# Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues etc



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Every league that is not the English Premier League will be in this thread. Including the lower English divisions. I'm not making a 3rd thread. Deal with it.




Anywho, Dortmund vs Hamburger is today. Kinda excited for it, quality teams they are.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BARRIOS vs GUERRERO. 

Quite excited for the new season in Italy too, happy that Genoa have Sebastien THE GREAT Frey in goals, but losing Rafinha is balls. Still dont give a fuck about Spain, we all know who's winning that league.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

my goal is watch more Bundesliga than any other league (not counting the prem). everytime i watch the germany league, it's good entertainment.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wh9o does everyone think will win the four leagues mentioned in the thread title?

la liga: Barcelona
France: OM
Serie A: Either Milan or Inter
Bundesliga: Bayern


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

we are too strong for the others Scudetto will be ours FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Going down memory lane to watch a Championship game tomorrow, will see how Non-League Nigel and Chrissy Hughton are shaping up for the season.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

West Ham for promotion 8*D

On a sided note, anyone watching Hull and Blackpool tonight?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> West Ham for promotion 8*D
> 
> On a sided note, anyone watching Hull and Blackpool tonight?


I will be watching, i will also be watching Southampton beat Leeds tommorow


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I will probs have a look at Hull vs Blackpool if I'm around tonight. Might watch one of the 3 o clock KOs tomorrow, depends which I can get a stream for. Cue the Aussies to inform me that all of the games are on TV for them. :hmm:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



steamed hams said:


> I will probs have a look at Hull vs Blackpool if I'm around tonight. Might watch one of the 3 o clock KOs tomorrow, depends which I can get a stream for. Cue the Aussies to inform me that all of the games are on TV for them. :hmm:


Hull vs. Blackpool is on TV live, at 4:15am.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bludy hell, that's when Raw or a PPV finishes live here. Hull vs Blackpool is on TV here, most games are, but the 3 o'clock Saturday KOs they aren't allowed to show on TV here.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hull v Blackpool is a 7:45 pm kickoff here.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

3pm kickoffs start at 9pm here, then 12am after daylight savings.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga: Barcelona
France: PSG
Serie A: AC Milan
Bundesliga: Borussia Dortmund. Hummels is all they need.



JakeC_91 said:


> West Ham for promotion 8*D
> 
> On a sided note, anyone watching Hull and Blackpool tonight?


Yep, and hopefully watching Leeds beat Southampton tomorrow.




Everyone should follow the Bundesliga as THE example for football.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'll be throwing half a heart Hamburg's way after they picked up some Chelsea guys, both permanently and on loan. And I'm really excited for the Bundesliga in general, obviously to see who the 10th different winner of the league will be this year. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca, Milan, Bayern, and an old favorite of mine, Marseilles.


edit: Dortmund is good. guh. What great teamwork.


----------



## superFOXES (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> West Ham for promotion 8*D


Leicester for champions :agree:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



superFOXES said:


> Leicester for champions :agree:


:hmm: Nah, they won't go up simply because they lack a striker named Kevin Phillips. 

Nah, i kid.

I'm sure i predicited my champions already, but hey I'll do them again.

German Bundsliga: Bayern Munich
Ligue 1: Paris St.Germain
Seria A: AC Milan
La Liga: Barcelona


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if dortmund stay healthy, they are going to be problem for clubs in the champions league.

Gotze + Kawaga = oh my. 

I want them at Arsenal. Gotze is probably on his way to a Barca or Real type club, though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> if dortmund stay healthy, they are going to be problem for clubs in the champions league.
> 
> Gotze + Kawaga = oh my.
> 
> I want them at Arsenal. Gotze is probably on his way to a Barca or Real type club, though.


Two of my favourite players currently. Goetze is a magician and it is just beyond me why Chelsea and United aren't looking at him. 

They signed Kagawa for £350,000. That's ridiculous.


----------



## superFOXES (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> if dortmund stay healthy, they are going to be problem for clubs in the champions league.
> 
> Gotze + Kawaga = oh my.
> 
> I want them at Arsenal. Gotze is probably on his way to a Barca or Real type club, though.


One of my favourite goalkeepers, Mitch Langerak, currently plays for Dortmund. They have a decent set of players! (Don't really follow the Bundesliga much to be honest...)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Dortmund nearly did an Arsenal. 3-0 up and nearly went 3-2 within a minute :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

that was a really nice run by the Hamburg player. Just couldn't finish the play.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's looked impressive since I started watching, what was his name?


I love Dortmund. Gotze, Hummels and Kagawa are all awesome. Loved Sahin too, before he left for MUNEYZ.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I doubt I'll get an answer to this but does anyone here support a non-league English team? I'm thinking I'll be the only one :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jobbed Out supports Valencia, as does Nas.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Two Valencia supporters in this forum, lol.

None for Barca or Madrid?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There's a Barca fan here, but he stays away most of the time, thankfully.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Usual classless stuff from Stringer, NICE.

There was a Chelsea fan I was sitting next to at the Man U/Barca game in DC, wearing a brand new Barca jersey. Couldn't take him seriously.

Was it you, Rockhead?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Evo said:


> *Usual classless stuff from Stringer, NICE.*
> 
> There was a Chelsea fan I was sitting next to at the Man U/Barca game in DC, wearing a brand new Barca jersey. Couldn't take him seriously.
> 
> Was it you, Rockhead?












You for real bro?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nah, just wanted to wind you up into using another lame picture post. :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

you've been trolled.

fuck football threads for making me hit 2k posts since April. I had like 400 when I showed up.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

No... no... Stringer, buddy, it's the other way around.

It's so easy to wind you up, and then you make those picture posts. It's clockwork. I'd call it a technique, but anyone could do it quite frankly. :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well Blackpool won 1-0 tonight, thanks to a Gary Taylor-Flecther goal. Super Kev hit the bar . Nothing to report on the Hull front, well because i was just in awe of Super Kev.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Once you say something like that I know you expect me to post a picture post so I do, then you retort by saying you are trolling, so really you have been trolled before even thinking about trolling me.

I don't do it to anybody else, hardly.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Except I didn't say I was trolling, I said I was winding you up. And if you knew that I was trying to get you to post a picture, technically your way of winning would be by NOT posting a picture, rather than posting one and then coming to defend yourself later.

Whatever you like Stringer, but you got GOT.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wonder who's gonna win the la liga? That shit gonna be exciting

also, we should be fucking buying goetze. germans are the definition of work horses and dirt cheap too. germans are like the kinda ugly girl at the bar. because theyre not hot, they gotta work extra hard to prove themselves and are a cheap date

or something


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

But if I didn't post a picture I wouldn't be trolling.


@redeadening Barca probably, although wouldn't be shocked if Real won it. Goetze would be perfect for Chelsea, and cheaper than Modric.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










Guys, this trolling has to stop. Please, i'm praying.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> But if I didn't post a picture I wouldn't be trolling.
> 
> 
> @redeadening Barca probably, although wouldn't be shocked if Real won it. Goetze would be perfect for Chelsea, and cheaper than Modric.


dude, the thing i love about the la liga is anyone can win. anyone from barcelona to FC barcelona to barca or even FCB

THE RACE IS WIDE OPEN


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Jobbed Out supports Valencia, as does Nas.


I take an interest in Valencia because one of my best mates is a die hard Valencianista, I support Aston Villa. Valencia may be close to my second team, but Villa is THE team for me and I've been supporting them for a long time.

Edit: Re reading this, I'll just say this isn't intended to be a dig at you stringer, just a clarification.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Got a feeling Real Madrid will win the Spanish league. Jose Mourinho is just that type of guy to make it happen. Hard to pick between AC Milan or Juventus for Serie A, I don't follow the French league, Bundesliga will be a toss up between Dortmund and Bayern Munich & Scottish Prem being Celtic.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Would love it if Real Madrid won the La Liga but can't pick against Barca. Can't wait to see how Malaga do with Van Nistelrooy, Toulalan and other new signings in the team.

Also keep an eye on PSG in the French league, they are buying players like Manchester City a few years ago and that league is pretty open, so don't be surprised if they win it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We also used to have T-C here who supported Valencia, as well as Man Utd. Back when Valencia used to be able to compete for La Liga, I always used to prefer them to win it rather than Barca and Real Madrid. I wouldn't say I ever supported them though. My favourite Spanish team is Villarreal, but even then I don't watch much La Liga very much as the matches tend to be on at very difficult times to watch here in Australia, and often the times co-incide with Serie A games too, and I prefer to watch Serie A.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bananas said:


> We also used to have T-C here who supported Valencia, as well as Man Utd. Back when *Valencia used to be able to compete for La Liga, I always used to prefer them to win it rather than Barca* and Real Madrid. I wouldn't say I ever supported them though. *My favourite Spanish team is Villarreal*, but even then I don't watch much La Liga very much as the matches tend to be on at very difficult times to watch here in Australia, and often the times co-incide with Serie A games too, and I prefer to watch Serie A.


I know the rivalry isn't as strong as the one with Levante or maybe even Castellon but I'm surprised you'd want Valencia to win anything. If you have foxtel IQ it's easy to tape the la liga matches, as they get repeated often also.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i'd have to say my favourite liga team is villareal. i like how they go about their business, plus rossi is a super player. hopefully with foxtel i can watch more of their matches, but i saw a couple of one hd last year and i got hooked with the way they played. hercules were also a favourite too with TREZEGUET.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> i'd have to say my favourite liga team is villareal. i like how they go about their business, plus rossi is a super player. hopefully with foxtel i can watch more of their matches, but i saw a couple of one hd last year and i got hooked with the way they played. *hercules were also a favourite too with TREZEGUET*.


Another local rival, anyway more important news...you're getting foxtel?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah, dad agreed in principle to the 50 bucks a month for the sports package. hopefully have it a couple of weeks into the epl season. the 9 games a week live with no adverts for footy tipped it over the line.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wouldn't say I really support Villarreal in any way, I just like they way they play, and some of the players they've had through the years. Notably Riquelme, Forlan, Carzola and currently I'm a big fan of Rossi.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Marked for the mention of T-C, I miss that dude. Funny fucker and actually knew what he was talking about unlike some muppets around here 8*D.

Milan for Serie A, Barca for La Liga, Dortmund for Bundesliga, PSG for Ligue 1.


----------



## superFOXES (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> Well Blackpool won 1-0 tonight, thanks to a Gary Taylor-Flecther goal. Super Kev hit the bar . Nothing to report on the Hull front, well because i was just in awe of Super Kev.


Good thing I was actually watching the game then 

Young Robbie Brady (on loan from United) looked very good, was able to create a few chances for Hull. Tom Cairney also looked very dangerous from set pieces.

Taylor-Fletcher's goal was very well taken! Very good first goal for the new season. That young Craig Sutherland looked promising as well, considering Mrs Holloway spotted him on a DVD :lmao

Oh and Kevin Phillips looked alright I guess


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Marked for the mention of T-C, I miss that dude. Funny fucker and actually knew what he was talking about unlike some muppets around here 8*D.
> 
> Milan for Serie A, Barca for La Liga, Dortmund for Bundesliga, PSG for Ligue 1.


Because he supported United? 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

AFC Wimbledon about to start their life in league football in about 7 minutes, i'm marking out because i can see Football Manager and Sports Interactive all over because they are sponsering AFC Wimbledon.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

AFC Wimbledon have done a great job and the best of luck to them.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Because he supported United? 8*D


(Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

T-C is definitely missed. Also Role Model and a few Liverpool supporters who made me laugh when Liverpool dicked United 4-1 at Old Trafford.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The 4-1 was super funny to watch. Love United getting beaten at OT on the rare occasion it happens, especially the grimaces on the fans when they're emptying out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

role model


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! ZLATANNNNNNNNNNN AND PRINCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 2 MERDA INTER 1, Supercoppa campioni!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leeds v Southampton about to start, might watch it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hope Leeds win.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Aussie Patrick Kisnorbo plays for them, I hope he does well.


Edit: Southampton up 1 nil after 10 minutes, thanks to Dean Hammond.


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

great to see derby beat birmingham 2-1 especially when both teams played well


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Kisnorbo was out for a large portion last year, which was bad for them. They could have finished in the play offs if they didn't go all Arsenal and lose stupid leads.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leicester 1 Coventry 0

good start to the season for us, My man Darius Vasell nearly fucked us in the arse getting sent off after 10 mins but its good to get the first game of the season out of the way and 3 points on the board.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I've always liked Vassell since his Villa days. Can't figure out why for the life of me, I think I just liked his name and followed him from there. Still hope he does well for you this year


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's still half decent for spells of about 10 minutes but he tends to disapear later on in the game.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BARNET to be promoted to League 1. Calling it. :side:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

AFC Wimbledon got dicked 3-2 by Bristol Rovers, they did well to come back from 2-goals down, but they gave away a penalty which ultimately costed them the game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shepard said:


> I've always liked Vassell since his Villa days. Can't figure out why for the life of me, I think I just liked his name and followed him from there. Still hope he does well for you this year


Ban Kiz for having multiple accounts :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ :lmao kiz loves VASSELL.


Leeds losing 2-0 to newly promoted Southampton. Silly season awaits.

If spurs moved to the east end the mighty BARNET would be our North London rivalry. (Y)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm beating everyone with Barnet in FIFA 11, obviously that bodes well for them this season.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



coopieroLCFC said:


> Leicester 1 Coventry 0
> 
> good start to the season for us, My man Darius Vasell nearly fucked us in the arse getting sent off after 10 mins but its good to get the first game of the season out of the way and 3 points on the board.


I didn't get to watch it, but apparently Cov controlled a lot of it right? Apparently that's their first opening game loss in five seasons and the first time we've beat them since 4 draws though, so that's promising at least. 

Sven needs to hurry up with getting us a good striker or two though.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I didnt get to watch the game it wasn't on sky so I only got to listen to it on the radio. Supposedly the ref was awful and Vassell was unlucky to get a straight red but Stringer tends to be hugely biased towards City so I dunno. Yeah the striker situation needs to be resolved sooner rather than later I can't see Nugent fireing us into the Premier League, it's a shame the Maynard deal looks dead in the water he would have been a brilliant addition to the team


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



coopieroLCFC said:


> I didnt get to watch the game it wasn't on sky so I only got to listen to it on the radio. Supposedly the ref was awful and Vassell was unlucky to get a straight red but Stringer tends to be hugely biased towards City so I dunno. Yeah the striker situation needs to be resolved sooner rather than later I can't see Nugent fireing us into the Premier League, it's a shame the Maynard deal looks dead in the water he would have been a brilliant addition to the team


Maynard and Long both look like they've been shot down, plus apparently the korean guy they were going for isn't on either.

Hope he has as many good targets as he says he does.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> T-C is definitely missed. Also Role Model and a few Liverpool supporters who made me laugh when Liverpool dicked United 4-1 at Old Trafford.


Role Model & ManUtdFan vs KME & Ste were some of the funniest things I have witnessed on this forum, the absolute delusional posts KME & Ste used to come up with that Liverpool have a better starting 11, better spine etc was gold. Then MUF would troll them all into trollhood.

Myself and Role Model also had some good biff back in the day. (Y).


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Role Model & ManUtdFan vs *KME & Ste* were some of the funniest things I have witnessed on this forum, the absolute delusional posts KME & Ste used to come up with that Liverpool have a better starting 11, better spine etc was gold. Then MUF would troll them all into trollhood.
> 
> Myself and Role Model also had some good biff back in the day. (Y).


Were they the pre-gen MMN & Samee team?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

No because Samee and to some degree MMN actually had a cool head on them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They lost their shit over everything. They even believed Steve Finnan was a better defender than WESLEY BROWN :lmao.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh Renegade, you'll be pleased to hear WESLEY has been our stand out centre back so far in pre season, not shocking I guess but can't wait for him to come up against Carroll next weekend now 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

WESLEY will have Carroll in his back pocket alongside Messi and Henry (Y). BRWNED.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

PSG winning ligue 1?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shepard said:


> Oh Renegade, you'll be pleased to hear WESLEY has been our stand out centre back so far in pre season, not shocking I guess but can't wait for him to come up against Carroll next weekend now 8*D


WESLEY will get owned by Carroll no doubt. Either that Or Carroll will just knock him out 8*D

As for PSG wouldn't put it past them winning it but team still has to settle in.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Role Model & ManUtdFan vs KME & Ste were some of the funniest things I have witnessed on this forum, the absolute delusional posts KME & Ste used to come up with that Liverpool have a better starting 11, better spine etc was gold. Then MUF would troll them all into trollhood.
> 
> Myself and Role Model also had some good biff back in the day. (Y).


I miss those days. Golden days.

As far as La Liga, I also liked Villarreal, Valencia, and then Atletico. But Sevilla will always be my number one team from the league.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just found out that Setanta sports has got the rights to the Argentine league this season, watching a game live now. With so many different leagues how did those guys go broke in the UK?




Joel said:


> Ban Kiz for having multiple accounts :side:


Beat me to it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

KME was alright, but Ste was a funny character. In fairness he was a local fan and regularly attended games, but he had some funny opinions. Like Mascherano being the greatest player ever, and Carragher being better than Gerrard.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

In my opinion, Wes Brown is just one prime example of how cunning Tony Pulis is.

Convince Wes Brown to move to Sunderland, easy. Because that means Pulis can get him to leave Sunderland and join Stoke.

And then, Barca's fate will be sealed for good.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Southampton clearly the best in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



coopieroLCFC said:


> Leicester 1 Coventry 0
> 
> good start to the season for us, My man Darius Vasell nearly fucked us in the arse getting sent off after 10 mins but its good to get the first game of the season out of the way and 3 points on the board.


*our man


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

KME was cool. I didn't talk to Ste much but he was alright. MUF vs them two was a regular occurence though.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good thing West Ham vs. Cardiff City is on foxtel tonight, get to watch most of it before the community shield game.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leeds v Southampton was disappointing. 3-1. funniest part was when the southampton fans started singing "can we play you every week" and the camera panned to a Leeds fan who just shouted "FUCK OFF!". Perfect timing from Sky.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

is the community shield on foxtel?


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's on Setanta


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lame. don't have setanta


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I know, lucky the girlfriends got it 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LOL at Wet Spam, and in particular, Allardyce.

BTW, my mate has Setanta online which is handy as I can use it when he doesn't use it. So I'm watching the Charity Shield on it 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Upton Park trending on Twitter. Apparently the atmosphere is just dead :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

kenny miller owned west ham... not a good start for big sam


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I still can't believe Gold and Sullivan appointed Fat Sam. Those guys claim to be West Ham supporters after all, and that appointment goes completely against what the club and the fans are all about. I actually quite like West Ham, but Gold, Sullivan, Brady and now Allardyce (as well as Curbishley before him) have made me dislike them for the time being.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well done Big Sam. 










And you Kevin, enjoy dropping down a league, hope the money is worth it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bananas said:


> I still can't believe Gold and Sullivan appointed Fat Sam. Those guys claim to be West Ham supporters after all, and that appointment goes completely against what the club and the fans are all about. I actually quite like West Ham, but Gold, Sullivan, Brady and now Allardyce (as well as Curbishley before him) have made me dislike them for the time being.


Curbishley has got to be one of the most boring managers in the history of the game. He looks like a boring person as well.

Tbf to him, he'll give a club stability. But that is it. No fight for European places. Just mid table.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

watched AZ vs PSV. AZ has a real promising 17 year old, Adam Maher. Looks like he won't be at AZ for too long. 

Also, Jozy Altidore scored a goal! 8*D


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> Also, Jozy Altidore scored a goal! 8*D


Marking out over this, big Jozy fan (mainly because of FM but whatever)


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm more of a Freddy Adu guy, Shepard.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'm more of a Freddy Adu guy, Shepard.












Adu's a bitch.











Jozy's so fly


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Was Adu the guy everyone was pimping to be awesome?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, poor guy could never have possibly dealt with the pressure put on him.

The positive is that he was so young, he still has plenty of time to come good. But a country like the US doesn't exactly give him the platform to do it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Reading his wiki page he seems like a dick if the info is reliable. Saying he doesn't get enough play time at 16.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

One game in, and I can already say I miss Kevin Phillips. I really hope he does well at Blackpool, true legend.

Chris Burke played really well, I was not expecting much of him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Remember how we were saying a few good performances by Neuer would quieten those idiot Bayern fans?






Yeah, not a great start.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Psh He's just trolling Bayern fans. Watch he will get the the champions league :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Remember how we were saying a few good performances by Neuer would quieten those idiot Bayern fans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you copy right.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Reading his wiki page he seems like a dick if the info is reliable. Saying he doesn't get enough play time at 16.


That's because the U.S. media essentially rated him the soccer Messiah for the country at age 14. Seriously, the propaganda on this guy was so huge, it was like they expected this guy to single-handedly bring relevance, respect, and even (wait for it) SUCCESS back to American soccer, as though we ever had any of that in the first place. 

Poor kid was doomed since day one. If he lived up to his hype, then Europe would want him (and he'd be smart to go), and he'd have failed his country (on the club level, which was part of his hype). Or, he could stay and never achieve anything but to eventually be called a bust (which we have already done), because it's next to impossible to revitalize soccer in this country, much less for one player to do it. Doesn't help that he just hasn't even lived up to it ability-wise.

No better term than "soccer Messiah" though, because we've already crucified him. He never had a chance.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Remember how we were saying a few good performances by Neuer would quieten those idiot Bayern fans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caught this game on ESPN major botch from Bayern to lose the opening home fixture against a nobody team in comparison. the result has not done Neuer any good at all in getting over with the fans


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benni McCarthy calling Karren Brady 'The Devil with a pair of tits' has to be the quote of the year :lmao

I always did like Benni.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Adu did get hosed by the media. Which is a shame, because he has serious technical skill. I think the hype got to his head, and his ego got too big. He didn't put in the extra work that makes players World Class. 

If he had a proper academy, and developmental upbringing ... he could have been special. I still think he can be a good player, though. He did well in Turkey's 2nd division last season, and has looked good in his recent U.S appearances.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wasn't Freddy Adu on a trail at Manchester United so many years ago?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bananas said:


> Benni McCarthy calling Karren Brady 'The Devil with a pair of tits' has to be the quote of the year :lmao
> 
> I always did like Benni.


That's amazing.

May have moved Benni up into my fave five [/Bookah].


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lmao adu, has there even been a more pointlessly hyped player in history

i remember dominating with adu and ben arfa on fm 2006.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Probably not. The U.S. trying to hype anyone as their soccer saviour and seriously believing it is like, I dunno, the Aussies deciding they want to venture into baseball.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wasn't there rumours about his actual age?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, I remember there were.

Doesn't really matter now though, does it? He's either slightly doomed or a little more doomed than before.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It wasn't just the US hyping Adu. The whole World hyped Adu. He's always performed at youth level to be fair. I suspect he may be a bit older than he claims to be. I don't think he's grown an inch since he was supposedly 14. Obviously that's not conclusive proof, as different people develop physically at different ages, but coupled with him being born in Ghana, which is reportedly the country where age cheating is most rife in for football, it wouldn't surprise me whatsoever if he was indeed an age cheat.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I remember it being rumoured that a Nigerian player was 10 years older than he actually said he was. I initially thought it was Kanu but I'm not so sure.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

If Kanu was playing at that age he would probably be pushing 40-50 :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nah I was wrong, it was Martins I was thinking of.

"His future for the national team has been placed in doubt on numerous occasions after separate incidents of controversy. In August 2006, the Nigerian FA (NFA) website had his date of birth down as 1 May 1978, which would have made him 28 years of age rather than 21. The NFA soon confirmed that it had been an administrative error and apologised for the confusion it had caused. However Martins threatened to quit playing for the national team after the blunder had initially put his move to Newcastle in doubt."

That's where it stemmed from.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






21 or 28?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The thing about Kanu is that he has massive heart problems, which have seriously effected the physical output he can achieve in a game. He's a type of player that is so technically gifted that he can rely on it to the extent he doesn't have to sprint a lot or overexert himself. He may well be an age cheat, but when people say stuff like he's in his 40s or 10 years older than he cliams, it might seem like that given the way he plays but there are mitigating circumstances which would suggest he isn't necessarily an age cheat.

I'd say the most obvious age cheat from Nigeria would have to be Julius Aghahowa, the man that lost his pace aged 25.


----------



## Eddie99 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real Madrid will be the Supercopa winner

2-0/1-1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hey, i believe they thought that guinea in the women's world cup were playing men.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuu Pique is probably going to be out for the this weekend too. 

Goodnight sweet Barca.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> Fixtures in Spain's top two divisions face being postponed after the players' union said it would hold a strike.
> 
> Players want a guaranteed wage fund where they would be paid even if their clubs become insolvent, and games over the first two weekends are in jeopardy.
> "We are unanimous in our decision," said players' union president Luis Rubiales. "The league will not start until a new agreement has been signed."
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14490567.stm

This is still dragging on from last season, they nearly postponed the last round because of it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Fuu Pique is probably going to be out for the this weekend too.
> 
> Goodnight sweet Barca.


Meh, Fontas and Mascherano in the back and Barca will still be as solid as ever. Or Mascherano and Busquets, whatever. Don't count Barca out.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

middlesbrough are looking piss poor against Leeds, I fucking hate Leeds


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leeds


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nolans off the mark for West Ham


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

leeds :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Top of the league


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

loleicester.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

*Real vs Barca game is tomorrow, what a start can't wait.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thinking Real Madrid will be taking this one. Not sure what the situation is with Barca but Puyol, Xavi, Pique and Busquets have all been injured lately and are not certain for the game. Cesc's transfer not going through in time is also a bummer  

Real Madrid will be stacked as usual.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Come on Real.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, expecting Real to take it this time around.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Supercup starts today!

I'm praying for a barca win but with the injuries we have had i'll be very happy with a draw.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's gonna be epic. Well, the minutes before the match will be. The actual match might be a snooze fest.

I'll be rooting for Real, like I always do whenever they face Barca.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

IMO it's better for Barca that Cesc isn't done, it will take the attention of the deal for the time being.

I hope and think Real Madrid will win, cracking game for sure, is there something you get besides the cup if you win it?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

In Thiago we trust.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets
Iniesta-Xavi

OR

Masch
Cesc-Thiago

Stacked much?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think either Pedro or Villa will be dropped, Iniesta will move out wide and Cesc will play in midfield with Xavi and Busquets.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Their attack is cum worthy.

Iniesta, Xavi, Pedro, Thiago, Cesc, Sanchez, Villa, Messi...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Little point in being able to beat Madrid though when they'd obviously not be able to cope against Huth, Shawcross and LONG THROW SUPREME Rory Delap.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Keep up son, Barca have been after that pure footballing winger and have identified Delap as the man.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm really excited to see thiago play (assuming he does), more exciting about him playing on the first team than the Cesc signing tbh.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc should start whenever possible ahead of Thiago really. Barca fans will see his talent and hopefully appreciate it when he plays.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thiago has to be considered though. Blooming player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona line up: 

Valdes - Alves Mascherano Abidal Adriano - Thiago Keita Iniesta - Alexis Messi Villa

No Xavi, Puyol, Busquets, Pique, or Pedro.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Curious to see if Sanchez actually lives up to the hype.
Never seen him play a match in all my life.
Is he actually any good?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I haven't seen him play too much, I don't really pay much attention to Serie A anymore. But he was fantastic for Udinese last year from what I've heard and I'm sure he will improve greatly under Pep and Barca. 

I'd be very happy with a draw in this match, our defence and mid are lacking heavily.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He just seems like one of these people that is always good in football games and because of that people will say he is incredible in real life. I shall reserve judgement until I watch him play with my own eyes.

This hopefully will be a good game, but every Barca v Real game since last November has been a bit of a disappointment purely for the fact that they couldn't possibly live up to that great match.

Best game of football I watched all season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JimmyWangYang said:


> He just seems like one of these people that is always good in football games and because of that people will say he is incredible in real life. I shall reserve judgement until I watch him play with my own eyes.
> 
> This hopefully will be a good game, but every Barca v Real game since last November has been a bit of a disappointment purely for the fact that they couldn't possibly live up to that great match.
> 
> Best game of football I watched all season.


Agreed the 5 clasicos between April and May were really disappointing, I really hope his match is good, even if Barca is going in missing half of their first team. 

We really need Thiago to step it up in mid today.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez is amazing. If he gets accustomed to Barca's style they will be untouchable.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Berbarito said:


> Sanchez is amazing. If he gets accustomed to Barca's style *they will be untouchable.*


...so what are they now ?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca can be touched.

Try to not give them as much as time as possible and constantly put pressure on them, shoot from long range when possible as there is always going to be some free space in midfield. Their full backs commonly push forward leaving space behind them so using pace on the wings to counter is vital. Most importantly the team needs to stay narrow so you don't make it easy for them to pass balls around you.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca can be touched but are pretty hard to do so. Like Stringer said you just Can't allowed them to have a shit load of time on the ball because they will punish you quickly and harshly. 

Anyway Match underway hope this is a good game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benzema looking dangerous this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GOAL GO GO GOOOOOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLL OZIL OZIL OZIL OZIL GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAL OZIL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Very nice move from Real. Benzema is looking pretty dangerous up front. 1 - 0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's been complete dominance so far.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool. hope barca get treated like bitches all night like this by Benzema. in all seriousness Real look quality.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca getting owned.

That was not offside. Not close.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Questionable decision. Didn't look offside at first but did a bit in replay.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona are obviously unable to focus after seeing the rising European powerhouse in action earlier. Stoke City of course.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LMAO Khedira


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Berbarito said:


> Barcelona are obviously unable to focus after seeing the rising European powerhouse in action earlier. Stoke City of course.


For sure. Messi hasn't done shit yet because he's too busy thinking about how to deal with HUTH 


Talk about a high boot. Damn.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Khedira wid DAT BOOT. 

Barca too worried about coming up against Squilacci again, clearly.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck off Villa you rat. Talented rat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

DAVID VILLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Villa With that Sexy fucking goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That sir, is what you call a goal.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Begovic would have saved it. Just sayin'.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi has been the most invisible man on the pitch so far.

Edit: huge mistake in defence, Puyol would have ripped Masch a new one for that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Villa with the sexy finish.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benzema should have a fucking hat-trick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

MESSSIIIIIIIII WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Messi has been the most invisible man on the pitch so far.


And the first time you do see him he scores :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fuck, after madrid went 1 up Barca were 11/1 to win the match, i was thinking about putting some money on that :side:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wouldn't be too concerned as a Madrid fan, at least they're playing with them. If only Ronaldo could pass to Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

To be real here...Madrid have dominated us for that entire half, we cannot even string three passes together without Xavi or Busquets on the pitch and our defensive is weak. We are an orchestra without a conductor, but our attack has been golden with 2 goals in 2 attempts! I _never_ expected to have the lead in this match.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Would have been a cracking bet.

Stunning from Messi.

I have never really rated Barca's defence even with first choice out there but it has been poor tonight. Plenty of attacking options and Cesc is another cracking addition who can step in and command games for them in the absence of Xavi.


----------



## Inhal (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck messi and Fuck villa too


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

XABIIIIIIIII 

2 - 2


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca are intimidated by Coentrao, his mere presence made them concede.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I hate Dani Alves, I wish pain upon him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great game, much definitely the best clasico of the year so far.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Alves is a cunt. Coentrao with the skillz.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LOL at Ronaldo on the ground then rushing back up when the ball came in. Unlucky not to score there, nice FK too.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benzema is trolling at this point. Christ.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Man Ozil is just too good.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid should be winning by like 10 goals.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm not even worthy of watching Ozil. What a God.

Nubs on Twitter calling it El Classico. Lrn2espanyol.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LOL at Pepe, he's gonna kill some of these bitches someday.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great passing from madrid there under pressure. Fucking class from Coentrao.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Higuain on for Benzema, 80 minutes overdue.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Not. A. Penalty.

Edit 

Oh wait it was. Valdes you crafty Bastard


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

should have been a penalty, valdes clearly moved his arm in front of ronaldo


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid's defense is so bad. Every single attack Barca make they look certain to score. Pedro probably should have had a penalty.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not. A. Penalty.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Oh wait it was. Valdes you crafty Bastard


Definite penalty lolz.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol Yeah I didn't realise at first Valdes looked behind him and then stuck his arm out to trip Ronaldo. At first it just looked like Ronaldo tripped over him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid blew it, I can't see them winning at Camp Nou.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That was such an odd game to watch, Barca seemed so out of sorts. 
Obviously because they haven't played a game with their first team since the Champions League final pretty much.
Nice to see that match sharpness or not, Villa can still pull an amazing goal out of nowhere!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez was the star for me in that match for Barca, his work rate was brilliant. Shame Thiago didn't shine at all. 

Gave me confidence though. As powerful as Madrid look, I think when Xavi, Pique, Busquets, Puyol, Pedro are all back to 100% and Cesc comes in, we will be able to take them out.

Edit: But the overall best of the game was Ozil, man he's just so world class. Next few years Ozil will be top 5 in the world.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They still need backup in defence without a doubt though.
There midfield/attack is absolutely flawless.
But they have sold Milito(who was terrible last season yet still the next best defender) and haven't brought any new defenders in, especially with Puyol having constant niggling injuries.

Abidal looked good in the first half but he started to get sloppy as the game went on.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez's work rate was top drawer. Looks like a work horse who can produce something special. Like Arshavin with a much bigger work rate who is guaranteed to do some positive for the team.

Barca's first XI is hard to beat, and they can put out a second string attack that is better than most.

Defensive signings are a must although I have heard good things about Fontas if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah Shanchez seems like he will be a wonderful addition to the Barca squad. Skillful, Quick & Great work rate. As if Barca isn't hard to beat already seem like they may be a bit harder to beat now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Adding Cesc and Sanchez in the same window is ridiculously good business. One utterly world class player with Sanchez soon to flourish there and become one himself.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Also important question :

Pepe.
Tyson Kidd.
Are they the same frickin' person or something?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid were pretty good tonight, ozil and ron looked sharp

Pepe is so dirty and Thiago is so fucking good, cesc "the benchwarmer" fabregas.

If cesc is offically a barca play by wednesday and they win he would already be apart of a trophy winning team, how many did he win for arsenal in 7-8 years?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what french club should I watch?

I've had a liking to Marseille before. But that's nothing, really.

Thinking Marseille, or Lille. Anyone know who plays exciting football in France?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lille were pretty exciting from the little i saw. hazard creating runs down the wing is something to see.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hazard is a wonderful winger, Lille still have a good side and hopefully will be as entertaining as last season. Marseille are a mixed bag, same with Lyon, and PSG are unknown. I just remembered Monaco got relegated :lmao.

How the mighty have fallen from a side that was in the Champions League final and let a great lead in Ligue 1 slip to Lyon. They could've been a powerhouse, then it all went wrong.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Auxerre have always been my preferred French club, but I almost never watch French football tbf.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The French is a pretty good feeder league. One of the pundits on something I was watching, called it the best feeder league in the world. So, you know that's true.

But in all seriousness, just from Ligue 1 to Prem recently: Nasri, Adebayor, Evra, Cech, Essien, Drogba, Malouda, and Gyan. Probably more. It is indeed a good feeder league.

I figure, might as well watch tomorrow's Prem stars ... today. Boom.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

next wednesday with pique,xavi,pedro from the start and fabregas starting from the bench the match will end 3-0 for Barcelona


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> next wednesday with pique,xavi,pedro from the start and fabregas starting from the bench the match will end 3-0 for Barcelona


I think the match is this wednesday.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah the match is this Wednesday. BTW, do away goals count? Incase the 2nd leg ends in a draw like last night.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

To the earlier Lyon talk, what did go wrong? Noticed they started to slip from their perch when they sold off Juninho Pernambucano but I am sure its more thorough and complex than that.

French and German leagues look interesting this year, but the lack of coverage I get for them hurt my chances of watching.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca to take this!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc is not starting! Bullshit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Suq Madiq said:


> Cesc is not starting! Bullshit.


Barca helping him get used to life straight off the bat.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

unpop that collar, Ronnie. You can't pull it off like this guy...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GOOOOOAAALL WOOOOO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Iniesta!!!

:lmao made Casillas look like a bitch with that goal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck sake...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

iniesta just juked the shit out of iker


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benzema again? Dude should have wrapped this tie up for Madrid on his own

And RONALDO picks up where Benzema left off 

1 - 1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pedro is fantastic. 

Great save from Iker though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

When the hell did Benzema get so good...I don't even..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

high octane start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

OMG Ronaldo and his rocket shots!

Madrid are having a bit of the ball tonight, but Ozil hasn't had it a lot. That's messed up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

as usual busquets diving


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca looking sloppy, gonna get raped if this keeps up


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

these backlines are being exploited.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

anyone else stoked at seeing cesc making his debut on the barca bench


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> anyone else stoked at seeing cesc making his debut on the barca bench


No, he's a prick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol pepe knocking people out even unintentionally


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ridiculous goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

MESSI NBD

Pique's pass was pure genius.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi running shit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

pique backheel. what a bastard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lulz marcelo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc warming up!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Commentator just mentioned the "WWF", like Roddick did yesterday. 

The mainstream people still don't realize it is WWE


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Such a miss Ramos. He cost them the first goal too, idiot.

Benzema is shite.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Must this ref blow for every single little thing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benzema tried his hardest to fuck that up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

2 - 2 :lmao 

AND FINALLY BENZEMA SCORES!!

edit 

Also CESC is on now


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas to make a legendary debut and score the winner.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

MESSSSIII WOOOO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid to get a late one and win on away goals.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Madrid to get a late one and win on away goals.



Or Benzema to miss an open goal in the final second of the game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

And Marcelo goes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Holy shit. I ain't ever seen Ozil pissed!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lmao Marcelo tring to break Fabregas.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol what was Mourinho doing?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao even Mourhino joining in


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao Mourinho!

Dude pinched the Barcelona's assistant manager's ear and then gave the smugest look I've ever seen!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

CONGRATS CESC ON WINNING A TROPHY!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi again? Pff, one man team :side:.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i had a bet on Barca but Mourinho was funny as fuck.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

again racist behaviour from spanish fans, always disappointing to see


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

mourinho didnt pinch, he eye-gouged. 

classy tackle from marcelo.

edit: Cesc won a trophy at Arsenal. FA Cup, 2005. So there, haters.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Marcelo was being racially abused for the entire game, disgusting as per usual.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Suq Madiq said:


> mourinho didnt pinch, he eye-gouged.
> 
> classy tackle from marcelo.
> 
> edit: Cesc won a trophy at Arsenal. FA Cup, 2005. So there, haters.


Tbf at Arsenal in 8 years he won the FA Cup & Community Shield. Within 10 minutes of playing for Barca he's already half way to earning the same amount he did at Arsenal :side:


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Man....you've got to love these Barca/Madrid games. It's drama at it's best.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao :lmao:lmao I fucking love Jose.


Marcelo been racially abused again, how fucking retarted can these people get wonder if sergio biscuits joined in with the crowd.

Seen people get up and walk away from worse tackles than marcelo's, bitches be bitches.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Whenever there's controversy in an El Classico match, Pinto always wins crazy bastard of the match award.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho's trollface :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

jose has no class. what a piece of shit person he is. i guess around the 55th minute, there was a throw-in by the sideline with Messi and he was standing Jose started to act like Messi smells. waving his hand infront of his face.

so jelly, he is.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hope Jose pulls these antics against city when he takes over united :side:.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






WHAT A GUY


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's up there with Barton and Mario for football's biggest trolls.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao Ladies and Gentlemen the next Man U Manager


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's gonna kick King Kenny in the balls.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao Ladies and Gentlemen the next Man U Manager


Or the next city manager :gun:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










LMAO.

The dude behind them just adds to the epicness.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

that dude behind looks photoshopped in, but on topic, what in the hell was he thinking. Seriously??


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

the brawl at the end of that game was hilarious! i am glad that Fabregas is not seriously hurt. quality game of football it had everything


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Sirpepsi said:


> that dude behind looks photoshopped in, but on topic, what in the hell was he thinking. Seriously??


lulz he isn't though. 










Even as a Barca fan, I find him hilarious. Highly unprofessional behaviour that will probably lead to his demise, but hilarious.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Kinda gutted it was Marcelo that got sent off, I wanted it to be Pepe that got sent off, the dirty bastard.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Kinda gutted it was Marcelo that got sent off, I wanted it to be Pepe that got sent off, the dirty bastard.




That match showed both of them to be dirty.

Marcelo with his feet and Pepe with his elbows


Is there any better way of Fabregas to be reintroduced to Spanish football than being near enough chopped in half, sparking a near-riot?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The guy in the background of that picture looks like Borat in 20 years.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great challenge from Marcelo


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






the commentary is phenomenal :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

On another topic Boro, Derby, Southampton and Brighton all looking good in the championship.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

*:lmao @ Jose

Man, Barca aren't stoppable *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

apparently David Villa slapped Ozil twice for stepping on Fabregas while he was down. Thus why Ozil went nuts and both of them were red carded. 

Fuck, I thought Ozil had more class than that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Wonder what he smells like.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Should rename these clashes El Cuntico, because it's two teams full of them and everytime they play each other it brings out the cuntishness in them, more so than against other sides.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



CC91 said:


> the commentary is phenomenal :lmao


Ray Hudson. He is legendary. Love listening to him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The commentary is greater than the goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

did i just hear what sounded like the big brother narrator going apeshit over a leo messi goal? so awesome


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is destroying spanish football before he went to real el clasico was a rivarly now it is a war, great motivator,decent coach but a terrible man


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Mourinho is destroying spanish football before he went to real el clasico was a rivarly now it is a war, great motivator,decent coach but a terrible man


You forgot "funny as hell".


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


>


:lmao

"Nature Boy" Jose Mourinho with the eye gouge!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> You forgot "funny as hell".


And thats all that matters to me! 

As long as he doesnt punch anyone I say let him continue to bright up the otherwise lackluster La Liga.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

no he isn't funny he is just an idiot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> no he isn't funny he is just an idiot


You're just upset because he trolled Italy and made Serie A look like a piece of cake.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Should rename these clashes El Cuntico, because it's two teams full of them and everytime they play each other it brings out the cuntishness in them, more so than against other sides.


It's because of the history behind the fixture and the so called wrongs done by the "other" team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is a big factor in it too. As much as I love him, he's a troublemaker. And he knows it. He's just trying to take Barcelona out of their comfort zone by any means necessary.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> You're just upset because he trolled Italy and made Serie A look like a piece of cake.


he won in Italy cuz there was no competition when we(Milan) finally made a decent market we dominated the League and if he was still Inter coach he would have lost and he made look like a piece of cake the english league too


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



CC91 said:


> the commentary is phenomenal :lmao


Legendary! Surprised they can understand him, people abroad usually have trouble.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is a cunt. That is all.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






I love Ray Hudson


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> he won in Italy cuz there was no competition when we(Milan) finally made a decent market we dominated the League and if he was still Inter coach he would have lost and he made look like a piece of cake the english league too


Don't agree that it was a case of Milan finally making a real challenge. To me it looked more like Mourinho leaving and Inter employing some terrible managers who messed everything up. Rafa has always hated Mourinho and wanted to change everything that Mourinho left. Leonardo is just awful as a manager.

Mourinho made the Premier League look easy, because Chelsea were at the right place at the right time. Arsenal's unbeaten run came to an end and they crumbled. Man United and Liverpool were rebuilding. And Newcastle dropped so far.

But two years later, Man United rebuilding was complete and we had a good competition.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

For what's it's worth, Mancini had a better win ratio in the Serie A with Inter than Mourinho, so I'd hardly say Mourinho made Serie A look that easy.

Also, since Mourinho left, Moratti has been very weary of complying with Financial Fair play, so no manager since Mourinho has stood much of a chance.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is trolling Barcelona and they are falling for it.

Real Madrid to win the League this season. :side: Just to troll Barca... I'm sure Fabregas would cry if Real win the League this season, among all the other seasons. 

Is Mourinho banned for all fixtures in the CL?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is a fucking cunt but still manages to be funny. Madrid are really closing the gap on Barca now, La Liga may be exciting this year. 



Thoughts on Cesc/



Spoiler



Really hard to see him leave the club. Other people grew up with Charlie George, Liam Brady, Tony Adams, Ian Wright, Dennis Bergkamp, Patrick Vieira or Theirry Henry, but I grew up with Cesc as the main man. I was 11 when I got my first shirt as a real fan and I had his name on the back. Looking back that was really surprisng since when I was a kid I always admired the goal scorers and this was the same season Henry was still at the club, so I figured I would have had his name there. I don't know what it is but he has always been the top player at the club for me and the one I looked up to the most. 

I will never forget all of the great, great moments he has given us over the years. I have been thinking a lot the past few days and this opinion will not be shared by other supports but I believe Cesc has been a legend at this club. Liam Brady is often considered a legend by default and rightly so, he gave us 7 great years and didn't win a lot with us apart from the FA cup win in 1979, this is the same as Cesc. Most of the stories I have about this club contain Cesc Fabregas and I think that's a measure of how important Cesc has been to this club. I believe he truly, truly loves this club and has given everything he has for the duration of his time with us. I will never forget his first truly world class performance against Juventus when he showed what he will be like in the future in the absence of Vieira. His performance in the Bernabeu the same year was just as good and seems to go unnoticed, unfairly. His goals in 2007 and 2009 against Tottenham were equally as good and the celebrations were full of passion. His penalty against Barca to make it 2-2 was admirable, taking the penalty and playing the duration of the game with a broken leg was a sight to behold, and a measure of his love for the club. Cesc was never really a "proper" captain and led by example instead but his ultimate performance as a captain was undoubtedly against Stoke in the same game Aaron Ramsey got injured and he scored the goal to seal the victory in extra time. His performance against Blackburn in 09/10 at the grove where he scored 4 times, scored once and hit the bar was one of the best performances I have ever seen, and the celebration after the goal was equally as good, sealing the performance with a kiss. The 30 minute cameo against Aston Villa another memorable performance where he scored 2 off the bench. However, without a doubt my favourite moment of Cesc's career here was his performance, goal and celebration against AC Milan in 2007/20008 where we knocked them out of the CL in the San Siro. Full of emotion and passion. 

I could wax lyrical for hours about Cesc and his time here but I just get a feeling of disappointment that he has gone now. He has said many times it is so strange to be the youngest in a midfield at such a young age and that the team needs more experience. He came on leaps and bounds when he was playing with top class players during the invincibles period, but since then there has been a lack of quality for him to look up to or to learn from. He has had to carry this team so many times and he is just too young to do it on his own. I believe in 10 years time we will look back on this time as a transitional period for this club, the stadium change has had a massive impact on the club and is a major reason why we haven't been as competitive as we have been, but this is still a very important time for the club and Cesc has been instrumental in keeping this club at the top level and carrying us through the years. If Arsene would have bought more experienced player to play with Cesc we may have won many more trophies and just maybe, Cesc would still be here, not a waste of talent, but an opportunity wasted. Very unfortunate for him to play here at such a period. I really hope in 10 years people will truly see what he has done for this club.

The way he conducted himself after leaving and talking about Wenger and Arsenal in such a passionate way was really nice, rarely do you see that from modern players. I can't wait to see what he will say in the interview for the Arsenal fans he promised to do, hopefully he will sign off well.

Great to see Cesc making his debut there, people are idiots if they think he will be on the bench all season, Xavi will still have more injuries and Cesc can come in without a drop in quality, and Iniesta or other players can be rested. He will only get better playing with other world class players and by 29 will be the best midfielder in the world, an absolute bargain.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid are definitely closing the gap in term of competing with Barca directly. Since the 5-0 drubbing which is looking more and more like a one off they've given them a tough game every time. Outplaying them a few times too. The problem is I'm not sure if they can keep up with the ridiculous consistency that Barca have in destroying every other team in La Liga.

I think they'll put Barcelona out of the CL this year because they're matching up better and better head to head with every game and also Stoke City aren't there to do it for them. Barca will still win the league IMO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

barcelona are a class above real madrid. i'd back man utd to beat real madrid in a two-legged tie.

as for cesc, he's only getting big games if xavi or iniesta are injured. obviously he'll play a bunch of la liga games for us when guardiola rests those two. i think his major role in this side comes in a couple of years time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Awesome post on Cesc though, Stringer.

And La Liga will be a lot closer this season because Real will make sure that it's decided in the Ellos Classicos. La Liga needs a third team to cause an imbalance in the 2-club domination.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

morinho can go quack somewhere else .. honestly can this guy be anymore shameless ? fpalm

5-0 in the league , 2-0 in the Champions , and now 3 in the super … with only one fluke that barca didn't care for much 

this guys seriously needs to tape his mouth shut 


2009 : 6-2 in la liga resulted in 6 championships that year

2010 : 2-0 in la liga resulted in two championships that year

2011 : 5-0 in la liga .. 3 down 2 to go


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

even though busquets is a stud, he's never had a world-class player on the bench waiting to play.

it will be interesting to see how the pressure gets to busquets. he didn't look too good vs real in the second leg. if he doesn't respond well, i think the fans/media will clamor for cesc to start ahead of him.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Suq Madiq said:


> even though busquets is a stud, he's never had a world-class player on the bench waiting to play.
> 
> it will be interesting to see how the pressure gets to busquets. he didn't look too good vs real in the second leg. if he doesn't respond well, i think the fans/media will clamor for cesc to start ahead of him.


meh it was just one match .. he was brilliant at the final with Man u .. he really secured the area tight along with pique


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> Awesome post on Cesc though, Stringer.
> 
> And La Liga will be a lot closer this season because Real will make sure that it's decided in the Ellos Classicos. La Liga needs a third team to cause an imbalance in the 2-club domination.


I'm personally hoping Malaga can step it up now that they've got the Man City money and cause some problems for Madrid and Barca.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rocky Mark said:


> meh it was just one match .. he was brilliant at the final with Man u .. he really secured the area tight along with pique


right, it just was a one match. i mean over the course the next few months. 

obviously with busquets' reputation, it's going to take longer than one match to displace and removed him from the starting lineup.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chicharito™ said:


> I'm personally hoping Malaga can step it up now that they've got the Man City money and cause some problems for Madrid and Barca.


Yeah, I hope so. It would be amazing for a third team to take the advantage of this war between the two giants and pounce on both of them. Athltico have a strong squad this season and if the rumored transfers go through, they will do well too, but they may not challenge Barca/Real.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ffp will kill off any chance of a 3rd team challenging in spain.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






dat boot.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's a shame that the games between Barca and Madrid turn into this shit. It just looks embarrassing for everyone.



Silent Alarm said:


> The guy in the background of that picture looks like Borat in 20 years.


:lmao I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great match too. Mourinho makes it all worse though, he is funny but it's just needless, especially in what is essentially a friendly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That's sick.

Mourinho's personal hatred for Barca is going over the limit. But I'm happy whenever a team sticks it to Barca.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Most people love it whenever someone sticks it to them but that is just crazy, even worse that it is Cesc :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jose making joey barton look small time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> dat boot.


honestly, there's no place for shit like that.

apparently perez is getting sick of jose doing shit like this. the eye gouge to tito, the kick to cesc, the ranting and raving and all the other crap.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Suq Madiq said:


> even though busquets is a stud, he's never had a world-class player on the bench waiting to play.
> 
> it will be interesting to see how the pressure gets to busquets. he didn't look too good vs real in the second leg. if he doesn't respond well, i think the fans/media will clamor for cesc to start ahead of him.


busquets IS a world class player, and has been a model of consistency for the past two seasons, and if he gets dropped for anyone, it will be mascherano, not fabregas. he's the best holding midfielder since makelele, who was also criminally underrated.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is inviting monster troubles with his behavior since joining Madrid. I hope he realizes it because it could lead to his demise.

Pre-Madrid, people loved Mou's attitude and even though he has always been obnoxious, he backed it up and people accepted him. At Real, it's not just being obnoxious; it's being pathetic... Hopefully, he realizes it and stop with the nonsense.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets world class? Yeah, a world class cunt 8*D.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets is quality. He IS getting a little overrated now, this time last year he was more an unsung hero.

I would keep that trio but Cesc could step in for Busquets when needed, not in the same role but if the whole midfield was more mobile it could work, although it will cut Xavi's career even shorter.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Busquets is quality. He IS getting a little overrated now, this time last year he was more an unsung hero.
> 
> I would keep that trio but Cesc could step in for Busquets when needed, not in the same role but if the whole midfield was more mobile it could work, although it will cut Xavi's career even shorter.


No, Busquests(before him toure used to do it) does the dirty work that Fabregas can't do


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They should play Fabregas against the shite (Most of the league) and have Biscuits play in the bigger games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Busquets is quality. He IS getting a little overrated now, this time last year he was more an unsung hero.
> 
> I would keep that trio but Cesc could step in for Busquets when needed, not in the same role but if the whole midfield was more mobile it could work, although it will cut Xavi's career even shorter.


Fabregas can't get Busquets out of the Spanish team, why will it be any different at Barcelona, the best team in the world? They're not going to change the formation, the fact is he's got Xavi and Iniesta in front of him.

Also, how is Busquets overrated? He's by a distance the best defensive midfielder in the world, you could argue the second best sits on the Barca bench. Fabregas gets games against mid table clubs and when someone's injured. The first XI will be the same as last season - Valdes, Alves, Pique, Puyol, Abidal, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Pedro, Messi, Villa


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't see why people compare the Barca team with Spain so often in comparison with Cesc as both teams are essentially the same. I'm not saying they should change their formation I am just saying that if needed he can step in, it wouldn't even require a change in formation, just a tweak in tactics if Busquets is injured or needs a rest.

I would comfortably have Vidal over Masch at Arsenal, as he does far more than him. Masch is great at breaking up the play and his passing has developed at Barca but I wouldn't call him the second best at all. 

Busquets is probably the best defensive midfielder in the world but he benefits from being in a great team that makes him look better than he actually is. People saying he is the best defensive midfielder of the past 20 years is completely laughable. He is great for Barcelona and a perfect fit like most other players but if you put him in the EPL he wouldn't be the best defensive midfielder there, to be the best you have to be able to succeed everywhere in any situation.

But meh, maybe it's just my sheer hatred for him that is covering my eyes. Detestable person.

Barcelona have probably the best subsititute in the world, it's crazy he won't be getting a starting place as he could comfortably walk into most sides not Barcelona. The most creative player in Europe sitting on the bench, now that's a super sub.

If Cesc was to play against the shit he would only miss a few games :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> I don't see why people compare the Barca team with Spain so often in comparison with Cesc as both teams are essentially the same. I'm not saying they should change their formation I am just saying that if needed he can step in, it wouldn't even require a change in formation, just a tweak in tactics if Busquets is injured or needs a rest.
> 
> I would comfortably have Vidal over Masch at Arsenal, as he does far more than him. Masch is great at breaking up the play and his passing has developed at Barca but I wouldn't call him the second best at all.
> 
> ...


The bold is a complete contradiction, and the rest is basically nonsense.

Vidal better than Mascherano? Cesc more creative than Xavi, Iniesta and Messi?

The team doesn't require 'a tweak', if Barcelona's starting defensive midfielder (Busquets) gets injured, then the back up defensive midfielder (Mascherano), comes in. Usually they both play if Puyol is injured, which seems to be more frequent these days. It's not crazy Cesc is on the bench, he plays central midfield, and Barcelona have the two best central midfielders since Zidane in their team. Though I do agree he's going to be a terrific sub and back up player (as he's proved for Spain).


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets is the best currently, but at the same time, very good defensive/holding midfielders are not common at the moment. Current top team holding midfielders are, Darren Fletcher, Michael Essien, John Mikel Obi, Sami Khedira, Esteban Cambassio, Gennaro Gattuso, Javier Mascherano, Sergio Busquets. I am sure I am missing a few, but none of them, excluding Barcelona two, are doing very well atm.

Fabregas role in the Barcelona team will be to fill in for now, and be first choice in 2-3 years. Suprised no one has come in for Affelay yet. Solid player, not going to be playing 15-20 or more games this year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fletcher and Essien aren't natural holding midfielders tho, they're better used as a CM when they can use their energy to support attacks and also track back and defend.

Vidal, Cambiasso, Masch, Toulalan and Busquets are the best out and out holding mids. Gattuso not so much these days tho he used to be monsterous, as did David Albelda.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

gattuso is still incredible for about 2 seasons on fm.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

No la liga games this week as the strike hits, I'm not sure if the next fixture will be hit too.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn, I was so looking forward to the start. Valencia have a difficult away game at Pampalona. We mostly play shit there, so I'm not expecting much. Hopefully a draw.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

*So when the Liga will start now ?*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc is the most creative player in Europe :lmao Statistically proven, how is that nonsense?

Vidal has much more energy and will do more for the team in 90 minutes than Masch, easily.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc is not more creative than Xavi and Iniesta, let alone Messi. I don't really understand why it annoys you that he's going to be spending the majority of the next five years on the bench for both Barcelona and Spain. He's not playing for a top 4 EPL team now, he's playing for the best team in the world and the best team i've seen in my lifetime.

Saying Vidal > Mascherano is a joke of a statement. I'd take Scott Parker over Vidal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Gladbach looked very good against wolfsburg last night. Bobadilla (sp) or whatever is a tank of a man.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

bayern doing work vs hamburg.

they were up 3-0 by the 34'.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Medo said:


> *So when the Liga will start now ?*


If not next week then probably the first week in September.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Parker over Vidal... fpalm

I'm not annoyed he is staying on the bench I'm just saying it's mindblowing that such a player can be on the bench. If anything I'm complimenting Barcelona's team. It is statistically proven he is more creative than anyone in Europe so that can't be argued. Xavi will be 36 in 5 years and Cesc will be starting in 3 years, probably at the latest. Xavi has enough injuries already.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's not more creative than Xavi or Iniesta. That's like me saying Bent is better than Drogba because he's scored more goals in the past 5 years.

Also, Parker was easily one of the best EPL players last season. Not sure how you rate Vidal so highly.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm not saying Cesc is BETTER than Xavi or Iniesta, he just creates more chances statistically. All 3 are top class players.

They could have

Busquets
Iniesta-Xavi

OR

Masch
Cesc-Thiago

or any combination of that, no team comes close to the potential in midfield.

Never really seen why Parker is so highly rated, a lot of it is English press, sure he's a good player but I wouldn't dream of taking him over any of the top 10 defensive mids in Europe.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi had 53 goals and 24 assists in 55 games last season.

Cesc had 9 goals and 17 assists in 35 games last season.

It's pretty clear that Messi is the most creative player in Europe.

Also, Parker was a fantastic player for West Ham last season and the only reason they weren't cut adrift by christmas. I'm not saying he's top 10 in Europe, but neither is Vidal. What has Vidal done (besides showing great potential) that suggests he's in the same league as Parker, let alone Mascherano?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Was very consistent for Leverkusen and has a fantastic work rate all game. He isn't a traditional defensive mid but he is defining his own position. He won't be able to play like it for the rest of his career or he will be burnt out by 28, he would fit like a glove into most teams who play a 4-3-3 with a solid defense. Vidal is a class ahead of Parker already. I like him a lot as a player and don't have a problem with anyone calling Masch better, but he isn't light years ahead.

I didn't class goals as creative plus you have to take into account who both are playing with. There is a big gulf between Arsenal and Barcelona and the players that Barca have are players that Arsenal dream of having, so it's unfair to compare assists, Messi may be playing with Villa and Cesc with Chamakh or Bendtner, unlikely it will be RVP. Statistically he CREATES more CHANCES than anyone in Europe, and that was conducted by OPTA who Sky Sports use.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ipswich on after 5 on sky sports, my second team, come on you tractor boyss


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Was very consistent for Leverkusen and has a fantastic work rate all game. He isn't a traditional defensive mid but he is defining his own position. He won't be able to play like it for the rest of his career or he will be burnt out by 28, he would fit like a glove into most teams who play a 4-3-3 with a solid defense. Vidal is a class ahead of Parker already. I like him a lot as a player and don't have a problem with anyone calling Masch better, but he isn't light years ahead.
> 
> I didn't class goals as creative plus you have to take into account who both are playing with. There is a big gulf between Arsenal and Barcelona and the players that Barca have are players that Arsenal dream of having, so it's unfair to compare assists, Messi may be playing with Villa and Cesc with Chamakh or Bendtner, unlikely it will be RVP. Statistically he CREATES more CHANCES than anyone in Europe, and that was conducted by OPTA who Sky Sports use.


Parker is better than Vidal and saying Vidal is better than Masch is laughable. One "very consistent" season versus Parker having an outstanding season and even winning writers player of the year, and Mascherano who was more than solid even as a CB for Barca last season and proved his quality for 3-4 years at Liverpool.

The second paragraph is complete nonsense, firstly dismissing any assists for Barcelona players (where if anything, individually players get less assists as there's so many other players creating goals rather than for Arsenal where it was mostly just Cesc) and then saying you don't class goals as creative? Particularly the types of goals Messi scores? I'm done. Saying Cesc is more creative Messi is ridiculous, and that's without me already proving your statistics are nonsense.

Cesc isn't good enough to get into the Barcelona team (or the Spanish team), and that's basically all that matters.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*











<3


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao at dismissing Barca assists. Simply saying it's unfair to compare amount of assists, although I take your point of it being spread more between players, but that only enforces my point of the quality of the team and more goal scorers throughout the team.

I can't believe you are debating a statistic that is proven by one of the most reliable organisations on footballing statistics in the world. He creates a chance every 29 minutes in open play, more than any other player in in England, Spain, Germany, Italy or France. What's to argue? I haven't even argued Cesc should be in the starting XI of Spain or Barca, he is certainly good enough to play in it anyway, although I wouldn't play him myself. I told you that statistic last month and you said I was making shit up...

Goals are goals and assists are assists and chances are chances. Saying Messi is more "creative" from scoring eccentric goals doesn't make him more creative than Cesc.

Creative in football means creating goals for team-mates, or creating chances. You don't "create" goals unless you set them up, and you aren't "creating" chances unless you set them up. Sure, Xavi may have more to do in setting up the goal and passing to someone who will score the goal, but Xavi plays in a deeper position than Cesc. That is that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> :lmao at dismissing Barca assists. Simply saying it's unfair to compare amount of assists, although I take your point of it being spread more between players, but that only enforces my point of the quality of the team and more goal scorers throughout the team.
> 
> I can't believe you are debating a statistic that is proven by one of the most reliable organisations on footballing statistics in the world. He creates a chance every 29 minutes in open play, more than any other player in in England, Spain, Germany, Italy or France. What's to argue? I haven't even argued Cesc should be in the starting XI of Spain or Barca, he is certainly good enough to play in it anyway, although I wouldn't play him myself.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure i've seen Messi pick up the ball and CREATE goals for himself out of absolutely nothing. I remember him doing it against Real Madrid last season in the Champions League first leg, I remember him doing it for the first goal against Arsenal the year before when he picked up the ball on the edge of the box and pinged it into the top corner after juking out a couple of players, before going on to add another 3 goals. I remember him picking up the ball on the half way line against Levante a few years ago and dribbling round their entire team before slotting it into the net. I could add another 100 examples.

Messi is more creative than Cesc, and to argue otherwise is laughable, no matter what obscure statistic you throw at me. Last season Messi scored and assisted 77 goals last season when Cesc scored and assisted 26. Goals and assists speak far more than chances, that's probably why Arsenal have wasted so many potential goals over the last 5 years by trying to walk the ball into the net. Not to mention nearly every goal Barcelona have scored over the past 3 years has gone through Xavi and/or Iniesta.

How many chances did Cesc create against Xavi and Iniesta last season (whilst playing alongside Wilshere, Arsenal's best player in both legs)? As I remember, he was made to look like a schoolboy.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Statistics laughable? Wow. I'm done.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi goals and assists last season - 77 (on his way to winning La Liga and the Champions League)

Fabregas goals and assists last season - 26

But good job copping out. There was no comeback from saying "(Messi's) goals aren't creative".


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao at this whole thread

Messi > Fabregas.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

26 > 77 imo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i dont know how i couldnt see that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Season before was Messi with 58, Fabregas with 38. And the season before that was Messi with 56, Fabregas with 18.

You have to go back to 07-08 for the last time Messi had more games played than assists/goals.

Messi already has 5 goals and assists this season, in 2 games (against Real Madrid).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

DEM STATISTICS


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

@OptaStringer


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

If I was taking into account goals I would have said. Do you class Van Nistelrooy as a creative player because he scores a lot? Of course not. 

Of course Messi is better than Cesc and I have never said anything close to that. Messi is going to score three times the amount of Cesc, plus he is far more attacking so obviously his numbers will dwarf Cesc's, plus Messi plays much more than Cesc throughout a season. Cesc on average creates more chances than anyone else in Europe and that isn't taking into account appearances, just an average ratio of when he plays. You're trying to argue that by bringing goals into the equation, which is just silly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> If I was taking into account goals I would have said. Do you class Van Nistelrooy as a creative player because he scores a lot? Of course not.


fpalm


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I created a goal by kicking it against my own face once. Messi can't do that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How is Messi anything like Van Nistlerooy :lmao











Typical goals for both players.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



DIEGO ARMANDO MARADONA said:


> "Messi is my Maradona,"


Messi 2010/11 Statistics

Season Totals Games: 55	Goals: 51	Assists: 22​
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player...5843&positionId=18&league=esp.1&lang=EN&xhr=0

Cesc 2010/11 Statistics

Season Totals Games: 33	Goals: 10	Assists: 16​
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/38886/Cesc-Fábregas?cc=3436


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao stringer is excellent


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Not comparing both players, just saying do you class someone who scores a lot as creative, because that is essentially what is being said here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> Saying Vidal > Mascherano is a joke of a statement. *I'd take Scott Parker over Vidal.*


Oh dear. I'm sorry but that is bad. I can understand if you think Vidal is a bit overhyped on this board, as I know myself, Reney, Stringer and Mikey are all big fans of the guy. But you've just gone and embarrassed yourself with that one. Saying Mascherano is better than Vidal is acceptable, even though I personally disagree, but Parker? Really?

I remember you got quite annoyed when I said your views are very English-centric, but I think that comment basically confirms it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bananas said:


> Oh dear.


Did you watch Parker last season?

edit Don't be an idiot. I don't rate any English players that highly outside of Rooney, Cole and Wilshere, and I don't even support an English team.



Stringer said:


> Not comparing both players, just saying do you class someone who scores a lot as creative, because that is essentially what is being said here.


I classify Messi as creative.... hence this entire discussion, I never said anything about RVN.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Parker was the best of a bad bunch at West Ham, but he's not that good a player. Good ball winning midfielders often appear better than they are in relegation fodder teams, because they have more opportunity to win the ball.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He carried that team on his back last season, he was practically the manager as well as the captain. Don't let West Ham's (who were the worst team in the league) poor season overshadow Parker's performances last season. 

The difference between Parker and Vidal is not a lot (there are much better DM's than either of them), and Mascherano is miles better than either them. I'm sorry if that makes you think i'm an embarrassment and English-centric.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Parker is good, certainly nothing special. Winning writers player of the year mostly means nothing. His spirit is admirable but he really isn't a quality player at all. Parker stood out in a poor team, like Adam and Downing did, that's why he is hyped a lot.

I would like to hear who you rate so far ahead of Vidal in all honesty.

I mentioned RVN because he scored a lot of goals like Messi does. You were saying Messi is creative as he scores goals but RVN scored goals but really isn't creative. They both score similar goals apart from Messi's solo goals, take last night as an example a chip from close range and a good hit from a cross, not very creative but are goals nonetheless.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets, Xabi Alonso, Mascherano, Toulalan, Cambiasso, Khedira, Motta, De Jong, Pirlo, Toure, Fletcher, Essien (as well as Parker), are all better than Vidal. Then there's other players such as Gattuso, Marchioso, Flamini, Alex Song who are every bit as good. Other young prospects such as Sissoko and Chantome are very good too.

How are RVN goals anything like Messi's goals? Most of RVN's goals were tap ins...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Out of them I would say Busquets, Alonso, Motta and Toure are better for sure. Rest are debatable and wouldn't put them higher. Players up there have been good before like Essien and Pirlo. Not sure why Fletcher is in the discussion.

M'Vila will be a top player too.

Not even continuing the Messi argument, I stated the stats and my opinion yet there's no point in continuing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You think Vidal is better than Cambiasso and Khedira?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Khedira level with Vidal. Never seen enough of Cambiasso on a consistent basis.

Alex Song on 10/11 form shouldn't be rated that close to Vidal. His 09/10 form was exceptional form.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cambiasso is class. Second to Busquets for me. 

Another midfielder Real Madrid just threw away like they did with Makelele and Sneijder.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

And Lass. Not on the same level but still a good player.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nice to see Bayern winning 5-0 against Hamburg earlier.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leeds seem to not want to equalise in this game :hmm:

Edit: What do you know? They equalised.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fantastic own goal by Kisnorbo. He really is awful.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fucking hell. Kisnorbo is shit, how can he score an OG like that.

Good second half work for nothing, useless.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He must have been watching Ramsey yesterday. 8*D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fat Sham fails to win at home again. Where's the tactics?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leave Big Sam alone. That guy would win the league every season at Barcelona, Madrid or Inter.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Kisnorbo own goal was Striker worthy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great game hammers vs leeds, championship such an exciting league again this season.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Leeds fans were quality today. Clayton looked good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Kisnorbo is one of the best players knocking about from my City


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's an alright defender but playing the ball out of the back isn't his strong suit so to speak. The positioning on tha OG was plain stupid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

David Silva 

Edit: wrongthreadfail

But yeah, it was a good game, WHU vs Leeds. Leeds certainly didn't deserve to lose, so it was good to see them get an equaliser late on.

Southampton looking tasty right now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Boro are fucking class this season.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Top of the league.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

12/12 points. Not even missing AOC. Good work.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Boro are fucking class this season.


Chris Hughton doesn't have a hope of bringing Brum straight back up does he?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Napoli merda getting 5 vs Barcelona B ahahaha


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona B?
Have you seen the scorers?

Fabregas' first goal for Barca.
Pedro
Keita
Messi x 2

Hardly a B team


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Why are they playing Napoli?

Cesc scoring from midfield, again.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

No idea, some sort of friendly cup I think.
I still maintain that Napoli are going to be awesome in the Champions League for a while.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Why are they playing Napoli?


Itallian teams dont start until next weekend, and Spain's week of fixtures were called off.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca have got to keep sharp especially since it may be another strike weekend


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Barcelona B?
> Have you seen the scorers?
> 
> Fabregas' first goal for Barca.
> ...


they started with Pinto,prot,kiko,adriano,montoya,keita and even faberags they are all reserves the 1st evelen are valdes,alves,puyol,pique,abidal,busquests,xavi,iniesta,messi,villa and pedro


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

And yet you count Pedro and Messi's goals as goals kicked against them by a B team. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Balague.

According to Canal Plus Spain, Mourinho is thinking of leaving Madrid as he doesnt feel backed by board.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good. sick of that cunt anyway


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I know he is rated very highly as a manager but I really can't stand the guy. If he were to leave Madrid then I wouldn't mind as, to me, he has brought nothing but trouble to La Liga


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

and we would take him the day after he got fired. guarantee it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

STAN IS ALREADY ON THE PHONE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jose to city.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nunez is killing the competition. That is all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

M'boro 1nil up over p'boro should be fun game.

Blackburn 2-0 up rochina both goals, nige should be happy.

edit 3 up in 7 minutes rovers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

suarez scores (shock horror)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Boro 2nil up, mowbray doing the business with them this season.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bolton and Everton both behind at home.

Keep on losing Prem sides.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Magsimus said:


> Bolton and Everton both behind at home.
> 
> Keep on losing Prem sides.


1-1 Everton now


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> 1-1 Everton now


Cresswell at both ends? So Sky Score centre says.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Magsimus said:


> Cresswell at both ends? So Sky Score centre says.


haha yeah that's what live flashscore says aswell.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck me, great strike by Carroll.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Liverpool running shit against Exeter. Suarez, SUPER MAXI & Carroll.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Henderson is not Exeter quality


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

COMEBACK IS ON FOR EXETER!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

EXETER COME ON, lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

no giant killing in this match boys :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hammers losing now :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

West Ham 1-2 Aldershot

Fat Sham magic ladies and gents.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I like West ham but :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










"Eughh what have I done?"

"Oh wait nevermind, huge pay packet"


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Why I see many epl talk here? this is for superior leagues thread like Serie A and La Liga


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Serie A :lmao

La Liga is a two team league. Any of the top 6 English clubs would get top 3 in La Liga. Any of the top 4 would win Serie A.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

EPL > La Liga > Serie A

To Be Honest


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

EPL won less trophies than both of them


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I prefer watching La Liga tbh, but then again I am Scottish 8*D
I do really enjoy Premier League though.

Also I watch SPL, so my opinion probably isn't valid... :sad:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> EPL won less trophies than both of them


And? That happened in the past. Currently any of the top 4 teams would easily dominate Serie A, like Seb said


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> EPL won less trophies than both of them


Can't base much on history son. Right now The English top 6 of Man U, Chelsea, Man City, Arsenal, Liverpool & Spurs are better than any top 6 in Europe, Especially La liga.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Serie A :lmao
> 
> La Liga is a two team league. Any of the top 6 English clubs would get top 3 in La Liga. Any of the top 4 would win Serie A.


this.

even tottenham could win Serie A if they improved a bit more, eased past Milan in the CL.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

SPL > All of your leagues 

8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lol SPL. Your top two teams are midtable clubs in our league son 8*D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JimmyWangYang said:


> SPL > All of your leagues
> 
> 8*D


Our 3rd choice keeper = Celtic's first choice.

Says it all.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

IF THAT. Probably relegation battlers. Rangers couldn't even beat MALMO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Rangers and Celtic mostly sign the better Championship players. They'd be relegation battlers in the EPL. The rest would struggle in League One.

EPL has had 7 CL finalists (4 different teams) in the last 7 years, had at least 2 teams in the semi's most of those years too. Serie A is a horrible league. Spain has decent teams like Valencia and Villarreal but they can't get close to the top two.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm a Rangers fan, but as of late I use the word "fan" with discretion 8*D
Scottish football is in such a terrible state, the only Rangers player I think is half decent is Nikica Jelavic, he could probably play for a mid table team in the Premier League.

Rangers would get relegated first season.
Celtic are hilariously just as bad :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Whilst both would struggle you have to factor in that by being in the Premiership they'd be entitled to a proportion of the licensing fees as well as more attractive sponsorships with more exposure in a better league watched by more people. Add in they get over 50,000 per game each and they'd be making some good revenue over a season and whilst they'd struggle to get top quality players they could at least slowly start to purchase better players more interested in the Premier League instead of the SPL.

I mean if Stoke can survive comfortably off of their home form then Celtic IMO could do fine in the league if not that spectacularly. They're notoriously hard to beat at Parkhead and I suppose if you think about with 2 clubs of their stature foreign investors could always be sniffing around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

In my lifetime i've only ever seen one world class player in the SPL.

Slap yourself round the face if you can't guess who it is.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Segunda Caida said:


> Whilst both would struggle you have to factor in that by being in the Premiership they'd be entitled to a proportion of the licensing fees as well as more attractive sponsorships with more exposure in a better league watched by more people. Add in they get over 50,000 per game each and they'd be making some good revenue over a season and whilst they'd struggle to get top quality players they could at least slowly start to purchase better players more interested in the Premier League instead of the SPL.
> 
> I mean if Stoke can survive comfortably off of their home form then Celtic IMO could do fine in the league if not that spectacularly. *They're notoriously hard to beat at Parkhead *and I suppose if you think about with 2 clubs of their stature foreign investors could always be sniffing around.


What great timing, the might St Johnstone beat Celtic 1-0 at Parkhead on Saturday :lmao

But true the money would be a massive factor, Scottish clubs just have no money and can't even nearly compete in Europe. To be fair its kind of the same in Spain, everyone gets money in the EPL so its quite competitive, whereas Barca and Real get most of the TV money as they are on every week on Sky with a couple of random teams getting weeks here and there. If their money was evenly split too then most likely it would be more competitive.



Seb said:


> In my lifetime i've only ever seen one world class player in the SPL.
> 
> Slap yourself round the face if you can't guess who it is.


I know you are going to say Larsson, but I standby my statement that Brian Laudrup was a world class player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You know what I'm going to say, you picked the wrong Laudrup :side:


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He wasn't the better Laudrup true, but he was a good Laudrup.

Hell anything is better then fucking Sebo :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Didn't know about that result, still I'm sure they could manage ok in the league primarily off of their home form. At this stage any team can be taken over in the blink of an eye and given great money to improve their squad. 

Celtic vs Chelsea would be bloody interesting though for obvious reasons...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Segunda Caida said:


> Whilst both would struggle you have to factor in that by being in the Premiership they'd be entitled to a proportion of the licensing fees as well as more attractive sponsorships with more exposure in a better league watched by more people. Add in they get over 50,000 per game each and they'd be making some good revenue over a season and whilst they'd struggle to get top quality players they could at least slowly start to purchase better players more interested in the Premier League instead of the SPL.
> 
> I mean if Stoke can survive comfortably off of their home form then Celtic IMO could do fine in the league if not that spectacularly. They're notoriously hard to beat at Parkhead and I suppose if you think about with 2 clubs of their stature foreign investors could always be sniffing around.


Agree here. If Celtic and Rangers were thrown in with their current squads and transfer funds they would be in deep trouble down at the bottom, although the PL comes with a lot of benefits, and Celtic and Rangers are both absolutely massive clubs and foreign investors would be very interested.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Celtic would be fine due to its international fan-base, plus increased TV revenue. Rangers would struggle and the financial gulf between the two would only get wider.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> In my lifetime i've only ever seen one world class player in the SPL.
> 
> Slap yourself round the face if you can't guess who it is.


MARK VIDUKA 8*D


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

In his prime he tore you up a few times tbf. Drogba has nothing on the Duke.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> In my lifetime i've only ever seen one world class player in the SPL.
> 
> Slap yourself round the face if you can't guess who it is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Why I see many epl talk here? this is for superior leagues thread like Serie A and La Liga


Then how come Udinese was just beaten by a team outside the relegation zone by a point in the prem? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

tooo bad those superior leagues are on strike.


was looking forward to napoli/genoa this weekend. lame. 

at least i'll have dortmund/levenkusen.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah Mikey, disappointed about Genoa/Napoli. However Dortmund/Leverkusen will be awesome.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> In my lifetime i've only ever seen one world class player in the SPL.
> 
> Slap yourself round the face if you can't guess who it is.













SO NACHO


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> In my lifetime i've only ever seen one world class player in the SPL.
> 
> Slap yourself round the face if you can't guess who it is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm pretty sure Seb is speaking about Bobo Balde.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bullllarrrddd!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> I'm pretty sure Seb is speaking about Bobo Balde.


More likely that he was talking about the greatest Swedish football ever....











Magnus Hedman 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

HEDMAN! I remember we signed him because Reading killed our goalkeepers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

plz we all know it's BOUMSONG he's talking about.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Although it could be Kevin Muscat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

matt mckay


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LOL, I just realised I did a gunner, and said football when I meant to say footballer. MAGNUS HEDMAN IS A FOOTBALL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You're all wrong.












Suq Madiq said:


> tooo bad those superior leagues are on strike.


GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
Strike is off! La Liga returns this weekend!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What an inspiration that Gunner14 is.

On and world class player in the SPL? Definitely LIAM MILLER.

Edit: TORE ANDRE FLO. Definite LEGEND.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bananas said:


> LOL, I just realised I did a gunner, and said football when I meant to say footballer. MAGNUS HEDMAN IS A FOOTBALL


ITS CATCHING ON


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Could be Marco Negri.










The man who scored a whoping 23 goals in his first 10 games for Rangers. Then only 4 in his next 3 years there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Not just a football, but a SWEDISH FOOTBALL 8*D.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> On and world class player in the SPL? Definitely LIAM MILLER.


Joel definitely knows what world class is after appearing on SSN a few years back


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Why is Scotty Mac getting no respect here? Legend of the SPL and Australian national team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



haribo said:


> Joel definitely knows what world class is after appearing on SSN a few years back


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah, scott mac loves to bang those goals in on an international stage.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



haribo said:


> Joel definitely knows what world class is after appearing on SSN a few years back


Go to hell, Haribo, yeah?

When mentioning world class, how can we not mention Big John Hartson?


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Celtic would be fine due to its international fan-base, plus increased TV revenue. Rangers would struggle and the financial gulf between the two would only get wider.


Can't see how you could say one would fail and one would prosper tbh. Sounds like wishful thinking. Oh and fat lot of good the FINANCIAL GULF has done Celtic past few years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Celtic have an international fan base?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

they do here apparently.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Celtic certainly have a good following here in Melbourne. I can't work out why though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kun10 said:


> Can't see how you could say one would fail and one would prosper tbh. Sounds like wishful thinking. Oh and fat lot of good the FINANCIAL GULF has done Celtic past few years.


By International I mean other Gaelic nations and parts of America. Rangers are only really supported in Scotland. 

It's why Walter Smith got so many plaudits for his success, despite being consistently outspent. Celtic haven't been dominating because they've largely had shit managers these past couple of years. With the Sky money and their fan-base, Celtic would easily be mid-table.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



haribo said:


> Joel definitely knows what world class is after appearing on SSN a few years back


brilliant.

obviously kenny miller is world class.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

la liga team previews for this season if anybody is interested:

http://www.spanishfootball.info/category/la-ligs-preview-2011-2012/


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^interesting read on Barca's season. Wouldn't be surprised to see him leave Barca (Pep).


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pep only signs one year extensions at the end of each season, I think he doesn't want the pressure of modern management for too long.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Why is Scotty Mac getting no respect here? Legend of the SPL and Australian national team.


I saw him play for 'Boro and he was absolute wank. He looks so far past it.

Have you heard of/seen Mile Jedinak play? Palace signed him a month back and he looked tidy on his debut and I know he's played a few times for his national team and I was wondering what other people's thoughts are of him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm not a fan personally. Very limited player, but he can put himself about, and looks to get into the box and score.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Huddersfield fans boycotting the upcoming derby at Sheffield United due to the absurd price for 3rd league football. Good on them and something that should have been done a long time ago:



> Hundreds of Huddersfield Town fans look likely to boycott their side’s derby at Sheffield United next month in protest at the cost of their match ticket. The Terriers are due to visit Bramall Lane on Tuesday 13th September 2011 for the Npower League One clash but might find themselves playing in front of an emptier away end than expected.
> 
> Frustrations bubbled to the fore via the Terriers’ fans’ forum Down At The Mac. Last week supporters began adding their names to a thread titled “Not going to Sheff U because of cost? BOYCOTT HERE”. Hundreds have now added their name to the list which, if all posters stay true to their word, will see ticket income drop by around £12,000 for the fixture and the anger from many fans is palpable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

On that aside Leeds can fuck off for charging £25 for a category C game. To put that in to perspective my Palace season ticket cost me a mere £200 for 23 games.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bradley, i'll ut that down to Ken Bates. His tighter than a ducks arse tbf...


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He also doesn't offer Student prices for whatever reason despite Leeds practically being the biggest University town in the UK. I know Ken Bates is a twat from my sepia tinted Chelsea-supporting days, unfortunately Chelsea is a club full of chavs and plastics now. 

Does anyone know what time the League Cup draw is tomorrow? I wouldn't mind getting Arsenal or Chelsea at home to show them a proper atmopshere.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

think it'll be around 12pm-12.30. If my memory recalls correctly its usually around that sort of time that they do it on Gillete Soccer Saturday.

I want an away tie desperately. Leeds would be insane, Leicester, Boro or Derby please. (Assuming any of these three are still left in the draw).


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ Went up to Elland Road last year, for the FA Cup tie. Had a great time.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Who do you support Segunda? I just want a home game (providing we beat Wigan in our rearranged game) because I don't fancy trekking to the back of beyond on a Tuesday night. Having said that I wouldn't mind Liverpool away.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

United will always be my first team. But since the Glazer takeover I've been spending a lot more matches at FCUM (FC United of Manchester) which is the breakway club from United with fans opposing the Glazer takeover. I'll never set foot in OT again as long as the Glazer's are in charge and prices rise furthering pricing out decent hard earning supporters. Mainly attempt to go to United aways when the price isn't pathetically high (anything above £35) or usually FCUM home and away matches.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm a fan of the breakaway clubs. I hope FCUM do well as their FA Cup run last year was a joy to watch. Come to think of it, AFC Wimbledon are doing well even though their ground simply isn't League 2 standard. 

I watch Ryman League football as well which, I'm guessing, is the equivalent of FCUM as they are in the Northern Premier League (I think) and Kingstonian share with AFC Wimbledon and you can tell it's a non-league ground but AFC Wimbledon don't have the money/resources to move away which is a shame.

I support my local team Carshalton Athletic, to a cut a long story short we had a decent team and a decent manager until the owner decided to sack him and put himself in charge and 'suddenly' find a budget that would put most non-league clubs to shame.

I can't back non-league football enough. It's miles better than its Premier League counterpart.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bradley said:


> I can't back non-league football enough. It's miles better than its Premier League counterpart.


Agreed on that no end, you haven't lived until you've watched a football match on a hill overlooking the ground and preparing to celebrate a goal by rolling down the hill (sadly FC never scored that day).

They're in the Evo Stick league at present, if they get promoted they'll go into the Northern Premier Division and then another promotion would see them reach the Blue Square Premier Conference.

Alongside the heavy spending Chester City, FCUM should be going up this season as bar losing Jerome Wright and Sam Ashton the team is more than good enough to be playing in the next league up. They had an incredible second half of the season last year as they entered January near the bottom of the table and ended up finishing 3rd or 4th I believe and had a 19 game unbeaten run.

The Rochdale away game is still one of my favourite away games ever. ESPN weren't lieing that night when they said the stand was shaking, it was utterly incredible.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

On the topic of ticket prices: I'm not 100% sure but I think that any excess money that is charged to away fans over home fans has to be given to charity. I know that this rule used to exist but I don't know if it's still in place.

On non-league football: After watching it for the last few weeks (my team has just slipped into non league  ) I can say for sure that it's much more interesting than bog standard league football. However, saying that, I would still prefer to watch league football as it's obviously a higher standard.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Segunda Caida said:


> Agreed on that no end, you haven't lived until you've watched a football match on a hill overlooking the ground and preparing to celebrate a goal by rolling down the hill (sadly FC never scored that day).
> 
> They're in the Evo Stick league at present, if they get promoted they'll go into the Northern Premier Division and then another promotion would see them reach the Blue Square Premier Conference.
> 
> ...


You have a fairly different league structure to the Southern section. Here it goes Ryman League 1 South then the Premier (equivalent to Evo Stick) then Blue Square South and North. I would have assumed you would go in North unless 'North' actually means anywhere south of Ipswich.

I could trade non-league stories all day.

There was the time 20 of our fans watched a team whose ground was in the middle of a graveyard and both ends comprised of a grassy mound and a shed. _Then_ there was the time we managed to beat Braintree (who were top and ended up promoted last season along with me being undefeated at the time) 4-1 with 10 men with Byron Harrison (who is now scoring for fun for Stevenage) scoring a hat trick. 

In another classic Carshalton needed a win to stay up in the last game a few seasons back so (fancy dress and all) we travelled to promotion chasing Wealdstone 4-1 with Byron scoring a hat trick again.

Of course nothing will ever beat Chelmsford in the FA Cup. It was the 4th Prelim Qualifying Round and we went 1-0 up in the 92nd minute only for Chelmsford to equalise (with a foul throw in the build-up) in the 97th minute. We quickly went 2-0 down in the replay away on a cold Monday night with single handedly the worst ref I've seen in football at any level. We lost the game 3-2 but I had the privilege of seeing perhaps my two favourite goals ever. The first from a left back who has probably never scored in his life and the second that would be worthy of winning any game. I can't tell you how nuts I went (although you can spot the handful of us behind the goal).

Enjoy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uMenpOqIwY&feature=related


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc, 2 weeks, 2 trophies.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bradley said:


> I saw him play for 'Boro and he was absolute wank. He looks so far past it.
> 
> Have you heard of/seen Mile Jedinak play? Palace signed him a month back and he looked tidy on his debut and I know he's played a few times for his national team and I was wondering what other people's thoughts are of him.


He's always been crap. The SPL is just that bad that he was able to score.

Yeah, Jedinak played for us in the Asia Cup, and possibly the World Cup iirc. He's not great from what I've seen. Fairly physical, and I think he scored a couple of goals for us, but he's not really a great passer or anything. Surprised he's playing at Championship level, really.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Bradley said:


> I saw him play for 'Boro and he was absolute wank. He looks so far past it.
> 
> Have you heard of/seen Mile Jedinak play? Palace signed him a month back and he looked tidy on his debut and I know he's played a few times for his national team and I was wondering what other people's thoughts are of him.


Seems decent, he was rated in the Turkish league.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Cesc, 2 weeks, 2 trophies.


Heh, didn't even realize this. Pretty much justifies him wanting to go to Barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Come on. Let's be honest here, they are nothing trophies. Glorified friedlies.

If Barca and Cesc finish the season with just those two trophies, they're going to be pissed off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Come on. Let's be honest here, they are nothing trophies. Glorified friedlies.
> 
> If Barca and Cesc finish the season with just those two trophies, they're going to be pissed off.


True, but a trophy is still a trophy and we beat two of the best teams in the world to win them. 

Any trophy loss is disappointing for a club with the reputation of Barca.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Porto one of the best teams in the world? They lost AVB, Falcao and maybe Pereira. Still a quality side but would rate quite a few sides above them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

After what they did last season I find it hard not to call them one of the best. 

Yeah, they are weakened but I still expect them to preform well in the CL.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Porto still have Hulk, Moutinho etc. They have the ability to do really well in the CL, I agree. Not sure if the coach leaving will make such a big difference.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They won't lose Pereira. No one's going to pay 26 mil or whatever his release clause is. Wouldn't be surprised if AVB went in for Moutinho now though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Apparently AVB wanted a deal to be in place to take Falcao and Motinho to Chelsea, but that never materialised.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Come on. Let's be honest here, they are nothing trophies. Glorified friedlies.
> 
> If Barca and Cesc finish the season with just those two trophies, they're going to be pissed off.


This. The UEFA Super Cup is a nothing trophy and the Spanish Super Cup is basically the Community Shield.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> True, but a trophy is still a trophy and we beat two of the best teams in the world to win them.
> 
> Any trophy loss is disappointing for a club with the reputation of Barca.


Any loss is disappointing for Barcelona 

Would definitely take Moutinho here. Not as good as Modric, but he is no slouch. Truth is, if we don't get a creative midfielder it wouldn't be that bad. We wouldn't win the league, but it'd give us a chance to give McEachran more games.

Good for Chelsea in the longterm, but maybe not good for Villas Boas at all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

McEachran has to go out on loan. Don't want him playing a bit part role this season. Send him off to Bolton, they did wonders for Wilshere.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Brighton bossing the champ.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bayern 3-0 up at Kaiserslautern


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



X-Static said:


> Bayern 3-0 up at Kaiserslautern


Leverkusen/Dortmund later should be really good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> McEachran has to go out on loan. Don't want him playing a bit part role this season. Send him off to Bolton, they did wonders for Wilshere.


That's actually a good call, Seb. With some of their midfielders injured, he may get a run in the team as well. It would prove whether he has what it takes or not.

And if today showed anything, it's that we need a playmaker who moves the ball quickly and moves into space urgently.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Anyone on this board follow the Eredivisie? Interesting league, not the most technically, tactically best, but its a good league nonetheless.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valencia win 4-3 at the Mestalla against Racing for opening game of the season. Damn, what a game. We were 3-0 down at the 87th minute. Few minutes later, BAM! We're 4-3 up. Soldado with a hattrick, what a striker. (He actually scored 4 goals, own own goal!)

But boy, did we play shit. Conceding three goals at home against a weak Racing is bad. Adil Rami our new centreback scores on his debut and played well, but our tactics are ridiculous. Our defensive line is nearer to the opposition goal than our own goal. We got carved open numerous times. This has always been a problem with us and Emery. Our only strength is we can just about outscore the other team, since our attack is so damn good. 

Also, Banega started and played the full game. He played awesome.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

btw, Soldado to win Pichichi this year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think if Valencia gel they will be great to watch with Banega, Costa and Canales together, they could probably do with a bit of defensive steel in there somewhere, but it will be fun to watch anyway.

Can't see Soldado getting more than Ronaldo or Messi sadly. He could well be the best of the rest though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How was Dortmund/Leverkusen? Couldn't watch it but was desperate to see it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*









3 goals and 1 own goal, this man can find the net.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real Madrid winning 2-0 at Zaragoza. PSG won too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

4-0 Real now, 2 more goals for Ronaldo's collection. No biggie. Zaragoza don't look like they're going to have a clue in front of goal again this season, frustrating to watch what they do with the ball when they get in half decent positions. 

Really looking forward to watching Malaga.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, I think i'm gonna watch that game too. Want to see how Malaga do since they have new owners now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Really excited to see how players like Buananotte, Cazorla, van Nistelrooy, Joaquin and Toulalan do this season. If they all gel, they should be great to watch. 

Fantastic goal by Kaka', not a bad option from the bench :|

EDIT: 6-0, Ronaldo hat trick yet again. Dear oh dear. 14 goals in 5 matches, not too shabby.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is Barca vs Villarreal on Sky tomorrow night?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeaaa it's live on SS3

Edit: 1-0 Sevilla already D: Was tuning in to watch Malaga, but brilliant cross by Navas, great header by Negredo.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LOLMALAGA 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Viva Ronaldo, Viva Ronaldo, Viva Ronaldo......


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

another hattrick from ronaldo 8*D

he plays on the left, he plays on the rriiiiiiggghhttt, that boy ronaldo, makes england look shite


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great work by Joaquin, Mathijsen makes a mess out of it, and in the blink of an eye they're 2-0 down. Fucking Negredo.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Another one from Negredo, wonder if he will become the third player to score a hat-trick in the opening week?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I am completely underwhelmed by this Malaga team, granted they need time to bond and such, but there has been too many mistakes made tonight

And what is going on with the Sevilla groundsmen?? The pitch looks really smooth and much lighter down the bottom of the screen and much rougher the further up it goes


EDIT: Great goal by Cazorla there. Game on for the last 10 mins


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga most boring league in Europe 1 team dominating, 1 team trying to win la liga but always fail and the rest 18 finishing -30 points from the 2nd...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> La Liga most boring league in Europe 1 team dominating, 1 team trying to win la liga but always fail and the rest 18 finishing -30 points from the 2nd...


sounds like you're describing SPL tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> sounds like you're describing SPL tbh.


Motherwell gonna win SPL this season , or so all us neutrals hope.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

why would neutrals waste their time on the spl


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The Old-Firm. Passion, Pride, Ferocity etc.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> sounds like you're describing SPL tbh.


they are the same the only difference is 1 you ve got at least great players to watch messi,ronaldo,xavi,iniesta,ozil etc etc the other is a league that no 1 cares about except the scottish ppl


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol, it's still miles better than Serie A.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nas said:


> lol, it's still miles better than Serie A.


who the scottish league?? are u serious??


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Scotty Mac would kick fifty goals a season in Seria A.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

even the Maltese league is far competitve than the scottish league


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

that's because everyone's equally crap.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga isn't the most competitive in terms of the top 2, it's kinda obvious Barcelona will win it with Real a close-ish second, or vice versa, with both of them way clear of the rest of the teams below them. But they also have much better second level teams (ie; teams that can't win the title) than most leagues. Atletico, Athletic Bilbao, Malaga, Villarreal, Sevilla, Valencia. So much talent in just those teams, not factoring in the fact Real and Barca are probably the best 2 teams in the world. Even the lesser teams are pretty entertaining to watch. I prefer it to the Premier League, but do grow somewhat tired of too many Real/Barca walkovers. It's still lightyears ahead of Serie A though.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



KME said:


> La Liga isn't the most competitive in terms of the top 2, it's kinda obvious Barcelona will win it with Real a close-ish second, or vice versa, with both of them way clear of the rest of the teams below them. But they also have much better second level teams (ie; teams that can't win the title) than most leagues. Atletico, Athletic Bilbao, Malaga, Villarreal, Sevilla, Valencia. So much talent in just those teams, not factoring in the fact Real and Barca are probably the best 2 teams in the world. Even the lesser teams are pretty entertaining to watch. I prefer it to the Premier League, but do grow somewhat tired of too many Real/Barca walkovers. It's still lightyears ahead of Serie A though.


I agree. The people discussing football on this forum are predominantly English, which is fair enough for them to say they prefer that league, because they have genuine passion for teams and actually have connections to the smaller teams. Whereas for a neutral like me, teams like Stoke, Everton, Fulham, Bolton, Tottenham, Blackburn, Newcastle, Sunderland etc don't interest me in the slightest. Because they have no interesting players in my opinion, whereas Spain has great teams as said above, Atletico Madrid, Espanyol, Athletic Bilbao, Villarreal, Sevilla, Valencia, Malaga etc, who all have great players, so I personally enjoy La Liga more.

Infact I actually like the second tier Italian teams better than England as well, Napoli, Lazio, Udinese, Palermo, Fiorentina, Roma, Juventus, Genoa etc, lots of great talents in there.

No league is definitely the best in the world, and its unfair for any of us to say for sure without being biased towards one side.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There's only two teams in the world that would walk straight into the EPL top four - Real Madrid and Barcelona. Tottenham couldn't even get into our top 4 last season despite reaching the last 8 of the CL and knocking out the best team in Serie A. That's why it's the most competitive league, and for me personally the best to watch. Any of the top six sides facing off against each other is a great prospect.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I enjoy La Liga, even if some people find it the most boring European league.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't know one person who has said that La Liga is the most boring league in Europe. Quality-wise, it is the best to watch in my opinion. Try watching the French league on a semi-consistant basis if you want to watch boring football.

The Bundesliga has the best blend of everything though.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona and Real Madrid wouldn't just walk in to the top 4 though, they would continue to dominate. They are both without a doubt the two best teams in the world. Maybe some will disagree, but I think that Real Madrid are better than Man Utd, they just had an unlucky way in which the CL draw worked out, if it was the top two in Europe it would have been Barca v Real Madrid.

And what you are saying about it being competitive is fair enough, and I enjoy the competitiveness of the smaller teams. But the fact of the matter is that no matter how competitive the top 4 is, for years it has pretty much always had the same result, Man Utd or Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Anything but Ligue 1 D: Every season I watch a bit of it thinking 'hay, dere are sum gud players in ere, maybe it'll be worth a watch!". Never happens, always puts me to shleep.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real Madrid definitely wouldn't dominate the EPL, and I would back Man Utd to finish above them over a 38 game season. I'd rather see lots of quality and competition at the top of the league, hence why EPL is my favourite and probably most people's. My most anticipated games of the season (excluding CL) are the two El Clasico's, followed by 8-10 EPL games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid and United is the match I want to see most in the CL this year. 

Fingers crossed hoping it happens (not in the final though :side.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real Madrid probably have the best squad in Yurop. If they had time to settle and understand the league, they'd finish above United I'm pretty sure.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I just disagree, I think Real Madrid are a far more consistent and dominant team compared to Man Utd, they just have the misfortune of being in the league with Barca. I really can't stand Real Madrid because some of their players are so infuriating, but I know they are still the second best team in the world definitely without a doubt.

Seb out of curiosity, I was looking through your sig, did you make that yourself? or did you find it on the internet or what? Because some of the values are so terribly wrong :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd say player for player Madrid have a better squad than United, but they don't have Sir Alex, which is vital. Plus if they were in the English league they wouldn't be able to afford their squad anyway what with losing their own tv deal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wouldn't say Real are the second best team in the world without doubt. Have they proved it? What have they won lately? The Spanish Cup? Anything else? Nah. I think Utd could do them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> I wouldn't say Real are the second best team in the world without doubt. Have they proved it? What have they won lately? The Spanish Cup? Anything else? Nah. I think Utd could do them.


I didn't think United were as in to doing other guys now that Brown's left.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Would United win anything if they were in La Liga though? They've absolutely fucked you the last 2 times you tried to play against them... Real had as much chance of winning the CL last season as United, they just got the misfortune of getting Barca in the semi's instead of the final. Result would have probably been the same regardless. But if the draw worked the other way round and Real got Barca in the final, who knows, they beat them in their other final that season. They have a better squad than United, and I think La Liga has a lot more strong teams than the Premier League, and Real win a staggering number of games. 

The Sir Alex factor is of course relevant, but lest we forget one of the only teams in recent years to stop him winning titles was Chelsea, managed by whom? JOSE 8*D. I think the whole "if they were in this league" stuff is bollocks really, it's impossible to look at it like that really.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> I wouldn't say Real are the second best team in the world without doubt. Have they proved it? What have they won lately? The Spanish Cup? Anything else? Nah. I think Utd could do them.


Who beat them to the league? Barcelona.
Who put them out the Champions league? Barcelona.
Who beat them in the Super Cup? Barcelona.

They just happen to have the misfortune of having to try beat Barcelona for everything, and they managed to pull one off in the Copa Del Rey.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The only team who stopped Real Madrid from winning anything last year was Barcelona.

Who's to say what would have happened had they not been drawn together in CL semi and had met in the final instead


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



KME said:


> I think the whole "if they were in this league" stuff is bollocks really, it's impossible to look at it like that really.


This is completely accurate.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



KME said:


> *Real Madrid probably have the best squad in Yurop.* If they had time to settle and understand the league, they'd finish above United I'm pretty sure.


Barca clearly have the best squad.

I'd like to see Real face the likes of Utd and City this season in the CL. I don't see why they would just roll over the EPL. They haven't proven much the last few seasons. Barca though would dominate every league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think Barcelona have the best team, with a certain number of great players they can bring off the bench, but I think Real have a bigger, better squad, just without enough truly world class players to be better than Barcelona. Look at Madrids attacking area, Kaka, Ronaldo, Ozil, Di Maria, Higuian, Benzema, Sahin, Marcelo etc, that's absolutely insane. Probably more options in the attacking area, and also defensively. Better keeper, and still a quality midfield, though Barca's is definitely better.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think what you mean to say is Madrid have the best bench. The most important part of your squad is the starting 11. The only players i'd take from Madrid for the Barca XI are Ronaldo and Marcelo. Though not sure i'd even want Ronaldo as he wouldn't play as well not being the centre of attention like he was at Man Utd and is at Madrid, but wouldn't be at Barca.

Casillas is better than Valdes, but not by a lot. They're arguably the best two goalkeepers in the world, definitely both top five.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That's basically what a squad is, the starting eleven plus the bench. Barca obviously have the better first XI, and more world class players. It doesn't matter which part of the squad is more important, cos I'm not trying to argue that Real are the better than Barca, just think they've got a better squad, more depth and quality than any in Europe for me. One of the commentators during the match last night said it too if I recall correctly. 

And agreed that there's not too much between them, still prefer Casillas though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valdes
Alves
Puyol
Pique
Abidal
Busquets
Xavi
Iniesta
Pedro
Messi
Villa

Pinto
Maxwell/Adriano
Mascherano
Sanchez
Afellay
Fabregas
Thiago/Keita

That's the Barcelona starting eleven and bench, and the only players they'll be using this season. Plenty of depth there for me. Could do with an extra centre-back though. I expect Fontas or Bartra will fill in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Course they have enough, they just signed 2 more class players and were amazing before anyway, just think Real have that bit more, especially with, as you said, Barca probably lacking a CB. Still think Barca will win the league quite easily though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Need a replacement for Puyol in a couple of years.

SAKHO


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Actually, Valdes has been better than Casillas for the past two to three years. The Spanish captian is very overrated, the amount of mistakes he makes are crazy considering he's thought to be one of the best keeper in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

To be honest, Man United shouldn't be punished because Madrid play in the same league as Barcelona, or because they drew Barcelona in the semi final of the CL.

I'm going to sound like Rafa here, but in these situation, you have to deal with the facts. Fact is, United won their league and got the the final of the Champions League.Now if Madrid had the same path as United, we can assume that they too would have reached the final, but it is not a fact.

Another fact is that Man United have been winning leagues, cups and appearing in finals consistently for so many years now (their run since 2006-07 is magnificent). During that time, Madrid have won a few leagues and have been getting knocked out of the CL at the last 16.

Man United deserve to be called the second best team, until Madrid clearly surpasses them i.e. defeats them in the Champions League, progress further, win their league.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valdes is a good bit better than casillas now I think. I don't know one area that casillas is better in.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> they are the same the only difference is 1 you ve got at least great players to watch messi,ronaldo,xavi,iniesta,ozil etc etc the other is a league that no 1 cares about except the scottish ppl


Nothing gets past you captain obvious.......


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



T-C said:


> Valdes is a good bit better than casillas now I think. I don't know one area that casillas is better in.


Hes only percieved as better because he has so much less to deal with. He has to make, 1-2 saves a match? Whereas Casillas has to deal with a bit more, because Real Madrid don't play to control the ball for very long stretches at a time.

But do I agree that Casillas has been prone to some silly mistakes over the past year, whereas Valdes has kept more composed and tidy.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The Best goalkeeper as technical skills today it is still Buffon, he was not in his top form in the last 2 years cuz he of the long injuries


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Adore Buffon, been my favourite keeper since the late 90s. Hes definately hindered in stamina and strength, but still got the fantastic shot-stopping abillities and very good in the air.

When I think best goalkeeper at the moment, I think Cech, Casillas, Buffon, Valdes, now I'm out of names. Haven't watched the likes of Lloris, Adler, I think Neuer is good but not exceptional. Stekelenburg is alright.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real Madrid have the best squad in the world. Barca have the best XI in terms of an actual team. Madrid arguably have the best XI in terms of individual talent.

Barcelona cruise past everyone else and I'm still undecided as to who is better out of Madrid or United.

Best league in the world is the EPL, as Seb said with the Spurs thing, they eased past Milan, who are the best team in Serie A and they finished 5th in the EPL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Reina > Cech I reckon, and no bias there cos Reina's been top class for a long time now, but a few years back Cech was better, don't think that's the case now. So underrated is Pepe. I quite like Muslera too, but he's not quite there. Neuer is very very good, but does make some strange errors. Have seen irritatingly little of Adler. Glad Cesar wasn't mentioned, still quality but not in the very top bracket.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Reina is the best in the league now. Valdes has little to do, but he doesn't make the stupid mistakes that casillas is prone too, he does his role perfectly. Neuer when he is on, is a wall, but he still needs to learn how to stay concentrated when his team is on top. Adler has gone downhill massively already. Valdes is the best around for my money.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

valdes is the best keeper for barca, and there is no-one close. to say if he is the best in the world then that's debatable, but everything Valdes is world class at, is 100% suited to the way Barca play. Is there a better one-on-one keeper int he world? which is what most commonly ends up happening as Barca are hit on the counter when being attacked. He reads the game very well in distribution and his vision is sublime for a keeper.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Forlan signs two year deal with Inter. Great replacement for Eto. He's 32 but along with Suarez they lit up the Copa America.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wonder how much the transfer fee was. 

He can be great, but he is a big step down from eto'o in terms of performance from last season. Looking forward to see how he does though, Inter so far look weak.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Don't think there was a transfer fee, because Forlan terminated his contract at Atletico.

And saying that EPL is definitely the best league in the world because Spurs beat Milan is just the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Anything can happen in knockout rounds, contrary to the popular belief around here(biased popular belief), AC Milan and Inter Milan if in the EPL and given time to settle would both definitely challenge the top 4. Without a shadow of a doubt. 

If there was a league with all these teams in it, i think it would finish in this sort of order :

Barcelona
Real Madrid (Barca & Real both comfortably ahead)
Man Utd
AC Milan/Chelsea/Man City
Inter Milan
Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



KME said:


> Reina > Cech I reckon, and no bias there cos Reina's been top class for a long time now, but a few years back Cech was better, don't think that's the case now.


Cech lost his touch a bit when he had that freak injury. It just seemed to knock his confidence a tiny bit. Like the goal Meireles scored back in Feb. The Old Cech would have gathered that with ease but he just held back like he was afraid of collading. 

As for the league with Inter & AC in it I would say

Barca
Man U 
Real Madrid 
Citeh (Once the team fully gels) 
Chelsea 
AC 
Inter
Liverpool 

Still say EPL is probably the best league in the World right now with La Liga 2nd and then Serie A third.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Liverpool would deal with Milan and Inter. 

I'm not even a Serie A hater (I like Roma a lot and I love Totti), but I just think the league is not in a good position right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

More like

Barca
Man Utd
Madrid
Man City
Chelsea
Milan
Liverpool
Inter

Would've had Arsenal and Spurs above Milan, but fuck knows atm.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well I guess opinions will be opinions 8*D

And again Seb, you must have missed it I asked earlier, the picture in your sig, did you make it? Or did you find it on the internet or what? Because most of the values are so horribly wrong :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Apparently those valuations were written in the Sun newspaper.

Yes THE SUN :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah it's from The Sun.

What do you mean they're wrong? Barry is obviously worth more than Xavi, and Lescott is obviously on a par with Pique.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh the Sun, I see 8*D
I just lol'd at them thinking how incredibly inaccurate they were.
I know they are just trying to make a point, but at least make it look believable SUN :no:

Joe Hart is obviously worth more than Valdes 8*D
Zabaleta at £20 mil is just hilarious :lmao
And I don't care about age Xavi would cost more than £25 million to lure him away.
Busquets £20 mil and De Jong £27 mil ... 8*D

THE SUN sure got their stuff right!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I want us to play Madrid this season, would be a great test to see who is better. 

I also want to see us play Barca at Old Trafford. I'm sure we'd beat them there.

Should be a lot of goals tonight, two great footballing sides. Barca will probably score 4-5. Mikel Alonso in the Sky studio, bossing the bit out. CHARLTON getting representation.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc is starting


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

1-0


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca are depressing to watch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Definitely rusty.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wondeful recovery from Valdes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas ripping it up.

Him and Messi are connecting up really well, they are going to be sweet to watch this season.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The Chairman of the FA came up to me and asked about my availability regarding coaching a team in Sheffield... I responded by saying "well I can't manage Wednesday..."


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sancheeeeeezzzzzzzz

Thiago has been very impressive.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So the newbies Fabregas and Sanchez have scored, and relative starting newbie Thiago nets one as well. It might be a little early to say this, but I feel like Barcelona is bigger and better this year.

And now Messi scores. 4-0 routing.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if we beat Barcelona at the camp nou I will run naked all over the country


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Forgot the game was on, luckily as soon as I start watching Iniesta with an exquisite pass and a Messi finish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca to Real Madrid

"Anything you can do we can do better" 

4 - 0. Villereal just can't close down quick enough. You can literally see the gaps before a move has even been fully created.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Take of Iniesta. Bring on Xavi.

Fucking Barca.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> if we beat Barcelona at the camp nou I will run naked all over the country


Chances are you'll be keeping your clothes on then.

Looks like we've found out how Barca are going to fit Cesc in then. I know this most likely will not be their formation, and they'll stick to the 4-3-3 in big games but I love how Barca evolve ever year even if it's just the slightest of tweaks despite the fact people have being saying they play the perfect game for about the last 2-3 seasons.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You know it's hard to fuck with you when your 4 - 0 up and your able to basiclly sub one of the best midfielders in the world for another best midfielder in the world. they will probably bring on Villa to.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't rate Barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Guardiola took Iniesta off, what a douchebag.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> if we beat Barcelona at the camp nou I will run naked all over the country


If your team stuggle against Bale, you have no chance of beating Barcelona.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Guardiola took Iniesta off, what a douchebag.


who is your truley fav team?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Imagine how much better this Barca team would be if they had Phil Jones and Chris Smalling!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> who is your truley fav team?


England.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



STALKER said:


> If your team stuggle against Bale, you have no chance of beating Barcelona.


we were unlucky we dominated tottenham + we were without cassano,v.bommel,and legendary inzaghi


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> England.


and club?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> and club?


Yeah it's Barca.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> we were unlucky we dominated tottenham + we were without cassano,v.bommel,and legendary inzaghi


Fair point, but still i can't you beating Barcelona unless they have a major injury problem.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Your favourite club side is Barca and you're English? Bizarre.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



MMN said:


> Imagine how much better this Barca team would be if they had Phil Jones and Chris Smalling!


I'd have rather signed Phil Jones than Fabregas in the window. Puyol is injury prone and we'll need a replacement in a couple of years (I don't have much faith in Bartra or Fontas).


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



STALKER said:


> Fair point, but still i can't you beating Barcelona unless they have a major injury problem.


yeah I know but sometimes miracles happen


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



MMN said:


> Your favourite club side is Barca and you're English? Bizarre.


yeah lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



MMN said:


> Your favourite club side is Barca and you're English? Bizarre.


I live in Essex, there's no local team to support. Family support Leeds so I always side with them, but my Dad bought me a Rivaldo shirt when I was young and I just kinda went with it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> I live in Essex, there's no local team to support. Family support Leeds so I always side with them, but my Dad bought me a Rivaldo shirt when I was young and I just kinda went with it.


I used to love Barca. Went on holiday there when I was 10 and got a Rivaldo shirt. Started to like the team less in recent years just because of the club's holier than thou attitude. Obviously I appreciate how good they are but I don't like them anymore.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think the fixation started with Ronaldo, I was an enormous fan and remember playing as Barca on Adidas Soccer 97, where Ronaldo could run the entire pitch in about 5 seconds. Went on holiday to Majorca a couple of years after and my dad bought me a Rivaldo jersey and I worshipped it.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nitromalta, Van Bommel never played against Spurs because he wasn't allowed to be registered as he already played for Bayern in that season's Champions League campaign.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> I think the fixation started with Ronaldo, I was an enormous fan and remember playing as Barca on Adidas Soccer 97, *where Ronaldo could run the entire pitch in about 5 seconds*. Went on holiday to Majorca a couple of years after and my dad bought me a Rivaldo jersey and I worshipped it.


Serious?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> Nitromalta, Van Bommel never played against Spurs because he wasn't allowed to be registered as he already played for Bayern in that season's Champions League campaign.


yeah I know that's why I said we were WITHOUT v.Bommel


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D17 said:


> Serious?


Oh yeah. I remember Bergkamp being like Usain Bolt on that game as well.

Ronaldo V Football was more fun, every tackle was a red card.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

didn't we dissect seb's favorite club choice earlier this summer?

if he likes barca the best, what's the problem?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Suq Madiq said:


> didn't we dissect seb's favorite club choice earlier this summer?
> 
> if he likes barca the best, what's the problem?


It's funny really considering most posters on here support (top) clubs from different countries.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

geographical loyalty. fuck that.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> It's funny really considering most posters on here support (top) clubs from different countries.


but when u live in england,spain,italy or germany it is weird you like clubs from another nation when there are great clubs in your country..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Let's not forget I'm also a big Barca fan :side:

Although I pretty much live and breath Chelsea. And for Barca I like them because I'm a fan of most of their players, and their football. And also INIESTA.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> but when u live in england,spain,italy or germany it is weird you like clubs from another nation when there are great clubs in your country..


He already said he supports Leeds as well. 

But yeah I don't see any problem with supporting a foreign team. I support Villareal as well as Sunderland and don't see any issue with it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> but when u live in england,spain,italy or germany it is weird you like clubs from another nation when there are great clubs in your country..


None of whom are anywhere near me... the only club anywhere near me is West Ham, after that the next closest ground to me is Wembley and that's a 4-5 hour round trip on the train. I'm sure if I was born in North London i'd support Arsenal, i'm sure if I was born in Chelsea i'd support Chelsea, i'm sure if I was born in Manchester i'd support Manchester Uni...City :gun:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Geography doesn't matter when supporting a team, if you stick to a team through glory or despair and are proud to call yourself a fan then you're a proper supporter. I do have more respect for people who go week in week out but in the case of Seb that would be impossible given the distance he'd have to cover, he doesn't come across as a snob or someone who would be embarassed to be a Barca supporter if they were doing terrible. Hell the Aussie contingent who support Liverpool and the yanks and redeadening who follow Chelsea are without a doubt more patient and 'true' supporters in the context of the word than a lot of the spoiled tits who infest Stamford Bridge most weeks. Shame as Chelsea's old school support were a quality bunch.

People who spout off about local teams more often than not are hypocrites themselves unless they enforce the same rules they preach onto their own support, truth be told so long as you can actually 'support' your team and not be worrying about £30m transfers every day and booing the team off when they're losing you're a proper supporter and a better fan than people who turn up when it suits them to be entertained and then piss and moan when they think 30 mins of TalkSport allows them to have a proper opinion on tactics and general understanding of the game.

Also just supporting your local team doesn't necessarily mean you haven't done so for bad reasons, case in point Stoke City. Couldn't muster 13,000 in the Championship but have been getting the 24,000 plus crowds ever since they got promoted with prices increasing. Wonder where those 10,000 people suddenly came from when they went up a league







.



Nitromalta said:


> and club?


Team supported: Milan, Italy

Location: Malta

Like I said, practice what you preach. Him supporting Barca is no different to you supporting Milan.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Segunda Caida said:


> Geography doesn't matter when supporting a team, if you stick to a team through glory or despair and are proud to call yourself a fan then you're a proper supporter. I do have more respect for people who go week in week out but in the case of Seb that would be impossible given the distance he'd have to cover, he doesn't come across as a snob or someone who would be embarassed to be a Barca supporter if they were doing terrible. Hell the Aussie contingent who support Liverpool and the yanks and redeadening who follow Chelsea are without a doubt more patient and 'true' supporters in the context of the word than a lot of the spoiled tits who infest Stamford Bridge most weeks. Shame as Chelsea's old school support were a quality bunch.
> 
> People who spout off about local teams more often than not are hypocrites themselves unless they enforce the same rules they preach onto their own support, truth be told so long as you can actually 'support' your team and not be worrying about £30m transfers every day and booing the team off when they're losing you're a proper supporter and a better fan than people who turn up when it suits them to be entertained and then piss and moan when they think 30 mins of TalkSport allows them to have a proper opinion on tactics and general understanding of the game.
> 
> ...


It is different 
1st.cuz here half country supports italian clubs and national team and the other half english clubs and national team from the year 1900
2nd.here the local teams are crappy teams


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I have a favourite couple of teams from every country, is that a problem?

Rangers are the only team I support as such, the rest I just really enjoy watching and like to see do well.
In saying that, i do now watch every single Barca game that is on TV.
I also used to watch every Atletico Madrid game (my other favourite Spanish team) but now they've lost Aguero, Forlan, De Gea, it makes me want to cry. Falcao isn't good enough to replace all 3 :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

My local teams are crappy teams. That being said, if you have a problem with who I support, I really couldn't give a shit.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> It is different
> 1st.cuz here half country supports italian clubs and national team and the other half english clubs and national team from the year 1900
> 2nd.here the local teams are crappy teams


No it isn't different at all. There are local clubs on offer for you to support and like Seb for a reason you've chosen not to support them but follow another side out of the country. Only Seb's reasoning is falling in love with Barca from a young age and your reasoning is 'football over here is crap'.

If you're going to find someone supporting a team from outside his country hilarious, then you have to be prepared for people to bring up you being the exact same. That was my point.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ok let's end this I ve got no problem with it


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah, aslong as you support the club through thick and thin then it really doesn't matter. as segunda said, I have more respect for people who physically support the team at the game but if you are truly passionate about the club then you are just as much as a supporter who supports the team from where they are from.

some people who come over here from overseas spend a stupid amount on flights etc. and then spend a shit load in the club shop, which is more than people who live here but only go to a few games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't claim to be a die-hard Barcelona fan, they've just always been my favourite team.

Whereas i've been to lots of England games which is why when asked who I support i'll always just say England.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I couldn't give a flying fuck about geographical location when choosing who you support. I've always been a Villa fan and that won't change. I've never really had much to celebrate, other than playing in the last FA Cup final at the old Wembley (even though we lost, fucking calamity James). 

Seriously, as long as you don't hide away from your club when they're losing, I don't care. The people who constantly complain about glory supporters because they don't support a local team piss me off way more than the people who are dedicated to their team and go to the odd match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ßen said:


> I couldn't give a flying fuck about geographical location when choosing who you support. I've always been a Villa fan and that won't change. I've never really had much to celebrate, other than *playing in the last FA Cup final at the old Wembley* (even though we lost, fucking calamity James).
> 
> Seriously, as long as you don't hide away from your club when they're losing, I don't care. The people who constantly complain about glory supporters because they don't support a local team piss me off way more than the people who are dedicated to their team and go to the odd match.


Bobby Di Matteo, son *smug*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I have no problem with Seb's support of Barca, as if I did I'd be a massive hypocrite 8*D


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah Barca...Demolishing a decent team like they're jobbers. Jose sure has his work cut out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You would never have thought Villereal were the 4th best team in that league last year the way Barca treated them.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

demolishing and embarrassing a decent team, whilst having most of their defenders out. Not that that matters if the opposition doesn't get the ball


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think I started supporting Villa mainly because my older brothers and relatives did. I remember sort of deciding between Aston Villa and Crystal Palace, hard to remember exactly why. I think I liked the names of the teams and their colours. In the end I chose Villa. My uncle actually got to the third stage of a trial at Villa, and he may have even ended up playing for them but he became ill. I don't want to go into details or push some kind of sob story but it is nice to keep his support going so to speak, because he loved Villa and his football.

I'm a big England fan as well in terms of cheering them on. I used to support AC Milan ages ago, but not so much anymore in terms of cheering for them. Barca I was a fan of for a time, I went to Barcelona and did the stadium tour which sort of enhanced my fandom. And on a separate occasion I was lucky enough to go to a Barca vs Real Madrid match at the Nou Camp (My brother paid for that not me!). I still like them, I'm just not as passionate about Barca compared to Villa or England.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You would never have thought Villereal were the 4th best team in that league last year the way Barca treated them.


I was going to point this out in my attempt to trash La Liga even more, but then I remembered yesterday.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

obviously anyone beating barca are breaking kayfabe. everyone jobs to them like the bitches they are.

also, seb, why don't you rate fontas? the kid looks like a star in the making. barca will probably end up buying hummels and trolling everyone with a PIQUE-HUMMELS partnership.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Have to say the bbc sport website coverage of La Liga tends to be not very good. Well some of their live updaters on the Prem are annoying too tbh, but at least they cover it in reasonable depth. I go to a different website for stuff about foreign leagues or International football.

Oh yeah and I used to have a Kluivert Barcelona shirt, which reminds me of this advert:






EPIC


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I never got much of a choice with who I supported, my Dad didn't even try and convince me to support Newcastle, rest of the family were not having THAT. 

Good lord what a horrible image I just had of myself sat in the crowd with Mike Ashley, crying into one of his pints D: 

But yeah, when I first really got into football, I always had this strange passion for Valencia, which just stuck. I liked watching Barcelona too, but there was something about Los Che that's stuck with me for lyf. If I didn't have a family full of Liverpool fans, and I wasn't at the time geographically blessed with being close to the club (I live south now), then I could have easily just supported Valencia I reckon. No problem with people not supporting their local team, as long as they aren't a fair weather fan. Nothing worse than Man Utd FANS from the Portsmouth area on Facebook a few minutes after a win boasting about how good they are, before announcing they didn't bother to watch it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Saw this on Revista, bizarre to say the least. Getafe's lesbian zombie sperm video in an attempt to attract more spectators.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Saw this on Revista, bizarre to say the least. Getafe's lesbian zombie sperm video in an attempt to attract more spectators.


I think it's a membership ad, they don't have many fans so they want their supporters to donate sperm... at least thats Sid Lowe's take on the ad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Its all kicking off in the Evo Stik Premier Division (League 7 of English Football for those keeping score) as FC United are staging a boycott of the upcoming away game at Chorley FC due to the proposed 11.30am kick off on a Saturday morning, calling for segregation inside the ground despite little trouble occurring at all since FC have been formed, limiting FC's allocation to a pitiful 500 as well as charging £12 per ticket for non league football where most of the players are semi professional.

Wonder what's going to come of this. 300+ FC have already confirmed they're boycotting and this is the hardcore lot who go anywhere and everywhere with the team.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

For me, there's just absolutely nothing I can do about the geographical location. If I could live in England and show up to every Chelsea game, you can bet I'd do it immediately. But my hands are kinda tied on that one.

I became a Chelsea fan in the '99-'00 season when they finished 6th. Was just a kid interested in soccer at the time, and wanted to find a way to watch it more. When this team in these cool uniforms and really loud fans and a guy named Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink drew 2-2 with this big, bad Arsenal team (at least my uncle talked about them that way), as a stubborn kid who liked to go against what older people told him, that sold me for good. Been as much of a die-hard fan as I can financially be ever since.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink wasn't at Chelsea in the 99/00 season. You're clearly lying and only become a Chelsea fan after Roman took over.

jk 8*D


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fucking hell, my bad. 2000-2001 season. I'm tired. :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm probably a better Chelsea fan than those that show up at the Bridge. I mean my bed wall has a huge poster of Chelsea (next to two of Taylor Swift ). I buy their hoodies, jerseys, jackets, etc. Big supporter. Only thing out of my control is seeing them live. But I'm sure once I get a real job and I'll fly out to England and watch a game. Until then I can only hope Chelsea come to NY/NJ for a preseason tour soon.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You ain't a proper Chelsea fan! Where's your Mata sig gone?!?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> FC United and Evostik League officials met with Chorley Football Club and Lancashire Police earlier today to discuss matchday arrangements for this coming Saturday’s match at Victory Park.
> 
> The information given at the meeting has been discussed by the FC United board but we have regrettably refused to accept an allocation of tickets for the game. The League and Chorley FC have been informed of our decision.
> 
> ...


Fuck off Chorley. 11.30am kick off is a bloody disgrace as is trying to charge £13 for League 7 Football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Opening match for Juventus's new stadium was tonight, against Notts County. County gave a great account of themselves and drew 1-1, in the second half they were easily the better team.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is Juventus new stadium any good?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



STALKER said:


> Is Juventus new stadium any good?


yes it is best stadium in europe altough it is a bit small 41,000 + it is the 1st stadium in Italy that is owned by a club


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

that's about the same as leeds united (a championship club)

somehow i doubt it's the best stadium in italy, let alone europe.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Judging by pictures, and how people have described it, its an outstanding looking stadium. Seats =/= quality.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's barely bigger than Sheffield Wednesday's stadium and it certainly isn't the most visually appealing stadium in Europe. No idea what the atmosphere is like but I'm guessing it won't be matching other club's either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i wonder how much atmosphere those 40,000 fans can generate. though i imagine it's hard to go to crazy about serie a these days anyway.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ok it isn't the best stadium in Europe I was exxagarating(or how d hell u write it) but it is awesome finally a stadium without fences in Italy(udine stadium is like that too but it is with the track)and owned by a club


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

41,000? What the fuck? Juventus is a massive club and THAT'S its new capacity? If you want to compete these days you need to be able to get as much people in as you can. Ala, Arsenal building a new stadium. You will reap the rewards in time. I hope that stadium can be expanded greatly, although I don't envisage them not making plans for expansion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

not sure how camp nou can be headed as the best stadia in europe


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










Cliftonhill Park > Camp Nou, San Siro & Bernabeu.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Having been to a few stadiums around Europe, I can say that - to me - no other stadium compares to the Nou Camp (for some reason I've always called it that even though it isn't even the name of it).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

most people over here call it the nou camp, that's how the english commentators pronounced it, or at least did when it was first called that. i've been to a few stadiums, wembley is my favourite, but i'm sure it doesn't compare to old trafford or other european stadia.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah, some lad went to barcelona over the summer and said he went to the "camp nou" and people were saying he was saying it wrong and i was just like fpalm

i have never been to any european stadium before. i wish i could go to the san siro, bernabeu, nou camp, allianz etc. if i ever visit those places. i have been to most stadiums here. if the grove had half a decent atmospehere it would be breathtaking.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i went to the very first game at the emirates. it was a pretty crappy game iirc.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I've been to Marseille's which I think is called the Velodrome, the San Siro, Stadio Olimpico, Nou Camp and Ajax's. I've also been to most 'big' stadiums in England, other than the Emirates. Wembley is spectacular and much better looking than Old Trafford. Obviously means more to me to be at Old Trafford than any other stadium though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I've been to Wembley, Wimbledon, Lords and Silverstone. Gotta go to Twickenham some day, it's not that far from me.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ive been to loads of stadiums (old trafford, wembley, millenium stadium etc..), and still the best ever atmosphere ive ever experienced was at layer road, only held around 6000, nearly an all standing stadium, It was when Colchester United had been promoted to the championship for the first time, and were playing local rivals ipswich and the first ever game at layer road to be on sky sports. It was an unbelievable atmosphere, sell out, and Colchester won 1-0, from colchester's captain who hadnt scored in 3 years.

There was a poll in 2006 on which team had the loudest fans in the football league, Colchester came 1st. But since then it has gone downhill all due to moving to a new stadium, where the ground is only half full most games and its a terrible atmosphere.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Juve can't even beat Notts County. :lmao How the mighty have fallen.

For best atmospheres, Celtic Park is among the most intimidating. Definition of playing in the lions den.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Vader13 said:


> Having been to a few stadiums around Europe, I can say that - to me - no other stadium compares to the Nou Camp (for some reason I've always called it that even though it isn't even the name of it).


Gotta agree. Went there a few years back and it was pretty damn good to say the least.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Antonio Cassano is fucking brilliant. So underrated.


----------



## jm punk (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Premier League the Best


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

we deserved the win but anyways Lazio are title contenders + last year we drew the match too


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> we are too strong for the others Scudetto will be ours FORZA MILAN!


yes, milan is the best, not really, but it is my favourite soccer team, and we will win the scudetto, forza milan


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> yes, milan is the best, not really, but it is my favourite soccer team, and we will win the scudetto, forza milan


that's right man in Europe we aren't the best but in Italy we are FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca throwing away a 2-0 lead


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Looks like the post international break curse has returned for Barca.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga is alive again!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Second Sociedad goal was ridiculously lucky, Busquets heading the ball onto his own bar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Oh Lionel...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There isn't a player in world football that wouldn't try and deliberately go over a players standing leg in the last minute for a penalty. I bet i'll see 2-3 dives tonight on Match of the Day that are worst than that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

it's just typical, and should be stamped out. the guys on ssn made some pretty good points today on how people deliberately make contact with another person's leg to go over and try to get a pen, and they probably do it in training, being encouraged by managers and coaches. players who are actually fouled and try to continue their run go down awkwardly and often dont get pens because they aren't doing any theatrics.

messis was particularly bad, and i doubt every player would try something like that, although a lot do. until rules are changed, it will keep happening


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's a disgrace, 3 match ban.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi was just trying to win his team the game but it is awful to see.

On another note people do tend to make out that messi does not do this sort of thing, people forget when he first burst on the scene he was diving all over the place, the game vs chelsea stands out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> There isn't a player in world football that wouldn't try and deliberately go over a players standing leg in the last minute for a penalty. I bet i'll see 2-3 dives tonight on Match of the Day that are worst than that.


Was just posting it as a lot of people still say he doesn't dive at all. Yet they want to castrate Cristiano.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

5 match actually. lolmerson.

who has ever said messi doesn't dive much? i have seen him do it quite a few times every time i watch barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You mean the game where Del Horno stamped on him?



Stringer said:


> 5 match actually. lolmerson.
> 
> who has ever said messi doesn't dive much? i have seen him do it quite a few times every time i watch barca.


Messi gets hacked at more than any other player yet often doesn't go down. He's very agile and stronger than he looks.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Second Sociedad goal was ridiculously lucky, Busquets heading the ball onto his own bar.


heading? think you mean handling the ball onto the bar, typical busquets


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> heading? think you mean handling the ball onto the bar, typical busquets


Typical Busquets? Can you remind me of all the times Busquets has been sent off for handball? He's not Paul Scholes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Typical Busquets? Can you remind me of all the times Busquets has been sent off for handball? He's not Paul Scholes.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That was a great example of a handball.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's not typical of Busquets to handball, but it's typical of him to try and score an own goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> That was a great example of a handball.


its an example of cheating, the thing busquets is most renowned for doing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> its an example of cheating, the thing busquets is most renowned for doing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> its an example of cheating, the thing busquets is most renowned for doing


He's more renowned for winning trophies.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> He's more renowned for winning trophies.


nah dont think so, if you went and asked 10 people on the street the first word that comes to mind when thinking about Busquets it would be something along the lines of cheat or diver


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> nah dont think so, if you went and asked 10 people on the street the first word that comes to mind when thinking about Busquets it would be something along the lines of cheat or diver


Biscuits comes to mind for me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I imagine they'd say the same thing about Nani then, and definitely for Rooney.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> I imagine they'd say the same thing about Nani then, and definitely for Rooney.


Michael Jackson and Shrek


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wonder what they'd say about Gyan Riggs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

King dirty dick.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

_*It's nice to see Real on the lead *_


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> I wonder what they'd say about Gyan Riggs.


12 Premier League titles, a trophy wife and a prize whore.





united_07 said:


> nah dont think so, if you went and asked 10 people on the street the first word that comes to mind when thinking about Busquets it would be something along the lines of cheat or diver


Most people would call him a fucking cunt. And that's just if you ask priests. :side:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What happened with Barca? I left for work when it was 2-0..

Watching the Madrid game that I recorded now. Unfortunately I know the score, but sounded like an entertaining game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> He's more *renowned* for winning trophies.


No he isn't. Bring up his name with any football fan selected at random and you know what they are going associate with him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



steamed hams said:


> No he isn't. Bring up his name with any football fan selected at random and you know what they are going associate with him.


Yeah, most English fans. I'm sure most Spanish fans don't think of a couple of incidents with Madrid and an incident with Motta from 2 years ago. They think of his success. The same logic applies to Maradona, and English fans with, say, Rooney.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fair enough, I was more pointing at that is what he is known for, at least here. Not just the peek against Inter Milan but also his antics against Madrid in the Champs League last year like you mentioned. A lot of players ruined those games as spectacles but he was the worst offender. I don't watch every Barcelona game so maybe he hasn't cheated as much in the lower profile games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ugh brutal day for us. 

Sanchez is out for 4-5 weeks. 

We completely collapsed, keeping both Messi on the bench for most of the game was a bad idea. Also leaving Iniesta out. 

I can't defend Busquets, he's a dirty cunt, but a talented cunt that really helps stabilize the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Biscuits comes to mind for me.


That's probably right. If you did ask 10 random people what came to mind when you said ''Busquets'', they'd probably say '' You mean biscuits?''

I'd say cunt, though.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid's counter-attacking football is firstly, beautiful to watch, but secondly, provides for such open, exciting matches. Madrid/Getafe was so good to watch. 

Could see Getafe making some noise in the league this year, they're aiming for top 6 I hear, wouldn't be surprised if they got that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets is an absolute cunt, in a class of his own really. 

Dortmund losing again, not a good start for them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I honestly don't understand the furor over his 'peek' against Inter. At the end of the day Motta deliberately went to elbow him, and even if he didn't connect that well, it's still a red card offense.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets is a class player, but i understand why people dislike him.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busi is just a talented real life troll. A great defender for Barca, and a dickhead. 

In other news, Valencia beat the other Madrid team. Falcao played the full 90 minutes, and he didn't get one shot in. Poor lad. We had them tied from all sides.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nas said:


> Busi is just a talented real life troll. A great defender for Barca, and a dickhead.
> 
> In other news, Valencia beat the other Madrid team. Falcao played the full 90 minutes, and he didn't get one shot in. Poor lad. We had them tied from all sides.


SOLDADO!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just saw the highlights of Lille's game yesterday and saw two things to comment on.

1. Hazard is a serious talent. His goal reminded me of Nasri's CL goal against Porto.

2. Joe Cole's run and assist was pretty nice.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How was Cesc yesterday? I heard he scored, again.

Dortmund losing again is good news for us going into our game in Germany really.

I heard Hazard more or less single-handedly beat St. Etienne. Get dat contract out Arsene.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hazard is better than joining a mid table club at this stage...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Podolski was on FIRE. Some interesting fixtures tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lille vs Sochaux
Roma vs Inter
Napoli vs Milan
Lyon vs Marseille
Schalke vs Bayern

solid weekend for non-EPL matches.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Suq Madiq said:


> Lille vs Sochaux
> Roma vs Inter
> Napoli vs Milan
> Lyon vs Marseille
> ...


DAMN. Napoli/Milan.

Osasuna are absolute shite. Worst thing is they finished 9th last season. Admittedly they may have been a much better side as I hadn't seen them at all but could you imagine them in the EPL?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca possession - 85%.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Napoli/Milan on tomorrow I assume?. Defo gonna check that one out.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Not sure how Lille/Sochaux sounds good. But I know fuck all about Sochaux. Most interesting is probably Schalke vs Bayern. Neuer's return. Will probably get a lot of hatred.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valencia win again. 3 clean sheets in a row. And this is from a team with a manager who once claimed he'd rather win 4-5 than 1-0. 

Also, Barca are 5-0 up at half time. We're playing them next on Wednesday. No worries...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Stunning first half, the assists from messi and cesc to each other on the second and fifth goals were gorgeous.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Desecrated said:


> Not sure how Lille/Sochaux sounds good. But I know fuck all about Sochaux. Most interesting is probably Schalke vs Bayern. Neuer's return. Will probably get a lot of hatred.


more from my perspective, it's interesting. 

however, those are two of the more attacking sides in Ligue 1. 

Plus, Hazard vs Martin in the playmaker duel.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hazard v Martin in who is going to reject joining Arsenal in January first.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BARCA~!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

8-0. WORK BEING DONE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca won 8 - 0?

Damn.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

8-0? Damn indeed

roughly 85% of possession? Damn

So were Barca exceptional or Osasuna exceptionally poor? I have a feeling it was somewhere in between


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I take it Barcelona won. :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

_*Let's go Madrid 



8*D*_


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Old firm day today, first of the season, really looking forward to it, come on Rangers!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca were ridiculous last night. That Messi offside at the end, where he chested it off the bar was made to look so simple. I'd like to try it and see how long it'd take me to hit the target. :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

1-2 Celtic at half time, hail hail


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Rangers 4 Celtic 2..  We are the people!!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fucking hell that was an embarrassing Old Firm match, thank fuck I didn't head down the Gallowgate.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So glad we won. Not felt as with we've needed to win an Old Firm game as much in a while.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Once the second half began Rangers were the only team who were ever gonna win that game.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What was that? Hail Hail? Way hayyy! 4-2 come on Rangers!  Follow Follow!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






FORZA BARCA

I bet Cruyff was fapping over the fifth goal.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Chaplow. 4-1


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> FORZA BARCA
> 
> I bet Cruyff was fapping over the fifth goal.


Forza is italian in spain they say Visca Barca


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Only just noticed that it's Napoli/Milan tonight. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chicharito™ said:


> Only just noticed that it's Napoli/Milan tonight. Really looking forward to that.


yeah but sadly we have ibra,robinho,boateng,gattuso and zambrotta out all 1st team players


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Still can't get my head around Kevin-Prince Boateng being a Milan first-teamer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA NAPOLI!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Levante 1-0 Madrid!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol Madrid


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

My god we're shit, just got back from Southampton, can't wait to get hammered by Man City on Wednesday :no:

Marlon King was class though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Di Maria is the biggest fucking......cumstain in world football. I think I'm putting him ahead of Busquets at this stage.

It was obvious what he was doing when trying to go head-to-head with the Levante player. He kept leaning and leaning his head in until there was the _slightest_ bit of contact. And then, of course, he jumped to the ground. Fair play to the ref though, he booked him straight away. I hate him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fucking great player though.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

of course we lose we had our attackk trio out boa-binho-ibra out + gattuso and taiwo vs a title contender


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

cavani was a fucking boss. fancy them for serie a.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho making excuses...Seems reasonable when your best player's annual wages are higher than the entire opposing team's budget.

:hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Forza is italian in spain they say Visca Barca


FORZA BARCA

FORZA CAVANI


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Forza is italian in spain they say Visca Barca


Forza may be Italian but you can say:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc and/or Messi involved in 23 of Barca's 24 goals this season.

I think they said Messi has 9 goals and 6 assists already.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I could be wrong but i think Cesc has scored 6 and 4 assists.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's scored 4, assisted 4. Still pretty decent for only 310 minutes of football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That is pretty damn good for only what 5/6 games of football? Feel sorry for the rest of La Liga if this continues.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

My morning read today. (yes goal.com) 

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/2...rades-master-of-none-real-madrids-30m-signing

Did they sign this guy for any other reason than him being Portugese? 

Evidently enough, it's a typical Madrid signing. Bet he will leave and probably shine elsewhere eventually.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

he's a quality player, but had a good world cup and his price got inflated ridiculously. not worth the price though at all. chelsea were sniffing around too i think. madrid didn't need him at all. they played him in central midfield? insertcornetteface.jpghere. 

and lol at cesc scoring 4 assisting 4 epic return already.

and on the issue of cesc...

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
Got the apology and retraction from that magazine that made up an interview about me. Can't believe some journalists. I will also get....

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
....damages that I will give to charity. Hope it teaches them a lesson. I would NEVER say a bad word about Arsenal Football Club.

lol at sport magazine. bunch of pathetic journos as usual here.

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/20092011/58/premier-league-cesc-wins-damages-interview.html







LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

As Stringer said, he proved in the World Cup that he is a quality left back. But I don't see why Mourinho/Madrid bought him when Marcelo improved so much last season and is still very young.

And Cesc was just displaying more Arsenal thuggery in that video. He is clearly jealous of TP's SWAG.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You really are in love with Cesc :side:

Also, I thought that Coentrao was a left-back? I've watched Madrid a couple of times and he's been playing alongside Alonso in midfield.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He can also play further up on the left side, but yes, he's a LB.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi with 9 goals and 7 assists in 7 games, no biggie. That includes all 5 of the goals against Madrid btw.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think this season will show how great Cesc actually is...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah, he can play at LW but he is a LB. bemused as to why coentrao was playing alongside alonso.

TP: "PRICK" :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It all depends if Guardiola continues with the 3-4-3 he's been using once Iniesta is fit again.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

cesc could play in any number of positions. from deep like he did for us up until 09/10, completely centrally or behind the striker. not sure if he has enough pace, or change of pace to play on flanks though.

i think his performances thus far re-affirm my belief in the summer that you could rest xavi or iniesta, bring cesc in and not realise too much of a drop in quality. he provides a lot of fresh things and ideas too. so well rounded as a midfielder.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pulis would kick the shit out of him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pulis would kick the shit out of him.


James Beattie can confirm this.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That's one of the reasons why Cesc ran off to La Liga. He fucked with Tony Pulis one too many times.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> yeah, he can play at LW but he is a LB. bemused as to why coentrao was playing alongside alonso.


The Real Madrid strategy is


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










PULIS SWAG.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pulis had no answer for this man though










Saved my CP from Pulis' ugly mug thankfully, whereas Titus is sitting proudly in tomkim4s 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter lost 3-1 against Novara.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, Inter are kinda like shit these days.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hope sneijder's having fun.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The best possible outcome was him staying there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Truly amazing what has come of Inter in the timeframe of 2 years. 

Gasperini's Inter going straight to hell and Sneijder secured himself a front row seat.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Milan Jovanovic set for a five year ban from the game and possible criminal charges... for a goal celebration :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> LIVERPOOL flop Milan Jovanovic faces a FIVE-YEAR ban for aiming an imaginary machine gun at rival fans.
> 
> The Serb striker made the gesture after scoring for Anderlecht at Bruges.
> 
> Belgian government officials say they could prosecute Jovanovic under laws against incitement to hatred and anger — banning him from all grounds until 2016.


:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What an absolute load of shit that is if it happens.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao that is brilliant.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They shouldn't bother punishing him; anyone who saw him at Liverpool will know that he has a dreadful shot on him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Inter lost 3-1 against Novara.


Any irregular betting patterns?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yesterday it was awesome seeing Inter getting destroyed by Novara ahahahaha


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

No FORZA INTER?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA FORLAN


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA FORZA!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA MOTORSPORT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

1. Take job at Inter Milan.
2. Sell best player to obscure Russian club for half his value.
3. Lose to an emergency replacement side at home in the Champions League.
4. Lose 3-1 to Novara.
5. Get sacked after 3 league games.
6. ???
7. PROFIT FORZA GASPERINI


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Benitez is looking pretty good now :lmao



> Gian Piero Gasperini has been sacked by Inter Milan just three games into the new Serie A season.
> 
> The Nerazzurri have taken drastic action after failing to pick up a win this term.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11860_7192225,00.html


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wow, solid effort to get sacked only three games in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

isnt moratti a cerebral overreacter?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao. FORZA MORATTI.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

This FORZA meme is a lot less annoying that I imagined it would be.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

OptaJose Opta Sports
by OptaJoe
4 - @Cesc4official has already assisted more goals in LigaBBVA this season than Iniesta (3) in the whole of 2010/11. Provider.

lol.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd say 90% of Barcelona's goals in the last 3 years have been largely down to Xavi and Iniesta's play, if not more.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They are. He just hasn't managed to find the final pass. The rest of his play is fantastic, though.

Gasperini was a terrible choice from the beginning. He was awful for Genoa, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Iniesta had 6 assists in the Champions League last season btw (only Ozil had more).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> OptaJose Opta Sports
> by OptaJoe
> 4 - @Cesc4official has already assisted more goals in LigaBBVA this season than Iniesta (3) in the whole of 2010/11. Provider.
> 
> lol.


Final pass doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Iniesta had 6 assists in the Champions League last season btw (only *Ozil *had more).


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Final pass doesn't tell the whole story.


Not saying it is, but is important nonetheless, without the final pass the goal wouldn't be scored.

just thought it was a funny statistic after he has only played a few games so far. if he played like 40 games he could easily get 25-30+ assists.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> This FORZA meme is a lot less annoying that I imagined it would be.


before I came on these forums no 1 used to use it Im glad that many are copying me


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

didnt realise serie a was on 

udinese up 1-0 at half time against ac milan

also athletico madrid up 4-0, real madrid 0-0 with few mins left


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

holy shit. madrid are a car crash this season in spanish league terms. thought they might put up a good fight this year. evidently not. mourinho probably on way out if this carries on.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

two wins, two draws, one loss, hardly a car crash

A real car crash is Arsenal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valencia up 2-1 against Barca


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

we dominated udinese with 6 injured players and had a penalty not given better luck in the weekend until now we played lazio and udinese(both 4th last season) and napoli(3rd) only tough games


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

"in spanish league terms"

and comparing us with them is laughable considering their squad, and the fact that they have hardly anybody injured and they can't even score against racing. in fact, we have 3 wins, 2 draws and 3 losses. not miles away really is it?


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valencia-Barca=good game. Valencia bringing it


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Desecrated said:


> two wins, two draws, one loss, hardly a car crash
> 
> A real car crash is Arsenal.


Nah, Real are a car crash. Arsenal are:










:side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

inter are:


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal are in much better shape than Real considering the money spent by each. It's just fun to hate on Arsenal because of Wenger and how deluded some of the fans are (but that's true for all clubs).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what happened for the valencia red card? seems the camera didn't catch it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I have no idea. Nobody seems to.

Direct red too


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

cesc scores again. 4 in a row. first ever barcelona player to score in each of their first 4 games apparently. goal + assist machine. already paying back tiny transfer fee in today's market. comfortably 3rd best midfielder in world. best in the world in 3 years for position, if that imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ever Banega was immense tonight. He dominated the game for 60 minutes. Losing Albelda at half time was a blow, but a draw was probably the fair result.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal must be gutted with how much money they got for Cesc after seeing how he has started his barca career


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

If Ronaldo is worth 80, Torres being 'worth' 50m, Fabregas is easily in the middle of that. Pretty sure his time at Arsenal has proven that he may just be the best playmaker in the world.

Would say the pictures do justice to the teams form. A defeat to Levante is terrible for Madrid, and a draw vs Santander isn't very promising. But I still expect them to bring it to Barcelona this year. If not, then Mourinho will probably have a lot to answer.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great game, but alas we couldnt keep such a high level of concentration against Barca for so long. As soon as Soldado missed that open net, I knew we were going to be made to pay for it.

Banega was MOTM for me. The best no 10 on the pitch tonight, and I should probably change my sig after Soldado missed those sitters.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Judging by the past few Atletico games, getting the vibe that their fans will be going 'Forlan? Aguero? Who?' on Falcao's current form. If he keeps it up, can see them getting back into the champions league.

Unlucky for Valencia. Didn't see the game however. If they keep it up, third is definately in the bag again.

Itallian leagues just seem a clusterfuck of terrible results for big sides. Loss for Napoli, draw by Milan, Roma and Inter being shit. Hopefully, Juventus can exploit that and take themselves to a Serie A title, first since 03.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good game between Barcelona/Valencia tonight. Barcelona really need pique back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Seems as though Ranieri will get the Inter job. Happy for him. One of the few gentlemen in football.

Will be sacked within 2 years without a doubt, though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

tbf to soldado, he anticipated the ball well but it deflected off a defender or the keeper i think, which changed direction of the ball. not sure if he missed more sitters though. from the little i did see banega was brilliant, yes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ranieri confirmed as inter boss. only lost 46 of 199 matches with chelsea. not bad 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc hasn't been playing in midfield really, he's been pushed up alongside/just behind Messi. A good comparison would be Aguero or Rooney. Which is strange really, I'd rather Pep just went back to last seasons formation, playing Cesc in place of the injured Iniesta. There were murmurings on Revista that Pep wasn't entirely happy.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good result for Valencia and it doesn't really hurt Barcelona in the league with Madrid losing against Valencia's city rivals.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Cesc hasn't been playing in midfield really, he's been pushed up alongside/just behind Messi. A good comparison would be Aguero or Rooney. Which is strange really, *I'd rather Pep just went back to last seasons formation, playing Cesc in place of the injured Iniesta.* There were murmurings on Revista that Pep wasn't entirely happy.


massively agree. it wasn't like cesc was a huge 60 million pound signing so you don't need to play him because of his price tag, no need to shoe-horn him in at expense of the team, even if his own individual performances have been class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Looks like Xavi agrees with me http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...vi-it-is-harder-for-us-to-defend-with-a-3-4-3

Put Thiago on the bench, add in another defender (Pique should be back for the weekend), problem solved. Sanchez and Iniesta are both injured, so there's no question Pedro and Cesc should be playing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I predicted Falcao would flop at Atleti. Feel a bit silly at the moment. There's still time for it to go all wrong though 8*D


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Having an interesting debate with my friend about Jose Mourinho.

He read an article about Mourinho possibly being the next United manager and laughed at me (him being a Barcelona fan and me....obvious considering the name), and I said Mourinho is HARDLY a bad choice to replace SAF. So he claimed Mourinho's dirty tactics would end United, and that Mourinho is a bad coach for not winning more then 1 trophy while at Madrid so far.

At that point I couldn't believe what I was actually hearing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I despise Mourinho more than I do any other person involved in football, so my views on the matter may be slightly skewed. However if I were a United fan, and Mourinho was Fergie's successor, I'd be gutted. He's a very capable manager, but a horrible person. I also think he's overrated as a manager among some, however you can't really argue with his record.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Rayo Vallecano (one of my favourite Spanish sides), are beating Madrid 1-0. Mourinho for the sack 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I would hate Mourinho to be the next United manager. He would probably win trophies but he has no class whatsoever.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FUCCCCK Sergio as CB again?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Surely it'll be Masch at CB? Fuck goal.com, they said Pique was ready to play.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lulz I completely missed Masch while reading over the line up, yeah, thank god.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Why can't we just drop Thiago to the bench, use the 4-1-2-3, and have Pique and Puyol play 45 minutes each. I'm not a fan of this 3-4-3, especially when Mascherano is the sole centre-back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is Maxwell injured as well?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca tearing it up. Messi's goal is great.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

thank god that ac milan won the match against cesena, now we just need to win the match against viktoria


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Dammit, I fell asleep at 2-0 and missed a Messi hat-trick. Will have to wait for Revista.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://footyroom.com/barcelona-5-0-atletico-madrid-2011-09/


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What an amazing hat-trick. The third goal was typical Messi, no other play pulls those sorts of goals off regularly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

watching madrid/rayo and also got atletico/barca recorded. love you foxtel


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid/Rayo was one of the best matches this season, except for Di Maria being a bitch.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LOL @ Seb complaining about Barca playing a 3-4-3 and saying he doesnt like Mascherano being the sole CB, then they go and rape Ateltico 5-0. Pep knows what he's doing son 8*D.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

2-2 draws against Valencia, AC Milan and Sociedad in the past couple of weeks more than justify my worry about not being strong enough defensively. Especially when Milan and Sociedad were completely dominated for the majority of the game. I never said we wouldn't win - Barcelona will always score goals, but they've looked more like conceding under the 3-4-3.

Also, MESSI has 12 goals (no penalties afaik) and 10 assists from 9 games so far this season. Those 9 games include Real Madrid twice, Valencia, and Atletico, the three best teams after Barcelona in Spain, as well as AC Milan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bayern looking totally badass heading into the Man City clash.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Really eager to watch Man City in Munich. I hope Tevez starts.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great results juve draw,napoli draw,lazio draw  next sunday we beat Juve(if some of our 11 injured players will be fit)and we will have the same points


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/sep/26/betis-la-liga?CMP=twt_gu

great article.


munich v city should be full of LOL, lolarov.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca are taking the complete piss this year. Jose will be gone if he doesn't win La Liga this year, which is a shame because I don't think any manager could do any better against this Barca. He's just never really seemed settled or a good fit for the Madrid set-up.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/sep/26/betis-la-liga?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> great article.


Good article. I wonder how long Betis and Levante can keep this up, I hope they at least make the Europa League.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Getafe beat Betis tonight, so not too much longer...


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Great results juve draw,napoli draw,lazio draw  next sunday we beat Juve(if some of our 11 injured players will be fit)and we will have the same points


yup, the result were awesome, hopefully we have luck in recovering the 11 injured players. we will get ibra for juve clash and we would be able to defeat juve, i just hope milan would be able to defeat viktoria in the champions league,
Edit: i just got to know that ibra is fit for viktoria clash, so now i think we would defeat viktoria


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

montolivo receiving death threats for not signing new contract at fiorentina.

sing him up arsene.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Genuinely hilarious that Seb thinks he knows better than everyone, including Pep :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



MMN said:


> Genuinely hilarious that Seb thinks he knows better than everyone, including Pep :lmao


Do you ever post anything with substance?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what did seb say?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wasnt that about busquets being a garbage cb (which he is)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

busquets is a good holding midfielder though


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> what did seb say?


that i wanted barca to drop thiago to the bench and play another centre back (4-3-3) against atletico as i'm not as confident with mascherano starting by himself in central defence. i don't see how that's hilarious as Barca had just conceded 6 goals against sociedad, valencia and milan.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> montolivo receiving death threats for not signing new contract at fiorentina.
> 
> sing him up arsene.


no, milan should sign him, milan were interested in him this summer


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Do you ever post anything with substance?


it is true you think you know more than anything. hope real madrid win the spanish league and any team win the champions league except barca casue i sick and tired seeing them winning


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd want Real to win the League this season. Not because I like Real but them winning it would be seen as an "upset" due to the fact that Barca are just phenomenal at the moment. Consequently, I'm all for upsets; in the same way, I hope Napoli or Lazio win the Scudetto. :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> it is true you think you know more than anything. hope real madrid win the spanish league and any team win the champions league except barca casue i sick and tired seeing them winning


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hey seb you know more than anything.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol @ the reffing in the inter/napoli game.

Atrocious.

Edit: Inter are a DISASTER.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ref robbed Inter but everytime they lose I enjoy it buhahaha


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Holy hell.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i might need a cigerette after that goal. one of the best ive ever seen in my life. someone pay the 60 million pounds he's worth and sign him


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hes nowhere near 60, or 20m. Perfect type of club for him is Spurs, Newcastle, Sunderland etc in the English league. Can see Malaga go after him if he has a good year.

However, the goal is great. Two great touches. 

Itallian league is just messy, but a good, unpredictable type of messy. Inter getting demolished is amusing. Still rooting for Juventus to win the title, but Napoli, Milan and Roma will be amongst the top. 

Speaking of unpredictable, the Spanish 3rd and 4th CL spots will be a great fight. Malaga are looking neat, have a very good team judging by non-Barca/Real Spanish standards. Valencia are Valencia, Atletico will always be underdogs and Sevilla are dark horses. Too soon to really judge Levante and Betis' good starts though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Reminds me of a goal that Mendieta scored for Valencia, he made the Wolfsburg defence look like jobbers.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



STALKER said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao stupid response, 
Edit: inter are a disaster, they lost 3-0. many people say it is the ref but still they lost 3-0 at san siro. But still is nice seeing them lose but hope they do well in the cl. milan has to defeat juventus tommorow.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I agree, Seb knows more than anything. Silly Barca fan.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> :lmao stupid response,
> Edit: inter are a disaster, they lost 3-0. many people say it is the ref but still they lost 3-0 at san siro. But still is nice seeing them lose but hope they do well in the cl. milan has to defeat juventus tommorow.


By silly response i hope your talking about your response to Seb.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Seb KNOWS MORE THAN ANYTHING.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ABSOLUTE CRAB

Fabregas gets injured for 3 weeks, useless twat.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



STALKER said:


> By silly response i hope your talking about your response to Seb.


nope, to your stupid response.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Holy hell.


Sexy as fuck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

check my one out, ......s


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> check my one out, ......s


Mine is bigger and better, Kenny 8*D


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn, I decided to watch MOTD instead of Malaga, and missed that Baptista goal.

Pedro Leon scored a wonderful volley in that match too.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

McClaren gone. N Forest 21st in the Championship. I'm pretty sure it's a good thing Villa didn't appoint him.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



steamed hams said:


> McClaren gone. N Forest 21st in the Championship. I'm pretty sure it's a good thing Villa didn't appoint him.


That shows how bad Steve McClaren is, i'd rather still have Alex "Defensive" McLeish in charge.

Great game, Chris Wood is on fine form, hopefully we can keep him as long as possible, although West Brom are going to want him back, as they're struggling at the current moment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Mine is bigger and better, Kenny 8*D


my goal put malaga top of the league :sidefor then)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

PSG looking good. Javier Pastore proving value for cash. 5 goals, 2 assists and 4 games played. Can't picture him leaving PSG for a very, very long time if they go on to have good success, so he should be good value for the 38million after maybe, a decade? Surprisingly, Marseile down in 13th.

The rebuilt Juventus midfield is looking excellent. Great to pick up 3 points against Milan. Didn't see the game. Strange to see the Milan sides on the opposite side of the table. Reminds me of when I was in the 06/07 back in CM 01/02, and seeing both of the sides struggle heavily.

While it only being 6 games in, Levante looking good. Obviously they'll crash when they face the higher tier of teams. 

Bayern seem to have a type of form, where they have an excellent season, then dip the following season. This will obviously be their year though. Fantastic start, Manuel Neuer now 1'018 minutes without conceding a goal in all competitions.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

courtois looks a brilliant prospect for chelsea. has made 3-4 very good saves in the atletico/sevilla match/


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> Newcastle Jets have sacked coach Branko Culina just three days out from the start of the A-League season.
> 
> And in a further stunning move, the club have applied to Football Federation Australia (FFA) to have the contract of marquee signing Jason Culina set aside.
> 
> ...


Looks like the Jets owner wanted to get rid of Jason due to injury and Branko wouldn't do it.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...tract-terminated/story-e6frf4gl-1226158122656


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

KEWELL VS EMERTON 

this weekend. thats all fox is hyping :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i'll be watching it as well as glory vs united.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> KEWELL VS EMERTON
> 
> this weekend. thats all fox is hyping :side:


..and I'll be there to see Sydney fail. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA JUVENTUS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


>


Incredible goal, but I just watched Revista, and it wasn't even the goal of the week.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Accrington vs Tranmere has been called off after one of the Accrington players suspectedly broke his neck, awful news.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Loved seeing this last night against Melbourne Victory










































In other news 10 people in Adelaide got arrested for this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Adelaide scoring because of a shit pass in defence from Victory, leading to a 1-0 result. Ladies and gentlemen, I give to you the A-League in a nutshell.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Incredible goal, but I just watched Revista, and it wasn't even the goal of the week.


bit delayed, just saw this now, incredible goal.

U MAD BULK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Adelaide scoring because of a shit pass in defence from Victory, leading to a 1-0 result. Ladies and gentlemen, I give to you the A-League in a nutshell.


fabio michael carrick alves


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He gave away a penalty last week by pulling down Bridges, even though Leijer was going to be the first one to the ball anyway.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Adelaide scoring because of a shit pass in defence from Victory, leading to a 1-0 result. Ladies and gentlemen, I give to you the A-League in a nutshell.


May not be great quality but still good to go.

Not a whole lot of scoring chances, few decent attempts by Adelaide, Victory with their only decent chance at the end.

Great atmosphere at the game though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

levchenko looks like an angry man

kewell got an absolute bath from spase or mckain (cant remember who)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






SEB must have marked.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Too fuckin' right I marked.

FORZA LEEDS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

is kisborno playing for leeds again


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BAYERN

that's all.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> is kisborno playing for leeds again


He's fit, but he's on the bench atm. Most don't expect much from him this season. 

Yes McCormack is a champ.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

HT in la liga

Getafe	0 - 0	Villarreal
Mallorca	0 - 1	Valencia (Rami 39')
Real Madrid	0 - 0	Real Betis



EDIT: 72'	Catania	2 - 1	Inter Milan :lmao


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Three weeks three hat-tricks for Higuain, two for Real Madrid and one for Argentina.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Higuan sounds like he's on tremendous form. Would hate to be a goalkeeper against him right now 

Inter :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi and Iniesta linking up for the most incredible goal.

Yah, 3 hat-tricks in 4 games I think for Higuain, he's in terrific form.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Half time,

Messi's goal, brilliant.
Xavi's goal, ok.

Out of interest Seb, outside Messi, Xavi and Iniesta who are generally thought of as the three best players at Barca (and rightfully so daaaayum) ... who do you think is the 4th best?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Man I've always loved Higuain, but now he just blows my socks off with his magnificence. 

What a BEAST.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D17 said:


> Half time,
> 
> Messi's goal, brilliant.
> Xavi's goal, ok.
> ...


Villa.

Though Alves, Pique and Busquets are all the best in the world in their positions.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Higuain when fit is fucking class million times better than benzema, always liked him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think that's about the fifth time this season Messi has been fouled in the box and no penalty has been given.

edit Oh my that was another incredible Messi/Iniesta goal. For anyone who didn't see it, Messi plays the ball through a crowd of 3-4 players, Iniesta picks it up, ghosts straight through 2 players instantly and hits the post, Messi smashes it in on the rebound.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> I think that's about the fifth time this season Messi has been fouled in the box and no penalty has been given.


ref's probably just trying to give the other teams hope.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Villa.
> 
> Though *Alves*, Pique and *Busquets* are all the best in the world in their positions.


BLAH~


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Case can also be made that Vidic is better than Pique, or atleast on par.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Random news. Mido's been sent inside for a week, for beating up three students asking him to pose for a photograph.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao

That seems like a reasonably response to being asked to pose for a photo.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Villa.
> 
> Though *Alves*, Pique and *Busquets *are all the best in the world in their positions.


blah blah blah. ramos and philip lahm are better than alves. xabi alonso is better than busquets. 
yeah palermo got thrashed by milan, which is great after a disappointing start. and inter is losing, inter has the most goals conceded in serie a right now, that is shit


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yesterday perfect day we won and Inter and Napoli lost  FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

inter are really fucked


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> inter are really fucked


yeah today they can find themselves 20th


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> blah blah blah. ramos and philip lahm are better than alves. xabi alonso is better than busquets.


lol nope.

Ramos isn't even close to Alves. The other two are fair shouts though.



Renegade™;10457377 said:


> Case can also be made that Vidic is better than Pique, or atleast on par.


I thought similarly until Vidic put in an absolute stinker in the CL final.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> lol nope.
> 
> Ramos isn't even close to Alves. The other two are fair shouts though.
> 
> ...


Vidic was absolutely excellent in the final, if it wasn't for him it would have been 10-1.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He had a shocker, bailed out by Ferdinand on numerous occassions, out of position on the first goal, arguably blameable for Messi's goal too as both CB's stoof off him allowing him time to shoot, at one point he pushed up to half way to challenge Messi and was promptly nut-megged and on his ass, giving Barcelona an opportunity to score.

Ferdinand had the better game. In fact, so did Fabio.

I'm not saying he's not great btw, i'd say he's the best CB in the world alongside (or now slightly behind) Pique.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets is criminally underrated. He's by far the best player in his position in the world, his quality might get a bit overlooked due to how much of a prick he is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pedro and Busquets are both underrated due to the calibre of player surrounding them.

Busquets really just hunts players down off the ball like no-one else, and obviously being Spanish he's a fantastic passer as well. Most of the best rough DM's are pricks anyway - Gattuso, De Rossi, Mascherano, Flamini, Roy Keane to name a few.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

de jong
barry

:side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh yeah I forgot De Jong, how did I forget that karate kick in the World Cup final :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Higuain when fit is fucking class million times better than benzema, always liked him.


Pretty much this. 

Would take Higuain over Benzema any day of the week. 

Also lol at Ramos being good as Alves. And Perdro, is probably one of the most underrated players in the world, the guy is a machine and always shows up to big games.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd say that Ramos is better than Alves too, but I had Lahm in mind when I denied Alves being the best.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol Ramos, i'd take Alves, Maicon, Lahm and Sagna over Ramos.

Pedro really turns it on in the big games.

Oh and Higuain is a million miles better than Benzema, season before last he was hammering in the goals for Madrid. Apart from about a 10 game spell towards the end of last season, Benzema has been a flop at Madrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

how about MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pretty sure MARTIN 'THE MAN' KELLY is the best RB in the world.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ramos probably would just about scratch top 5 right backs.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

6 games in serie a today. with 5 minutes left 5 of the 6 are still 0-0


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> 6 games in serie a today. with 5 minutes left 5 of the 6 are still 0-0


:lmao those 5 ended like that

FORZA ITALIA!!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Couple of red cards to look forward to but the Atalanta and Udinese game both sides only had 1 shot on target each.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Serie A fans should wake themselves up with some Messi and Iniesta greatness:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That 1st goal is beautiful.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I prefer the third.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

For Barca, Pique 4th best, EDIT: Villa 5th best, forgot about him :no: Cesc 6th IMO. Busquets, Valdes, Alves, Pedro behind. All class, they change every time I watch them. I'm loving Busquets more and more although I would still have Pedro as the most underrated there. 

Best RBs in world? Alves, Lahm and Sagna. Without a doubt. They really all are GREAT right backs. Such a great position right now. I'm sure Sagna will go down as one of the best in Arsenal's history. Our most consistent player since he joined BAR NONE. Ramos doesn't come close to any. I always laugh when I see him being touted as going to Chelsea for 30-40 million when Sagna is superior and you could get him for half that. 

I'd still put Vidic right up there with the best, regardless of a few poor games.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well after 5 0-0's 2day i was actually pretty unsure on whether to watch Lazio vs Roma. glad i did what a game.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i missed roma v lazio? FUCK THIS.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> i missed roma v lazio? FUCK THIS.


had it all. Early goal, fiesty but not over the top tackles, red card, Pen, late goal. Perfect football match for the neutral.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So, Roma v lazio ended in a draw?

boring Scudetto.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lahm, Alves and Sagna are good shouts for the top RB's. Then Ramos and Maicon to follow. Would never put Ramos in the bracket of the first 3 tho.

It's funny that in between two fantastic RB's in Lauren and Sagna, Arsenal had EBOUE :lmao.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So that Klose, huh?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> So, Roma v lazio ended in a draw?
> 
> boring Scudetto.


Nah, that bitch Klose got a stoppage time winner.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> So that Klose, huh?




If TOTTI was playing, Roma would have owned Lazio as usual.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> lol nope.
> 
> Ramos isn't even close to Alves. The other two are fair shouts though.
> 
> ...


lol, nope ramos is better


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> had it all. Early goal, fiesty but not over the top tackles, red card, Pen, late goal. Perfect football match for the neutral.


yeah I agree


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> lol, nope ramos is better


terrific counter argument, with sound reasoning and logic as to why.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Only thing ramos is probably better at is fouling.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> terrific counter argument, with sound reasoning and logic as to why.


compare them when they are playing on the pitch. alves is a fucking diver by the way, you dont really need to be sacarstic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah and red card ramos is the most honest player in europe right?

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/105/main/2008/11/09/955484/ramos-owns-red-card-record

and that was 3 years ago :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Didn't Ramos deliberately get sent off once? Like after the game had ended? I think it was him and someone else from Madrid last season.

Edit: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ourinho-Real-Madrid-deliberate-red-cards.html


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Alonso.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> compare them when they are playing on the pitch. alves is a fucking diver by the way, you dont really need to be sacarstic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wait Toure got booked for that? What the hell ref? :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


>


http://youtu.be/D48NU408j70


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Dani Alves definitely takes the prize when it comes to diving. I think he could be even worse than Busquets.

He is better than Ramos though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Diving doesn't make a player shit. Just makes him a cunt, whilst Alves is certainly a diving cunt, he also happens to be a better right back than anyone else. I rate Lahm too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






:lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Talking about RBs, Lahm >> Alves.

I rate Ramos highly too and let's not forget Bacary.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Why was Lahm playing LB against Napoli?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I thought that was how Bayern did it these days? Lahm on the left with Boateng on the right with Badstuber and van Buyten in the centre.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Could've sworn he was at RB at Berlin against Hertha. W/e. Maybe they want the opposite Arjen Robben effect.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Don't they have Rafinha for RB as well?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, everyone's a right back.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lahm can play anywhere. He can play on the right, on the left, in the middle--everywhere. Wait... That's how Arsene describes his players.

It's true about Lahm though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It was true about Fabregas


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

But Cesc is Cesc


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Clearly shopped, but I'm guessing Ronaldo would still hold up this sign


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

But it looks so real. :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I agree with him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Remove Messi and I'd agree.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Also remove Xavi and Iniesta.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

+ Villa 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Derby have got a player starting today who was born on the same day as England beat scotland in Euro 96, only 15 years old, Mason Bennett


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

arent liverpool and manchester interested in him?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Dortmund playing like the champions of last season. Well, I suppose they're only playing against one man (who doesn't seem to be on the pitch; HE IS but doesn't seem it).

OFUCK MASTER ROSHI IS OUT TO PLAY. FUCK FUCK FUCK SOMEBODY'S GONNA GEDDIT

haha, even Kehl got a goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Sweet Chin Music!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Watching Juventus vs Genoa at min. Loving the link up play between Pirlo and Matri.

Matri reminds me so much of a young Micheal Owen (even though Matri is 27) hanging the line looking to feed off a through ball. Should play more for national side would suit their counter attacking play more than Gilardino


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Strong preformance by Javi Varas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca just upgraded their youth academy.

Before:










After:

http://u.goal.com/150200/150232.jpg

Varas having a stormer here. Hopefully Barca can nick a goal. Get Cesc on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Like the old one better, the new one looks like a night club to me. :/

Goddamn Sevilla parking the bus.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Holy shit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas, fucking pussy. Pathetic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The fuck is Kanoute doing, yellow card for standing in front of Messi, then kicks the ball off the penalty spot, then slaps Fabregas in the face and then trys to gouge his eyes. Disgusting.

Fucking magical piece of play from Iniesta, but you just knew that penalty would be missed after that delay.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I stop watching it and shit goes down, what happened?

Did cesc go down from getting slapped?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ha, fuck off, Barca. Maybe I've spoke to soon....

No, I didn't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fabregas, fucking pussy. Pathetic.


lol like it means anything.

Varas didn't deserve to be beaten today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Another red, terrible challenge.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> I stop watching it and shit goes down, what happened?
> 
> Did cesc go down from getting slapped?


He got slapped, then Kanoute continued to go at him, then something else happened, and he went down.

Regardless, kicking the ball off the spot should be a yellow by itself anyway.

Hell of a performance from Varas, no wonder he's keeping Palop out of the team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It was a brilliant display from Varas...and lol at Sevilla celebrating that draw, cowards.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What a game that was. Javi Varas was on fire, and based on his performance throughout the entire game you had to have that feeling that Messi's penalty would be saved. Iniesta won that penalty brilliantly. Pretty low stuff from Kanoute, and he needs to learn how to calm the fuck down. Two yellows within a minute. I was hoping Fabregas would have came on a bit quicker for Thiago. The result really doesn't change much, but it gets Madrid a little closer to challenging. Once again, I think the deciding factors will inevitably be the El Clasico's.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Never understood why footballers go down when they get tapped in the face obviously not all do it but now the vast majority do and it's mainly foreigners. Is it that important to have the extra man on the park.

All in all stop been soft twats.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

exciting finish to the match, kanoute was clever putting messi off and putting the pressure on, but he didnt need to get involved with fabregas as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Come on Levante get the points tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lol Levante gonna go to the top tomorrow


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Freddy Kanuote that is quite possibly the greatest sending off ive ever seen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

quite an interesting stat i just saw, messi when taking penalties has put it to the keepers left 70% of the time, especially the way he ran up to the ball today it was easy to see thats where he was going again


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hope levante wins, pls get the full points tommorow and top the league. end barca reigns. lol, that is not going to happen but come on levante win tommorow. i guess fabregas must have told kanoute something that offended kanoute. or else he would have not acted like that. well at least barca did not win. 
And juve draw which is great, now milan just need to win tommorow and have 2 point less than juve and go on top in few weeks. hope udinese loses but it is very unlikely. 
Can someone show me got did iniesta got the penalty. i saw a video but it was not clear and i think iniesta dived. As always ref always favours barca


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ehh the Iniesta penalty was soft, but the replays do show some contact so you can see why it's given, especially in this day and age. Had it not been given you'd understand why also. 

Freddy K is DA MAN btw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It was a definite penalty.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> A referee was so drunk at a Czech football match that he constantly fell over and sent off three players for no apparent reason before police stepped in and breathalysed the boozed-up official.
> 
> "His breath smelt like a brewery and he didn't hide the fact that he had been celebrating a birthday," Karel Dusek, an official from the Jestrabi Lhota club, told the Lidove Noviny newspaper.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Was the same ref in charge of Villa/Brom? :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wowzers. Lecce leading Milan just minutes in.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA LECCE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

forgot this game was on early

FORZA LECCE

is aquilani playing? :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

2-0

FORZA LECCE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

2 - 0? :lmao FORZA LECCE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA LECCE!!!! 3 - 0 :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

3-0 fucking ownage.

^ ur doing it rong


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA LECCE


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So, Fabregas already racist, huh?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> 3-0 fucking ownage.
> 
> ^ ur doing it rong


Now Im not :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We really don't need a page full of FORZA LECCE, do we?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ Forza!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA LECCE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA MALTA

I MEAN LECCE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LORZA FECCE.

Shit.....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wonder how NITROMALTA feels? 8*D

FORZA LECCE.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

forza milan?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

nah still forza lecce


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh fuck its becoming Forza Milan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

nao?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA LEECE 

FORZA BOATENG


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BOATENG


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA BOATENG


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA BOATENG


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ah fuck, how long before nitromalta starts gloating now :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

KEVIN 'MESSI' BOATENG


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ahhh Fuck. Nitromalta gonna be annoying now


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA SERIE A!

Wonderful assist.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA MILAN!!!!!! :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

damn it.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Rangers 1 - 0 up at HT.  Another 3 points, 10 point lead on Celtic.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wow i guess there are so many milan haters here lol, but i was so angry at the first half that i just off my television, and then after 18 minutes, it was 3-3 and then 3-4, which is great for me as a milan fan. We have just seen that ambro sucks and aquilani and boateng rock. best comeback i ver seen in a match. i dont think even manchester united did a better comeback lol.
I thought this games was over after boateng came in. i just hope allegri does not make this foolish decisions ever again, ambrosini just retire. pls, it will make milan better. if you love milan, then retire. so i guess we have seen the worst and best perfomance of ac milan. i hope we dont make this mistakes again.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

serie a is one of the most exciting leagues ever. forza milan, forza serie a.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> serie a is one of the most exciting leagues ever. forza milan, forza serie a.


The same Serie A with five goalless draws last week?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ßen said:


> The same Serie A with five goalless draws last week?


you got me, depends on the weeks. really, but i am really happy that milan won, best comeback of the season till now, and i mean only by the best four leagues in the world, cause of the other leagues, i dont really know, if there was a better comeback


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

3 pts for Rangers 9 points clear.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hahahahah the haters here, the 1st half was just a training in the 2nd half with aqua and boa everything changed FORZA MILAN! FORZA BIG BANG BOATENG!

and this win is dedicated to our fan Marco Simoncelli R.I.P


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> wow i guess there are so many milan haters here lol, but i was so angry at the first half that i just off my television, and then after 18 minutes, it was 3-3 and then 3-4, which is great for me as a milan fan. We have just seen that ambro sucks and aquilani and boateng rock. *best comeback i ver seen in a match.* i dont think even manchester united did a better comeback lol.
> I thought this games was over after boateng came in. i just hope allegri does not make this foolish decisions ever again, ambrosini just retire. pls, it will make milan better. if you love milan, then retire. so i guess we have seen the worst and best perfomance of ac milan. i hope we dont make this mistakes again.


05 champions league final springs to mind...


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rush said:


> 05 champions league final springs to mind...


i ever seen. cause i never saw liverpool vs milan, kidding


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wut? :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> hahahahah the haters here, the 1st half was just a training in the 2nd half with aqua and boa everything changed FORZA MILAN! FORZA BIG BANG BOATENG!
> 
> and this win is dedicated to our fan Marco Simoncelli R.I.P


it was not really training, milan was really screwing up, but things changed and we won


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i ever seen. cause i never saw liverpool vs milan


You sound like a loyal Milan fan.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> You sound like a loyal Milan fan.


it was a troll post, i meant one of the best lol, and yes, i am really loyal ac milan fan. 
poor manchester united


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> wow i guess there are so many milan haters here lol, but i was so angry at the first half that i just off my television, and then after 18 minutes, it was 3-3 and then 3-4, which is great for me as a milan fan. We have just seen that ambro sucks and aquilani and boateng rock. best comeback i ver seen in a match. *i dont think even manchester united did a better comeback lol.*
> I thought this games was over after boateng came in. i just hope allegri does not make this foolish decisions ever again, ambrosini just retire. pls, it will make milan better. if you love milan, then retire. so i guess we have seen the worst and best perfomance of ac milan. i hope we dont make this mistakes again.


Tottenham 3-5 Man Utd from 2001 son. An extra goal on your boys, and against a much better side than Lecce. (Y)

Credit to Milan, great comeback and Boateng is turning into quite the player for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bayern out against Hannover.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Tottenham 3-5 Man Utd from 2001 son. An extra goal on your boys, and against a much better side than Lecce. (Y)
> 
> Credit to Milan, great comeback and Boateng is turning into quite the player for them.


i was excited. cause of the comeback. can tell me the scoreline of that match


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BILBAO


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Ahhh Fuck. Nitromalta gonna be annoying now


When isn't he? :lmao


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn, Bilbao at home is a comfortable three points. But with donkeys like R.Costa and Miguel, you're bound to concede. Great goal by that little cunt, Muniain. 

Now, our lowly neighbours Levante have a chance to go first, if they beat Villarreal tonight. Crazy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



haribo said:


> When isn't he? :lmao


Good point :lmao 

Levante with a chance to go top? Who would have thought it damn.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Newcastle coming back from 4-0 down against Arsenal was a hell of a comeback, as well as Wigan, who were around the bottom of the league at the time, scoring 3 goals in 10 minutes to win at the Emirates against Arsenal a few years back.

Boateng, man he was awful for Spurs, and pretty average at Portsmouth too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Kone like a fucking boss.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The Newcastle comeback, while being an impressive comeback on the score line wasn't all that great when you look at the actual game itself. Two ridiculous pens and it was a wonder Barton was still on the pitch by the end. We contributed to our own downfall though, Squilacci had a shocker when he came on and we couldn't keep the ball with 10 men that well.

The Arsenal v Tottenham 2-3 game at the Ems last year was much more impressive, even if it was only a two goal deficit.

EDIT: That 3-2 was at the DW, I think you're talking about the one in the league? I was there that day, and that was an amazing come back. Brilliant.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if we won it wouldve been a comeback for the ages


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

'If' is a motherfucker, redeadening.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

And Levante is on top after handling Villareal 3-0.

Even if only for a short time, what a start they've had.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Would love to see them stay up there to the end and challenge Barca & Real but it wont happen. Barca/Real will probably end with 15 - 20 point gap from 3rd again come next May


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> 'If' is a motherfucker, redeadening.


we wouldve if the ref wasnt such a dick


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Am I gonna be the only one in the world watching the MLS Playoffs once again?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nas said:


> Damn, Bilbao at home is a comfortable three points. But with donkeys like R.Costa and Miguel, you're bound to concede. Great goal by that little cunt, Muniain.
> 
> Now, our lowly neighbours Levante have a chance to go first, if they beat Villarreal tonight. Crazy.


they did, amazing, levante are title contenders. 3-0, amazing


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Newcastle coming back from 4-0 down against Arsenal was a hell of a comeback, as well as Wigan, who were around the bottom of the league at the time, scoring 3 goals in 10 minutes to win at the Emirates against Arsenal a few years back.
> 
> Boateng, man he was awful for Spurs, and pretty average at Portsmouth too.


but he now he is a different player. for the liga title i am supporting levante. come on levante, levante,


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA LEVANTE


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rockhead said:


> Am I gonna be the only one in the world watching the MLS Playoffs once again?


Probably. That's like asking if you're gonna be the only one in the world following the entire Johnstone's Paint Trophy competition.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is that a real competition? I thought that was something FIFA made up as apart of the career mode. 

Rock, I will keep tabs on the playoffs. Probably only watch the final, tho.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Chris Burke is god.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.canalplus.es/play/video.html?xref=20111024plucanftb_22.Ves

Looks like he could be saying "puto ***** de mierda", which translates to "fucking black shit".

I doubt it will ever be resolved, but if he has made these comments he should be banned for multiple games and a fine. I doubt he could have said it though, considering he spent 8 years at Arsenal, with a predominantly black dressing room.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i dont think fabregas would have insult kanoute, from what i know i dont think he is a racist. he was in arsenal for 9 yrs and they are many black in that team so i really doubt it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What the hell's with all the racism over the past 3 weeks or so. First Suarez, Then Fab and also Terry.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas is a thug from Arsenal though, so he could well have said it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas has Barca DNA guys, so you can never be surprised.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> http://www.canalplus.es/play/video.html?xref=20111024plucanftb_22.Ves
> 
> Looks like he could be saying "puto ***** de mierda", which translates to "fucking black shit".
> 
> I doubt it will ever be resolved, but if he has made these comments he should be banned for multiple games and a fine. I doubt he could have said it though, considering he spent 8 years at Arsenal, with a predominantly black dressing room.


All Kanoute said to the ref afterwards was "He insulted me first" he didn't claim it was racial, so I doubt it was. The thing about all three recent incidents is I haven't seen any clear video, I'm not sure about Suarez but I don't think Terry and Cesc said anything racial.

I was surprised that they subtitled the swearing though when the players were surrounding the lino but blanked out the word puta/puto.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Fabregas is a thug from Arsenal though, so he could well have said it.


Would Kenny be kind enough to let us borrow BIG ANDEH to show how our players an upstanding citizen should live their lives?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He'd be glad to put it on display.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Would Kenny be kind enough to let us borrow BIG ANDEH to show how our players an upstanding citizen should live their lives?


you want arsenal to score less goals?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Andy Carroll is another example of Capello being a complete muppet, first saying Carroll was the future of the team and then not picking him, and then having a go at Andy Carroll's lifestyle right after saying he doesn't care what players do off the pitch.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> you want arsenal to score less goals?


:lmao

As it stands, free transfer Chamakh has a better goal scoring record than 35 million Andy "Downing's Crosses" Caroll for their present clubs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> you want arsenal to score less goals?


:lmao:lmao Brilliant Kiz.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Would Kenny be kind enough to let us borrow BIG ANDEH to show how our players an upstanding citizen should live their lives?


Arsenal players should have a bit of fun off the field. They don't look to have much fun on it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal line up: Szczesny, Robin Van Persie
Subs: --


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arteta deserves a mention. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Koscielny & Song > Szczesny


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

XAVI, by gawwwddd


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Stringer said:


> Koscielny & Song > Szczesny


I agree. They've both scored league goals for us too this season!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

touche :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

More than Goodwillie & Roberts put together too. We could do with them every week along with a good right back, left winger, central midfielder and of course a manager who preferably at this stage would at least be semi-competent.

Also, what the hell happened to Sevilla tonight?!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Malaga a man down and losing again.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter draw, they are going down. milan won and now their at fifth. 2 points behind the leader juve. hope inter defeats juve on saturday. villareal is sucking a lot. and levante is still on top, lol.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter sucks nowadays.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Melbourne Heart vs. Sydney FC tonight. The Melbourne/Sydney rivalry would exist here if anyone cared about Heart.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Looking for a big performance from Barca today. They've been under par the past couple of weeks.

Need to stop pissing about with Adriano on the right wing, play the first XI and let Xavi, Iniesta and Messi dominate.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Looking for a big performance from Barca today. They've been under par the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Need to stop pissing about with Adriano on the right wing, play the first XI and let Xavi, Iniesta and Messi dominate.


they will win. 99% sure. hope milan wins, very important game for them. hope they dont start ambrosini nor van bommel cause they are old and are not good anymore. Allegri should use aquilani, boateng, nocerino in mid. but he will put van bommel instead of boateng and put boateng as attacking mid, with ibra and robinho infront.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Melbourne Heart vs. Sydney FC tonight. The Melbourne/Sydney rivalry would exist here if anyone cared about Heart.


BIG NICKY CARLE saving a point in the race for 2nd behind the Roar.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Victory need to win tomorrow in Wellington. We get to be raped next week by Roar. :\


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Zlatan trolling Roma already.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA MILAN


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

milan is winning 2-1, half time. im scared, i want milan to win, but the defense is slepping


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Forza Milan


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

thank god, now milan is leader, i was so nervous in the last 4 minutes that i switch of my tv cause i did not wanted to see another goal from roma cause they were playing very good, but milan won, and i am relieved


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What is Iniesta doing on the bench? Why is Fabregas also on the bench if neither Xavi or Iniesta are starting?

Questionable team selection considering recent below par performances. Keita is going to be the most capped Barcelona midfielder this season at this rate. I like the inclusion of Cuenca though, kid looks a potential star, and Deulofeu & Montoya are both on the bench. Would love to the see the former make his debut if the game is won with 20 minutes to go. If we can get an early goal, i'm confident we can put 2 or 3 past Mallorca, they don't look the team they did last season.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Done and dusted for barca, time to watch juve/inter.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good win for Valencia. Back on track, after our mini-slump.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lovely first half performance. Cuenca has looked a real threat. So has Villa, and of course 199 up for Messi with his 3rd hat-trick of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great start to this inter/juve game.

1-0 to juve goal from vucinic, they are looking very good this season. Solid defence, good cm's midfield with likes of marchisio, pirlo, vidal, class wingers and good strikers (Matri looks class). Them or Milan for the title.

Inter are in the shit this season, sneijder come on over to england.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter/Juve has been a fun game to watch. Juve could have been more up though. Btw, Serie A watchers, who would you rate as a better keeper at present day? Julio Cesar or Gia Buffon?

Barca having a comfortable day. Next to see Cuenca score.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Legit thought you was Mikey there 

Julio Cesar makes a lot of errors for me. Not as many as fucking Cech though


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Joel, you need to cech the time, might be past your bedtime, although it isn't 5 past 3 yet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesar isn't in goal and inter have been fucked since rafa had them only he could take a team who previously won the treble and dominated italian football to a team now struggling to even challenge.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar scores 2. Great talent.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> Neymar scores 2. Great talent.


Hattrick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Would say I still want him, but tbh, I want a decent defence first. Look forward to checking out the goals later though.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cesar isn't in goal and inter have been fucked since rafa had them only he could take a team who previously won the treble and dominated italian football to a team now struggling to even challenge.


true, but leonardo was really a good manager, who managed inter to be second. but they had eto. inter are shit which is sad. cause i want my rivals to be good, so milan and inter can fight for the title and that match matters a lot, but nope, this is not the case. juve is still leader, hope juve loses next week against napoli.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Vidal was such a great signing. Absolute bargain too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cuenca

THE FUTURE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Found this on Redcafe, apparently this is after his first goal. ''1, 2, 3.''










The fucker ended the night with a hat-trick. I'm actually starting to think that he sold his soul to the devil.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's not very good at winking. Figures, because he's just a poor Harry Kewell. :side:

Victory about to play Wellington. Let's see if we can score our first goal for the season.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

levante is facing osasuna, so levante can win with no problems. come on levante win the game if you want to be on top


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Found this on Redcafe, apparently this is after his first goal. ''1, 2, 3.''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said that celebration was a tribute to a friend who asked him to do it. Makes sense with the wink afterwards.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> levante is facing osasuna, so levante can win with no problems. come on levante win the game if you want to be on top


Osasuna are a very tough side at home. Very diffcult place to go and pick up a win. Hope Levante can do it though would be nice to keep a different side at the top as long as possible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That's the greatest gif either.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Osasuna lead Levante 2-0


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

MLS Playoff game looking great so far. Robbie Keane hit the post with a great strike, but now Mike Magee scores. NY on the back foot.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ole Gunnar Solskjaer with Molde has just won norway's top division, taking a team who have never won it in their history, and one that finished 11th last year to the top is a brilliant achievement, its not a surprise he has already begun to be linked with premier league teams


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer with Molde has just won norway's top division, taking a team who have never won it in their history, and one that finished 11th last year to the top is a brilliant achievement, its not a surprise he has already begun to be linked with premier league teams


Well deserved for the legend that is Ole, nice way for him to begin his managing career.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Am I the only one who follows french football here ? Of course, I'm french but still.. Who do you guys support in France ?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I follow french football but since myp2p.com died finding streams to watch it on has become difficult couldnt watch any for August or September while i was away but sides who i look at results for are Lorient, Marseille, Bordeux. I liked Lille last year aswell with Gervinho and Hazard.

Very interested in the development of P.S.G. aswell so been looking at there results.

Very gutted at the death of myp2p.com taking away my french football though. 

Liking how Oliver Giroud is top scorer i mentioned him in the summer as someone i wouldnt mind us signing to replace Chamakh.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't follow French football that much, but Hazard has played his 80th CONSECUTIVE game for Lille today. Absolutely stunning. So reliable. Surely is going to end up at Madrid very soon.

Great achievement for Ole, fantastic.

I heard Henry scored again, and that Arsenal are following some REAM guy from NYRB. 

Sad to see Leavante lose, but was going to happen sooner or later.

Gunner, there is a slightly different version to myp2p, I know it has league games for the EPL, and I'm pretty sure it has a lot of other leagues too. I can't find the link atm, I bookmarked it on a different comp, so will post it tomorrow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hasnt wiziwig taken over from myp2p?, bascially the same layout


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> I heard Henry scored again, and that Arsenal are following some REAM guy from NYRB.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I used to be all over Bordeaux when they were linking Gourcuff and Chamakh. It was amazing to watch every game. Haven't followed Ligue 1 in 2 seasons. Basically after the English Premiership, La Liga and the Bundesliga, I probably don't have the time to watch any more football. (Oh and Lazio in Serie A for MIROSLAV.)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

that Ream guy in NY is horrible. Arsenal won't sign him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Eden Hazard says he will leave Lille at the end of the season and move abroad, but he won't be moving in January.

I imagine Madrid is the most likely destination.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

idk why people are talking about other leagues and players in my A-League thread.

Roar's streak will come to an end this week. Victory's got this shit. KEWELL to score the winner.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

a-league the pinnacle of football


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Don't be silly Hulk, if the MARINERS couldn't beat the Roar, what chance do victory have 8*D

Nice to see us pick up our first win at the weekend, even if the site I usually use to follow A League is down and I can't see it. IBINI-ISEI looks a good prospect at least. Hopefully we can beat Wellington at the weekend and build on this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wellington have a paper thin squad. I think they only had 15 available players last week, and they also had a sending off against us (DAT ARCHIE PACE). Central Coast should beat them easily. Plus it's at Central Coast I think, so you don't have to put up with the hopeless New Zealand commentators as a bonus.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nah it's not at the bluetongue, its at their place. So yay New Zealand commentators.

I'd expect us to win given their squad and we should have the momentum with us since we came back to win against Perth. But idk, I can see a draw just as easily


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Really? Their commentators are pricks. Spent the whole first half talking up how Wellington should have been in front because they had a whole bunch of chances (which was right), but then in the second half, they were talking about how we were lucky we were getting away with wasting our chances. Considering we scored two and had one goal wrongfully deemed offside (was onside by a mile), they can go fuck themselves. 8*D


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I look forward to their bias then, even though I'll probably catch highlights at best.

Easy game next week too against Melbourne Heart 8*D no reason we can't go on a decent run tbh, if we're good enough to beat Perth we could beat most teams. 

except brisbane


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Heart are shit, even if they did outplay us in the derby. :side:

The petition to replace Serie A with A-League in the title begins.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

OFFICIAL A LEAGUE and others THREAD has a nice ring to it

So when we beat Heart we should be able to thrash you lot then


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We just need to get everything functioning. One of the most talented lists in the league, even if we are just playing off for second spot below Brisbane. Should have had three goals on the weekend, and once Kewell and Hernandez start working in tandem better, it should be good. I'd honestly rather see Kewell trying to play more of the final balls than Hernandez, but that means he needs to get more central. I like both of them in the team, but throwing Kewell out too wide is a bit of a waste. Fabio has looked better at LB in recent weeks too, after being absolutely gash in the first few games. He looks like a mini Vincent Kompany. Too bad he doesn't play like one.

:mark: @ that thread title.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How come you support an A-League team Shep? Apart from the fact that most clubs there are international powerhouses, of course.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well apart from the obvious reason you mention, I spent a christmas in australia a few years back and went to like three mariners games, then I just kept up with the league on sky and talking to the guys I lived with when I was over there. It's hardly top notch but its fun to watch, not least for the mistakes they make





 :lmao

Can't get too dependant on Kewell Hulk, not long till he breaks down again surely 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, with the game at such a high tempo, it is a risk. :side:

Only reason they don't let us play Champions League is because we'd be too good. Not being in Europe has nothing to do with it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I watched the first 2 and I'm creasing already. That attempted skill going out of play was priceless.

EDIT: The keeper jumping out to collect the ball and completely missing it. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We play champions league, just in the prestigious ASIAN CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. That's always a killer in fm when you qualify, fitness is fucked during it

Europeans couldn't be able to handle the Australian style of "whose midfield can lose the ball less" 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

a league is a blight on football


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> AC Milan striker Antonio Cassano has been admitted to hospital after falling ill and displaying symptoms 'similar to a stroke' following the 3-2 victory over Roma on Saturday.
> The club has revealed the forward became ill on the flight home after the match and was immediately rushed to hospital.
> A club statement read: 'AC Milan announce that Antonio Cassano was taken ill as the plane landed at the Malpensa airport from Rome.
> 
> ...


Poor fucker. If it was a stroke, I wonder if he could come back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










Classy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Classy.


translator, plz.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^


> The Nerazzurri faithful displayed a banner with the text "Acciaio scadente: nostalgia dell'Heysel" which, in English, translates to 'Poor quality iron - nostalgia for Heysel', a reference to the Heysel Stadium disaster in Belgium in 1985 where 39 Juventus fans tragically died after a wall collapsed before the start of the European Cup final between the Turin giants and Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Juve beat and silenced them muppets anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah it's something to do with Heysel, anyone who was holding that up should get a life ban.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Has Cassano's thingy been confirmed as a stroke? I can't find anything on it. But in any case, its extremely awful for that to happen to any player. And I like the guy, so i really hope its not the end of his career.

The game between NY/LA was fun at the end. Rafa Marquez got sent off for attacking and diving after the whistle. The guy is a fucking disgrace, and easily one of the worst players in the entire league. Has offered nothing as a CB, and is slow as hell as a holding midfielder. Even the commentators said the ban actually benefits NY.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Marquez is a bitter fuck. Rockhead, are you the only on here watching the MLS Playoffs? Who you pulling for?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shepard said:


> We play champions league, just in the prestigious ASIAN CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. That's always a killer in fm when you qualify, fitness is fucked during it
> 
> Europeans couldn't be able to handle the Australian style of "whose midfield can lose the ball less" 8*D


ya, i am very sure about that, that is why europe has won world cups unlike asia


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Poor fucker. If it was a stroke, I wonder if he could come back.


he is actually getting better, he is may be out for two to three weeks or even less


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ßen said:


> ^


very bad, serie a is getting worse, is it is getting more corrupted, inter fans are horrible, they should go to hell while juve fans should calm down. thank god, ac milan is not involved in this. inter and juve really hate each other


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> ya, i am very sure about that, that is why europe has won world cups unlike asia


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> ya, i am very sure about that, that is why europe has won world cups unlike asia


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



DubC said:


> Marquez is a bitter fuck. Rockhead, are you the only on here watching the MLS Playoffs? Who you pulling for?


Fake Mikey watches it too. I'm pulling for The Galaxy. They usually choke though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rockhead said:


> Fake Mikey watches it too. I'm pulling for The Galaxy. They usually choke though.


No kidding, I was going to get tickets for the final but I'll wait to see how things play out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Billy Sharp of Doncaster lost his 2 year old son over the weekend, tonight he led a minute's applause for his son before scoring in and lifting a shirt to reveal the message 'That was for you son'.

Cannot imagine what that poor bloke is going through, upmost respect for him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Segunda Caida said:


> Billy Sharp of Doncaster lost his *2 year old* son over the weekend, tonight he led a minute's applause for his son before scoring in and lifting a shirt to reveal the message 'That was for you son'.
> 
> Cannot imagine what that poor bloke is going through, upmost respect for him.


His son was two days old not two years old. That is just so tragic to welcome a baby only to lose it a couple of days later, just horrible. To go & play so soon is so brave and every credit to him for doing so and apparently scoring a wonder goal.

At least he didn't get a yellow card for lifting his shirt up. Apparently the ref was applauded for not booking him, rightfully so. Any ref should be fired if they did that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> ya, i am very sure about that, that is why europe has won world cups unlike asia


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shepard said:


> Well apart from the obvious reason you mention, I spent a christmas in australia a few years back and went to like three mariners games, then I just kept up with the league on sky and talking to the guys I lived with when I was over there. It's hardly top notch but its fun to watch, not least for the mistakes they make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren't you glad i linked you those? 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Jobbed_Out said:


>


SACK HIM!

Sad story about Billy Sharp. Hopefully him and his family will pull through.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> SACK HIM!
> 
> Sad story about Billy Sharp. Hopefully him and his family will pull through.


Perugia's chairman was awesome.

'I no longer wish to pay a salary to a man who has ruined italian football'


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I remember that story, brilliant. I'm pretty Spain had it even worse than Italy against Korea in that World Cup, though both games were hilarious.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.whoscored.com/Blog/iqdkj27leecqe4paneckng/Show/Ballon-dOh!-Six-of-the-Best-to-Miss-Out-on-Elite-Shortlist

Interesting. Doesn't mean a whole lot but shows just how good the best players are, and just how good the players are that should be nominated. It is **NOT** based on opinion.

Top 6 players to not receive nominations 

1.) Ribery
2.) van Persie
3.) Di Natale
4.) Gomez
5.) Lampard
6.) Silva

I thought Silva, Gomez, Di Natale and RVP should have been nominated, but Ribery looks to have had a great year. 


5 worst players to receive a nomination

1.) Forlan
2.) Casillas
3.) Villa
4.) Pique
5.) Abidal

Controversial, although it's all decided on various statistics. Villa's amount of key passes is very surprising. Casillas clean sheets is irrelevant, a lot down to the defence too. Hard to judge a keeper on stats, as it is for defenders, probably why all attacking players dominate best of lists.


5 best players to reveive a nomination

1.) Messi
2.) Ronaldo
3.) Xavi
4.) Eto'o
5.) Cesc


First 3 obvious, although surprised Iniesta isn't there somewhere. Surprising how well Eto'o was doing. Cesc was barely on form in the latter half of the season so it shows how good he really is to make those sort of chances so regularly.


Check out the page for the stats. I disagree with a few of the placements, Villa and Pique in the "worst", but it's down on stats anyway. For the best players, the stats do generally reflect the best attacking players in the world, barring Iniesta's exclusion, I don't think anyone would argue with Silva, RVP, Ribery, Gomez or Di Natale being nominated, the stats definitely reflect the best who were left out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That article is a joke, how can Benzema and Suarez not be on the 5 least deserving nominees, yet Pique, Villa and Casillas are - arguably the best centre-back, best striker (come left winger these days), and best goalkeeper in the world. Ridiculous, and any top 4 that isn't Messi, Ronaldo, Xavi and Iniesta shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just read on Soccernet that Neymar has agreed to join Real Madrid in the summer for 53m pounds. 1m pound-a-month contract for him apparently. Crazy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Eric Abidal (FRA/Barcelona), Karim Benzema (FRA/Real Madrid), Sergio Aguero (ARG/Manchester City), Iker Casillas (ESP/Real Madrid), Cristiano Ronaldo (POR/Real Madrid), Daniel Alves (BRA/Barcelona), Samuel Eto'o (CMR/Anzhi Makhachkala), Cesc Fabregas (ESP/Barcelona), Diego Forlan (URU/Inter Milan), Andres Iniesta (ESP/Barcelona), Lionel Messi (ARG/Barcelona), Thomas Muller (GER/Bayern Munich), Nani (POR/Manchester United), Neymar (BRA/Santos), Mesut Ozil (GER/Real Madrid), Gerard Pique (ESP/Barcelona), Wayne Rooney (ENG/Manchester United), Bastian Schweinsteiger (GER/Bayern Munich), Wesley Sneijder (NED/Inter Milan), Luis Suarez (URU/Liverpool), David Villa (ESP/Barcelona), Xabi Alonso (ESP/Real Madrid), Xavi Hernandez (ESP/Barcelona).

Benzema, Abidal, Forlan, Muller, Suarez out.

Robben, Van Persie, Silva, Van Der Vaart, and Gotze in.

A top 5 player in the world (Robben) being left out over some of those inclusions is insane.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How is Lampard on the top 6 players not to receive a nomination list? He has been meh to good throughout 2011. Nothing amazing.

Neymar to Madrid seemed desitned to happen. If only we could have convinced him and Santos in summer 2010.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

why isnt andy carroll nominated? no stewart downing?

FARCE

reading that they neymar deal may be worth up to 150 mil adding in image rights and commercial agreements. santos are going to be rolling in the money (like they're not already), especially when ganso and a few of their other kids eventually move on too.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

the ballon d'or list sucks like last year, where is thiago silva?? ibra??? neuer??? cavani?? sneijder in 2011 had a crappy year same forlan(he only did good in the copa america final)last year for example sniejder or xavi or iniesta deserved the win not messi(this year yes he deserves to win)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The list isn't really a "joke", it isn't based on any opinion at all. They based the list purely off stats, they couldn't exactly look at the stats, then base someone off opinion because they are better than their position on the stats table. Some of the positions are hilarious though. The top players that should have been included are generally right, the top 5 lowest are generally wrong and the 5 best is right, the top 3 anyway. Eto'o and Cesc could be moved on.

I agree with Nitromalta. Thiago Silva, Neuer and Cavani should be nailed on contenders. Cavani has had a better 2011 than Villa, no matter how good a player has been previous, if you're judging from 2011 alone. RVP likewise. Thiago Silva has probably been the 3rd best centre back in the world consistently this year. If you JUST take the 2011s into consideration it would probably look a very different list. Players in there are getting based off reputation, like Abidal, Benzema, Forlan, Muller, Neymar, Sneijder and Suarez. That is 7 players undeserving. That could make room for the three aforementioned players, Gotze, RVP, Silva and Gomez. Even Nani could be moved on for Di Natale to get in, who thoroughly deserves a nomination. If he was at a bigger club he would be a nailed on contender.

Can Villa still be classed as the best "striker" today? He doesn't really play there. There is fierce competion now, and Cavani will be one of the best in a couple of years. Then you have RVP, Rooney among countless others. He's still a top 5 forward for me, for general overall play as has been said 1000x before on here, but best striker? Certainly in Valencia when he was played in that role.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

best striker in a couple of years will probably be neymar. although he will probably get lost in the shuffle at madrid.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The Neymar deal is crazy. I have a feeling he will not quite perform as expectations precede him. Top quality prospect. Interested to see how he fares. I hope Arsenal somehow have a chance of getting Benzema from it all though...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Congrats to Madrid for signing the next Robinho.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Surely that's a good thing? Robinho is absolutely world class, always has been. Remember his time in England? Damn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

that means eventually we get neymar

:hb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

notsureifserious?  

Guess Ronaldo, Higuain, Benzema, Ozil, Di Maria, Callejon and Kaka just isn't enough attacking power for Madrid.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wasn't being serious if you were alluding to my comment. robinho is horribly overrated. i almost feel sorry for thiago silva being at milan sometimes. a class above most in the league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> wasn't being serious if you were alluding to my comment. robinho is horribly overrated. i almost feel sorry for thiago silva being at milan sometimes. a class above most in the league.


Agreed. Baffles me after all these years he still has hype around him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Who rates Robinho? Apart from Dunga, obviously.

All style, no substance. Flopped in La Liga, flopped big time in the Premier League, and apparently flopping in Serie A as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robinho and torres are very similar.

open net, cant finish.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robinho is a great player with Brasil he was selected under every coach so that means that bad as u say he isn't and last year he had an awesome season go and see all his matches(only lacks in finishing)and in spain he did good


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Robinho was pants in Spain, his scoring record was atrocious. He's never done anything with Brazil, in fact the team he's been apart of was hopeless and maybe one of the weakest Brazilian sides ever, until Neymar came in and started carrying them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ They still suck (unless they have got better since Copa).


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

as joel said Brasil suck with Neymar they are doing crap and Neymar in europe will not be that good


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's not because of Neymar they suck. They just aren't gelling together like the old Brazilian teams.

I hope they do by the World Cup though. A full flowing Brazilian team in their World Cup will be something special to watch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I just checked, Robinho's goal scoring record for Real Madrid was WORSE than 1 in every 4 games. Yeah, that's a great record for a Madrid player 

Also, Neymar has done more for Brazil in 15 appearances than Robinho has done for them in almost 100.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robinho basically has the same scoring record for Milan that he did for City, 16 goals in 52-53 games


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Robinho isn't like gomez or ibra his job isn't to score goals only but to assist too


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

5 goals in 21 for Madrid in the CL, 25 in 101 in the league. That's even worse than his record at City, if you're right 07.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Santos - 46 goals 111 Games
Madrid - 25 goals 101 games
Man Citeh - 14 goals 41 games
Milan - 15 goals 38 games 


Roughly he scores a goal every 3 games then wherever he has been apart from at Madrid. How he managed to only get 25 goals in around 3/4 seasons is beyond me. Thats just in the league as well. Taking into account everything 

Santos - 60 Goals 142 games 
Madrid - 35 goals 137 games
Man Citeh - 16 goals 53 games 
Milan - 16 Goals 52 games

Horrendous if you ask me


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ he's 16 in 52 at Milan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just edited it and said that was just the league. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Roughly he scores a goal every 3 games then wherever he has been apart from at Madrid. How he managed to only get 25 goals in around 3/4 seasons is beyond me. Thats just in the league as well. Taking into account everything
> 
> Santos - 60 Goals 142 games
> Madrid - 35 goals 137 games
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Milan do have a fantastic Brazilian striker, but it isn't Robinho.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if you judge a player by his goals only then...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

PATO

yeah, you have to judge robinho on his stepovers and how fast he runs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The thing with Robinho is that he's not exactly a bad player but he's just very overhyped for what he does.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robinho 5 assists in 52 games last season :lmao

keep going, nitromalta


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

are there any bad ac milan players nitromalta?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> robinho 5 assists in 52 games last season :lmao
> 
> keep going, nitromalta


DOWBINHO.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

he did almost 15 assists/starting an action to goal last season


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> are there any bad ac milan players nitromalta?


yes of course bonera,antonini,roma but for sure robinho isnt 1 of them


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> he did almost 15 assists/starting an action to goal last season


um, what?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robinho's assist to game ratio last season (5 in 52) was more than double emile heskeys (3 in 15) :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

HESKEY! Better than Robinho :lmao


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> um, what?


15 goals started from his feet last season


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> HESKEY! Better than Robinho :lmao


lol a liverpool fan laughing when they ve got a striker that is completley useless and was paid 35 million


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what a worthless stat.

^ they've also got suarez who is better than any of milan's strikers


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2011/11/02/guardiola-returns-to-his-roots-to-show-off-a-new-wave-of-brilliant-barca-talent/

Great piece on stunning Barca academy. Future of football.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> what a worthless stat.
> 
> ^ they've also got suarez who is better than any of milan's strikers


I said the truth on caroll and suarez is great but he isn't better than pato and ibra


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> lol a liverpool fan laughing when they ve got a striker that is completley useless and was paid 35 million


Meh Robinho's in his peak and not got much to show for it. Carroll's still young and got plenty of time to grow.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh Robinho's in his peak and not got much to show for it. Carroll's still young and got plenty of time to grow.


he can do all the training he wants he will never have the great technique robinho have


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thats cool with me I rather he train harder and score goals as a striker is supposed to do


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Thats cool with me I rather he train harder and score goals as a striker is supposed to do


that's the problem lol he rarley scores whenever I see lpool goal scorers I almost always see suarez,gerrard or kuyt


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Not been great so far but like I said he's still young and has time to go so I ain't really worried. I'd be more worried if he was 27 year old striker who's been overly hyped and all I can say about him is that "he has good technique but his scoring record is poor"


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not been great so far but like I said he's still young and has time to go so I ain't really worried. I'd be more worried if he was 27 year old striker who's been overly hyped and all I can say about him is that "he has good technique but his scoring record is poor"


with us he is doing great and scoring goals isn't his job but Ibra's


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar is the man. His goal record is amazing for a player who isn't an out-and-out striker and is only 19. 86 goals and 38 assists in his career so far.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That's very impressive. Yet, I imagine most of those are in the Brazilian league, so I think he has a way to go to completely assert himself on the European game. He will get there eventually, IMO. If his head was screwed on properly he could be one of the best ever, but it seems like he is driven by greed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> he can do all the training he wants he will never have the great technique robinho have


the only great technique robinho seems to have is suck teams into buying him for large fees.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Robinho is terrible. 

Neymar has a pima donna attitude, gets thrown around like a sack of potatoes on the pitch and plays in the Brazilian league. 

I'm not saying he's not talented, but he has a lot to prove. Pele wont shut the fuck up about him either, which is not helping.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I completely forgot about the Championship tonight, getting lost in the mix with the big Champions League games missing the Barcelona of the north in Blackpool raping dirty Leeds 5-0 on their own patch!:lmao

Fucking quality! For the Liverpool fans down under, Shelvey got a hat trick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

shelvey to get an in form next week on ultimate team :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nige™;10543065 said:


> I completely forgot about the Championship tonight, getting lost in the mix with the big Champions League games missing the Barcelona of the north in Blackpool raping dirty Leeds 5-0 on their own patch!:lmao
> 
> Fucking quality! For the Liverpool fans down under, Shelvey got a hat trick.


:hb

I watched Blackpool's last game purely for interest in Shelvey, and he was pretty crap, although they lost 3-1 and he scored their only goal in stoppage time (a nice finish though). That said, his quality seems to shine through at times. He plays some lovely balls, especially aerially. His decision making is still dodgy, but he's still in his teens, so that's to be expected. That's five goals now for Blackpool as well, so he's showing his quality around the goals.

Now I just have to check when the game is actually on here. :\

edit - And I can't find it. Looks like I'll be watching the highlights.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

SHELVEY :hb

shitty quality, but here:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> That's very impressive. Yet, I imagine most of those are in the Brazilian league, so I think he has a way to go to completely assert himself on the European game. He will get there eventually, IMO. If his head was screwed on properly he could be one of the best ever, but it seems like he is driven by greed.


He is driven by a lust for fame from what I hear, even Pele has told him off on a few occasions.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> wasn't being serious if you were alluding to my comment. robinho is horribly overrated. i almost feel sorry for thiago silva being at milan sometimes. a class above most in the league.


so do you mean milan is not a good team, you mean silva deserves a better club, not arsenal for sure, arsenal is worst. losing 8-2 to man u is horrible, robinho is overateted but he is not so bad as you people think, he can link well with ibra and pato. he is really good, may not have many goals nor assists but he can dribble and run fast which helps the team. but seriously he need to learn how to shoot properly


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> what a worthless stat.
> 
> ^ they've also got suarez who is better than any of milan's strikers


serious, suarez is better than pato or ibra? pls. ibra and pato is better. to many milan hater out hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, let me remind you that milan has won 7 champions league more than any other team exxcept for real madrid who won 9 and arsenal, chelsea did not win any champions league, and liverpool won 5 times, 2 less than milan, milan may not be so good right now compared to barca or real but they can still reach far in the champions league. defeating real 2 yrs back and drawing to barca 2 months back is something very difficult to do


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

DAT HISTORY


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Milan winning the CL seven times is a solid basis for the argument that Ibra and Pato are better than Suarez.

I'd take LUIS over both, but I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at Pato if he wants to jump to a higher league.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Milan are going to get pummeled by whichever big team they draw in the last 16. Unless they get APOEL. They got lucky at the Camp Nou but they won't be so lucky when Barca turn up at the San Siro.

Last year they lost to the fifth best team in England and the year before that they got absolutely battered by Man Utd. As far as Suarez goes, better than Ibra for sure, and better than Pato at the moment, though Pato could become one of the top strikers in the world. I'd take Pato over Suarez purely on potential, but you can't say Suarez isn't better at the moment. Ibra? lol, get back to me when the guy can perform in big matches.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pato and Suarez together would probably make me jizz my pants. Pity it'll never happen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Robinho is terrible.
> 
> Neymar has a pima donna attitude, gets thrown around like a sack of potatoes on the pitch and plays in the Brazilian league.
> 
> I'm not saying he's not talented, but he has a lot to prove. Pele wont shut the fuck up about him either, which is not helping.


Since Maradona told Pele he was now "third on the podium", he hasn't shut up about how great he was and how Neymar will be better than Messi once he moves to Europe. It's almost cringeworthy.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...el-messi-i-still-havent-received-the-dvd-pele

So humble.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Any fans of the Welsh Premier League here??


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar really doesn't need anyone else to talk him up to make him look like a cock either. In a way, I wouldn't mind seeing him flop because he's such a dick, but then again, so is Ronaldo.



Rush said:


> Pato and Suarez together would probably make me jizz my pants. Pity it'll never happen.


Would be amazing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bro, Cisse and Heskey are vastly superior to Pato and Ibra


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> so do you mean milan is not a good team, you mean silva deserves a better club, not arsenal for sure, arsenal is worst. losing 8-2 to man u is horrible, robinho is overateted but he is not so bad as you people think, he can link well with ibra and pato. he is really good, may not have many goals nor assists but he can dribble and run fast which helps the team. but seriously he need to learn how to shoot properly


He deserves nothing less than playing for one of the top 3 teams in the world. 

I would bet our first XI is better than Milan's too, and we're not even guaranteed a Chamoions League place this year.



Seb said:


> Milan are going to get pummeled by whichever big team they draw in the last 16. Unless they get APOEL. They got lucky at the Camp Nou but they won't be so lucky when Barca turn up at the San Siro.
> 
> Last year they lost to the fifth best team in England and the year before that they got absolutely battered by Man Utd. As far as Suarez goes, better than Ibra for sure, and better than Pato at the moment, though Pato could become one of the top strikers in the world. I'd take Pato over Suarez purely on potential, but you can't say Suarez isn't better at the moment. Ibra? lol, get back to me when the guy can perform in big matches.


Milan are the English team's whipping boys. Arsenal in 07/08, United in 09/10, Tottenham in 10/11. Hilarious.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah but they won 2 European Cups in the 60s. They're clearly better cos Robinho can run fast.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/10/ital...ahimovic-barcelonas-pep-guardiola-was-scared-

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

What a fuckhead.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So he's essentially mad because he was a flop there? Cool.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's also essentially saying that he can't quietly follow orders without protesting? Not a good sell for himself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah ibra, they've struggled heaps without you there


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Evo said:


> He's also essentially saying that he can't quietly follow orders without protesting? Not a good sell for himself.


Why would he want to sell himself? He's at the greatest club in the world. 8*D

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Samurai Zlatan.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Being linked with Doumbia a lot. From the little I have seen, he has a fiend partnership with Vagner Love for CSKA. Scored 30 in 40 games for them this year, too. As long as it is in January.

Here's a great article on the pair. Obvious hyperbole in some parts but they are absolute quality together.

http://www.thefootballramble.com/blog/entry/doumbia-and-vagner-love-the-odd-couple


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Milan are going to get pummeled by whichever big team they draw in the last 16. Unless they get APOEL. They got lucky at the Camp Nou but they won't be so lucky when Barca turn up at the San Siro.
> 
> Last year they lost to the fifth best team in England and the year before that they got absolutely battered by Man Utd. As far as Suarez goes, better than Ibra for sure, and better than Pato at the moment, though Pato could become one of the top strikers in the world. I'd take Pato over Suarez purely on potential, but you can't say Suarez isn't better at the moment. Ibra? lol, get back to me when the guy can perform in big matches.


Sorry but 206 goals in 444 games cant be ignored. Ibra is amazingly talented his only problem is himself.

Even whilst hating his time at Barca because they expected him to run he still managed a better than a 1 in 2 record.

In Europe he's better than 1 in 3. 

For a striker who cant be arsed to run never breaks a sweat and makes everything look easy he's amazing.

On big games who cares. Theres no player who consistantly performs in big games


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Vagner Love and Doumbia are so good together, it's crazy. Doumbia is a goal machine and Love is a proven scorer and creator too. Both are FM legends for me (Love in years gone by, Doumbia currently 8*D).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Vagner Love and Doumbia are so good together, it's crazy. Doumbia is a goal machine and Love is a proven scorer and creator too. Both are FM legends for me (Love in years gone by, Doumbia currently 8*D).


Yeah they both should probably come and play in the premiership or atleast spain, germany or italy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Sorry but 206 goals in 444 games cant be ignored. Ibra is amazingly talented his only problem is himself.
> 
> Even whilst hating his time at Barca because they expected him to run he still managed a better than a 1 in 2 record.
> 
> ...


He's still not better than Suarez, who I would guess has a scoring record better than that. 

Big games are what separates the good players from the great players...

lmao @ that Ibra article btw. What a nutjob. At least he gets to play with Robinho instead of Messi now, and a midfield consisting of a Liverpool flop and a 400 year old Seedorf :lmao


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> He's still not better than Suarez, who I would guess has a scoring record better than that.
> 
> Big games are what separates the good players from the great players...


so Rooney, Ronaldo, CR7, Henry, Zola, arent great players?? They all have pretty horrible records in big games.

Where did i mention anything about Suarez??? i dont give a shit about Uruguays best goalkeeper. He can be judged like ibra in 5 years when he's been doing it at top level for 10 years.

Also disrespect to Clarence Seedorf???? You mental??


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> so Rooney, Ronaldo, CR7, Henry, Zola, arent great players?? They all have pretty horrible records in big games.
> 
> Where did i mention anything about Suarez??? i dont give a shit about Uruguays best goalkeeper. He can be judged like ibra in 5 years when he's been doing it at top level for 10 years.


My entire post was based on a comparison between Suarez and Ibra, not sure why else you would have replied to it.

Henry not performing in big games? Hat-trick at the San Siro? Winner at the Bernabau? All his goals against Man Utd?

CR7? That goal against Porto? His goal and MotM in the 08 CL final? His injury time winner against Barcelona to win the Spanish cup last year?

What a load of nonsense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Extended article. 



> In 2009 Ibrahimovic arrived at Barca in a £40 million-plus exchange deal, with Samuel Eto’o going the other way to Internazionale.
> 
> The Sweden striker started life at the Camp Nou in fine fashion, scoring seven times in his first seven Liga matches, but his extrovert personality - and the decision to play Lionel Messi in a more central role - resulted in a huge rift with Guardiola.
> 
> ...


What a piece of shit...Pretty much the equivalent of Tevez, except we didn't rely on his sorry ass at any time.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> My entire post was based on a comparison between Suarez and Ibra, not sure why else you would have replied to it.
> 
> Henry not performing in big games? Hat-trick at the San Siro? Winner at the Bernabau? All his goals against Man Utd?
> 
> ...


My post is based on the tone of the thread saying Ibra is overrated. Ibra is awesome. To compare a potential flash in the pan to a long standing quality players who's won near enough everything is a joke.

So 3? What about the semi vs Villareal, What about the FInal. FA cup final 2005. What about vs Bayern in the knockout a few season earlier. 

Again 3 games. What about the final vs Chelsea etc.... 

Like i said horrible records in big games. More bad than good in every instance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh no, we sacrificed Ibra so Messi could play central - what a misguided decision that turned out to be :lmao

"I had done a lot to adapt - the Barca players were like schoolboys, following the coach blindly, whereas I was used to asking 'why?'. I like guys who run red lights, not pedantic and strict rules. So I tried to be overly nice, didn’t dare lose my temper.

^ who wants someone like that at their club?



Gunner14 said:


> My post is based on the tone of the thread saying Ibra is overrated. Ibra is awesome. To compare a potential flash in the pan to a long standing quality players who's won near enough everything is a joke.
> 
> So 3? What about the semi vs Villareal, What about the FInal. FA cup final 2005. What about vs Bayern in the knockout a few season earlier.
> 
> ...


The discussion was Suarez > Ibra, so your post was pointless.

I cite 3 games and you say that's only 3, and then you only cite 1 game against Ronaldo. /fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

"I like guys who run red lights" is possibly the most stupid thing I've read in quite some time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I thought Rooney had a good record in the big games. Doesn't he score against like everyone except Liverpool?

I used to defend Ibra a lot. Then I watched him vs Spurs last year. He's just a bully. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






seb. try not to masturbate.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Number 24 is the best goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> seb. try not to masturbate.


Just. So. Beautiful. Thanks for linking.

My favourites are 19, 132, 145 and 179.

So many goals against both Madrid teams.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^



King Kenny said:


> SHELVEY :hb
> 
> shitty quality, but here:


Which one of those three from Shelvey do you like best?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Just. So. Beautiful. Thanks for linking.
> 
> My favourites are 19, 132, 145 and 179.
> 
> So many goals against both Madrid teams.


19 = Commentator repeating Messi around 1,000 times.

30 = AMERICAN: "ARE YOU KIDDING MAN?!"

56 = CUM

87 = HOW?

99 = 

113 = One of my favourite goals ever scored. Probably the best goal he has ever scored.

132 = :shocked:

171 = Unbelievable.

179 = :gun:

182 = American commentator: AAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

188 = Cesc magic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao at the Ibra article. Dude needed to man the fuck up and stopped bitching because they found someone better than him. 




Gunner14 said:


> so Rooney, Ronaldo, CR7, Henry, Zola, arent great players?? They all have pretty horrible records in big games.
> 
> Where did i mention anything about Suarez??? i dont give a shit about Uruguays best goalkeeper. He can be judged like ibra in 5 years when he's been doing it at top level for 10 years.
> 
> Also disrespect to Clarence Seedorf???? You mental??


CR7, Rooney, Henry & Rooney should all have pretty damn good records in big games. Not that I'm bothered to go research it. Zola not so sure. Anyway like Seb said the original discussion was mainly to do with Suarez & Ibra so quite unsure where the rest of this stuff came from.

Edit

19 = Orgasm. It's so friggin crazy to thing he has 202 senior goals in his career and he's on 24 years on. footballers don't even tend to reach their peaks until around 25/26. Imagine his record in 10 years time.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> SHELVEY :hb
> 
> shitty quality, but here:


LOMANA TRESOR LUA LUA :mark:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ibra needs the play to be on him, he wants to be the general. And I dont see anything wrong with that. He thought he would have a better position in Barca then he did. 

Ibra still has 8 straight league titles with 5 different teams ( counting Juventus ) right now. Not many can say that. He has to be doing something right and brings something special to the team.

But sure, he is missing that Champions League to really make him great. I think he knows it himself. Despite the fact that I think he doesnt care as much for it as he did when he was younger. He has said it himself that he will probably move away from the big leagues in 2014.

Ibra showing how its done:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn, world class. Equals nearly all of the great individual goals I have ever seen.

EDIT: Former Gunner Nacer Barazite (Austria Wien) becomes the first player to score 10 goals in all European matches this season. So annoyed we didn't give this kid a chance. Granted it's only the Austrian league but he was always talented.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ibra is class and yes has a huge ego.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Magsimus said:


> LOMANA TRESOR LUA LUA :mark:


lol i remember when i was younger and was devastated when he went to newcastle, he was my favourite player at my local team, colchester, remember he came back a few years ago for a testomanial and the crowd still love him, threw his boots and shirt into the crowd


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> *Milan winning the CL seven times is a solid basis for the argument that Ibra and Pato are better than Suarez.
> *
> I'd take LUIS over both, but I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at Pato if he wants to jump to a higher league.


i did not mean that because milan won cl 7 times means they are better than suarez


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Milan are going to get pummeled by whichever big team they draw in the last 16. Unless they get APOEL. They got lucky at the Camp Nou but they won't be so lucky when Barca turn up at the San Siro.
> 
> Last year they lost to the fifth best team in England and the year before that they got absolutely battered by Man Utd. As far as Suarez goes, better than Ibra for sure, and better than Pato at the moment, though Pato could become one of the top strikers in the world. I'd take Pato over Suarez purely on potential, but you can't say Suarez isn't better at the moment. Ibra? lol, get back to me when the guy can perform in big matches.


ok but ibra scored a lot of goals, he is good, you are just a hater. simple or else you would have not said this. but lets see this year. lucky at camp nou? no, it is so because of good defending.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Then why did you bring it up in that discussion?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> He deserves nothing less than playing for one of the top 3 teams in the world.
> 
> *I would bet our first XI is better than Milan's too, and we're not even guaranteed a Chamoions League place this year.
> *
> ...


i really doubt that. losing 8-2 to man u is why


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Then why did you bring it up in that discussion?


cause of the hatersss like you, saying milan is not a good team is dumb.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> My entire post was based on a comparison between Suarez and Ibra, not sure why else you would have replied to it.
> 
> Henry not performing in big games? Hat-trick at the San Siro? Winner at the Bernabau? All his goals against Man Utd?
> 
> ...


ibra scoring against arsenal, his goal against real madrid, against inter, what nonsense you talk also. and about that article, ibra, eto, yaya left cause of pep guardiola, this proves that his has favourites. yaya is better than sergio busquets, eto was one of the best. ibraflop is dumb, ibra is good and is not overatted. ibra is better than suarez


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> cause of the hatersss like you, saying milan is not a good team is dumb.


yeah but it has absolutely no relevance in that argument.



reymisteriofan said:


> i really doubt that. losing 8-2 to man u is why


that wasn't with their first XI. can you read son?

Suarez is better than Ibra.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

our first xi is better than milan's


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

City's second XI would give Milan a good shout :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA SUAREZ


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rush said:


> yeah but it has absolutely no relevance in that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disagree, anyway, i want to stop arguing, the season just started.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> our first xi is better than milan's


agreed. city are rich


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

OIL RICH MAN CITY


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

everyone here is underestimating milan. :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

no they're not. they're a good team who arent as good as other teams.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Milan's team contains Zlatan and THE PRINCE, which instantly makes it better than Arsenal's team. Not to mention they have Aquilani bossing the midfield.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well RVP is better than Ibrahimovic by a distance, Wilshere is better than Boateng by a distance, and Arteta is better than Aquilani. So there goes that logic.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> no they're not. they're a good team who arent as good as other teams.


That. 

I'd say last year's Premier league top 5 are all better than Milan's first XI. Not sure about us though but reckon we could quite easily go head to head with them.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Wilshere is better than Boateng by a distance


An injured player better than Boateng? Come on now, lol.

If the current Milan and the current Arsenal went head-to-head, I would fully expect Milan to win it, probably 3- or 4-2.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd still say a fully fit Arsenal XI with Wilshere, Verma & RVP all playing would beat Milan tbh.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

uggh I hate 'prince' boateng. He's no George Bwa-ting


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Evo said:


> An injured player better than Boateng? Come on now, lol.
> 
> If the current Milan and the current Arsenal went head-to-head, I would fully expect Milan to win it, probably 3- or 4-2.


I dunno about that. Ac are just as dodgy as us at the minute there performances are actually quite similar to us with shocking defence at times (conceding 3 to Lecce)

If we were to play this weekend i think simply whoever is at home would win. Neither club can be claiming to be anything special at the minute.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> That.
> 
> I'd say last year's Premier league top 5 are all better than Milan's first XI. Not sure about us though but reckon we could quite easily go head to head with them.


Peter Crouch style'd hard on them. 

I would say Arsenal/Milan would be a hard match to call, would love to see it happen though.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Evo said:


> An injured player better than Boateng? Come on now, lol.
> 
> If the current Milan and the current Arsenal went head-to-head, I would fully expect Milan to win it, probably 3- or 4-2.





Seb said:


> Well RVP is better than Ibrahimovic by a distance, Wilshere is better than Boateng by a distance, and Arteta is better than Aquilani. So there goes that logic.


Thiago Silva is better than anyone in our defence by some distance.
Nocerino is better than Song by some distance
Robinho is better than Gervinho by some distance
Abate is better than Jenkinshit by some distance
Tawio is better than Andre Santos

Ramsey and KPB are as indifferent as eachother. Ramsey will never grab a game by the scruff of the neck score a hattrick to win a game. But boateng will never sit in the middle and be a solid playmaker.

Keeper wise both make just as many mistakes as the other so there isnt much diff between a solid Abiati and a solid Szez.

would be a very good game.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Well RVP is better than Ibrahimovic by a distance, Wilshere is better than Boateng by a distance, and Arteta is better than Aquilani. So there goes that logic.


rvp is better true. willshere better than boateng, i dont know cause i never see wilhere play are arteta is someone i dont know, so i cant say anything. so not sure, but still aquilani is doing great right now, so i could say he is better.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd still say a fully fit Arsenal XI with Wilshere, Verma & RVP all playing would beat Milan tbh.


if you also put a fully fit milan team that would have pato, robinho, ibra, cassano, aquilani, boateng, thiago silva and abate should defeat a fully fit arsenal team, but milan seriously need a midfildier. hope they buy someone good in january


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Thiago Silva is better than anyone in our defence by some distance.
> Nocerino is better than Song by some distance
> Robinho is better than Gervinho by some distance
> Abate is better than Jenkinshit by some distance
> ...


yup, i would love to see it, to see who is better, it would be a very unpredicatble. it would be nice to meet them in the last 16.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

gervinho is better than robinho

wouldnt sagna play over jenkinson


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> gervinho is better than robinho
> 
> wouldnt sagna play over jenkinson


not if they were to play now. Sagna is injured for the next million years. (3 months)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Abbiatti

Abate Nesta Thiago Silva Taiwo

Nocerino
Aquilani Prince

Pato Ibra Robinho

*vs*

Schez

Sagna Mertesacker Vermaelen Santos

Song
Arteta Wilshere

Walcott RVP Gervinho

What side looks better to you when you compare their strongest XI's? Milan take it for me but not by much, mainly coz of the awesomeness of Alessandro GOD Nesta and SILVA at the back


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Abbiatti
> 
> Abate Nesta Thiago Silva Taiwo
> 
> ...


And add in were not full strength because right now we couldnt put out that 11. Walcotts pace if he got central to run at Nesta would be interesting though. But just as interesting would be how Pato uses the empty space behind Santos.

Mertesacker vs Ibra would be a good battle aswell as neither move much.

I hope we get them in the last 16 would be a very good game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

gotta start super-Kos instead of the German.

I feel like we boss that midfield, but I only know how Aquliani and Prince play individually from previous seasons...not together as an unit. So maybe they do better than I would anticipate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

When Jack the lad is back, who gets the nod over Arteta and Ramsey (they'll be rotation, but who do you think will be the starter in big games)?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd say Ramsey if in top form. If not, he's too quiet when he has a bad day. Arteta is at least always dependable, even if he's not really a great player or anything.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> When Jack the lad is back, who gets the nod over Arteta and Ramsey (they'll be rotation, but who do you think will be the starter in big games)?


big games will be Arteta and Ramsey. Wilshere gets over excited and is a bit of a liability at giving away free kicks. I dnt think anyone in an arsenal shirt gave away more free kicks for stupid tackles than jack last season. Only person in our squad who makes jacks defensive abilities look good is Frimpong


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nice 2-1 win over Phoenix earlier, just watched some highlights. Ibini looks really bright and active, only young too and got another goal which is great to see. Conceding when we were on top for most of the game was annoying but we did well to come back and win it at least. Now to kick on against Heart and get another win. WE COMIN FOR YOU BRISBANE 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Frimpong should play when Arsenal play City. I just want to see him kick the shit out of Na$ri.

Victory's got Brisbane covered this week anyway, Shep.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You're gonna get fisted by them and you know it Bulk.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Thiago Silva is better than anyone in our defence by some distance.
> Nocerino is better than Song by some distance
> Robinho is better than Gervinho by some distance
> Abate is better than Jenkinshit by some distance
> ...


Most of what you say is true, I was just talking about those particular players. If they played, it would be a close game, as I would consider Arsenal to be the fifth best team in England atm. Milan's defence is obviously better than Arsenal's, but Arsenal are better going forward. I think RVP would win Arsenal the game though.



reymisteriofan said:


> rvp is better true. willshere better than boateng, i dont know cause i never see wilhere play are arteta is someone i dont know, so i cant say anything. so not sure, but still aquilani is doing great right now, so i could say he is better.


Here's a good video of Wilshere if you've never seen him. He was MotM in this game.






Most i've seen a CM involved in a game of football against Xavi and Iniesta for several years.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Frimpong should play when Arsenal play City. I just want to see him kick the shit out of Na$ri.
> 
> Victory's got Brisbane covered this week anyway, Shep.


No thanks i actually want to stand a chance of getting a point in that game not losing 8-0


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Heel said:


> Milan's team contains Zlatan and THE PRINCE, which instantly makes it better than Arsenal's team. Not to mention they have Aquilani bossing the midfield.





Seb said:


> Well RVP is better than Ibrahimovic by a distance, Wilshere is better than Boateng by a distance, and Arteta is better than Aquilani. So there goes that logic.


lol buried.



Evo said:


> An injured player better than Boateng? Come on now, lol.
> 
> If the current Milan and the current Arsenal went head-to-head, I would fully expect Milan to win it, probably 3- or 4-2.


What does a player having an injury have anything to do with quality?



Gunner14 said:


> Thiago Silva is better than anyone in our defence by some distance.
> Nocerino is better than Song by some distance
> Robinho is better than Gervinho by some distance
> Abate is better than Jenkinshit by some distance
> Tawio is better than Andre Santos


First yes. Second, third, fourth no (Sagna would play) 4th yes, but Gibbs is 1st choice.



Renegade™ said:


> Abbiatti
> 
> Abate Nesta Thiago Silva Taiwo
> 
> ...


From them starting XIs, Milan. From what I consider to be our first XI, Koscielny for Per, Gibbs for Santos, Ramsey for Arteta, then Arsenal IMO.



Joel said:


> When Jack the lad is back, who gets the nod over Arteta and Ramsey (they'll be rotation, but who do you think will be the starter in big games)?


Ramsey should definitely start alongside Wilshere IMO. Wilshere would play a little deeper in the current Arteta position, with Ramsey a bit more of a #10.



Gunner14 said:


> big games will be Arteta and Ramsey. Wilshere gets over excited and is a bit of a liability at giving away free kicks. I dnt think anyone in an arsenal shirt gave away more free kicks for stupid tackles than jack last season. Only person in our squad who makes jacks defensive abilities look good is Frimpong


Arteta always goes missing in big games, Wilshere steps up.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> First yes. Second, third, fourth no (Sagna would play) 4th yes, but Gibbs is 1st choice.


Gibbs injured
Sagna injured

hard for them to play when they are injured. Post was over two posts and i did mention that if it was to be right now.

And if you are a stats man are you not. Go check Song and compare to Nocerino. scored more, more succesful tackles, more goals, better at holding position, better succesful pass rate. Nocerino takes it in a landslide.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

CBA looking back how did this milan vs gunners bollocks come about, seems a bit like the suarez vs ibra debate came out of nowhere and had no point.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> CBA looking back how did this milan vs gunners bollocks come about, seems a bit like the suarez vs ibra debate came out of nowhere and had no point.


Nothing we ever talk about in these threads has a point. But it came about through the Ibra vs Suarez as a side point comparisons were made between top 4 in england and Milan. Man Utd should beat Milan, City should beat Milan, Chelsea at the moment would fuck it up but on paper should beat Milan. Arsenal vs Milan is actually debateable.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Nothing we ever talk about in these threads has a point. But it came about through the Ibra vs Suarez as a side point comparisons were made between top 4 in england and Milan. Man Utd should beat Milan, City should beat Milan, Chelsea at the moment would fuck it up but on paper should beat Milan. Arsenal vs Milan is actually debateable.


It's a fair debate just wondered how it came about. But yeah milan vs arsenal would be a close game over 2 legs i'd give it to the gunners since italian teams are usually utterly crap away from home.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal V Milan in the Final 16 plz too see once and for all.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nocerino is not better than Song. Nocerino tries hard and gives his all, but he isn't as strong as Song on the ball, not as good a tackler, nor does he have as good technique (although that is improving). He's better than the current Flamini though. Strasser is a better player. Watch Song's CL games this season, and say Nocerino is better. Song is sometimes sloppy on the ball and gives it away too easily at times, but then he makes a great pass like to Santos against Chelsea. Give him some to actually settle in at Milan and prove himself at a higher level. His hattrick was awesome the other day though. Great buy from Allegri.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> Nocerino is not better than Song. Nocerino tries hard and gives his all, but he isn't as strong as Song on the ball, not as good a tackler, nor does he have as good technique (although that is improving). He's better than the current Flamini though. Strasser is a better player. Watch Song's CL games this season, and say Nocerino is better. Song is sometimes sloppy on the ball and gives it away too easily at times, but then he makes a great pass like to Santos against Chelsea. Give him some to actually settle in at Milan and prove himself at a higher level. His hattrick was awesome the other day though. Great buy from Allegri.


Better passes. Better at winning it back, is alot more mature than Song. 

Try actually watching a player before you judge him. He was immense for Palermo.

And to say Rodney Strasser is a better player is a joke. Why would milan send the kid on loan and sign Nocerino if Strasser is already better. 

And yes his hattrick was great Alex Song will never in his life score a hattrick. and like you say Song is sloppy ont he ball thats another reason why Nocerino is better than him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nocerino is sloppy on the ball at times too. 

Judging a defensive midfielder's talents on an ability to score a hat-trick is ridiculous. You made the same point comparing Ramsey and KPB. When Strasser comes back, he will slot straight in ahead of Nocerino. Nocerino was a last minute buy to add a little more depth, 500k iirc. Not many people thought he was Milan quality, but he's proven himself. Give Milan the choice between the two and they wouldn't hesitate to take Song.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> Nocerino is sloppy on the ball at times too.
> 
> Judging a defensive midfielder's talents on an ability to score a hat-trick is ridiculous. You made the same point comparing Ramsey and KPB. When Strasser comes back, he will slot straight in ahead of Nocerino. Nocerino was a last minute buy to add a little more depth, 500k iirc. Not many people thought he was Milan quality, but he's proven himself. Give Milan the choice between the two and they wouldn't hesitate to take Song.


I havent used it as a way to compare them. Its an added point. 

I agree that just looking at hattricks is ridiculous like anyone who says Hurst is better than Greaves is mental. The points were also nowhere near the comparisons. 

Nocirino was identified as a player available cheap due to having a year left on his deal and bought and put straight into the side. Doesn't sound like a depth player when he's barely missed a game since signing. I wish Wenger could find some 'emergency players' as good as Nocerino for 500k (you did recall correctly).

And strasser won't go back to Milan. He'll be quietly offloaded in the summer. Or end up as another of the strange loan/co-ownership deals that last 12 years.

===============================================================================================

Other new Genoa vs Inter postponed due to flooding


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> CBA looking back how did this milan vs gunners bollocks come about, seems a bit like the suarez vs ibra debate came out of nowhere and had no point.


boo hoo people aren't talking about Man Utd. Weren't you moaning about the opposite thing after the 1-6 game?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



steamed hams said:


> boo hoo people aren't talking about Man Utd. Weren't you moaning about the opposite thing after the 1-6 game?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> gervinho is better than robinho
> 
> wouldnt sagna play over jenkinson


no, pls, you are overating gervinho.


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Most of what you say is true, I was just talking about those particular players. If they played, it would be a close game, as I would consider Arsenal to be the fifth best team in England atm. Milan's defence is obviously better than Arsenal's, but Arsenal are better going forward. I think RVP would win Arsenal the game though.
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robinho is shit broski

so when does the main attraction of victory/roar start?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> lol buried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you even know our players, i highly doubt it, i watch some arsenal matches, so i could tell. nocerino is better than song, robinho is better than gervinho, is obvious many people hate robinho here, from what i see milan would win, one player(rvp) cannot really cause a lot of difference. by the way is rvp leaving or signing a new contact with arsenal, he is really awesome and deserves to be in a better team,


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Nothing we ever talk about in these threads has a point. But it came about through the Ibra vs Suarez as a side point comparisons were made between top 4 in england and Milan. Man Utd should beat Milan, City should beat Milan, *Chelsea at the moment would fuck it up but on paper should beat Milan*. Arsenal vs Milan is actually debateable.


ya, but if they still continue with the bad form, i highly doubt it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> robinho is shit broski
> 
> so when does the main attraction of victory/roar start?


7:30 I think.

Brockie scored two crackers for Newcastle today. They've looked much better than Perth.



reymisteriofan said:


> do you even know our players, i highly doubt it, i watch some arsenal matches, so i could tell. nocerino is better than song, robinho is better than gervinho, is obvious many people hate robinho here, from what i see milan would win, one player(rvp) cannot really cause a lot of difference. by the way is rvp leaving or signing a new contact with arsenal, he is really awesome and deserves to be in a better team,


:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's a fair debate just wondered how it came about. But yeah milan vs arsenal would be a close game over 2 legs i'd give it to the gunners since italian *teams are usually utterly crap away from home.*


*
*
ya, that is why inter beat bayern 2-0 away from home, and defeating chelsea away from home and milan defeating real madrid two yrs back away from home.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> Nocerino is not better than Song. Nocerino tries hard and gives his all, but he isn't as strong as Song on the ball, not as good a tackler, nor does he have as good technique (although that is improving). He's better than the current Flamini though. Strasser is a better player. Watch Song's CL games this season, and say Nocerino is better. Song is sometimes sloppy on the ball and gives it away too easily at times, but then he makes a great pass like to Santos against Chelsea. Give him some to actually settle in at Milan and prove himself at a higher level. His hattrick was awesome the other day though. Great buy from Allegri.


is too early to tell really, but i think song is not that great. for me nocerino is better cause he can score goals, good defending and cover the work rate, and better tackler


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> 7:30 I think.
> 
> Brockie scored two crackers for Newcastle today. They've looked much better than Perth.
> 
> ...


imao at me? very nice response, one player cant always cause a lot of difference, so you response is dumb, you think arsenal will win, i think milan would


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Laughing at you saying RVP is too good for Arsenal after Stringer said Thiago Silva is too good for Milan. It's cute.

You seriously need to learn how to use the edit button or the multi quote. It's not hard, chief.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

mikey will ban him for triple posting, all good.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> What does a player having an injury have anything to do with quality?


It'd be kind of hard to possess that quality if you're incapable of playing due to an injury... :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It seems like Brisbane's streak is considered very important by the FFA.

Aww yeah. Immense effort.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Laughing at you saying RVP is too good for Arsenal after Stringer said Thiago Silva is too good for Milan. It's cute.
> 
> You seriously need to learn how to use the edit button or the multi quote. It's not hard, chief.


ok, i wont triple post anymore nor i will do double post. 
i really hope napoli wins so that juve is not leader anymore. well lets see, looking forward for milan vs catania match, i predict a milan win with the scoreline being 2-0


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what a spectacle, pinnacle of football


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> what a spectacle, pinnacle of football


what you mean?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

melbourne vs brisbane, what a game. definitely better than milan


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> melbourne vs brisbane, what a game. definitely better than milan


:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

People under the age of eighty playing. Not for Serie A fans. 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> People under the age of eighty playing. Not for Serie A fans. 8*D


is it specifically a rule, if you can show me the rule in a trusted website, anyway i dont care about that, but maybe i may watch a game, who knows


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> is it specifically a rule, if you can show me the rule in a trusted website, anyway i dont care about that, but maybe i may watch a game, who knows


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BKB Hulk im pretty sure the Average age of starting 11's in Serie A was one of the lowest in Europe last season Deff lower than La Liga and alot closer to the Premiership than ud imagine


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fascinating. It still contains some old farts.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

true, but they are not old if you look at the whole. and they are not players who are 80 yrs or above


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what you mean, totti is 87


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> what you mean, totti is 87


and ryan giggs is 94


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, but GYAN RIGGS still gets some.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> not really, and arsenal is not fifth, they are fourth, they are better than newcastle, i would say milan would win based on the strongest X1 of both of them. willshere is good but one good match does not mean he is better. consistency is more important. well boateng is not consistent though


not really - tottenham are better than arsenal, and they also beat milan last year over two legs and have improved since then as they now have a great striker adebayor and parker who has been their best player this season. so that makes arsenal fifth behind city, utd, chelsea, spurs. wilshere is consistent, i just put a youtube video as you said you'd never seen him play. next time i won't bother.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> not really - tottenham are better than arsenal, and they also beat milan last year over two legs and have improved since then as they now have a great striker adebayor and parker who has been their best player this season. so that makes arsenal fifth behind city, utd, chelsea, spurs. wilshere is consistent, i just put a youtube video as you said you'd never seen him play. next time i won't bother.


who is asking you to do so. by the way how do i know if he is consistent if i dont watch him, tottenham did improve but i believe arsenal is better, they defeated chelsea 5-3. they lost this time cause of their poor form but they are coming back.
hulk, i could say the same about totti, he is still a very important player in roma


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

y u so bad, milanfan?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> y u so bad, milanfan?


yes, but not obsessed about them. 
milan can lose, what a horrible formation they are putting. we need good subs, our subs are horrible. if this is the formation i predict 1-1, hope the stupid president starts buying mids.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> who is asking you to do so. by the way how do i know if he is consistent if i dont watch him, tottenham did improve but i believe arsenal is better, they defeated chelsea 5-3. they lost this time cause of their poor form but they are coming back.
> hulk, i could say the same about totti, he is still a very important player in roma


that's one result, tottenham have already beaten arsenal this season, are higher in the league and have looked a much better side. you obviously don't watch a lot of EPL so it's ridiculous that you're even trying to argue with what i'm saying.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> who is asking you to do so. by the way how do i know if he is consistent if i dont watch him, tottenham did improve but i believe arsenal is better, they defeated chelsea 5-3. they lost this time cause of their poor form but they are coming back.
> hulk, i could say the same about totti, he is still a very important player in roma


I didn't know Totti slept with his brother's wife.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> that's one result, tottenham have already beaten arsenal this season, are higher in the league and have looked a much better side. you obviously don't watch a lot of EPL so it's ridiculous that you're even trying to argue with what i'm saying.


true, but arsenal are looking good right now. i am not trying to argue. but arsenal is looking good right now. well the season is still left, maybe for now spurs is better, but i think by the end of season arsenal will be the better side. 
hulk really, me too i did not know.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Subotic apparently out for the rest of the season apparently. Huge blow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> Subotic apparently out for the rest of the season apparently. Huge blow.


i heard he is out for the rest of the year, around 8 weeks, a broken eye socket surely wouldnt rule him out for the whole season


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah, got that wrong. year not season fpalm 6 weeks i just seen raphael honigstein tweet it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> Adelaide United defender Antony Golec could find himself in hot water after posting an offensive comment about referee Ben Williams on his Twitter page.
> 
> Williams was public enemy No.1 at Etihad Stadium on Saturday night after he sent off two Melbourne Victory players during their 2-2 draw with league-leaders Brisbane Roar.
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

I concur. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> I concur. :side:


As do I, he was pathetic and so were the lino's.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> "Ben Williams you are gay, biggest **** going around, you gypsy".


quote of the year


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hattrick for ronaldo, and puts madrid 5-1 up, 103 goals in 106 matches, brilliant record


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

6-1 now. BENZEMA.

Fucking hell, Jose. Bring on Sahin now.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Two goals for Benzema and Madrid wins 7-1. France is ready to destroy USA next friday.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

napoli vs juventus has been postponed :sad:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> hattrick for ronaldo, and puts madrid 5-1 up, 103 goals in 106 matches, brilliant record


That is a pretty damn disgusting record have to admit. Imagine him and Messi in the same squad scoring the same amount :argh:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ Team would self-destruct



reymisteriofan said:


> napoli vs juventus has been postponed :sad:


Me sad too.

On the other hand, that Madrid victory was superb.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The game between Athletic Bilbao and Barcelona should be interesting. Hoping for a draw so that Madrid can be three points ahead on top of the league. 

Muniain and Llorente please. 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> That is a pretty damn disgusting record have to admit. Imagine him and Messi in the same squad scoring the same amount :argh:


Ronaldo would never pass to Messi. He'd probably try to tackle him and steal his goals too.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Levante are no fuckin match for us. Without Banega, no problem. Bring on Madrid next week, we'll merk 'em.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah that's why I said If they had the same scoring records as they do now. If they could co exist would be all be royally fucked.

Agreed with HOL though that team would probably self destruct sooner or later.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

half time over and great game for robinho till now, people saying he was bad.
edit: great game, 4 goals with a clean sheet is something i was waiting. great game for robinho but he was better in the first half. napoli was lucky to have that game postponed cause i am sure they were tired because of playing with bayern


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's not bad. He's just startlingly average and overrated. Any decent full back should have him in their pocket.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

you did not see the game i suppose, well the bad thing about robinho he is bad at scoring and not very consistent. a decent fullback? maybe but not very sure if he plays like today. suprised ajax conceded 6 goals in their league, losing 6-4 is not good for them. 
nas, i dont think so, real madrid is on form and i am sure they will win.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Despite Barcelona undoubtedly going to recover and most likely dominate the rest of the game from here on out, seeing Bilbao beat them would be amazing. They're the only Spanish club I can say I have a real investment in with keeping up to date on their position due to their commitment in having only Basque born players wear the shirt.

Come on Bilbao


EDIT: Fabregas FFS.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nice one Masch fpalm

Brilliant from Cesc. Solid gold.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> I concur. :side:


"Ben Williams you are gay, biggest **** going around, you gypsy".


Brilliant. You did well to hold out for the draw tbh, I still need to see the red cards though


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

JAVI MARTINEZ. Are you kidding man?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great game today Ibra raped catania, scudetto will be ours we are too strong in Italy 
and great thing by Real wearing Forza Cassano shirt before the match


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pitch is so waterlogged (Bilbao vs Barca). Players struggling to keep the ball rolling!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

This sucks


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

just shows they wouldnt be able to do it in a cold wet night in Stoke


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

this great, a draw will good enough, forza atletic bilbao, score 1 more and dont let barca score then it is a great weekend.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cold night in Bilbao

edt: lmao this pitch is dreadful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

YES! :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


Come on Bilbao, would be a hell of a result.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck I really can't stand Pique's clumsiness sometimes, annoys the fuck out of me. 

We really need another CB.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Djourou. Take him, he's yours.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fucking Messi :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck off, Messi.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

shite defending :no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> Djourou. Take him, he's yours.


We would make a star out of him. 

But yeah Pique's awareness and reflexes were awful for that second goal. 

Thank fuck for Messi.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

carling cup final flashback there.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fack sake I was going to watch Barca live tonight for the first time in ages, and they fall behind twice.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What a lucky fucking goal.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fuck you messi, shit, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, altetic was going to win, stupid defender. :frustrate 
e game, give us pique, i would love to have him in our team, he would replace nesta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> fuck you messi, shit, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, altetic was going to win, stupid defender. :frustrate
> e game, give us pique, i would love to have him in our team, he would replace nesta


Lol, doesn't change the fact that he's still arguably the best center back in the world. His positioning was all wrong, you can see he had no idea the ball was coming towards him even when he was standing infront of Valdes and when he did it was too late. It was a mistake, but he does need to be more aware at times. 

He's a lot sharper when Puyol is there to sort out the defence line, but I've come to terms we can't rely on Puyol to be there anymore.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Lol, doesn't change the fact that he's still arguably the best center back in the world. His positioning was all wrong, you can see he had no idea the ball was coming towards him even when he was standing infront of Valdes and when he did it was too late. It was a mistake, but he does need to be more aware at times.
> 
> He's a lot sharper when Puyol is there to sort out the defence line, but I've come to terms we can't rely on Puyol to be there anymore.


i know that, i said that i want pique cause he is the best cb in the world, that is what i meant. puyol is old, barca needs a replacement for puyol, but they will not get thiago silva for sure cause he is not for sale. well at least barca did not win. now they 3 points behind real madrid.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

As if "Not being for sale" ever stopped a transfer from happening. Money talks And Barca can spend it with ease. If they really want him chances are he will probably walk.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

doubt it, he himself said that he is happy at milan, barca wanted him in last summer. but maybe cause of money he may walk, hopefully not. but i really doubt that milan is ready to sell him


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I want this guy who is younger and better looking than Silva.










DAT GERMAN ENGINEERING.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

DAT BEAST HUMMELS



reymisteriofan said:


> doubt it, he himself said that he is happy at milan, barca wanted him in last summer. but maybe cause of money he may walk, hopefully not. but i really doubt that milan is ready to sell him


Meh people say they are happy before walking out plenty of times. I dunno I just reckon that If Barca do come knocking again, especially with a bit more money he may decide to go.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

inb4 Mourinho floods Bernabeu for el clasico.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

EGame, what about both....... Guardiola could actually do a proper 3 man job at the back. Hummels-Pique-Silva 8*D

No doubt in my mind Barca would have eased that game if the conditions weren't like a fucking sunday league 'ground'.

Atletico have began their annual implosion rather early this year. Losing 3-2 to 10 man Getafe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi/Iniesta/Xavi 

Hummels/Pique/Silva

The invincible SEXtuple. :mark:

The 'Madrid gonna win the league/Madrid are better than Barcelona' talk has already started on a lot of forums.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Messi/Iniesta/Xavi
> 
> Hummels/Pique/Silva
> 
> The invincible SEXtuple. :mark:


As a football fan I feel like this - :mark: 

But if Liverpool was to ever come up against that - :argh:

Surprised people are saying Madrid are better. They should close the gap a bit but Barca still own them outright.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Messi/Iniesta/Xavi
> 
> Hummels/Pique/Silva
> 
> ...


Let's start it on this forum too:

lolbarca. draw wid bilbo baggins. their wel sh!t!!!!1!!

madird will win da leage, coz they hav ronadlo and he has betta skillz then messy!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> No doubt in my mind Barca would have eased that game if the conditions weren't like a fucking sunday league 'ground'.


My Sunday league team can win on a Sunday league ground so why can't Barca? 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I can see madrid winning the league but it's gonna be close.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shepard said:


> "Ben Williams you are gay, biggest **** going around, you gypsy".
> 
> 
> Brilliant. You did well to hold out for the draw tbh, I still need to see the red cards though


The first one was there, but the second one was FACKIN BALLSHIT.



reymisteriofan said:


> this great, a draw will good enough, forza atletic bilbao, score 1 more and dont let barca score then it is a great weekend.


FORZA BILBAO



EGame said:


> inb4 Mourinho floods Bernabeu for el clasico.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

barca will bring in someone from la masia like montoya or fontas instead of hummels


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I love Robbie Keane and Ireland right now.

Its 3-1 now and Galaxy seemed to have put Real Salt Lake down. Keane just scored. In the finals again against a Houston team who may be missing their key midfielder.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The boyhood dream has come true for Robbie Keane.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Awesome game, I might get to go to the final.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Its actually something great for Beckham to finally win an MLS Cup after all these years of trying. Especially if he leaves.

Oh yeah, found this but since I'm out of the prem thread:












> Last year, a Shrekish Wayne Rooney became the first footballer to ever get a giant, fireworks-filled effigy in his honor for Guy Fawkes Night. This year, the only man it could've been, Mario Balotelli -- complete with Super Mario cap, diamond earrings, hand-held mansion, a giant bottle rocket and "Why always me?" shirt -- gets one of his own.
> 
> Balotelli was a late, yet unanimous pick for this year's effigy. But having a firework house fire and promoting fireworks safety days later made him an easy pick for the Edenbridge Bonfire Society.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

robbie keane playing for his 20th club?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> inb4 Mourinho floods Bernabeu for el clasico.


:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fellow Barca fans/marks what do you guys make of Andreu Fontas? Will he become a first team regular for Barca or is he destined to be a backup?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Let's start it on this forum too:
> 
> lolbarca. draw wid bilbo baggins. their wel sh!t!!!!1!!
> 
> madird will win da leage, coz they hav ronadlo and he has betta skillz then messy!!!!


hopefully real madrid wins, cause i dont want barca to win the league, any team except barca, but there is no other team except for real to win it instead of barca,


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

OZOZOZOZIL


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fontas looks a talent. Undecided whether he will make the step up to 1st XI. I doubt it at the moment. Montoya will make it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> barca will bring in someone from la masia like montoya or fontas instead of hummels


It's possible, but neither are really ready for the starting XI. We have very promising talent in the likes of Thiago and Cuenca but still ended up buying Cesc and Sanchez. I think we will end up signing someone.



Renegade™ said:


> Fellow Barca fans/marks what do you guys make of Andreu Fontas? Will he become a first team regular for Barca or is he destined to be a backup?


The kid looks good, I'm not convinced he is Barcelona good yet, but I'm more than willing to give him a try.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Anybody saw Hannover Schalke? Teemu Pukki had a pretty awesome start in the Bundesliga.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










Kyrgiakos may have put him out for the season. Fracture apparently.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn that must have been one nasty ass collision


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That looks bad.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Central Coast Mariners/ Melbourne Victory this weekend. Why isn't this game being HYPED more in our A League thread? :side:


No Kewell is a bonus, plus they'll have players missing from suspension. We really should be able to take all 3 points


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

No Kewell, Fos, Covic or Hernandez hurts, but we still have ARCHIE. Hopefully last week was the start of something, because talent wise, it's pretty much the best team in the A-League.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ARCHIE is a threat, but we still have IBINI. I still need to work out what time it starts over here, hopefully not in the middle of the night like our last game 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

we're up there in talent, we've been solid outside of the roar match.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i heard ibra autobiography book is on sale soon, i really want to read it but since i live in asia i dont think i can. that book looks really interesting, and he is very honest and speak from his mind, i wonder what he must have written. i want it. i guess in that book we will see what he thinks about pep guardiola.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i heard ibra autobiography book is on sale soon, i really want to read it but since i live in asia i dont think i can. that book looks really interesting, and he is very honest and speak from his mind, i wonder what he must have written. i want it


Has he actually done any worth writing about? I don't want to read about winning trophies, has anything controversial happened in his life? Serious question since I haven't read anything about it. Football autobiographies don't interest me unless it's someone huge (Fergie) or someone controversial (Balotelli's autobiography will be epic).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

300 pages of getting hotshotted around by various clubs cos he chokes in big matches. what a read.

maybe a chapter focused on ponytails, forwarded by big andy carroll.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ßen said:


> Has he actually done any worth writing about? I don't want to read about winning trophies, has anything controversial happened in his life? Serious question since I haven't read anything about it. Football autobiographies don't interest me unless it's someone huge (Fergie) or someone controversial (Balotelli's autobiography will be epic).


it is quite interesting, it writes about the calciopoli scandal, his fights with the locker room as you know how is his attitude, it writes why he did not like `pep and many other things, i do really want to read balloteli autobiography, it would be epic, kiz he does not always flop in big matches, what about those two goals against arsenal and that goal against madrid. lets see if he flop against barca on 23rd of november, but i am not sure


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Maybe a chapter exposing his affair with Pique.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar signs new four year deal with Santos, worth 120k p/w. Trolling Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just makes them have to pay more to get him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

American Oguchi Onyewu got in a fight with Slatan. The end result of the fight was Slatan breaking a rib. Next time he should pick a fight on a small guy like Clarence Seedorf and not this guy....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

_"For example, at Barca players were banned from driving their sports cars to training. I thought this was ridiculous - it was no one's business what car I drive - so in April, before a match with Almeria, I drove my Ferrari Enzo to work. It caused a scene.''_

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> _"For example, at Barca players were banned from driving their sports cars to training. I thought this was ridiculous - it was no one's business what car I drive - so in April, before a match with Almeria, I drove my Ferrari Enzo to work. It caused a scene.''_
> 
> :lmao



Fucking classic.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ßen said:


> Has he actually done any worth writing about? I don't want to read about winning trophies, has anything controversial happened in his life? Serious question since I haven't read anything about it. Football autobiographies don't interest me unless it's someone huge (Fergie) or someone controversial (Balotelli's autobiography will be epic).


Being involved with Juve when they had title stripped off them and relegated to Serie B for match fixing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He also plays for the greatest team in the world.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> He also plays for the greatest team in the world.


true, lol. 

gunner 14, juve was actually meant to be relegated to serie c1 but because of their appeal they were relegated to serie b. that year was horrible for italian football and their are still paying the price of it. many team cheated like milan, inter,juve, i wonder what zlatan thinks about calciopoli


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> He also plays for the greatest team in the world.


FORZA SWEDEN


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ibra has been talking a lot lately, maybe cause of his book, everyday i see the news, i see ibra talking. now he says he does not have any personal problems with pep and said he does not care if he dissapointed xavi. to much talking ibra, now concentrate on the pitch


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> As I'm sure every grown man reading this already knows, Justin Bieber is currently in Madrid, where he was honored with a creepy wax statue of himself with long neck. And according to Sport.es, Jose Mourinho decided to use his international break to take his daughter to Bieber's hotel to meet the 17-year-old popstar in person.
> 
> Of course, like everywhere Bieber goes, there was a large crowd of fans congregated outside the hotel, so when Mourinho's car with tinted windows -- not unlike one Bieber might ride in -- left the hotel after their meet and greet, the Bieber fans went nuts, thinking their tiny messiah was escaping. They reportedly rushed the car, hitting it and blocking it's path. Presumably until they realized it was just a 48-year-old Portuguese man with his daughter inside.
> 
> And that's when Jose Mourinho learned that it's all relative when it comes to being The Special One.


Girls its only some old Portuguese man.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

milan will defeat fiorentina with no difficulty, cause fiore sucks right now


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Would anybody else cash in on Pereira in the summer (Porto)? They have a full back who looks a potential world beater there (Sandro) Of course Pereira's experience and quality is invaluable, but at the moment they could get a huge price from Chelsea if they sold him.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The deal was apparently inches from happening over the summer, and Chelsea are expected to go in again in January from what I've heard.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Apparently Chelsea will bid 30m€ for Pereira in january. (French media)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We'd never bid that for him. We've got the best left back in the world and Bertrand looks very promising. If we didn't want to pay around €26m for him in the summer, why would we spend it in January?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Unless they turn him into a Lahm and put him on the opposite side.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, I thought they might do that. I'm not quite sure why they want him so much, they need a right back more, unless as you say they are planning to play him on the opposite side.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Only thing I can think of is put him on the left wing and give Mata the centre permanently.

But he's not worth that amount and they are many better players than him. We should just wait till the summer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Holy shit my dad just called me and told me he got tickets to the MLS finals, they've been sold out for weeks. Can't fucking wait!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Said it last window - Pereira would be a complete waste of money for Chelsea. Joel has already listed why. They need a RB pretty badly, so they should definitely be looking for someone there.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bulk who do Mariners have this weekend? I want to say Heart or Sydney but I can't remember 


Also change the thread title to include the a league w/ your new SUPER MOD POWERS 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Central Coast is playing at Sydney. That should actually be a pretty good game.

We've got Perth at home this week. Hernandez being rushed back from international duty so he can start, while it seems like Kewell will probably be on the bench because of his hamstring. Need to pick up the three points here to keep the run of form going. Hoping for more magic from ARCHIE.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm out friday night so I'll probably sleep through the game on saturday, or I'll be too busy getting back through Sunderland for the fulham game, but I'll try to catch the highlights somewhere. We're on good form though and can hopefully pick up the win, although since it's at Sydney I'd be fine with a draw.

How's Kewell actually been playing for you since he came over? Haven't seen much of him for Victory


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Chelsea actually is looking for an RB, as they've been looking at Gregory van der Wiel for some time.

Pereira, I assume, would be the long-term replacement for Ashley Cole, though honestly it doesn't look like Cole is anywhere near ready to be done yet.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I seen some wonder goal a few days ago, some guy scored his first goal in A-League or some shit. Amazing goal.

van der Wiel isn't a top class RB imo. He's good, but he is suspect defensively but is good offensively, yes, that's like a lot of modern full backs but I don't think he is Chelsea starting quality just yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shepard said:


> I'm out friday night so I'll probably sleep through the game on saturday, or I'll be too busy getting back through Sunderland for the fulham game, but I'll try to catch the highlights somewhere. We're on good form though and can hopefully pick up the win, although since it's at Sydney I'd be fine with a draw.
> 
> How's Kewell actually been playing for you since he came over? Haven't seen much of him for Victory


absolute wank


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Played well against Sydney and Roar. Bad against Adelaide. Decent-good in the rest.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Injured already


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bayern vs. Dortmund!!!!!!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Napoli vs Lazio, going to be a great game


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Should watch that too. Great week.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao borrusia monglenbach 5-0 werder bremen


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, I'm watching that. What a thumping.

It's begun..


----------



## returnofmozangeles (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> Napoli vs Lazio, going to be a great game


I hope Nazio lose.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good results from Saints, and still top of the league.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Marco Reus. Apparently Munich bound now, what an amazing talent. Lovely to watch.

Dortmund/Munich has been underwhelming thus far...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Life without Schweinsteiger.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fuck. milan drawing 0-0


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Meh, game was dull (Munich/Dortmund). One moment decided the game more or less. It will give Dortmund even more confidence going into our game, although I'm still confident with how they have performed away from home in Europe that we can pick up the 3 points. 


Benzema has apparently scored 33 goals in his last 45 games for Madrid. No matter what you say about him that's a very good return.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

come on valencia


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

also dem 0-0's

FORZA SERIE A


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Serie A bringing the goal fests this season. So many 1-0s and 0-0s. Has quite a lot of attacking talent so not sure why it seems so dull.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid playing dirty as fuck.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Madrid playing dirty as fuck.


MADRID 2-0 VALENCIA. HALA MADRID.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GAME ON 2-1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ScrewYou said:


> MADRID 2-0 VALENCIA. HALA MADRID.


u mad?

Soldado!


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> u mad?
> 
> Soldado!


LETS GO MADRID, WE CAN SHOW BARCELONA WHO IS DA BEST!!!!


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

CRISTIANO RONALDO IS THE BEST!
Madrid 3-1 Valencia.
Hala madrid.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

3-2 COME ON


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Soldado!

GET ANOTHER GOAL.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> 3-2 COME ON


We will still win. We will conquer Valencia.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I want Valencia to win simply to shut that guy up


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bloody hell. How is Soldado not above Torres in the Spanish pecking order? Immense.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I want Valencia to win simply to shut that guy up


You can´t and i won´t cuz madrid will win.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what a fucking finish. fuck you offside.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

HOLY FUCK


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fuck hate the ref, that seedorf goal was not offside. milan deserve to win, i guess juve are cheating again, bribing the ref in our game so we draw and they win. anyway we will show em who is the boss. real madrid will win so fuck of barca. barca wont win la liga, real madrid is better and they will prove it unless barca bribes the ref like this year in the champions league


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

HALA CHELSEA. FORZA BARCELONA.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FUCKKKKKKK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> fuck hate the ref, that seedorf goal was not offside. milan deserve to win, i guess juve are cheating again, bribing the ref in our game so we draw and they win. anyway we will show em who is the boss. real madrid will win so fuck of barca. barca wont win la liga, real madrid is better and they will prove it unless barca bribes the ref like this year in the champions league


Post of the year?


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Phew, that was close but ofcourse the best must win.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

mourinho trolling.

unbelievable from san iker.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ScrewYou said:


> Phew, that was close but ofcourse the best must win.


I agree Madrid are the best team in the world. Who is Messi? FORZA RONALDO, HALA BENZEMA.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Soldado MOTM. 

If that third goal would have counted he would have a legendary hattrick.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rockhead said:


> I agree Madrid are the best team in the world. Who is Messi? FORZA RONALDO, HALA BENZEMA.


You sir are very smart.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Post of the year?


yes post of the year, if you saw that barca and real game then you will know. 

tommorow juve will loseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 2-0 as always palermo has defeated them in their past 4 games so no suprise. hope udinese loses and juve loses so we would get the advantage


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

DAMN, DAMN, DAMN you Madrid!

So fuckin close. I hope VDB was watching Soldado. If he doesn't get called up for the next friendly or whatever, the whole world should collectively facepalm. 

Damn, we dominated those putas in the second half, but conceded a goal from zonal marking which is a fail. I didn't now Emery implemented tactics from Benitez's era. And then our ridiculous keeper totally lost his mind for the third.

Meh, I expected us to get thrashed like last season, so for us to come this close shows that we have closed the gap on Madrid/Barca. I predict this year, we'll only be 20 points behind Madrid/Barca. (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Y U LET US DOWN LOS CHE 

Haven't seen the Barca or Madrid matches yet, apart from catching Benzema's goal when channel flicking.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Read something about a Higuain handball not being "picked up" by the ref, anybody see it?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Saw the game, complete domination from Barca, could've had 9 or 10. Good to see Villa get a goal off the bench and Cueca get another assist (Downing should be taking notes on how to cross a football) as well as DAT DRAGBACK. Cuenca actually looks like a younger clone of Ribery. Also, something i've noticed is that Fabregas is an absolute foul magnet. Not quite as quick with the ball at his feet as the other Barca players so he tends to go down a lot, winning a lot of free kicks which is sometimes better than constantly passing through teams.


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Read something about a Higuain handball not being "picked up" by the ref, anybody see it?


If it's the incident I'm thinking of towards the end, it would have been harsh to deem it as handball. He was on the floor as the Valencia player shot, in a crowded area may I add, it seemed to hit him between his chest and his arm, would have been very harsh.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, it was never a handball.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Juventus 3-0 Palermo, obviously match fixing, right reymisteriofan?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Evo said:


> Juventus 3-0 Palermo, obviously match fixing, right reymisteriofan?


nope. obviously not, i was angry, i posted something with no sense, or maybe a little though. but still what makes me so angry is that inter got a goal offside and was counted while milan had a goal onside and was not counted plus 2 penalties were not given. and the dumb coach puts seedorf or ambrosini, so stupid. put someone else. anyway i am sure we will still win serie a. juve has difficult matches while milan has easy matches. we already faced the big teams apart from inter while juve has to face udinese, lazio and napoli and roma. while we already face them. the only tough match we have for now is against inter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

are you always angry then, because you never actually post ANY sense


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> are you always angry then, because you never actually post ANY sense


give me examples before talking. and see all my posts then talk


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

none of your posts make sense reymisteriofan. same applies with the micromilta whatever guy. italian fans dont seem to get over so well on this forum

in unrelated news, christiano ronaldo donated 2400 euros to palestinian kids. 

are they sure the money didnt just fall out of his pocket and he never noticed?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> none of your posts make sense reymisteriofan. same applies with the micromilta whatever guy. italian fans dont seem to get over so well on this forum
> 
> in unrelated news, christiano ronaldo donated 2400 euros to palestinian kids.
> 
> are they sure the money didnt just fall out of his pocket and he never noticed?


nitromalta u idiot


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> none of your posts make sense reymisteriofan. same applies with the micromilta whatever guy. italian fans dont seem to get over so well on this forum
> 
> in unrelated news, christiano ronaldo donated 2400 euros to palestinian kids.
> 
> are they sure the money didnt just fall out of his pocket and he never noticed?




Ron is probably just cutting back on hair products.


Nice gesture though, he can donate me Irina Shayk if he likes.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> none of your posts make sense reymisteriofan. same applies with the micromilta whatever guy. italian fans dont seem to get over so well on this forum
> 
> in unrelated news, christiano ronaldo donated 2400 euros to palestinian kids.
> 
> are they sure the money didnt just fall out of his pocket and he never noticed?


so predicting that milan will win against catania does not make any sense? you meant all of my post do not make sense. saying that barca and real madrid are the best in the world right now does not make any sense? see all my post first then talk, you meant all. some of my post dont make sense but not all. kiz and you are stupid if both of you meant all


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Im sorry but whenever i read your posts all I see is neverending praise for the Italians and their league, while a constant hatred of all others, especially the English


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Don't you think that the Champions League is corrupt and that Barca bribe referees and that's the only reason they win?

Ronaldo is trying to shed his bad boy image, no coincidence he donated that money right after buying crystal boots for the entire Madrid squad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Don't you think that the Champions League is corrupt and that Barca bribe referees and that's the only reason they win?
> 
> Ronaldo is trying to shed his bad boy image, no coincidence he donated that money right after buying crystal boots for the entire Madrid squad.


Ronaldo a bad boy? hmmm not exactly a Colin farrell is he.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cocky, brash, player, arrogant, you know what I mean. That's definitely the public perception of him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Cocky, brash, player, arrogant, you know what I mean. That's definitely the public perception of him.


I know man he is all those things, suppose as far as footballers go he could be considered one.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Linesman in Granada vs Mallorca just been hit in face with something wrapped in a bin bag. Game suspended.

Cheers spanish fans. Fucking assholes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Linesman in Granada vs Mallorca just been hit in face with a coin. Game suspended.
> 
> Cheers spanish fans. Fucking assholes.


What a softy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i kinda like ronaldo. sure he's a bit of a douche, but you cant deny he's entertaining 

he used to be more whiny. now he backs it up more with better play and comedy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Don't hate the playa hate the game.

Can't hate a guy for smashing this


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> What a softy.


No there dead right. Fans throw shit on pitch game over kick all the fans out from the section of stadium it came from then carry on game. You'll soon find the one that threw it then.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just watched the Roma game there now, Lamela will be world class. He's an amazing prospect.

Osvaldo got robbed of goal of the season:






If I were him I'd kill that linesman.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Irish Jet said:


> Just watched the Roma game there now, Lamela will be world class. He's an amazing prospect.
> 
> Osvaldo got robbed of goal of the season:
> 
> ...


Yeah Lamela looks like a cracking player and great goal from osvaldo he looks decent aswell.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lamela looks a talent. Unbelievable goal from Osvaldo, not even offside.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> Im sorry but whenever i read your posts all I see is neverending praise for the Italians and their league, while a constant hatred of all others, especially the English


english? if i never hate the english, in fact i like that league, it is very unpredictable this year. seb, of course not, they have a great squad, but if you saw that match against chelsea in 2009 and real madrid this year then you will know. 

wow what a goal of osvaldo, could have been goal of the season in italy, that was not offside. italian ref are corrupted


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

alright, fair enough lad. my bad


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Reymysteriofan is alright with the English league. Nitromalta is pretty bad though, Seems like he just has a genuine hatred for English football in general while overrating the Italian league.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I guess its nicro i meant then


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LANDON DONOVAN. Makes up for that PK miss in the 2009 MLS Cup Finals, scores tonight. Galaxy 15 minutes away from winning the MLS Cup. Hellz yeah.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Robbie Keane has always dreamed of winning the MLS Cup ever since he was a child growing up on the streets of Dublin.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Robbie Keane has always dreamed of winning the MLS Cup ever since he was a child growing up on the streets of Dublin.


And the boyhood dream has come true for Robbie Keane!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Its pretty memorable actually. Beckham is probably leaving MLS after this, Donovan is also done with his contract. 

And Keane's lifelong goal came true!

wooooo!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just got back from the game, holy fuck was it awesome. Galaxy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Robbie Keane has always dreamed of winning the MLS Cup ever since he was a child growing up on the streets of Dublin.


a league's greatest import if you ask sxe


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good thing the Galaxy won the thing. Beckham was going to leave with or without it. This will at least reflect a little better on American soccer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Galaxy wins, Chelsea loses. What a great day!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Reymysteriofan is alright with the English league. Nitromalta is pretty bad though, Seems like he just has a genuine hatred for English football in general while overrating the Italian league.


i think nitromalta has a problem with england in general, i remember seeing him posting in other parts of the forum moaning about english people


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



DubC said:


> Galaxy wins, *Chelsea loses. What a great day!*


STFU DUBC, STFU!

Beckham seems to always win something in his last season for the club.

Man Utd - Premier League (but he had won tons already, obv)
Real Madrid - Finally wins La Liga
LA Galaxy - Finally wins the MLS Cup

Come to Chelsea for a year Beckham. We need your lucky ass here


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal need him so they can regain the Emirates Cup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

we need him to retain the dublin super cup


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> we need him to retain the dublin super cup












SUPER MARIO > Beckham


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

seen beckham got 19 assists for galaxy this year. not a great league but still impressive.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> STFU DUBC, STFU!
> 
> Beckham seems to always win something in his last season for the club.
> 
> ...


i think chelsea wont reach top four unless the sell mikel and buy good midfildiers in jan or else i can see them going to the europa league.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i think chelsea wont *rich* top four unless the sell mikel and buy good midfildiers in jan or else i can see them going to the europa league.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That Balotelli picture can be used for just about anything. :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



steamed hams said:


>


opps, spelling mistake


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> i think nitromalta has a problem with england in general, i remember seeing him posting in other parts of the forum moaning about english people


Probably hates all those English holidaymakers in Malta Italy.



Evo said:


> That Balotelli picture can be used for just about anything. :lmao



sure about that?


















Hm, I guess it can.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



atteumis said:


> :flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i think chelsea wont reach top four unless the sell mikel and buy good midfildiers in jan or else i can see them going to the europa league.


Mikel? They need to get rid of aload of deadwood, the likes of Anelka, Bosingwa, Malouda, Drogba,
even Lampard and Terry are slacking, I feel sorry for AVB, Chelsea need a complete makeover.


----------



## nobracommander (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Does a team in the Scottish Football League count?

Ross County for life, baby.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

imagine if roman invested some more cash.

courtois

pereria cahill alex cole

moutinho essien martinez

sturridge cavani mata


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> imagine if roman invested some more cash.
> 
> courtois
> 
> ...


SOME more cash ? Pereira, Cahil, Moutinho, Martinez and Cavani would cost more than 100m€.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

isnt pereria a left back though


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> isnt pereria a left back though


idk, i just knew he was a wing back and he's been linked to chelsea a lot



ABKiss said:


> SOME more cash ? Pereira, Cahil, Moutinho, Martinez and Cavani would cost more than 100m€.


slim pickings for abramovich. the guy spent 75 million on luiz and torres.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, he plays on the left, which is why I still don't get why the links were there. Chelsea are pretty set for the left side, unless they want to move on Malouda (possible).

Convinced Moutinho to Chelsea will happen at some stage. Surprised the media aren't making shit up about it, really.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hey COURTOIS/FALCAO, please don't be useless. could do with real madrid dropping some points here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Got to go against Courois today.

Hala Madrid and all of that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Can't wait for Madrid/Atletico. Too bad I will have to stream Barca again though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

*FORZA BARCA

Relatively comfortable end to the year and if we don't lose El Clasico it will be an unbeaten 2011. Hoping for a good team performance today as it's been all Xavi/Messi recently. Wingers aren't performing atm, hoping to see Pedro involved.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Derdiyok hat trick for leverkusen today.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> idk, i just knew he was a wing back and he's been linked to chelsea a lot
> 
> 
> 
> *slim pickings for abramovich. the guy spent 75 million on luiz and torres.*












same basic principle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Derdiyok hat trick for leverkusen today.


I hate that guy!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> I hate that guy!


You should reply with sell torres, sign derdiyok.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great goal Adrian. Madrid trailing... for the moment.

Di Maria being a bitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronalllllddddddoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gol gol gol gol gol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh Ronaldo, you fuckhead.

Edit: Holy fuck at that goal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Higuain what a player, always has a goal in him should start all the time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Was Courtois's red card correct? What actually happened?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bit naive of him to go in like that.

Surprised Reyes doesn't get a nice ovation, seeing that his goal won them the league in 2006-07.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Another red fuck me and ath madrid are fucking useless in these derbies, pointless derby.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Another red fuck me and ath madrid are fucking useless in these derbies, pointless derby.


Frustration sets in and they get careless.


Edit: :lmao love the Spanish commentators:"Pe-Pe-Pe PEPE AW PEPE PEPE"


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We beat Sporting in a nerve wrecking game, but we still managed to win it despite playing with 10 men for most of the 2nd half. Cardozo did not deserve to get sent off. 

Well done, Benfica, you guys showed heart tonight. It's games like these that make true champions.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca losing against Getafe.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn huge win for Getafe if they manage to hold on.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

busquets booked for diving as usual


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> *FORZA BARCA
> 
> Relatively comfortable end to the year *and if we don't lose El Clasico it will be an unbeaten 2011*. Hoping for a good team performance today as it's been all Xavi/Messi recently. Wingers aren't performing atm, hoping to see Pedro involved.


What if you lose to Getafe?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

El classico in two weeks, barca 6 behind real.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Top of la liga

Real Madrid played 13 won 11 drawn 1 lost 1
Barcelona played 13 won 8 drawn 4 lost 1

Top of premiership
Man City played 12 won 11 drawn 1 lost 0
Man Utd played 13 won 9 drawn 3 lost 1

FACT - La Liga more competitive than Premiership.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Spurs and Valencia will win prem and la liga.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA BARCA.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fuck you barca, cost me a multi. if lazio scored a goal i would've had a multi too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I missed both games due to Sky being garbage. Big pressure on the Madrid game now.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fuck juve won, great barca loss. great madrid won. now 6 points above barca. hate you juve, i thought they would lose points, with napoli they will lose or draw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid are relentless against the lower teams this year, which makes me fear for the league. Champions League will be fine though as Barcelona always deliver in the big games. Momentum will go to whoever wins El Clasico though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lmao get on Getafe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bluuhhhhh


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol Barca.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

KING CARLOS THE GREAT puts a ten man Victory up 3-2 with ten minutes to go. Don't fuck up this time.

We tried our best to fuck it up all day, but finally another win. :hb


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> KING CARLOS THE GREAT puts a ten man Victory up 3-2 with ten minutes to go. Don't fuck up this time.
> 
> We tried our best to fuck it up all day, but finally another win. :hb


Was the reffing as bad on TV as it looked at the ground? The ref was a fucktard who seemed to screw both sides with some shitty decisions.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15802825.stm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



haribo said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15802825.stm



Would have been fun to watch.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Imagine if you had left early lol.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

C'Mon The Killie!!!! :lmao only 4 points between us and Rangers now, we've got Hooper back in form, young Dylan McGeouch looks like he's ready to start chllenging for a place in the first team and we've even got Samaras contributing, but next 2 games will be big challenges for us with Dundee Utd away and then at home to Hearts


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

If we lose Clasico i can't see us recovering.

I missed the game yesterday, I'm assuming Pep went 3-4-3? It's a hit or miss, definitely miss yesterday.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



danny_boy said:


> C'Mon The Killie!!!! :lmao only 4 points between us and Rangers now, we've got Hooper back in form, young Dylan McGeouch looks like he's ready to start chllenging for a place in the first team and we've even got Samaras contributing, but next 2 games will be *big challenges *for us with Dundee Utd away and then at *home to Hearts*


As a Hearts fan, I can tell you now, that game will be anything but a big challenge for Celtic. We are awful.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

milan too good for chievo. levante is so impressive this season, i am suprised


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






What is wrong with this guy? He scored one of these like a month ago.


----------



## Slapstick (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FAO coopieroLCFC

Can't belive you lot robbed us of Pearson! Did you see our result the other day? 2-0 up agaist burnley 75mins to go, finishes 2-3 :'(
Still...

*BARMBY*​


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> Top of la liga
> 
> Real Madrid played 13 won 11 drawn 1 lost 1
> Barcelona played 13 won 8 drawn 4 lost 1
> ...


pretty obvious, in fact most of the leagues are more competitive than la liga. that is why i consider la liga to be a boring league.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Apparently Barca are looking at buying another winger, Gaitan from Benfica. I know Sanchez has been woeful and Downing-esque so far, but he deserves more time, and Pedro is back now anyway. Any money laying around needs to be spent on acquiring Jordi Alba.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

tbf Gaitan is pretty awesome but yeah, between Sanchez, Pedro, Afellay, Cuenca and the fact Messi and Villa also occupy wide spots at times, he's hardly needed for Barca.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Affelay is out for like six months. He hasn't exactly hit the ground running either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Afellay has barely played for Barca but when he does he's done well (got the crucial assist for Messi's 1st in the CL semi against Madrid).

Either way, Pedro has to come in now he's fit again, over both Villa and Sanchez.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if Barca dont want Sanchez, maybe they'll sell to Arsenal.

They owe a favor, anyway... :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal have almost enough wingers to fill an entire first team already.

Gervinho, Walcott, Arshavin, Park, Yossi, AOC, Miyachi + possibly more that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arshavin will be gone in January.

Almost a lock.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Tbf no-one has really stood out for Barca recently, besides Messi who has carried the side at times and Alves + Xavi are models of consistency. The team is crying out for Iniesta's return. Pique, Villa, Busquets, Valdes have all been pretty meh recently, as have Cesc and Sanchez, though they're both coming back from injuries. Sanchez just needs time, he's a class act. If anyone's leaving, it'll be Afellay. Was a strange signing in the first place, there's been a few of those recently (Keirrison, Henrique, Chygrynskiy).


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> if Barca dont want Sanchez, maybe they'll sell to Arsenal.
> 
> They owe a favor, anyway... :side:


Nah we owe them again.

They let us have Toral + Bellerin. (who are piss poor but Wenger likes them so they'll end up average like Denilson and diaby)
Gave us 10m for an injured Petit
Took V.Bronckhorst 
Gave us 25M for a 1 legged Overmars.

We owe Barca alot.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arshavin will be gone in January.
> 
> Almost a lock.


what happened to arshavin, why he is not starting, some personal problem or is he a sub. 


ibra scored 101 goals in 196 games in serie a.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ He's shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> ^ He's shit.


he was good in the past two seasons. 

looking forward to the napoli vs juventus match, hope napoli wins. then juve will only be 1 point above us. plus they will have to face udinese and roma away while we have easy teams. we should be able to be above the table by the end of december


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal fans wouldn't agree with you.

Hoping to see Rayo given a spanking tonight. 9 points from 18 away is not good enough.

Also, to those who think Puyol is past his best: http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...rcelona-captain-carles-puyol-has-been-absent-


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

barca needs a new puyol, cause puyol is a great captain. i wonder how barca would be without puyol, they would certainly miss him when he retires. great player. good for him that he won a world cup.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Napoli just missed a pen.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

stupid, inler, fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

sorry, i did not wanted to do doubles post, my computer lag

edit: goalllll, from hamsik, yeahhhhhhhh, but it was offside. but the ref did not see it, so i am lucky


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

napoli lead juventus


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

2-0 napoli winning, great


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Alexis Sanchez gets two goals. Barca up 2-0. Alternating between this and Carling Cup. First goal by Alexis was great.

3-0 now, wrapped up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

why is barcelona the only game?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> why is barcelona the only game?


I think because they have Club World Cup starting next week, so they are doing a game early.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah 3-1 for napoli, great


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Happy with the 3-3 draw well done Juve


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

nooo, 3-3. fuck, but now they are two points above us, fuck


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> nooo, 3-3. fuck, but now they are two points above us, fuck


no worries man we are still the strongest team if we continue playing like we did in the last 7 games no 1 will stop us


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Really happy with the turnout, even if it was against Rayo. Villa and Sanchez scoring is a good sign for next week.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> no worries man we are still the strongest team if we continue playing like we did in the last 7 games no 1 will stop us


true, we could have been with 26 points if it wasnt for the ref in that fiorentina game, but the thing is that i want juve to lose points, i guess they will lose this week against cesena cause they always lose points against small teams. i want milan to take the top spot back as soon as possible, the sooner the better


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good to see Milan doing well, I've always looked out for their results (I tend to have a team I vaguely support in a few countries) ever since the Gullit/van Basten days. Maldini, Pirlo and Seedorf kept my interest over the years whilst Pato does so now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Juve/Napoli was a great watch.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Probably been posted obviously but WHAT A COCK.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Seeing as the keeper is off his line and the encroaching players are from Juve I assume you're referring to the ref.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez has arrived. His first goal was great. Villa scored a tap-in, but hopefully it gives him some confidence. Messi brilliant and scored a sublime goal. Solid win. Hoping for that line-up for El Clasico, minus Keita and Mascherano.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Has Sahin still not yet slotted into Madrid?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's only just come back from injury HOL.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It would be delicious if Madrid somehow collapse this weekend. 

Sanchez gonna rip Madrid up if he plays like he did yesterday.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...rard-pique-could-miss-clasico-clash-with-real

Would be hilarious if this went through, considering Xabi Alonso did the exact same thing (and has previous), even after Mourinho came out and said he wouldn't get a yellow card against Atletico - yet there's no big deal made out of it. I'd have no problem seeing both Pique and Alonso banned for El Clasico if they want to be consistent with the rules - Alonso is Madrid's most important player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...rard-pique-could-miss-clasico-clash-with-real
> 
> Would be hilarious if this went through, considering Xabi Alonso did the exact same thing (and has previous), even after Mourinho came out and said he wouldn't get a yellow card against Atletico - yet there's no big deal made out of it. I'd have no problem seeing both Pique and Alonso banned for El Clasico if they want to be consistent with the rules - Alonso is Madrid's most important player.



Would suck if pique or alonso missed it, both teams need to have their best possible 11 out from a neutrals standpoint.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i remember people used to say serie a is boring, it is to defensive, blah blah, serie a is exciting, 3-3 juve and napoli, 3-4 lecce and milan, 4-3 palermo and inter, roma 2-3 milan, those were great and exciting matches. this season serie a has been great. hopefully we win


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Serie a has been more fun to watch this season, i still prefer the prem and bundesliga though.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i remember people used to say serie a is boring, it is to defensive, blah blah, serie a is exciting, 3-3 juve and napoli, 3-4 lecce and milan, 4-3 palermo and inter, roam 2-3 milan, those were great and exciting matches. this season serie a has been great. hopefully we win


I haven't watched Seria A for a while mainly because a couple of season's ago it was boring and defensive but looking at those results I may have to restart watching it again, luckily it's on the same channel as Bundesliga so i'm not going to have to stop watching one league in order to see the other


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

premier league is the best no doubt, bundesliga for me is great too but i prefer serie a more than bundesliga. the league i find boring to watch is la liga, true last time serie a was boring to watch. but i guess it is more attacking and more exciting, but obviously my favourite to watch is serie a


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Premier League and Bundesliga are best, but my favorite to watch is La Liga


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

la liga is usually an absolute goal fest, great fun to watch. prem is obviously the best though.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Premier League, la Liga and Bundesliga are ahead of Serie A imo, more quality players and teams.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Anybody see Vidal's assist for Matri? Perfectly executed through ball. Gutted we didn't sign him.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ABKiss said:


> Premier League, la Liga and *Bundesliga *are ahead of Serie A imo, more quality players and teams.


seriously?, only bayern is better. napoli, milan, inter and juve are better than monchengladbach, leverkusen, schalke and dortmund. bayern is the better than all serie a teams, but with milan it is close, but only a little bit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> seriously?, only bayern is better. napoli, milan, inter and juve are better than monchengladbach, leverkusen, schalke and dortmund. bayern is the better than all serie a teams, but with milan it is close, but only a little bit.


For entertainment value, I think Bundesliga is the best league in the world. Their fans are unreal too. Give the German league a watch seriously, it's real good stuff.

Serie A has been down the past few years but I really enjoyed what I saw of the likes of Napoli and Schalke last season and there have been some great games this year too, Napoli/Juventus yesterday was brilliant to watch.

La Liga and the Premier League are definitely top of the pile.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> *For entertainment value*, I think Bundesliga is the best league in the world. Their fans are unreal too. Give the German league a watch seriously, it's real good stuff.
> 
> Serie A has been down the past few years but I really enjoyed what I saw of the likes of Napoli and Schalke last season and there have been some great games this year too, Napoli/Juventus yesterday was brilliant to watch.
> 
> La Liga and the Premier League are definitely top of the pile.


that is true, i do watch, not always but i do, it is nice. i like that league, it is very unpredictable, look last season monchenglabach last year was fighting for relegation, now they are 2nd and are figthing for the title.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> that is true, i do watch, not always but i do, it is nice. i like that league, it is very unpredictable, look last season monchenglabach last year was fighting for relegation, now they are 2nd and are figthing for the title.


That is what you get with the Bundesliga. Mainz 05 went the first 7 games unbeaten last season winning all 7. They ended up finishing the season in 5th place and this season after 12 games haven't even won 5 games let alone the 7 they managed in 5 games previous the previous season. They even beat Bayern Munich 3-2 at the weekend.

In the 2008/2009 season, Wolfsburg won the division by 2 points, the following season they finished 20 points off of top and finished in 8th place and then last season they narrowly survived relegation.

You don't quite know what you're getting in the Bundesliga and that is what makes it very exciting. You won't be able to say "They will win the league this year" although many predict Bayern Munich to win it pretty much every year.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> That is what you get with the Bundesliga. Mainz 05 went the first 7 games unbeaten last season winning all 7. They ended up finishing the season in 5th place and this season after 12 games haven't even won 5 games let alone the 7 they managed in 5 games previous the previous season. They even beat Bayern Munich 3-2 at the weekend.
> 
> In the 2008/2009 season, Wolfsburg won the division by 2 points, the following season they finished 20 points off of top and finished in 8th place and then last season they narrowly survived relegation.
> 
> You don't quite know what you're getting in the Bundesliga and that is what makes it very exciting. You won't be able to say "They will win the league this year" although many predict Bayern Munich to win it pretty much every year.


there is something very easy predict, it is that bayern would stay in the top 4, they are the most consistent team in the bundesliga, they normally win. 

edit: pele just said neymar is much better than messi, when is this guy going to shut up, pele talks rubbish. pele is a great troller


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pele is a Fifa puppet and a moron who's desperately trying to bring Messi down and hype Neymar up in order to try and make the Brazilian league which he spent his entire career at sound more credible (it wasn't and still isn't), as people are already talking about Messi as one of the best ever. Neymar isn't close to being the best in the world until he proves it. The funny thing is Messi won't react to the comments, he'll just shrug because he just doesn't care.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> It would be delicious if Madrid somehow collapse this weekend.
> 
> Sanchez gonna rip Madrid up if he plays like he did yesterday.


I'd say they'd be 5 up before half time at Sporting, I'd see Valencia or Sevilla taking points from Madrid and that's where Barca could catch up (besides el classico obv).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

About La Liga, I'm positive Real Madrid will take it this season. I want them to, even though I'm not a fan of Real or Barca (Valencia plz!). I just want the Barca dominance to be halted. None the less, even if Real do take it, it's not much of a joy objectively because they have 2 world class/super quality players for each position. Subjectively, it would be cool to see Jose and Real one-up Barca. 

On a different note and rather wishful thinking, I'd be all for Real and Barca not winning the CL. Slim chance, but it would be wonderful.

Agreed with Seb on Pele.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wouldn't mind seeing Real win the CL this season considering there underachievment in the competition in previous years and also the fact that Jose Mourinho is my man crush but that's for another thread and I can also see Real Madrid winning La Liga this season because from I've seen of Barca this season there have been times when they have underestimated there opponments and that is what is costing them so far this season


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona have not been as good as last season. Can't quite put my finger on why but they just haven't looked as ruthless. Last year in games, I could expect them to score 4 or 5 with relative ease, this year in the majority of games they don't even look like scoring 3. 

Too much tippy tappy not enough final finish. It becomes almost quite boring watching them at times.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca have been plagued with injuries - Cesc, Iniesta (twice), Puyol, Pique, Afellay, Sanchez, Pedro. They were hammering teams early on in the season but have dipped recently due to Messi being the only real goal threat besides the odd moment of Xavi brilliance. Also had some bad luck at Bilbao with the pitch and the own goal, and would have beaten Sevilla if it wasn't for a monumental display from Varas.

Will still win the CL. The league will be down to the two Clasico matches, though i'm not keen on this 6 point gap.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Looking very much forward to El Classico in a few weeks (I think it's NEXT weekend?). I hope Barcelona win as I have always preferred them to Barcelona since the Romario/Stoichkov, Ronaldo/de la pena, Rivaldo/Figo days etc.

Should be a good game and it usually always is. Champions League will be close too, if they manage to dodge each other, I wouldn't even mind seeing an El Classico Champions League final and wouldn't put it past it happening neither.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well this time last year Madrid lead going into the Clasico, and then where thumped 5-0, though this time I believe it's at the Bernabeu and I think it's the 10th, so yeah next weekend. Barca usually tend to peak around this time of year.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

El Clasico Saturday 10'th December 10:00PM (Spanish Time) at the Bernabeu, Looks like I'll be going home early from my work's christmas party to see this match then


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Will write it down in the old diary then. Wouldn't want to miss it. It always has the ingredients to be one of the best every time the two step on to the pitch and for that reason alone no one should ever want to miss the game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

As long as it's not like the previous 3 Clasico's (from last season) with Madrid trying to kick Barca off the park, it should be a cracker. Madrid are at home and also on form so I expect them to have a go - and lose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hoping for a repeat of Real Madrid 2-6 Barcelona then, here's hoping.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I remember in that 5-0 thumping that Mourinho tried to match Barcelona at the Camp Nou. I doubt he'd do that again this year. Especially with (possibly) a 3 point advantage and a game in hand. They'd probably be more than happy with a point.

Will mark if Madrid win though. Wrestling the title away from Barcelona would be another amazing achievement for Jose.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Extremely excited for the first El Clasico. If Real win this, the League is pretty much theirs. If Barca win... I just hope we get a football match and not a wrestling contest.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Pele is a Fifa puppet and a moron who's desperately trying to bring Messi down and hype Neymar up in order to try and make the Brazilian league which he spent his entire career at sound more credible (it wasn't and still isn't), as people are already talking about Messi as one of the best ever. Neymar isn't close to being the best in the world until he proves it. The funny thing is Messi won't react to the comments, he'll just shrug because he just doesn't care.


until messi wins a world cup, he would not be considered the best ever. i think real would win la liga and champions league and barca winning la copa del rey. i hope real end barcas dominance soon, but i would rather see any other team to win the champions league instead of real and barca.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> *until messi wins a world cup, he would not be considered the best ever*. i think real would win la liga and champions league and barca winning la copa del rey. i hope real end barcas dominance soon, but i would rather see any other team to win the champions league instead of real and barca.


And that is a shame. George Best didn't even play in a World Cup. di Stefano never won a World Cup, Eusebio also never won a World Cup, the same can even be said about Cruyff.

The World Cup doesn't hold as much prestige as it used to, In fact from the group stages, I prefer the European Championship these days.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what difference does it make that a player hasnt won a world cup, george best never won a world cup, does that mean he isnt one of the best ever to play the game

edit: what he said


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Tim Cahill has never won a World Cup. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what the fucking fuck is the obsession with players having to win a world cup to be considered one of the greatest ever? it absolutely bewilders me.

on cesc's injury, he usually takes a few games to regain full sharpness, so when he is fully back I expect him to continue his good start, world class.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> And that is a shame. George Best didn't even play in a World Cup. di Stefano never won a World Cup, Eusebio also never won a World Cup, the same can even be said about Cruyff.
> 
> The World Cup doesn't hold as much prestige as it used to, In fact from the group stages, I prefer the European Championship these days.


true, i meant the best ever, obviously messi is one of the best, but diego carried argentina to win a world cup, that is why he and pele are considered to be the best .


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> true, i meant the best ever, obviously messi is one of the best, but diego carried argentina to win a world cup, that is why he and pele are considered to be the best ever


I agree with Diego carrying a sub-par Argentina team but I don't believe Pele carried Brazil, they had the greatest team in the world, the likes of Garrincha, Rivelino, Jairzinho, Carlos Alberto etc.

Thing with Messi is, he doesn't even have the same freedom with Argentina. I have no clue what they are doing to limit Messi but it's working, Argentina have some of the best players in the world playing for them yet they just can't seem to win games the way they should be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Obviously hoping for a Madrid victory at El Classico. Pretty much every player at the club is on fire.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

world cup is usually boring as piss anyways. i'd take the champions league final over the world cup final anyday


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Obviously hoping for a Madrid victory at El Classico. Pretty much every player at the club is on fire.


Is Carvalho still first choice CB alongside Pepe or has Albiol finally been given the chance to step into the role properly?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> Is Carvalho still first choice CB alongside Pepe or has Albiol finally been given the chance to step into the role properly?


Ramos/Pepe at centre back at the moment isn't it?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yes it is, that's why Lass Diarra plays as right back now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Carvalho was garbage and got dropped, they moved Ramos in from the right. At least that was the case a couple of weeks back, i've missed the past few Madrid matches.

Also, Pele never carried Brazil and I agree with the posters above you don't have to "win the World Cup" to be one of the best ever. Cruyff also never won a World Cup and a lot of people put him as #3 to Pele and Diego.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Agreed that you don't have to win the World Cup, but if Messi has another "ineffective" World Cup, it will continue to go against him.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pele never won the champion league, so from the logic of messi is not world class because he hasn't won the world cup> I don't consider Pele word class untill he wins the champion league. :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo also never won the Champions League.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

nesta is injured, time for mexes to step it up, hopefully he does well. coming this january transfer, we need to replace van bommel quickly, now that silvio berlusconi is back on milan presidency again, we should buy more players. and dont buy tevez, he has bad attitude, dont care how good he is, i dont think it would be a good idea to sign him, buy another striker instead of him. we need to improve a lot in midfield. we need to buy midfieleders. montolivo should be good and de rossi if he does not want to stay in roma. two midfielders, a striker and a left back is needed. and by this summer we should also get a centre back and get rid of bad and old players.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Maradona was better than them all. But that is overshadowed by the hand of god


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol, maradona said that pele took his wrong medicine, he said that instead of taking the pill for bed time, he took the morning pill, he said that pele needs to change his doctor and take his pills at the right time, that is true, cause pele does not know what is he talking


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> nesta is injured, time for mexes to step it up, hopefully he does well. coming this january transfer, we need to replace van bommel quickly, now that silvio berlusconi is back on milan presidency again, we should buy more players. and dont buy tevez, he has bad attitude, dont care how good he is, i dont think it would be a good idea to sign him, buy another striker instead of him. we need to improve a lot in midfield. we need to buy midfieleders. montolivo should be good and de rossi if he does not want to stay in roma. two midfielders, a striker and a left back is needed. and by this summer we should also get a centre back and get rid of bad and old players.


Just tell Tevez that Milan is in Argentina. He doesn't seem to be the brightest.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nice 4-0 win over Adelaide earlier, IBINI again with a goal. Real talent and hopefully we can hold onto him longer. Amini played well too from what I saw, whole team looked impressive really. Now for Newcastle next weekend, hopefully we keep this run going 


Still waiting for A LEAGUE to be added to the thread title btw, fackin bullshit


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Adelaide are shithouse this season, I still don't have confidence that we can beat them next week though. Anyway, I'm guessing you picked the CCM because their derby is against Newcastle Shep?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nah, although I was quite happy when I got told Newcastle were rivals 8*D I just went to a couple games when I was out there a few years back and kept an eye on them ever since.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just tell Tevez that Milan is in Argentina. He doesn't seem to be the brightest.


i dont milan would get tevez, maybe for a loan but that is all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> lol, maradona said that pele took his wrong medicine, he said that instead of taking the pill for bed time, he took the morning pill, he said that pele needs to change his doctor and take his pills at the right time, that is true, cause pele does not know what is he talking


He doesn't have a sweet fucking clue about what he is talking about.

on a side note...SANCHEZ.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

time for milan and genoa, we should be able to defeat them, i predict 2-1.

edit: the game is suspended for a while due to environment conditions


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The fuck is going on in the Milan game?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Think some teargas was released outside of the arena and then blew in.

Crowd and some of the players were effected. But seem fine enough to play now.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

0-0, half time. we need to win, we cannot afford to lose anymore points.

edit: great, a goal, 1-0 by zlatan, robinho sucks at finishing, bring in patoooooooo. oh pato has fever.

great we won, now were are first, just hope juve draws or lose, udinese would most likely lose cause they are facing inter


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good win 2-0 now on sunday forza cesena beat juventus


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

kp boateng has been our best player this season, he is so important to the team, great runs, great goals and he defends well, he has been our best player so far. very impressing.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Coupon for Tomorow: Man City, Tottenham, Sheff Wed, Sheff Utd, Crawley Town, West Ham, Southport, £10 could win me £99.34 and a preety decent christmas 

Also Inter VS Udinese tomorow night which is gonna be the first Serie A game I'm gonna watch in 2/3 years hopefully you guys are right and I do get to see some exciting football


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

DON ANDRES

Sweet finish from Cesc. Quality goal.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca, Valencia, Inter, Napoli and Ivory Coast U23s need to win for my mini-accumulator. Yeah, I just went for whoever the big name is in the match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well the Barca game is already over, they're 1-0 up and haven't conceded at home this season.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Isaac 'END PRODUCT' Cuenca. Awesome.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Brilliant header from Fabregas. 2-0

edit - CUENCA, great finish, great build-up. Already more has happened in the 10 mins I've watched of this, compared to Villa/United.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That was class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



D'Angelo said:


> Isaac 'END PRODUCT' Cuenca. Awesome.


He's a complete BOSS.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid winning again nice, piss easy game for them like.

Bayern with a romping win also robben and ribery great stuff.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Big wins for both Madrid and Barca a week before El Classico, awesome!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Big wins for both Madrid and Barca a week before El Classico, awesome!


Would never happen but a mental highscoring draw next week would be epic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Would never happen but a mental highscoring draw next week would be epic.


High scoring games have happened before. I just hope we don't get an absolute dive fest


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's 5. Little bit of luck with the finish, but what a counter-attack.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

This is the best Barca have played for a couple of months. Some fantastic goals, hope they bury some more.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hope that we have a great el clasico match, hope barca dont cheat(by means of diving) and it is a fair game. hope real wins.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Who the fuck are Gabon U23s, and why have they come from 1-0 down to 2-1 up against Ivory Coast U23s to fuck me up?




Barca are going to get 7 or 8 here. Still 20 minutes to go.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> hope that we have a great el clasico match, hope barca dont cheat(by means of diving) and it is a fair game. hope real wins.


Last few Clasico's have been ruined by Madrid parking the bus and then playing with incessant fouling and dirty tactics, mostly coming from players like Ramos. They tried to play football against Barca at the Camp Nou and got ripped to shreds, don't expect anything but a cagey, defensive approach from Mourinho once again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

has sahin done anything yet, because people seem to have him tipped as the killer edge vs barca in the future


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Vertonghen with 2 goals for Ajax tonight. Nice to see, if the rumours are true of course.

Great to see my French team Montpellier beating Lorient 4-0. Top of the table and it feels good. I mean last year, we were 3 points off relegation at the end of the season and now we are like 3 or 4 points at the top of Ligue 1.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Last few Clasico's have been ruined by Madrid parking the bus and then playing with incessant fouling and dirty tactics, mostly coming from players like Ramos. They tried to play football against Barca at the Camp Nou and got ripped to shreds, don't expect anything but a cagey, defensive approach from Mourinho once again.


whatever, i just want to see a good match, i dont care if mourinho has defense approach cause that is a fair tactic in football not like diving, in the champions league match, the game was ruined by barca when alves dived a got pepe a red card, and that ruined that match.

in el clasico i predict real madrid to win, 2-1 and go on with 9 points above barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> whatever, i just want to see a good match, i dont care if mourinho has defense approach cause that is a fair tactic in football not like diving, in the champions league match, the game was ruined by barca when alves dived a got pepe a red card, and that ruined that match.
> 
> in el clasico i predict real madrid to win, 2-1 and go on with 9 points above barca.


The point i'm making is that it won't be a good match, because Mourinho will just put everyone behind the ball. Madrid have the lead in the title race so will most likely just be playing for a draw.

Also, that game were Pepe got a red card, Madrid could have had 2 or 3 reds that game, I remember Ramos hacking down Messi at one point and Arbeloa commiting blatant foul after foul.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> The point i'm making is that it won't be a good match, because Mourinho will just put everyone behind the ball. Madrid have the lead in the title race so will most likely just be playing for a draw.
> 
> Also, that game were Pepe got a red card, Madrid could have had 2 or 3 reds that game, I remember Ramos hacking down Messi at one point and Arbeloa commiting blatant foul after foul.


true, a draw for mourinho would be good business. but i hope it is not a very defensive aprroach, at least they should like milan did in san siro, because real madrid has a great strikers and good midfield that can match barcas midfield. hope it is a good game and hope real madrid wins


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Meh, I used to look forward to El Clasico a lot but last seasons games between them left a bad taste in my mouth. Especially their first game in the Semifinal Champions League. Its was without a doubt the worst game I ever saw last season, they symbolized everything that is wrong with football.

22 players bitching and moaning, any close contact between players resulted in the two crying for their mothers. And everytime a situation occured Every single player had to gather around the ref. I even remember Valdez who was half the field away could run down to the ref and bitch about a situation he wasent even close to.
And the referee were too cowardly to actually take controll of the game. They let it be. Cards should have been flying all over the place, but instead the games just feel apart. Dont have much hope for their matches this season either. Its been a while since ive been impressed with a El Clasico.

Dont get me wrong, they can both play wonderfull football but together they just bring out the absolute worst in football. Bunch of crybabies.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Crazy end to the Inter vs. Udinese game. Penalty to Udinese, Zanetti sent off. Di Natale has his penalty saved by Julio Cesar.

Goes down the other end, Inter penalty. Pazzini, slips and puts it over. 

:lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ßen said:


> Crazy end to the Inter vs. Udinese game. Penalty to Udinese, Zanetti sent off. Di Natale has his penalty saved by Julio Cesar.
> 
> Goes down the other end, Inter penalty. Pazzini, slips and puts it over.
> 
> :lmao


Watching it too, the last 20 minutes or so have been manic, also afetr the Inter penalty a Udinese player stupidly get's himself sent off for dessent


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wow what a boring game by udinese and inter except fot the last 10 minutes, fuck, i wanted udinese to lose. now they also have 27 points. inter sucks, really. they are not good anymore.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> wow what a boring game by udinese and inter except fot the last 10 minutes, fuck, i wanted udinese to lose. now they also have 27 points. inter sucks, really. they are not good anymore.


a real milan fan would never want inter to win or draw its always great to see them losing games  and as for the league udinese are not a big threat the only big threat are juve for us


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> a real milan fan would never want inter to win or draw its always great to see them losing games  and as for the league udinese are not a big threat the only big threat are juve for us


as much as i hate inter, inter are going to be in mid table anyway, i want things to go well for milan, and udinese are on top, so of course i wanted them to lose, it is fine just see a win for inter, anyway they suck and are not big threat for us.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA UDINESE


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> FORZA UDINESE


forza manchester city


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA THE AJAX


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Last few Clasico's have been ruined by Madrid parking the bus and then playing with incessant fouling and dirty tactics, mostly coming from players like Ramos. They tried to play football against Barca at the Camp Nou and got ripped to shreds, don't expect anything but a cagey, defensive approach from Mourinho once again.


I agree, as much as Barca make a meal of the tackles Madrid are kicking the shit out of teams also.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> true, a draw for mourinho would be good business. but i hope it is not a very defensive aprroach, at least they should like milan did in san siro, because real madrid has a great strikers and good midfield that can match barcas midfield. hope it is a good game and hope real madrid wins


no, only one man can stop barca's midfield


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> FORZA THE AJAX


forza psv


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter are 15th in Serie A? Ha, up yours, Wesley.

Not bitter in the slightest.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi doesn't perform on the same level on away games this year, at least in the League (He's scored 16 goals in Camp Nou and 1 goal on away games so far) and also Madrid has one of the most strategically sound managers ever, don't count on Mourinho losing a 6 point difference. I think Real will win the El Clasico but I'm hoping Barca wins so the league gets interesting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Robben is a monster.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Got quite a few bets on today aswell, but mainly on A-League, because I like betting on shit when I'm awake..as in now. 

Brisbane to win 3-1 at 17.00, Brisbane to win 4-0 side at 51.00, and HENRIQUE to score first and final score 3-1 to Brisbane at 78.00. 

all $5 bets. hopefully the first and third one win me dat money


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Silent Alarm said:


> Inter are 15th in Serie A? Ha, up yours, Wesley.
> 
> Not bitter in the slightest.


As usual, selling Eto'o turned out to be disastrous. 

Still can't believe Inter, Mourinho did everything for these fools and they completely fuck it up.

On the topic of the Clasico, it will likely be a shitty game. Barca need to win it, Madrid wil likely play for the draw.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



King Kenny said:


> Got quite a few bets on today aswell, but mainly on A-League, because I like betting on shit when I'm awake..as in now.
> 
> Brisbane to win 3-1 at 17.00, Brisbane to win 4-0 side at 51.00, and HENRIQUE to score first and final score 3-1 to Brisbane at 78.00.
> 
> all $5 bets. hopefully the first and third one win me dat money


Bet on Heart to win, playing the 'Nux at "home" in Morwell due to the Foo Fighters playing at AAMI park.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^i have that match as a draw in my multi, grr


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Heart 1-0 up in the 77', you need a Wellington goal


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

90 mins up, still 1-0. meh

hopefully roar do something for me


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Didn't know where else to post this but R.I.P Socrates. One of my favourite footballers of all time.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> As usual, selling Eto'o turned out to be disastrous.
> 
> Still can't believe Inter, Mourinho did everything for these fools and they completely fuck it up.
> 
> On the topic of the Clasico, it will likely be a shitty game. Barca need to win it, Madrid wil likely play for the draw.


even i cant believe it, they won the champions league last year on may and then after mourinho left they fucked up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

R.I.P Socrates. Never saw him play, but only have heard good things about him as a player.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Poor Roma. 3 players sent off 3-0 down.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA JUVE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Being a Napoli fan, I guess I'll just join in with a FORZA NAPOLI


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i say forza milannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

El Clasico at the weekend, Madrid in hot form and Barcelona with 9 goals in their last 2 games.

Fabregas, who has been excellent, should not play as he upsets the balance of the team and forces Guardiola to play 3 at the back. I would be really worried starting with 3 at the back at the Bernabeu, regardless of the fact that Barca will dominate the ball.

I hope to see, in a 4-1-2-3

Valdes

Alves
Puyol
Pique
Abidal

Busquets
Xavi
Iniesta

Pedro
Messi
Sancez

However, I expect too see:

Valdes

Alves
Puyol
Mascherano

Busquets
Iniesta
Xavi

Cesc

Sanchez
Messi
Villa

Madrid will probably load up the midfield, I wouldn't be surprised to see both Diarra and Khedira playing. Probably Ronaldo on one wing, Di Maria or Ozil on the other, and Higuain or Benzema (I hope it's the latter) in the middle.

Regardless, I expect Mourinho to park the bus, Madrid to score early, and Messi to come to the party in the second half and win it for Barca. A red card seems inevitable, hopefully it goes Madrid's way.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wondering who will play rightback.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

My guess would be Coentrao at RB and Arbeloa at LB.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho likes to play Coentrao in midfield these days. Plus, Marcello _always_ starts.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Possible both Higuain and Benzema will start.

3-4-3 would be suicidal for Barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Mourinho likes to play Coentrao in midfield these days. Plus, Marcello _always_ starts.


Coentrao played at RB at the weekend and Arbeloa is a better defender than Marcelo, which is why I see him playing those two. We'll see.

Can't see him playing two strikers though. Di Maria has just come back and scored in both games and is a very hard worker so surely he will start. Depends how many Mourinho plays in midfield.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Forza Madrid!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Who gets red carded first pepe or ramos?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ramos with the first dive(For Madrid). Pepe with the first Card.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ramos, and I think that would put him ahead of Hierro as the most red carded player in Madrid/La Liga history.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hala madrid.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'll just be happy with the match if we don't have 22 prima donnas acting like teenage girls again.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


Unbelievable tekkers. World class.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Biscuits gonna Biscuits. Can't say i have much respect for the guy but i do admire his talents.

It's going to be a shitty match, I expect Madrid to play it safe.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

he is a very good actor, he should have been an actor instead of a footballer, that bitch. he also dived against milan when we draw 2-2 if i am not wrong, he dived and villa scored that free kick. dived against inter, diver, fucking diver. i used to respect barca, but now they just like to dive and win like that. dani alves dived and cost madrid the match, xavi dived to get that penalty.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It wasn't a dive, he took an elbow to the face from Motta. He obviously made a meal of it afterwards, but you see that all the time from players and it doesn't change that it was a cast iron red card.

Also, when did Xavi dive? Are you claiming that shouldn't have been a penalty against Milan at the San Siro? I'll let you explain on that one as you might be referring to a different incident as I doubt you're that much of an idiot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> It wasn't a dive, he took an elbow to the face from Motta. He obviously made a meal of it afterwards, but you see that all the time from players and it doesn't change that it was a cast iron red card.
> 
> Also, when did Xavi dive? Are you claiming that shouldn't have been a penalty against Milan at the San Siro? I'll let you explain on that one as you might be referring to a different incident as I doubt you're that much of an idiot.


An ELBOW to the face?

LOL, you actually can't be serious. Motta's hand touched his face, guy went down like he had a stroke.

In fact Seb. care to give us a definition of elbow. I'll give you a hint, it's not the same thing as a hand:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I was going off memory - but elbow/hand, who cares? It makes no difference, he still raised/extended his arm into Busquets face.






33 seconds in. About as an obvious red as you'll ever see.

Also, if we're moaning about injustice (even though that WAS a red), skip to the end of the video and see Yaya Toure have the ball kicked into his stomach from about a yard away in a situation where his arms where not extended towards the ball nor could he have possibly moved out of the way, leading to a goal which is then pretty harshly disallowed. That goal would have put Barcelona in the final but you never hear Barca fans cry and whinge about it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'll just be happy with the match if we don't have 22 prima donnas acting like teenage girls again.


match doesnt have milan, therefore its irrelevant

HALA MILAN


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> It wasn't a dive, he took an elbow to the face from Motta. He obviously made a meal of it afterwards, but you see that all the time from players and it doesn't change that it was a cast iron red card.
> 
> Also, when did *Xavi dive*? Are you claiming that shouldn't have been a penalty against Milan at the San Siro? I'll let you explain on that one as you might be referring to a different incident as I doubt you're that much of an idiot.


it was a dive, i guess you are blind if you cant see that, just touched him, and he falls down, wont complain anymore cause it is pointless. wow a red card for that, it was his hand not an elbow, seriously not a red of course, just touched him. seriously,


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah pulling someone down by their shoulder = dive  Milan were ridiculously lucky that Aquilani wasn't given a second yellow as well as the ref accidentally booked Nesta.

Oh and yes, raising your arm into someone's face is a red card offence. Are you for real?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

it is a yellow at least, not a red for motta. was aquilani pulling his shirt?, nope just touching him, anyway it pointless arguing. 
by this weekend i expect juve to get a draw against roma, so we should be able to have same points as them. it was good we rested players against viktoria, i hope the coach does not use bonera or ambrosini


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> it is a yellow at least, not a red for motta. was aquilani pulling his shirt?, nope just touching him, anyway it pointless arguing.
> by this weekend i expect juve to get a draw against roma, so we should be able to have same points as them. it was good we rested players against viktoria, i hope the coach does not use bonera or ambrosini


Just so we're understanding each other here:

You don't think it's a red card when a player raises their hand to another's players face.

You also don't think it's a foul if a player has their hands all over the shoulder of a player who is through on goal. Even when it's obvious they had no intent whatsoever of trying to win the ball fairly.

Got it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valdes 

Alves
Puyol
Pique 
Abidal 

Busquets 
Xavi 
Iniesta 

Villa 
Messi 
Pedro 

Pls Pep.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez has to play, even if Villa always delivers against Madrid. Hard to pick between Pedro and Villa for that left wing spot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Both Pedro and Villa have strong performances against Madrid. It's really a dilemma, I personally would start with Villa and Pedro just because of past performances and with Sanchez just recently finding his goal scoring form at Barca. 

I dunno tbf, it's too hard to call.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez has been arguably the best player on the pitch for both of the last two games. Also tends to come from deep which could be crucial in getting past the inevitable Madrid bus. Pedro just coming back from injury and Villa not in top form. Pedro always seems to turn it on in the big games, so i'd give him the nod at the moment.

Other than that though i'd go with your line-up, but i'd bet on Cesc starting and Pep playing 3-4-3. I wouldn't be surprised to see Pique on the bench either, I definitely would bet on Mascherano starting.

Some juicy Clasico build up here if you're interested: http://www.skysports.com/tv_guide/show/0,20143,12385,00.html


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Gonna watch all the video on the Clasico tonight 

I've been watching this video all day pretty much, gives me shivers mann.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Remember that game. Told my cousin (who supports Barca) that Pedro was definitely going to score.

What is Pedro's favourite foot?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's two-footed!

He's right-footed but mostly plays the ball on his left foot. 

Most complete winger in the world.


----------



## Robert-Kenflin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Karim & Pipa must kick Barça's ass.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

dont forget, cristiano ronaldo, he, di maria, benzema and higuain must kick barca ass, plus ronaldo has beta skill than messi. hala madrid


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Gonna watch all the video on the Clasico tonight
> 
> I've been watching this video all day pretty much, gives me shivers mann.


The legends lunch with Laudrup, Toshack and FERRER is a really good watch. They all said the game generally means more to the Barca players as Madrid only have one homegrown player (Casillas). Man i'm pumped for this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck I can't wait for Saturday. Hala Madrid!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> The legends lunch with Laudrup, Toshack and *FERRER* is a really good watch. They all said the game generally means more to the Barca players as Madrid only have one homegrown player (Casillas). Man i'm pumped for this.


What a player. Hopefully Romeu continues to follow in his footsteps as Barca players to go to Chelsea and play really well.

Can't wait for the game tomorrow. I just hope we see less dirty tackles and less diving. I probably can tolerate some eye gouging and looking smug after though 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> What a player. Hopefully Romeu continues to follow in his footsteps as Barca players to go to Chelsea and play really well.
> 
> Can't wait for the game tomorrow. I just hope we see less dirty tackles and less diving. I probably can tolerate some eye gouging and looking smug after though 8*D


You can keep the lad, we've got Thiago and Sergi Roberto coming through as the next Xavi/Iniesta.

Surprised to see everyone wanting a Madrid win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

madrid can fuck off. insufferable cunts


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> You can keep the lad, we've got Thiago and Sergi Roberto coming through as the next Xavi/Iniesta.
> 
> Surprised to see everyone wanting a Madrid win.


I want Madrid to win because I love Mourinho. No matter how bad he is, he is cemented in Chelsea history. He would have to absolutely tear into Chelsea, take a shit on the club badge and then become the Manchester United manager for me to sour towards him.

I don't know about other people though. Maybe they want change. Obama didn't bring it, so they want Madrid to.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho is a first class cunt, he lost a lot of respect when he started ranting about UNICEF and the like last year. It would be nice to see him go and shake Vilanova's hand before the match (he's just come back from surgery for tumor) after he decided to gauge his eye in the Super Cup.



reymisteriofan said:


> dont forget, cristiano ronaldo, he, di maria, benzema and higuain must kick barca ass, plus ronaldo has beta skill than messi. hala madrid


If by skill you mean stepovers and showing off, then yes. Same would apply to Robinho I suppose. Messi dribbles the ball around 3-4 players before scoring, on a regular basis, something Ronaldo isn't capable of doing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> dont forget, cristiano ronaldo, he, di maria, benzema and higuain must kick barca ass, plus ronaldo has beta skill than messi. hala madrid


:lmao :lmao :lmao

not sure if serious


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Mourinho is a first class cunt, he lost a lot of respect when he started ranting about UNICEF and the like last year. It would be nice to see him go and shake Vilanova's hand before the match (he's just come back from surgery for tumor) after he decided to gauge his eye in the Super Cup.


Wait... You only lost respect for him at that point? He's been saying terrible (probably worse) things long before that 

It would be the right thing to do (shake Vilanova's hand), but I reckon it's more likely to snow during the game than that happening.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> You can keep the lad, we've got Thiago and Sergi Roberto coming through as the next Xavi/Iniesta.
> 
> Surprised to see everyone wanting a *Madrid win*.


maybe barca is getting more hate. i cant wait for el clasico, looking forward to it. hala madrid. 

i am entitled to my opinion, , i dont want to argue, messi is a better dribbler though. 




King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> not sure if serious


these players can be important in that match, messi is a better dribbler. but team work is more important than dribbling.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

when was the last time real won an el clasico(in la liga)? 2007 or 2008?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

2008 in 7th of may


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't remember Ronaldo ever performing against Barca. I think he's only got 2 goals against them. On the contrary, Messi has scored more goals against Casillas than any other goalkeeper. Some of his best ever performances in Clasico's. There was the hat-trick he got in the 6-2, the 5-1, the 2-0 at the Bernabeu last season in the CL. Even at the Super Cup at the start of this season in those 2 games he got 3 goals and 2 assists. As far as team play goes, Ronaldo is often looked upon as selfish whereas you won't see a better team player than Messi. Always comes deep and creates for himself, and had I think 24 assists last season and already has 12 this season. Ronaldo has been less selfish this season though and seems to have bought into Mourinho's team ethic, which has paid off (so far).



Joel said:


> Wait... You only lost respect for him at that point? He's been saying terrible (probably worse) things long before that
> 
> It would be the right thing to do (shake Vilanova's hand), but I reckon it's more likely to snow during the game than that happening.


Nah, I still respect him. Incredible manager. He has no class though. You'd never see Pep do something like that or come out in the media and make a fool of himself. It completely back-fired on Mourinho.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ronaldo has become a very team player now, he is no more selfish. mourinho is a great manager but i hate him,. he has no class.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I would love to see Villa getting the winning goal.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao when did reymysteriofan get humbled?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah i'd suggest if you're looking to bet on this match, Sergio Ramos getting a yellow card is about as safe a bet as it gets.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if i were to take a drink every time the ref gets surrounded, id be hammered in the first 15 minutes


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well I watched the Hibs/Rangers game earlier and if the El Clasico is any more dull than that match than I'll lose all faith in Football

And it's just typical of the SPL that there are no lunch time kick-off's in the EPL so it's a chance to show what the SPL is capable of and they display a load of pish


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pretty sure even if they had possibly the most entertaining match put on from the SPL, it would be the equivalent of watching Wolves vs Stoke.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

6 - Real Madrid have received six red cards in the seven clásicos in the “Mourinho era”, compared to two for Barcelona. Punishment 

92% - Barcelona have a higher league win % under Borbalán than any other referee since 06/07. Whistle 

56% - Real Madrid have a lower league win % under Borbalán than any other referee since 06/07. Peep

4 - @Cristiano Ronaldo has scored in four consecutive Liga appearances, his record in a single season is six in a row. 

5 - Lionel Messi has scored on his last five visits to the Bernabéu in all competitions (seven goals). Fearless 

37 - 11/12 is Real Madrid’s 3rd-best start to the league after 14 games. They only had more pts (assuming 3/win) in 91/92 and 61/62. Flying

8 - Just eight of the 215 previous #clásicos between Real Madrid and Barcelona in all competitions have ended goalless (3.7%). Bonanza

11 - Real Madrid have won just one of their last 11 meetings with Barcelona in all competitions (D3 L7). Classic.

13 - Barcelona have won only one of their last 13 league games at the Bernabéu when they have been behind Madrid on points (D5 L7). Lead

50% - Barcelona have had more possession than Real Madrid in all 11 clásicos under Pep Guardiola. Domination

6 - Real Madrid have won six of their last eight meetings with Barcelona in December (1D 1L). Festive

2 - Messi and @Cristiano are the only two players in Europe’s top 5 leagues who have more goals than matches played this season. Reliable

7 - Pep Guardiola has only won more matches against Athletic Bilbao (8) than he has against Real Madrid. Favourites

7 - José Mourinho has lost more matches as a manager against Barcelona than any other side in all competitions (Liverpool, 5). Frustrated


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> 6 - Real Madrid have received six red cards in the seven clásicos in the “Mourinho era”, compared to two for Barcelona. Punishment


One of those was for Pinto, a substitute. Can't remember the other one.



> 5 - Lionel Messi has scored on his last five visits to the Bernabéu in all competitions (seven goals). Fearless


This is just a ridiculous stat.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hmmmm,

X-Factor or El Classico ?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cliffy Byro said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> X-Factor or El Classico ?


I dunno how Yet. But Imma watch both.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cliffy Byro said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> X-Factor or El Classico ?


That's like choosing whether to fuck a fat chick or have a 3some with 2 supermodels.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Are you two kidding me? Is that even a choice.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Are you two kidding me? Is that even a choice.


I know it's clearly the x factor












:no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I know right WWE_TNA :side: 

Meh probably end up following football more anyway. To be fair though This is what the 3rd? time so far this season We will see Barca V Madrid with at least 1 more time to come. Plus maybe another 1 or 2 times in the champions league & Spanish Cup.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, i should just tell my girl to fuck off and leave me alone to watch the game.

she can watch that shit in the other room.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yeah, i should just tell my girl to fuck off and leave me alone to watch the game.
> 
> she can watch that shit in the other room.


Loads ways to watch other stuff anyway like iplayers, websites, sky plus etc


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yeah, i should just tell my girl to fuck off and leave me alone to watch the game.
> 
> she can watch that shit in the other room.


Sir. Your a brave man. I wish I had your bravery but mine has too much of a hold on me for me to risk my life like that. Good luck Soldier :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Whipped as fuck guys. What has the world come to


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Meh can say Im whipped but it's just not worth the eventually hassle if you ask me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

If you choose X-Factor, hand in your man card.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh can say Im whipped but *it's just not worth the eventually hassle* if you ask me.


Very true.


hahaha silent spot on. music is great and all well you can't really call x-factor music, football is football it rarely gets trumped.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You can watch X Factor for an hour before El Classico kicks off and then catch the last 15 minutes of X Factor at half time. But no way should X Factor ever get chosen over El Classico.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh can say Im whipped but *it's just not worth the eventually hassle* if you ask me.


Which is?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Klose, what a player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> You can watch X Factor for an hour before El Classico kicks off and then catch the last 15 minutes of X Factor at half time. But no way should X Factor ever get chosen over El Classico.


I doubt x factor should even be chosen over the old firm derby nevermind el classico.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> I doubt x factor should even be chosen over the old firm derby nevermind el classico.


I agree, but as El Classico is on tonight, I went with that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah i'd rather watch a 120 minute 0-0 game between Bolton and Birmingham than watch an episode of X-Factor. I think Messi breaking his leg and Ronaldo scoring 5 would be less painful.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> You can watch X Factor for an hour before El Classico kicks off and then catch the last 15 minutes of X Factor at half time. But no way should X Factor ever get chosen over El Classico.


Probably work something like this out. If it wasn't for the complaints that would come from it football would win straight away don't get me wrong guys :lmao. 



Cookie Monster said:


> Which is?


Complaints Before, During and probably days after the match. Meaning I would have chosen the match and probably not even have concentrated on it. Seems pointless tbh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Yeah i'd rather watch a 120 minute 0-0 game between Bolton and Birmingham than watch an episode of X-Factor. I think Messi breaking his leg and Ronaldo scoring 5 would be less painful.


What channels that on tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Complaints Before, During and probably days after the match. Meaning I would have chosen the match and probably not even have concentrated on it. Seems pointless tbh.


Complain through X Factor, see if she likes it. By the way who's house are you at, her or yours?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

birmingham get too much hate on here.

chris wood is quality.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Channel 5, winner plays Man Utd in the next round of Europa.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Channel 5, winner plays Man Utd in the next round of Europa.












Might give that a look in


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Complain through X Factor, see if she likes it. By the way who's house are you at, her or yours?


Mine and believe me thats a pointless battle in itself :lmao 

Considering the games at 9 anyway I probably end up catching the First half on the net while paying some attention to X factor then catching the 2nd half on TV since X factor will be done by that time. 

Win win situation and avoids a lot of headache.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm single so I'm not forced to choose  

My gut is telling me that Barca are going to win 2-1 tonight with 8 Yellow cards dished out but no reds


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think 2-3 Barcelona like I said in the prediction thread. I don't think we'll see any red cards but we'll see a lot of diving and a load of yellows.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm going 2-1, with Higuain to give Barca the lead, Messi to equalize and Villa or Pedro to hit the winner, depending on which one starts (surely Sanchez starts on the right). My gut is telling me 0-0 though as Mourinho will be passive and park the bus, even though that usually proves useless against Barcelona. This is a much more important game for Barcelona though and the pressure is on, add that to it being at the Bernabeu, maybe he'll have a go, unlike list time where he didn't play Higuain or Benzema and stuck everyone behind the ball, something that the Madrid fans loathed. Obviously for hoping something special like the 2-6 or 5-0, but those seem unlikely at the moment unless everything clicks and Madrid get an early red.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

@ Cookie Monster I belive I gave it the same score. As for Cards I see at least 1 red coming from this match. No idea who but with so much on the line (Madrid possibly going 9 points clear) it's bound to get heated out there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's not technically 9 points, it's 6 + a game in hand. Barcelona go top if they win tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

My head is saying 2-2 with higs scoring a late goal.


My gut is saying 2-1 barcelona, messi and iniesta (is he fit?)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ahh didn't realise Madrid had a game in hand. Still going 6 points clear with a game in hand is a big advantage. If Madrid do play defensive throughout the game I defo do see a sending off then. No doubt Barca will begin to get a little pissed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, Iniesta is fit. I think pretty much everyone is back from injury now.

Watching the top Barca goals, completely forgot this gem:






Oh and this piece of genius:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cliffy Byro said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> X-Factor or El Classico ?


Should be humbled for asking.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thing for me is, I know Real are coming into this game on better form, but nearly every Classico I seen in last 2-3 years since Guardiola has been there for me has seen Barcelona exert their class. I expect the same tonight. Should be great no matter what.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Yeah, Iniesta is fit. I think pretty much everyone is back from injury now.
> 
> Watching the top Barca goals, completely forgot this gem:
> 
> ...




I fucking loved ronaldinho (even if he did reject united for barca) in his prime he was a special special player. along with zidane probably my fave non united player.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, Ronaldinho was always one of my favorites. Just a shame he let himself go. But what do you do when you've won everything and you like to party? Amazing that Barcelona have had my four favourite Brazilian footballers growing up in Romario, Ronaldo, Rivaldo and Ronaldinho. Probably why I like them so much.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valdes; Alves, Pique, Puyol, Abidal; Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, Fabregas, Alexis is the Barcelona line up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There's been so much Ronaldinho genius in this countdown. The goal against Chelsea and Milan goals were just on. Shame he was only at that level for 2-3 years. Ronaldo is my favourite player ever and the Rivaldo Barcelona strip was the first football kit I ever owned.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Watched it earlier. I thought Iniesta's goal against Chelsea would be number one for circumstance but the number one goal was still an absolute cracker and actually one of my goals of the season last year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> There's been so much Ronaldinho genius in this countdown. The goal against Chelsea and Milan goals were just on. Shame he was only at that level for 2-3 years. Ronaldo is my favourite player ever and the Rivaldo Barcelona strip was the first football kit I ever owned.


I remember i think it was vs sevilla an absolute quality dinho goal.

And an instance were he was even applauded by some madrid fans after scoring a beauty passed them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Valdes; Alves, Pique, Puyol, Abidal; Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, Fabregas, Alexis is the Barcelona line up.


Perfect line-up until I see Cesc, which makes me suspect Messi will be pushed out wide and Cesc will be CF (where Messi usually plays). Hope i'm wrong but glad to see that back 4.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

REAL MADRID: Casillas, Coentrão, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Alonso, Lass, Di María, Özil, Ronaldo & Benzema


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That Eto'o goal is the type of goal I seem to concede most often on Fifa.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Watched it earlier. I thought Iniesta's goal against Chelsea would be number one for circumstance but the number one goal was still an absolute cracker and actually one of my goals of the season last year.


My top 3 would've been the Ronaldinho goal against Madrid, the Messi "Maradona" goal against Getafe, and the Rivaldo bicycle kick in the last minute against Valencia. Don't remember seeing any of them actually. Next two would be the Iniesta goal and the Messi goal that was #1.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Worldy of a goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> My top 3 would've been the Ronaldinho goal against Madrid, the Messi "Maradona" goal against Getafe, and the Rivaldo bicycle kick in the last minute against Valencia. Don't remember seeing any of them actually. Next two would be the Iniesta goal and the Messi goal that was #1.


Hold on a minute, I don't remember seeing Rivaldo's bicycle kick against Valencia either. That would of been my number one too. Great to see his bicycle kick against Man Utd made it. Cracker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The best thing about the Rivaldo bicycle kick was that it was the last minute, to secure a hat-trick, and it meant Barcelona pipped Valencia themselves to the last Champions League spot for next season.



Cookie Monster said:


> REAL MADRID: Casillas, Coentrão, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Alonso, Lass, Di María, Özil, Ronaldo & Benzema


This is pleasing.

Surprised to see Ozil start over Khedira. Pleased to see Benzema start ahead of Higuain. Other than that it's the line-up I pretty much expected, Mourinho a little more adventurous this time around. I also called Conetrao at RB


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> The best thing about the Rivaldo bicycle kick was that it was the last minute, to secure a hat-trick, and it meant Barcelona pipped Valencia themselves to the last Champions League spot for next season.


Yeah, you've definitely got to consider occasions to any teams best goals. It was the perfect occasion and the perfect goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Even ignoring all the circumstance, it was one of the best goals i've ever seen.






Wouldn't mind a goal like that tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Even ignoring all the circumstance, it was one of the best goals i've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply Amazing. Would love to see someone do that tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Remember watching that game live too. I couldn't actually believe what I was seeing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

so if we were guaranteed ONE sending off tonight, who do you think it would be? I will go with Marcelo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Albiol and Carvalho aren't playing, and i'm pretty sure the entire Madrid back 4 has a history of red cards. Ramos would be my bet, he needs one more to take the all time Madrid record off Hierro.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Imma go with Marcelo or Ramos for Madrid or Busquets or Alves for Barca.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Surprised to see Ozil start over Khedira. Pleased to see Benzema start ahead of Higuain. Other than that it's the line-up I pretty much expected, Mourinho a little more adventurous this time around. *I also called Conetrao at RB *


I think they might line up something like this:

-------------Casillas--------------
Diarra----Ramos----Pepe---Marcelo
----------Alonso-----Coentrao----
-Di Maria--------Ozil----Ronaldo---
-------------Benzema-------------


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Skysports.com reporting Khedira starting, not Coentrao. But BBC are putting out the team posted above here. Strange one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Coentrao was right back against Sporting, so it would make sense to see him there. Diarra and Alonso I expect to sit in front of the defence, Ozil never comes deep to get the ball like he seems to do for Germany so your formation looks about right.

Last time Mourinho played a formation this attacking against Barca, they got ripped to shreds and conceded to five. De Ja Vu please.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

idunnohowifeelaboutourstartinglineup


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

All this Rivaldo talk is making me sad due the the 90's nostalgia :sad: I love the legends from the 90's early 2000's.

Didn't expect Cesc to start. Didn't expect both Pedro and Villa to be on the bench. Lass has more energy than Khedira, so it makes sense to go with him in midfield. Plus, Khedira already got a foolish red card this season. Have a feeling Coentrao is going to get raped bad. Gonna need a doctor.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I really don't like the idea of Cesc starting...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pedro on the bench is kinda eh. I was hoping he would start since he's scored in El Clasico before. But starting Alexis isn't too bad since he's on scoring form. Good bench though, with Pedro and Villa to look to.

Too bad Barca's bench don't have a #CHELSEACHARGE energy booster like Terry or Torres though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cesc is in hot form, just hope he's wide and Messi is down the middle. Hopefully they line up with 4 at the back and not Alves in midfield again. Lass loses the ball a lot and Coentrao inexperienced at right back on his weaker foot looks like a route that can be exploited. Marcelo also bombs forward a lot and is not as good a defender as Arbeloa, who wasn't fit to start. More confident having seen both line-ups.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is Ronaldo wearing a Snood? is it really that cold in Madrid that Ronaldo has to wear a Snood?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

am i the only one cheering on madrid ?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cliffy Byro said:


> am i the only one cheering on madrid ?


No, you're cheering on JLS and Wand Erection on X Factor, pussy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> No, you're cheering on JLS and Wand Erection on X Factor, pussy.


:lmao

Mourinho is the future united manager.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Here we go. It's Real Madrid, It's Barcelona.. and it's LIIIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Diarra at rightback lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:mark:

Edit

20 fucking seconds :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BENZEMA!! 25 seconds in 

1-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jesus Christ


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I predicted that very early Madrid goal :lmao

fuck off Valdes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA BENZEMA 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

YESSSS


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fpalm What were you doing Valdes?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The fuck was Valdes doing?

The ball clattered off Busquets twice and fell to Ozil and then Benzema, luck not shining our way


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Don't worry Barca, I concede at the same time against Madrid on fifa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That was fucking dreadful.

Fuck off Casillas.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Be honest... Who thought Benzema was gonna miss? I did.

My God, Messi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great save Casillas.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thought that was in from Messi. The pitch looks drenched, players slipping and the ball stopping short a lot.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Pleased to see Benzema start ahead of Higuain.


So am I. :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd book Alexis Sannchez just for waving that imaginery card in my face, make the players know that I'm, not gonna take any of that bullshit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sanchez such a prick. Hate little dick heads who tell the ref to give opposition players a card, he should get a card for doing it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neutrals rooting for Madrid? lolz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Alexis is a rat.


----------



## reypros (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

real scored. valdes was bad


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Come on Barca.. Messi will score a hattrick. WATCH.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



danny_boy said:


> I'd book Alexis Sannchez just for waving that imaginery card in my face, make the players know that I'm, not gonna take any of that bullshit





Cookie Monster said:


> Sanchez such a prick. Hate little dick heads who tell the ref to give opposition players a card, he should get a card for doing it.


Not anything new in Spain, tbf. Just like diving is accepted over there.

NADAL!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

BENZEMA!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The pain in Gerry Armstrong's voice is delicious.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Been a really good first 10 minutes, better than I was expecting anyway and if things carry on at this rate we could see another 4 or 5 goals (well fingers crossed anyway)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valdes is fucked tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

As long as Barca can get level, i'm confident they can score a few.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

di Maria looking injured. Higuain on to replace him?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Still reckon this will be 3 - 2. Valdes needs to be careful though.

Edit

Damn Strecher an everything. Must have been bad. Or maybe not.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo's been quiet so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We look sloppy...passes aren't connecting, players don't look comfortable.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Looks like there's going to be a goal everytime the ball goes near Valdes at the moment


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real Madrid have now equalled the record for most goals in a single calendar year in Primera, 113 goals.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wow, Ronaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fucking hell, Ronaldo. He's a fucking choker.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo should have made that 2 - 0


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Look at Di Maria. I hate that guy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi looks like a slightly better Peter Beardsley.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

First Ref hounding of the night.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Cracking finish by Sanchez. 1-1!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

OH YEAH

Sublime from Messi and wonderful finish from Alexis. This looks such a tricky pitch for the keepers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

SANCHEEEZZZZZ I FUCKING LOVE YOU


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FUCK YOU RONALDO!

Great finish by Sanchez.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GOOOOOAAALLLLLLLL SANCHEZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

WHAT A FINISH!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Beautiful play from Messi into Sanchez


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi before that Sanchez goal was excellent. Great finish Alexis.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

classy finish from Alexis.

Sloppy, but active game thus far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo is wasting everything, Di Maria looking very threatening though.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Anybody have a good stream my one is shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I love how Di Maria is just as much of a cunt as he looks. Can't think of anyone looking more like a cunt than him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> I love how Di Maria is just as much of a cunt as he looks. Can't think of anyone looking more like a cunt than him.


His twin brother Suarez?

Alves getting away with a bad tackle there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol pepe gonna pepe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> His twin brother Suarez?
> 
> Alves getting away with a bad tackle there.



They must be related somehwere down the line.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Why get yourself booked Messi? is telling the referee (Who's having a good much thus far) to F**k Off or whatever really worth it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Alexis Sanchez looks like the mug Mayweather knocked out


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wow, Messi could of been off there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

if he got a 2nd yellow for that, i dont think there could have been much opposition.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> wow, Messi could of been off there.


Anyone else would have saw red. I can hear Mourinho already.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ooo Messi should've walked there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Alexis Sanchez looks like the mug Mayweather knocked out


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Busquets is the best one touch passer in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well Busquets, Puyol, Sanchez and Messi were all brilliant in that half. The problem being so were Ozil, Di Maria, Marcelo and Coentrao. Disastrous start but after that Barca looked like scoring.

Not the best football but a dramatic first half for sure. Equalizer before half time was crucial.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

X FACTOR GUYZZ, ITS ARF TIME


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

If Messi get's sent off in this match then Pep should be fine him a week's wages


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wonderful end to end stuff right there at the end.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Well Busquets, Puyol, Sanchez and Messi were all brilliant in that half. The problem being so were Ozil, Di Maria, Marcelo and Coentrao.
> 
> Not the best football but a dramatic first half for sure. Equalizer before half time was crucical.


Agreed. 

I cannot believe Valdes made that mistake, it seems impossible. 

Cesc has also been invisible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

cesc has been anonymouss. i think they might be subbing his replacement on soon enough


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










+










=










+


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi should be off. 

Madrid should win this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> cesc has been anonymouss. i think they might be subbing his replacement on soon enough


He never should have started in the first place. 

Pedro needs to come on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Di Maria always reminded me of










Messi was wise to pull out of that challenge or he could have been off, and he's lucky as it looked like the ref went for his card.


----------



## reypros (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I WOULD HAVE LOVED to see messi get sent off. valdes is certainly not top keepers in the world. i take abbiati over him. hope real win. hala mdrid. well hope juventus loses on monday.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> cesc has been anonymouss. i think they might be subbing his replacement on soon enough


Damn I actually forgot Cesc was on the field. Anyway not a bad half of football. Main issue especially that Pep will need to address is the slopyness of the passing. Too much possession has been lost in the middle of the pitch from Barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reypros said:


> I WOULD HAVE LOVED to see messi get sent off. valdes is certainly not top keepers in the world. i take abbiati over him. hope real win. hala mdrid. well hope juventus loses on monday.


i wonder who you could be 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Cesc has also been invisible.


I think it'd be best if Ronaldo becomes invisible. What an awful first half performance from him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

come on, would you wanna go down in history as the man who red carded messi in the classico?

if that was camp nou it wouldve caused a riot

Ronaldo cant be subbed off, problem is he is real's talisman. i mean, who would they send on? but ozil is definitely bossing it. 

brilliant tackles on display too


----------



## reypros (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

kaka should come, ozil was not impressive


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> I think it'd be best if Ronaldo becomes invisible. What an awful first half performance from him.


You surprised? 

Ronaldo never shows up to these games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reypros said:


> I WOULD HAVE LOVED to see messi get sent off. valdes is certainly not top keepers in the world. i take abbiati over him. hope real win. hala mdrid. well hope juventus loses on monday.


Surely this can't be who I think it is :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The link up play between Ozil and Di Maria has been sublime, and as everyone else has pointed out Ronaldo has been completely shut down by Puyol.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Also worth mentioning that apart from the goal Madrid have contained Messi brilliantly with some xcellent tackling and I think it's because of that is why Messi is getting frustrated, he's just not getting things his own way and it's something he is not used to


----------



## reypros (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

IS THERE ANY PROBLEM. :frustrate. 

PUYOL IS VERY GOOD IN THIS GAME,


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ronaldo is too soft. puyol is pretty much a brick wall. ronaldo isnt getting past him

but again, ronaldo is real's talisman. morale might take a shot if he gets taken off, and who would they put on?


----------



## reypros (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hope messi get frustated and gets a red card, would be awesome. i am suprised inter won, fuck how much i hate them


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

inter's goal is hilarious

infact, inter's entire season is like an episode of the three stooges


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Where are Inter in the table right now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ZAVI!!! 1-2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Coentrao has been brilliant, and ffs get Pedro on for Cesc.

GOALLLLLLLLLLLL :lmao That makes up for the opening freak goal.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I predict a HUMBLE in the jungle for reypros.


That goal fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

LMAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLL XAVI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Unbelievable Tekkers.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Unlucky Madrid. Ronaldo has been pathetic so far


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao sloppy as fuck goal


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lol at that goal, but I'll take it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Abiatti > Casillas

8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thing is. Valdes is actually overrated. Casillas isn't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Valdes needs to get off....this is not the Valdes I know.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Thing is. Valdes is actually overrated. Casillas isn't.


Nah. He's usually very consistent. He's been a liability tonight though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Kaka coming on for Madrid!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Almunia > Valdes

:hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo :lmao

Surely he'll be the one to come off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Anyone who thinks these aren't the best two teams in the world (and I know a few who think Madrid are on par with other top European teams) are kidding themselves, Some of the passing and close control of these players is incredible


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Surprised Ozil has been subbed. Probs should have been CR7 but meh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ozil off? I know he's renowned for usually going quiet at the end of games, but still, lovely.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lass has been great holy shit the tackles he's been making.

Edit: excpet for that one.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

A Pepe booking? Whatever next?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

tacklers gonna tackle

here comes the german thug


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Diarra off. Khedira on


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is this the first clasico in the history of man, where Ramos hasn't been booked?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wise sub, Diarra on a yellow in his role is just asking for a sending off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo's gotta be scoring there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Miss more Ronaldo, pls go


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo AGAIN :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo :lmao

good shit tonight, CR7


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao Ronaldo


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh Dear Ronaldo what was that?


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

YES 3-1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

THAT WAS CLASS. Fabregas 1-3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

CESCCCCCCCC

Out of sorts Barcelona are still better than Madrid.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

CESC!

see the game off now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ronaldo doing his best torres impression tonight


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid facepalm Fabregas what a goal!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Dear Ronaldo

That's how you Header

Love From
Cesc Fabregas

GOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLL FABREGAS!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What a fucking beautiful goal from Barcelona. Great cross from Alves, Great goal from Fab. Great teamworked goal right there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Puyol an absolute beast in defence tonight, no wonder he's 43 games unbeaten.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

di Maria off, Higuain on.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo has single handedly cost Madrid the game. Two missed sitters followed by two Barcelona goals.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol sub off di maria?

wtf tell torres to gtfo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Di Maria off. 

Gonzolo Higuain on. Shit bout to get real.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Most of the reason Madrid arent winning this game is down to one player Ronaldo, has been awful tonight


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca just makes it look so easy.

Ronaldo...he needed to be better today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Now I know its a Clasico. Ramos booked.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rockhead said:


> Is this the first clasico in the history of man, where Ramos hasn't been booked?


8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ramos' first hack on Messi of the night, surprising it took 70 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rockhead said:


> Is this the first clasico in the history of man, where Ramos hasn't been booked?


No


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

woooooo. ramos yellow, finally i can drink


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Coentrao not even booked? :/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo chokes harder than a whore giving head.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Iniesta is a joy to watch


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Alves has been unmarked on that right wing!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo has just lost the Ballon d'or based on his performance tonight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i think i finally figured it out. what if there are magnets inside barca player shoes, and the ball has an iron core

that explains how the ball keeps getting drawn to barca players magically


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas off, Keita on.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> Ronaldo has just lost the Ballon d'or based on his performance tonight.


He never had a chance of winning it in the first place.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What bright spark put Match of the Day up alongside El Classico?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Grande Barca now Real will make 4 years without beating Barca ahahaha and they say the clasico is an equal match...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol busquets gonna busque


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

David Villa on. Alexis off


----------



## reypros (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

just sad, sad, fuck, how much i hate barcelona


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^^^ seriously? fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i wondr who that guy was. i guess we'll never know


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reypros said:


> just sad, sad, fuck, how much i hate barcelona


HUMBLED 

He could at least chose a completley different name from his old one :lmao 

Fucking hell how was that not 4 - 1


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

reypros is a troll don't take him serious


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reypros said:


> just sad, sad, fuck, how much i hate barcelona


HALA BARCA 

ALL YOUR TROPHIES, ALL YOUR GLORY...BELONG TO BARCA.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Chain Gang solider said:


> HUMBLED
> 
> He could at least chose a completley different name from his old one :lmao
> 
> Fucking hell how was that not 4 - 1


Nah his bad english would still give it away.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Iniesta off. My man of the match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> reypros is a troll don't take him serious


srs bsns

fuck me, man of the match is puyol. that man is simply unbreakable


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

c'mon Barca score the 4th


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bish bash bosh!!! Nice 60 quid win tonight, made a bet that real would concede 3 or more goals


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> srs bsns


what?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

After this Madrid papers will use photoshop to edit out players to make all of Barca's goals seem offside, cry about phantom penalties and remind everyone about the game in hand.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> what?


serious business

lol keita










IT WASNT A YELLOW


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Hugely satisfying and important result. Close first half, all Barcelona second half.

Puyol was flawless and Iniesta was sublime. I'd narrowly give Puyol MotM. Busquets also had an absolutely superb game. On the Madrid side, Marcelo and Coentrao were both excellent, Ronaldo was woeful and cost Madrid any chance of winning the game. Messi had a quiet game but still got a brilliant assist for the first goal, Cesc also anonymous but got the 3rd, so it doesn't matter. 7 straight years the winners of the first Clasico have won the league, hopefully no different this time around.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

and theres the final whistle. Good game, Iniesta class.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

And Barca win. Great game of football from a neutral point of view. Both teams showed why they are the best in the World right now. CR7 was the only downside I'd say.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ronaldo sure likes hitting those walls


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Puyol was flawless for Barcelona tonight. Defo MOTM but Iniesta was class.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I think Barca go on Club World Cup break now. So Madrid should feel happy that they can top the league again while Barca is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Does anybody know what the TV Rights are in the UK for the Club World Championships? can't imagine going nearly a whole month without watching Barca play


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca were just too good for Madrid. Ronaldo taking chances could have changed the game, but still, Barca thoroughly deserved the win. La Liga goes on.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great game of football but Barcelona over the 90 minutes were more together, more understanding and showed that through their second half passing, brutal play at times caused Madrid many problems especially Alves and his crossing.

Mourinho wont be happy but they just didn't take their chances and I have no idea how Ronaldo stayed on the field, he looked woeful throughout and despite maybe waiting on a moment of brilliance it'd have been a better idea to replace him and keep Ozil IMO. 

Roll on Man City / Chelsea now


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



danny_boy said:


> Does anybody know what the TV Rights are in the UK for the Club World Championships? can't imagine going nearly a whole month without watching Barca play


ESPN i think


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.marca.com/2011/12/10/futbol/1adivision/1323554170.html

It's started already, MESSI SHOULD OF BEEN SENT OFF OMG!!!111!


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo disappears in big games


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

madrid tried to force far too many passes that weren't on during that second half.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just watching the post match stuff, apparently Iniesta was applauded off the pitch by the Madrid fans. Haven't seen that since Ronaldinho.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Just watching the post match stuff, apparently Iniesta was applauded off the pitch by the Madrid fans. Haven't seen that since Ronaldinho.


they did that to del piero in 2009


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Man Of The Match for me today is Puyol, very solid defending, he's just as important to Barca as Iniesta and Messi in my opinion

Dud of the Match was a tight one for me to choose but i'm going to go for Ronaldo, Don't think he connecting with any of his crosses tonight and you can maybe let him off with the first goal scoring oppertunity he had witht he pitch being as greasy as it was but that header is something you would expect even a 10k signing to score


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

gotta wonder why jose didnt play defensive

its what he does best dammit. i think he might have been looking for the second (later) goal before closing up shop


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> they did that to del piero in 2009


Del Piero isn't a Barca player though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> they did that to del piero in 2009


Yeah i'm sure it's happened to other players, but El Clasico is such an intense rivalry so it's not something you expect to see Madrid fans do to Barca players.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

_*Ahh another painfull day Madrista *_


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Medo said:


> _*Ahh another painfull day Madrista *_


Who do you support?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Medo's A Man U guy but he has a soft spot for Madrid too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

rumours start now

christiano to united
you heard it first here folks!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He's made his bed...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I do believe we now hold the titles for fastest goal conceded in the CL and fastest goal conceded in El Clasico. umad


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

-Iniesta reminds me of Zidane. Top 3 on the planet atm.
-Barcelona has the best pair of center-backs on the planet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Ronaldo disappears in big games


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well, that's that. Thoughts:

- Opening goal was ridiculous by Valdes and awesome for the game.
- Di Maria was Madrid's best player, alongside Ozil and Coentrao. But no player except Ronaldo was below par.
- Speaking of, Ronaldo should've buried those two goals. WTFTFTFTFTFTFTF?
- Puyol, best Barca player on the field. Defended like a champ.
- The first half conmpletely contained Barca's movement. Madrid lost the plot in the second half.
- Marcello's freak own goal was painful.
- Mourinho subbed out Ozil and Di Maria. OZIL AND DI MARIA??

In the end, Ronaldo made the difference by not making a difference at all. The better side won.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Puyol at 33 is still one of the top top CB's in the world. Gonna be sad when he eventually retires.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good result for Barca, shame i couldn't watch the game live but at least i seen the highlights. It's also great to here both Puyol and Iniesta had good games


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Irish Jet said:


>


in that game ok he scored but he missed a vital penalty if terry scored his penalty it would have been ronaldo's fault for losing the final

and he disappears in most big games not in all...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Rockhead said:


> Puyol at 33 is still one of the top top CB's in the world. Gonna be sad when he eventually retires.


actually im gonna celebrating with a big ass party when he retires. finally spain and barca will have a fucking weakness for once


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca had enough weaknesses. Ronaldo was just too WOMAN to take advantage.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck you Milan, lost me my bet.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I was refereeing 2 youth games today a Under 15's and an Under 10's a game, they finished 12-0 and 13-1 respectivley but the biggest weakness of each of the losing teams seemed to be the very basic Kick-off, in the Under 15's game they had the same tactic from every kick-off and that was pass it foward to the player on the left hand side and so as the opposistion noticed that was there tactic then they doubles up on the player who was making the foward run and cutting out the pass but the losing side insisted on trying to keep doing that but they would lose possesion straight away and not once did I hear anybody say "Hang on lads let's change it up on kick-off's becauyse that's not working) I don't understand why they just don't pass it back to the defence and passing around a bit until a space opened up so they could go on the attack.

In the under 10's from kick off they didn't even try to pass to anybody, they Number 9 would recive the ball and then instantly try to dribble past 3 players but then lose it immediatly and again not once did anybody say "change it up from kick-off" surely I could not of been the only one watching to of noticed that?

But I think it comes down to big problem in Youth Football in England and that's simply that coaches are more concerned about winning trophies and football matches instead of developing the players and teaching them the basics like passing the balla nd keeping it on the ground instead they play the direct approach and almost neglect there midfield with there hoofing tactic


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



danny_boy said:


> I was refereeing 2 youth games today a Under 15's and an Under 10's a game, they finished 12-0 and 13-1 respectivley but the biggest weakness of each of the losing teams seemed to be the very basic Kick-off, in the Under 15's game they had the same tactic from every kick-off and that was pass it foward to the player on the left hand side and so as the opposistion noticed that was there tactic then they doubles up on the player who was making the foward run and cutting out the pass but the losing side insisted on trying to keep doing that but they would lose possesion straight away and not once did I hear anybody say "Hang on lads let's change it up on kick-off's becauyse that's not working) I don't understand why they just don't pass it back to the defence and passing around a bit until a space opened up so they could go on the attack.
> 
> In the under 10's from kick off they didn't even try to pass to anybody, they Number 9 would recive the ball and then instantly try to dribble past 3 players but then lose it immediatly and again not once did anybody say "change it up from kick-off" surely I could not of been the only one watching to of noticed that?
> 
> But I think it comes down to big problem in Youth Football in England and that's simply that coaches are more concerned about winning trophies and football matches instead of developing the players and teaching them the basics like passing the balla nd keeping it on the ground instead they play the direct approach and almost neglect there midfield with there hoofing tactic



Wouldn't really be _that _ concerned with the Under 10's since well they are still extremely young so won't even get the hang of basic tactics too much at that age. The Under 15's is a bit more worrying since well that's the age scouts really try to get players on so you would think the coaches would try to teach them a bit more to try and impress. Naturally one or two guys will shine and we will always have some really good young players so not too much to worry about


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Barca had enough weaknesses. Ronaldo was just too WOMAN to take advantage.


ronaldo was a woman


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Wonder if Christina Ronaldo will appear at the next El Clasico.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> in that game ok he scored but he missed a vital penalty if terry scored his penalty it would have been ronaldo's fault for losing the final
> 
> and he disappears in most big games not in all...


Anyone can miss a penalty. It happens.

That was the biggest game in his career to that point, and he was excellent. People will react quickly to that performance, he's still easily one of the best players in the world. I'd still have him 2nd to Messi.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Almost all of the teams would welcome Ronaldo, but that doesn't change the reality that Ronaldo has always been outplayed in El Clasicos and eight out of ten times, he is as close to invisible in big-match scenarios. Last night's game only took the case further away from Ronaldo.

Barcelona were better than Real Madrid. Madrid were better than last season, but they basically gave the match away in the second half. Real Madrid need to be invincible against all oppositions from now on, if they are to take the league because Camp Nou is waiting. Both teams will drop points due to the CL, so it's going to be very interesting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ronaldo is a good big time player

he just sucks vs barca


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ronaldo was poor, but I don't buy into him not being a big game player just because he's had a couple of bad performances against Barcelona. He's been impressive in the latter stages of the Champions League and in Cup Finals in both England and Spain.

People can say it's sour grapes for Real Madrid fans to complain about Messi, but he should have been sent off before half time which could have had huge implications on the outcome, so they have every right to be annoyed. Referee went for his yellow card and then bottled it. Another poor refereeing decision.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm surprised how no one is talking about the game Karim Benzema had yesterday... He is definitely Madrid's best striker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That was a 50/50 yellow at most as Messi clearly tries to pull out of the challenge, and it's well known referees show a little leniency with yellow's before sending players off (which is fair). That's probably what was going through the ref's head at the time and why he didn't pull the card out. Even Mourinho didn't complain.

Ronaldo never delivers in Clasico's, which is by far and away the biggest game in Spain. Doesn't have a great scoing record in the Champions League either. Messi and Iniesta are comfortably the two best in the world for me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah for me Iniesta is the best midfielder in the world, and I would say second best player in the world after Messi. No such thing as Iniesta not performing during big games, as we all know (something I know too well ).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Nobody even comes close to Iniesta, fuck he is just too good. He made Coentrao his bitch yesterday. 

Ronaldo should have been benched to save himself the embarrassment of getting owned by Puyol. 

Benzema was Madrids best player yesterday, but Higuain is a better striker.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lol @ Iniesta making Coentrao his bitch. Contrao had a fabulous showing and Iniesta only came unglued when Madrid lost the game in the second half. He was completely outmatched in the first 45.

Ronaldo is still one of the best in the world, but he made no impact on El Clasico and hence probably cost Madrid the match.

Benzema was fantastic but he wasn't at the level of Di Maria, Ozil or even Coentrao for that matter. I'd easily take him over Higuain though.

And there was no second yellow for Messi. That wasn't a card challenge at all. Fair accident.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










I was wrong it seems.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Lol @ Iniesta making Coentrao his bitch. Contrao had a fabulous showing and Iniesta only came unglued when Madrid lost the game in the second half. He was completely outmatched in the first 45.
> 
> Ronaldo is still one of the best in the world, but he made no impact on El Clasico and hence probably cost Madrid the match.
> 
> ...


Iniesta destroyed him, along with everyone else on Madrid. The only better player on the pitch was Puyol.

Ozil? CMON he disappeared after the first 20 seconds.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

for the posters who pay attention to it....

can I get some it-is-kinda-early-for-them predictions on who gets promoted to the Prem from the Championship?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Higuain is a much better striker than Benzema, though the latter had a very good game.



Mikey Damage said:


> for the posters who pay attention to it....
> 
> can I get some it-is-kinda-early-for-them predictions on who gets promoted to the Prem from the Championship?


Southampton will coast the league, West Ham will stay second. Play-off final will be Cardiff losing to Boro, though if Leicester can find their way into a spot then I would take a punt on them. Leeds will make the play offs and choke.



Joel said:


> I was wrong it seems.


Nice touch from Mourinho, I said before the match he should go shake his hand.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How has Southhampton gone from League 1 to Champ to Prem so quickly? (assuming they take the Championship)

Put that AOC money to good use, eh. :side:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Either Ronaldo just bottles it when the pressure is really on or world class defenders ala Puyol just know how to read his game. Either way that was yet another poor performance in a big match situation and makes this idea of him being the worlds second best player rather laughable. A big match performance is worth ten hat-tricks against sides like Getafe especially in a league that is usually determined these days by the outcome of two matches.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Southampton are very good offensively. Were unlucky against Blackpool because their goalie is shot, but they've got some very good players. Lallana is a freak on the left, and Lambert is very important for them (top scorer in the league I believe), plus their midfielders break from the deep well to get to whatever headers Lambert puts down for them.

West Ham will probably take the other guaranteed spot. Playoffs will be interesting. Quite a few teams going for the spot. I'd love to see Blackpool get another go at the top division, and Holloway has done a very good job rebuilding the squad after losing some of their best players. They'll probably be battling to get into the six though.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Great match Roma-Juve if Totti scored that penalty it would have been much better


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> How has Southhampton gone from League 1 to Champ to Prem so quickly? (assuming they take the Championship)
> 
> Put that AOC money to good use, eh. :side:


Norwich did the same and like norwich, southampton should be in the prem, i see them boro and west ham coming up obviously alot can change not even halfway into the season yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Revista was an interesting watch. They completely trashed Marcelo, and apparently he's now made 6 mistakes that have lead to Barcelona goals in the 8 games since Mourinho took over. Also said Coentrao was arguably responsible for all 3 goals, especially where he loses the ball for the 3rd goal and then is outpaced by Fabregas in the chase back to the Madrid goal, who scored. Also, Cesc was offside for the 2nd goal, though he never touched the ball as it came off the defender, so i'm not sure about how that works. Oh and Ronaldo blamed for being selfish, particularly when he should've played in Di Maria and shot way wide. Several other examples of him losing the ball to Busquets/Puyol when Benzema and Higuain where in lots of space. The one time he did get through and was fouled by Pique, he hit the free-kick into the bottom of the wall :lmao

Interesting Ronaldo/Messi stats shown too;

Messi 13 in 16 against Madrid. Ronaldo 3 in 13 against Barcelona. Throw in the top 4 English clubs (Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool - and Man Utd in Messi's case), and you see Ronaldo with 12 goals in 52 games and Messi with 21 goals in 32 games. 1 goal in 21 appearances between them against Chelsea!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Mikey Damage said:


> How has Southhampton gone from League 1 to Champ to Prem so quickly? (assuming they take the Championship)


Nigel Adkins is a genius.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Nigel Adkins is a genius.


He looks set to be a great manager, did a fantastic job at Scunthorpe getting them up into the Championship on 2 occasions and avoided relegation back to League 1 before leaving despite being on such a tight budget and now he's doing wonders at Southampton and given the chance I would love to have him at Celtic


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> 1 goal in 21 appearances between them against Chelsea!


If we play Barca this season, it will probably end 20 goals in 23 appearances.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/584/bra...ent-luis-alvaro-ribeiro-insists-barcelona-are

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Can't wait to see Santos get stuffed. Maybe Pele and the rest will shut up for a while.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm guessing he still thinks that this is still the intercontinental cup where the Libertadores champion wins most seasons. Barcelona should be the favorites and Santos need Neymar to really shine to scrape a win in the final.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GAME OF THE CENTURY


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

barca vs santos, hope barca wins just to shut pele fucking mouth. milan vs siena, we should win, hope we dont perform like last weak. we should bounce back and defeat siena with no problem. i predict, milan 3-0 siena


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Its ridiculous, I have to wake up at 5:30 am to watch that game and be an Aussie for a day


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

tbf to Santos they do have a few good players Neymar aside in GANSO and Arouca amongst others, but Barca will surely beat them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

GANSO



Rockhead said:


> Its ridiculous, I have to wake up at 5:30 am to watch that game and be an Aussie for a day


Nah, we don't have scum like you in our country.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Woke up this morning to see this shit. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...-santos-neymar-vs-barcelonas-lionel-messi-who


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lolneymar

just join a fucking european club so they can shut up about you


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

pele won't shup up he is just a fucking idiot he thinks he scored more then 1000 goals when he scored 760 something in official games and he thinks he is the best player ever when he played in the shitty brazilian league


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The regular posters and such on Goal.com, are worse than the articles themselves. Then again, most pure football sites seems to attractive a good medium of really idiotic people. Sites like this, they seem to cut some of the idiots away.

Some of the Messi/Neymar comparisons aren't too bad, but Messi with a 4 star technique abillity? 3 stars in Big Matches, with Neymar in 5? Sorry, what big matches are there in South America, and I pretty sure I remember Messi destroying Chelsea in 2007, or 2008, scored a hat trick vs Real Madrid and numerous other amazing feats for a person of his age.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Woke up this morning to see this shit.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...-santos-neymar-vs-barcelonas-lionel-messi-who


goal.com...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Desecrated said:


> The regular posters and such on Goal.com, are worse than the articles themselves. Then again, most pure football sites seems to attractive a good medium of really idiotic people. Sites like this, they seem to cut some of the idiots away.
> 
> Some of the Messi/Neymar comparisons aren't too bad, but Messi with a 4 star technique abillity? 3 stars in Big Matches, with Neymar in 5? Sorry, what big matches are there in South America, and I pretty sure I remember Messi destroying Chelsea in 2007, or 2008, scored a hat trick vs Real Madrid and numerous other amazing feats for a person of his age.


Yeah, I'd say Messi announced himself to the world against us back in 2006 at the Bridge. Completely destroyed Del Horno and got him sent off. I also remember him hitting the bar and he got kicked a lot.

Since then he hasn't really done much against us. But we haven't played Barca since Messi evolved to his latest level, so that would change.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Yeah, I'd say Messi announced himself to the world against us back in 2006 at the Bridge. Completely destroyed Del Horno and got him sent off. I also remember him hitting the bar and he got kicked a lot.
> 
> Since then he hasn't really done much against us. But we haven't played Barca since Messi evolved to his latest level, so that would change.


Messi only levels up when he needs to. He's now:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Messi only levels up when he needs to. He's now:


Kalou:










I still want Neymar, btw. Even if I know he's heading to España.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

bayer leverkusen lost 0-3 to nunemberg. 
:lmao

edit: schalke thrashed werder bremem 5-0. 
bundesliga so unpredictable


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Well looks like Ronaldo remembers the objective of football now and what a brillaint save by Casillas


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Is any one watching the Madrid/Selvilla on GOL Tv? The commentator is hilarious, "Ronaldo WWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLL" :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

good win 2-0, nocerino is a great player cant believe we got him for 500,000 euros. boateng was also cheap and is a great player. sevilla 0-3 real madrid, half time, callejon is a very good player, he in future will be important for madrid. pepe got a red card, now mourinho go defensive, they are winning 3-0, so he will be going defensive i guess. 

edit: ronaldo hatrick, sevilla 2-6 real madrid, madrid going on top. hope they keep this up


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

god la liga is pathetic. sevilla would be up there in basically every other league, but get smashed 6-2. ridiculously bad.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's Pompey vs Southampton today, hopeful we win today but i have a funny feeling about us losing. Hopefully i am wrong.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca are 2-0 up already, hope they win by a cricket score after what the santos president said, that barca werent favourites and it would be the game of the century


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Santos completely embarrassed and flattered by the 0-4 loss. Easiest game Barca have had for a while and the most one sided result in a Club World Cup final for 50 years. Maybe now Pele will shut up for a while.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

neymar really showed he is a 5 star big match player, while messi only 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You got to consider though, that Messi has world class players around him, while Neymar doesn't


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> god la liga is pathetic. sevilla would be up there in basically every other league, but get smashed 6-2. ridiculously bad.


could say same about man utd who got smashed 6-1 by City
Arsenal who got shat on 8-2 by Man Utd.

La Liga >> Prem.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

but basically every weekend there's a massive result in la liga. those are once in a blue moon (8*D) in the epl


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> neymar really showed he is a 5 star big match player, while messi only 3


To be fair to goal (urgh..), they are talking about 19-year old Messi. So, even though they are completely wrong, it's not quite as ridiculous.

Ronaldo 111 goals in 112 for Madrid. If only he got one last week. :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Gunner14 said:


> could say same about man utd who got smashed 6-1 by City
> Arsenal who got shat on 8-2 by Man Utd.
> 
> La Liga >> Prem.


It depends on how you look at it, EPL has a much better top 5 and then Liverpool in 6th who can also beat the top teams whereas La Liga is a top two (albeit the two best teams in the world by a mile), but the teams from 6th-20th in La Liga are much better teams than 6th-20th in the Prem.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Missed the match, was way too early and I was out drinking last night.  From what I hear though, it was as predictable as you could get.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar and Ganso confirmed that they are good players nothing more overrated players and now Pele will shut up his big mouth


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

barca won 4-0, so predicatble. the president said barca were not favourites and it was the game of the century, i guess he feels stupid now. in la liga, thrashing normally happen, in epl it rarely happen. 

in 2009 barca defeating estudiantes was much more difficult. 

edit: alletico madrid is not good anymore after selling aguero and forlan. i expect lazio to defeat them if lazio takes it seriously


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter win again the march up the table continues. by no means a good performance but they did the united thing of just doing enough to get the job done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> barca won 4-0, so predicatble. the president said barca were not favourites and it was the game of the century, i guess he feels stupid now. in la liga, thrashing normally happen, in epl it rarely happen.
> 
> in 2009 barca defeating estudiantes was much more difficult.
> 
> edit: alletico madrid is not good anymore after selling aguero and forlan. i expect lazio to defeat them if lazio takes it seriously


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

need a miracle for todays bet to come in 

Levante trail 2-0 at [email protected]~'#ng Granada


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

inter wwinning 1-0, 1-0. fuck. juve won, bad news. 

forlan and aguero are better than falcao. atletico lost 2-0 to real betis prove how bad they become. 

edit: suprised napoli lost 3-1 to roma at home.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Saw on my La Liga app this morning that Barca and Real have scored more then twice as many goals as the next best team (Valencia) despite the gap between Real and Valencia being 7 points. Real has 56, Barca 50 and Valencia 26, Levante have 25 with Atletico and Athletic on 23 each.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn, Isco and Joaquin looked good against us, yesterday. Especially Joaquin. 

Really miss him. But meh, we walked over Malaga in the second half. 7 points off Madrid. That's badass.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

match fixing in serie a

this is different


----------



## ryo saeba 31 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> Neymar and Ganso confirmed that they are good players nothing more overrated players and now Pele will shut up his big mouth


they could not do anything against barca s collective play......
i mean,sabtos never had to ball to begin with,and neymar can t do everything


----------



## ryo saeba 31 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> god la liga is pathetic. sevilla would be up there in basically every other league, but get smashed 6-2. ridiculously bad.


now,this league is just about 2 teams.
in spain,they said it s the best league in the world,what a joke......


----------



## ryo saeba 31 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> ronaldo is a good big time player
> 
> he just sucks vs barca


he put too much pressure when he plays against Messi to show he s the best.
Unfortunately,for him,Ronaldo always loses "his match" against him.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






:hmm:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm glad Santos got shat on, Neymar is an annoying little cunt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sorry if already posted:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






laughed at how awkward he looks.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ryo saeba 31 said:


> he put too much pressure when he plays against Messi to show he s the best.
> Unfortunately,for him,Ronaldo always loses "his match" against him.


Unfortunately for Ronaldo as well he does not have Xavi and Iniesta behind him.



Lawls said:


> :hmm:


I laughed at this when i saw it. Crazy!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






@ 0:50, enjoyed this goal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao @ Kewell just walking past the Wellington defence. Sums up defending in the A-League pretty well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> Unfortunately for Ronaldo as well he does not have Xavi and Iniesta behind him.


Yeah, he instead has Xabi Alonso (the best long range and aerial passer of a football in the world, and arguably the next best passer after Xavi) and Mesut Ozil (a top 3 attacking midfielder in the world). Poor old Cristiano.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Christiano has epic support. Im pretty sure they got someone like Ozil because he was raised by the Mannschaft to be completely selfless in distribution, making him a great partner for ronaldo.

The fact is though, Puyol just made him his bitch and Ronaldo choked vs barca.

Again


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> laughed at how awkward he looks.


http://www.goal.com/en/news/14/asia...oadcaster-wastes-golden-opportunity-in-lionel


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar going to Barca now is all but a done deal, wonder if that means the end for Villa at the club.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



T-C said:


> Neymar going to Barca now is all but a done deal, wonder if that means the end for Villa at the club.


Are you sure? Because THE DAILY MAIL says AVB is going after him :hmm:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Are you sure? Because THE DAILY MAIL says AVB is going after him :hmm:


Well as much as I respect the Daily Mail it looks like the are wrong....

Looks like Barca have done a deal by giving Santos 10 million now with Barca having the option to take Neymar either next summer or after the 2014 World Cup and then obviously paying more. If Santos re-neg on the deal then they will have to pay Barca 20 million euros.

Sounds like a done deal to me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They were saying on Revista that Santos have signed an agreement with Barcelona and he'll leave anytime up until 2014, most likely after the World Cup. It's obvious Neymar only wants to join Barca anyway.

In other news, Sevilla's president has been jailed for 7 years, and work has finally resumed on the Nou Mestalla, giving Valencia a 75,000 seater in 2 years.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> They were saying on Revista that Santos have signed an agreement with Barcelona and he'll leave anytime up until 2014, most likely after the World Cup. It's obvious Neymar only wants to join Barca anyway.
> 
> In other news, Sevilla's president has been jailed for 7 years, and work has finally resumed on the Nou Mestalla, giving Valencia a 75,000 seater in 2 years.


It's a real kick in the teeth for Real who thought they had Neymar, so much so that they even had him complete a medical behind close doors at one point. Ah well, fuck Madrid.

About time on the Mestalla.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Neymar - Messi - Sanchez (maybe)

WOW


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah there were a bunch of media links from Perez/Madrid a few months back. Hilarious.

I'm sceptical about the signing as he hasn't proven anything yet and it's annoying as fuck hearing Pele blowing him to the media so much. He's incredible over-hyped and he's a massive show pony, something not wanted around the humble nature of the Barca squad instilled by no-one more so than Xavi and Guardiola. He's a class above being " The New Robinho" though and If he can deliver on the big stage he would be a nice replacement for Villa in a few years. The potential is definitely there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Yeah there were a bunch of media links from Perez/Madrid a few months back. Hilarious.
> 
> I'm sceptical about the signing as he hasn't proven anything yet and it's annoying as fuck hearing Pele blowing him to the media so much. He's incredible over-hyped and he's a massive show pony, something not wanted around the humble nature of the Barca squad instilled by no-one more so than Xavi and Guardiola. He's a class above being " The New Robinho" though and If he can deliver on the big stage he would be a nice replacement for Villa in a few years. The potential is definitely there.


Yea, I think he will take a while to adapt to the Barca style, but in saying that Pep will probably be gone by then so the philosophy may not be so fundamental to the next person in charge. We will see.

I certainly think he is overhyped at the moment as well, although certainly talented.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid to go out and buy Hazard, Goetze and every other young star you can think of now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

More than likely. God I hate them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Not unless Money City buy them first.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

One I was pondering with a few mates the other night, Zidane or Xavi, who do you rate higher all things considered?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



T-C said:


> One I was pondering with a few mates the other night, Zidane or Xavi, who do you rate higher all things considered?


Zidane, but i would say that since zidane is one of my fave players ever or top 3 at the very least.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There's not much between Zidane, Iniesta and Xavi.

Zidane, though. He's like the best qualities of both, meshed into one player. Bossed the World Cup at the age of 36.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Zidane was a special player i rate him alot higher than many other players that are considered the best.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Zidane was magical to watch, his style was just so elegant. He was still the fucking man when he retired. I still think, to this day, if he was playing he would still be one of the best in the world.

Nothing to take away from Xavi though, Zidane was just something else.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Iniesta is really Zidane reincarnated, he's also a better passer of the ball, though doesn't score as many goals.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I dont know. i dont think Ive ever seen someone completely boss another team and dictate play like he did vs brazil in 2006


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm probably the lone voice here then, but I'm taking Xavi. He has won everything that Zidane has but he is far more fundamental to the way his teams play. He epitomizes the style of probably the greatest team ever. Plus I have never seen a player who is able to boss every single big game he plays in. I'd have Iniesta with Zidane as someone who is able to decorate the and brilliantly, but Xavi is probably the best conductor of a team I've ever seen.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






Feel sorry for the Goalkeeper and the Referee in this one, The Goalkeeper was clearly just trying to defend himself and the fan got what he desevred but due to the crazy laws FIFA have given us the referee has no other option but to send him off as the rule does state "He is guilty of Violent Conduct if he uses excessive force or brutality against a team-mate, spectator, it's crazy!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeh crazy shit. The red card has been postponed/cancelled by the KNVB though. They are still debating on what to do about the situation.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Yeh crazy shit. The red card has been postponed/cancelled by the KNVB though. They are still debating on what to do about the situation.


Well usually the matches that end in this way get replayed but behind closed doors so it will probably be that but if not then since it was AZ that walked off then Ajax could be awarded a 3-0 win, but eithier it is a massive shame it comes down to that because of 1 idiotic fan


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeh he had a stadium ban. Coked up, too much beer, ive seen them too much. I dont think Ajax will be awarded the 3 0 win. Would love it though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Shouldn't have been a red card.

Manzano was just sacked. David Moyes to Atletico?


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

According to the rules its red. But when you look at the circumstances, it should not be. A little bit of befehl ist befehl.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The guy ran onto the pitch and attacked him, he deserves everything he gets, the keeper was also defending himself, for all the keeper knows if he hadn't kicked that guy until the stewards arrived he could've got up and produced a knife or something. Hopefully common sense prevails over the rules here and the manager was right to order his team off.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Morally it shouldn't be a red card but the rule does seem to be a bit of a grey area when it comes self-defence which clearly looking at the video it was, but the rule set by FIFA does seem to indicate that any form of Violent Conduct toward either a player, spectator or a referee is a straight red card wether it's in self-defense or not


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The fan deserved a good kick in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Strong dive by Cuenca today. Disgraceful really.

Iniesta is injured now too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Missed the game, Iniesta injured which is a disaster.

CUENCA hat-trick. Continues to deliver. Scoreline is a bit embarrassing, really.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

CRISTIAN TELLO also looked great. 

A brace in his second game for the first team. I'm already a fan.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck Barca's constant line of quality players.

Happy to see the manager of Alkmaar took a stand with the protest about his goalie being sent off. Seriously bullshit decision, despite what the rules say. There needs to be some understanding, and it clearly wasn't present there from the ref.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Xavi is my favourite midfielder of all time alongside Scholes, like T-C says he just conducts everything so effortlessly almost no matter who Barca play he's always on song. Zidane was a magical player no doubt and I'd just give it to him as a better player, tho I'll always prefer Xavi.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca won 9-0 last night with a mostly academy side? Wow. Granted the team they played were third tier and they had a couple first teamers but that is still quite something.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






HOW ABOUT DEM KIDS? 

Cuenca, Tello, Roberto and Thiago 

THE FUTURE.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Archie Thompson is great, Melbourne Victory are not..


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> HOW ABOUT DEM KIDS?
> 
> Cuenca, Tello, Roberto and Thiago
> 
> THE FUTURE.


Danke, watching this now. Dive from Cuenca was bad, but the second goal was just :mark:. :lmao @ "reads him like a nursery rhyme booooook".

Tello looks ridiculously good. Granted, these are just highlights, but that second goal was beautiful.



Jobbed_Out said:


> Archie Thompson is great, Melbourne Victory are not..


Yeah, that was a great goal. He always seems to score the best by A-League standard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah Ray Hudson is the best commentator of all time. 

I cannot watch a Clasico match without him commentating it, it is just a must. 

Some other examples of his genius.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I don't think I could listen to Hudson each game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Blues 1 down already, DARRYLL Cole lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...s-angel-di-maria-requests-pay-increase-report

Kaka earns 9 times more than Di Maria :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

and kaka is a bench warmer while di maria is a starter, :lmao. zlatan going to convince keita to come to milan, you serious? we dont need him, he is 31, he is obviously better than mvb and ambro but 1st he cant play in cl, 2nd he is 31, we need someone younger than can play in cl like montolivo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...s-angel-di-maria-requests-pay-increase-report
> 
> Kaka earns 9 times more than Di Maria :lmao


i wonder how little ozil makes

its probably around the same

how the fuck does real keeping paying kaka so much to sit on the bench?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Went to Cambridge United vs. Braintree Town today and it was a great laugh. My two mates and I were in the front row, right next to the away dugout and their manager was getting loads of stick. His team were time-wasting all game and the female referee did nothing about it. Some bloke in the row behind me shouted something at the manager and the manager turned around to us and said "it's not my fault the referee is a fucking bird." :lmao His assistant manager was useless too, fitted every stereotype of a lower league staff member, just shouted "fucking get stuck in", "fucking get back" and other variants involving fuck. Lower league games are such fun.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i wonder if we can hold the top spot till the end like last season(we are on top right?, this is what goal says). atalanta are in great form, but we should be able to defeat them, would be nice if juve loses points against lecce and udinese loses points too. we should be able to win the league, if were were in good form at the start of season, we would have been 1st with 3-4 points more than our title rivals.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i wonder if we can hold the top spot till the end like last season(*we are on top right*?, this is what goal says). atalanta are in great form, but we should be able to defeat them, would be nice if juve loses points against lecce and udinese loses points too. we should be able to win the league, if were were in good form at the start of season, we would have been 1st with 3-4 points more than our title rivals.




You don't know your own team's position? Says it all really, true fan right?!

There's no bullshitting your way out of that one even though I'm sure you'll try.

Oh and yeah, you are top btw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

On top by goal difference though

Keep in mind that Juve are undefeated too


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nige™;10801243 said:


> You don't know your own team's position? Says it all really, true fan right?!
> 
> There's no bullshitting your way out of that one even though I'm sure you'll try.
> 
> Oh and yeah, you are top btw.


goal say we are, espn says we are not, goal say goal difference, esp says head to head record, they defeated us 2-0, but we have not faced them at san siro but i guess it is due to goal difference. redeadening, true but they draw a lot, they rather be undefeated than to take risk and sometime lose. 1 lose is better than two draws.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Head to head doesn't come into effect until both teams play eachother twice, come on guys we should all be aware of this.

Goes to show how shit goal.com is.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

first time they said juve is first due to head to head record, then they said milan is first, epsn says that juve is 1st. well milan is 1st which is good


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Um, AC Milan GS 35 GA 16
Juve GS 27 GA 11

So yeah, you're on top


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Can't wait for the Old Firm tonight. Should be epic. COME ON THE HOOPS!

Word going round that Mario Balotelli is in the stands in a Celtic top. :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Come on Rangers, fuck the paddy twats that are Celtic fans. :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Going against Super MON, tut tut :side:

But hopefully Rangers do win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao reymisteriofan, top fan


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

C'mon red cards and controversy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

JOE MOTHERFUCKING LEDLEY!!!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

great celtic won. yeah.



King Kenny said:


> :lmao reymisteriofan, top fan


:no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Holy fuck Fabregas's sister looks JUST like him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*










:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The girl behind in the white trousers looks appealing.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Good win for the Bhoys tonight I felt as though we could of won it by more than one goal but I'll take the win and be happy that we're top of the league going into 2012 despite being 15 points behind at the start of November 

Hard to pick a man of the match for Celtic as they all seemed equally as good, Samaras had a good first half but seemed to slow down in the second half as he didn't seem to be running into the area when the ball was down the wings, Forrest did well but sometimes to the final product was lacking a little bit from him, Rogne put in a very solid defensive display which I haven't seen him do for a while, Kayal was great before getting injured, Ledly like most of his matches was Quietly Effeciant for the majority of the match, Brown looked as if he was giving a 100% through out the match and is a very handy player to have in the a Derby as he does a very good job of getting under the opponments skin.

It's going to be a real test of Lennon's Managerial ability and a test of the Players Mental Strength between now and the end of the season as I'm sure they won't of forgotten what happend last season in a certain match against Inverness Caley Thistle that cost us the league


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> :lmao


Holy Shit :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> :lmao


thats fucking scary


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2011/12/29/2821912/real-madrids-cristiano-ronaldo-la-liga-is-the-best-league-in-the- 

i certainly do not agree with this at all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Premier League > La Liga 










FACTS


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> :lmao


holy shit


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Woah, Nottingham Forest have failed to score in each of their last 6 games.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Freiburg sack Marcus Sorg. He was out of his depth in my opinion but it was always going to be tough for them, especially in the second half of the season where they will potentially lose Cisse to a transfer and they will be losing him due to the AFCON. 

I'm finding the Bundesliga and Serie A more exciting than the "big two" this season. Some of the EPL games on Boxing Day were unwatchable, I know its tradition, but they really should consider a short winter break


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The Best leagues are Serie A and EPL you have teams like Milan,Inter,Juve,Roma,Lazio,Udinese and Napoli-United,City,Spurs,Chelsea,Lpool,Arsenal that can win the league or challenge for it, la liga is a joke 2 teams that finish every year 30+ points on the 3rd and score 8 or 7 goals per game multiple times. so Ronaldo is wrong


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> The Best leagues are Serie A and EPL you have teams like Milan,Inter,Juve,Roma,Lazio,Udinese and Napoli-United,City,Spurs,Chelsea,Lpool,Arsenal that can win the league or challenge for it, la liga is a joke 2 teams that finish every year 30+ points on the 3rd and score 8 or 7 goals per game multiple times. so Ronaldo is wrong


Serie A, You mean the league where match-fixing happens nah its shit. I enjoy Ligue 1 better.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> Serie A, You mean the league where match-fixing happens nah its shit. I enjoy Ligue 1 better.


it is corrupt, i agree but it been damm entertaining this season. i agree with nitromalta, but dont forget bundesliga, it is damm unpredictable. and napoli 6-1 genoa was fantastic to watch, lecce 3-4 milan was awesome to watch.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Lol, Premier League and la Liga are way ahead of Serie A imo. I would probably rank Bundesliga higher as well.

1 - Premier League
2 - Liga
3 - Bundesliga
4 - Serie A
5 - Ligue 1


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ABKiss said:


> Lol, Premier League and la Liga are way ahead of Serie A imo. I would probably rank Bundesliga higher as well.
> 
> 1 - Premier League
> 2 - Liga
> ...


it is cause you dont even watch it, i am sure. la liga where two teams are ahead by 15-20 points, awesome league, and the other teams are not that good. premier is the best though. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2011/12/29/2822879/ac-milans-antonio-cassano-out-for-six-more-months
fuck, cassano out for six more months. shit. how sad for him. fuck this


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Prem
Bundesliga
Serie A
La Liga
Championship
french
dutch






Sunday League
SPL



Every Serie A game i have seen this season has been class. Juve/Napoli stands out.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> Prem
> Bundesliga
> Serie A/La Liga
> Championship
> ...


lecce milan has been better than napoli juve for me. do you really think championship is 4th best then you must be joking.( unless you are rating by favourite league)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> lecce milan has been better than napoli juve. do you really think championship is 4th best then you must be joking.( unless you are rating by favourite league)


Only ranked championship higher because i see more of them games.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

after 2007, serie a has been going down a lot, hardly any team used to reach the quater finals in cl, except for inter, it is good to see them coming back on track again, well it could be in the same position if we lose again in last 16 but i dont think all of them will get eliminated in last 16


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga has the best technical football, lots of goals, the best lower table standard and easily the two best teams, but the EPL has more top competitive teams and therefore better matches, and is a more entertaining spectacle. They're miles above the rest though i'll say because of the sheer number of high class games, the EPL wins.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

At this point in time the gap between the top 3 in the premiership is the same as in la liga, the same with the gap between the top 4. It's 7 points between Man City/Spurs and Madrid/Valencia and 11 between City/Chelsea and Madrid/Levante so at this point in time the title race is between the top 3 in both leagues and it's arguable that only the top 2 can win in each league.


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So I was wondering if anyone knows where I can watch soccer matches online for free J-League 1 specifically


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga only has "lots of goals" coz Real and Barca steam roll all the jobber sides like 8-0 8*D

lol jokes


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™ said:


> La Liga only has "lots of goals" coz Real and Barca steam roll all the jobber sides like 8-0 8*D
> 
> lol jokes


Better than winning 1-0 every week :side:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



nugoyxi said:


> So I was wondering if anyone knows where I can watch soccer matches online for free J-League 1 specifically


I don't have an answer for your question but I have to ask why out of all the league's in the world you could possibly choose to watch why the J-League?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

maybe they're japanese. shocking i know.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Jobbed_Out said:


> At this point in time the gap between the top 3 in the premiership is the same as in la liga, the same with the gap between the top 4. It's 7 points between Man City/Spurs and Madrid/Valencia and 11 between City/Chelsea and Madrid/Levante so at this point in time the title race is between the top 3 in both leagues and it's arguable that only the top 2 can win in each league.


LOL the gap between Barca-Real and the 3rd team will be 30+ points in may


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> maybe they're japanese. shocking i know.


Question still stands, if you insist in watching Asian football then the K-League is the one to watch


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Renegade™;10812987 said:


> La Liga only has "lots of goals" coz Real and Barca steam roll all the jobber sides like 8-0 8*D
> 
> lol jokes


it is because the jobber sides suck a lot more. i got to admit those matches are so entertaining.


----------



## Robert-Kenflin (Jul 15, 2008)

*What do you guys think about Kaká?*

In my opinion, Kaka is the only guy who can beat Barcelona's ass. He is the wall against them. Mourinho definetely has to put him at the Clasicos just at the start of the matches. Kaká and Callejón would be a big deal. Fix it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Injury prone and over the hill. Has been a massive let down for Madrid. He shouldn't be starting and doesn't start because he's not as good as Ozil. I think Mourinho would jump at the chance of selling him. Madrid made a mistake selling Van der Vaart, who displaced Kaka for most of the 2009/10 season as Madrid went on to score what was I think their highest ever points total in the league (though they still finished 2nd). They couldn't sell Kaka though because he'd only been there one season and he earns a ridiculous wage, apparently 9x what Di Maria earns!

I expect Madrid to go after Hazard in the summer window and maybe Kaka to leave, and if not to just be a fixture on the bench. I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up at Chelsea, or maybe even back at Milan.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Kaka is a good footballer but going to Madrid ruined him tbh. Got hit with a shitload of injuries and basically never ever found his form again. Really and truly Madrid need to sell him now. The last thing the guy needs to be doing is playing against Barca.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Was only effective in the Italian leagues, I can't say I've been impressed by his spell at Madrid. Like Seb said, his injury prone now and not nearly as good as the other players in the squad.

I think he'll join PSG if they bid for him in this market or next.

P.S..Nitromalta stop making numeros accounts for your pro-milan and pro ex-milan player views.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Kaka won't go to PSG, they have Javier Pastore.

Kaka benefited from playing in Milan, sitting up the field and launching attacks. In Spain, the play is a bit more intensive, and requires covering the field far more. That is where Kaka is really failing. Had he joined Real Madrid from a young age, who knows, could be even better than he was Milan. Hes definately a talent.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Meh tbf Pastore seems to want out and with the fact that PSG spent a lot of money and didn't even make it past the group stages of the EUROPA LEAGUE I could easily see them going in for him simply due to his experience factor.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*



Seb said:


> Injury prone and over the hill. Has been a massive let down for Madrid. He shouldn't be starting and doesn't start because he's not as good as Ozil. I think Mourinho would jump at the chance of selling him. Madrid made a mistake selling Van der Vaart, who displaced Kaka for most of the 2009/10 season as Madrid went on to score what was I think their highest ever points total in the league (though they still finished 2nd). They couldn't sell Kaka though because he'd only been there one season and he earns a ridiculous wage, apparently 9x what Di Maria earns!
> 
> I expect Madrid to go after Hazard in the summer window and maybe Kaka to leave, and if not to just be a fixture on the bench. I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up at Chelsea, or maybe *even back at Milan.*


no chance, we have to many attacking forwards, i highly doubt it. 

he has become injury prone after leaving milan, that injury he got before going to madrid was quite dangerous. but to tell you the truth he performed much better than ozil against barca recently. he can perform in big games, ozil does not always do. but i think he should leave, he is not consistent as ozil, he has to many injuries. going to madrid ruined him.




JakeC_91 said:


> Was only effective in the Italian leagues, I can't say I've been impressed by his spell at Madrid. Like Seb said, his injury prone now and not nearly as good as the other players in the squad.
> 
> I think he'll join PSG if they bid for him in this market or next.
> 
> *P.S..Nitromalta stop making numeros accounts for your pro-milan and pro ex-milan player views.*


:lmao

this guy join date was 2008 and nitromalta was 2011, so what you are saying is absolutely nonsense. why would only a milan fan make threads about ex milan players, it could also be a madrid fan to make this thread about kaka.

kaka was world class everewhere not in italian league, in europe he has been great, he was the highest goalscorer in the champions league in 2007, he has been the best player in the champions league that year. this post is nonsense


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

He's shown glimpses of how good he was.

Those saying he was only good in the Italian league? Please. He tore Europe apart for years. He was absolutely world class. Shame njuries have taken their toll, Milan really know when to sell players.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Kaka was the best player in the world for 4 years 2003-2007(with Ronaldinho) but that genius of Galliani sold him to Real for 68 mln when he was an injury prone and a finished player ahahaha


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

Kaka was not the best player in the world for 4 years. Zidane, Henry and Ronaldinho were easily the 3 standout players in that period. Zidane won in 2003 and blew the 2006 award with his headbutt. Henry was the best in 04 and Ronaldinho the best in 05, and they were each the second best in 05 and 04 respectively.

Kaka was the best in 2007 and deservedly won World Player of the Year, but has been very average since.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*

When I told people Happy New Year today, I thought it was 2012, but apparently, we're still in 2006.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What do you guys think about Kaká?*



JakeC_91 said:


> Was only effective in the Italian leagues, I can't say I've been impressed by his spell at Madrid. Like Seb said, his injury prone now and not nearly as good as the other players in the squad.
> 
> I think he'll join PSG if they bid for him in this market or next.
> 
> P.S..Nitromalta stop making numeros accounts for your pro-milan and pro ex-milan player views.


unlike you I have a life I don't waste my time making other accounts 1 is enough and btw he joined in 2008 I in 2011 think before you post idiot


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lmao at ignoring jakec's obvious sarcasm


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> lmao at ignoring jakec's obvious sarcasm


lmao at your avatar


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Southampton


----------



## Robert-Kenflin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i wonder why serie a has a long winter break, they should shorten it.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I know, its not like they need a rest. The players hardly run in Italy.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nas said:


> I know, its not like they need a rest. The players hardly run in Italy.


 then at least by not even running they can beat valencia.


----------



## Ketamine (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Real3-2 Malaga. Second favorite team!
EDIT: To all you bitches claiming that i am not a united fan fuck you. I dont see whats wrong with liking teams of other countries. And if its either barcelona or real madrid. I rather madrid all day long.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuck Madrid.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ THAT.

Seriously Malaga, da fuck?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FUCK IM RAGING.

What the FUCK was that Malaga, CMON.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

amazing,


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Madrid will do that to every other team in that league apart from Barca, they're fire power is too much.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

It's a two legged Copa Del Rey game, they would've turned it round in the second leg anyway.

Plus, it's set up for Barca/Madrid in the quarters (the next round), so i'm not at all disappointed by the result. Barca play Osasuna tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wanted to cry for Pellegrini when the camera zoomed in on him shortly after the 3rd goal.
Madrid are just too good, but still they're dicks right?

Ronaldo is a cunt.
Pepe is a cunt.
Marcelo is a cunt.
Xabi Alonso is a cunt.
Sergio Ramos is a cunt.

I like Ozil.

But seriously, cunts.
Especially Mourinho, he is such a troll.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You forgot one of the biggest cunts, Di Maria.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

How could i forget?
But still, Pepe and Marcelo are the worst.
Even so it was quite "enjoyable"(?) watching Madrid coming back anyway, it was good football.
Nice to know that its Barca who will get to stand in their way again


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

i like mourinho, he makes me laugh a lot


----------



## Ketamine (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i like mourinho, he makes me laugh a lot


Who doesn`t? He is a comedian.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I hate him, he is a dick.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Ketamine said:


> Who doesn`t? He is a comedian.


yes he is.

edit: cant believe gattuso recovered so fast, well i just hope he is not a starter, nocerino is much better than him


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho's an absolute sack of shit.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i wonder why serie a has a long winter break, they should shorten it.


that's a christmas tradition in all Europe they do a break except in the UK


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sack Mehmet


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao What a header from Messi.

Absolutely sublime display from Barcelona. Great way to start 2012.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barceloan are playing so casual today and are simply breathtaking to watch.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barca are lovely to watch. I know this isn't new information, but they are just a joy.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas has been great today I'm still imagining how good Fabregas and Van Persie would have been


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

cant believe goal.com prediction was right about the barcelona game. good way for us to start 2012 with a win over psg, and giving chances our young lads are chance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Hyperblast said:


> Fabregas has been great today I'm still imagining how good Fabregas and Van Persie would have been


About 14 levels below Messi and Xavi with Fabregas supplementing them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fabregas really has just transitioned perfectly into the Barca team. He fits in really well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

He really didn't fit in very well at the start of the season (despite individually playing well) and often looked like he had no idea what his role was, but since coming back from injury he's stopped playing deep and got forward a lot more and has looked much better. I want to see him coming in from wide left in place of Villa.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, he looks really good playing in and around the box with the way Barca just slip in those passes. I'm not sure how many goals he's scored since coming back from injury, but he gets into the right positions, and he also has that killer ball up his sleeve obv.


----------



## DrZoS (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Bundesliga:
M. Reus from M'Gladbach to Borussia Dortmund, what are you thinking about this Transfer?

I think it's not really a surprise cuz' Reus had made a nice Season until yet.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Reus is a quality winger, another starlet from Germany who are pumping them out at the moment. Definitely an improvement on Kuba or Grosskreutz on the right for Dortmund. Pretty sure he used to play for BVB before they released him for being too "lightweight" apparently.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah he was a youth product of Dortmund iirc. Germany and their youngsters can go fuck themselves. Just imagine what our formation will be next time we play them if they keep improving. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah he was a youth product of Dortmund iirc. Germany and their youngsters can go fuck themselves. Just imagine what our formation will be next time we play them if they keep improving. :side:


i gotta think you guys for making such great opponents. that team was untested as fuck. nobody even heard of neuer, ozil and muller. but their match against you was mindblowing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm still trying to work out where it went wrong. With a combination of 4-6-0 and the LUCAS NEILL OFFSIDE TRAP SPECIAL, we should have had that in the bag.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

First team ever to field 10 defenders. I'm calling it now 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

You wanna talk about Offside traps, you gotta mention newcastle

So many offsides last night


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

nah hernandez is just a moron


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Out of interest has anyone here seen Tadanari Lee play?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> nah hernandez is just a moron


This.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Legendary Argentinian Goalkeeper Hugo Gatti claimed that messi and barca would be subs in Pele, Cruyff and Maradona's days.

Keep in mind each of those player was during a different era and Barca are basically Cruyffs children.

Legendary Argentian Goalie Hugo Gatti made 18 incredible appearances for Argentina between 1967 and 1977


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sky Sports News going around asking people who they club should sign. Most Spurs fan were saying Samba. One said Cahill, then this one guy comes on and says he thinks Spurs should sign Eden Hazard, Benzema and someone like Kaka. And then another says they want Fernando Torres, because Harry will sort him out :|

An Arsenal fan said they should sign Schweinsteiger to sure up the back. Another said they should sign Wayne Bridge and then they'll be perfect at the back :|

Edit: I have no idea why I put this in this thread :|


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'd like that messi lad, he's a decent striker replacement for Kalou


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

One of the tottenham fans sounds like he knows his stuff.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wouldn't even complain if we signed Torres for a REASONABLE price, but it wouldn't happen. Chelsea won't deal with us anymore after the whole Modric fiasco.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Give us modric you cunts. He wants to be free!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> Give us modric you cunts. He wants to be free!


If he wants to play in the Champions League he needs to stay at the best club in London not to one in decline.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

'Arry wont be wheeling and dealing forever. Money will run out, and they are just barely holding on to their top striker

Russian mafia money is forever


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wouldn't even complain if we signed Torres for a REASONABLE price, but it wouldn't happen. Chelsea won't deal with us anymore after the whole Modric fiasco.












Saying that because I'm a fan of Spurs. Spurs can do WAY better than Torres.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ugh. I remember when Torres was pride of the spain. And he killed Germany in 2008

Fucking Torres. When he's playing against us he's world class, when he's with us he's the worst on earth


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Torres will always be a mystery if he doesn't reach top form again, he hasn't exactly had a eduardo or cisse type injury or bad knee's like king.

Most be mostly if not all mental.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> Ugh. I remember when Torres was pride of the spain. And he killed Germany in 2008
> 
> Fucking Torres. When he's playing against us he's world class, when he's with us he's the worst on earth


it is so cause chelsea make players suck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Like who? Shevchenko who came to England and didn't tell anyone that he was slower that a tortoise?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Torres had been awful for a long time before he joined Chelsea.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Like who? Shevchenko who came to England and didn't tell anyone that he was slower that a tortoise?


he was one of the best strikers before he joined chelsea, then he came to chelsea and they made him suck, pizarro, the peruvian player, 21 appearances, 2 goals, went back to werder bremem and score 17 goals in 26 appearances. and now 2009 onwards, 37 goals in 63 appearances. what a difference


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Shevchenko was past it when Chelsea bought him and Pizarro not good enough.

Next.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Shevchenko was past it when Chelsea bought him and Pizarro not good enough.
> 
> Next.


oh, that is why sheva was the top scorer of the champions league of the season 2005\2006, and in serie a he scored 19 goals in 28 games in serie a, he left milan after that season, yes he was past his best


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> he was one of the best strikers before he joined chelsea, then he came to chelsea and they made him suck, pizarro, the peruvian player, 21 appearances, 2 goals, went back to werder bremem and score 17 goals in 26 appearances. and now 2009 onwards, 37 goals in 63 appearances. what a difference


Shevchenko was too slow, RMF. We played him with Drogba, we played him alone, he sucked. He began to decline in his last year at Milan and found the pace and physicality of the Premier League too hard to adapt to.

Pizarro isn't a big team striker. Plus, he we got him on a free in ACoN year. He was just here to make up the numbers for when Drogba went to ACoN.

Furthermore, a team can't really make a player suck.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Shevchenko was too slow, RMF. We played him with Drogba, we played him alone, he sucked.* He began to decline in his last year at Milan* and found the pace and physicality of the Premier League too hard to adapt to.
> 
> Pizarro isn't a big team striker. Plus, he we got him on a free in ACoN year. He was just here to make up the numbers for when Drogba went to ACoN.
> 
> Furthermore, a team can't really make a player suck.


read my next post, see the facts, you cant denie facts. i guess chelsea style of play did not suited him


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> oh, that is why sheva was the top scorer of the champions league of the season 2005\2006, and in serie a he scored 19 goals in 28 games, he left milan after that season, yes he was past his best


Did you watch him play for Chelsea? He looked nothing of the player he was at Milan. No pace, wasteful in front of goal, muscled off the ball by some of the more physical defenders.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Did you watch him play for Chelsea? He looked nothing of the player he was at Milan. No pace, wasteful in front of goal, muscled off the ball by some of the more physical defenders.


well yes i saw him play for chelsea, and he was bad . chelsea style of play did not suit him, he ruined his carrer when he went to chelsea.

but in milan(before going to chelsea) he was very fast and was a nightmare to the defenders


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Shevchenko was one of the fastest players in the world at one stage in his career, amazingly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> well yes i saw him play for chelsea, and he was bad . chelsea style of play did not suit him, he ruined his carrer when he went to chelsea.
> 
> but in milan he was very fast and was a nightmare to the defenders


He was shit for Milan when he went back on loan. His time was up. You should be glad you got the £30m when you did.



Cookie Monster said:


> Shevchenko was one of the fastest players in the world at one stage in his career, amazingly.


I remember. I was so excited when we signed him. Then I was confused.

This is why I'm not totally shocked about Torres. Been through it already


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> He was shit for Milan when he went back on loan. His time was up. You should be glad you got the £30m when you did.


of course, you cant expect him to be the guy he was before going to chelsea, his career was ruined, that is why. (i bet those 30 million pounds were wasted in bunga bunga parties)

i dont know but i think milan really know when to sell their players,


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Sack Mehmet


..and he's been sacked, Kevin Muscat to take charge this weekend and Frank Farina ( fpalm ) is the favorite to take over in the long term.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Joel said:


> Sky Sports News going around asking people who they club should sign. Most Spurs fan were saying Samba. One said Cahill, then this one guy comes on and says he thinks Spurs should sign Eden Hazard, Benzema and someone like Kaka. And then another says they want Fernando Torres, because Harry will sort him out :|
> 
> An Arsenal fan said they should sign Schweinsteiger to sure up the back. Another said they should sign Wayne Bridge and then they'll be perfect at the back :|
> 
> Edit: I have no idea why I put this in this thread :|


All the Spurs fans were actually Arry, pulling up in his car in front of reporters. Triffic.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> All the Spurs fans were actually Arry, pulling up in his car in front of reporters. Triffic.


A new moustache and toupée every time. But always the same voice.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao @ playing Schweinsteiger at CB. There you go Arsene, forget about Aly Cissoko, sign Bridge and you'll be PERFECT at the back.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jordan Rhodes scores 5 for Huddersfield, winning 6-0 away. It's his 5th hat-trick this season. 

A move in January?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yep putting himself in the shop window, probably should go to a top championship club, or mid-low premier league team


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Rhodes 2nd biggest worldwide trend. Unplayable at the moment.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Clarky (Y)

Destined to be a Premier League manager.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We've been linked with Rhodes, as have The Toon. :side: probably no doubt due to Lee Clark.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Rhodes looks alot better than some strikers in the prem for example jay bothroyd


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

osvaldo out for 8 weeks, i bet roma regrets loaning borrielo.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> Jim Magilton has been appointed as the new coach of Australian football side Melbourne Victory.
> 
> Magilton, who was recently interviewed for the Northern Ireland international manager's job, replaces Mehmet Durakovic, who was sacked earlier this week.
> 
> ...




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16454388


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wonder how much Rhodes, a League One striker would cost. Huddersfield are adamant he won't be going in this window though. The owner's a fan and is minted apparently so maybe he might just stay until the summer.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

how long is abate injured, and there is no news about him, that sucks

edit: siena 3-0 lazio, 51 minutes :shocked:

edit: Full time, siena 4-0 Lazio, :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA GRANADA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ray﻿ Hudson is so awesome :lmao.

Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Damn you EGame, you beat me to the FORZA.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

RAMOS!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ah fuck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao awesome


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Granada have given up, shame really they looked very threatening first half.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA INTER MILAN

FORZA Milito.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wow, inter are in great form, it is going to be tough to beat them next week. fuck them


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Inter late push for the title? or just champions league spots.

Milan derby should be intresting next week.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

parma playing like shit. millito getting back on form.

edit: ok, this is shit, parma is shit, they suck, seriously. inter are getting back on form, 5-0 is pretty good. shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ranieri to win his first league title this season.

I would :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

he will tinker his way to glory.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Ranieri to lose the league title.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> Ranieri to lose the league title.


He don't do losing league titles he just runs out of games.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> He don't do losing league titles he just runs out of games.


in Style 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> The Nuevo Leon state judicial department is set to charge former Mexico goalkeeper Omar Ortiz for being part of a band of kidnappers that operated in the Monterrey area.
> 
> Milenio are understood to be reporting a press conference later on Saturday to confirm the custodian's arrest, but the news comes in stark contrast to earlier reports that he had in fact been kidnapped.
> 
> ...


what a horrible person


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA ZLATAN.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

forza boateng. fuck you juventus.

well we are still leaders with the 2-0 win over atalanta


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So i hear ronaldo didnt celebrate his goal yesterday after the madrid fans were abusing him, obviously he wants to come back to United 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fuu I'm nervous about the game today. 

Anything other than a win will pretty much cost Barca league by the rate Madrid is going.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



united_07 said:


> So i hear ronaldo didnt celebrate his goal yesterday after the madrid fans were abusing him, obviously he wants to come back to United 8*D












In my dreams and on fifa this is possible 


Quality Danny sig.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Almost a horror start there, Valdes flying across the goal for an incredible save and then Pique blocking the follow up off the line.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wow, four 0-0 draws in la liga this weekend, suprising.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Almost a horror start there, Valdes flying across the goal for an incredible save and then Pique blocking the follow up off the line.


How does the barca formation work?

I saw Messi-Cesc-Alexis as the front 3 in the lineups graphic thing, is that right?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

what a CHEAT messi :no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao what the fuck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> How does the barca formation work?
> 
> I saw Messi-Cesc-Alexis as the front 3 in the lineups graphic thing, is that right?


Nah it's basically Alves - Messi - Cesc - Alexis.

There's the goal. The Espanyol keeper has had a horror game so far.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Nah it's basically Alves - Messi - Cesc - Alexis.


INSANE.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Can Cesc stop scoring? Fucking godly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What did Messi get a yellow for, was it a handball?

Incredible save Valdes. Great header Cesc. Who needs Villa when Cesc is banging them in? :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



WWE_TNA said:


> INSANE.


Alves is a gun, he has 21 assists in the last season and a half. Pretty sure only Messi and Ozil have more in that period.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

beautiful save from valdes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Alves is a gun, he has 21 assists in the last season and a half. Pretty sure only Messi and Ozil have more in that period.


He's a special player great defender, insane pace and stamina and plays like a flying winger.

I laugh at a couple of my mates who for a long time insisted ramos was the best rb in the world and better than alves, we would have long drawn out arguments over it and i think it's safe to say i was always right.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Iniesta got a standing ovation from the Espanyol fans last year after his Jarque tribute in the World Cup final, will be interesting to see if they do the same as he was a doubt to start so may come off later.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Far from comfortable. 

Sanchez has been far from his best today


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Dammit. Another poor away performance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

ALVARO! :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Goodbye league hopes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

We all knew the equalizer was coming. Espanyol were a constant threat ever since the first goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Fair play Espanyol.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pep tactically naive against 'smaller' teams. Time for a new, more experienced manager to be given a go.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Might have been a penalty there to Barca.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Handball. Come on.

Well that might be a blow that even the next El Clasico may not fix. Hard to see Madrid dropping points with their current form, but who knows. Still a long way to go.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah, Pique hits the bar and then a handball stops Pedro from scoring. To go along with the red card that wasn't given in the first half and Messi hitting the post earlier. Two disallowed goals (admittedly correctly). Luck not on our side tonight.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

:lmao fucking idiot commentator suggesting espanyol might put their keeper up


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

5 point gap, might be Madrid's year.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FUCKING BULLSHIT 

should have been a red card and a penalty.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

the ref was bad, denied barca a penalty, well yeah barca draw, madrid is 5 points above them yeah. hala madrid


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona have been unlucky at times away from home but mostly just sloppy. Especially when you look at 52 goals scored and 0 conceded at home.

Madrid look to have the league in the bag this year. It doesn't matter to them though, what they desperately want is the Champions League, and Barcelona will win it.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Barcelona have been unlucky at times away from home but mostly just sloppy. Especially when you look at 52 goals scored and 0 conceded at home.
> 
> Madrid look to have the league in the bag this year. It doesn't matter to them though, what they desperately want is the Champions League, and *Barcelona will win it.*


you look very condident about that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> you look very condident about that.


lol who's stopping them?

You won't see that kind of complacency in the big games. The only team that worry me are Bayern.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> lol who's stopping them?
> 
> You won't see that kind of complacency in the big games. The only team that worry me are Bayern.


i guess you also said that in 2010 and then inter eliminated barca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yeah we didn't deserve to win shit today with the way we played.

Disgraceful...I can't remember the last time I've seen a player play as bad for Barca as Sanchez was today. Literally a 1/10 performance. I miss Villa so much right now, makes me want to weep. 

A complete horror.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i guess you also said that in 2010 and then inter eliminated them


That's the only tie they've lost (after Inter went through on an offside Milito goal) in the last 3 seasons?

You didn't answer my question, who's stopping them?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I thought Messi looked completely uninterested tonight.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> That's the only tie they've lost (after Inter went through on an offside Milito goal) in the last 3 seasons?
> 
> You didn't answer my question, who's stopping them?


i dont know, but some team could pull out an inter, did anyone though inter would win the champions league, did anyone though they would eliminate barca(who looked unstoppable). it could happen. just saying,


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

only thing that can beat barca is an insane level of teamwork, hardwork, and luck

fuck, we came close in 2009


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> i dont know, but some team could pull out an inter, did anyone though inter would win the champions league, did anyone though they would eliminate barca(who looked unstoppable). it could happen. just saying


Of course it _could_ happen. I don't think it will. I don't see anyone beating them over two legs.

The next best team are Madrid, and we all saw what Barca did to them last season in the CL. Then again in the Super Cup when they were out of shape after a poor pre-season. Then again in the Benabeu a few weeks back when Madrid had come off winning 15 consecutive games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> only thing that can beat barca is an insane level of teamwork, hardwork, and luck
> 
> fuck, we came close in 2009


Or by playing us away (at the moment). 

8 away games, and only 3 wins this year. Not to mention Messi has only scored 1 away goal all season. 

You cannot win a league title like that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Or by playing us away (at the moment).
> 
> 8 away games, and only 3 wins this year. Not to mention Messi has only scored 1 away goal all season.
> 
> You cannot win a league title like that.


Odd record. How the hell is that happening?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> Odd record. How the hell is that happening?


3-4-3 formation for the most part. The players are just so disjointed in this formation and it's very slow and predictable. We were stunning last year playing 4-3-3. I don't know why Pep decided to mess with such a good thing, but I don't like questioning his motives. Even with Cesc coming in, I don't see why Pep didn't implement him into the 4-3-3 formation. 

Also Messi-Cesc-Sanchez is proving to be not as effective as Villa-Messi-Pedro which was absolutely lethal. 

But all of this doesn't apply to the form at home which is why it is so bizarre. Last season Barca had amazing away form and Messi scored more goals away than he did at home iirc.

Edit: On a more positive note...we got HLEB back from loan!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

wait, so you changed the formation, its still merciless at home, but useless away?

what the fuck?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> 3-4-3 formation for the most part. The players are just so disjointed in this formation and it's very slow and predictable. We were stunning last year playing 4-3-3. I don't know why Pep decided to mess with such a good thing, but I don't like questioning his motives. Even with Cesc coming in, I don't see why Pep didn't implement him into the 4-3-3 formation.
> 
> Also Messi-Cesc-Sanchez is proving to be not as effective as Villa-Messi-Pedro which was absolutely lethal.
> 
> ...


it is just strange, you only condeced 4 goals at home(in all competions) and you are merciless at home but your away form is bad, i just dont get it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Home game this season(from the most recent): 5-0, 4-0, 4-0, 5-0, 0-0, 3-0, 5-0, 8-0, 5-0. 

We haven't even conceded at home in the league. The contrast between home and away form this season has been surreal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> Edit: On a more positive note...we got HLEB back from loan!


A welcome addition to the physio's room at Barca.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

let's say the truth la liga is almost over +5 in Spain means you almost won the league since all the others teams are shit and this year if im not mistaken Real already won against seville,valencia and atletico.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

^ The other teams aren't shit. It's just Barcelona and Real Madrid are the best and take most of the money, which leaves the other teams a long way behind them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Let's not pretend that not winning the League doesn't mean anything for Barcelona. Real Madrid have been in a quest to dethrone Barca domestically and if they continue this way, it will happen. That alone makes it a big deal because the higher you rise; the deeper you fall. The CDR clash between Madrid and Barcelona won't matter much.

For Champions League, Barca are favorites but as somebody pointed out; any team could pull off an "Inter." Last season, we beat them 2-1 in the first leg and if it weren't for certain factors, we *nearly* knocked them out. It's very much possible.

If the first leg is played at Camp Nou and against a team like Bayern; that would be lethal for Barcelona.

Personally, I don't want either Barcelona or Madrid to win the CL. I'm actually hoping for a change of scenario this time. Unlikely though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Nitromalta said:


> let's say the truth la liga is almost over +5 in Spain means you almost won the league since all the others teams are shit and this year if im not mistaken Real already won against seville,valencia and atletico.


They have yet to play Barca at home, and if our form at Camp Nou keeps up that will close the gap by 3 points. But yeah it's pretty much useless to expect that Madrid will drop points to any other teams.

It's very possible for Madrid to draw another team and then we close the gap at home. If Barca drop anymore points though, I'm giving up hope.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> Let's not pretend that not winning the League doesn't mean anything for Barcelona. Real Madrid have been in a quest to dethrone Barca domestically and if they continue this way, it will happen.


But at the same time lets not pretend that winning the league means too much to Madrid. They've won the league twice since 2003 and both times have sacked their manager straight afterwards (Capello and Del Bosque). I'm pretty sure Pellegrini also guided them to their highest points total ever, and was also then sacked. Del Bosque even won them a Champions League in 2002 and that wasn't good enough.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> But at the same time lets not pretend that winning the league means too much to Madrid. They've won the league twice since 2003 and both times have sacked their manager straight afterwards (Capello and Del Bosque). I'm pretty sure Pellegrini also guided them to their highest points total ever, and was also then sacked. Del Bosque even won them a Champions League in 2002 and that wasn't good enough.


At this stage, it does mean something. Real Madrid, winning the league over Barcelona--the best in the world--and the same club that has won it three times in a row, it would signal that Barca's supremacy in Spain has come to a pause. The CL is what both want to win, no doubt, but both don't want to lose out on La Liga because of this Madrid/Barca rivalry alone.

Things aren't the same as it was back then. Over the past three years, Barcelona has evolved into the best team in the world, while Real have been tagged as the "second best," and Real would jump at any chance to topple Barca for the League.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> At this stage, it does mean something. Real Madrid, winning the league over Barcelona--the best in the world--and the same club that has won it three times in a row, it would signal that Barca's supremacy in Spain has come to a pause. The CL is what both want to win, no doubt, but both don't want to lose out on La Liga because of this Madrid/Barca rivalry alone.
> 
> Things aren't the same as it was back then. Over the past three years, Barcelona has evolved into the best team in the world, while Real have been tagged as the "second best," and Real would jump at any chance to topple Barca for the League.


The Madrid/Barca rivalry has always been like this, they've always wanted to topple each other more than anything else. I don't think you understand quite how merciless and CL obsessed the Madrid hierarchy are, even more so under Perez. If Mourinho wins the league this year and "stops" Barcelona in Spain it would be the same as in 2007 when Capello won them the league after Barcelona had won the League and CL the year before. He was sacked. If Madrid take La Liga this year and Barcelona take the Champions League, after one lapse league campaign on the back of 3 straight La Liga's, the Madrid board won't be satisfied. If Mourinho doesn't win a CL title in the next 2 seasons, he'll be out the door, and probably Perez with him. In the eyes of the Madrid fans, this title will be degraded if Madrid draw Barcelona in the last 8 and are thumped again on the way to Barca retaining CL.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

La Liga is incredibly boring these days compared to England, Germany and a lot of "smaller" leagues. I know Madrid and Barcelona are just "that good" that others look shit, but I don't care. Barca is fun to watch most of the time, but I'm not getting out of my way any more to watch Barca steam-roll Granada with minimal effort. On paper Atletico Madrid have a good team but produce shit. 'Oh, Atletico against Barca, maybe a competitive game for once?' *turns on tv* Barca easily trash Atletico. Meh. I wish Sky Sports had live German football, I'd love to see Bayern Munich and Dortmund.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> The Madrid/Barca rivalry has always been like this, they've always wanted to topple each other more than anything else. I don't think you understand quite how merciless and CL obsessed the Madrid hierarchy are, even more so under Perez. If Mourinho wins the league this year and "stops" Barcelona in Spain it would be the same as in 2007 when Capello won them the league after Barcelona had won the League and CL the year before. He was sacked. If Madrid take La Liga this year and Barcelona take the Champions League, after one lapse league campaign on the back of 3 straight La Liga's, the Madrid board won't be satisfied. If Mourinho doesn't win a CL title in the next 2 seasons, he'll be out the door, and probably Perez with him. In the eyes of the Madrid fans, this title will be degraded if Madrid draw Barcelona in the last 8 and are thumped again on the way to Barca retaining CL.


You make some good points. 

Yes, it's always been like this, but the distinct difference of class between Barcelona and Real Madrid haven't been like this--as it has been lately (for Madrid, at least). You could argue during the FC Ronaldinho days and yes, Barca were better but look at then and now. Real Madrid have all the talent in the world and in spite of that there is an "in spite" in the same statement. It's simple: La Liga or nuts? Everybody would say La Liga. But it's not about Madrid caring about La Liga or not. I do realize the CL obsession for Madrid. You'd expect they would prefer winning it, but the thing is--La Liga or nuts? I'm sure they would say La Liga. For Mourinho and the team, it would mean a lot.

I know about the obsession of Madrid with the CL. They have won it record number of times, so they are obsessed in winning the CL more than Barcelona. At the same time, Mourinho is bound to be fired because Madrid have a history of doing such things. And even if he wins the CL this season or the next, if Mou doesn't back it up over and over again, then we will see a repeat of the Del Bosque situation.

I don't know how the Madrid thing came in because my original post was about Barca "caring" about La Liga. That doesn't relate to Madrid "not caring about La Liga."


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jose winning la liga with real and toppling barca would be incredible he really is the special one. It's the 2nd season jose special his teams always get stronger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

the thing is, sack mourinho and bring in who? who is better than jose? i'd say pep and him are even, and there's no way pep's leaving barca for madrid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

True i think jose might edge pep based on what he has done in his career, what he did with porto and inter was brilliant and even at chelsea, yes he needs money alot of the time and pep is better at breeding and giving youngsters a chance but i'd edge towards jose. I'd have either take over fergie when he retires.

Sure you wouldn't mind one of them at city.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

of course i would, but only if papa roberto left. it would feel wrong sacking him.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



EGame said:


> They have yet to play Barca at home, and if our form at Camp Nou keeps up that will close the gap by 3 points. But yeah it's pretty much useless to expect that Madrid will drop points to any other teams.
> 
> It's very possible for Madrid to draw another team and then we close the gap at home. If Barca drop anymore points though, I'm giving up hope.


well in the recent clasico, madrid played more attacking, now if mou plays defensive, he would snatch a draw,


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> You make some good points.
> 
> Yes, it's always been like this, but the distinct difference of class between Barcelona and Real Madrid haven't been like this--as it has been lately (for Madrid, at least). You could argue during the FC Ronaldinho days and yes, Barca were better but look at then and now. Real Madrid have all the talent in the world and in spite of that there is an "in spite" in the same statement. It's simple: La Liga or nuts? Everybody would say La Liga. But it's not about Madrid caring about La Liga or not. I do realize the CL obsession for Madrid. You'd expect they would prefer winning it, but the thing is--La Liga or nuts? I'm sure they would say La Liga. For Mourinho and the team, it would mean a lot.
> 
> ...


Winning the league is obviously a big deal, don't get me wrong. However, if Barcelona win the Champions League, i'm just saying it will be a very hollow victory in the eyes of Madrid and their fans. The difference in class is there, however whilst this is probably the best Barcelona side ever, this is probably the best Real Madrid side since the 50's. They really are that good and in the past few years they have both really ran through La Liga (though let's not forget, the EPL has also only had 2 winners since 2005).

It came about because I assumed your were addressing a post I made a few pages back where I said it doesn't matter if Madrid win the league, it won't be enough for them. I can't see Madrid getting a lot better than they are at the moment though, and i'd be delighted if they did sack Mourinho.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Winning the league is obviously a big deal, don't get me wrong. However, if Barcelona win the Champions League, i'm just saying it will be a very hollow victory in the eyes of Madrid and their fans. The difference in class is there, however whilst this is probably the best Barcelona side ever, this is probably the best Real Madrid side since the 50's. They really are that good and in the past few years they have both really ran through La Liga (though let's not forget, the EPL has also only had 2 winners since 2005).
> 
> It came about because I assumed your were addressing a post I made a few pages back where I said it doesn't matter if Madrid win the league, it won't be enough for them. I can't see Madrid getting a lot better than they are at the moment though,* and i'd be delighted if they did sack Mourinho*.


they will be dumb, who will do a better job than him at madrid? no one. i understand why you would be delighted.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FORZA MALAGA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Winning the league is obviously a big deal, don't get me wrong. However, if Barcelona win the Champions League, i'm just saying it will be a very hollow victory in the eyes of Madrid and their fans. The difference in class is there, however whilst this is probably the best Barcelona side ever, this is probably the best Real Madrid side since the 50's. They really are that good and in the past few years they have both really ran through La Liga (though let's not forget, the EPL has also only had 2 winners since 2005).
> 
> It came about because I assumed your were addressing a post I made a few pages back where I said it doesn't matter if Madrid win the league, it won't be enough for them. I can't see Madrid getting a lot better than they are at the moment though, and i'd be delighted if they did sack Mourinho.


Better than the Galacticos? I mean those guys were incredible

Maybe Real could try AVB, who knows what he can do with a team that isnt filled with a bunch of morons and actually has depth


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

oh god...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Jesus Christ :lmao

Bring on the two El Clasico's!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah now there will be two more clasicos. wow there could possibly be 8 clasicos this season. there already been 3.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

So that's Barca/Madrid next wednesday and then again the wednesday after. Lovely.



redeadening said:


> Better than the Galacticos? I mean those guys were incredible
> 
> Maybe Real could try AVB, who knows what he can do with a team that isnt filled with a bunch of morons and actually has depth


They're better. They're more of a team and they score a lot more goals. 20 wins out of their last 21 games, won all 6 of their CL group games, 60+ league goals already (double teams like PSG and Juventus who I think are top of the league in Serie A and Ligue 1). Don't know who they'll get post Mourinho, but it won't be an improvement.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> So that's Barca/Madrid next wednesday and then again the wednesday after. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> They're better. They're more of a team and they score a lot more goals. 20 wins out of their last 21 games, won all 6 of their CL group games, 60+ league goals already (double teams like PSG and *Juventus who I think are top of the league in Serie A* and Ligue 1). Don't know who they'll get post Mourinho, but it won't be an improvement.


nope. milan is on top right now. real are very good right now, 61 goals in 17 games is just amazing


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There is nobody better (or as good) than Mou for the Madrid job. Pep, Fergie, and Arsene aren't leaving, so yeah...

I'd love to see Real and Barca draw each other in the CL too. It's just fun watching these two collide, but I have a feeling we will get Real Madrid this year. I don't care as long as the first leg is at the Bernabeu.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> There is nobody better (or as good) than Mou for the Madrid job. Pep, Fergie, and Arsene aren't leaving, so yeah...
> 
> I'd love to see Real and Barca draw each other in the CL too. It's just fun watching these two collide, but I have a feeling we will get Real Madrid this year. I don't care as long as the first leg is at the Bernabeu.


Its only fun to watch them collide if they are both want to play football.

Instead of games where they are trying to outcheat one another, laying on the field and cry everytime someone touches them. 20 players surrounding the ref to bitch everytime a call has been made.
They had some awful games together last season. Truly the worst side of football.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JasonLives said:


> Its only fun to watch them collide if they are both want to play football.
> 
> Instead of games where they are trying to outcheat one another, laying on the field and cry everytime someone touches them. 20 players surrounding the ref to bitch everytime a call has been made.
> They had some awful games together last season. Truly the worst side of football.


That's what adds to the occasion. 

It's amazing seeing two of the best teams in Europe fight it out in the truest manner. It may not produce an engaging football match, but it surely does make for some laugh-worthy moments.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*






A bit late but Feghouli's goal for Valencia vs. Villarreal was great.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

There's been 3 Clasico's this season and they've all been entertaining games and produced 4+ goals. Can't wait for more.

Guardiola’s agent yesterday lunched with the agents of Valencia left wing player Jordi Alba (22) in a restaurant in Valencia. [superdeporte]

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Looks like Maxwell is off to PSG.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> There is nobody better (or as good) than Mou for the Madrid job. Pep, Fergie, and Arsene aren't leaving, so yeah...
> 
> I'd love to see Real and Barca draw each other in the CL too. It's just fun watching these two collide, but I have a feeling we will get Real Madrid this year. I don't care as long as the first leg is at the Bernabeu.


if you qualify to the next round which i doubt it. i would not rate wenger as a top manager like Saf, mourinho and pep.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



reymisteriofan said:


> if you qualify to the next round which i doubt it. i would not rate wenger as a top manager like Saf, mourinho and pep.


Damn, I nearly forgot we have Milan to beat in the KO stage. 

Wenger is every bit as good as those three. The board has tied his hands up; Arsenal don't have the money, yet he still produces the best from the players he has. No other manager is capable of what Wenger has done with Arsenal. It's not Wenger's fault that Arsenal have peanuts as transfer funds. Arsenal would have been nowhere near the top-4 after the stadium shift, if it weren't for Wenger's supreme abilities.

If Wenger were to leave Arsenal now, Madrid would jump at the chance of getting him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Arsenal definitely have the money.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Vader13 said:


> Arsenal definitely have the money.


Compared to you and I, sure they do!

Compared to other big clubs, not much. It doesn't help that the board is filled with business people than real football representatives.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

They had a whole bunch of money that they made on transfers from last window.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I wonder where all that Nasri and Fabregas money went.

New Boardroom hottub?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

A hot tub time machine. That's how they found Henry.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

That explains how his form perfectly matches his old premier league one

Maybe they have 2011 Henry tied up somewhere empty and nobody will ever look (arsenal's trophy room) while they kidnapped 2004 henry and he's playing

seems legit


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Next up is Pires.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

99% chance of Clasico next week.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> A hot tub time machine. That's how they found Henry.


You've somehow made me watch HTTM and listen to Motley Crue because of that comment.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

The sale of Nasri helped in buying the 4 players we bought on deadline day. The Cesc sale aided in buying Chamberlain and Gervinho. There is still 10 million remaining off that money, which I believe went to stadium debt. So, it's breakeven. Cesc was always going to leave, so Arsene had to buy; it's Nasri--who came up with a shocker.

Arsene doesn't have the rumoured 40 million that was going around in the summer. If he did, we would have bought Hazard. Remember, Arsene spent 10 million on Henry in 1999 and back then--that was huge money, so it's not like he doesn't spend. But when you have your hands tied behind, you can't spend.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> The sale of Nasri helped in buying the 4 players we bought on deadline day. The Cesc sale aided in buying Chamberlain and Gervinho. There is still 10 million remaining off that money, which I believe went to stadium debt. So, it's breakeven. Cesc was always going to leave, so Arsene had to buy; it's Nasri--who came up with a shocker.
> 
> Arsene doesn't have the rumoured 40 million that was going around in the summer. If he did, we would have bought Hazard. Remember, Arsene spent 10 million on Henry in 1999 and back then--that was huge money, so it's not like he doesn't spend. But when you have your hands tied behind, you can't spend.


But the spending is still very poor. You didn't spend all of what you had, and what you did was just what you could stump up on deadline day with the likes of Arteta.

I don't believe the Hazard stuff either. Who's to say he wanted to go to Arsenal?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

What's wrong with Arteta ? I'm sure he would be on the first XI if he went to Liverpool, Manchester United or Chelsea. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I find it hard to believe those 6 guys you bought are even remotely close to being worth 60 million


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



ABKiss said:


> What's wrong with Arteta ? I'm sure he would be on the first XI if he went to Liverpool, Manchester United or Chelsea. :side:


Arteta's been a good buy but the rest have been bit parts at best.

I don't think AOC has started a league game yet and the same goes for Park. How many league appearances have they got under the belts?

Mertesacker's been in & out and has hardly done himself justice.

The money wasn't well spent at all. AOC looks a good prospect but it was a lot of money to pay and he'd arguably have been better off being left at Southampton on loan or sent to another Premiership team in this window.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

great to have seedorf and abate back in the derby, hopefully aquilani is back as well


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Looking forward to the debut of VARGAS today. Great player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

fucking vargas. thinks hes better than chelsea. we'll see how he likes being harassed by the mafia


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

On the Arsenal money subject, Gervinho was a free. The Arsenal board have taken about £30million worth, and probably funding Silent Stan's numerous other sport projects.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Desecrated said:


> On the Arsenal money subject, *Gervinho was a free*. The Arsenal board have taken about £30million worth, and probably funding Silent Stan's numerous other sport projects.


erm no he wasnt, cost them £10.8m


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Oh. Remember some dispute about him running out of his contract. Either way, that still leaves £15 million or so from the Fabregas deal. Pretty sure they only used about £15million of the 'Nasri' money, leaves a good £25million unspent. Maybe deduct a few for 'agent' fees and whatnot. Arsenal have the money.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Board has been saying for years that Arsenal have money but Arsene doesn't want to spend it. Don't see that changing. Only big money I remember spending in about the last decade was on Arshavin and Reyes. Look how they turned out.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



redeadening said:


> fucking vargas. thinks hes better than chelsea. we'll see how he likes being harassed by the mafia


I was watching the Napoli's game and I think he fix better in that team. Not only because in Chelsea he would've been in the bench practically all this season, because the italian league is more suitable for the south-americans.

Suarez and Aguero are the exception of the rule.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Osasuna 1 - 0 up against Barca, loving it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Losing at Osasuna. 

FUCK.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Completely forgot about this game.

Plenty of players rested and the tie over before the game started. The scoreline is pretty worrying however given recent away woes.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Seb said:


> Completely forgot about this game.
> 
> Plenty of players rested and the tie over before the game started. The scoreline is pretty worrying however given recent away woes.


against big teams your away form is good but against small teams your away form is shit. 

napoli with the comeback(was expected). good for osasuna, it could boost their confidence


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

yeah lets see osasuna score the 5 goals needed to steal the match against madrid


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

not gonna be happy with a draw.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Barcelona has been shocking away from home lately.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

SERGI ROBERTO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Sweet pass from Leo and the youth player I keep hyping up aka Sergi Roberto aka Iniesta v2 gets another goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

FUCK that would've been the goal of 2012. Absolutely outrageous.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Feelsgoodman. 

Looks like Barca are at the Bernabeu next week.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Just to elaborate on that, Messi has 3 players around him on the edge of the box trying to get the ball and he back peddles and then stops, all the players look at him, and he just deftly toepokes the ball through all 3 of them to Cuenca who then lobs the goalkeeper to put it in. It was given offside but it wasn't.

Bring on El Clasico.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Really hoping to crush Madrid's spirits over the two legs. They've been far from amazing as of late, I think Barca can take both legs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Isn't it 1 win from 9 for Madrid against Barcelona under Mourinho?

Madrid might sneak something at the Bernabeu but over two legs Barca will be too strong. I'm not worried.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Mourinho has only had 1 win (CDR last season), I'm not sure how many have ended in draws though. 

They will go full out on attack at the Bernabeu, it should be cracking.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

hope madrid wins, pls mou, do something. like what you did with inter


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Yes. More offside goals Mou! PARK DAT BUS!

Seriously though, break Ronaldo's legs before the matches so he cant play and ruin it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I'm going go on a quoting spree... :side:




BkB Hulk said:


> But the spending is still very poor. You didn't spend all of what you had, and what you did was just what you could stump up on deadline day with the likes of Arteta.
> 
> I don't believe the Hazard stuff either. Who's to say he wanted to go to Arsenal?


Well, it's not if Hazard wants to go or not. If we cough out Lille's asking price, he would be forced to talk to us, but of course, we could disagree on contract and all. Money buys players these days. Not clubs.

Arteta has been a massive signing for us. I don't know where we would be without him. He has brought maturity and calmness in the middle. For the rest, I agree. It hasn't been great. Potentials aside.




Desecrated said:


> On the Arsenal money subject, Gervinho was a free. The Arsenal board have taken about £30million worth, and probably funding Silent Stan's numerous other sport projects.


It's already been cleared, but Gervinho cost 10.5 million.

And Silent Stan is one of the most pathetic owners of a sports club. He definitely isn't a football.




Seb said:


> Board has been saying for years that Arsenal have money but Arsene doesn't want to spend it. Don't see that changing. Only big money I remember spending in about the last decade was on Arshavin and Reyes. Look how they turned out.


Arshavin is the only top deal signing after the stadium shift. All the others came before. Coincidence? As I said earlier, it doesn't help that the board is filled with business personnel but surely, if Arsenal had the money and Arsene was just refusing to use it; they'd have sacked Arsene, no? It's been 6 years since we won any trophy but the board remains satisfied with what Wenger has done and is doing at the club. Stan Kroenke just isn't the kind of owner who dishes out money to help the club compete at the highest level. Whatever profit we make goes to clearing the stadium debt. That's where all the money from transfers go too.

Since the sale of Nasri is being brought up, Arsene had no intention of selling him and was prepared to let him leave for free during the summer transfer window of 2012. I can see why because we have no appropriate player for the CAM role and Nasri was the perfect guy with RVP up front and Gervinho/Walcott on the flanks. As you can see, it's not working as well with Ramsey. And Wilshere is still very young and is a different type of player to Nasri/Cesc. But the board forced Wenger into selling Nasri when City came knocking. Nasri wanted United; settled for City. So, it's not like Arsene is the miser he has been portrayed. Yes, he is economical, but when you have Silent Stan; financially, the spending will also be silent. *ting ting*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

http://www.behance.net/gallery/FC-BARCELONA-VINTAGE-FOOTBALL-CARDS/2834915

fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Razor King said:


> Well, it's not if Hazard wants to go or not. If we cough out Lille's asking price, he would be forced to talk to us, but of course, we could disagree on contract and all. Money buys players these days. Not clubs.
> 
> Arteta has been a massive signing for us. I don't know where we would be without him. He has brought maturity and calmness in the middle. For the rest, I agree. It hasn't been great. Potentials aside.


It is if Hazard wants to go or not though. We just saw that with Pato. He's not forced to talk to you at all. He can refuse.

Arteta has been okay, but you could have (and should have) bought a much better player.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> It is if Hazard wants to go or not though. We just saw that with Pato. He's not forced to talk to you at all. He can refuse.
> 
> Arteta has been okay, but you could have (and should have) bought a much better player.


Thing about Hazard is that if we bid 35 million, then Lille would have thought about it and if we can back that up with wages, it's going to happen ala City. But we're Arsenal so yeah...

We couldn't have gotten anybody better at that price for sure. The next available guy on the radar for the same type of play is Montolivo, but he would have cost us more and was unproven in the Premier League.

We could have gotten somebody better than Per, Park, and Yossi (even though it's loan). As for Santos, he fit in well and is better than Gibbs, so I can't say much. The season end will give me a clear picture about him.

For the CAM position, we definitely should have gotten somebody. I'm sure Wilshere will assume that role when he returns but he will take time to settle in, so I'm unsure. This is why I miss Nasri more than I miss Cesc. It would have been better for both parties had Nasri stayed. Cesc's departure was inevitable, yet Nasri could have done so much more at Arsenal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Thing about Hazard is that I'm sure he would have waited for Real or someone who would pay him better than Arsenal would willing to be, while also being a big club (which leaves Real and City).

The money was there to buy a better player, but money was spent elsewhere, and Arteta was a deadline day scramble. Santos cost something like 8.6 mil, which is poor business when Enrique was available for 5.5 mil and is a MUCH better defender. Park was also an absolute waste of money, and should have gone towards a CM. The only way I can understand that buy is for the money perhaps in Asia, because there was no way he was ever going to feature when you already have heaps of wingers.

For the CAM, I assume you mean the most forward of the 4-3-3? Wilshere will slot back in there for sure you'd think. I guess Wenger thought another buy there wasn't necessary because you have Ramsey, and he didn't think Wilshere would be out for so long.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



BkB Hulk said:


> Thing about Hazard is that I'm sure he would have waited for Real or someone who would pay him better than Arsenal would willing to be, while also being a big club (which leaves Real and City).
> 
> The money was there to buy a better player, but money was spent elsewhere, and Arteta was a deadline day scramble. Santos cost something like 8.6 mil, which is poor business when Enrique was available for 5.5 mil and is a MUCH better defender. Park was also an absolute waste of money, and should have gone towards a CM. The only way I can understand that buy is for the money perhaps in Asia, because there was no way he was ever going to feature when you already have heaps of wingers.
> 
> For the CAM, I assume you mean the most forward of the 4-3-3? Wilshere will slot back in there for sure you'd think. I guess Wenger thought another buy there wasn't necessary because you have Ramsey, and he didn't think Wilshere would be out for so long.


I don't think any player would reject Real Madrid for any club. At least, most wouldn't (not counting the players from Barca and Atletico). So yes, if Real came knocking he would have gone there, but they didn't in the summer, so you never know. Hazard's ultimate destination does look to be Real.

Santos cost 6.5 million. You're right about Enrique. I don't understand why Wenger didn't go for him initially. Park cost us 3 million so it wasn't a big loss. And I think Park was brought to the club to fill in for Chamakh more than anybody else because Chamakh has been utterly useless since December of 2010.

Yeah, the position that Ramsey plays currently. Ramsey is more or less useless in that position and when you see Song having more assists than Ramsey, you know there is a problem. Wilshere will play there, definitely. Nasri would have been epic in that position though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

I just think he knows they're waiting and would have been happy to wait a season to get there. At the same time, if Arsenal did have a bid accepted, I feel like Madrid would have matched it.

Ramsey has been poor for the majority of the the season, but Song's assists are also a result of him becoming a much more well-rounded player. Impresses me whenever I watch Arsenal. He's always had a good work rate, but he looks much better on the ball this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Funny thing with Enrique is that he would have gone to Arsenal over Liverpool, because he wanted Champions League football. Arsenal are always late though.

They'll try to sign Hazard whilst he is in the middle of signing his Madrid contract.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

JOSE JOSE JOSE JOSE is a red now. 8*D

Mata is still having his Arsenal medical (bulkblogs.com).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> http://www.behance.net/gallery/FC-BARCELONA-VINTAGE-FOOTBALL-CARDS/2834915
> 
> fapfapfapfapfap


Messi & Thiago ruining it. Everyone seems to have aged 10 years.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> http://www.behance.net/gallery/FC-BARCELONA-VINTAGE-FOOTBALL-CARDS/2834915
> 
> fapfapfapfapfap


Affelay failing at growing a mustache. Alves looks fucking OLD. Busquets scared me. What the hell is Messi doing? Xavi looks like a lost puppy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



Kiz said:


> http://www.behance.net/gallery/FC-BARCELONA-VINTAGE-FOOTBALL-CARDS/2834915
> 
> fapfapfapfapfap


:shocked: 

It's.....beautiful.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Xavi looks like the saddest man who ever lived.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

lol, Xavi with the Don Corleone lip.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Pedro is injured and out for 10 days which means he will miss the clasico. 

Messi/Cesc/Sanchez
Xavi/Busquets/Iniesta 
Abidal/Puyol/Pique/Alves 
Valdes or Pinto

Guaranteed Clasico line-up.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



> AC Milan have been rocked by the loss of both Gennaro Gattuso and Alberto Aquilani ahead of this weekend's Derby della Madonnina.
> Of the two withdrawals, the case of Gattuso is the more worrying, with the midfielder having been diagnosed with ocular myasthenia, a disease of the neuromuscular junction which has been brought on a by a form of influenza that he contracted during the Rossoneri's recent trip to Dubai.
> 
> According to the club's official website, Gattuso, who has previously suffered diplopia in his left eye, must now undergo a period of rest while he receives treatment for the condition. It is not yet known how long he will be out of action for.
> ...


noooooooo, aquilani is out for a month( i hope he is back for the arsenal match). i feel bad for gattuso, i seriously dont know what will happen to him, this eye problem he has is really dangerous

allegri has signed a new contract till 2014 for milan.i think the president should have waited and should have seen how he would do against arsenal. then he could have signed the contract if we qualified to the next round.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Messi is 6 goals away from being the all time top scorer in el clasico matches. 

He'll definitely be scoring a hat-trick for each leg. :side: 

Kind of worried about the first leg now that Pedro is out. Now stuck with the same line up that was used in December with very few options, Mourinho should have his tactics spot on.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Allergi has signed a contract extension at AC Milan.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*



JakeC_91 said:


> *Allergi* has signed a contract extension at AC Milan.


:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Meh, its a manager I could't care for.......


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundesliga, English lower leagues,*

Brisbane Roar score two goals in the last two minutes to win 2-1 against Sydney FC. Berisha, who scored the winning goal, finished the game by challenging Sydney FC defender Bosschaart to a fight, taking his shirt off, and rushing down the tunnel to start it. Stupid officials and other players intervened. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

How did Mallorca miss that chance! At least Madrid look like utter shit out there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS GET IN, GET THE FUCK IN.

Pleae keep it up Mallorca.

Edit: where are the la liga bros at today?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

cmon madrid! start owning!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS GET IN, GET THE FUCK IN.
> 
> Pleae keep it up Mallorca.
> 
> Edit: where are the la liga bros at today?


Isn't it usually just us anyway? I missed the first half, fantastic looking scoreline, can't see Madrid losing though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Isn't it usually just us anyway? I missed the first half, fantastic looking scoreline, can't see Madrid losing though.


Yeah :side: 

Mallorca were brilliant first half, neutralized Madrid and made them look like nothing. If they keep it up second half, it would be very promising.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mallorca were brilliant last season but they've really gone off the boil. Hope they can keep this lead but apparently they've dropped 14 points from winning positions this season. I'm not bothered about how Madrid play because I know Barcelona should beat them, i'm only concerned about that 5 point gap potentially coming down. After all, Madrid have won 20 out of 21 iirc.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao in his own half and given offside


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That was onside?! WTF

Callejon that diving cunt.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Miles onside, not even close, yet more luck/poor decisions benefiting Madrid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Looks like a great performance by mallorca.



Edit, hahaha kiss of death.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUCK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fucks sake.

Draw is a great result so I hope they hold on. Robbed by that wrongly disallowed goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

oooohh nearly a brilliant goal from ronaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Higuain is just so deadly, always have this sinking feel that he will score when he comes on and he always does.

Offside bitch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

CALLEJON!!!!YES!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a surprise. I love how everyone bitches and moans about Barcelona getting refereeing decisions when a denied penalty against Espanyol and the wrongfully disallowed goal here has practically gifted Madrid 5 points.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lol what a joke.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

who the hell is the guy who scored?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How Benzema the number 1 choice ahead of Higuain is beyond me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WHITE BOY said:


> CALLEJON!!!!YES!!!!


sXe's rival for biggest bandwagoner.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^^^brb supporting Madrid and United. 

Madrid have been so shit in the last few games until they just bring on all their attacking players and squeeze out enough goals to win the game. I wish they had played the likes of Valencia or Levante because all of the lower teams just collapse under all of the attack.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> How Benzema the number 1 choice ahead of Higuain is beyond me.


Because Ronaldo prefers playing with Benzema.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Miles onside, not even close, yet more luck/poor decisions benefiting Madrid.


it is normal, there are many ref that makes mistakes. that onside for sure. well madrid was lucky and won. well i am happy they won. Higuain should start ahead of benzema, he has proven that he is a better striker than benzema


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

to answer your question RMF, im not a Real fan, but i prefer them over barca and i adore ozil


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> to answer your question RMF, *im not a Real fan, but i prefer them over barca* and i adore ozil


same here. 

tommorow, i hope milan uses this line up. 

abbiati
abate, silva, nesta\mexes, zambrotta
nocerino, mvb, boateng
robinho
ibra pato

sucks that aquilani and taiwo are injured for this match.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca have literally no depth at the moment, it's kind of depressing. Changing my mind about the Clasico on Wednesday, I think we're in for a beating. 










Looks like it's going to be a rough two weeks. The players are going to be exhausted. 

I also will probably watch the Milan derby, lolz first Serie A match of the season for me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The depth is there. The league is probably going to Madrid, but no way do Barca lose over two legs to anyone. I'll settle for the Copa Del Rey and Champions League. Madrid couldn't beat Barcelona at their weakest (during the Super Cup) or when Madrid themselves were at their strongest (League game a few weeks back). Too much of an inferiority complex/psychological problem there whether Mourinho admits it at not.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I will be more than happy with CDR and CL. 

Also PINTO playing is somewhat worrying as well, since he s the CDR keeper.

But lol I wonder what the bench will look like for this week. Masch, Thiago, Adriano, Cuenca and Roberto? Everyone else is injured.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What about Muniesa? Montoya? Fermenia (sp?).


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The depth is there. The league is probably going to Madrid, but no way do Barca lose over two legs to anyone. I'll settle for the Copa Del Rey and Champions League. Madrid couldn't beat Barcelona at their weakest (during the Super Cup) or when Madrid themselves were at their strongest (League game a few weeks back). Too much of an inferiority complex/psychological problem there whether Mourinho admits it at not.


madrid can win it, i dont think barca cares a lot about copa del rey, in 2010 sevilla eliminated them. proves how much they care about copa del rey, they care a lot more about the league and champions league. and the league madrid would most likely win it. they could win copa del rey if they put more interess in the cup which they wont


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They do put interest in the cup, and even more interest in beating Madrid. No doubt Pep will throw a full strength team out on Wednesday. Don't see them losing over two legs and i'm pretty sure the top 4 in the league are all in the same side of the draw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






A LEAGUE


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BERISHA


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sydney FC, gotten to.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> How Benzema the number 1 choice ahead of Higuain is beyond me.


Huh, the team plays better with Benzema. Him and Higuain scored the same amount of goals and I believe Benzema has delivered more assists. Still can't understand why you guys don't see that Benzema is better. Oh and I'm not saying that because I'm french.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> Huh, the team plays better with Benzema. Him and Higuain scored the same amount of goals and I believe Benzema has delivered more assists. Still can't understand why you guys don't see that Benzema is better. Oh and I'm not saying that because I'm french.


i disagree, higuain has proven many times, that he is better than benzema. and benzema played more games, right? i think the team would do better if higuain plays


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Higuain isn't as selfless as Benzema. He's probably the definition of a one trick pony. Which is why he doesn't play as often. Don't know how they would do better with Higuain, when they already have probably the most selfish player in the world, in the team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Desecrated said:


> they already have probably the most selfish player in the world, in the team.


Daniel Sturridge plays for Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

selfish players

nani.jpg


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Benzema has upped his game this year and Madrid look a better team with him in the side. Even though i'd rate Higuain as a better player, he's not much more than a poacher.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

great, juventus draw, now if we beat inter, we will on top with 2 points above juventus.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> A LEAGUE


Why did the equaliser get marked with (P) on the scoreboard? 

And lol at the commentator saying 'yellow ticket'.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

cos it's the A LEAGUE


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

serie a out, a-league in?


----------



## robvandamsleftfoot (Jan 15, 2012)

*Scottish Premier League*

Does anyone have a scottish team they like to see win?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Scottish Premier League*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/566222-official-thread-la-liga-ligue-1-league-bundesliga-english-lower-leagues-etc.html

that thread is for every league expect the english premier league(which includes scottish premier league)


----------



## robvandamsleftfoot (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Scottish Premier League*

ok sorry bro im still learning


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Scottish Premier League*

no worries.

as far as i can tell, not too many Scottish league supporters on here.


----------



## robvandamsleftfoot (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

anyone have any scottish teams they like?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I like Rangers with all their Americans. Edu, Bocanegra, and Bedoya.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

milan confirmed lineup: abbiati, abate, nesta, silva, zambro, boateng, mvb, nocerino, emanuelso, ibra, pato. 
subs, amelia, mexes, seedorf, robinho, el sharraw, ambrosini, bonera. 

i think mexes should have started imo, nesta just recovered. why is emanuelson playing, robinho should have started with ibra and pato. well i am delighted that pato is starting, he always performs in big games.


----------



## jeffHardyLoyal (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rangers because their the most successful team in the world, PERIOD.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hope Inter crush Milan,


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There's only 10 players in that Milan line-up. Learning from Blackburn?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pissed i'm missing the start of the Barca game but that was a sweet ending to Gijon/Malaga.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

milan dominated the game but inter had clearer chances. shit, inter is playing like we did last time when we won 3-0. milan had more shot and 65 percent of possesion, mvb hit the post. well i think we will win, we are attacking much more. we got 7 corners, inter got 0,


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, 2-0 after 10 minutes. Game over. Hoping to see Roberto introduced later on and CUENCA put in another barn-storming performance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA INTER. HALA MILITO. VIVA SERIE A.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just not a fan of 3 at the back. Especially against a team like Betis who are great on the counter. First goal conceded all season at home.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I get they wanted to give Alves and Pique a rest, but why couldn't Barca start Adriano at RB, Masch and Puyol center?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA INTER 

First goal conceded at home


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Villa signed Joey Gudjonsson from Real Betis.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

what the fuck was that abate, what is wrong with you, fuck you milito


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> FORZA INTER
> 
> First goal conceded at home


First conceded at home for more than 9 months. Not surprised with Masch as pretty much a lone CB.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi with another yellow card for another handball, CHEAT


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Milito<3 FORZA INTER


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA RANIERI!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

this is not fair, dominated the fucking match with so much possesion, 10 corners, and no goals an inter scored a goal by counter attack and also because of abate. buy at rb and fire alegri, he is been poor in all big matches except barca(this season).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Santa Fucking Cruz scores? CMON :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

2-2!!

great finish from Santa Cruz


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA BETIS!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If the result stands at the end of the match its a 7 point lead for Madrid, no way back from that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Forza Santa Cruz.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

fuck this, fuck milan, fuck serie a fuck inter, fuck this, fuck everything. fuck milito, fuck abate,fuck juve, fuck allegri


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Woo yeah Santa Cruz, tbf the guy looked like he could finish when at Blackburn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Well, 2-0 after 10 minutes. *Game over.* Hoping to see Roberto introduced later on and CUENCA put in another barn-storming performance.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

CAPTAIN HINDSIGHT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No league goals conceded at home since April last year and 2-0 up after 12 minutes. Seemed a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

come on betis draw, pls. i would have rather lose to cesena or lecce rather than inter, fuck abate, you are an idiot, cost us the fucking game. 67 percent of possesion, 10 corners for us, dominated the game and loss, brilliant. we deserved to lose, we were not clinical enough and inter did well on the counter attack and won by a stupid mistake from abate


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Really hope this can get all the bandwagon Barcelona fans on fb to fuck off


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No one is safe from Captain Hindsight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Seb ruined Barca's league campaign by making that assumption. :side:

Barca in a bit of a flunk? Not good before a Clasico.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Rockhead said:


> Seb ruined Barca's league campaign by making that assumption. :side:
> 
> Barca in a bit of a flunk? Not good before a Clasico.


Barcelona will probably still win against Madrid, the just really seem like they can't motivate themselves against smaller teams.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Rockhead said:


> Seb ruined Barca's league campaign by making that assumption. :side:
> 
> Barca in a bit of a flunk? Not good before a Clasico.


Complacency against the lesser teams and this poor formation used to accomodate Cesc, along with a lot of injuries, mostly missing Pedro, and lack of goals (Messi aside) in general is the reason for the flunk. Not to mention some awful refereeing and bad luck. All goes out the window in the Clasico. Psychological edge is there and Barca step up in the big games.

League is gone, regardless of this result.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The fuck is that all about. He completely floored him. Yet another blatant penalty decision not given, must be into double figures this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There was contact there but you could see that Iniesta had perfect balance and just decided to throw his legs out. There was a around a second's delay between the contact and Iniesta going down. He needs to practice.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The fuck is that all about. He *completely floored him*. Yet another blatant penalty decision not given, must be into double figures this season.


:lmao not really


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :lmao not really




Stepped across about half his body there and completely missed the ball.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


> There was contact there but you could see that Iniesta had perfect balance and just decided to throw his legs out. There was a around a second's delay between the contact and Iniesta going down. He needs to practice.


Busquets should be able to teach him a thing or two:side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:mark: :mark:

Thank fuck for that. Sanchez finally getting a goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Keeper _should've_ done better.










Over and out.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

well thats gay


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

this is shit, this is a horrible day


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc has been awful today. Completely anonymous. Team looks so much less fluent when Iniesta is forced to play on the wing. Put Cesc there, it worked against Madrid and he's scored nearly all of his goals coming in from the left.

First goal was all down to lack of numbers in defence. Second goal was just great play from Betis.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

we missed aquilani a lot today, he is the only creative mid we have, when he plays, he gives crosses and chances for our players to score. we need more for sure


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*HEY GUYS, BIG GAME TODAY. 










GUESS I BETTER NOT SHOW UP AS USUAL*

And fuck we were awful today. I'm so fed up with this 3-4-3 garbage, it's so disjointed and absolutely kills all fluidity. Sanchez's goal was a blessing in disguise, he just doesn't fit in yet with the team and looked out of it the entire game. Xavi and Messi were really the only positives.

I'm scared to think what the game would have been like if Betis didn't go down to 10 men.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> *HEY GUYS, BIG GAME TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was not bad, he was the one creating chances, 1st half he was good, second half he was worse but he did ok. pato was thrash. 

overall, ibra did ok, but i expected him to do better like he did in the super cup


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't even notice him tbh, but I didn't notice Pato either. 










THE PRINCE


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

which half did you see, or you saw the whole game


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> which half did you see, or you saw the whole game


Watched most of it. I was switching between that game and the Barca one.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

well, ibra was not anonymous, he had chances and also created chances but pato wasted them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA MILITO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I've always liked Milito, I'm glad he got the winner. 

Is ZANETTI even human? He was fantastic today, I was pretty speechless watching a 38 year old play the way he did for 90 minutes. MOTM for me.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I've always liked Milito, I'm glad he got the winner.
> 
> Is ZANETTI even human? He was fantastic today, I was pretty speechless watching a 38 year old play the way he did for 90 minutes. MOTM for me.


millito was shit last season and was awarded the bidone d`or of 2011, now he is getting back on form, for me motm was zaneti, he was class and he is 39, i never seen someone played like that at that age. just brilliant. i hope we take our revenge against napoli, juve and inter, we need a rb as a sub, abate plays way to many games, and just recovered of injury, that is why he played bad, he was not fit. i think after all juve will win it


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> millito was shit last season and was awarded the bidone d`or of 2011, now he is getting back on form, for me motm was zaneti, he was class and he is 39, i never seen someone played like that at that age. just brilliant. i hope we take our revenge against napoli, juve and inter, we need a rb as a sub, abate plays way to many games, and just recovered of injury, that is why he played bad, he was not fit. i think after all juve will win it


Maldini was still class at 39, wasn't he like 41 when he retired?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

that is true, but i never saw maldini played like that at that age,


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> that is true, but i never saw maldini played like that at that age,


I actually think he won defender of the year at 39.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought Abate was an amazing RB ? Didn't expect Inter to win though. Did Sneijder play?



alfonsaaberg said:


> Barcelona will probably still win against Madrid, the just really seem like they can't motivate themselves against smaller teams.


Not that odd considering they usually walk through these opponents. Just shows how "meh" La Liga is these days. I remember when Valencia and Deportivo became champs, ah, good times.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca don't walk over us, tbh.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> I thought Abate was an amazing RB ? Didn't expect Inter to win though. Did Sneijder play?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that odd considering they usually walk through these opponents. Just shows how "meh" La Liga is these days. I remember when Valencia and Deportivo became champs, ah, good times.


yeah he is good, it was not his day, it happens, i mean it happened to pique against bilbao when he cost barca full points by scoring an own goal. that does not make him a bad defender.



i just realized this, we always lose against ranieri, we lose against him when he was in roma, juve and now inter, that guy really know how to beat us, by playing defensive. we need to learn how to beat him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> Not that odd considering they usually walk through these opponents. Just shows how "meh" La Liga is these days. I remember when Valencia and Deportivo became champs, ah, good times.


You clearly don't watch much La Liga if you think it's "meh", and the reason they walk through opponents is because they're so good. Arguably the best club side in the history of football find themselves 5 points adrift of 1st at the moment. Spanish teams keep the ball a lot better than English teams, put Barcelona and Madrid against teams like Sunderland, Villa, Wigan, Bolton they'd score 5-10 goals every single week.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> You clearly don't watch much La Liga if you think it's "meh", and the reason they walk through opponents is because they're so good. Arguably the best club side in the history of football find themselves 5 points adrift of 1st at the moment. Spanish teams keep the ball a lot better than English teams, put Barcelona and Madrid against teams like Sunderland, Villa, Wigan, Bolton they'd score 5-10 goals every single week.


Don't know about 5-10 goals like :no:

*imminent Magsimus response is imminent*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm pretty sure Madrid are averaging 4 goals a game this season. They put 6 past Sevilla and Valencia recently. Barca put 5 past Atletico and Villareal earlier in the season. Even when Barca play poorly (e.g. yesterday) they can still score 4 goals. Take any team from the bottom half of the EPL and put them at the Camp Nou or Bernabeu and they'd get absolutely slaughtered.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> You clearly don't watch much La Liga if you think it's "meh", and the reason they walk through opponents is because they're so good. Arguably the best club side in the history of football find themselves 5 points adrift of 1st at the moment. Spanish teams keep the ball a lot better than English teams, put Barcelona and Madrid against teams like Sunderland, Villa, Wigan, Bolton they'd score 5-10 goals every single week.


No they wouldn't. I absolutely guarantee you they'd do worse. Simply because English teams wouldn't be stupid enough to try and play football with them. Except Swansea, who'd have 80% of the possession and beat you 5-0.8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> No they wouldn't. I absolutely guarantee you they'd do worse. Simply because English teams wouldn't be stupid enough to try and play football with them. Except Swansea, who'd have 80% of the possession and beat you 5-0.8*D


Yes they would. Teams that try to play football with them have better results. Betis did that yesterday. Mallorca outplayed Madrid on saturday and were 1-0 up at half time. Espanyol played 3 strikers against Barcelona on wednesday and deserved their 1-1 draw.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I'm pretty sure Madrid are averaging 4 goals a game this season. They put 6 past Sevilla and Valencia recently. Barca put 5 past Atletico and Villareal earlier in the season. Even when Barca play poorly (e.g. yesterday) they can still score 4 goals. Take any team from the bottom half of the EPL and put them at the Camp Nou or Bernabeu and they'd get absolutely slaughtered.


those teams are not that good , atletico is not doing good. villareal is doing horrible . 0 points in cl says a lot. sevilla is also not doing good. sevilla could not even qualify to the europa league group stages, they lost to hannover. and also, valencia failed to qualify to the last 16 in the cl


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yes they would. Teams that try to play football with them have better results. Betis did that yesterday. Mallorca outplayed Madrid on saturday and were 1-0 up at half time. Espanyol played 3 strikers against Barcelona on wednesday and deserved their 1-1 draw.


They play better football, they get more deserving goals. Over the course of a 38 games season it will not get better results. Stop using recent examples to cloud the fact that the shower of shite in the lower ends of La Liga aren't constantly thumped by 5-6 goals. The lower end of the PL is miles ahead of the lower ends of La Liga, through financial restrictions if nothing else. The tv deals in La Liga pretty much bury and chance of any sort of parity in that league.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> They play better football, they get more deserving goals. Over the course of a 38 games season it will not get better results. Stop using recent examples to cloud the fact that the shower of shite in the lower ends of La Liga aren't constantly thumped by 5-6 goals. The lower end of the PL is miles ahead of the lower ends of La Liga, through financial restrictions if nothing else. The tv deals in La Liga pretty much bury and chance of any sort of parity in that league.


You don't have a clue what you're talking about. Teams that park the bus get tired of chasing the ball and end up conceding plenty of late goals, even if they're not broken down by sheer skill beforehand (which happens 90% of the time). Trying to play football has proven the most effective way to be competitive against both Madrid and Barcelona in the past couple of years. I gave you some examples and if you'd watch Barca /Madrid over the past couple of years you'd know there are plenty more.

The lower end of the PL is nowhere near the lower end of La Liga. Yes, the lower teams are often thumped. Because Madrid/Barca are literally light years ahead of any other team in the world, and consequently, La Liga. The PL is a better league teams 3-7, which makes for lots of entertaining games and is why the PL is the best league, but teams placing 1-2 and 8-20, La Liga is absolutely miles ahead. Mostly because of the sheer number of completely mediocre English players at those clubs.



reymisteriofan said:


> those teams are not that good , atletico is not doing good. villareal is doing horrible . 0 points in cl says a lot. sevilla is also not doing good. sevilla could not even qualify to the europa league group stages, they lost to hannover. and also, valencia failed to qualify to the last 16 in the cl


So? Those teams are still better than the teams I used in my example (Villa, Sunderland, Wigan, Bolton).


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> So? Those teams are still better than the teams I used in my example (Villa, Sunderland, Wigan, Bolton).


:lmao the teams i mentioned are top 8 in la liga and the team you mentioned are low mid table teams in epl. 

and yes, the team of la liga 8-20 is much better than epl teams of 8-20. i am pretty sure they will also get destroyed by barca or madrid.

edit: napoli losing to bologna :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> :lmao the teams i mentioned are top 8 and the team you mentioned are low mid table teams. }
> 
> and yes, the team of la liga that 8-20 is much better than epl teams of 8-20. i am pretty sure they will also get destroyed by barca or madrid


Yes, because I was saying if they can thump teams like Sevilla, Villareal, Valencia and Atletico Madrid on a regular basis, then they would have no problem thumping those lower-mid table PL teams. Valencia are the only one of those teams in the top 6 at the moment and they're a great side. Were a bit unlucky not to get out of their CL group - Valencia, Chelsea and Leverkusen were all pretty much even. They're not far off Barca in the league and are still in the Copa Del Rey.

It's actually hard to think of a team in any of the big leagues worse than Wigan, Bolton or Blackburn.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yes, because I was saying if they can thump teams like Sevilla, Villareal, Valencia and Atletico Madrid on a regular basis, then they would have no problem thumping those lower-mid table PL teams. Valencia are the only one of those teams in the top 6 at the moment and they're a great side. Were a bit unlucky not to get out of their CL group - Valencia, Chelsea and Leverkusen were all pretty much even. They're not far off Barca in the league and are still in the Copa Del Rey.
> 
> It's actually hard to think of a team in any of the big leagues worse than Wigan, Bolton or Blackburn.


yes, that is what i said, epl teams from 8-20 are not good. valencia is a good side, and they are the 3rd best side in la liga but compared to barca or real they are nothing


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Most teams compared to Barca/Madrid are nothing, really.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I woudn't say they're not good, just not as good as the La Liga teams who are technically so far ahead of them. A lot of those bottom-half PL teams struggle to find a consistent goal scorer. Barca's B team would put 3 or 4 past most PL teams.

Don't worry Nas. We'll be taking Alba off your hands soon :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> You don't have a clue what you're talking about. Teams that park the bus get tired of chasing the ball and end up conceding plenty of late goals, even if they're not broken down by sheer skill beforehand (which happens 90% of the time). Trying to play football has proven the most effective way to be competitive against both Madrid and Barcelona in the past couple of years. I gave you some examples and if you'd watch Barca /Madrid over the past couple of years you'd know there are plenty more.
> 
> The lower end of the PL is nowhere near the lower end of La Liga. Yes, the lower teams are often thumped. Because Madrid/Barca are literally light years ahead of any other team in the world, and consequently, La Liga. The PL is a better league teams 3-7, which makes for lots of entertaining games and is why the PL is the best league, but teams placing 1-2 and 8-20, La Liga is absolutely miles ahead. Mostly because of the sheer number of completely mediocre English players at those clubs.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck off. Don't think because you support a Spanish team that you're the only one who watches the league. I do watch it and the defending of the lower teams is actually laughable. In England most of the lower teams can at least grasp the concept of organisation, well except Wigan and Chelsea...

I absolutely guarantee you United and City could go all Harlem globetrotters on that league too, not to the same extent but still. It's a joke and a disgrace. The defending of some of the lower teams is underage standard. Oh, so they're technically better, means nothing when you can't organise a defense or time a tackle. I watch it every week and the standard is brutal. 

Also. Madrid aren't miles ahead of anyone, they just have the master of putting shite to the sword - Cristiano Ronaldo. He done it in England (Not to the same extent which sort of proves my point) and does it in Spain. 

If Barca played every week in England it wouldn't be as easy and Barca wouldn't stay as healthy as they do season in, season out. It would be more difficult, I'd bet my life on it. 

La Liga's worst is a group of Wigans and Wigan are barely championship standard.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Oh fuck off. Don't think because you support a Spanish team that you're the only one who watches the league. I do watch it and the defending of the lower teams is actually laughable. In England most of the lower teams can at least grasp the concept of organisation, well except Wigan and Chelsea...
> 
> I absolutely guarantee you United and City could go all Harlem globetrotters on that league too, not to the same extent but still. It's a joke and a disgrace. The defending of some of the lower teams is underage standard. Oh, so they're technically better, means nothing when you can't organise a defense or time a tackle. I watch it every week and the standard is brutal.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't because you proved you had no idea about how to play Barca/Madrid effectively. Anyone who's watched a decent amount of games could establish that taking the game to them is the best way.

Madrid are miles ahead of any team in Europe excluding Barcelona. Don't kid yourself.

The defending in the EPL has been laughable this year. Absolutely laughable. From almost all teams in the league, not just those lower down.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Madrid are miles ahead of any team in Europe excluding Barcelona. Don't kid yourself.


Madrid have not proven that yet at all. They have been dumped out of the champions league second round stage on numerous occasions in the past decade and have not had any high profile European matches with anyone but Barcelona for quite some time. How they are suddenly the second best team in Europe is baffling. Let's actually see what happens if they meet anyone challenging in this seasons champions league campaign. I for one would expect a team like Bayern to knock them out over two legs.

If the top twenty teams in the premiership played off against the top twenty teams in La Liga in order of finishing position I'd expect the Premiership to win comfortably.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I just took a look at the goals conceded between the 8-20 teams in La Liga and the EPL. The Spanish teams have resoundingly better defensive records. Admittedly they've played 3 less games, but only two teams in that bracket have conceded more than 28 goals in La Liga. In the EPL, nine teams have conceded at least that many. In fact, three of those teams have already conceded over 40. Completely ruins your argument about the standard of defending.



Henry Hill said:


> Madrid have not proven that yet at all. They have been dumped out of the champions league second round stage on numerous occasions in the past decade and have not had any high profile European matches with anyone but Barcelona for quite some time. How they are suddenly the second best team in Europe is baffling. Let's actually see what happens if they meet anyone challenging in this seasons champions league campaign. I for one would expect a team like Bayern to knock them out over two legs.


They got to the semi's last year until being stopped by Barcelona. This year they won every group game. Who else has a case for second best? The only team I see is Bayern, who I would expect Madrid to beat. They're struggling to dominate their own relatively weak domestic league, which Dortmund one last year, a team who looked terrible in Europe this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The 8-20 teams are far more competitive against the stronger teams than Spain's bottom half teams. Look at the Christmas games for that. Wolves just went to Tottenham and got a draw. We won at OT and draw at Anfield. City couldn't win at West Brom and lost at Sunderland.

To say our bottom teams are worse than the likes of Gijon & Granada for example isn't right. They couldn't compete with our top 8 teams like ours do. Look at Swansea & Norwich too.

^Real & Barca are the top two teams now, Bayern come closest to Real. I don't know how anyone can argue with that. Just because United haven't played Real for that right doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I just took a look at the goals conceded between the 8-20 teams in La Liga and the EPL. The Spanish teams have resoundingly better defensive records.
> 
> 
> They got to the semi's last year until being stopped by Barcelona. This year they won every group game. Who else has a case for second best? The only team I see is Bayern, who I would expect Madrid to beat. They're struggling to dominate their own relatively weak domestic league, which Dortmund one last year, a team who looked terrible in Europe this season.



Defensive records aren't really that important when you look at the difference in pace between la liga and premiership. In the majority of premiership matches there is very little time on the ball in comparison to the majority of la liga games and defenders have a much harder job to do as a consequence. 

All Madrid have done in Europe as of late is beat Spurs and found themselves outplayed by Barca for the umpteenth time in the row. I'm not saying they aren't on paper the second best team but I actually want to see them beat some tough European competition before I jump on the bandwagon. Plus against a side like Bayern they would have to cope with Ronaldo's usual ghost transformation whenever any sense of pressure starts to kick in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> You obviously don't because you proved you had no idea about how to play Barca/Madrid effectively. Anyone who's watched a decent amount of games could establish that taking the game to them is the best way.
> 
> Madrid are miles ahead of any team in Europe excluding Barcelona. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> The defending in the EPL has been laughable this year. Absolutely laughable. From almost all teams in the league, not just those lower down.


Then explain how the one team to prevent Barcelona winning the CL done it via parking the bus? 

Why are Madrid miles ahead? What have they done to merit that sort of praise? 

Bringing up defensive records proves nothing. There's more parity in the PL, the leagues aren't comparable, they're two completely different leagues.

Fucking West Ham would beat Gijon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Defensive records aren't really that important when you look at the difference in pace between la liga and premiership. In the majority of premiership matches there is very little time on the ball in comparison to the majority of la liga games and defenders have a much harder job to do as a consequence.
> 
> All Madrid have done in Europe as of late is beat Spurs and found themselves outplayed by Barca for the umpteenth time in the row. I'm not saying they aren't on paper the second best team but I actually want to see them beat some tough European competition before I jump on the bandwagon. Plus against a side like Bayern they would have to cope with Ronaldo's usual ghost transformation whenever any sense of pressure starts to kick in.


The Spanish teams are much better on the ball and much more methodical. Pace often proves irrelevant against a team like Barcelona, because most of the time you're chasing the ball. I look at a team like Blackburn or Wigan and can imagine either team scoring a frightful amount of goals against them.

Paper and recent form is all we really have to go by at the moment because we just don't know. A decisive judgement can't be made until the end of the season, but I don't see anyone outside of Barcelona stopping Madrid this season, apart from maybe Bayern Munich.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If you were going on current form Madrid might well be the best team in the world. 

If you are going on recent (i.e. 2-3 year) European results they are behind Barca, Utd, Chelsea, Inter and Bayern Munich.



> The Spanish teams are much better on the ball and much more methodical.


Against each other, yes. Meanwhile I'm sure that Joe Cole is quite methodical playing in France and Gareth Barry would look methodical if he was playing in the championship. Premiership doesn't give many players chance to be methodical and their time on the ball is usually limited before being threatened by hungrier, far more threatening mid-table sides than the ones who play in spain.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> You obviously don't because you proved you had no idea about how to play Barca/Madrid effectively. Anyone who's watched a decent amount of games could establish that taking the game to them is the best way.
> *
> Madrid are miles ahead of any team in Europe excluding Barcelona. Don't kid yourself.*
> 
> The defending in the EPL has been laughable this year. Absolutely laughable. From almost all teams in the league, not just those lower down.


i would not say that, bayern is not that far from barca or real, imo madrid are the 2nd best, but they need to prove it, till then we cant say anything. and arsenal conceded 31 goals in 21 games, says a lot about their defence

i guess me and seb are the only one here who agrees that la liga teams of 8-20 is much better than prem of 8-20,(and i am a liga hater), i mean if manchester united can defeat wigan 5-0, i imagine how much barca or real would would. and to say that the liga worst is a group of wigans is absolutely hilarious. bolton, wigan and blackburn are the worst low table team in any of the top 4 leagues, i cant think anyone worse than them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Chelsea and Inter have both plummeted massively though. This also looks the weakest Man Utd side for years.



Irish Jet said:


> Then explain how the one team to prevent Barcelona winning the CL done it via parking the bus?
> 
> Why are Madrid miles ahead? What have they done to merit that sort of praise?
> 
> ...


What a dense argument that you resort to probably the one example of parking the bus actually working. A game Inter only won on an offside goal.

:lmao You're the one that started banging on about the standard of defending.

Have you seen Madrid this season? Who else even comes to close to them, besides Bayern?



Nige™;10894477 said:


> The 8-20 teams are far more competitive against the stronger teams than Spain's bottom half teams. Look at the Christmas games for that. Wolves just went to Tottenham and got a draw. We won at OT and draw at Anfield. City couldn't win at West Brom and lost at Sunderland.
> 
> To say our bottom teams are worse than the likes of Gijon & Granada for example isn't right. They couldn't compete with our top 8 teams like ours do. Look at Swansea & Norwich too.
> 
> ^Real & Barca are the top two teams now, Bayern come closest to Real. I don't know how anyone can argue with that. Just because United haven't played Real for that right doesn't make a difference.


Tottenham/Wolves is hardly the same as Barcelona/Wolves. The reason they're more competitive is because there's no Madrid or Barcelona in the league. The top two teams in the PL couldn't even get into the knockout stages of the Champions League.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™;10894477 said:


> The 8-20 teams are far more competitive against the stronger teams than Spain's bottom half teams. Look at the Christmas games for that. Wolves just went to Tottenham and got a draw. We won at OT and draw at Anfield. City couldn't win at West Brom and lost at Sunderland.
> 
> To say our bottom teams are worse than the likes of Gijon & Granada for example isn't right. They couldn't compete with our top 8 teams like ours do. Look at Swansea & Norwich too.
> 
> ^Real & Barca are the top two teams now, Bayern come closest to Real. I don't know how anyone can argue with that. Just because United haven't played Real for that right doesn't make a difference.


barca also struggled against granada, many top team struggled against small teams, barca struggled agaisnt sportin, real struggled against sociedad, barca failed to win against sociedad. 

the top team in epl are worse compared to few years back, city and spurs improved though


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> The top two teams in the PL couldn't even get into the knockout stages of the Champions League.


That hardly ever happens though and for Man City was most likely a case of inexperience and for Utd bizarre complacency. Madrid meanwhile were knocked out of the last 16 for many years in a row and are only now starting to look brilliant again.

If Madrid and Barca were in the premiership I don't think they'd gain anywhere near as many points as they do now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> That hardly ever happens though and for Man City was most likely a case of inexperience and for Utd bizarre complacency. Madrid meanwhile were knocked out of the last 16 for many years in a row and are only now starting to look brilliant again.
> 
> If Madrid and Barca were in the premiership I don't think they'd gain anywhere near as many points as they do now.


City were outclassed and Utd were shocking. I agree though, because the EPL has more competitive teams in the 1-6 placing range, the teams more likely to take points off them (at least consistently). That's why it's the better league. However, either one would absolutely walk the league, just not 25+ points clear of the next best teams a'la La Liga.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Madrid get chance to play and thrash Chelsea or Arsenal over two legs this year then I'll be more inclined to agree with you as United or City could not do that against a full strength Arsenal or Chelsea team.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> That hardly ever happens though and for Man City was most likely a case of inexperience and for Utd bizarre complacency. Madrid meanwhile were knocked out of the last 16 for many years in a row and are only now starting to look brilliant again.
> 
> *If Madrid and Barca were in the premiership I don't think they'd gain anywhere near as many points as they do now.*


 yes, cause the 1-7 range is pretty good and it much better than the la liga 3-7.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I expect at least one of Chelsea and Arsenal to qualify, so hopefully we get to see it. Would be a great tie. Chelsea's defence though...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Chelsea and Inter have both plummeted massively though. This also looks the weakest Man Utd side for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one time it's ever worked? Okay.

I am banging on about the standard of defending, not the stats, that's the pointless part. If there was a significant difference to the depth of the elite teams in the two divisions then obviously the stats will be skewed, because the lower half of the PL face far more top teams than La Liga do. There's such a drop off after Madrid/Barca it's scary. 

As for Madrid, they're great, they would be the best team in the world if not for Barcelona, I disagreed with the idea that they're "Miles apart". They're as good as they are because they have the 2nd best player in the world, because they have a great manager, they're still not capable of doing what Barcelona do footballing wise and it shows everytime the two meet. If Madrid played another top team (Munich, City, United, Milan) they wouldn't find it as easy because they can't just suffocate them with dominance like Barcelona can. They're a totally different team. 

As for the top two teams not qualifying, United didn't through pure arrogance and naivety and City badly underperformed against Napoli.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> As for the top two teams not qualifying, United didn't through pure arrogance and naivety and City badly underperformed against Napoli.


that is a poor excuse


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I expect at least one of Chelsea and Arsenal to qualify, so hopefully we get to see it. Would be a great tie. Chelsea's defence though...


A nervous Ronaldo (BIG MATCH SITUATION!) against the epic fail partnership of Luiz and Terry (SHIT IN ANY MATCH SITUATION!). It would be a battle for the ages. 

Chelsea still bring it against the big teams though. I think it actually would be a competitive game.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> A nervous Ronaldo (BIG MATCH SITUATION!) against the epic fail partnership of Luiz and Terry (SHIT IN ANY MATCH SITUATION!). It would be a battle for the ages.
> 
> Chelsea still bring it against the big teams though. I think it actually would be a competitive game.


ronaldo is not a big game flop, just cause he flopes against barca does not mean he is a big game flop, against other big team he does good.

if the tie happens, i would expect madrid to win it easily


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> that is a poor excuse


It's not really. City are a better side than Napoli, player for player it's not even close. Mancini's never been great in Europe though, Napoli was one of their worst home performances of the season.

As for United it was a total mindfuck. Resting players all over the place and I don't think Ferguson ever really felt that going out was a serious possibility and then it was desperation stuff in Basel. Same story for the Blackburn home game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo also only has 1 goal in 15 against Chelsea iirc.



Irish Jet said:


> The one time it's ever worked? Okay.
> 
> I am banging on about the standard of defending, not the stats, that's the pointless part. If there was a significant difference to the depth of the elite teams in the two divisions then obviously the stats will be skewed, because the lower half of the PL face far more top teams than La Liga do. There's such a drop off after Madrid/Barca it's scary.
> 
> ...


It's a silly argument because many teams have parked the bus and failed. Barcelona have dropped a lot of points away from home this season because teams have attacked them and because they're playing 3 at the back.

You were saying that the standard of defending in Spain is at "underage level" and the stats completely disprove your argument. Especially when the main focus of La Liga (as well as the EPL) is the number of goals seen. I mean come on, look at a team like Blackburn, they looked like conceding 3 or 4 every game.

United weren't good enough and City were outclassed. Matches aren't played on paper. Neither deserved to qualify.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@Ronaldo - News to me. Not had a good international tournament since Euro 2004 (like Rooney), nearly always vanishes in the Barca games and loses his aura whenever he has to face a genuinely world class defender.

Whilst United should have easily topped their group I still think Basel are going to be a threat with their attacking flair.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> It's not really. City are a better side than Napoli, player for player it's not even close. Mancini's never been great in Europe though, Napoli was one of their worst home performances of the season.
> 
> As for United it was a total mindfuck. Resting players all over the place and I don't think Ferguson ever really felt that going out was a serious possibility and then it was desperation stuff in Basel. Same story for the Blackburn home game.


united were not good, it was stupid to understimate your opponent in an important match, so what your saying is a poor excuse. 1st match they draw 3-3, by then they should know that they are a threat, city were just outclassed by napoli and bayern. so both of them deserved to go out


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Given that City flopped this time round does this mean they're also likely to get a tough group next year or do league standings influence the seeding process?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> It's a silly argument because many teams have parked the bus and failed. Barcelona have dropped a lot of points away from home this season because teams have attacked them and because they're playing 3 at the back.
> 
> You were saying that the standard of defending in Spain is at "underage level" and the stats completely disprove your argument. Especially when the main focus of La Liga (as well as the EPL) is the number of goals seen. I mean come on, look at a team like Blackburn, they looked like conceding 3 or 4 every game.
> 
> United weren't good enough and City were outclassed. Matches aren't played on paper. Neither deserved to qualify.


Once those teams score they often park the bus though. That game were Messi missed the penalty at the end, can't remember who it was but they completely went into a shell once they scored. Inter is not the only example, it happens in England too. 

Blackburn have a tactical mastermind as a coach. Don't hate. Appreciate. Sometimes he lets other teams score to troll the fans.

United weren't good enough? Come on, we didn't play well enough and if that's what you mean I'd agree. But we didn't play well enough because we were so arrogant in our approach. We didn't deserve to qualify, never said we did. But they're still easily the best team in that group. If it was played over 10 times, United would probably top it 7 times and qualify 9.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> united were not good, it was stupid to understimate your opponent in an important match, so what your saying is a poor excuse. 1st match they draw 3-3, by then they should know that they are a threat, city were just outclassed by napoli and bayern. so both of them deserved to go out


Can someone point out where I said they deserved to go through? I was pointing out why they didn't, not saying they were hard done by. 

As for Ronaldo, he's certianly not a big game flop. He often came up huge for United in clutch situations, but he doesn't play as well as he should against bigger teams. He's still the best in the world against smaller clubs IMO, probably because he's so greedy and loves to compile his stats. When he's much better than opponent, he shows it, in a league situation he's so so valuable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I expect at least one of Chelsea and Arsenal to qualify, so hopefully we get to see it. Would be a great tie. Chelsea's defence though...


excuse me, Arsenal just conceded three goals this week and overall more goals than us

We're awful, but Arsenal is worse


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Can someone point out where I said they deserved to go through? I was pointing out why they didn't, not saying they were hard done by.
> 
> As for Ronaldo, he's certianly not a big game flop. He often came up huge for United in clutch situations, but he doesn't play as well as he should against bigger teams. He's still the best in the world against smaller clubs IMO, probably because he's so greedy and loves to compile his stats. When he's much better than opponent, he shows it, in a league situation he's so so valuable.


There's a big difference between being the best in the world against smaller teams and the second best player in the world full stop.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> There's a big difference between being the best in the world against smaller teams and the second best player in the world full stop.


I wouldn't say so when you consider how valuable the former makes him. In a league he'll consistently compile goals and points individually that no one else outside of Messi can. The likes of Xavi and Iniesta are great GREAT players but Ronaldo individually can bring you so much more. Also, it's not like he hasn't played great in big games, he just doesn't tend to elevate like a Messi or an AMEOBI

Simply Madrid probably wouldn't swap Ronaldo for either of those two, yet I doubt Barca would trade either of them for him. They're all great players.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Once those teams score they often park the bus though. That game were Messi missed the penalty at the end, can't remember who it was but they completely went into a shell once they scored. Inter is not the only example, it happens in England too.
> 
> Blackburn have a tactical mastermind as a coach. Don't hate. Appreciate. Sometimes he lets other teams score to troll the fans.
> 
> United weren't good enough? Come on, we didn't play well enough and if that's what you mean I'd agree. But we didn't play well enough because we were so arrogant in our approach. We didn't deserve to qualify, never said we did. But they're still easily the best team in that group. If it was played over 10 times, United would probably top it 7 times and qualify 9.


They didn't even score in that game. You're thinking of the Sevilla game. It finished 0-0. Javi Varas (their keeper) had the game of his life. Barcelona also don't play in England.

United weren't good enough. Correct. They under performed and deserved to go out. You'd probably qualify 9 out of 10, agreed, but it's the 1 out of 10 that matters.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> I wouldn't say so when you consider how valuable the former makes him. In a league he'll consistently compile goals and points individually that no one else outside of Messi can. The likes of Xavi and Iniesta are great GREAT players but Ronaldo individually can bring you so much more. Also, it's not like he hasn't played great in big games, he just doesn't tend to elevate like a Messi or an AMEOBI
> 
> Simply Madrid probably wouldn't swap Ronaldo for either of those two, yet I doubt Barca would trade either of them for him. They're all great players.


xavi and iniesta are the one who give assists, team work is much more important than individual performance , what will ronaldo do if he does not have ozil and alonso behind him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> They didn't even score in that game. You're thinking of the Sevilla game. It finished 0-0. Javi Varas (their keeper) had the game of his life. Barcelona also don't play in England.
> 
> United weren't good enough. Correct. They under performed and deserved to go out. You'd probably qualify 9 out of 10, agreed, but it's the 1 out of 10 that matters.


Yes, that is the game I'm talking about. It still counts, keepers tend to have their games of their lives against bigger clubs. Brad fucking Friedel has had a about a million games of his life against United. :no: It's still a legitimate example. When I was watching that game Sevilla were committing nothing to attacking Barcelona. 



reymisteriofan said:


> xavi and iniesta are the one who give assists, team work is much more important than individual performance , what will ronaldo do if he does not have ozil and alonso behind him.


Because Ronaldo was terrible before Ozil and Alonso came along...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Yes, that is the game I'm talking about. It still counts, keepers tend to have their games of their lives against bigger clubs. Brad fucking Friedel has had a about a million games of his life against United. :no: It's still a legitimate example. When I was watching that game Sevilla were committing nothing to attacking Barcelona.


You're right, they did commit nothing to attack, and they got completely mauled the entire game and without Varas having the game of his life, Barca would've scored 3 or 4. I'm also convinced Kanoute being a top (but clever) cunt and delaying the penalty is why Messi missed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> I wouldn't say so when you consider how valuable the former makes him. In a league he'll consistently compile goals and points individually that no one else outside of Messi can. The likes of Xavi and Iniesta are great GREAT players but Ronaldo individually can bring you so much more. Also, it's not like he hasn't played great in big games, he just doesn't tend to elevate like a Messi or an AMEOBI
> 
> *Simply Madrid probably wouldn't swap Ronaldo for either of those two,* yet I doubt Barca would trade either of them for him. They're all great players.


They're pretty stupid then. I'll take two of the greatest midfielders of all time supporting a solid front line over a man who can only be the best in the world when he's facing mid table sides and below. World cups and champions leagues > league titles.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> World cups and champions leagues > league titles.


i agree


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> They're pretty stupid then. I'll take two of the greatest midfielders of all time supporting a solid front line over a man who can only be the best in the world when he's facing mid table sides and below. World cups and champions leagues > league titles.


I've always preferred the league to cups as a fan at least. Probably why I consider Ronaldo so great. He's still a great player in cups too, it's not as if he suddenly vanishes in every big game. People forget this:




















(DAT COMMENTARY)

You think if Madrid had Xavi or Iniesta they'd compete with a Barcelona team with either Xavi/Iniesta, Messi and Ronaldo? Come on.

Like him or not, the guy's a phenomenon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The fans would swap. Ronaldo has been getting booed recently and Di Stefano then came out and said he deserved it.

You put Iniesta and Xavi in a team and you get 65%+ possession, every game of the season.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> I've always preferred the league to cups as a fan at least. Probably why I consider Ronaldo so great.
> 
> You think if Madrid had Xavi or Iniesta they'd compete with a Barcelona team with either Xavi/Iniesta, Messi and Ronaldo? Come on.


lol why are Xavi and Iniesta suddenly on both teams. If Iniesta and Xavi went to Madrid they would be a much bigger threat to Barca than they are now. Barca would lose their aura in midfield and Madrid's midfield would be one step closer to Spains. Ronaldo would flop against the Madrid defenders and Messi would be carrying him in all the big match situations. There might well however be ridiculous 9-0 games against the lower sides where Ronaldo in arrogant mode and Messi dominate together.



> Like him or not, the guy's a phenomenon.


I do like him. I just can't see how he's seen as the world's second best player. I might change my mind if he shows something in the champions league and the group of death at the euros this year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The fans would swap. Ronaldo has been getting booed recently and Di Stefano then came out and said he deserved it.
> 
> You put Iniesta and Xavi in a team and you get 65%+ possession, every game of the season.


Fans are idiots.

I heard about that though, fuck it I'll take him back. 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's like saying you wouldn't swap Ronaldo for Zidane, which is absolutely insane. Sure you would be sacrificing a few less hat-tricks against lower tier teams but the team as a whole would be much better.

I'm sure Madrid fans would agree with that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm pretty sure Madrid, or their fans at least, would swap any player in their squad for Iniesta (lets not forget he got the World Cup winning goal), excluding Casillas.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

These are the same Madrid fans that were telling me they played better without Ronaldo the week before this happened.

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...ia/Cronica/Real_Madrid_0-1_Sporting_Gijon.htm

Morons.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> These are the same Madrid fans that were telling me they played better without Ronaldo the week before this happened.
> 
> http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...ia/Cronica/Real_Madrid_0-1_Sporting_Gijon.htm
> 
> Morons.


it is quite stupid to say that the team plays better without cristiano, it is just a dumb thing to say, he is the best player for madrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Given that City flopped this time round does this mean they're also likely to get a tough group next year or do league standings influence the seeding process?


europe results and league results influence the seeding, it's calculated over a 4 year period iirc. basically, we shouldnt be 3rd seed next season provided we do well in the league and europa


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Who says City will even make the CL? :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

well our season is over, SHATTERD in fact.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> If Madrid get chance to play and thrash Chelsea or Arsenal over two legs this year then I'll be more inclined to agree with you as United or City could not do that against a full strength Arsenal or Chelsea team.


I don't know about the thrashing but brace yourself for Madrid/Arsenal in the QFs of the CL. (Y)




redeadening said:


> excuse me, Arsenal just conceded three goals this week and overall more goals than us
> 
> We're awful, but Arsenal is worse


Well, when you have NO full backs, our main defender out; an inexperienced young CB playing as a LB, and no midfield presence (no Arteta), we were bound to lose against the Swans.

Regardless, comparing Chelsea to the team in crisis--Arsenal--for a "better defensive record" trophy isn't the wisest thing to do.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Darlington's administrators have terminated the contracts of the club's interim manager Craig Liddle and the remaining playing staff.
> 
> The move puts Saturday's home game with Fleetwood in doubt, with the Football Conference setting a deadline of Wednesday to decide if it goes ahead.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16584216.stm

Don't know if this has been posted, sometimes I feel like doing that on FM but not due to a lack of cash.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> I don't know about the thrashing but brace yourself for Madrid/Arsenal in the QFs of the CL. (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of our fullbacks is Bosingwa and one of Centre backs is David Luiz.

I think its safe to say we are in a defensive crisis ALL THE TIME until we fix that. I mean Luiz is tolerable but sticking Jose next to him is a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Well, when you have NO full backs, *our main defender out*; an inexperienced young CB playing as a LB, and no midfield presence (no Arteta), we were bound to lose against the Swans.


Speaking of which, when is the MIGHTY CARL back?

Ronaldo is the second best player in the world btw guys. Deal with it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Speaking of which, when is the MIGHTY CARL back?


Don't be stupid. He was talking about this guy:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wrong BKB. he's clearly talking about when they sign wayne bridge


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16584216.stm
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted, sometimes I feel like doing that on FM but not due to a lack of cash.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16597529.stm

Looks like a buyer has been found.

Also, seems like we're on the topic of finances in football, trololol Hearts players have not been paid on time for the 4th successive month. BIG SPL meeting tonight...resulting in a possible points deduction for Hearts.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hopefully. It'd be a shame to see Darlo go under, my dad works through there so I've always kept an eye on their results and been to the occasional game.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:side: random q Sheps, you're not from South Sheilds are you?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah, Herrington; I'd hate to have a Shields accent 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alexis Sanchez: 'Iremos a por los tres puntos al Bernabéu' 

Translation: 'We will go for the 3 points at the Bernabeu'

Someone needs to tell this guy that it's a cup game.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Brilliant from Sanchez.



In terms of Arsenal/Chelsea defending. Since the August/Blackburn debacle, haven't Arsenal have been stronger defensively? 6 goals conceded at home, 3rd best in the league. We scored 5 against Chelsea in 1 game at the Bridge. Remember, we conceded 8 at United, 4 at Blackburn and 2 at home to Liverpool, where our 'defence' was non existent. That's 14 goals conceded in three games Those games are still relevant but overall since then we have been very solid defensively with new FBs coming in all the time, CBs playing out of position at FB and TV5 not being fit until November then that's pretty impressive. Koscielny has practically been our only main presence in defense who has been present for the most of the season. Awful decision and timing when Santos got injured as well, he was just starting to perform very well and was contributing a lot offensively and defensively. We have performed pretty well with so many defenders out, and we have been without the best RB in the league since the beginning of October. I could see someone saying Chelsea have been stronger, but that isn't really a big compliment when you look at how many defensive injuries we have suffered, but you can't say Chelsea's defense has been as impressive, surely?

At least Chelsea have had fit full backs. As I have always said, an average full back is better than a great centre back playing full back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Playing a scarecrow > playing bosingwa

Constantly forcing our CBs of position to clean up his mistakes



EGame said:


> Alexis Sanchez: 'Iremos a por los tres puntos al Bernabéu'
> 
> Translation: 'We will go for the 3 points at the Bernabeu'
> 
> Someone needs to tell this guy that it's a cup game.


Didnt Essien say the same thing about the champions league semi finals?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Alexis Sanchez: 'Iremos a por los tres puntos al Bernabéu'
> 
> Translation: 'We will go for the 3 points at the Bernabeu'
> 
> Someone needs to tell this guy that it's a cup game.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Shepard said:


> Nah, Herrington; I'd hate to have a Shields accent 8*D


I asked that because I'm following someone on twitter called ShepardSAFC and they're from South Sheilds :side: :lmao.

Who wants to be a sanddancer anyway?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*











Didn't Bosingwa cost 18 million? Ouch.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sad to see Darlington in such trouble , went for broke building a 20,000 capacity stadium they couldn't fill.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Didn't Bosingwa cost 18 million? Ouch.


How much did Arshavin set you back?

anything higher than five dollars for bosingwa is a waste of money


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Arshavin cost us 15 million, record signing. Exceptional in the EUROs, Barca were interested and had a great season from when he joined us, and was good for the most part in 09/10 too. The price was justified at the beginning but now looks like a waste, along with his 80k wage. I feel your pain.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He has a 80K wage? Doesnt that make him second only to RVP?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Playing a scarecrow > playing bosingwa


At least that would spread fear through wingers :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Plus the scarecrow doesnt get caught of position and the winger might accidentally run into the scarecrow

Then again, that unibrow is pretty terrifying


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Alexis Sanchez: 'Iremos a por los tres puntos al Bernabéu'
> 
> Translation: 'We will go for the 3 points at the Bernabeu'
> 
> Someone needs to tell this guy that it's a cup game.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Brilliant 

Surprised Arshavin & Bosingwa haven't been shifted yet. Especially Arshavin.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto is playing in El Clasico. Hmm.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What's up with Valdes?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Plus the scarecrow doesnt get caught of position and the winger might accidentally run into the scarecrow
> 
> Then again, that unibrow is pretty terrifying


at least bosingwa is better than ferreira, right?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Pinto is playing in El Clasico. Hmm.


He always does. Pep has made him the official CDR keeper. 

Carvalho, Arbeola and Khedira are definitely out for Madrid, and Di Maria and Pepe are maybe from what the reports are saying. 

I have a bad feeling that Ronaldo might actually have a good game this time around, not to mention that Higuain and Benzema are both in strong goal scoring form. 

Tomorrow is going to be very interesting.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> What's up with Valdes?


Nothing I don't think, just rotation they do in the cup.

Although Pinto can't be much worse than Valdes from the last El Clasico. 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Nothing I don't think, just rotation they do in the cup.
> 
> Although Pinto can't be much worse than Valdes from the last El Clasico. 8*D


Valdes overall has been fantastic in the Clasico. Last Clasico he was obviously cracking under pressure and couldn't concentrate, can't really give you a reason why but it was very poor when you compare his performances last season.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

mourinho should park the bus, it is the only way to beat barca. or at least get 0-0 draws in the two legs and try to win by penalties. hope madrid eliminated barca. hala madrid


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> at least bosingwa is better than ferreira, right?


Comparing bosingwa to ferreira is like comparing aids to cancer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho tried parking the bus last season and it didn't work and he also took an extreme amount of backlash from the fans. I think Di Stefano (again) came out and said it was like watching lion against mice and Mourinho took a ton of stick for not playing a recognised striker. I think they almost felt embarrassed.

Valdes made one mistake in the last Clasico - a mistake that wouldn't have been costly if Di Maria and Ozil hadn't both got lucky deflections off Busquets throwing himself in the way of the ball before it fell to Benzema. Granted he looked shaky but he plays out from the back and I think 2 of the 3 Barcelona goals ended up coming from a ball he played out from the back (the Fabregas goal came from Iniesta stealing the ball off Coentrao who then punched the ground in frustration and couldn't catch Cesc because he was exhausted from chasing the ball for 60 minutes).


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Comparing bosingwa to ferreira is like comparing aids to cancer


Is ferreira that bad?



Seb said:


> Mourinho tried parking the bus last season and it didn't work and he also took an extreme amount of backlash from the fans. I think Di Stefano (again) came out and said it was like watching lion against mice and Mourinho took a ton of stick for not playing a recognised striker. I think they almost felt embarrassed.


is there any other way to beat barca, you tell me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> mourinho should park the bus, it is the only way to beat barca. or at least get 0-0 draws in the two legs and try to win by penalties. hope madrid eliminated barca. hala madrid


You do realize how difficult it would be to park the bus over 2 legs (one game at Camp Nou) and hope Barca wont score and the tie goes to penalties?

Besides Madrid have been utter shit recently when they try to play a balanced team, they've won their last 3 games by bringing on all their attacking power in the second half and just barely pulling off a win. I'm definitely expecting a high pressuring attack tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Real can win, they just need to stay disciplined and make their chances count, unlike last time

When you play barca, there is no room for fuckups


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> You do realize how difficult it would be to park the bus over 2 legs (one game at Camp Nou) and hope Barca wont score and the tie goes to penalties?
> 
> Besides Madrid have been utter shit recently when they try to play a balanced team, they've won their last 3 games by bringing on all their attacking power in the second half and just barely pulling off a win. I'm definitely expecting a high pressuring attack tomorrow.


i know that, but look what happened in the recent clasico, barca outplayed them, if they play a balanced team, they would most likely lose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> Is ferreira that bad?
> 
> is there any other way to beat barca, you tell me


Not for Madrid, no. They're psychologically shot and Barca just raise their game too much in the big games. They need Ronaldo to turn up.

However, teams that have had the most success against Barcelona recently (Espanyol and Getafe) both played 2 strikers and tried to attack them. In fact, Espanyol played 3. However, that was against a 3-4-3 Barcelona, which I don't see being used against Madrid.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Not for Madrid, no. They're psychologically shot and Barca just raise their game too much in the big games. *They need Ronaldo to turn up.*
> 
> However, teams that have had the most success against Barcelona recently (Espanyol and Getafe) both played 2 strikers and tried to attack them. In fact, Espanyol played 3. However, that was against a 3-4-3 Barcelona, which I don't see being used against Madrid.


which i doubt, hope i am wrong though


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Ronaldo keeps missing chances or does nothing for the first 60 minutes, he'll get booed. If Barcelona dominate possession and goal a goal up, Madrid will be booed. Madrid fans are probably the only ones who don't care for winning ugly. They're the most demanding fans around due to their past success. Mourinho is the polar opposite - the ultimate win at all costs or in any way possible (fair or unfair) manager.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think AVB would make a good coach for Real. you know, after Abra sacks him


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The defending in the EPL has been laughable this year. Absolutely laughable. From almost all teams in the league, not just those lower down.


Yeah, it's gotten to the point where I'm finding it hard to take the league seriously. I mean, these are supposed to be some of the world's elite players?? I think I'd fancy myself filling in on a pay by play contract. fpalm


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> If Ronaldo keeps missing chances or does nothing for the first 60 minutes, he'll get booed. If Barcelona dominate possession and goal a goal up, Madrid will be booed. Madrid fans are probably the only ones who don't care for winning ugly. They're the most demanding fans around due to their past success. Mourinho is the polar opposite - the ultimate win at all costs or in any way possible (fair or unfair) manager.


If they win an ugly 1-0 they won't give a shit


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

great, boateng is out for 1 month, what great news, there goes, two of the 3 best mid we have are injured, aquilani and boateng. and abbiati is suffering from a muscle strain, now all of them are in doubt against arsenal just awesome. we need more mids, wake up mr galliani.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

After all the debate on here about who is better out of Arsenal and Milan, both teams will be crippled by the time they actually play.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.uefa.com/community/teamoftheyear/index.html
uefa team of d year according to the fans^^ the only 2 i don't agree are casillas and robben


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's Pep's Birthday :hb


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> It's Pep's Birthday :hb


a memorable birthday for him would be a loss against his rivals,


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just saw Ronaldo, who lets be honest here, shoots from every single attempt, has an overall 6.6% conversion rate from free kicks (I think it's even lower at Madrid as he's scored none this season from 26 attempts). Why isn't Xabi Alonso taking them?



T-C said:


> If they win an ugly 1-0 they won't give a shit


In a Clasico, yes, but if they played like that all season long (like Mourinho's old Chelsea team) the fans wouldn't have it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I wonder who should take our free kicks. Drogba usually just shoots over the wall, Lampard's been useless for a while now, and mata still isnt quite there yet

I still think we should trade coaches


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anyone but Nani for ours, the guy is terrible at them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah cant remember the last time nani score directly from a free kick


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We haven't got anyone that good for FK's tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

van persie


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He barely ever scores from one though tbh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Which is suprising ^^^^^ considering how technically sound the guy is.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol I'm fucking nervous.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










:O The perfect line-up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Those teams confirmed? Di Maria not playing? :mark:

I knew he was doubtful but Mourinho put him in the squad so you never know.

Barca team is the Clasico XI minus Valdes. Pinto did really well in the Copa Del Rey final so i'm confident he'll do fine here.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Coentrao in midfield again... he will be Iniesta and/or Xavi's bitch for the entire game, great choice José. :no:

Barcelona to win 4-2.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Feel pretty confident and excited for the Clasico. As long as I never have to see the one or two bitchfest style Clasicos of last year again it'll be all good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Those teams confirmed? Di Maria not playing? :mark:
> 
> I knew he was doubtful but Mourinho put him in the squad so you never know.
> 
> Barca team is the Clasico XI minus Valdes. Pinto did really well in the Copa Del Rey final so i'm confident he'll do fine here.


Pretty sure those are the team. The whole Di Maria ready was mind games from Mourinho. 



ABKiss said:


> Coentrao in midfield again... he will be Iniesta and/or Xavi's bitch for the entire game, great choice José. :no:
> 
> Barcelona to win 4-2.


Lol, Iniesta made a joke of him last time.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hala Madrid.

That is all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Actually Seb after checking again those line-ups aren't confirmed. 

damn marca


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Real Madrid: Casillas; Altintop, Ramos, Carvalho, Coentrao; Xabi Alonso, Pepe, Lass; Cristiano, Benzema, Higuain /// Barcelona: Pinto; Alves, Puyol, Pique, Abidal; Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Fabregas, Messi, Alexis.

Barca looks set, but Madrid? Benzema and Higuain?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Rockhead said:


> Real Madrid: Casillas; Altintop, Ramos, Carvalho, Coentrao; Xabi Alonso, Pepe, Lass; Cristiano, Benzema, Higuain /// Barcelona: Pinto; Alves, Puyol, Pique, Abidal; Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Fabregas, Messi, Alexis.


Altintop? Carvalho? This is too bizarre. Obvious that they are going to all out attack.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Carvalho playing? He's a liability these days :mark:

Altintop is a giant WTF.

That Madrid team is going to get overrun in midfield. Looks like a back 4 with 3 DM's and 3 attackers up top. Not to surprised to see Marcelo dropped as he has an appalling record in Clasico's.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

3 up front for Madrid is gonna make for good attack. Their midfield doesn't look great though.

This is gonna be the first time I see Altintop at Madrid all season :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Altintop and Carvalho have played what? like 30 minutes combined this season? I don't even know what to think.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think this lineup is wrong. Ozil and Callejon start I think.

Gonna confirm in a sec.

EDIT- No its correct. Ozil and co. on bench.

Jesus Mourinho, Bernabeu and you won't start Ozil or at least Kaka?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bilbao should be everyone's second team. MUNAIN is the future of Spanish football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuuu can't find a stream with Ray Hudson


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

for the clasico(which i am not watching) i am only going to say hala madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

and here we go...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nice goal by Ronaldo. Keeper didn't do himself any favours though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fucking Pinto. Terrible keeping.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Never does anything in big games this lad.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Flat track bully.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iniesta playing wide left and Cesc in his position. Just like the first half in the last Clasico.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Magsimus said:


> Never does anything in big games this lad.





Silent Alarm said:


> Flat track bully.


Do nothing in prior game 5 or 6 games, score in current game, history is forgetten.

Football fans, not fickle at all (Y)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Do nothing in prior game 5 or 6 games, score in current game, history is forgetten.
> 
> Football fans, not fickle at all (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid have offered literally nothing besides the goal, which Valdes would've saved. I don't think they've had a shot on goal since.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Thanks for that half, Pinto.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i cant believe novara just draw. seriously? wtf is this. that happens when you waste chances. 

how is the barca and real game going, i heard pinto made a stupid mistake


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo. Small time player. 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^^^Nice troll.



reymisteriofan said:


> i cant believe novara just draw. seriously? wtf is this. that happens when you waste chances.
> 
> how is the barca and real game going, i heard pinto made a stupid mistake


He let Ronaldo score a shitty goal through his legs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



reymisteriofan said:


> i cant believe novara just draw. seriously? wtf is this. that happens when you waste chances.
> 
> how is the barca and real game going, i heard pinto made a stupid mistake


Ronaldo scored early on thanks to some horrific Pinto keeping. Barca have dominated since. Sanchez hit the post, couple of decent saves from Iniesta and Messi. Madrid losing the ball at a pretty alarming rate so i'm confident the equalizer will come second half.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> ^^^Nice troll.
> 
> 
> 
> He let Ronaldo score a shitty goal through his legs.


:lmao, both keepers had a bad game against them


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Do nothing in prior game 5 or 6 games, score in current game, history is forgetten.
> 
> Football fans, not fickle at all (Y)


Remind me what happened in the final of this competition last season. He'd probably score more if he was on the team that has 75% of the possession.

He's has been class, such a threat on the counter.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Ronaldo scored early on thanks to some horrific Pinto keeping. Barca have dominated since. Sanchez hit the post, couple of decent saves from Iniesta and Messi. Madrid losing the ball at a pretty alarming rate so i'm confident the equalizer will come second half.


did madrid parked the bus?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca look like they are going to score sooner or later, they have been the better of the sides. We missed some good chances. Alves is having a terrible game so far, which is surprising considering he was even rested this week. 

Ronaldo has been far better than Messi who has been pretty much invisible the entire game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah they haven't parked the bus, just looking to play on the break.



Irish Jet said:


> Remind me what happened in the final of this competition last season. He'd probably score more if he was on the team that has 75% of the possession.
> 
> He's has been class, such a threat on the counter.


Class? He's done nothing since the goal apart from waste a good chance to run at Pique by passing it straight to Abidal. Most of the game has been played in Madrid's half and I think that was their only shot in the whole half.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i cant believe we are going to extra time, bring on ibra, he is very good against small team, he will save us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Nah they haven't parked the bus, just looking to play on the break.
> 
> 
> 
> Class? He's done nothing since the goal apart from waste a good chance to run at Pique by passing it straight to Abidal. Most of the game has been played in Madrid's half and I think that was their only shot in the whole half.


He's completely negated Dani Alves, who you constantly ball wash as the best RB in the world. He's been unbelievably good. You can't score if you can't shoot, it was a powerful shot which he made for himself. Stop being so ridiculously biased and give him credit where it's due.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> He's completely negated Dani Alves, who you constantly ball wash as the best RB in the world.* He's been unbelievably good*. You can't score if you can't shoot, it was a powerful shot which he made for himself. Stop being so ridiculously biased and give him credit where it's due.


No one unbiased could possibly be this blind. 

Yes he scored a goal, yes he played better than Messi. But other than that he hasn't done anything and gave a ball away on a 2 v 1 chance.

Just let it go.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> No one unbiased could possibly be this blind.
> 
> Yes he scored a goal, yes he played better than Messi. But other than that he hasn't done anything and gave a ball away on a 2 v 1 chance.
> 
> Just let it go.


He's been tracking back and working hard. It's not all about what he does on the ball ffs. 

Who the fuck mentioned Messi?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> He's been tracking back and working hard. It's not all about what he does on the ball ffs.
> 
> Who the fuck mentioned Messi?


I did, to give Ronaldo credit. 

Nothing he's done has made him unbelievably good. Pls go.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

PUYOLLLLLLL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> He's completely negated Dani Alves, who you constantly ball wash as the best RB in the world. He's been unbelievably good. You can't score if you can't shoot, it was a powerful shot which he made for himself. Stop being so ridiculously biased and give him credit where it's due.


Unbelievably good? Lmao, what game have you been watching? He scored a goal (credit due) thanks to some shocking goalkeeping, and has barely touched the ball in the Barca half since. The one good chance he had at a break, instead of running at the defender he tried to pass it to Benzema and wasted it. He's had a decent game but to say he's been "class" or "unbelievably good" is waaaaay over the top. He's looked threatening but has not had a chance to do much since the goal.

PUYOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

PUYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL 

My boy.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol Ramos is such a dick


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

patooooooooooooooo. ok 1st half of extra time over, why are we not scoring more goals. we are dominating.

edit: puyol scored. shit


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol pepe. Idiot.

Edit

Lol Busquets as well. Damn Divers.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Knew I should of bet on madrid scoring first


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepe is a dirty cunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol cesc and xabi gonna brawl


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepe playacts on the ground for a few minutes after no contact to his face and then stamps on Messi's hand.

Class act.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jeez the Champions League tie last season was awful with 20-22 players crowding the ref for 80 mins and this ain't much better. Pepe faking being hit in the face then treading on Messi's hand.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ABIDALLL :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

My favourite Barca player scores, so I'll let that one slide.

What a fucking pass though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Superb pass by Messi for that goal.

Apart from Benzema's header, Madrid have created nothing since the goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

KING ERIC.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wut. What happened to Mourinho being able to organise a defence. Clinical from Barca though with the goal.

What an embarrassment Pepe is.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The amount of handbags in these games never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Twitter Rooney (Man United): "Pepe. What an idiot. Sometimes people wind u up." #fcblive #elclasico [@waynerooney]

The whole world can agree Pepe is complete scum at this point.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Someone tell Cesc he isn't allowed to smoke during the game. :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is probably the flattest i've ever seen Madrid against Barcelona. They've been so poor even though no-one from Barcelona has really stood out as excellent.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Twitter Rooney (Man United): "Pepe. What an idiot. Sometimes people wind u up." #fcblive #elclasico [@waynerooney]


Well that's incredibly hypocritical.

fpalm Messi.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepes a cunt, Rooneys a cunt


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Carvalho and Pepe should both have been sent off.

Fully deserved win, Madrid are lucky it was only by one goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho ahahahahaha another loss for him and his killer players

Ronaldo flop as always in big games(I know he scored but from what ppl told me he did nothing from the 20th minute till the end)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> Mourinho ahahahahaha another loss for him and his killer players


Absolute trash they are. 

Mourinho + Coentrao + Pepe + Carvalho = The scum of Portugal (I'd put Alonso right in there with them too). Just a terrible display from Real Madrid. 

Aside from Ronaldo's UNBELIEVABLY GOOD game (L...O...L), I give him full credit for at least showing some class compared to the other Madrid players. 

King Eric gets MOTM from me, game winning goal and putting Ronaldo in his place.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, Ronaldo switched to the right in the second half and did nothing.

Though the most anonymous player on the pitch was definitely Higuain. Until he was subbed off for Ozil, who also did nothing. Madrid desperately missed Di Maria. I'd say Abidal, Sanchez and Iniesta were the best players on the pitch, and yeah i'd give Abidal MOTM as well. Busquets also had a very good game (again) breaking up play and also made several brilliant tackles. Madrid just couldn't get the ball in the second half.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Absolute trash they are.
> 
> Mourinho + *Coentrao + Pepe + Carvalho* = The scum of Portugal (I'd put Alonso right in there with them too). Just a terrible display from Real Madrid.
> 
> ...


I watched the last 15 minutes cuz I was watching Milan and those 3 in bold were like in a wwe ring doing killer tackles on Messi and the others


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepe was by far the worst. Booked for a bad challenge, went down holding his face over nothing and got Pique'd booked, then rolled around on the floor holding his face for 2-3 minutes after Cesc didn't even touch him, then stamped on Messi's hand.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

erm busquets and sanchez were just as worse in the play acting department


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No they weren't.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










What a guy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo was shite in the 2nd half after his unbelievably good (yes) start. Couldn't get in the game, neither could any attacking players for Madrid. Hard when the other side have 75% of the ball. 

Another amazing display from the best team in the world and maybe the greatest team of all time. The way they can pass the ball around is almost unfair, just superb stuff. Messi's pass was just genius, he's above anything I've ever seen. Sad to see Madrid resort to such underhand shit like that, but there always seems to be something in these games. Madrid had been playing with fire all night with that off-side trap and it finally cost them.

Barcelona will advance easily, I'd say 5-2 on agg.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I wish Barca would have played like that during all their away games, that second half was pure focus and brilliance. 

Looking forward to next week, Pedro should be available so it at least gives some more attacking options other than the youngsters. Hoping for a Camp Nou massacring of Madrid.

Edit:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

crap. now you just know Real are buying Hazard

Bastards

Another player to buy, flop against Barca, soak up the wages and get splinters in his ass


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho: "Is it possible to defend Pepe? I didn't see what happened, I should see it first. Apart from that, he played a great game."

Jose pulling a Wenger.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Xavi's package on display there.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

barcelona is nearly impossible to beat. parking the bus is the only way, i know is tough but there isnt any other way to win against them. contreao and pepe are class acts, both hit messi. pepe stepped on his hand, contreao pushed his head. well i guess contreao took revenge of what messi did in the cl semifinal if am i not wrong. it is great to see pato scored. he needs to improve more though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Beating Barca isnt impossible. You just need discipline and luck

The second goal was incredibly easy to avoid if they had focused


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepe. Such a piece of shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Beating Barca isnt impossible. You just need discipline and luck
> 
> The second goal was incredibly easy to avoid if they had focused


true


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Beating Barca isnt impossible. You just need discipline and luck
> 
> The second goal was incredibly easy to avoid if they had focused


A frightening statistic: Carlos Puyol has not lost any of his last 50 games for Barcelona. That's 42 wins and eight draws. 

Taking out Puyol is probably your best bet.

brb diving.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Mourinho: "Is it possible to defend Pepe? I didn't see what happened, I should see it first. Apart from that, *he played a great game*."
> 
> Jose pulling a Wenger.


:lmao 

he played horrible.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> A frightening statistic: Carlos Puyol has not lost any of his last 50 games for Barcelona. That's 42 wins and eight draws.
> 
> Taking out Puyol is probably your best bet.


51 now. His last defeat was at the San Siro in 2010.

Some more: Barca are also unbeaten on their last 7 trips to the Bernabeu (first time any team has done this). Messi has visited the Bernabeu 10 times and only once has he not scored or got an assist. Messi also has the most assists in Clasico history with 9.

That .gif was when Pepe stayed on the floor for ages until Barca put the ball out of play.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> A frightening statistic: Carlos Puyol has not lost any of his last 50 games for Barcelona. That's 42 wins and eight draws.
> 
> Taking out Puyol is probably your best bet.
> 
> brb diving.


fucking puyol, he is 33, and he still so good. 

what pepe did was disgraceful. what a shame.






contreao´s revenge(move to the 0:45 to see it)






it is just funny, how much madrid and barca hate each other


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ah i slept through this 

superb for abidal to score the winner, after all he's been through. did altintop really play? :lmao

pepe is the ultimate oxygen thief. absolute cunt of a player. FLOPPER.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Puyol is superhuman. I was watching him and pique in their defense and i noticed, they backtrack in perfect formation. They literally move backwards together, in perfect unison, so if anyone wants to score, they HAVE to somehow fight their way either around them, which is hard as hell, and between them, which is impossible


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Piece of crap.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kazz said:


> Piece of crap.


piece of shit, that is absolutely disgraceful, a fucking cunt, the first one was the most disagreceful


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He got like a 10 game ban for that iirc.

edit

Barton telling it like it is :lmao

@Joey7Barton
Joseph Barton 
Scholes was very good but for me Xavi's better. All the biased Man U fans will go mad now, before u start u blerts, u can all **** ***!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

how most of them are yellows is beyond me. the one on messi was sickening.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He got like a 10 game ban for that iirc.
> 
> edit
> 
> ...


Ravel Pogba will disagree with this straight away.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The comparison isn't really there, Scholes is/was as good as someone like Pirlo, maybe at a push as good as Fabregas, whereas Xavi and Iniesta are as good as Zidane. In fact, both could surpass him by the end of their careers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah but Zidane says he wish he got to play with Scholes and Xavi says Scholes is the best player of his generation.

Also, he's Paul Scholes he scores goals.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Xavi also said Matt Le Tissier was his idol 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The comparison isn't really there, Scholes is/was as good as someone like Pirlo, maybe at a push as good as Fabregas, whereas Xavi and Iniesta are as good as Zidane. In fact, both could surpass him by the end of their careers.



well i guess so, i rate zidane higher though. i think pirlo at his peak was amazing to watch and i probably rate him higher than fabregas, once fabregas reaches his peak he could become better than pirlo was at his peak, he still has a long way to finish his career


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Xavi's only been better than Scholes since 2008 tho 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Xavi's only been this good since the emergence of Iniesta imo. Spain in particular have looked lost without DON ANDRES in recent times.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

scholes was also a fantastic player(especially at his peak)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Scholes was world class at his peak. So was Pirlo. As is Fabregas now.

Iniesta and Xavi are already all time greats, though.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Scholes was world class at his peak. So was Pirlo. As is Fabregas now.
> 
> Iniesta and Xavi are already all time greats, though.


fabregas could become as good or nearly as good as xavi or iniesta in few years. imo, he can improve like xavi did.

renegade, as man utd, who would you rate higher, scholes or ryan giggs


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Giggs > Scholes

Keane and Vieira > Both.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Personally I'll go with Scholes over Giggs, having watched them both for over 15 years now, whilst Giggs has been brilliant I've always preferred Scholes. Scholes & Keane was the best midfield duo the Premier League's ever seen.

Mention of Keane & Vieira. DEM BATTLES :mark:


Much like as much as I like Iniesta I've always preferred Xavi. However I agree with Seb, Iniesta is becoming the better of the duo now. Truly great player.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™;10906462 said:


> Personally I'll go with Scholes over Giggs, having watched them both for over 15 years now, whilst Giggs has been brilliant I've always preferred Scholes. Scholes & Keane was the best midfield duo the Premier League's ever seen.
> 
> Mention of Keane & Vieira. DEM BATTLES :mark:
> 
> ...


i agree also. i did not watched giggs or scholes that much, i will go with giggs though. i prefer him and i think he was the better player, both were world class no doubt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao Mou actually accepts blame for the loss, I must be dreaming. 

How could he not by playing Altintop and Coentrao? Every time I've seen these guys play they've been awful. 

Does Real Madrid even play Sahin? A world class player who would be so much better the cunts seen out there today.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

play sahin where? His job is to fill Xabi's place in the future


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> play sahin where? His job is to fill Xabi's place in the future


Madrid played a 4-3-3 (?) today, they could have easily implemented him into the midfield. I never seen the guy play for Madrid yet, but he's so much better than Diarra or Pepe.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The comparison isn't really there, Scholes is/was as good as someone like Pirlo, maybe at a push as good as Fabregas, whereas Xavi and Iniesta are as good as Zidane. In fact, both could surpass him by the end of their careers.


Fabregas could go on to surpass him, but right now he isn't close to Scholes. He's being played in a different position now so it will be hard to compare. 

Xavi has definitely surpassed him and Iniesta probably has to. Always felt Scholes played for the wrong country though, always hurt him having to tag along with some of those clueless English cunts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Giggs > Scholes


LOL, no. Just stop.

Giggs has sustained a great level of play for longer, but at their prime Scholes was far better, Scholes was the perfect playmaker. He and Roy Keane were two of the best midfielders I have ever seen and the best two man partnership. Perfect combination.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Madrid played a 4-3-3 (?) today, they could have easily implemented him into the midfield. I never seen the guy play for Madrid yet, but he's so much better than Diarra or Pepe.


I havent seen Real play him that often either. and the choice of altintop was just bizarre. 

Real has so much squad depth they can play an infinite number of formations. Unfortunately, I dont think of any those can really beat Barca.

Not to mention the size of the team creates a sense of confusion.

With most teams, you usually know what the lineup will be. With Real, you never know.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, no. Just stop.
> 
> Giggs has sustained a great level of play for longer, but at their prime Scholes was far better, Scholes was the perfect playmaker. He and Roy Keane were two of the best midfielders I have ever seen and the best two man partnership. Perfect combination.


LOL at making that out to be some outrageous opinion.

There's not much between them at all, both great players.



Irish Jet said:


> Fabregas could go on to surpass him, but right now he isn't close to Scholes. He's being played in a different position now so it will be hard to compare.
> 
> Xavi has definitely surpassed him and Iniesta probably has to. Always felt Scholes played for the wrong country though, always hurt him having to tag along with some of those clueless English cunts.


Zidane was the best player at 3 international tournaments and the catalyst behind a lot of Madrids success. It's hard to look past him for anyone (apart from Messi) that i've ever seen, at least.

Scholes never really performed for England, though he should never have been shoved out wide-left to accommodate Lampard, which is probably the reason he retired.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Probably my favourite moment of the match (besides Messi's pass for the winner). Someone that small to just take the ball in the air with such control and then pivot round on himself and carry on as normal... genius. I've never seen anyone have as much control of a football as Iniesta, not even Messi who regularly dribbles round 3-4 players at full speed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just to even it up a bit, Madrid were cunts tonight but Messi isn't a saint after all...










Pepe was way worse but still, that's fairly embarrassing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao pathetic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He did shove his head. But yeah, he oversold it. 

Messi took so many slide/dirty tackles in that game and never made much of a deal of it, so I think we can let him off.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Coentrao's hand is on the back of his head, so Messi grabs his face to milk it. Poor effort Lionel.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kazz said:


> Piece of crap.


The last tackle on Alves is the one where Marca or AS shopped Alves out of the picture and claimed an unjust card. Pepe does seem to have a horrible case of white line fever, quite a few potential leg breakers in that video.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The last tackle on Alves is the one where Marca or AS shopped Alves out of the picture and claimed an unjust card. Pepe does seem to have a horrible case of white line fever, quite a few potential leg breakers in that video.


he never touched him though watch this slowed down version


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another brilliant piece of theatrics from Dani Alves then.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The shenanigans always seem to be the talking point of elclassicos rather then the matches.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

reymisteriofan got humbled? He was just starting to get back into the green too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao Messi. Really hate that those two teams are the best in the World right now. Too much damn antics always gooing on. Both teams really need to cut it out.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



God™ said:


> reymisteriofan got humbled? He was just starting to get back into the green too.


It'd be all the pic reps from the Milan loss to Inter, I wonder what he was humbled old country way for?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In other news...






Unbelievable Tekkers!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RMF got humbled, damn..... he was like that character off scrubs, you know the one who can't do anything but can identify the ways people died in the morgue?

R.I.P RMF 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Biscuits BOSSING Ozil. 












Lil'Jimmy said:


> The shenanigans always seem to be the talking point of elclassicos rather then the matches.


Wont stop until Mourinho leaves. Barca hasn't been completely innocent during clasicos but yesterday the ugliness all came from Madrid.

Edit: Next week's Clasico will be XAVI's birthday. :hb


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

All the Classico's are now is Barca diving around like a bunch of fairies and Real just going out to rough people up. Both sides should be ashamed.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Jobbed_Out said:


> It'd be all the pic reps from the Milan loss to Inter, I wonder what he was humbled old country way for?



Nah rmf turned good lately, less FORZA MILAN more actual knowledge/banter. Shame he got humbled as he was finally becoming good. Especially compared to the other milan fan :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another classic EL CUNTICO, really getting sick of these two imaginary card waving every 5 minutes.

Pepe and Biscuits are 2 of the biggest scumbags not just in football but in any sport, utter disgrace the both of them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pepe and Biscuits are 2 of the biggest scumbags not just in football but in any sport, utter disgrace the both of them.


Pepe, yeah, but this alien-looking motherfucker is up there with Biscuits....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pepe, yeah, but this alien-looking motherfucker is up there with Biscuits....


Alien?

He belongs on top of Notre Dam with Tevez.












Renegade™;10907702 said:


> All the Classico's are now is Barca diving around like a bunch of fairies and Real just going out to rough people up. Both sides should be ashamed.


Last night was the first time any of that has gone on this season, and we're 4 Clasico's in. Apart from Mourinho gouging Vilanova's eye at the Super Cup, but that was off the pitch.

Like EGame said, it won't stop until Mourinho leaves.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

poor Real fans lol when Guardiola arrived there were 7 liga matches, 2 copa del rey,2 champions league matches,2 super cup matches and Real won only 1 game LOL(which they won in the extra time)it is like Milan-Inter between 2002-2005 when in 10 games Inter never won a game


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Another classic EL CUNTICO, really getting sick of these two imaginary card waving every 5 minutes.
> 
> Pepe and Biscuits are 2 of the biggest scumbags not just in football but in any sport, utter disgrace the both of them.


Busquets over-selling fouls/collisions to try and get opponents booked (which is about the same as players waving imaginary cards in the refs face) is not even close to being as bad as something like Glen Johnson's flying challenge from the weekend. I've never seen him hack someone down like that, or stamp on someone like Pepe did.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Shepard said:


> Nah rmf turned good lately, less FORZA MILAN more actual knowledge/banter. Shame he got humbled as he was finally becoming good. Especially compared to the other milan fan :side:


Nitromalta is the other one, he always seems pissed off at the English for some reason :side:


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepe: "I give my heart and soul, and the thought of hurting a colleague has never enetered my mind. It was unintentional and I apologise if Messi was offended"

What a saint.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> Pepe: "I give my heart and soul, and the thought of hurting a colleague has never enetered my mind. It was unintentional and I apologise if Messi was offended"
> 
> What a saint.


I never wish harm on athletes, but if he broke both his legs and could never play the game again it wouldn't phase me one bit. 

He's a psychopath, everytime he commits one of his disgusting acts and gets caught, he immediately tries cover up by trying to help the player. Colleague? Lmao, what a POS.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would love to see Vidic wreck pepe with a challenge or one of his epic leaping headers while clattering into the back of the other player. :evil:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pepe was simply looking down trying, unsuccessfully to get out of the way as the evil Messi tried to trip him. What a victim.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's funny how Mourinho's "tactical genius" always seems to come down to kicking barca once they get on top. He is a dick


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> All the Classico's are now is Barca diving around like a bunch of fairies and Real just going out to rough people up. Both sides should be ashamed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*











8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:jordan4

He's our cunt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ROONEY

:jay2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't have to tell me i can't stand rooney, swap for ronaldo please real. :arry


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayern 2-0 down against the 4th placed team, bout 25 mins left.

3-0 now


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gladbach have been fantastic this season, Marco "Rolls" Reus FTW.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Apparently the tickets are really cheap in Germany, which is good and means the stadiums are always packed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Brazil legend Pele says Barcelona's Argentina star Lionel Messi has a long way to go to be considered his rival as the greatest player of all time.
> 
> Messi, 24, has won Fifa's Ballon d'Or for the best player in the world for a third successive year.
> 
> ...


he couldnt be more up himself if he tried


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kiz... That sig... Amazing...

Fuck Pele though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Every month it seems Pele has to mouth off about Messi not being the best. Boring.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

To play the devil's advocate though, what has Messi done for Argentina? It's not about winning WCs either. It's just about playing well and not looking disjointed.

On that regard, Pele does have a point. For the rest, he's pretty obnoxious to consider the "factory closed."


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What did Pele do at club level (i.e. what he was doing for 90% of his career)?

I'll take Maradona over Pele every day of the week. His achievements FAR surpass Pele. Also, the contrast between the humble Messi and the egomaniac Pele couldn't be any more vast. It's hilarious how insecure the guy is.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> What did Pele do at club level (i.e. what he was doing for 90% of his career)?
> 
> I'll take Maradona over Pele every day of the week. His achievements FAR surpass Pele. Also, the contrast between the humble Messi and the egomaniac Pele couldn't be any more vast. It's hilarious how insecure the guy is.


I'd say that Pele's persona stems from how much Brazil adores him, not from insecurity. The guy spent 85% of his club career in Brazil and the way the national team is worshipped over there(The goalkeeper is still blamed for the 1950 loss 62 years later). Pele is a product of Brazil's love of football, had the team sucked during his spell in the NT I'd doubt the man's ego would be as big as it is.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't know why Sky picked our game v Brentford. Going to be 10 men behind the ball for Brentford which will lead to us getting frustrated and playing hoofball, with an inevitable 0-0 as the result.Be a stark contrast to our demolition of Wycombe ( 6-0) earlier on Sky.

Also expect some limegreen.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pele needs to fuck of. End of the day the sport is a team sport and the reason why he won the world cup because has a great team. At the moment the Argentina team has not got a good team therefore Messi hasn't won the world cup yet.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

maradonna played in average sides (Napoli, Argentina) yet he still won shitloads.

As it stands i still put Zidane ahead of Messi.

Lionel still has some way to go.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16668251.stm



> Paul Owens scored two goals direct from corners in the second half of Coleraine's 3-1 win over Glenavon in the Irish Premiership.
> 
> Owens took advantage of the strong wind at the Showgrounds to bag his unusual double.
> 
> He almost made it a hat-trick of corners but was thwarted on the third occasion by Glenavon keeper David O'Hare.


IRISH LEAGUE


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16668251.stm
> 
> 
> 
> IRISH LEAGUE












OWENS...OWENS....OWENS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> The girlfriend of AC Milan midfielder Kevin-Prince Boateng has revealed that the player's injury woes of late could be down to the amount of sex the couple have.
> 
> The club confirmed recently that the player will be out of action for up to a month due to a muscular problem.
> 
> ...












Makes sense...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

forza milan!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



















Every loss we have next season will be blamed on the new kits. An absolute abomination.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I've seen that going around, I just dismissed them as it seems incredibly early to be announcing kits.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



STALKER said:


> Pele needs to fuck of. End of the day the sport is a team sport and the reason why he won the world cup because has a great team. At the moment the Argentina team has not got a good team therefore Messi hasn't won the world cup yet.


Argentina NT is stacked with talented players. The problem? The managers don't have a clue of what to do with them. The defense is awful though.

@ Joel That maybe why our players are constantly injured too. :side:


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Al Wasl coach Diego Maradona has sarcastically claimed that old age is beginning to affect Pele's judgement, following recent comments made by the Brazilian on Barcelona forward Lionel Messi.

The former Santos star sparked debate with his claims that the attacker will never reach his level of excellence, but speaking at a press conference on Saturday, the ex-Napoli forward laughed off the remarks, before proceeding to take aim at the 71-year-old.

"This is maybe due to old age affecting his thought processes," replied Maradona.

"You can't blame the guy, he hasn't been doing anything for the past 20 years. I haven't even seen him in a supermarket. I don't know what he does.

"Usually, when you see him these days, it's only at award ceremonies next to the president of Fifa and looking like a doll that's being moved by remote control," he continued. "His comments come as no surprise."

LOOOL Maradona great as always


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

She can do better than KP Boateng.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Argentina have no defence and seem to swap 3/4 of their squad after every single game.

Hoping to see Bilbao take something off Madrid later. What they do is fantastic and they're a damn good team as well. Wouldn't be surprised to see them reach the Copa final as well. FORZA LLORENTE.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA JUVENTUS


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Cliffy Byro said:


> She can do better than KP Boateng.












FORZA VIERI!

She must just have a thing for footballers. Who have money.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Vieri has some really shit tattoos.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm pretty sure even today, that Christian Vieri is better than Andy Carroll.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Argentina NT is stacked with talented players. The problem? The managers don't have a clue of what to do with them. The defense is awful though.
> 
> @ Joel That maybe why our players are constantly injured too. :side:


Up front they do, but there midfield and defence are not good.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Awesome match from El Shaarawy the few minutes he played this season 2 goals and 2 assists he will be good as Del Piero and Totti in the future FORZA MILAN!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor Malaga, hopefully Athletic Bilbao does well now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MESSI. That is all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is Messi's best performance of the season. Played some outrageous through balls, hit the under side of the bar from a free kick, scored a nice header and from 2 brilliant runs with cool finishes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LLORENTTTETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LLORENTE YOU BEAUUUUUUTY

I think they said Athletic haven't conceded a goal for 2 months so hopefully they can get at least a draw from here.

Pepe dropped from the squad for this game, I wonder why Jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh. Snap.

Llorente is absolutely class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Javi Martinez made that goal, absolute peach of a ball. Llorente was never gonna miss.

Good to see another team have success by actually having a go at Madrid by playing 3 up top.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Javi Martinez made that goal, absolute peach of a ball. Llorente was never gonna miss.


Aye your right, the commentator's go on about how well Llornte took that goal but that pass was something else.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Javi Martinez :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a fucking miss


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Holy shit, clear chance!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Javi Martinez made that goal, absolute peach of a ball. Llorente was never gonna miss.
> 
> Good to see another team have success by actually having a go at Madrid by playing 3 up top.


I get sadder with each passing day that Martinez is not a United player. He's almost too perfect for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck de Marcos, after all the praise he was getting pre-game 

Martinez is actually playing CB in this game and has been all season. Rarer to see him burst forward like that and create something, but he was doing it all the time last season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a ball from Ronaldo, shocking from Benzema, why not head it?

Edit: Amazing goal from Madrid, great football all round.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MARCELO!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah fuck.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dammit. Lovely goal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ozil just made De Marcus his bitch. Jesus.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Shame for Bilbao but that was a good play by Madrid, Ronaldo's pass to Marcelo was preety poor but Marcelo recovered it well

Edit: Actually from the camera angle i saw first time around Ronaldo's pass was poor but from another angle the pass was preety much spot on, still a good goal from Marcelo however


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao Ronaldo. 

Calm down bro.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another shocking miss. Bilbao should really have 3 goals.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Very even game, Athletic have been brilliant. Need to take another chance as there's surely at least one more goal in Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Another shocking miss. Bilbao should really have 3 goals.


Almost unbelievable those misses. Incredibly frustrating. Should be 3-1. 

That being said I would be more than happy with a draw, I would be overjoyed with a Madrid loss. Bilbao look like they can do it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid to win 3-1 I reckon. 

Hope Bilbao do it though, top class club with a manager who is hard to dislike.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Very good game so far, certainly more goals in it


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They also make Barcelona look like Man City as they have an entire squad of a Basque raised players.

Biesla is an exceptional manager and apparently also a total nut job.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

goddamit


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

40 secs in 2nd half, Madrid penalty.

What a finish.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONALDO!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

8 penalties Ronaldo has scored in the league this season, ridiculous. Stupid foul.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> 8 penalties Ronaldo has scored in the league this season, ridiculous. Stupid foul.


and? what would you class as harder, a tap in from 2 yards or a penalty?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> and? what would you class as harder, a tap in from 2 yards or a penalty?


What are you talking about?

I meant ridiculous that Madrid are getting so many penalties when I see Messi fouled in the box almost every game and nothing given.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I meant ridiculous that Madrid are getting so many penalties when I see Messi fouled in the box almost every game and nothing given.


i thought you said something that a lot of ronaldo's goals had been penalties


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I meant ridiculous that Madrid are getting so many penalties when I see Messi dive like a bitch in the box almost every game and nothing given.


Fixed that for you mate


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No I meant that a team having 8 penalties in half a season is a ridiculous stat. But yes, a lot of his goals have been penalties, if you take off his penalties his goal tally matches Higuain's.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Fixed that for you mate


You think Messi is a diver?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> You think Messi is a diver?


yup that pretty much sums it up

Edit: Thanks for the red rep bro U MAD?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Thanks for clarifying, i'll be sure to disregard any of your posts in the future.

:balo2


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Thanks for clarifying, i'll be sure to disregard any of your posts in the future.
> 
> :balo2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysfW9TGm94E take a look yourself mate, what a cheating cunt :jay2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So that 1 dive negates all the times he's been fouled in the box this season? Great logic.

If we're talking dives, Ronaldo has compilations on Youtube.

:arry


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

#9 penalty of the season. :barry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

this is over


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another team takes the lead against Madrid and then capitulates. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHHHHHHHH


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONALDO!! top goalscorer in the spanish league 8*D


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> So that 1 dive negates all the times he's been fouled in the box this season? Great logic.
> 
> If we're talking dives, Ronaldo has compilations on Youtube.
> 
> :arry


Ronaldo is a diving cunt to, but that dosen't mean that Messi isn't one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Ronaldo is a diving cunt to, but that dosen't mean that Messi isn't one.


95% of forward players have dived for a free kick or penalty in their career, are they all diving cunts too? Messi is the most fouled player i've ever seen and usually he makes no fuss at all. Stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> 95% of forward players have dived for a free kick or penalty in their career, are they all diving cunts too? *Messi is the most fouled player* i've ever seen and usually he makes no fuss at all. Stop talking out of your ass.


erm no



> Ronaldo receives an average of 110 fouls per season.
> Busquets receives an average of 106 fouls per season.
> Messi receives an average of 89 fouls per season


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> 95% of forward players have dived for a free kick or penalty in their career, are they all diving cunts too? Messi is the most fouled player i've ever seen and usually he makes no fuss at all. Stop talking out of your ass.


Sure, but its not like its something hes just done once. And btw please get Messi's testicles out of your mouth.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> erm no


The entire I was making was that Messi DOESN'T get the fouls/penalties









Lmao @ the two players above him as well, two of the most renowned DIVERS in world football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The entire I was making was that Messi DOESN'T get the fouls/penalties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said the most fouled, to be considered a foul the ref has to give a freekick. Every player knows how good ronaldo is thats why he gets targeted the most, he would probably have double the amount of goals messi has if he wasnt fouled every time he gets the ball. Bet messi lays awake at night wishing he could take a penalty as good as ronaldo does lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> you said the most fouled, to be considered a foul the ref has to give a freekick. Every player knows how good ronaldo is thats why he gets targeted the most, he would probably have double the amount of goals messi has if he wasnt fouled every time he gets the ball. Bet messi lays awake at night wishing he could take a penalty as good as ronaldo does lol


longing for the days of ronaldo being your penalty taker eh? 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> you said the most fouled, to be considered a foul the ref has to give a freekick. Every player knows how good ronaldo is thats why he gets targeted the most, he would probably have double the amount of goals messi has if he wasnt fouled every time he gets the ball. Bet messi lays awake at night wishing he could take a penalty as good as ronaldo does lol


Fouls received by season:

2011-12 
Messi: 52 fouls received -- 29 in La Liga
Ronaldo: 43 fouls received -- 34 in La Liga
Busquets 35 fouls received -- 32 in La Liga

2010-11
Messi: 94 fouls received -- 57 in La Liga
Ronaldo: 112 fouls received -- 88 in La Liga
Busquets 98 fouls received -- 72 in La Liga

2009-10
Messi: 120 fouls received -- 84 in La Liga
Cristiano: 108 fouls received -- 94 in La Liga
Busquets: 114 fouls received -- all in La Liga

Messi is fouled more :flip

I bet Ronaldo lays up all night wishing he was good enough to win another Balon D'Or 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Denis Irwin was our best pen taker



Seb said:


> Fouls received by season:
> 
> 2011-12
> Messi: 52 fouls received -- 29 in La Liga
> ...


only because he dives so much....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I just looked at those stats and whoever did the averages is a complete moron and only included Messi's fouls from this season and not the other two's.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Fouls received by season:
> 
> 2011-12
> Messi: 52 fouls received -- 29 in La Liga
> ...


fpalm

just seen these stats



> 2010-2011
> Messi: 136 dives per season-- 72 in la liga
> Ronaldo: 135 dives season- 69 in la liga


those stats dont lie



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi, dat diving cunt


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> fpalm
> 
> just seen these stats
> 
> ...


I take it all back then. Those stats have made me look stupid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is gonna cry so much when John terry wins the Ballon D'or next year after leading us to the treble


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

this was the barca dressing room after they heard Ronaldo scored another 2 amazing penalties, and took another step to securing the prestigious World Scorer of the Penalties award


















'Better luck next time Lionel Richie lolz'


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When Ronaldo came back from the World Cup 06 he was absolutely destroyed in the PL. He was getting kicked and hacked more than any player I've ever seen and got fuck all because of his reputation.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Get him on a plane and bring him back from Spain, Viva Ronaldo..........



And he makes England look shite.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> this was the barca dressing room after they heard Ronaldo scored another 2 amazing penalties, and took another step to securing the prestigious World Scorer of the Penalties award



Is that so? Someone should tell Mascherano to get with the times, because he seems to be wearing the Barca shirt from last season. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> this was the barca dressing room after they heard Ronaldo scored another 2 amazing penalties, and took another step to securing the prestigious World Scorer of the Penalties award
> 
> 
> 
> ...













"It is ok blayne wooney, you shall be scoring a penalty one day my old teammating" -Ronaldo after the penalty taker awards


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Rockhead said:


> Is that so? Someone should tell Mascherano to get with the times, because he seems to be wearing the Barca shirt from last season. :side:


nah barca like to dress up in last years kit and renact last season when they were top of the league, pretty sad really 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










fuck y'all


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

barca are such a terrible team

why if they played in the premiership, theyd be killed by teams led by young and talented steve kean and old and senile kenny dalglish


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> this was the barca dressing room after they heard Ronaldo scored another 2 amazing penalties, and took another step to securing the prestigious World Scorer of the Penalties award
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's still no










:side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When was sloth from goonies a footy player?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rooney and Messi can only dream of the tekkers Le Tiss possessed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He's still no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like to see le tiss pull this look off










STYLE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The top isn't bad, but jesus the shorts :no:.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So not only is he a flat track bully but half his goals come from penalties. Some world's second best footballer.. 

I'd take the Dutch trio over him any day.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dutch trio? Who?

There is no dutch player in the top 3 players in the world, lets be real.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Dutch trio? Who?
> 
> There is no dutch player in the top 3 players in the world, lets be real.


Robben is better than Ronaldo. I'm sure you'll all laugh and compare stats and whatnot but at the end of the day Robben brings it when it really matters. Ronaldo might help his side challenge for the league by dominating the mid table but Robben gets absolutely crucial goals in massive situations and is far deadlier on the grander stages. When he is it fit he is in a league all on his own.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Robben is better than Ronaldo. I'm sure you'll all laugh and compare stats and whatnot but at the end of the day Robben brings it when it really matters. Ronaldo might help his side challenge for the league by dominating the mid table but Robben gets absolutely crucial goals in massive situations and is far deadlier on the grander stages. When he is it fit he is in a league all on his own.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When he is fit meaning what? 15 full games a season? He has been poor for Bayern this season even when fit though hasn't he?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










"I don't like it here.... people know how to tackle...."


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










'I'm the best player in the world I am'


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










"It's going to be okay, we're getting you on the first plane to Getafe."


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

why would you get a plane to getafe when its in the suburbs of Madrid, is that using the same logic as saying tevez is the best player in the world


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maybe the same logic as saying that a Man Utd midfielder who can't tackle was once one of the best players in the world. I repeat a midfielder who can't tackle.

And Tevez was one of the best players in the world last season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

how about saying a player who doesnt even want to actually play is the best in the world


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How about I said that last season when he was playing incredible football for his team. And would still be playing incredible football for them now if he wasn't such a moron.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Aguero is better than he ever was.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd say they were both about the same. Each have qualities the other doesn't. I don't know if they could play well together because they're argentines but the extra option of Tevez would be far greater than Djeko.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would have put Tevez in my team if it were last season. Lol just thinking back to what I thought of him last season compared to now, dude fucked up big time. 

Sad result today, how many times this month has a team taken the 1-2 point advantage on Madrid and then collapsed? I wasn't expecting them to lose at home, but when Bilbao scored the opener there was a glimmer of hope. 

Oh well, hopefully come this Wednesday we will shatter their spirits and they will start to collapse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Robben is better than Ronaldo. I'm sure you'll all laugh and compare stats and whatnot but at the end of the day Robben brings it when it really matters. Ronaldo might help his side challenge for the league by dominating the mid table but Robben gets absolutely crucial goals in massive situations and is far deadlier on the grander stages. When he is it fit he is in a league all on his own.


I love Robben, but he fucked up big time in the biggest game of world football - The World Cup final.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

All robben had to do was flick the fucking ball once in that match.

he got two golden chances from sneijder and he fucked up

fuck robben. Bitch ass poser. He sucked in the Champions League final too


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah but tbf Bayern had no right to be anywhere near the final, Robben scored a screamer in the last minute against Fiorentina and then a superb volley to knock Man Utd out, who really should've gone through.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*in b4 inter milan offside goal reference*

Bayern was actually pretty good in that year overall though. I mean hell if you notice, they usually have one great year, then a terrible one, then a great one, then a godawful one


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ahh Inter Milan, knocking out Chelsea and then Barca, cunts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What I also don't get is that Robben is a notorious diver. Why in the hell did he not go down wehn Puyol blatantly tried to pull him down? Puyol was the last man and was preventing a goal scoring opportuniy. Get his ass sent off and for 20 minutes or so you have 11 vs 10!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> *in b4 inter milan offside goal reference*
> 
> Bayern was actually pretty good in that year overall though. I mean hell if you notice, they usually have one great year, then a terrible one, then a great one, then a godawful one







What goes around comes around, we got incredibly lucky against you lot the year before.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

On the Argentina talk, yeah, the defense is atrocious but the midfield is solid with Pastore, Banega, Cambiasso, and even Mascherano. But the managers don't utilze Pastore and Banega properly. Plus, you have Aimar and Lucho. Where have they disappeared? Oh yeah, Argentinean managers don't understand what a midfield is.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm pretty sure even today, that Christian Vieri is better than Andy Carroll.


Liverpool should offer him the contract he'd sign, I heard Vieri was so poor that he is living with his mother.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Robben is better than Ronaldo. I'm sure you'll all laugh and compare stats and whatnot but at the end of the day Robben brings it when it really matters. Ronaldo might help his side challenge for the league by dominating the mid table but Robben gets absolutely crucial goals in massive situations and is far deadlier on the grander stages. When he is it fit he is in a league all on his own.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yeah but tbf Bayern had no right to be anywhere near the final, Robben scored a screamer in the last minute against Fiorentina and then a superb volley to knock Man Utd out, who really should've gone through.


The year Barcelona were taken care of us two. I was practically numb for a week after that final. Our whole season when down the shitter after those fucking Germans wrecked everything.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Robben is better than Ronaldo.


 :eddie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Robben better than ronaldo??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

henry hill is tevez still the best player in the world cos he chases money balls


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I love ARJEN ROBBEN, but lol he's not better than Ronaldo. 

Top 5 in the world when he is in form though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Expecting this on wednesday.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

'Man City scout' Kiz, Delfouneso is on the pitch for Leicester at the moment :kobe3 (they lead second place Southampton 2-0).


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


>


Creative response knobhead.

Big match players > Flat Track Bullies 

Ronaldo's claim to 2nd is an absolute joke. Messi, Xavi and Iniesta are a fair few rungs ahead of all other players. After them I look to men who can do more than just turn up against defenders who aren't even on a fifth of their wage.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Where would you place Ronaldo then? 

I do agree with putting Messi, Xavi and Iniesta above him btw.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well guys like Kompany and Vidic do a much better job at marking top strikers than Ronaldo does outsmarting top defenders. As do Puyol and Pique.

After Xavi, Messi, Iniesta I look at Ronaldo being in the same 2nd tier group with guys like those mentioned above as well as other players like Robben, Sneijder and Van Persie. 

Until Ronaldo makes a consistent big match breakthrough I don't see why he belongs in the same company as the Barca trio. He is a guy who can do pretty much anything with a football but he doesn't show it nearly enough on the big stages.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Final of the CL, he may score but he doesn't produce






Semi Final of the CL, he may score 2 and set up one but he doesn't produce






Big game, away in the CL knockout stages with United desperate for a goal. Doesn't produce, meh, tap in.






Final of the Copa Del Rey, scores winning goal, DOES NOT PRODUCE






*PRODUCED*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The second best player in the world is Iniesta, who was also the best player on the pitch in the last two Clasico's.

Ronaldo isn't as good as Messi, Xavi, or Iniesta, but these are 3 of the best players ever we're talking about here. Messi is a once in a lifetime player and Xaviesta have ran every single game they've played in for the past 3-4 years for both club and country. Ronaldo is still an incredible player and definitely a fair bit ahead of Robben (who would be my number 5).


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Final of the CL, he may score but he doesn't produce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the fifty odd times he hasn't produced in big matches don't count then? He flopped against his biggest rivals in the premiership and is now flopping against his biggest rivals in la liga. Barring Euro 2004 he always flops for Portugal in competitive matches. You're really clutching at straws trying to win this argument. Ronaldo is the epitome of a flat track bully. Putting up some random videos of the 5 times out of 100 where he contributed something in a big game is not going to convince me otherwise. You could make John Terry look world class in a video compilation.

Anyway I'd save your videos in case Ronaldo manages to pull off something like this in the Euro 2012 Group of death:






My prediction though is that he'll be crying again after his usual big match imitation of a ghost.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Former England defender Michael Ball has been fined £6,000 by the Football Association for making homophobic comments on Twitter.
> 
> The FA says it is the highest fine received by a player for homophobia.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16698461.stm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another Clasico tomorrow :mark:

Me thinks Mourinho is gone at the end of the season. Regardless of what they win. Quotes in the press of the Spanish players having had enough of Mourinho, Casillas is pissed and has been for a while, rumours of Benzema bitching and then the infamous Sergio Ramos "you were never a player" tunnel argument. Hmm. Mourinho was also jeered both before the Bilbao game and then again when they were 4-1 up over Bilbao after a section of the fans were chanting his name. AS and Marca both with less than favourable headlines (though they've always been parasitic, I remember then Pellegrini: You're Fired! headline after a drawn game against Malaga a few years ago). They really are a trainwreck of a club at all levels (fans, boardroom, dressing room) and as a Barca fan i'd be delighted to see Mourinho gone because he's doing a great job at Madrid.

Would be nice to get a good win today. I'm gonna go with a thumping 3-0 win.

Also, good job from the Spanish FA with no retrospective charge on Pepe for stamping on Messi.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, Mou has done a great job at Madrid; however, he has the best array of players (excluding Barcelona) with him, so it's not all that spectacular from a managerial point of view.

As for Mou staying, I think he will leave regardless--if Madrid win the CL this season. I don't think he wants to stay any longer at Madrid either.

But the question is: sack Jose and get whom? None of the "elite" managers are available. If we don't qualify for the CL this season, I can see Wenger walking away. If Madrid do get Wenger, that would completely alter the dynamics of Spanish Football though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao the thought of Wenger at Madrid. Madrid's philosophy has always been to spend millions upon millions on players, I would love to see how long Wenger would last in that sort of environment. 

I think today should be a breeze for Barca. Been in tremendous form the last few games, the camp nou has been a fortress all season and Madrid look to be cracking up. Madrid will have to score at least 2 goals at camp nou, a very difficult task against an in form Barca.

I expect Barca to win by at least 2 goals, but I'm not going to count Madrid out either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wenger taking my job?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> wenger taking my job?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wenger in charge of Madrid could potentially be one of the funniest things in history. I could just imagine him negotiating for Hazard with a transfer budget of 100 million euros, and then bidding something like 199,999.95 euros and whatever he has in his left pocket. Or maybe Wenger having a heart attack when he sees Ronaldo's weekly wage :lmao

I still think AVB would make a good Real coach.

Also, bold prediction for tonight:

Barca win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^Hopefully

If Barca lose today it would be an absolute disaster.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid would take Wenger in a heartbeat. They've been after him for years.

Can't see Wenger leaving Arsenal anytime soon though, and when he does, I only see him managing in France, if not retiring.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> If Barca lose today it would be an absolute disaster.


No it wouldn't. It'd be hard losing to Real but La Liga means far more than the Copa Del Ray. Real might get some momentum by knocking Barca out but it won't affect Barca. Besides there's no chance Barca are losing in the Camp Nou.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™;10932675 said:


> No it wouldn't. It'd be hard losing to Real but La Liga means far more than the Copa Del Ray. Real might get some momentum by knocking Barca out but it won't affect Barca. Besides there's no chance Barca are losing in the Camp Nou.


Mourinho would likely be looked at as a great again by Madrid fans if they did pull off the impossible today leads to ----> The ugliness of these encounters getting worse and still frequent. By all means, I love Clasico's, but over the past two years the reputation of the game has plummeted. 

Most Barca and Madrid fans (not to mention Madrid players becoming frustrated with him) at this point in time would like Mou to leave after this season. And nobody is going to pave that road for Mourinho except for Barca. Winning is essential.

Besides that we will lose the trophy, and likely lose more momentum to Madrid which is something we cannot afford to do being 5 points behind as they crush every other team in sight.

Edit: Pepe is included in the squad for today, absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> No it wouldn't. It'd be hard losing to Real but La Liga means far more than the Copa Del Ray. Real might get some momentum by knocking Barca out but it won't affect Barca. Besides there's no chance Barca are losing in the Camp Nou.


If Madrid lose again tonight, it's likely he'll take more jeering and criticism from both the fans and the media, as well as possibly his own players. Just allows Madrid to continue shooting themselves in the foot. More importantly, it may also be the momentum halter (Madrid have won 22 out of their last 24 games, the 2 losses being to Barca) that Barcelona need to get back ahead in the title race. If it isn't, then the cup is a nice consolation to not winning the league anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wait, mario gets 4 matches and pepe nothing

oh dear


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yup, he got dropped from the squad for one match by Madrid, and that's it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The FA need to fly to spain and punish Pepe


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Liverpool vs Man City then Barcelona vs Real? Decent night of football


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Real Madrid Starting 11: 

Casillas 
Arbeloa Pepe Sergio Ramos Coentrao 
Lass Xabi Alonso Kaká 
Ozil Higuian Cristiano 

Barcelona Starting 11: 

Pinto 
Alves Piqué Puyol Abidal
Xavi Busquets Iniesta 
Cesc Messi Alexis


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kaka playing? Higuain and Ozil starting despite being anonymous in the first leg? Lovely.

FORZA BARCA, 3-0.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid gonna get their ass kicked.

Wtf has happened to Sahin?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Higuain starting over Benzema ? God...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would kill for a stream with Ray Hudson commentary. 

If anyone has, please help a brother out.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Higuain misses a great chance already. Jeez...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great strike by Avatar eyes, off the bar.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid well outplaying them right now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUCKING HELL WHAT A SHOT

Madrid are bossing us.

Edit: Oh god...Iniesta


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid are dominating but with that useless fuck Higuain, they won't win that's for sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well this is easily the best Madrid have played in a Clasico under Mourinho.

Busquets has been superb. Iniesta going off injured is a big gulp in the throat moment. Cesc needs to step it up in the second half, and it would be nice to see Pedro doing something after being injured for so long.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And Barca score. 

Lolmourhino lolmadrid


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

WELCOME BACK PEDRO MY BOY


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

4 of them go for Messi, leaving 2 unmarked.

idiots.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo's reaction to the goal. :bron3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Simply superb from Messi, and neatly finished from PEDRO. Vital to see him back given Villa's injury.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ALVESSS 

Someone needs to get a gif of Iker's 'Fuck this shit' face right there :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a shot. :jordan4


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Holy Shit! Dani Mutha Fucking Alves


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is depressing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

YOU MAD IKER?

Sensational strike, Madrid have got to be demoralised after playing so well and going in 2-0 down. Outrageous that Diarra didn't get a second yellow, after the Pepe stamp and Carvalho slide from behind on Messi whilst booked in the first leg I make that 3 cast iron red cards Madrid have had in this tie not given.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pedro scoring made this game for me, SO happy to have him back and scoring against Madrid. 

DANI FUCKING ALVES and absolutely unstoppable shot. 

Other than that Madrid are playing INCREDIBLY well, but this is far past them now. But they couldn't of have looked any scarier.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor poor Casillas. 

Ah well, atleast on the upside he probably hates his Barca spaniards more than ever and this might weaken spain as a unit

Come on Iker, throw that punch and kill puyol and Pedro. You know you want to


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tonight is a night to remember Inter eliminated,Mancini eliminated(altough City are the english team I like most) and merdinho is losing 2-0 ahahahaha


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, Ronaldo doesn't score during big games. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> Yeah, Ronaldo doesn't score during big games. :side:


Highlight was the pass by Ozil, but yeah he hasn't done much besides that. 

Ozil has been wayyyyy better than every other Madrid player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This can't be happening.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Highlight was the pass by Ozil, but yeah he hasn't done much besides that.
> 
> Ozil has been wayyyyy better than every other Madrid player.


Agreed. Ozil has been superb! And BENZEMA SCORES ! Too bad he didn't start, took him one chance to score.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

trollololol if Madrid qualify now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ozil has easily been the best player on the pitch.

Messi aside, Barcelona have been poor going forward. Another two goal lead thrown away at home


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sanchez has been so awful today.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:vince2

Poor choice to play Higuain from the start.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This isnt your standard Real Madrid Ozil. This is full-on 'God Mode' German Ozil.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That was a penalty right there. Fucking bullshit !


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> That was a penalty right there. Fucking bullshit !


Would've been harsh, Pepe did barge him but you can't really give a penalty for that. No real complaints from Barca either.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck bros I have a terrible feeling.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo to run through the entire Barca team and score the equaliser that sends Madrid through just to troll everyone.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Would've been harsh, Pepe did barge him but you can't really give a penalty for that. No real complaints from Barca either.


Huh, I was talking about the penalty that should have been given to Benzema.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is looking deadly, hopefully someone can finish this.



ABKiss said:


> Huh, I was talking about the penalty that should have been given to Benzema.


You serious? They tussled for the ball and Puyol hooked it clear, Benzema didn't even appeal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ramos off. 

This should be clear sailing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao

Never a yellow, but makes up for Diarra staying on the pitch in the first half.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a ridiculous sending off. Fuck you Busquets you cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

busquets diving again, gets ramos sent off


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ahh wouldn't be an El clasico without some drama.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Did he have a bet on himself getting sent off? Smiling and shaking the refs hand.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ganero studs up made no contact and Pique makes a face like he got 3 kicks in the balls.

El classico an absolute joke as usual.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol the man united fans are exactly like the inter fans always attacking barca


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Farcical red card. Typical Clasico. Play acting, ridiculous tackles, and over dramatization everywhere, but quality football throughout. As Seb said makes up for Lass not getting sent off. Madrid should have buried this in the first half.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wild game.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fantastic Game, shame Madrid resorted to kicking Barca at the end but a great game none the less

That Alves goal is probably one of the best goals I've seen


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> lol the man united fans are exactly like the inter fans always attacking barca


lol wut. Quite clearly that was never a second yellow. I know it's hard, but if you could stop being worthless for a moment, you'd realise that. Also Pique with a dive to rival Buscunts.

Madrid's own fault for not putting themselves ahead in the first half, had enough chances to do so.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No surprise United fans are defending elbows to face. Ramos even knew it was a foul lmao. 

Pique dived, obvious. 

Doesn't feel like a win, massive collapse in the second half and Sanchez was the worst player on the pitch. 

Ozil was the best player on the pitch by far. MOTM.

End thoughts.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



danny_boy said:


> shame Madrid resorted to kicking Barca at the end but a great game none the less


Barca were doing the same, both as bad as each other.

Barca may be one of the finest teams of all time but they are a bunch of diving, whining tossers.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Wasn't Pepe last man for the foul at the end tho so maybe that should have been a red? Didn't see the first half so wouldn't surprise me if he already should have been on a yellow anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Busquets' wasn't a dive, it was a 50/50 barge for the ball though he did go down like he'd been shot and it wasn't a foul, so he deserves criticism. Cesc did the same (ironically with Pepe) right before he was subbed. Sad to see.

Edit: That video above however was a clear red card, regardless of Busquets rolling around and peeping.

Hugely entertaining game though. Ozil superb, Benzema again looked great after he came on. Ronaldo scored a great goal but did little else (same goes for Pedro). Busquets was brilliant, Messi was the only threat going forward and made 4 or 5 mazy runs and his assist for the first goal was sublime. Sanchez and Cesc were both shocking. Pique also had one of his worst game's in a Barca shirt.

Best i've seen a Madrid team play against Barcelona under Mourinho. For the first 30 minutes and last 15 minutes until the red card they were great. Barca controlled the rest but didn't create enough. They were very lucky Diarra wasn't sent off though otherwise they'd have never got a sniff.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> No surprise United fans are defending elbows to face. Ramos even knew it was a foul lmao.
> 
> Pique dived, obvious.
> 
> ...


lol how did ramos know it was a foul, he sarcastically put his hand out to the ref, and the ref shook it :lol


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> lol wut. Quite clearly that was never a second yellow. I know it's hard, but if you could stop being worthless for a moment, you'd realise that. Also Pique with a dive to rival Buscunts.
> 
> Madrid's own fault for not putting themselves ahead in the first half, had enough chances to do so.


always the same story diving blabla, man united fan are against barca cuz they kicked ur ass twice and inter fans cuz they lick mourinho's ass


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didnt Barca beat Milan?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just wanted to say too Ozil's effort was absolutely incredible. Would have been up there for goal of the season. Very good in all around play too. Agree with him being MotM. Wasn't just Pique who went to sleep, Puyol did a few times too. 

I think Balague is correct on Cesc, he isn't a player who can play completely stick to a position, unless he was played very deep where he may or may not still be able to play. He doesn't offer enough solidity in the middle, and isn't a natural winger which makes the attack central and easier to defend against. A problem to work out for Pep. Might take him a while to fully settle into a defined role.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Regardless of the referee's decisions, which were atrocious, with Higuain on the pitch for an hour Real Madrid could not win this game. I don't understand why Mourinho decided to make him star BOTH games.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Higuain cost the match for Madrid.

Such a shame. Madrid were great.

Ozil and Ronaldo were sublime. Messi was good too.

Fabregas... WTF?!?! Abysmal to say the least.

Busquets is a disgrace to whole of mankind. Just a joke.

Pepe too.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Didnt Barca beat Milan?


yes they beat us, so?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

oh yeah and ref was all around atrocious. didn't send lass off but most things went against madrid tbf, awful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Did anyone else notice how the ref blew the whistle for a foul (in favor of Madrid) and then suddenly ended the game? wtf?

Awful referee today.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Did anyone else notice how the ref blew the whistle for a foul (in favor of Madrid) and then suddenly ended the game? wtf?
> 
> Awful referee today.


yeah he added on 3 mins, then an injury went on for about a minute, then the ref blew early anyway


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> oh yeah and ref was all around atrocious. didn't send lass off but *most things went against madrid tbf*, awful.


That's a first, and I'm not just talking about games against Barca.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> always the same story diving blabla, man united fan are against barca cuz they kicked ur ass twice and inter fans cuz they lick mourinho's ass


I'm amazed how much of a muppet you are. I'm not against Barca coz they beat us twice, I just hate the amount of diving and play acting they do (Busquets, Alves, Pique, Pedro etc). It's pathetic at times. Get your facts straight son.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> always the same story diving blabla, man united fan are against barca cuz they kicked ur ass twice and inter fans cuz they lick mourinho's ass














Renegade u lick dat ass cuz you is gay and barca kicked ur ass.....................twice!!!!


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Renegade u lick dat ass cuz you is gay and barca kicked ur ass.....................twice!!!!


they only beat us once 2-2 and 2-3


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> Yeah, Ronaldo doesn't score during big games. :side:


World Cup 

European Championships 


Champions League 

La Liga 












Spanish Cup


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> yeah he added on 3 mins, then an injury went on for about a minute, then the ref blew early anyway


I thought my stream lagged or something. Apparently Alonso had to be detained because he was so livid about it. 

All in all I'm pissed off about the performance, we didn't deserve a win after that. There are no words to describe Cesc and Sanchez today...Fuck I miss Villa


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> I'm amazed how much of a muppet you are. I'm not against Barca coz they beat us twice, I just hate the amount of diving and play acting they do (Busquets, Alves, Pique, Pedro etc). It's pathetic at times. Get your facts straight son.


if u say barca are divers then u should say real madrid are wrestlers cuz in every clasico they play they are like going to war


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> World Cup
> 
> European Championships
> 
> ...


Portugal is a terrible national team, even Messi doesn't have impact on big games for Argentina. But come on, you can't say that Ronaldo doesn't perform in the Champions League and la Liga. That's a stupid statement.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> yes they beat us, so?


And so nothing. Youre hardly one to talk.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> Portugal is a terrible national team, even Messi doesn't have impact on big games for Argentina. But come on, you can't say that Ronaldo doesn't perform in the Champions League and la Liga. That's a stupid statement.


He doesn't perform anywhere near to the standard he is capable of in the majority of big matches. Good for him that he's been on target against Barca a couple of times but I'll reserve my judgement for when and if Madrid get into the deeper stages of the champions league and see how he plays in what might still turn out to be a crucial tie against Barca in their next la liga outing. 

Then there is the group of death at the Euros where a "world's second best footballer" should be able to make a few things happen even with superior opposition. Portugal are far from a terrible national team.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

After last night, I would be absolutely delighted with a Barca/Real clash in the CL. It would be massive and would define the term "chaos."


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> After last night, I would be absolutely delighted with a Barca/Real clash in the CL. It would be massive and would define the term "chaos."


Last thing I want tbf. 

Iniesta and Alexis will both be out for a couple of weeks. I'm kind of happy that Pedro will get constant playing time now and can build his confidence back and get back to being the machine that he is. We really need Pedro at the moment, if he find his form he will be so much better than Cesc and Alexis out on the wings. Cesc will also have to play Iniesta's role until he returns.

Edit: Lol a lot of hate going around for Cesc from Barca fans. Harsh as fuck especially considering how many vital goals he's scored for us. But I do agree that some negatives have come from him with the transfer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo has scored quite a bit against Barca lately has he not? He was decent yesterday but couldn't really get in the game and then took his goal well. 

Anyways, the petulance shown on both sides is just disgusting and it's SUCH a fucking shame that anything could overshadow what an absolutely phenomenal game than was. Madrid were superb and really unlucky to be losing at HT, let alone be losing by two. I actually think that game will do wonders for their confidence both going forward in the league and for whatever rematches we'll see down the line. I think they're probably more suited to playing at the Nou Camp actually.

The referee was shocking. He didn't give the second yellow that was (Diarra) and then sends of Ramos for winning a header.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Uefa said these clubs wouldn't play in Europe cuz of FPF. Real Madrid,Barcelona,Milan,Inter,Man City,Man United,Psg,Liverpool,Chelsea lol no 1 would see the champions league games without those clubs


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> Uefa said these clubs wouldn't play in Europe cuz of FPF. Real Madrid,Barcelona,Milan,Inter,Man City,Man United,Psg,Liverpool,Chelsea lol no 1 would see the champions league games without those clubs


Arsenal would still be there, as would Spurs. Just slot Villa and Everton in the other 2 English places and it should be fun.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Swansea will become a European Dynasty in that case.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Been having a think and this might be interesting to see what everyone goes with. Make a first 11 using any players in the world, using whatever formation you want but the only rule is that you can only have one player from each team (example being if you wanted Messi, you couldn't have any other Barca player).

Go go go


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> Been having a think and this might be interesting to see what everyone goes with. Make a first 11 using any players in the world, using whatever formation you want but the only rule is that you can only have one player from each team (example being if you wanted Messi, you couldn't have any other Barca player).
> 
> Go go go


GK: Buffon (Juventus) 

LB: A Cole (Chelsea)
CB: Alessandro Nesta (AC Milan)
CB: Nemanja Vidic (Man Utd)
RB: Maicon (Inter Milan) 

DMC/CM: Yaya Toure (Man City)
MR: Chrstiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid)
AMC: Lionel Messi (Barcelona)
ML: Gareth Bale (Tottenham) 

ST: Robin Van Persie (Arsenal)
ST: Mario Gomez (Bayern Munich)

I'ts harder then it looks really and I'm not 100% sure if that would be my team or not as I'm still torn on which Man City player to pick, I've gone for Yaya but still wondering if I should of picked Kompany or David Silva.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Buffon
Sagna Silva Vidic Cole
Alonso Yaya
Modric
Robben Messi Lavezzi

Juventus
Arsenal Milan United Chelsea
Madrid City
Spurs
Bayern Barca Napoli​


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lloris
Sagna - Thiago Silva - Vidic - Ashley Cole
Schweinsteiger - Yaya Touré
Ozil
Messi - Cavani - Bale​


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lloris
Lahm T.Silva Vidic A.Cole
Y.Toure De Rossi
Modric
Messi Van Persie Ronaldo​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Casillas (Madrid)

Sagna (Arsenal) - Silva (Milan) - Vidic (United) - Cole (Chelsea)

De Rossi (Roma) - Modric (Spurs)

Robben (Bayern) - Messi (Barca) - Silva (City)

Cavani (Napoli)


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Buffon

Ivanovic Silva Vidic A.Cole

Schweinsteiger Y.Toure

Ronaldo Messi Bale

Neymar​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

2 Chelsea full-backs, Jake


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neuer

Sagna
T. Silva
Vidic
Cole

de rossi
Modric
Sneijder

D.Silva
Messi
Ronaldo



not really happy about the central midfield though


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i try

GK
Buffon (juventus)

DF
lb:Cole (chelsea)
Cb:Vidic( man utd)
cb:Silva (milan)
Cb:Lahm (munich)

Mid
LM:Bale (spurs)
CM: De Rossi (roma)
Cm:Ozil (madrid)
RM: Silva(man city

stikers
Messi (barcelona)
Van Persie(arsenal)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lloris

Cole
Vidic
Chiellini
Maicon

Bale
Schweinstieger
Goetze
Ronaldo

Messi
Van Persie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JakeC_91 said:


> Buffon
> 
> Ivanovic Silva Vidic Enrique
> 
> ...





Vader13 said:


> 2 Chelsea full-backs, Jake


Edited bud.



Also, Darlington FC are saved. Someone called Paul Wildes is in talks to buy the club. He will own 60% of the club and the fans own 40%. All Wiles want is £200,000 if he gets the club. Truly remarkable, his on North East tonight now speaking to the presenters. Truly remarkable.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Buffon
Maicon T.Silva Ramos Bale
De Rossi Schweinsteiger Hamsik 
D.Silva
Messi Rooney


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Edit: Lol a lot of hate going around for Cesc from Barca fans. Harsh as fuck especially considering how many vital goals he's scored for us. But I do agree that some negatives have come from him with the transfer.


The thing about Cesc is that Barca didn't need him, at least not now. You guys already have Xavi and Iniesta and those kids coming from the academy. Cesc was a luxury signing. While he is world class and the best outside of Xavi and Iniesta, Barcelona look rather unsettled with him and the new formation to accommodate him. There is a reason why Del Bosque didn't unsettle the team just to add Cesc during the World Cup. Fabregas is at his best when the entire formation is built around him, as was the case when he was with us.

I also think you need an all-out striker. You guys should have gone for a striker of Cavani's mold instead of Cesc last year. I'm pretty sure Barcelona and Real Madrid will both come for Goal Persie during the summer though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

neuer
sagna chiellini silva cole
toure modric
rooney
messi eto'o ronaldo

subs: reina, hummels, criscito , sneijder, pastore, rossi, neymar

even the bench looks superb 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> neuer
> sagna chiellini vidic cole
> toure modric
> rooney
> ...


2 united and 2 arsenal plays in your team Kiz


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

All these players listed on this page are trrific. Yeah, they're interesting players.

:arry

Anyway:

Almunia
Jenk Squid Mertesacker Fatty
Frimpong
COQ Ramsey
Arshavin Chamakh SAINT NICK

Okay, admittedly SAINT NICK isn't at Arsenal atm, and Frimpong and COQ aren't bad at all, but their names are too cool to leave out.

ANYWAY:

Buffon
Sagna Thiago Silva Kompany Cole
Schweinsteiger De Rossi
Ronaldo Sneijder Bale
Messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> The thing about Cesc is that Barca didn't need him, at least not now. You guys already have Xavi and Iniesta and those kids coming from the academy. Cesc was a luxury signing. While he is world class and the best outside of Xavi and Iniesta, Barcelona look rather unsettled with him and the new formation to accommodate him. There is a reason why Del Bosque didn't unsettle the team just to add Cesc during the World Cup. Fabregas is at his best when the entire formation is built around him, as was the case when he was with us.
> 
> I also think you need an all-out striker. You guys should have gone for a striker of Cavani's mold instead of Cesc last year. I'm pretty sure Barcelona and Real Madrid will both come for Goal Persie during the summer though.


This is 100% true. 

We really didn't need him, and the only way he has really been effective is when we've played a 3-4-3 formation which disjoins the rest of the team. Unfortunately the goals he scored are a cloak for his performances, which have been average at best (Same goes for Sanchez). 

Cesc plays like an amazing EPL midfielder, which we cannot blame him for at the moment. He is driven by attack and still lacks the patience and possession required for Barca that is displayed by Xavi, Iniesta and Biscuits. 

My main problem is playing him as one of our wingers like in the el clasico. He lacks the pace and agility to be on the front line imo, but his positioning is still fantastic which is why he is able to score poacher like goals. 

I cannot see us going for RVP, mainly because we are so sidelined by injuries (we only have 14 players on the first team that aren't injured ). When we get Afellay and Villa we will have some great attacking options.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And what are your thoughts on ALEXIS, Egame? I think he's done a great job after the signing. It was a hard change coming from the Italian League to La Liga so he had some credit in hand. I'm not overrating (just like the journalist from my country does), but I think he deserves some chances even when Villa gets back on track.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> The thing about Cesc is that Barca didn't need him, at least not now. You guys already have Xavi and Iniesta and those kids coming from the academy. Cesc was a luxury signing. While he is world class and the best outside of Xavi and Iniesta, Barcelona look rather unsettled with him and the new formation to accommodate him. There is a reason why Del Bosque didn't unsettle the team just to add Cesc during the World Cup. Fabregas is at his best when the entire formation is built around him, as was the case when he was with us.
> 
> I also think you need an all-out striker. You guys should have gone for a striker of Cavani's mold instead of Cesc last year. I'm pretty sure Barcelona and Real Madrid will both come for Goal Persie during the summer though.


I can see some sort of swap deal where we get Cesc and they get DIOUF. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> 2 united and 2 arsenal plays in your team Kiz


agh

fixed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Save Us.Charisma said:


> And what are your thoughts on ALEXIS, Egame? I think he's done a great job after the signing. It was a hard change coming from the Italian League to La Liga so he had some credit in hand. I'm not overrating (just like the journalist from my country does), but I think he deserves some chances even when Villa gets back on track.


He's an uncut diamond imo. 

Massive potential and he shows glimpses of it all the time, but he has yet to live up to his value. Barcelona isn't the easiest team to walk into though. If he does live up to potential, he will be have 20+ goal season. 

I'd take an in form Pedro over him in a heart-beat now tho


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lloris

Sagna Thiago Silva Chiellini Cole

YAYA
Schweinstiger Sneijder

Messi Rooney Ronaldo

Bench: Adler, Eto'o, Modric, Hummels, Criscito, Neymar, Hamsik


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There was a minutes silence in Guardiola's press conference for a Spanish journalist who passed away yesterday, and apparently Xavi, Iniesta, Valdes and Puyol all walked in and joined in on the minutes silence. Thought that was a nice touch.

Casillas

Sagna Silva Kompany Cole

Schweinstiger Modric

Lavezzi Messi Eto'o

Rooney

I see two Bayern players in that team Reney, and where's Carrick? :


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






It does actually look like he tried to do some hand stomping again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pee Pee. What a man.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Looks like he tried to.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> There was a minutes silence in Guardiola's press conference for a Spanish journalist who passed away yesterday, and apparently Xavi, Iniesta, Valdes and Puyol all walked in and joined in on the minutes silence. Thought that was a nice touch.
> 
> Casillas
> 
> ...


When I said Neuer I clearly meant Adler :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Born and bred in Australia, Vince Lia's called New Zealand home since 2007.
> 
> Now he's ready to don the black and white, and wave goodbye to the green and gold
> 
> ...


http://www.3news.co.nz/Aussie-Lia-looks-to-wear-All-White/tabid/415/articleID/241035/Default.aspx

:lmao:lmao:lmao ...that is all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pedro is injured again and out for tonight's match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So what's that, 13 fit professional players now?

I would guess Thiago comes in for Iniesta, and Cuenca/Cesc play on the wings. I think Pinto and Mascherano are the only fit substitutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> So what's that, 13 fit professional players now?
> 
> I would guess Thiago comes in for Iniesta, and Cuenca/Cesc play on the wings. I think Pinto and Mascherano are the only fit substitutes.


Tello and Roberto have been called up to play today i think. 

Madrid down to Zaragoza. 

Not even going to get excited about this. Same thing that has happened for pretty much every game Madrid has played this month.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Tello and Roberto have been called up to play today i think.
> 
> Madrid down to Zaragoza.
> 
> Not even going to get excited about this. Same thing that has happened for pretty much every game Madrid has played this month.


Me neither, i'm not watching it at all actually. Zaragoza are one of the worst teams in the league and apparently are also pretty close to going into administration, relegation being what would save them as it gives them 3-5 years to pay their debts off.

edit: Just checked, they equalised as I was typing. Draw would be a great result but I wouldn't be surprised to see Madrid score another 3 or 4.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kaka's a hero, would love to see him get back to his best. I actually thought he was playing well in the Classico before being taken off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONALDO!! 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Looked a mile offside.

Game over from here. Floodgates should open.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

no on the replay he was level


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not only was he not level, his entire body looked ahead of the nearest defender. Only question is whether he was ahead of the ball when it was passed (although I assume you meant this anyway).

Doesn't matter anyway, the third's gone in, so it won't make a difference to the score. Poor keeping, again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah i meant he was level with the ball when it was crossed to him


Barca: Valdes Alves Puyol Pique Abidal; Xavi Busquets Mascherano: Cesc Messi Adriano


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Adriano ahead of Cuenca? I thought he was injured? Don't rate the guy but he was really good against Malaga so i'm not too worried. Really need another virtuoso performance from Messi considering there doesn't look to be too many other goal options in that line up. Don't see Villarreal scoring though so one should be enough.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> *Adriano ahead of Cuenca*? I thought he was injured? Don't rate the guy but he was really good against Malaga so i'm not too worried. Really need another virtuoso performance from Messi considering there doesn't look to be too many other goal options in that line up. Don't see Villarreal scoring though so one should be enough.


Cuenca is probably on his way to Manchester to finalise he move to united :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Deal is done, he's set to sign on tuesday. It's not like you need a new winger anyway. If you want to poach any of our youngsters, you'd be wiser to come after Sergi Roberto.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh god Puyol is having a disastrous game. Abidal has been our entire defence. 

We look awful.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Really flat performance, have to get Cuenca or Sanchez on at half-time for Adriano.

Abidal has been the best player on the pitch by a mile.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc with the touch of a rapist, superb play from Messi.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Villarreal have had plenty of chances, they might score if Barca don't tidy up. Wish that Messi chip earlier went in. 

God Marcos Senna looks like a fossil (I just cursed Barca, and now he will score).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How the did Cesc mess that up? Fuckin hell. 

Desperately need Cuenca, Tello or Reoberto on the pitch. Most players on the pitch today are exhausted and are putting on a completely uninspired performance. 

Messi needs a rest as much as I hate to say.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah they look so flat. More midweek games coming up as well in the cup. I've pretty much given up on the league, just hope we can retain the CL, which I think is still likely.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I will give up on the league if points are dropped today. 

It's all gone wrong.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Sunday Times are tomorrow leading with the story that Mourinho is quitting Madrid at the end of the season to move back to the premier league


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think he'll leave, if not at the end of this season, at the end of next. Regardless of what he wins.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Villarreal are getting nothing from this ref.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Abidal has been our entire defence.


He's truly been immense.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Adriano is a nothing player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's shocking. Baffling that he started.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a fucking save.

Tello done great there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ugh, Lopez gonna Lopez. Such a good keeper, but that was so close to going in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao terrible challenge


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOL, Sky don't have a fucking clue what it going on.

Tello getting stripped down.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello looks dynamite. Why was Adriano kept on so long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fabregay


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

fabregas...what a waste son


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I think he'll leave, if not at the end of this season, at the end of next. Regardless of what he wins.


Other journalists on twitter



> @DuncanCastles's contact(s) impeccable when it comes to Mou. no doubt whatsoever that Jose wanted this message out





> If it's true about Jose Mourinho - it's Man Utd. His contract has a clause to join them. Anyone else would have to pay huge compensation.


Cant see it being united at the end of this season


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fabregas blows a 1v1 and then misses an open goal. If he's going to nothing for game after game whilst disrupting the harmony of the team, the least he can do is put the ball in the net.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I think he'll leave, if not at the end of this season, at the end of next. Regardless of what he wins.


Personally, I reckon he wants to win La Liga more. It's the only thing he has played for and not won. Well that and the Spanish Super Cup :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> Cant see it being united at the end of this season


He'd leave in a heartbeat for the Man Utd job, no doubt in my mind. Just can't see Fergie walking away any time soon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Best team in the world...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fabregas just cost us the league with his terrible misses. 

Fucking hell.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Real Madrid would have to fail so fucking bad to lose the league now. No way they blow a seven point lead.

If AVB doesn't work out Mourinho should return to us, he is also welcome to bring the likes of Ozil and Higuain, no thanks to Pepe though.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:hmmmm: IF Citeh don't do too well in the Moral Cup, I can see Mancini being let go at the end of the campaign and Jose being brought in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

On Mourinho, I'm not so sure. I think he'd be tempted by the endless pit of money City could offer him so I can see him biding his time to see if Mancini comes under pressure. I know he'd love the challenge of replacing Fergie, but there's no real sign of Fergie looking to step down. Then again perhaps Mourinho knows something we don't as he's really close with SAF.

If he comes to United he better bring CR7 with him.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why many Barca fans are attacking Fabregas(not cuz of the match of today but of the previous ones)??


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well they gotta scapegoat someone, like they did with Ibra.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fabregas is a world class player. But he used to go through some poor spells with Arsenal too. He's not going to replace Iniesta, but he's still pretty great. He's also been played out of position too much this season for me. He's a central midfielder and nothing else IMO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Because he looks lost and doesn't know what to do. Just looks like a player who needs a team built around him, like he needs to be the Xavi of the team. He started the season well but since his injury he's been poor. These past two games have probably been his worst. Also, Barca have had to play this 3-4-3 to accommodate him and they look nowhere near as fluid.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Because he looks lost and doesn't know what to do. Just looks like a player who needs a team built around him, like he needs to be the Xavi of the team. He started the season well but since his injury he's been poor. These past two games have probably been his worst. Also, Barca have had to play this 3-4-3 to accommodate him and they look nowhere near as fluid.


I think you bought him far too early. The right transfer at the wrong time. Why not wait until Xavi is nearing retirement? He wasn't going to sign an extension with Arsenal anyways, he was always set for Barcelona.

It's slightly unfair to scapegoat him (not saying you are), he will come good. Madrid's form this season has been outrageous to be fair, is it higher than what was leading this time last year?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I for one welcome Barca dropping points, usually they trash every La Liga team with minimal effort which was starting to get boring. Also good to see Barca isn't invincible, a better team could have beaten Barca today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nitromalta said:


> Why many Barca fans are attacking Fabregas(not cuz of the match of today but of the previous ones)??


Because he's been terrible, it's straight up honest. I'm sure people will disagree and say he has done a fantastic job by scoring plenty of goals, but tbh everything else he does is terrible. 

Cesc is a midfielder. He doesn't have the pace or touch to be an attacker or winger. Tello within 5 minutes of coming on did more than Cesc did the entire game. 



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Well they gotta scapegoat someone, like they did with Ibra.


Ibra is a jackass. Cesc isn't. But Cesc has been a liability as of late. 

But to say Cesc didn't cost us the game would be denial. He was the worst player on the pitch and coincidentally had the two best chances to score but basically pulled a Carroll on each of them. Messi had chances too but not as good as Cesc did. 



Irish Jet said:


> I think you bought him far too early. The right transfer at the wrong time. Why not wait until Xavi is nearing retirement? He wasn't going to sign an extension with Arsenal anyways, he was always set for Barcelona.
> 
> It's slightly unfair to scapegoat him (not saying you are), he will come good. Madrid's form this season has been outrageous to be fair, is it higher than what was leading this time last year?


I think he will be a fantastic midfielder for us once he gets into the flow, but he's been so poor out on the wing and doesn't do shit unless te 3-4-3 system is in play which cripples the rest of the team. 

Xavi not going to retire for awhile either (unless injuries limit him). We didn't need Cesc though, it was a personal signing for Pep.

Everything aside, the entire team is just at an all time low. They seem very low on motivation, obviously fatigued and we are crippled by injuries (only 13 fit players on the first team). 3 games in 7 days seems like torture. 

The only exception to all this has been Abidal. KING ERIC has been absolutely fantastic, I really do love the guy and at the moment is really the only gleaming light in the team. 

18 games to go, 7 points down, half the squad injured and the rest don't get a break. If we somehow pull this off, I will weep tears of joy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi had Barca's best chances. He was through one-on-one with the keeper twice and he fucked up.

Anyway, I have a new favourite gif...



> Best team in the world...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^Disagreed. Although I do admit was so bizarre to see Messi mess up those chances. 

Messi shouldn't of have even played that game (injuries eh?). Played the full 90 minutes of 3 games in the course of 7 days, he's obviously burnt out.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


> Anyway, I have a new favourite gif...


Here is mine:










8*D8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wrong. Everyone knows Jose will return to his true love










YOU SHOULDVE NEVER HAVE LEFT MOU! NOBODY HAS BEEN ABLE TO FILL THE VOID IN OUR HEARTS!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There's 0 chance of him coming back. I wouldn't want it either. Should have never got rid of him, but definitely foolish to go back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

why wouldnt you want him back?

he can save us from the evil AVB!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great game between Feyenoord-Ajax, 4-2 with a couple of minutes left. 

Hattrick by our next Swedish superstar, John Guidetti 19 years old


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ANOTHER hattrick for guidetti?

my word

bring him back roberto, we must have this lad back.

14 for the season, what a star. should play games for us next season definitely


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bad result for Barcelona, at this stage Madrid should win the league unless they badly slip up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It only takes two draws for Madrid and then the ball is back in Barca's court, because they will beat Madrid at the Camp Nou. WAY too early to say it's over. Now if it was Barca with the 7 point lead, then it'd be finished.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Looking at Madrid's upcoming fixtures has made me somewhat hopeful.

bilbao away
villareal away
atletico away
osasuna away
mallorca at home
barca away

but then again Barca can't be expected to not drop points either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Only once has a team come back from 7 points to win the league iirc (Valencia in 03 or 04).

This Madrid side hasn't won any of the last 3 Clasico's (well more than that, but yeah), but in their last 28 games they've won all the other 25. They won't be stopped in the league now. Barca just too under par/complacent against smaller teams away from home as they've won their 3 big away games recently (Madrid, Madrid, Milan).


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valencia (away) isn't big?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not anymore ^.

I don't think I've ever seen them take points off Madrid in the 3 years I've been watching La Liga. Or maybe I'm thinking of Atletico Madrid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I always get those two mixed up because theyre the only two non barca and Real teams people give a fuck about

I also call Real Soceided Real Suicide. Because fuck you thats why


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ibrahimovic!! Great freekick goal.

And now a goal by Nocerino. Nice assist from Ibra aswell.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Last time we beat Madrid was in 2009, methinks. Owned them 3-0 at the Mestalla.

Last time, we beat Barca was 2008 (not sure). In the Copa semis. Gonna repeat it again, ofc.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JasonLives said:


> Ibrahimovic!! Great freekick goal.
> 
> And now a goal by Nocerino. Nice assist from Ibra aswell.


Zlatan almost as always won the game by himself


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...tez-lined-up-to-replace-mourinho-6296525.html

&



> GuillemBalague Guillem Balague
> So if Mourinho leaves at the end of the season as he threatens, Rafa Benitez is the favourite to take over at Madrid.Followed by Joachim Low


:lmao This would be too perfect.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BEARD COMETH


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hope he pulls the same shit he did at Inter and sends the club into oblivion.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...tez-lined-up-to-replace-mourinho-6296525.html
> 
> &
> 
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


>







(the beginning of the end)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FACT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So would United fans want Mourinho at the end of the season? Or Fergie to stay on for a few more years with the possibility Jose takes the City job instead if things go shit next season for Mancini?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is it possible to have co-managers? Fergie sat in the stand waving while Mourinho dances down the touchline. :mark:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Simon Grayson sacked as Leeds manager. Seems v harsh, only 3-4 points off the play-off places.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> (the beginning of the end)


or the beginning of a predicted climb to madrid manager years later

rafa knows what's up


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



steamed hams said:


> Simon Grayson sacked as Leeds manager. Seems v harsh, only 3-4 points off the play-off places.


Leeds do seem to think that they are entitled to be a Premier League Club so I can understand the sacking from that point veiw and when you consider the fact that they have seen Norwich last season come up from League 1 to the Championship and then earn Automatic promotion to the Prem and Southampton in an Automatic promotion posistion who were in League 1 last season I can't help but feel that Leeds fans are thinking that it should be Leeds in those posistions not the likes of SOuthampton and Norwich


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hope Isaac 'Michael Jordan' Cuenca starts today.

Cesc deserves a seat on the bench after his recent performances.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I greatly dislike Leeds. Any problems for them are always welcome.

:tyson


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sacking the manager just as the transfer window closes. Smart move there Leeds.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOLKENBATES

Doing solid work at Leeds. Long may it continue.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Grayson sucked when it came to the transfer market. He probably didn't have much say, anyways.

I'm still amazed Zig scored 4 goals in one match. Bastard never even scored 2 in a match for us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona's Lionel Messi gives the ball away more than any other La Liga player - report - Goal.com


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just another reason why Cristiano is NO 1 8*D.....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lulz strong article.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lol @ the link


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> LOLKENBATES
> 
> Doing solid work at Leeds. Long may it continue.



Well, considering the club was on financial meltdown before he came in and he has helped secure them.....I guess that's good.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto should have been sent off, handled outside the area, cant believe the ref didnt blow


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto you idiot. Lucky to not get a red there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto is such a liability. Barca looking flat as anything again and creatively inept without :andres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao we are so terrible.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wouldn't say that, but certainly look slow and lethargic and have done for a while. Results have generally come due to Messi scoring a ton, but not enough goals from elsewhere and the chasing pack of wolves like mentality when we don't have the ball has disappeared this season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

JONAS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a surprise, only playing 3 defenders and no Alves, and consequently getting raped down our right side.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alba raping us. 

We're not even playing possession football, can't even string 3 passes together.

:bron3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:cuenca -------> outstanding.

Triffic save. There's the equaliser. Makes up for getting raped by Alba for the first goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Get off the field Alexis. 

My boy PUYOL.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:xavi needs to get on the pitch for the second half. Good scoreline but bad performance (so far).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sanchez should have had two goals, but he's been everything but clinical. 

Abidal is again the standout player imo, he dominated the entire wing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Who is making all these smilies? Is it you Seb? Make one of Torres plz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He had one golden chance and tbf Alves made a good save. The first chance he completely wasted but he should'nt have even been shooting. Wouldn't blame him for not scoring there. Valencia deserve some credit too, they've looked very threatening.

Why would I make a Torres one? :kean


----------



## Wexy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

good game. Valencia playing well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He had one golden chance and tbf Alves made a good save. The first chance he completely wasted but he should'nt have even been shooting. Wouldn't blame him for not scoring there. Valencia deserve some credit too, they've looked very threatening.
> 
> Why would I make a Torres one? :kean


why wouldn't you make one? :wilkins


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo Absolute genius.

No excuse for being offside Alexis. CMON.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> :leo Absolute genius.
> 
> No excuse for being offside Alexis. CMON.


Yeah he's been sloppy. 

At least 72 people are dead in Egypt after a riot on a football pitch after a game. Jesus.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cant take those penalties like ronaldo 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh for fucks sake.

What a ridiculous challenge for the penalty though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh Leo...

Alba is the real deal, my god I hope we sign him.

HOLY SHIT I NEED A GIF OF THAT RUN BY PUYOL.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao

uyol

Back to back Roulette spins. No biggie.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Milito has scored 4 goals against Palermo thus far:mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi misses a pen and should've had 3 assists off Sanchez, Pique and Alves.

:leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

CRISIS.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi doesn't score for 3 games and all those games end up draws. It's not like you can blame him either when you see he's got that many goals and got the assists to boot. No goals coming from elsewhere. Christ we miss last years form of Villa/Pedro.

Alexis needs to step it up, and we need another striker/goalscorer, at least to come off the bench.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another loss vs a big team, vs Lazio we lost 2-0 and draw 1-1,Inter lost 1-0,Udinese 1-1,Napoli lost 3-1,Juve lost 2-0 we only beat Roma 3-2. but at lest vs d middle and small teams we won all d games except for 2 draws


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Messi doesn't score for 3 games and all those games end up draws. It's not like you can blame him either when you see he's got that many goals and got the assists to boot. No goals coming from elsewhere. Christ we miss last years form of *Villa/Pedro.*
> 
> Alexis needs to step it up, and we need another striker/goalscorer, at least to come off the bench.


Yeah those 45 or so goals those two scored for us last year sure as hell aren't coming for Sanchez and Cesc. 

I miss Villa so much right now, our attack these days really shows how important he is to us. 

Messi looked pissed off the entire game, again can't blame him, no one else is going to score and the Valencia team knew it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










uyol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why isn't Pedro getting games? It's not like Alexis has been setting the world alight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> uyol


The GOAT. 

He was a CB/CF today. Never seizes to amaze me. 


























T-C said:


> Why isn't Pedro getting games? It's not like Alexis has been setting the world alight.


Injured. He's been injured 3 or 4 times this season iirc. In other words he's basically been out the entire season so far.

The absence of Villa and Pedro has been lethal, it puts too much reliance on Messi.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pedro's movement and clinical finishing is indeed a huge miss, Villa on form would be as well, but earlier in the season he was struggling. Alexis doesn't strike me as a Barca player yet, and having Fabregas playing seems to make the midfield a lot less cohesive.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Alexis needs to step it up, and we need another striker/goalscorer, at least to come off the bench.


Didn't you guys just sell your back up striker Soriano? Was he never good enough to get a shot?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










DAT JONAS.

Anybody who saw the match was the Barca penalty (missed by Messi) and the Pinto possible missed redcard ref "mistakes"? Sid Lowe's twitter claimed that Pinto was lucky to have stayed on the pitch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto's was a definite red (he handled outside the box, just) and the penalty was a definite penalty.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is that what Pinto got the yellow for?? I heard about the penalty from a rather biased source and I haven't seen the game so I wanted to get another point of view.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

nah Pinto got a yellow card for something else.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Is that what Pinto got the yellow for?? I heard about the penalty from a rather biased source and I haven't seen the game so I wanted to get another point of view.


No Pinto got the yellow for mouthing off to the ref, what a surprise. 

Came across this: 










THE GOAT just being THE GOAT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is that a very young :cuenca with him?

@ :carrick, Soriano nowhere near good enough.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't think he was, must be why you couldn't even get 1m for him 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Is that a very young :cuenca with him?
> 
> @ :carrick, Soriano nowhere near good enough.


Looks like :cuenca , was going to say uyol was visiting la masia but :cuenca started at Espanyol.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's been at Barca since he was 12, so it's possible it's :cuenca, and uyol looks in his early 20's that picture as well.

:xavi :andres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tapping up Fabregas was one thing...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah because Man Utd don't go after youngsters.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/most-p...ackson-a-manchester-city-fan-115875-23564250/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yeah because Man Utd don't go after youngsters.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/most-p...ackson-a-manchester-city-fan-115875-23564250/


didnt want him, was never going to amount to anything 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yeah because Man Utd don't go after youngsters.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/most-p...ackson-a-manchester-city-fan-115875-23564250/


Just robbing another City fan of a lifestyle. We'll just have Bebe tutor him and he'll be future endevoured by the time he's 21, ready to contribute in society as a janitor.

:ace

Man United. The team that care.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

City have got 'dem ex-Barca directors' now though, so he wouldn't have gone unless he wasn't the next Xavi/Iniesta.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

nice one Kev lasted all of eight minutes


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Big game in the Championship (stupid league name) about to start- B'ham City vs Southampton.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayern comeback on.. hopefully.

Hope Madrid don't fuck up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^^^Highly unlikely. 

I hope Barca are in the Arsenal mindset today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

sweet goal by ramos


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Eh not really looking threatening. On the other hand, neither is Getafe. Kind of a no-impact game. Hopefully, Madrid can slot in another one or two.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lmao pepe. 

Ball hits arm, goes to ground. Fucking pussy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao pepe, the commentary is giving him so much shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valdés, Alves, Puyol, Mascherano, Adriano, Fàbregas, Dos Santos, Thiago, Messi, Cuenca and Tello

TELLO gets a start.

Xavi being rested again?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Odd as well because Champions League is next week. Injury perhaps?

ffs take some points off Madrid, you Burger King jabronis.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valencia midweek in cup for barca?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah still carrying the January blues it seems.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This can't be happening. How did Messi miss that? He looks like he has 0 confidence to score.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's over, man. He's ready to leave.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lolmessi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Busquets broke his leg by the looks of it and more than likely out for the season....

I have no words anymore. This shit is too depressing.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is definitely not Barcelona's year, I even doubt they'll win the Copa del Rey or the Champions League.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Whoa, the Nottingham Forest chairman is dead....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> This is definitely not Barcelona's year, I even doubt they'll win the Copa del Rey or the Champions League.


I'm not sure how you can doubt any of that considering even in the bad form we witnessed in the past month, Barca were still undefeated and managed to eliminate RM from the CDR. 

Apparently Busquets got a really bad cut and it's not as serious as it looked, but some other places are reporting that it is ligament damage and is serious. I'm just hoping for the best. 

I'm glad that Messi was able to score today, even if he missed 3 easy chances that should have been a cake walk for him. Hopefully he gained back his goal scoring confidence because there is a rough 2 weeks ahead.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

At first Messi scored and he was all like :leo

But now he's missing and he's all like :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We have the backup weapon aka Pedro Version 2 aka Cristian Tello who is quickly becoming my favorite prospect. He was an absolute machine today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello was excellent.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When Tello came on against Villareal a few weeks ago you could see he had something special about him. Fucking Barcelona and their academy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I missed most of the game due to exhaustion/dozing off, but I saw Messi's goal (superbly taken) and Tello bossing (Alves blocking his second goal off the line like a tool). Still confident of silverware this season, really shouldn't blow the CDR from here and the CL is there for the taking.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> At first Messi scored and he was all like :leo
> 
> But now he's missing and he's all like :torres


I honestly LOL'd when i saw this haha :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sounds like Messi had a rough game finishing wise, but I was rather he was getting into positions and missing than just drifting through the game quietly. I only saw the miss where he rounded the keeper and the defender got the block, normally he would bury that. He got the assist for the Tello goal and took his own goal really well though, so oh well. Too reliant on him this season, he's got the most goals and I think the most assists of anyone in Europe this season, which is obviously great, but the pressure is always on him due to the injuries of the other two reliable sources of goals - Villa and Pedro. Hopefully Tello can continue to make an impact.

:leo


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We'll have ya on Wednesday. 1-1. Val go through on pens.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Due a great performance and should've hammered you in the first leg, so i'm feeling ambitious.

Barcelona 4-1 Valencia

:andres ique


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao @ serie A and their grey environment

Napoli vs AC Milan 

empty stadium.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah the stadium is 2/3's empty by the looks of things, the entire stand behind one of the goals is deserted as is the entire top tier (why? this is one of the headline serie a fixtures) and there's no atmosphere at all. The pitch being almost grey doesn't help either, neither does the boring football. milan look slow and lethargic going forward and napoli only dangerous when they've got numbers on the break.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA IBRA. So fucking stupid. De Sanctis shouldn't have been booked either for just bringing it to the linesman's attention.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yeah the stadium is 2/3's empty by the looks of things, the entire stand behind one of the goals is deserted as is the entire top tier (why? this is one of the headline serie a fixtures) and there's no atmosphere at all. The pitch being almost grey doesn't help either, neither does the boring football. milan look slow and lethargic going forward and napoli only dangerous when they've got numbers on the break.


In italy every club gets on TV so theres no point in fans going to game sbecause they just watch on TV. Clubs make more money from tv deals than a season of ticket sales. And tickets are cheap aswell my Champions League ticket for in 10 days was only 27.50.

Travel around italy isnt exactly easy either its a 1500 mile round trip from Naples to Milan so away support will be minimal.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neymar scored his 100th career goal today with a nice header and on his 20th birthday as well. However Santos lost 2-1.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Not a lot better than 10 minutes of Explosion in the Sky and Valdes in GOD mode. 90% of that footage is from the past 3-4 years judging by Barca's kits (and Valdes' lack of hair).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



















I demand that these two have a child together.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I demand that these two have a child together.


Nah she's already had one with Iniesta (see the guy in the black tracksuit in the first pic).

Has his hairline and everything..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^^^ Lulz didn't even notice...Speaking of Iniesta, apparently him and Pedro have resumed training. Thank god!

Some sweet pics/quotes I came across, a tribute to the GOAT midfielder. Thought it would be cool to post. 


















































































:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Balague and a poll in Marca both recently labelled him the greatest Spanish footballer of all time. I know Scholes said last week he was his greatest ever opponent, along with Zidane and Xavi. He was the best player on the pitch in both the games at the Bernabeu this season. Van Gaal's last few sentences are spot on.

Also:










Not sure what Rossell and friends are doing at No 10.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can't think of a better Spanish footballer tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The obvious names that spring to mind are Zubizaretta, Casillas, Xavi, Raul and Villa. I'd rate him above all of them though. It's no coincidence his rise to prominence has coincided with Spain and Barcelona emerging as two of the greatest club and international sides ever, and that both look significantly weaker without him, especially Spain. You could even argue Xavi was not close to being the player he's been for the past 3 or 4 years until Iniesta came along, same goes for Messi (though to a lesser extent as he was obviously right at the start of his career at that point).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Casillas and Raul, 2A and 2B.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd go with Xavi and Villa tbh. Raul was dropped before Spain became the force they are and his goal record doesn't stand up to Villa's. Xavi needs no explanation, though then again neither does Casillas.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> ^^^ Lulz didn't even notice...Speaking of Iniesta, apparently him and Pedro have resumed training. Thank god!
> 
> Some sweet pics/quotes I came across, a tribute to the GOAT midfielder. Thought it would be cool to post.
> 
> :andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres


dunno how do they stack up against the Scholes ones lol. Scholes has a bit more name value in Zidane AND Pele.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Zidane was being honest his answer to that question would've been "I was the best", nor would he be likely to name Barca players considering he's the DOF at Madrid and they hit their peak after he retired. As for Pele... the guy thinks Neymar is the best footballer in the world, I don't think anyone takes him seriously these days.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> If Zidane was being honest his answer to that question would've been "I was the best", nor would he be likely to name Barca players considering he's the DOF at Madrid and they hit their peak after he retired. As for Pele... the guy thinks Neymar is the best footballer in the world, I don't think anyone takes him seriously these days.


Dont disrespect Neymar he's already started counting his goals for Brazil under 17's in his tally. 100 goals directly on his 20th birthday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

pele's probably counting them


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> pele's probably counting them


Most likely. They havent started counting friendlies yet though so he's either not that good or we've got a few miles to add on to this 'prodigy'


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We all gonna act like uyol isn't one of the best spanish players of all time?



Gunner14 said:


> dunno how do they stack up against the Scholes ones lol. Scholes has a bit more name value in Zidane AND Pele.


Lol that Zidane quote will never be forgotten.

The Barca team look so disjointed without Iniesta, I can't wait until he comes back and pray he stays injury free for the rest of the season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd say: Iniesta, Saint Iker, Raul, Xavi. In that order. Villa is a notch below them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Carrick would be above them all if he was Spanish. :carrick


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Luis Suarez would be Spain's #1 goalkeeper if she was Spanish. Ask Gyan. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> I'd say: Iniesta, Saint Iker, Raul, Xavi. In that order. Villa is a notch below them.


I'd agree Villa is a notch below if we're talking "Best ever player from Spain". I was talking about "Best Player to play for Spain", though, and for that he's second to only Iniesta (who tops both, regardless). It's the same logic for Rooney and Owen, Rooney being the better player but Owen being the better England player.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Needs more Di Stéfano. But he is about as Spanish as nitromalta is Italian. :torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> Carrick would be above them all if he was Spanish. :carrick



You got that right :carrick


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Balague and a poll in Marca both recently labelled him the greatest Spanish footballer of all time. I know Scholes said last week he was his greatest ever opponent, along with Zidane and Xavi. He was the best player on the pitch in both the games at the Bernabeu this season. Van Gaal's last few sentences are spot on.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



They can take that prick back to barca with them if they want.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Any news on Busquets injury ?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ABKiss said:


> Any news on Busquets injury ?


He's training, but doubtful. Masch will start tomorrow.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Needs more Di Stéfano. But he is about as Spanish as nitromalta is Italian. :torres


He played for Spain though and is more spanish than Puskas at least.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Balague and a poll in Marca both recently labelled him the greatest Spanish footballer of all time. I know Scholes said last week he was his greatest ever opponent, along with Zidane and Xavi. He was the best player on the pitch in both the games at the Bernabeu this season. Van Gaal's last few sentences are spot on.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


David Cameron is a Villa fan so unlucky/lucky depending on what you think of him. 
:bridge


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Beard is gone, which means Messi is back to god mode. 

Also Pedro, Iniesta and Busquets have been named in the 23 man squad :viera. I'm sure Pep wont risk them for this game though. 

Prediction: 3-1 Barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Soldado out. Bye bye Los Che.

3-0 Barcelona.

Iniesta on the bench :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao

Cesc with an absolute beauty


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo

That pass. Sweet finish from Cesc but fuck knows what the keeper was doing.

Rami looking shocking, worrying this guy has been linked so heavily with Barcelona for the past 18 months.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca vs Bilbao final will be good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bilbao should be everyone's second club.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alba is such a fucking quality player. Neutralizing Sanchez everytime.

Edit: Valencia are a mess at the back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Bilbao should be everyone's second club.



Haha, i've always liked valencia a little but yeah bilbao are up there now interms of liking foreign teams along with Ajax and footballing reason's barca :andres


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Llorente, Muniain and Martinez. :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't forget BIELSA, one of the most charismatic managers around.

23 cup wins as well, more than Madrid. Not bad for a Basque-only club.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Don't forget BIELSA, one of the most charismatic managers around.
> 
> 23 cup wins as well, more than Madrid. Not bad for a Basque-only club.


That's amazing it's like someone having an all london team and been that succesful or all manchester if you like.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They're also the only Spanish team outside Barca and Madrid to have never been relegated.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Damn, Barca are wiping the floor with us. After the 20th minute, Barca have been as dominant as they can ever be, without scoring more than one, thankfully.

I say thankfully, but we don't really have a chance in the second half, unless we get a freak goal, and then defend like hell. lol, that's never gonna happen, Rami and Ruiz never like clearing the ball. Either under manager's instruction or they just play like that... either way, when you're playing Barca, start clearing the ball.

Also, what a poor goal to concede, Alves is a terrible goalkeeper really, we miss Guaita badly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> They're also the only Spanish team outside Barca and Madrid to have never been relegated.


Remember hearing that on one of the fifa's, see gaming can be educational.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> That's amazing it's like someone having an all london team and been that succesful or all manchester if you like.


nah i wouldnt compare it like that, the Basque area is 21,000km2 while london is only 1,500km2, if you were to compare it it is marginally larger than Wales and has roughly the same population


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi looking so deadly here, but just can't find the net.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nas said:


> Damn, Barca are wiping the floor with us. After the 20th minute, Barca have been as dominant as they can ever be, without scoring more than one, thankfully.
> 
> I say thankfully, but we don't really have a chance in the second half, unless we get a freak goal, and then defend like hell. lol, that's never gonna happen, Rami and Ruiz never like clearing the ball. Either under manager's instruction or they just play like that... either way, when you're playing Barca, start clearing the ball.
> 
> Also, what a poor goal to concede, *Alves is a terrible goalkeeper really,* we miss Guaita badly.


How sure are you about this?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> nah i wouldnt compare it like that, the Basque area is 21,000km2 while london is only 1,500km2, if you were to compare it it is marginally larger than Wales and has roughly the same population


What does land area matter? If we're talking the number of eligible people Bilbao have to choose from, the population of London is a hell of a lot higher than that of Wales, and Basque country if you're right in saying they have roughly the same population.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

XAVI!

Complete dominance!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> What does land area matter? If we're talking the number of eligible people Bilbao have to choose from, the population of London is a hell of a lot higher than that of Wales, and Basque country if you're right in saying they have roughly the same population.


as london has a much higher population density, there is also several more high quality teams in that smaller area


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves is far better Guaita, how anyone can think otherwise is madness to me. Alves should be Brazil's first choice in my opinion.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves is brilliant. You don't often see a keeper stop Messi the way he did today. Him and Alba were stunning. 

I'm very pleased with the performance. Besides looking a little shaky defensively, it was a great display. How fucking good was Cesc in the midfield? Threatening and created plays, he was wonderful to watch today and it was hands down his best performance of the season imo. I hope Pep realizes that's where he should be playing. 

Good to see Iniesta back and Pedro and Busquets should be ready for games this weekend. 

Motm goes to Diego Alves for me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Putting it here, because I don't want to bump the transfer thread.



> Bayern Munich have completed a deal to sign highly-rated Swiss midfielder Xherdan Shaqiri, who will join the Bundesliga giants for the start of next season.
> 
> Shaqiri passed a medical in Munich earlier this week and signed a four-year contract with Die Roten after Basel accepted a reported *€10 million* transfer fee for the player.


The fucking cunts...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Who are?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

no value in the market :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's actually fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was hyped a lot. How'd he manage to go for so cheap? Ozil is another one who was hyped and went cheap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

robben replacement

plus there are add ons


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


> He was hyped a lot. How'd he manage to go for so cheap? Ozil is another one who was hyped and went cheap.



Unlike porto, basel and most german clubs don't hold the bigger teams for ransom, that's all i can think of.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There was a lot of speculation that Bayern were after Hoilett. Now it looks like it would be a bit unlikely with the wingers they have. The difference in compensation is massive if he goes abroad. He better go to an English club when he leaves.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Alves is far better Guaita, how anyone can think otherwise is madness to me. Alves should be Brazil's first choice in my opinion.


No.

Guiata is superior. Alves makes the hollywood saves, yes. But he has made so many clangers, it's unbelievable.Also, he can't kick the ball further than the half way line, for most of the time.

Guaita is an all round much better keeper. Much much better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dont see why they need shaqiri. Robben should be sold and instead they should just play Kroos as creative midfielder to get the most out of ribery


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's about as good of a deal as you can get these days. 

I've been in love with Shaqiri since he DESTROYED United. I really hope he does well at Bayern, fantastic player.

:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger

^^^yeah, he mad.

Edit: I wonder were Robben will end up now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Back at Chelsea, they need a good wide player with an end product.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They already have Malouda. What other wingers are needed?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Robben won't go anywhere, he's committed himself to Bayern and wants a new contract, he's injured a lot so signing Shaqiri makes sense. They wouldn't sell him either, he's their star player in a team full of brilliant players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They dont need Robben. With Muller and Ribery, they already have two wingers. And either way Ribery is class when he has Kroos supporting him, which he cant unless Robben is off. Remember back at the start of this season with Kroos?

Sell him. I know squad depth is vital but playing Kroos to get the most out of Ribery and developing Muller further is a must.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Muller is far too good a passer of the ball to be shoved out wide. Sort of like Mata/Silva. Regardless, they shouldn't sell Robben as he's their best player.

Also:

"It is clear that for any player of Barcelona's youth squad their dream is to play for the club's first team," Alba said during a press conference.

"Any player as a kid dreams of winning things with Barca," Alba said in an interview with Gol Television.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Good to see Ribery is still overrated... 



BkB Hulk said:


> They already have Malouda. What other wingers are needed?


But Malouda has been dire for two years now, Robben is easily better.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ribery is ridiculously overrated. Never seen the appeal in him to be honest.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't like Ribéry at all, but from 2005 to 2008/9 he was fantastic. One of the best wingers in Europe during that time frame.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If anything I find ribery underrated. On a good day he's the best winger on earth possibly, with insane speed and technique nailing around 3 or 4 assists or goals


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> Good to see Ribery is still overrated...
> 
> 
> 
> But Malouda has been dire for two years now, Robben is easily better.


Exactly. I don't want Chelsea getting better. :balo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> Exactly. I don't want Chelsea getting better. :balo


Impossible to stop :terry


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How's the improvement over the past twelve months been? :balo2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

how's albiol been doing. apparently we'll be making a move in the summer if kolo leaves.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't Ribery decline after his injury playing for France against Italy at (I think) Euro 08, I've heard less people raving about him since he came back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He has his days. Muller needs to play right behind Gomez.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ribery had been pretty mediocre since Euro 08 but he looked very good in the CL games I saw him in this season.



Kiz said:


> how's albiol been doing. apparently we'll be making a move in the summer if kolo leaves.


Doesn't get a game at Madrid, even the out of form Carvalho and the youngster Varane are ahead of him now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Albiol needs to go back to Valencia, he'd be much happier there at least.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

To be fair, Varane is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anyone watching Newcastle vs. Melbourne right now? Haven't seen much A-League discussion here, not surprising, the A-League kinda sucks.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Fargerov said:


> Anyone watching Newcastle vs. Melbourne right now? Haven't seen much A-League discussion here, not surprising, *the A-League kinda sucks*.


Helped you guys qualify for a world cup though :side:

I have no interest in the Melbourne Fart but I actually went to a decent A-League game last night.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Helped you guys qualify for a world cup though :side:
> 
> I have no interest in the Melbourne Fart but I actually went to a decent A-League game last night.


Heheh. Only unbeaten team in the World Cup. 

:troll

Yeah, I saw the Mariners/Victory game and it was actually pretty good. Best game i've seen since some random NQ Fury game a while ago.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

kinda sucks?

lol its awful


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> kinda sucks?
> 
> lol its awful


What are you talking about?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i am well aware of the greatest highlights of the a league. i watch our very own dario vidosic miss about 20 shots per game sometimes


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lol. A Melbourne Heart player got 2 yellow cards and wasn't sent off.

Even the referee's in the A-League are shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

From what Ive seen, Ribery had a fantastic start to the season. Its just when Robben returned he hasnt been as dynamic


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Fargerov said:


> Lol. A Melbourne Heart player got 2 yellow cards and wasn't sent off.
> 
> Even the referee's in the A-League are shit.


The referee's are the dirt worst since day one, a bunch of posers who enjoy being on national tv despite the fact that they have no talent.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

KING CARLOS' goal last night was pretty outstanding tbf. But yeah, A-League does suck in general.



Fargerov said:


> Lol. A Melbourne Heart player got 2 yellow cards and wasn't sent off.
> 
> Even the referee's in the A-League are shit.


:lmao

More quality A-League reffing.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> SOCCEROO David Carney has terminated his one-year contract with AD Alcorcon in Spain's second division after failing to hold down a regular spot in the team.
> 
> A report by as.com said the midfielder, who still harbours aspirations to be part of Australia's 2014 World Cup campaign, managed a total of just 43 minutes over three league games and 136 minutes in Cup competition since arriving at the club in mid-October last year.
> 
> ...


http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/231358,socceroo-carney-pulls-the-plug-on-spain.aspx

I'm guessing he'll go to Newcastle or Central Coast.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> If anything I find ribery underrated. On a good day he's the best winger on earth possibly, with insane speed and technique nailing around 3 or 4 assists or goals





redeadening said:


> From what Ive seen, Ribery had a fantastic start to the season. Its just when Robben returned he hasnt been as dynamic


You seem to be a huge Ribery fan for some reason. May I remind you Robben carried Bayern to the final of the Champions League, Ribery was just another player that season. We'll see if Ribery can do the same for Bayern this season, somehow doubt it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's very hard to call Robben their best player considering he is rarely fit to be called upon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

didnt know fitness was related to how much talent a player has


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> You seem to be a huge Ribery fan for some reason. May I remind you Robben carried Bayern to the final of the Champions League, Ribery was just another player that season. We'll see if Ribery can do the same for Bayern this season, somehow doubt it.


You're right about all of that... but that was two years ago. Ribery has looked great when i've seen him this season. Not saying he's better than Robben though, with him you're talking about possibly the best player in the world outside of the obvious top 4.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> didnt know fitness was related to how much talent a player has


It doesn't, but it has a huge effect on their effectiveness, no?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Seb, you really think Robben is a top 5 player in the world?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Forza Di Natale.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Seb, you really think Robben is a top 5 player in the world?


I think he's definitely in with a shout of being the best player outside of Messi/Iniesta/Xavi/Ronaldo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think he's too happy to live off his performances from 2 seasons ago. He has done nothing of note since. I'd have plenty above him. 

He is a huge talent, but a combination of being too injury prone and sometimes a lack of drive stops him fulfilling his potential.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL barca 2-0 down lol :alves


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well in Perfect Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


>


(Y) Supernatural.

And you or seb wanna tell me what the hell is going on with barca just seen the scoreline, so i can't comment on anything.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> (Y) Supernatural.
> 
> And you or seb wanna tell me what the hell is going on with barca just seen the scoreline, so i can't comment on anything.


Our away form has been shit this season, so shit infact it's impossible to comprehend. At home we are still pretty much a fortress but home wins aren't enough so it's no excuse. 

I have no idea about this starting line up. Osasuna is always difficult away but Cesc, Xavi and Iniesta are all benched.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Away from home on a frozen pitch, not a recipe for success given Barca's form away from home this season. Pedro's done nothing and Sanchez keeps losing the ball. Thiago has been the only decent player thus far. Shouldn't have left both Xavi and Iniesta on the bench. Osasuna have been clinical and took both their chances. 2nd goal was brilliant. More bad refereeing going against Barca as well, Sanchez had the ball in the net at 1-0 and it was wrongly given offside.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So you shift Fabregas out of position all season to accommodate Xavi and Iniesta. Then when you leave both them out you don't play Fabgregas?

Strange.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Has Pep just given up the league already and is just focusing on the Champions League??? Sure seems like it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just looked up the starting 11 and yeah it's not a 3 in midfield that would win to many tough away games. Saying that i see barca scoring atleast 2, surely they will.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> So you shift Fabregas out of position all season to accommodate Xavi and Iniesta. Then when you leave both them out you don't play Fabgregas?
> 
> Strange.


Fabregas has had plenty of opportunities in the middle. At the start of the season he was practically a CF and since his injury he's been in the middle a fair bit too, often forcing Iniesta out wide. That happened in both the first two Clasico's this season and the same thing happened in both. Fabregas looked lost, was switched out wide at half time, suddenly looked a much better player (scored in the first Clasico coming in from the left), and Barca a much better team with Iniesta in the middle, being the best player on the pitch in both those games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Fabregas has had plenty of opportunities in the middle, forcing Iniesta out wide. That happened in both the first two Clasico's this season and the same thing happened in both. Fabregas looked lost, was switched out wide at half time, suddenly looked a much better player (scored in the first Clasico coming in from the left), and Barca a much better team with Iniesta in the middle, being the best player on the pitch in both those games.


Oh, fair enough. Most times I've seen him play this year he was lining up almost as a forward.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JasonLives said:


> Has Pep just given up the league already and is just focusing on the Champions League??? Sure seems like it.


I couldn't imagine him giving up on the league especially with so many game still remaining. 

But he certainly underestimated it this time. It's been a disastrous performance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What's the opinion on alexis from the barca support? I've only seem him play very well once for them, away at the bernebeu. Apart from that he seems very wasteful, with poor passing and very prone to a dive.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JasonLives said:


> Has Pep just given up the league already and is just focusing on the Champions League??? Sure seems like it.


_Now why would he do that ? Pep or any manager at anyclub would never do this. I hate when people say this. A manager and wants to win as much as possible , espically at Barca.

Lol at the referee being against Barca again. Rather poor performance , Barca look a shade of the team they did this time last year._


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> What's the opinion on alexis from the barca support? I've only seem him play very well once for them, away at the bernebeu. Apart from that he seems very wasteful, with poor passing and very prone to a dive.


I'd be lying if I said I wasn't becoming frustrated with him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's been poor. He's looked clinical in front of goal though and has got some important goals. So can't hate too much. He should've had a goal tonight too, at 1-1 I see Barca being far more relaxed, but not to be.

He had a great game right before that first Clasico (which was a game where he scored and did little else) where he scored a couple of goals and looked like dynamite, forget who it was against.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought he lead the line well at the bernebeu considering its not his usual role. He always occupied and stretched the Madrid centre halves which gave messi, Iniesta and co. more space to operate. Since then he has looked very average and out of sync with the rest of the barca players.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Putting a ten spot on Barca to win or draw. After Henry costing me a fortune earlier...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Putting a ten spot on Barca to win or draw. After Henry costing me a fortune earlier...


Chelsea let me down i needed them to score for my prem goals goals goals (all except spurs game)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hala Osasuna! 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello is pretty sick, yo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Expect leverkusen to get hammered by Dortmund 2nite !!

hyped !!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Absolutely unbelievable, 2 wrongly disallowed goals, how much more crap refereeing are Barca going to have to suffer this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Expect leverkusen to get hammered by Dortmund 2nite !!
> 
> hyped !!


That game was an early kick off, not live on espn.

:troll

It's happened to me before, espn has a nack for it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow, Messi is completely off ( he will probably score because I now said so ). If its one player that maybe could have used some rest its him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> That game was an early kick off, not live on espn.
> 
> :troll
> 
> It's happened to me before, espn has a nack for it.




well, as long as they still show it tonight it'll be OK.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, that's the title definitely gone. Too under par against the smaller teams away from homes, the games you have to win to take titles. Give Messi a rest, beat Bilbao in the cup, and then make a go at the Champions League, which I still see Barcelona winning, given their formidable home form and 3 wins from 3 against the big teams still in that tournament this season away from home (Milan and Madrid x2).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm not giving up on my team until it's mathematically impossible for us to win. 

That being said Pep really needs to step up here and tell Messi he can't play because the guy needs a rest.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I'm not giving up on my team until it's mathematically impossible for us to win.
> 
> That being said Pep really needs to step up here and tell Messi he can't play because the guy needs a rest.


I wish I had you're optimism, I just can't see Barça coming back from what will be ten points. We just have to concentrate on the Champs League and the Cup Final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JEKingOfKings said:


> I wish I had you're optimism, I just can't see Barça coming back from what will be ten points. We just have to concentrate on the Champs League and the Cup Final.


If my team goes out there and puts in the heart to win games even when the competition seems grim I will support them all the way. 

I feel like shit (probably me having a cold but todays loss isn't helping lolz). But we can still win the CDR and the CL which would still be a very successful season. Not to mention if we crush Madrid in April, or even better yet eliminate them in the CL, winning the league would be pretty bittersweet. Madrid fans desperately want to see them beat us, but I have faith that we wont give them that. 

I can't really blame the players today or even Pep. Those pitch conditions were treacherous and our players didn't even look like themselves, they were never ready for that. I was very impressed with Thiago, Cuenca and Tello. Especially Tello, the kid is something special and is going to have a fantastic career here. 

Barca fans what are your thoughts on Cuenca? I mean I like him as a winger but his abilities just scream central midfielder to me....Dat pass, dat touch, dat dribbling ability and dat vision. The only thing he really lacks is pace.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd pick Tello over Alexis.

Cuenca is unreal for it being his first season in the first team.

Also, Messi is in dire need of a rest. Pep should put his foot down on that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello is pretty amazing.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another hat-trick by Guidetti.

Keep scoring them goals John! Cant see him being a starter in the Euro´s but he should be right behind Ibra and Elmander at this point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

3 hat tricks in 3 games or something like that. immense.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Tello is pretty amazing.


I think that was his fourth league game for Barça and he's really impressed me. Good pace, good ball skill and looks to have an eye for goal, no doubt a star for the future.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid going behind again, doubt it'll last but if it does then it'll make me even more frustrated about yesterdays result.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ramos is such a piece of shit, red card and of course he doesn't get it. 

Refereeing is Spain is such a disgrace.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck Off ref.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo with dem penalties 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Brilliant hattrick goal from ronaldo, amazing dip on a shot


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Levante's second goal is the best of the night, so far. Classy counter attack.

If Madrid hang on, the league is over.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

10 points lol, go on Real!


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

10 points baby!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Im shitting myself watching the African Cup Final

Insane. 120 minutes. Drogba misses a penalty. Then each team scores 7 penalties in a row, then Kolo misses and them Zambia missed!

And now Gervinho did what he does best and missed. Fuck


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ZAMBIA :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats to Zambia, I'm so happy to hear this news. YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

And fuck off, Barcelona. iHala Madrid!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well deserved after the tragedy of 93.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

chelsea players and penalties just dont agree


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lulz where did all these Madrid fans pop out of? 

Expected result was expected. 

Levante showed a lot of heart, and were brilliant the first half. The red card was definitely the turning point, shame they didn't get the result. 

Nobody is likely going to stop Madrid, even if they manage to go down 1-0 early on in all their games. Best we can do to them in the league is crush them at the Camp Nou in April. Anyways I'd still be more than happy with a CDR and CL win as difficult as those trophies are looking right now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The only games I can see Madrid dropping points are against Betis, Bilbao, Atletico de Madrid and Barça away and Valencia at home, so there's still a glimmer of a chance. But that's if Barça are near perfect from here till the end of the season and Madrid start to slip up. Big if.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo is just outrageous. Outfuckingrageous. That last goal, The ball shouldn't be able to move like that. That's jedi shit.

Guy scored 3, could have had 6. He's one of the most intelligent footballers I've ever seen, his attacking movement is flawless.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

seeing the guy who came off 12 minute on from zambia crying on the bench is absolutely tragic. luckily for them they went on to win. would've liked to have seen yaya/kolo win it though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Benzema was the best player in the game by a wide margin. Levante knew it too. They marked the shit out of him.

Ramos being bitchboy again. FUCKING GIVE IT A REST. I hate the partnership of Pepe and Ramos. One of the two will _always_ fuck up, while perfectly capable Raul Albiol hasn't seen a game in 2000 years.

Ozil was dreadful in the first half but he came to life in what little he played in the second half. Granero + Alonso is looking deadly. Nobody does Xabi Alonso's job better than him and Granero just perfectly complements him unlike Lass or Khedira. Mourinho, it seems, doesn't think much of Nuri Sahin.

All in all, Madrid should've had like 20 goals in the match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why did Madrid buy Sahin when they aren't even using him?

On the League, Madrid will drop points, but Barcelona will have to go on a winning streak to salvage the League. Even if we consider Camp Nou a forgone conclusion, that's still 7 points. There is no point for Madrid to be complacent because this is Barcelona we are talking about.

This year, at the Camp Nou, I can see Madrid edging it past Barcelona though. That would be the ultimate humiliation for the season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sahin doesn't get games because Alonso is in the team, and he's their most important player (by a considerable margin). Though it's surprising he's seen basically no game time whatsoever. Back to Dortmund at the end of the season?

Madrid can't beat Barca, they couldn't do it over two legs at the start of the season when the Barca players were completely out of shape, and they couldn't do it from 3 opportunities, including 2 at the Bernabeu, whilst Barca have been below par, in the middle of a run where if you took those games out, Madrid have won 26 games in a row. Barca will take the Champions League, they're just too good in the big games and won't lose over two legs.

Fuck's happened to Levante? They're a shadow of the side they were, they started the year in the top 4 but I don't think they've won a game in 2012 yet.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Levante are a squad built of old players, once the wheels came off from their start this was always going to happen. They were great defensively at the start I the season, but the old legs in the team were never going to be able to keep it up for too long.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tbf Seb, if Madrid took their chances against Barca in the league and the cup, they could have won those games. Barca do give them a lot of chances it seems. I think they are getting closer to beating Barca and right now it's their mentality that is stopping them.

I'm not sure if they can fix that this season though and I can't see Barca losing at the Camp Nou. Especially if only pride is on the line.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Tbf Seb, if Madrid took their chances against Barca in the league and the cup, they could have won those games. Barca do give them a lot of chances it seems. I think they are getting closer to beating Barca and right now it's their mentality that is stopping them.
> 
> I'm not sure if they can fix that this season though and I can't see Barca losing at the Camp Nou. Especially if only pride is on the line.


They got dominated in the league game after about the first 30 minutes, and were outplayed in the first leg of the cup game. Both of which were in their back yard. Second leg of the cup game they were the better team but didn't take their chances. They also should've had 3 red cards in those two cup games, they'd have never come back from 2-0 to 2-2 had Diarra been sent off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think that last game will have given Madrid a lot of belief. I think they're more suited to playing at the Nou Camp anyways.

Would make an epic CL final.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> They got dominated in the league game after about the first 30 minutes, and were outplayed in the first leg of the cup game. Both of which were in their back yard. Second leg of the cup game they were the better team but didn't take their chances. They also should've had 3 red cards in those two cup games, they'd have never come back from 2-0 to 2-2 had Diarra been sent off.


Barca wouldn't have won the first match had Messi been sent off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Umm, that was never a red, he pulled out of that challenge. Mourinho didn't even make a fuss about it.

Whereas Diarra hacking down Messi from behind, Carvalho taking Messi down from behind, and Pepe stamping on Messi's hand were all second yellow cards (the stamp should've been a straight red).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I really feel Camp Nou will be the moment where Madrid puts everything behind them and goes on to defeat Barcelona. The morale at Madrid is higher than previous 'clasicos' and Madrid have come close many times this season already. It won't be a decisive thrashing, but it will be a victory.

For CL, I really want to see Barca and Madrid again. In the QFs or the semis, it's going to be epic. For the final, I'd prefer teams not named Barcelona or Real Madrid, but I'm fine--if that's the final.

I'd much rather see Bayern and Arsenal go at it though. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm not going to be able to watch if Madrid get the league trophy at the camp nou. Too painful.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, like Razor King, I'd rather see Barca play someone like Bayern in the final just because we see so many Clasico's and obviously it's the CL and a chance to see different match ups across Europe. Would be sweet to play Madrid again in the semi finals, though.

League is gone, Madrid have been in formidable form and deserve it, Barca to bad away from home, but when you've won several league titles on the bounce, one lacklustre year isn't too disheartening. I always value the Champions League higher anyway and if they go out of that tournament then I will be genuinely gutted. Don't see Mourinho staying beyond this season, whatever happens, though it'll feel a bit of failure for him if he doesn't give Madrid a CL title, because that's what they really want.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid? Barcelona? Bayern?










Clearly continental clubs haven't heard of the #CHARGE


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What about beckenbauer coming out slating robben?

About time someone said it. He's been poor for too long whenever he has been fit enough to play.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> seeing the guy who came off 12 minute on from zambia crying on the bench is absolutely tragic. luckily for them they went on to win.












:sad:










:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Amazing Zambia won, fucking epic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rangers are going into administration.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wow Rangers have gone into administration

edit: yeah what he said


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Shocking mismanagement of the club.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jesus, I didn't think it would go as far as going into administration, and I'm not going to say the title is ours just yet, it was only 3 months ago we were 15 points behind them although looking at the form we are in and the fact that Rangers don't have any decent strikers since they failed to replace Jelavic so it's hard for me to restrain my celebrations

But our owner has said that we don't need Rangers to flourish but the only fixture in the SPL that comes close to having a worldwide audience is the Old Firm derby so if Rangers to go bust then surely the TV Money would go down contract by contract unless another team somehow flourishes (which looking at the state of the SPL clubs doesn't seem very likely) then it may get to the point that the SPL is on par with the League of Ireland in terms of reputation and money.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor Rangers fans. Tbh though, the Old Firm derby lost its appeal for me a long, long time ago anyway. Once the likes of Larsson & Sutton left Celtic, the quality of the two teams is just incomparable to what it used to be. I honestly can't remember the last time I got even the least bit excited about a Rangers/Celtic match.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JasonLives said:


> Another hat-trick by Guidetti.
> 
> Keep scoring them goals John! Cant see him being a starter in the Euro´s but he should be right behind Ibra and Elmander at this point.


I'm a big Feyenoord fan and I absolutely love Guidetti. Really hope he stays one more year but I don't think that's gonna happen


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

portsmouth facing a 10 pt deduction for going into administration also


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

"Let the others come after us. We welcome the chase. It is healthy for us. We will never hide from it. Never fear, inevitably we shall have our years of failure, and when they arrive, we must reveal tolerance and sanity. No matter the days of anxiety that come our way, we shall emerge stronger because of the trials to be overcome. That has been the philosophy of the Rangers since the days of the gallant pioneers." - Bill Struth. Follow Follow.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm about to head out to the Gallowgate to get absolutely slaughtered thanks to this.

I expect them to fold within a few months, once this court case is sorted out and they realise the complete and utter stupidity of loaning money on future season tickets.

HA. HA. HA.

Yes this does amuse me.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Craig said:


> I'm about to head out to the Gallowgate to get absolutely slaughtered thanks to this.
> 
> I expect them to fold within a few months, once this court case is sorted out and they realise the complete and utter stupidity of loaning money on future season tickets.
> 
> ...


3 in a row amuses me. Any reason to celebrate.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rangers and Celtic need to join the premier league.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Rangers and Celtic need to join the premier league.


Erm, No.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Erm, No.


Why Swansea and Cardiff?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AJ22 said:


> Why Swansea and Cardiff?


They never got shoved right into the top division maybe celtic and rangers in the championship. but moving from the spl would kill scottish football, not sure many would care down here but i'm sure plenty in scotland would.

How would it work in the old firm were to come to the prem, 22 teams? anything other than that would fuck with the whole league system relegation and promotion wise for that season.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> They never got shoved right into the top division maybe celtic and rangers in the championship. but moving from the spl would kill scottish football, not sure many would care down here but i'm sure plenty in scotland would.
> 
> How would it work in the old firm were to come to the prem, 22 teams? anything other than that would fuck with the whole league system relegation and promotion wise for that season.


You can work out new league structures, I don't think it will happen for a long time if ever, a lot of things would have to be sorted out for it to ever happen. But it is no different from two Welsh teams leaving their leagues to play in a different country, regardless of what level they started at.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not sure why all the celtic fans are happy ? if we do go bust then the spl wiill die , no one will buy the tv rights , therefore the money won't be there and it will just be like a Irish league with no one wanting to play in the spl


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Celtic aren't really a scottish club. They're an irish club that happen to play in scotland.

its just gunna get worse for the old firm as the gap between the league's grows.

Put the old firm in the championship for starters then put clubs like Aberdeen, Hearts and Hibs in league one.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Also, we aren't in Administration at the moment either.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Celtic and Rangers going straight into the Premier League is nothing but a pipe dream as much as I would love to see it, it will never happen and that's something that both clubs is going to have to accept

Being let straight into League 2 is probably more plausable but on the other hand chances are that 1 or 2 star players from each team will leave but each team should have enough quality to get promoted but if the let's say tomorow the Football League had a vote on it I seriously think they would Vote No on it

Realisticly the only chance I think we have of playing football in England is if we start in the Non-Leagues I would say the Blue Square Premier League would let us in but my biggest worry about that is, since there is only 2 promotion places avaliable (1 automatic the other through play-offs) and if one the teams fails to get promoted in the same season they are let in then it could cripple one of us financially


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Restructuring our league for Celtic and Rangers? Fack off :lol

As WWE_TNA said, they can go start in the Championship. Maybe even League 1.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was saying it could be easily done, I wasn't saying I think it will happen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It couldn't be easily done though (Old Firm inserted into the Prem).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It could.

I mean isnt wales part of the premier league with swansea?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rangers and Celtic would get relegated with their current sqauds.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> It could.
> 
> I mean isnt wales part of the premier league with swansea?


But Swansea didn't start out in the premier league which is what people are getting at. League 1 and 2 may be a bit more easier to work around but not the premier League


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cardiff, Swansea, Merthyr Tidfill (Be fucked if I know how to spell that clubs name), Newport County and Wrexham were all elected into the English Football League before the League of Wales was founded and it get's even more complicated if one those Welsh teams were to qualify for Europe as then on the LoW would lose a European place

So if Cardiff were to win the League Club then the clubs based in the Welsh leagues would only get 3 places in Europe instead of there allocated 4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> It could.
> 
> I mean isnt wales part of the premier league with swansea?


They have no right to be just thrown straight into the Premier League. That's the issue here. Not them coming to the English leagues.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jelly & Ice Cream.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Pope67 said:


> Jelly & Ice Cream.







If Rangers do get 10 points deducted and then take only 7 points from there next 4 games and we win the next 4 then we could win the title with a win at Ibrox which would be fucking amazing if we did and the Huns may just explode with Rage seeing Lenny lift the trohpy


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



danny_boy said:


> If Rangers do get 10 points deducted and then take only 7 points from there next 4 games and we win the next 4 then we could win the title with a win at Ibrox which would be fucking amazing if we did and the Huns may just explode with Rage seeing Lenny lift the trohpy


That would be even funnier if it was playing a wee tune! :lmao
Tbh I don't think the police and the SFA would allow a title decider at the Reichstag, could be trouble, you know what that lot are like when they lose (bad enough when they win!)
I'm not bothered if it's in Dunfermline, I just want to see us with the title!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well it's now official, they are in administration and I'm hearing rumours that Starchclyde police are wanting reassurances that they will be paid for policing the game on Saturday against Killie

Mind you if they can't afford the Police then I'm sure us Celtic fans can do a chip-in so we can get Manchester Police to police the game on Saturday 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

10 points deducted and still in second. Only in Spain Scotland.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm a Rangers fan so this might appear biased, and for all I care, it is.

But...

Rangers really aren't just some football team in Scotland, they are part of the modern face of Scotland as part of the Old Firm. It won't just be Rangers fans who are affected by what may happen. Scottish football isn't that great, crowds are dropping, the back pages are more often than not dominated by off-the-pitch stuff than football stories. Take Rangers out of the SPL? SPL won't be worth even half as much in the future.

Sky won't care about Scottish football if the Old Firm derby doesn't exist anymore, Celtic will probably dominate in the short-term, but without Rangers, they will lose their biggest selling point which is the fact they are part of the Old Firm. Rangers and Celtic mean more to each other financially than the other would care to admit. The only game in Scotland which can even compare, and even then it's a stretch, is the Edinburgh derby - even that isn't looking good for the future, with Hearts having had problems and Hibs fighting relegation. Can't see too many people subscribing to see games, with all due respect, such as Aberdeen vs Dunfermline. To be perfectly honest, Celtic versus any other team than Rangers, should win. Scottish football WILL, as the pundit prophets of doom keep telling us, die.

The thing that annoys me is that we've been given no real answers from the Rangers board. We've heard plenty of snipping comments from the old board (Alastair Johnston for example) about the current situation at Ibrox. But the situation hasn't changed all that dramatically from a year ago when they were in charge looking to sell the club. Sir David Murray always said he would sell the club to someone with Rangers' best interests at heart. The old board kept saying that Craig Whyte wasn't to be trusted. Clearly one of them was wrong. And I don't think it was Murray.

The old board had members who had cash to invest in the club, but they didn't. They moaned when Whyte took over and got rid of most of them, despite that in any business takeover, there are inevitably changes at the top. David Murray didn't become the successful businessman that he is by making stupid ill informed decisions. Craig Whyte seemingly had a never-ending due diligence period before he took over the club. I don't think anyone with a business brain would have taken over any business, never mind a football club (given that it is one of the most difficult businesses to make a personal profit in) without having some sort of plan. Murray obviously agreed with the plan and the sale went ahead.

I'd like to sit here and say that I believe that Craig Whyte has got a plan that will work. While I have no doubt that he does have a plan, I can't say I'm full of confidence that it will be successful. The impending HMRC tax case has hung over the club since last year it seems. With the results of it being released soon (as far as I know), maybe this is just a ploy by Whyte to try to force their hand and announced the result early. Maybe this is Whyte's plan, to attempt to save the club from extinction by going into administration. He could be doing this to try to force the hand of some foreign businessman who might look at Rangers as an attractive purchase.

I don't know what is going to happen to Rangers, I don't think most of what I've said above makes sense, but I'm glad to have wrote some of that down. No matter what, I'll always be Rangers for life. I can watch old DVDs and videos and support them. I can remember my memories of past title wins, fantastic old firm victories and that run to Manchester a few years ago.

I just hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What I don't understand is why has Murray not been torn to shreds over this? This all goes back to when Murray was in charge and he was pissing away money he didn't have on garbage like Tore Andre Flo. It was his "business sense" that got Rangers into this mess, using EBT's was his genius idea. 
People are getting too caught up in the whole Old Firm, history of the club, effect on Scottish football nonsense, put simply - Rangers FC is a business, this business was completely mismanaged, and they broke the law. And when you break the law you get your arse handed to you, simple.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

My dad's Scottish and a Rangers fan, so, even though I live in Spain and more of a Barça supporter, I've grown up with Rangers in my life, so I consider them to be my second team. It's very worrying times indeed, I very much doubt that Rangers will cease to exit, but it will be a tough couple of years.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Like the guy above, my father was a hardcore Rangers nut. So grown up with an eye always on them. However, Scotland are doomed. Co-efficents are going to drop even further, and the only club that, in my opinion, had any chance of being a staple in Europe was Hearts, and look at the shit they are in.

Celtic fans can rejoice all they want, but in a few years, they'll wish that Rangers aren't folding up. They will lose a fair bit of revenue without the Old Firm derby, and maybe a few players who want something more than winning a title with no prestige for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dh3mydkrY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor Hearts.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Haha fuck Rangers. Miss-management of the absolute highest order.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

can't stand rangers or celtic so anything that fucks them over is fine by me.

haggis shagging ginger pricks.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wait......... Portsmouth are in admin again?


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anyone see the West Ham pen?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> can't stand rangers or celtic so anything that fucks them over is fine by me.
> 
> haggis shagging ginger pricks.


Nice stereotype you Corrie watching, Shaun Ryder wannabe, car theiving manc cunt.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Pope67 said:


> Nice stereotype you Corrie watching, Shaun Ryder wannabe, car theiving manc cunt.


Calm it, think you've had too much Iron Brew.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JakeC_91 said:


> Calm it, think you've had too much Iron Brew.


It's *Irn Bru* wee man.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Pope67 said:


> It's *Irn Bru* wee man.


Well you should know. :suarez1

I don't mind Rangers. It's Celtic that I hate.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Well you should know. :suarez1
> 
> I don't mind Rangers. It's Celtic that I hate.


Why? I'm guessing you were never neutral?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Pope67 said:


> Nice stereotype you Corrie watching, Shaun Ryder wannabe, car theiving manc cunt.


Corrie is shit, so are the Happy Mondays and I can't drive.

Although I am allowed in the sun for more than 5 minutes.

Och aye.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> Corrie is shit, *so are the Happy Mondays *and I can't drive.
> 
> Although I am allowed in the sun for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> Och aye.














But yeah, they are


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Pope67 said:


> It's *Irn Bru* wee man.


:terry


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Pope67 said:


> Why? I'm guessing you were never neutral?


Singing "You'll Never Walk Alone" is an instant heel move.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Huddersfield Town have sacked manager Lee Clark and his coaching staff.
> 
> Clark, 39, had been in charge of the League One club since December 2008, losing last season's play-off final.
> 
> ...


Was suprised at first when read this but was reading the 606 comments on facebook about this sacking and the Huddersfield fans seem to agree with the sacking since Clark has been spending more then any other manager in League and they still don't find themselves in an automatic promotion spot.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

they're 4th and havent lost a game since mid december, there must be something else happening


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was neither pro clark, or anti clark. 

We were too negative for me at times (playoffs the prime example) and I found many tactical and substitution choices to be poor and without imagination.

So I don't think that the management team were learning their lessons.

I feel positive about a change. A fresh approach, we have many players underperforming and a change can sometimes create new energy.

So hopefully we get in someone good who can make the best out of this crop of players and get us up.

Things seemed to go downhill since he was heavily linked to the Leicester job and it was the general opinion that he had hit a glass sealing for us.

Wish Clark the best in his future endeavoures.:ace3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't they just go like 50 games unbeaten?

He's either going to Leeds or Wolves then.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^
43.

Second longest in English football and still couldn't get promoted.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Shocked he's been sacked given they're 9 points clear of 7th and how loyal he's been to them when bigger clubs came calling. He's favourite for Leeds now but I hope he doesn't go to that fucking club. Then again they sacked their manager even though he was overachieving with the squad he had which was being trimmed by people over his head.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

and the award for world's stupidest and biggest overreaction goes to:



> Barcelona boss Pep Guardiola has dismissed the significance of the 'Inter' scarf he was sporting during Tuesday's Champions League win over Bayer Leverkusen.
> 
> The 41-year-old's current deal with the Blaugrana expires at the end of the season and he has been linked with the Nerazzurri in the past.
> 
> ...


amazing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, he was trying to match it to Chelsea's away strip. Duh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

More like Utd's alt kit.

Future replacement for Fergie :jay2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gold Coast United have hilarious suspended their manager, Miron Bleiburg, for one game after they named 17 year-old Mitch Cooper as captain for this week on debut. The club suspended Bleiburg because he called the decision ceremonial, when the club apparently meant it dead seriously, with their CEO coming out and claiming Cooper would captain Australia one day.

Only in the A-League.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> Gold Coast United have hilarious suspended their manager, Miron Bleiburg, for one game after they named 17 year-old Mitch Cooper as captain for this week on debut. The club suspended Bleiburg because he called the decision ceremonial, when the club apparently meant it dead seriously, with their CEO coming out and claiming Cooper would captain Australia one day.
> 
> Only in the A-League.


I saw that, what a joke that club has become when they had the potential to be one of the biggest clubs in the country. To think this cheapest club in the league is owned by the richest man in the country, now he's doing a Roman and fucking with the football side of things.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I said on my way back from 'Fortress Meadow Lane' (after a nice 2-1 win over Exeter 8*D) when i heard the Huddersfield result that i wouldn't be suprised if Clark was sacked, didn't think it would be as quick as it was though.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was off in the summer anyway since we have little chance of automatic and his record is a bit shit in playoff games.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

AUSSIE GUUS is new anzhi manager


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cavani is warming up for us. Scared as fuck.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't worry about Cavani, Lavezzi & Hamsik Joel. You have Bosingwa & Luiz to keep them at bay (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't worry about Cavani, Lavezzi & Hamsik Joel. You have Bosingwa & Luiz to keep them at bay (Y)


We'll sign all three of them before the game and tell them to throw the game.

:arry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, Luiz isnt so bad with the low line and BIG MAN


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kiz said:


> AUSSIE GUUS is new anzhi manager


AVB in. :troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anzhi Makchakala vs. PSG for CL Finals... :shocked:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

suprised this was not mentioned, inter lost 3-0 to bologna at san siro :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...-liga-table-with-correct-refereeing-decisions

I TOLD YOU ALL



In all seriousness, the article takes it a bit too far and we wouldn't have been only 1 point behind, but still - Barcelona have had a ridiculous number of bad decisions go against them this season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Karma.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Warnock new Leeds manager could get a bit tasty with him and Bates.Will do a decent job though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

loal.com?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Dundee Utd 0 - 0 St Mirren
> Dunfermline 1 - 1 Inverness CT
> Motherwell 3 - 0 Hearts
> *Rangers 0 - 1 Kilmarnock *


:lmao

Too funny, oh god I guess I'm gonna have to pop down to Morrisons and buy some more Jelly and Ice Cream


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Good result from the Saints


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sunderland 1 up. An upset on the cards?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo scored already about a minute after hitting the post.

Racking up goals at an insane rate.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

For fuck sake Guidetti. That wasent very smart.

Its 0-0, Feyenoord gets a penalty in minute 77, Guidetti takes it and GOOOOOAAAAL. Take´s off his shirt in the celebration and gets a yellow card for it. And oh shit, FORGOT YOU ALREADY HAVE A YELLOW CARD!

He is sent off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid get so many players sent off against them. Ridiculous.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That was very stupid of Cisma to get sent off. Ref had no choice. That challenge on Ronaldo could've been another red.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



danny_boy said:


> :lmao
> 
> Too funny, oh god I guess I'm gonna have to pop down to Morrisons and buy some more Jelly and Ice Cream


Fair enough, we have been eating all the ice cream and Jelly for the last 3 years anyway. 54 years overall in fact.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AJ22 said:


> Fair enough, we have been eating all the ice cream and Jelly for the last 3 years anyway. 54 years overall in fact.


And now you'll have to settle for Lidl beans until you rot away into nothingness where you belong. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> That was very stupid of Cisma to get sent off. Ref had no choice. That challenge on Ronaldo could've been another red.


There was no intention to handball it. Never a red card.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is there a better striker in the world than Benzema at the moment? Only RVP springs to mind.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah Benzema really stepped up his game this year, and I hate him for it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It is a crazy turn around for him. Everyone knew he had the talent, but it just seemed like the Madrid move may not have happened for him. Happy for him though, because he seems to be a really cool dude.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Di Maria as well. Works harder for the team than anyone and was regularly putting in MOTM performances before and after his injury earlier in the season. He's got to be Mourinho's best buy at Madrid and one of the best of his managerial career.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> And now you'll have to settle for Lidl beans until you rot away into nothingness where you belong. Hope it was worth it.


EDIT: Sorry for double post, database messed up, halfway through.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> And now you'll have to settle for Lidl beans until you rot away into nothingness where you belong. Hope it was worth it.


We'll never rot away. Even if we did, yeah it would have been, 'well worth it'. It would still take around 25 years after our existence for any football club to match our level of success. Oh and that only applies to teams who have won around 80 cups or so, oh and they would have to win around 25 more in 25 years. Yes, our 140 year history is well worth it, we'll be around for a while longer anyway, so don't bother getting all insulting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How many league title's have Celtic won? If Rangers drop out then that's the league in the bag for them for at least the next 10 years.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> How many league title's have Celtic won? If Rangers drop out then that's the league in the bag for them for at least the next 10 years.


42 times, but they're behind with a few others as well. 13 years at least, for the league, to take us over in everything, about 25.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Nice trophy that.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Nice trophy that.











So is this one. Everyone wants the league more.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AJ22 said:


> 42 times, but they're behind with a few others as well. 13 years at least, for the league, to take us over in everything, about 25.


Celtic could win 3 trophies every year, they'd be ahead in no time. 

LOL at suggesting the Scottish League title is more valuable than the European Cup.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Celtic could win 3 trophies every year, they'd be ahead in no time.
> 
> LOL at suggesting the Scottish League title is more valuable than the European Cup.


As has been shown they rarely do that, never mind just managing to get one each season the last few years.
I didn't say that. Rangers and Celtic fans value the Scottish Championship more, realistically, statistically and for the rivalry.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hibs to beat Celtic 1-0 tomorrow.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mainboy said:


> Hibs to beat Celtic 1-0 tomorrow.


Hope so.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mainboy said:


> Hibs to beat Celtic 1-0 tomorrow.


If Hibs manage to beat us tomorow then I'll go out, buy a hat and then eat it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



danny_boy said:


> If Hibs manage to beat us tomorow then I'll go out, buy a hat and then eat it


quoted for future lulz


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/136793.html

Awesome headline, hope it stays like that come the end of the season


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is for lower league teams too right? Well the Notts County chairman is a fcuking idiot.

That is all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

David Villa is starting training next month and will likely be joining the squad at the start of April. 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

You cannot return soon enough El Gauje


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@ Joel.

Cisma's first yellow was deliberate handball in Madrid's own half, to stop a counter-attack. For the second, Cisma put his hand up and tried to pull back at the last minute. Didn't work. I'm guessing he realized he was already on a yellow while trying to pull back. There was no protest from the player either.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Isn't a handball always a yellow in Spain or something ridiculous like that?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Isn't a handball always a yellow in Spain or something ridiculous like that?


i am not sure but i do agree that the first handball was a yellow because he did it purposely to stop a deadly counter attack from real which could have been a goal.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Guillem Balague thinks Valencia will finish second. bama


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> David Villa is starting training next month and will likely be joining the squad at the start of April.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> You cannot return soon enough El Gauje


goal.com told me we bought him in January though. :balo


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> David Villa is starting training next month and will likely be joining the squad at the start of April.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> You cannot return soon enough El Gauje


even tho i am not a Barca fan, being part spanish i have always been a fan of El Gauje, so this is great news and very glad to see that he has had such a great and quick recovery (and to think people were saying his career would be finished bc of this injury :no


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

madrid 13 points clear? wow. taxi for barca. on villa, back in april but full match fitness and consistency until late april/may surely. won't have huge impact on squad. you need to rely more on current underperformers, i trust pep, i think they'll win the CL.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> goal.com told me we bought him in January though. :balo


He's not English enough for Kenny though. :balo2



The Outsiders said:


> even tho i am not a Barca fan, being part spanish i have always been a fan of El Gauje, so this is great news and very glad to see that he has had such a great and quick recovery (and to think people were saying his career would be finished bc of this injury :no


How can anyone dislike him when he has that much swag. He's recovering from the injury faster than anyone anticipated so I'm expecting him back to his full game. I don't know how anyone can think his career is over, lol he's 30 years old and people act if he is 60. 



D'Angelo said:


> madrid 13 points clear? wow. taxi for barca. on villa, back in april but full match fitness and consistency until late april/may surely. won't have huge impact on squad. you need to rely more on current underperformers, i trust pep, i think they'll win the CL.


League is not of importance anymore. Villa can be back in time to help with the CDR final and the CL. 

The main focus is the champions league and Pep has stated it. It's absolutely crucial that Madrid don't win it, sadly they are looking like favorites to at the moment. Teams like Bayern, Barca and Milan have dropped in form from the first half of the season and Chelsea, Arsenal and Inter would get run over. Madrid by far are the most consistent of the top teams in CL. 

I hoping for a cold night in Russia in Tuesday, but I don't expect Madrid to lose. Every time I do it ends in disappointment.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> He's not English enough for Kenny though. :balo2


We'll just call him Dave.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> How can anyone dislike him when he has that much swag. He's recovering from the injury faster than anyone anticipated so I'm expecting him back to his full game. I don't know how anyone can think his career is over, lol he's 30 years old and people act if he is 60.


Because he just had a serious injury and they are a lot harder to recover from as you get older. I'm not saying that he is finished by a long shot, but I'd be surprised if he can play at his same level.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Because he just had a serious injury and they are a lot harder to recover from as you get older. I'm not saying that he is finished by a long shot, but I'd be surprised if he can play at his same level.


I don't think he has much of a choice lol with CDR, CL and Euro all within the times he returns. 

There certainly is the possibility that he wont be the same, but when your as good as he is I cannot help but have faith he will continue to have 20+ goal seasons for a another couple of years.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

On the Champions League talk, Madrid will find it difficult against Bayern. They are the most consistent of the top teams but when have they drawn a proper top team in the CL? Last season it was Barcelona and they lost. Some may say Spurs but they're not really on that level.

Teams like Napoli and Bayern will cause them a lot of problems. Milan won't though because with all due respect--that Arsenal side was just atrocious that night and I was thinking during the game that Real/Barca would have put 8 past us--the way we were.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think Napoli are a tad overrated on here - whilst their attack is fantastic, I can't help but think they they'd get torn apart against Madrid or Barca. I can't see any team winning it other than Madrid or Barca who are the best two teams in the world by a considerable margin - Bayern will be the team that could end up proving me wrong and to be honest I'd like to be wrong but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Schweinsteiger out for a while, so there goes Bayern.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> On the Champions League talk, Madrid will find it difficult against Bayern. They are the most consistent of the top teams but when have they drawn a proper top team in the CL? Last season it was Barcelona and they lost. Some may say Spurs but they're not really on that level.
> 
> Teams like Napoli and Bayern will cause them a lot of problems. Milan won't though because with all due respect--that Arsenal side was just atrocious that night and I was thinking during the game that Real/Barca would have put 8 past us--the way we were.


dont understand how will napoli cause more problems than milan(napoli is too overrated here it seems)btw i dont think bayern would be that tough, last season they got eliminated by a poor inter(who was in terrible form at that time) and normally they tend to get for the past few years by a top club(with 2010 as an exception).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca would fist Napoli. Rate them against Chelsea because Chelsea are hideously poor going forward outside of Mata.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> dont understand how will napoli cause more problems than milan(napoli is too overrated here it seems)btw i dont think bayern would be that tough, last season they got eliminated by a poor inter(who was in terrible form at that time) and normally they tend to get for the past few years by a top club(with 2010 as an exception).


you're definitely reymisteriofan.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> you're definitely reymisteriofan.


wtf are you talking


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, I hope we get Madrid against a strong team in the QF. That being said, they will probably get Zenit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> Barca would fist Napoli. Rate them against Chelsea because Chelsea are hideously poor going forward outside of Mata.


Sturridge and Ramires are pretty good


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

apparently Banega, who was supposed to be lining up against Barca tonight, has broken his ankle after forgetting to put the handbrake on his car and it ran over him


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> wtf are you talking


I'm not one to witch hunt in regards to rejoiners but it is blatantly obvious that you are. You post EXACTLY the same way, with an incredible use of commas and brackets that would make an English teacher blow their fucking skull off. 

I feel like I'm an idiot for even explaining it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Well, I hope we get Madrid against a strong team in the QF. That being said, they will probably get Zenit.


I'm still hoping for a cold night in Russia. 

I'm really looking forward to the Barca game tonight. I'm hoping to see...

Valdes
Montoya Puyol Pique Abidal 
Busquets 
Cesc Iniesta 
Sanchez Messi Pedro 

Xavi will likely still not play. Pedro should definitely play the 90 minutes to get some proper game time as well as Iniesta and Busquets.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gotta go with the strongest possible team against Valencia. Though i'd like to see Tello or Cuenca given a go. I think that team above is likely but maybe Thiago in over Pedro.

I'm kinda liking the gap at the top being as high as it is, when it was 5-7 points we weren't going to win the league anyway but now it's 10, 12 or 13 depending on tonights result - we're literally out of the title race without question, so Pep will definitely focus on the CL and securing that CDR. Also should motivate the players to come back roaring next year in the league, especially if they have to do a guard of honour at the Camp Nou, which I think is what will happen atm if the teams match each other from now to the Clasico. Squad really needs to be strengthened, having only 14 fit professional players at one point was silly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

plus there could be the possibility madrid become complacent.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Valdes
> Montoya Puyol Pique Abidal
> Busquets
> Cesc Iniesta
> Sanchez Messi Pedro


Wish granted.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

haha I was just about to post it. 

I'm on wizard mode today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Glad to see Montoya given the game over Adriano - Alves hasn't been tracking back anywhere near enough recently, leaving Puyol exposed to 2v1 situations far too often, which given his age isn't what he should be having to deal with, when you consider he's still a rock of a player. So given that, i'm going to go for a 2-0 or 3-0 scoreline with Messi and Sanchez scoring any/all of the goals. Also, GIO in the studio :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pique better put on a performance of a lifetime today. No fuck ups.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Get in Piatti. About time he scored.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow. This should be an interesting contest now. Come on Valencia.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MESSI AND PEDRO CONNECTION

Fuck I've missed this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not sure who to blame for the goal, Montoya or Valdes. Combination of both.

:leo pounces, looked sharp there slotting in from a very tight angle.

Edit: lol standing leg taken out, no penalty. Cesc did make a Busquets of it though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Classic defending from rami and Ruiz. Tits.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MESSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:andres 

That's why he's the best. A pass only he can pull off regularly.

40 in 40 :leo, hat-trick plz.

After a shocking start (AGAIN ), Barca looking great here.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Victor Ruiz is so shite. If it wasn't for Alves it'd be 4 already.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc, Messi, Iniesta and in particular Sanchez all look superb.

This is some of the free flowing attacking play that has been missing recently.

:leo and :andres again just carving the defence open.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi, Cesc, Alexis, Iniesta and Pique are on GOD mode today. 

This has been thrilling to watch so far.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think pique has been very average...

Barca have played lovely stuff but there hasn't been much resistance from Ruiz and rami in truth.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is the stuff the we were seeing from Messi and Cesc together at the start of the season before Cesc got injured. Cesc has played some superb passes. Sanchez taking on players and bursting past the back four with ease instead of getting caught offside too often. 

Messi and Iniesta though, just on another level.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Holy shit Cesc


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fucking hell how many defence destroying passes can Iniesta play in one match? Cesc was so unlucky.

Literally sitting here :mark: :mark: at this display.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm almost speechless after that half. Just fucking thinking where would we be if we had played like that all season is beyond depressing...I mean from 15-35 minutes was breathtaking football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is one of :andres best displays in a Barcelona shirt. Not surprising to see when he plays like that, everyone else follows. Best half of football from Barcelona since earlier on in the season were they were knocking in goals for fun.

Hope to see some more goals in the second half. Valencia really miss Jordi Alba.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Diego Alves is brilliant.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's been superb. Read the other day that he's saved 11 of his last 19 penalties as well, and is the only keeper to save off both Ronaldo and Messi.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If it wasn't for him it could be 7 by now. Top shot stopper.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He hasn't had any caps for Brazil has he? Seems criminal. 

Mattieu is also class.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How is a save like that even possible? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck off Alves. Yet another superb save off Messi.

Sanchez is seriously impressing me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah, no caps, but he just made one of the best saves I've ever seen from point blank range. It's essentially Barca vs Alves.

Mathieu is a supreme athlete, he is better when he is playing in front of Alba as their interchanging causes a lot of problems. He is one of the few putting up a bit of resistance tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Watching a Barcelona game on SkySports is the most difficult shit around. Gerry Armstrong casually having a wank over their play is rather distracting.

Everything they do "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"

I hope he falls.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMAO Cesc


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can you blame him? This is the best football i've seen from anyone all season.

Soldado completely anonymous all game and then goes down holding his face Rivaldo style. Glad they didn't put the ball out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Can you blame him? This is the best football i've seen from anyone all season.


They do it every game though. Barca are great, but he needs to STFU.

"PERFECT HEADER FROM MESSI!"

Perfect? It was right down the middle...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's vintage Soldado.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They haven't played like this every week, if they did they'd have won every game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great save from Valdes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello :mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Armstrong is prone to going into hyperbole overload, I think it's just a typical Sky Sports thing really.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca hunting the ball down like piranha's, something that's really been missing this season compared to last.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Desperately need another goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How the ref didn't give a free kick for the foul on Alba is beyond me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MESSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


AWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHH HAT TRICK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo

A hat-trick, not a bad way to cap off your 200th La Liga appearance.

Really needed that goal.

Tello :lmao From Leo Messi to Andy Carroll in 5 seconds.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That Tello moment was truly hilarious.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gonna need a gif of that from Tello. 

LOLOLOL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Guardiola with a really angry looking shove on Cesc there. Wonder what that was about.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Guardiola with a really angry looking shove on Cesc there. Wonder what that was about.


That was weird. He was smiling at first too when he grabbed him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Guardiola with a really angry looking shove on Cesc there. Wonder what that was about.


I thought Pep was just really excited about Cesc's performance. 

But it was out of character for Pep for sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo :leo :leo :leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MESSSSSIIII 4 goals. 

GET THE FUCK IN.

Edit: XAVI.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The scoreline gives a better reflection of the game now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Apparently Martin Ferguson is at this match at the moment, no idea who he would be scouting


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Martin Ferguson is at this match at the moment, no idea who he would be scouting


Victor Ruiz.













:troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Martin Ferguson is at this match at the moment, no idea who he would be scouting


Jordi Alba I hope.

Ferguson spends a lot of time at Barca games though and has a good relationship with Pep so it may just be because of that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

XAVIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Welcome back my boy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello is such a great impact sub with his pace and step overs. Comedy defending from Valencia there though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



this is ridiculous, could have been 10-1 by now


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is a joke. :lmao

The race for the pichichi is the only race in La Liga. :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> This is a joke. :lmao
> 
> The race for the pichichi is the only race in La Liga. :troll


Ronaldo will win the pichichi, but Messi will score more goals this season because he gets more in the Champions League.

That was one of the all time great Barcelona displays. Unbelievable performances from Sanchez and Cesc, Iniesta with an imperious display and Messi piling in 4 goals as well. Tello looked a handfull coming off the bench as well. 5-1 flatters Valencia, Alves was superb in goal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Amazing how that team could be 10 points adrift.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Amazing how that team could be 10 points adrift.


Says a lot about how good Madrid are at the minute.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We are finally back to top tier and have Xavi, Iniesta and Busquets back from injuries. 

Pedro is definitely showing regaining of form and Cesc and Sanchez are looking to be up to their full potential at last and Pep has seemingly given up on 3-4-3. 

I'm overjoyed to say the least. Madrid better not screw up their lead because we would cut their throats if we keep these performances up.

Now I'm wondering what the hell happened between Cesc and Pep. Cesc was brilliant today but I wonder what he could have done/said to piss Pep off.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know everyone(especially EGame haha) is hyped up bout the Barca match right now but I wanted to say congrats to my personal favorite Italitan player ever since i was a kid..Totti..for making his 700th official appearance for the Giallorossi.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What do you guys think? Pep was definitely pissed off but Cesc was laughing after he got pushed lol.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats to Totti, he's a great player, but Del Piero is my favourite italian player.

Barça looked good and dominated today, hopefully we can carry this to the next game away to Atletico. Should be a good game, Simeone has got them playing some good football, I'm just hoping Barça have one of they're good away days.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep should have fly kicked him after.

In all seriousness though, Messi and Iniesta are other wordly.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The pass from Iniesta to Abidal for the second goal was just insane. The vision was one thing, then there was the execution. If only Ray Wilkins had a catchphrase to describe it!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> The pass from Iniesta to Abidal for the second goal was just insane. The vision was one thing, then there was the execution. If only Ray Wilkins had a catchphrase to describe it!


Stay on your feet. :wilkins


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I really hope Barca keep that up for the remainder of the season. That 10 point gap is getting boring now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I really hope not, especially if they meet in the UCL.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It'd be amazing if they met in QFs of the CL. At least, that opens up chances for other teams to reach the final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Had a nightmare last night that Pep left Barca.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep, the new Chelsea manager? :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ep :leo :andres :xavi ique -> Chelsea this summer :mark:

Source: EDreams.com/footballnews


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> ep :leo :andres :xavi ique -> Chelsea this summer :mark:
> 
> Source: EDreams.com/footballnews


:terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> ep :leo :andres :xavi ique -> Chelsea this summer :mark:
> 
> Source: EDreams.com/footballnews


Imagine AVB getting the Barca players, they'd all be benched.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca plays cant expect to start when we have legends like MALOUDA, MEREILES, TORRES and BOSINGWA


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Barca plays cant expect to start when we have legends like MALOUDA, MEREILES, TORRES and BOSINGWA


What about :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






:torres


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is there any SPL followers in here? Or is it just big teams?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If you want to laugh at Rangers I'll help you out on that front...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Barca plays cant expect to start when we have legends like MALOUDA, MEREILES, TORRES and BOSINGWA












Messi's favourite opponent tomorrow, will be a tough game though, Atletico are a revitalised club under Simeone. Still, it could be 5 or 6 if Iniesta, Cesc, Messi and Sanchez play like they did last week. 






You Chelsea fans ready to see Courtois take another raping?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Courtois will make Messi his bitch, just as practice for when we take Barca on in the Final






of the europa league 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Notice how Messi completely embarrasses Courtois on his 1st and 3rd goals.

Watching that back and seeing Villa scoring makes me depressed he's on the sidelines


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So yesterday I was looking on MARCA.com and they had a feature on a Football All-Stars game, in relation to the NBA All-Stars weekend, featuring a Europe vs. Rest Of The World match. Here's what people voted for; Europe: http://www.marca.com/debate/2012/02/2229/pinta-votaciones2229.html & World: http://www.marca.com/debate/2012/02/2230/prevotaciones2230.html

Not a lot of selection, but it got me thinking, pick starting eleven and six subs for each team in whatever formation you want and post who you think would win.

Mine are:
Europe (4-3-3): Casillas, Ramos, Puyol, Pique, Bale, Xavi, Iniesta, Silva, Ronaldo, Rooney, Van Persie. Subs: Valdes, Vidic, Ashley Cole, Fabregas, Benzema, Villa

World (4-3-3): Cesar, Alves, Thago Silva, Luiz, Marcelo, Yaya Toure, Mascherano, Di Maria, Agüero, Messi, Neymar. Subs: Alexsis Sanchez, Valencia, Higuain, and three more that I couldnt think of.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bale isn't a left-back... don't think i've seen him play there since he was at Southampton. Luiz? Seriously? As in David Luiz? I'd honestly rather have Titus Bramble in my team. He's that inept defensively.

Madrid fans giving more votes to Xavi and Iniesta than their star player :


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dont doubt luiz. Hes a quality forward.







8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In the Fifa 12 update they should have given Luiz the 'Clinical Finisher' trait.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> If you want to laugh at Rangers I'll help you out on that front...


Thanks, after doing it for so long I'm beginning to flag..


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










How does Pique prepare for a big match? Playing Scrabble with the missus.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He needs to take tips from Kevin Price Boateng tbh.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We need the FORZA twins back to rant on getting screwed by officials.










Never a goal 8*D


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> We need the FORZA twins back to rant on getting screwed by officials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant believe they didn't count that.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Clearly not a goal cmon.

FORZA JUVE


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

SMH..refs...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Half time between Rayo and Madrid. Good game, Rayo should be in front.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid not scoring. Bayern scoring two. What is this opposite day?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho will stick to his usual tactics. 

Bring on every attacking player on the team and win the game in the second half.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dont know, Rayo look good defensively.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, I just ate my words.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

[email protected][email protected][email protected]! HOW DID THEY MISS THAT


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great save from Casillas, unfortunately.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HOW IS THAT A RED CARD!!!! HE WON THE BALL!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pathetic red.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HOW DO YOU MISS THAT?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*OH MY GOD

OH MY GOD

OH MY GOD
*

HOW THE FUCK. Miss of the season.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUCK!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

2 yards out...empty net...he could have literally breathed on the ball and it would have gone in. Instead he missed completely.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't watch the game but sounds like Madrid had all the luck with them (yet again).


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*









On the left is an elbow in the first half that should have been a penalty, and the right is the sending off. Plus there's a nasty challenge from Pepe (who else) in the first half that I'll try to find a picture of.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How Ramos got away with that elbow I will never know. He's such a shit cunt, almost Pepe level. The amount that Madrid have gotten away with this year is truly astonishing. 

Either way, Rayo completely missed 2 EXTREMELY easy chances, and have only themselves to blame for not capitalizing. But they completely outplayed Madrid in the second half. 

This will be Barca's biggest test today, it's either break the poor away form now or completely crumble.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Courtios to make messi his bitch plz


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JEKingOfKings said:


> On the left is an elbow in the first half that should have been a penalty, and the right is the sending off. Plus there's a nasty challenge from Pepe (who else) in the first half that I'll try to find a picture of.


how is the one on the right a sending off??


lets see messi do this :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah looks like a ridiculous sending off, judging from the picture it looks like he's getting the ball. Will need to see a replay of it though. Ramos gonna Ramos.

Pretty outrageous goal from Ronaldo there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Give him credit for the goal but that goal is a result of terrible defending. I like how the defender on the line doesn't even stick out his leg and try to block it.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Agreed with the defending on the goal, shocking. Rayo had a great chance in the first half that it the post and somehow went out.

Ramos is such cunt. He get's off scot free from the press cos he won a world cup.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valdés, Alves, Puyol, Mascherano, Abidal, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Fàbregas, Messi and Alexis

Oh lawd Xavi back in business. 

Lol Pique on the bench again, rightfully so.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mascherano deserves to be starting, though Pique was excellent last week, really bought the play from the back well in Xavi's absence. Hoping for a decent start to this game, it'd be the first in a while for Barcelona.

Just saw the Madrid/Vallecano game... it was not even a foul let alone a red card. How did Vallecano not score? Hit the inside of the post and couldn't put the ball in an empty yet from a yard out in the last minute. Casillas also pulled off a superb flying save off a 35 yard effort. Madrid appeared to miss a fair few chances as well, though they're clearly going to miss Benzema.

Also, lololol at only 300 Madrid fans showing up to a game being played IN Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

goodbye messi


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A game off will do him no harm, he's played so many minutes this season and hopefully will just make him raring to come back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What happened to Messi?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dribbled through 3 players and dinked it over the goalkeeper but controlled it with his hand (brilliant spot by the ref) and thus got his 5th booking of the season and is suspended for the game against Sporting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

5th yellow. 

And I agree he could us a rest. I'm interested to see a Alexis/Tello/Pedro/Cuenca front three combination will do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah. At least it is a home game that he will miss (well I'm guessing it's a home game, since Barca are away tonight).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I expect it'll be Alexis/Cesc/Pedro.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fucking hell. Masch needs to be a starter. 

We've looked poor tbh but better than usual away form, but Athletico are going to a red in this match for sure.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ALVES~!!~


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:alves

Brilliant goal. Lovely play from both Messi and Cesc.

Hopefully this should open the game up more, and you can definitely tell this is a Simeone side, i'd be surprised if they finished with 11 men.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Get in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves on god mode today. He's fucking everywhere.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Simeone is awful, you only need to listen to his press conferences to see what an idiotic prick he is.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

WTF Fabregas...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FALCAO


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Falcao. Deadly. Great finish.

Busquets with one of the most retarded headers I've seen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

was that a stamp from busquets?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

how on earth was that offside??? i thought all the decisions went against Barca


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

One of the linesmen may as well be wearing a barca shirt


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> how on earth was that offside??? *i thought all the decisions went against Barca*


Strong ideology you have.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> how on earth was that offside??? i thought all the decisions went against Barca


A couple of bad offside decisions doesn't make up for a season of poor decisions genius. Iniesta was wrongly given offside earlier as well on the edge of the box. Busquets was taken out late earlier in the game and no yellow card was given. Just wondering, why are you so pro-Madrid/anti-Barca?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

anyone got a video of Ronaldo's goal, i hear it was really good but idk how much is just hype.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> A couple of bad offside decisions doesn't make up for a season of poor decisions genius. Iniesta was wrongly given offside earlier as well on the edge of the box. Busquets was taken out late earlier in the game and no yellow card was given. Just wondering, why are you so pro-Madrid/anti-Barca?


meh would be nice to see madrid to win it for a change, im not particularly pro madrid, just ronaldo was a great player for united so its good to see him doing well. Also its annoying the commentators having wank every time barca put a few passes together. And most people on here are Barca fans so its just to oppose that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Courtois got punked


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is just a genius, the best ever. 

Atleti deserve at least a point though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was typing out a response to that post, and then Messi does that.

You're move, CR7 :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo :leo :leo


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Has Penaldo converted any free kicks this season? 

Serious question.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Party boy is on now. He has a fuck up in him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Has Penaldo converted any free kicks this season?
> 
> Serious question.


Nope. I'm not sure how many he's taken, it was 24 a few weeks back so i'd guess around 30 now. Really, it should be Xabi Alonso taking free-kicks, Ronaldo is more likely to score from a header from an Alonso free-kick than score from one himself atm.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Everyone knows its much harder to score a penalty than any other goal, just look at the shootout today, thats what makes ronaldo so much better than messi this season




Spoiler: spoiler



:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valdes gets motm today. Easily.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Clear handball from Busquets, should have been a pen. The officiating has been poor.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

My god Messi lad. He think he's Morten Gamst Pedersen!

Probably the best free kick I've ever seen. That angle with a left foot was just impossible.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ooooo busquets handballed that, should have been a penalty, typical officials probably been paid off by barca as usual....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Valdes gets motm today. Easily.


"He's not as good as Pepe Reina."

_Steve "joe cole can be our leo messi" Gerrard_

Clumsy from Busquets, not deliberate but if you have your hands up in the air and make contact with the ball then you can't argue against a penalty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would have :mark:ed had Courtois got that header.

Sell us Pique, Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HOLY SHIT VALDES

What a fucking star.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Good win. Important win. Just got to keep the pressure and believe.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






This was updated a week too early 

Absolute piece of genius though, might be Ronaldo and Messi's best goals of the season both on the same day to secure wins for their teams. Wouldn't go as far as Nige and say it's the best free-kick i've ever seen, but it's not far off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

it was a great freekick but best ever?, no way. If the keeper was in position he might of got to it

this one however the keeper had no chance


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi's was 25 yards out and out wide on the left, so he was curling it in away from goal and still finds the top corner. It was a moment of genius. Much better than that Ronaldo free kick.

Ronaldinho's against Bremen (just because it was so outrageous) and Roberto Carlos' against France are the best i've ever seen. I'm sure there's some Juninho free-kicks i'm forgetting though. Favourite is obviously Beckham's against Greece.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

u07's trolling has fallen onto a level only previously known to users from Malta.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



BkB Hulk said:


> u07's trolling has fallen onto a level only previously known to users from Malta.


thought you'd be out celebrating you're the CHAMPIONS of the carling cup


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> thought you'd be out celebrating you're the CHAMPIONS of the carling cup


I think someone's hacked his account!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> thought you'd be out celebrating you're the CHAMPIONS of the carling cup


9:59am is a wild time of the morning.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a cross from Messi


















8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






GOAT gonna GOAT

Tbf though it was a lucky day. It took the unreal form of Valdes and genius from Messi to win us the game. A win is a win but it's still definitely worrying. 

We're definitely going to have to spend this summer, defensively vulnerable and we need a pure striker(I'm happy with David Villa but a back up doesn't hurt) to ease the reliance on Messi.

With 50 million to spend it will be an interesting window.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jesus, you's can fuck off with the spending, give the rest of us a chance. And Madrid can get fucked too.

We'll be coming for that CL next season after capturing the always elusive Europa League.

#MASTERPLAN


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You could always sell Europa to City, and use the money they give you to pay off that massive debt and buy players too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is there any point in Barca buying a pure striker? Messi wants to play through the centre, so that striker would hardly see game time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well if they want a pure striker who won't change their game style, they can just get Torres. He doesn't touch the ball anyway. :torres


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> it was a great freekick but best ever?, no way. If the keeper was in position he might of got to it
> 
> this one however the keeper had no chance







*#WIN.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






*GOAT~!*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

real even though not being good still win. they will surely win the league


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Is there any point in Barca buying a pure striker? Messi wants to play through the centre, so that striker would hardly see game time.


'Nando would prefer that over what he's doing at Chelsea.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Is there any point in Barca buying a pure striker? Messi wants to play through the centre, so that striker would hardly see game time.


Messi is usually heavily marked and having a pure striker that can drift will score goals or create more space for Messi. Villa did this job amazingly and still managed to score as many goals as he would have playing down the center, but if he get's injured then we don't really have another pure striker, so a back up would be nice. Not saying we should dish out 40-50 million on one though and have them sit on the bench or Villa for that matter. 

Now that I actually think of it, Tello could definitely play that role but he's still very young and I don't think Pep wants to have him in the first team yet.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's time's like this that I wished we still had Bojan in the squad. Wasn't the best striker in the world, but managed to get goals when he was called upon.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was never a fan of Bojan, he never had what it took to make it at Barca. JDS will be the next Bojan, bank on it. The other recent youngsters look much more promising than him tho.

I'm really anticipating next weeks game, just to see what the team is like without Messi lol. Simply put though, if he cannot win at home against Sporting without Messi we probably don't deserve to win anything at all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neymar fits that bill. He'll probably join after the World Cup when Villa is nearing the end, which is what i would like to see. Not the player Pele makes him out to be, but the huge potential is there for him to become a great player, and apparently he's big chums with Messi and Alves already. It's not like he would leave for any other club either.

Squad definitely needs to be bigger regardless, only 18 players in the squad is not enough. The youth players are adequate cover, but some real experience is needed on that bench. The player i'd really like to see at the end of the season is Thiago Silva. He's been linked too recently and this came out today:

Thiago Silva (Milan): "For every player it's a dream to play for Barcelona one day. Who wouldn't like to be at the best club in the world?"

Thiago Silva (Milan): "I'm aware of the rumors, it's an honour Barça would be interested, but I personally didn't hear anything." [sport]

:mark:

Jordi Alba too, but KING ERIC has still got it, so that's no biggie. Mundo linked him in a swap deal for Tello this morning, not sure why there'd be a swap deal if Alba is out of contract at the end of the season.

One of the Rayo players, Piti, came out in the press this morning and apparently absolutely slammed the Officials and Mourinho and said Madrid get decisions week in week out because if they don't Mourinho waits for them in the car park (which he's done before) :lmao He'd get so bollocked by the FA for saying that in England.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Jordi Alba too, but *KING ERIC *has still got it, so that's no biggie. Mundo linked him in a swap deal for Tello this morning, not sure why there'd be a swap deal if Alba is out of contract at the end of the season.



erm no

this is King Eric


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah that's Black Belt Eric.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> erm no
> 
> this is King Eric


Looks like a guy that has won no where near as much as KING ERIC in his prime. :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Maybe one day he'll escape from KING ERIC's back pocket :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Looks like a guy that has won no where near as much as KING ERIC in his prime. :troll


Wesley says hi 8*D









5 Premier League Titles, 2 Champions Leagues, 2 FA Cups.

:troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Was watching some old Mourinho press conferences from back at his time in England. Pure magic. Him and the reporters had a really go relationship, always laughs and banter.

Now a days in his press conferences, he seems miserable. I guess that's another reason he misses England. English people understand him. They get what he is all about.

No where near the best, but always makes me laugh:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Maybe one day he'll escape from KING ERIC's back pocket :torres


In fairness Ronaldo usually places on the opposite side of the pitch to Abidal...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> Wesley says hi 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also had :leo in his back pocket

BRWNED.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dortmund have all but won the bundesliga.

Munich and Schalke both lost today.

2nd league title in a row and they still get less coverage than Munich. Shameful.

Marco Reus is gunna be a great signing for next year aswell, hopefully they can make progress in the champions league show barca and madrid what a real stadium looks like...im kidding.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great win for leverkusen, hope dortmund get the win later.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hattrick by Ibrahimovic after just 35 minutes!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Forza Ibra.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ibra on GOAT mode lately.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's such a classy act, one of my favourite players in the world to watch. Last goal was just a piss take.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valdes; Alves, Pique, Mascherano, Adriano; Xavi, Keita, Iniesta; Pedro, Cesc, Cuenca

Oh lord. 

Now or never Pedro, now or never.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm always disappointed when it's not Busquets/Xavi/Iniesta in midfield - 1 loss in 72 games together iirc against Atletico 3 years ago, and when Adriano plays (he's garbage), other than that the team looks good to me. Sporting beat us earlier in the season and ended the long unbeaten league run, so they shouldn't be taken lightly. Pedro needs game time, hope he gets the full 90.

Also, :cuenca to dominate.

Think i'm right in saying :andres can make it 50 La Liga games unbeaten today, he's already got the record.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi not playing... meh. (i know he's suspended) Not watching this unless Sporting grab a goal and it may get somewhat interesting.

Dortmund not getting as much press as Munich is understandable, but still shouldn't be. Dortmund have been fantastic. Agree Reus is an amazing signing for them next year. Think Kagawa often gets overlooked because of Gotze but Kagawa makes him shine as brightly as he does. Reus, Gotze, Lewandowski, Kagawa, Hummels, Bender and Subotic all on the same pitch... They're making very smart moves for some bright talents too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^^^you sure u don't want to watch? Cesc is playing Messi's role today.

Oh good, Sporting are going to play 9-0-1.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc in Messi's role? This could get amazing. Cheers for telling!

On Thiago Silva, surely he wouldn't be happy on Barca's bench? He'd have to take over Puyol surely. More consistent in game time and a better pure defender, but hard to gauge how much Barca would miss experience and leadership of Puyol.

Neymar would cost at least 60 mil surely. Think Barca only have 45-50 mil to spend, and they need more squad players with quality.


EDIT: Kagawa scores. This kid is amazing. What a player. World class performance today.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In the interest of fairness Barcelona/Madrid should be banned from signing anyone not named Downing or Heskey.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

you obv missed today's game. downing got ANOTHER premier league assist. his tally for the season is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc was playing there alongside Messi earlier in the season and raping until he got injured, hasn't really been the same since, at least consistently. I remember when he did the Cruyff turn to set up Messi, sublime piece of play. The understanding those two had in the first month of the season wasn't far off what we see Iniesta and Messi produce with each other.

Puyol is a better defender than Thiago Silva, but he's ageing and is injury prone. I'd love to get Thiago Silva. He'd probably be my #1 want in the summer tbh. Pique has had a pretty poor season, Mascherano a pretty great one - when at CB, he's looked poor covering for Busquets. The treasurer came out and said there's (at least) €50 million to spend, we'll see how that pans out. Squad is obviously short of depth, only 18 professional first team players afaik.

This is one big Sporting bus, 5 at the back and 2 sitting right in front, and all 11 behind the ball at times.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah remember that turn to set up messi. that was in one of the barca thrashing of a minnow if i remember correctly. he has all attributes to play there, doesn't require a rigid shape so can drift around. brilliant passing range and best midfield finisher in the world.

disagree on thiago silva though. i rate him as #1 on current form, overall pique better. puyol still up there though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Better than Lampard?

:troll

That was I think the 5th goal in the 8-0 win against Osasuna, a team who beat us away from home a few weeks back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> yeah remember that turn to set up messi. that was in one of the barca thrashing of a minnow if i remember correctly. he has all attributes to play there, doesn't require a rigid shape so can drift around. brilliant passing range and *best midfield finisher in the world*.
> 
> disagree on thiago silva though. i rate him as #1 on current form, overall pique better. puyol still up there though.



erm wat?

35 goals in 212 games for arsenal hardly shouts best finisher


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's at like 15 in 31 this season. Can't think of anyone else even close to that off the top of my head.

Puyol is a rock, you only have to watch him in the Clasico's to see he still oozes class.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

may well have been. i turned it on for the goal rush just in time for the cruyff turn...

this gijon side are garbage, they get a decent opportunity to counter but the final product is absolutely woeful.



seen this: 70% - Lionel Messi has scored 70% of Barcelona's league goals at Camp Nou this season. Missing.

Think it's vital they change it around when Messi is absent. Just like RvP for us, I wouldn't we worried if I was a Barca fan. He's the best goal scorer in the world and they revolve all of their play around him scoring, which he does fabulously well and they win a hell of a lot of matches doing it. Think they just need to change idea away from home and when he's absent, although I'm hardly an expert on Barca so could be getting it wrong as to why they are so poor away from the Camp Nou.

edit: united 07. wut? he was a deep-lying mid until 09/10 for us until he moves into a #10 position. iirc he scored 19 goals that season. injury plagued since then and role changed. now at barca he is playing similar role at times and he has 15 already. it means little what he did at AFC anyway. using that logic is torres still one of the best goal scorers in the world? no, cesc is far and away the best midfield finisher at this moment in time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He's at like 15 in 31 this season. Can't think of anyone else even close to that off the top of my head.
> 
> Puyol is a rock, you only have to watch him in the Clasico's to see he still oozes class.


yeah but he hasnt been playing as a midfielder for barcelona, most times ive seen him play its been in a front 3


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

El Capitan is still the best imo. Pique has been absolute dross this season, Shakira completely ruined him.

Messi would have had a hat-trick by now. 80% of this game has been played inside of Sporting's box. Amazing there hasn't been a goal yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> may well have been. i turned it on for the goal rush just in time for the cruyff turn...
> 
> this gijon side are garbage, they get a decent opportunity to counter but the final product is absolutely woeful.
> 
> ...


He's scored 70% of A LOT of goals. It's not really an important statistic, it shows how good Messi is as opposed to how reliant Barca are on him. Don't forget that until Betis scored a few weeks back, no team scored at the Camp Nou for 9 months. Villa and Pedro have also both spent most of the season out injured, that's 45 goals down the toilet, Sanchez has proved an adequate replacement, but only in the last month or so.

@ United_07, he's spent a fair bit of time in the midfield, forcing Iniesta to be chucked out wide. I can't think of many goals he's scored coming in from wide left, apart from the header against Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres:andres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:andres

There's the inevitable goal, parking the bus only works for so long.

Sporting, who left their top goalscorer on the bench, will now open up in the second half and there'll be a ton of chances for Barcelona to add more goals.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

so you're saying if villa and pedro would have been fit, both would have scored around 22(ish) by March? Don't think either scored that many for entirety of last season.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would like to see Alexis in the second half, think he could grab a couple of goals.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> so you're saying if villa and pedro would have been fit, both would have scored around 22(ish) by March? Don't think either scored that many for entirety of last season.


I meant across the season, you can expect 45 goals from the pair. That's a lot of goals to lose when the only quality replacement is Sanchez, and he took a while to find his goal scoring touch.

edit A quick check shows me they got exactly that many last season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> El Capitan is still the best imo. *Pique has been absolute dross this season,* Shakira completely ruined him.
> 
> Messi would have had a hat-trick by now. 80% of this game has been played inside of Sporting's box. Amazing there hasn't been a goal yet.


^^^^


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao:

doubt it will last


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wasn't too bothered about the red card, but the goal immediately following really makes it a disaster.

Sanchez needs to come on now, his pace will be needed.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

they really do need sanchez now. vital direct play that can carve gijon apart.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello and Sanchez.

They should be able to burn this Sporting defence.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cmon Alexis, just shoot the ball.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jesus christ Sanchez. Stay on your fucking feet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sporting look like the team with 10 men.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:troll


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

gijon trolling barca. following the typical camp nou draw format so far, organised side that occassionally gets torn apart by a moment of genius but still manages to get out with some last ditch defending. haven't seen many this year though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm sticking with my statement that if we can't win against Sporting at home without Messi then we probably deserve to win fuck all.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

too many impossible balls being played by barca. i really admire their footballing code but sometimes feel they could be a bit more direct like madrid when going forward against stubborn sides. not talking about this 'plan B' bullshit though, which is basically a talksport term for hoof it up to the big man.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sporting have been awful, one cruel deflection leads to a red card and then a goal comes straight after. They've offered nothing else. Messi in the first half would've got at least one goal.

Ah well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great finish


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

KEEEEIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTAA YOU FUCKING LEGEND


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

KEITAAAAAAAAA

Hands off Dogleash. He only ever scores superb goals.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

GET IN KEITA!!! FUCK YES!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

is cuenca still playing? woooooow. i haven't been paying that much attention because it has been really dull, expected more from him today.

brilliant goal from keita.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cuenca is hot and cold, you can't expect too much from someone who's played like 10-15 senior games. Was hoping to see something great out of him today, but he was pretty quiet.

:xavi :xavi :xavi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

OH LAWD XAVIIIIIII


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

XAVI!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:andres

Has bossed it tonight. Sporting couldn't get the ball off him, picks up a goal and an assist, and it's a shame Pedro and Cesc couldn't finish off the chances he created for them in the first half.

Happy with the performance, would've been far more convincing without the red card.

lol, 45 minutes with 10 men, but still 80% possession.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

iniesta's ball for xavi.................................... my word.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-We should _never_ play Cesc in that position again. I'm really confused what Pep is trying to do with Cesc, everytime Cesc has played in the CM position he has done a fantastic job. Yet he is being played as a CF or a winger. Ugh.

-Iniesta MOTM.

-Keita was superb today as well, he still has so much to offer as a defensive midfielder. I hope he doesn't leave in the summer, because it will be JDS that will take his spot on the team. 

-Cuenca and Pedro were so disappointing. I really miss the old Pedro.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just read that Alexis is out injured again. About two to three weeks.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hope Milan stick with this team they've got at the minute as they seem much more dynamic especially in last weeks match against Juve where they were comfortably the better team. If the younger side remains throughout the season I think they could be a real threat in the champions league. And Ibra for a while now has just been awesome - doing his incredible talent justice.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kelvin Davis tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Haven't seen much of Ibra in the league, but he's also been excellent in the Champions League (for a change). Hoping to see Milan get Madrid in the next round, they've got a very good defence, although I don't have faith in Pato, Robinho or Maxi Lopez doing anything against them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I had no idea Lopez was even with Catania. Robinho has been impressive when I've watched him lately although his end product isn't great. He'd certainly start. Pato should probably move in the summer, his career's going nowhere with Milan, he needs consistent football.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Robinho has been a new man since linking up with Emanuelson. The two of them going forward are a dangerous combo. Quite frankly the likes of Seedorf and Gattusso returning would be detrimental to them now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

sadly i don't think pato will get anywhere wherever he goes if his injuries still plague him. it's so hard to develop when you have so many injuries all the time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Inter are shocking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

AVB to Inter. Ranieri to Madrid. Mourinho to Chelsea.

It's all fair :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would Mou have the balls do drop the axe on his old buddies?

lol who am I kidding, if he's coming he probably already has their papers filed for transfers 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONALDO!!

how many did messi score this weekend, oh thats right he was banned for cheating 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dont you dare insult Messi. He's coming to Chelsea next season with Xavi and new coach Pep


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You forgot about Iniesta and Pique, redead.

ep :leo :andres :xavi ique -> Chelsea

Barca <- AVB, Luiz, Lampard, Meireles, Drogba


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Espanyol have been pathetic, defence all over the place, Pochettino doing a great job auditioning himself to the Madrid board for when Mou leaves in the summer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm not even watching the match. Espanyol never really had a chance. 

Mou gonna leave though lol. 

Mou leaves Chelsea -----> Shattered 

Mou leaves Inter-----> Shattered 

Mou leaves Madrid -----> :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He bought a house in West London like two days before AVB was sacked, and is going back again tomorrow.

Purely coincidence.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They have too many great young players for them to fall the ways of Chelsea and Inter, who were teams built for the moment rather than the future.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Do teams except barca even try against real nowadays.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> They have too many great young players for them to fall the ways of Chelsea and Inter, who were teams built for the moment rather than the future.


They do, but Mou has developed a system to make them stronger and more consistent than ever. There is no way they will be as good without him, I just can't see it happening. He's perfect for these clubs and really brings out the best in them.



WWE_TNA said:


> Do teams except barca even try against real nowadays.


Sadly the answer is no.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Resistance is futile I'm afraid.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

La Liga is so bad these days, Real and Barca are so much better than the rest it's insane.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pique is getting sued by the RFEF

:lmao 

The judge who will sentence Pique is a 85 year old ex-Real Madrid player.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah La Liga isnt very competitive Real Madrid are just so much better than any other team :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

playing in spain is hell. 

pique should really come to chelsea and partner up with luiz, another curly haired lion


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The hell that is Spain might be slightly better than the hell that is Chelsea. 

Besides, big man Terry wouldn't give Pique any playing time. :terry


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

At least he would have competitive football in England, plus I hear Shakira loves rain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> La Liga is so bad these days, Real and Barca are so much better than the rest it's insane.


They're so much better than any other team in Europe as well, so you can write off any team having a chance in the CL for the next 3-4 years as well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> They're so much better than any other team in Europe as well, so you can write off any team having a chance in the CL for the next 3-4 years as well.


The reason for that is a lot to do with the retarded nature that the tv money is allocated out in Spain though. The structure of the spanish league is ridiculous.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> The reason for that is a lot to do with the retarded nature that the tv money is allocated out in Spain though. The structure of the spanish league is ridiculous.


They've either signed/are signing a deal to change that, I remember there was a strike at the start of the season about it but I don't remember what became of it. The only team opposed to a more even distribution of money is/was Real Madrid. They don't even need the money that badly, they're propped up by huge banks and make a large amount of global revenue anyway.

If Valencia can keep hold of their better players until they move in to the Nou Mestalla, they could be a force in a few years. You'll nearly always see some disparity though, simply because Barca and Madrid are the two most desirable clubs in the world and thus will always attract the best players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If there is a change it is about time as it has turned the league into a bit of a joke as far as competitiveness goes. I'm sure it will be staggered if it does happen as well. It will hurt Madrid and Barca anyway as their wage bills are huge.

There is no doubt that they are the two most desirable clubs in continental Europe and South America though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm not entirely sure how it works, but I think the reason Barcelona and Madrid get so much more TV revenue is because Spanish clubs own and sell their own TV rights, where as in England the rights are owned by the PL, iirc it's split in to 6 packages of matches and auctioned off, and the revenue from that is distributed accordingly. The money is made from foreign broadcasters, who want the Barcelona and Madrid matches and not much else. In fact wasn't it Ian Ayre and Liverpool who wanted a similar system introduced for English clubs earlier in the season?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yea, the TV rights for the Premiership are sold as a whole and then a different allocation of that money is given to the teams relative to their position at the end of the season. Whereas in Spain each team has to sell their own TV rights individually, hence why we get to see Madrid and Barca every week in the UK and we weren't able to see any of Sevilla's games for a period a couple of years ago as they were having trouble with one of the broadcasters.

Liverpool were very small minded when they were thinking about it, sure if it happened United and Liverpool would be stupidly rich due to the Asian market in particular, but making the league as compelling as possible is important to the brand of the clubs as well.

It will be interesting to see how it effects the big two in Spain if the league's TV rights are sold as a collective anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

the tv deals in spain along with the ffp will make the gap even bigger (unless they actually did re-negotiate and all that but idk). tv revenue obviously comes under profit/revenue and could almost make up the amount of buying 2-3 world class players. massive gulf coming in the next few years between madrid/barca and everyone else (not that it's already happening).


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The whole TV rights distribution really is a joke in Spain. It makes no sense to give Madrid and Barça half of the money, and then just spread the rest of the money to the other teams. It hasn't been fair for a long time.

Didn't surprise me that Espanyol got hammered last night, they never show any balls against Madrid.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Watched some highlights of Real/Espanyol. Their defensive movement and passing was just atrocious. What the hell were they thinking for the first goal? Just, awful. How Kaka got the ball for his goal, another terrible mistake.

Great game for Kaka, though. Definately what he needed. Same for Higuain. First goals in about 7-8 weeks, I believe?

As for Barcelona, Pique getting sent off, silly. Seems lost without Busquets covering him. Great shot by Keita for the second goal, and a nice pass from Xavi for the third. Not much else noteworthy from the game, judging by the highlights.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pique loves Shakira a little too much.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

kiz got it spot on. if it isn't hard enough to compete witht them already it will get even harder. they will both leave everyone in the dust. i'm hugely opposed to tv deals here, but i can definitely see it go there. there's just too much money for everyone to be made for it to not show up on these shores. sad really, will see the end of competitiveness as we know it. even further strengthens theory of the european 'super league' too.

on madrid, their squad is just ridiclous. when you look at the names on the bench and the players out of the squad it's scary. kaka had a great game. joy to watch at the moment. got a feeling the barca/madrid clashes will be absolutely epic if they collide in CL.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

United will be alright.

They practically print money, its how they survive with such huge debt (which is coming down now).

When they clear it they'll start spending big again like they were 8/9 years ago.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> They're so much better than any other team in Europe as well, so you can write off any team having a chance in the CL for the next 3-4 years as well.


You're giving too much credit to Madrid there. They haven't won the champions league for ten years. I'm still not convinced that they are on the same level as Barca and won't be until they hand out a few thrashings to proper opposition.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

as far as i see it, and have done for the past year or so:

madrid squad>>>>>> everyone.

barca first xi>>>>>> everyone. 

football a squad game nowadays and that's why they are dominating la liga. not saying barca don't have depth as they probably have 2nd best squad in world, but madrid have a noticeably better one.

even if madrid haven't won league for 10 years it bears little relevance on their outstanding team now imo. i think barca will win CL this year as pep has their number every goddamn time apart from the last meeting where madrid were unlucky.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> madrid squad>>>>>> everyone.


On paper yes. But until they put it into practice on the big stage it is just names on some paper. I'm very eager to see what Milan could do against them or indeed Bayern even though they're going through a horrible patch at the time being.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Only teams that are going to beat Real Madrid are teams that keep the ball off them for long enough. That won't be Milan, and like you said, Bayern are in terrible form. The only team that has beaten Real Madrid, is the only team that can actually keep the ball away from them, and outplay them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

would it be possible for an el classico CL Final ?

or will they be forced to meet before because of the knockout draw ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They haven't done the draw yet, they'll do the QF/SF/F draw after this round.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What the heck? Milan isn't progressing to the next round of the CL, so let the Madrid/Milan talk rest. 

Watch Arsenal score 5 goals and concede none tomorrow. :wenger


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JEKingOfKings said:


> The whole TV rights distribution really is a joke in Spain. It makes no sense to give Madrid and Barça half of the money, and then just spread the rest of the money to the other teams. It hasn't been fair for a long time.


I'm pretty sure that they get a lot more than half, no?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Am I the only one on here excited for the MLS season?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Francesco Totti = best italian soccer player ever


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



legendmaker2 said:


> Francesco Totti = best italian soccer player ever











or


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Baresi is held in higher regard than Maldini. Italy had too many winners to pinpoint the best.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

still totti been loyal to roma since he was 14, named captain of italy and world cup till he retired from international play


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Totti is nowhere near the best Italian player ever.










I also see Baresi frequently considered to be one of the best CB's of all time behind Moore and Beckenbauer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Aye. I would say that Italians hold Zoff, Baresi and Baggio at the highest level. Then you have another level that has Maldini, Cannavaro, Buffon, etc, then you have the level with your Totti's and Del Piero's.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Totti is a class act no doubt and a legend for roma, great longevity.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, Italy have a ton of big past performers at World, European and Champions League level. Totti hasn't really done a great deal outside of Serie A, unlike a lot of others. Even then, it's not like he won a lot with Roma either, even if he did have a storied career. They only got a title for him when BATISTUTA was there and bossing. Not trying to bash the guy, brilliant player, but he's a long way down on the list of GOAT Italians. Most of their best players have been defensive ones.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Del Piero's the best IMO.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Baggio's career was marred by THAT penalty miss.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

IMO Totti is the best, but same time im biased ha, but i do agree he is a great player for roma, and that roma was never the best team in the league but he was pure class, Del piero is dirty as well


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



legendmaker2 said:


> Francesco Totti = best italian soccer player ever


i have to agree, i grew up watching totti so i as well am baised about it. growing up, my family was Roma fans. so Totti is who i grew up thinking was the best italian player.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd rate Maldini as the best I've seen. The perfect defender. Never made any game-costing mistakes, very tidy tackler, can mark any player off the field, and still be there in presence after the game, could keep up with the best of them at the ages of 37. 38, 39. Nesta and Cannavaro, I'd also rate as some of the best defenders out there. Then for the rest of the field, Andrea Pirlo, Gia Buffon. Then I'd put del Piero and Totti. So many class Italians, pity they have no stand out players for the future, at the moment.

Basically from what I've seen, not all time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Totti is the most under appreciated footballer in these parts. He was so ****ing good. He was Zidane like at times, with more of a goalscoring touch. He probably should have made that move to Madrid when it was available to really get the success his career deserved, not that he did too badly where he is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho confronts a referee in the car park, nothing happens. Casillas says the referee helped Barca win in a press conference, nothing happens. Pique says he felt his red card was premeditated because he complained to the ref about Keita not getting a penalty, disciplinary hearing called and chaired by ex Madrid member.

Dat consistency.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Big fish, small pond etc.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Desecrated said:


> I'd rate Maldini as the best I've seen. The perfect defender. Never made any game-costing mistakes, very tidy tackler, can mark any player off the field, and still be there in presence after the game, could keep up with the best of them at the ages of 37. 38, 39. *Nesta and Cannavaro, I'd also rate as some of the best defenders out there*. Then for the rest of the field, Andrea Pirlo, Gia Buffon. Then I'd put del Piero and Totti. So many class Italians, pity they have no stand out players for the future, at the moment.
> 
> Basically from what I've seen, not all time.


Nesta was/is far better than Cannavaro. Nesta was GOD until a couple of years ago. The perfect defender.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


>


great defending there


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


>


neymar went off! got the hat trick and should have had more. had two other good shots that missed


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Make a move to Europe dammit.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> great defending there


It's Brazil, all the defenders are too busy attacking and got caught on the counter.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

no-one can deny it still takes a huge amount of talent to pull off a goal like neymar did there. that was ridiculous. he'll be ronaldo/rvp level if/when/ever he gets his head down and focuses on his career rather than thinking he's better than messiAH.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So, who is signing Neymar? Real Madrid for the giggles or Barcelona because Pep KNOWS the transfer market! 

Btw, Pep is a great manager. Not only is his Barcelona playing amazing football, but he is also partly responsible for Inter winning the treble in 2009/2010.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

best italian ever?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Best black ever. :terry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> So, who is signing Neymar? Real Madrid for the giggles or Barcelona because Pep KNOWS the transfer market!
> 
> Btw, Pep is a great manager. Not only is his Barcelona playing amazing football, but he is also partly responsible for Inter winning the treble in 2009/2010.


He only has eyes for Barca. Will be a nice replacement for David Villa in 2014.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wow...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Dg_Fra1PSA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I honestly don't want Neymar at Barca. By the time he's ready to leave Santos, there will more than likely be someone better out there who is more suitable for Barca's system. 

I just watched the new Messi documentary, and to be honest I'm incredibly disappointed. They did a terrible job of explaining The Legend of Lionel Messi and the people they chose to feature in that documentary were ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Best black ever. :terry


no such thing :suarez2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


>


Now I see why this was trending on twitter the other day. Beautiful stuff 

I reckon the guy needs to stay in Brezil a lil longer until his attitude improves. If he moves with his inflated ego I see him becoming the next Robinho. Bags of potential but only show half of it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

really can't see him at barca. looks a typical madrid investment. can't see how anyone can say he only has an eye for barca, he has practically whored himself out to the highest bidder. if i was to put money on where he would end up, i'd be fairly sure it would be madrid. could anyone really see barca dishing out that much money on him when his ego looks impossible to manage atm, espec. when they have so many talented players in their youth system, for the money they'd spend on neymar they could strengthen their squad hugely. ronaldo won't be star of the show in a few years for madrid, they'll need someone like neymar. in three years messi will be 27, in his prime. no way would neymar be willing to play second fiddle to leo and damage his ego.

as egame said, he wouldn't fit barca's system perfectly (he would fit) and pushing him out wide restricts his true natural talent. although a front 3 of neymar-messi-sanchez would be ridiculous, the transfer would sort of go against club ethos now, obsession of 10 catalans + messi and all that. 

anyway, there are players in brazil who aren't far off neymar's talent. ganso and lucas both have outrageous talent and could be better than neymar. all three are wonder kids, and can't wait to see them in 2014 on home soil.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> really can't see him at barca. looks a typical madrid investment. can't see how anyone can say he only has an eye for barca, he has practically whored himself out to the highest bidder. if i was to put money on where he would end up, i'd be fairly sure it would be madrid. could anyone really see barca dishing out that much money on him when his ego looks impossible to manage atm, espec. when they have so many talented players in their youth system, for the money they'd spend on neymar they could strengthen their squad hugely. ronaldo won't be star of the show in a few years for madrid, they'll need someone like neymar. in three years messi will be 27, in his prime. no way would neymar be willing to play second fiddle to leo and damage his ego.
> 
> as egame said, he wouldn't fit barca's system perfectly (he would fit) and pushing him out wide restricts his true natural talent. although a front 3 of neymar-messi-sanchez would be ridiculous, the transfer would sort of go against club ethos now, obsession of 10 catalans + messi and all that.
> 
> anyway, there are players in brazil who aren't far off neymar's talent. ganso and lucas both have outrageous talent and could be better than neymar. all three are wonder kids, and can't wait to see them in 2014 on home soil.


This post is just full of wrong.

He's whored himself out to Barcelona. I could probably go find 10 different press releases directly from him praising Barcelona, Guardiola, or Messi, or hinting that he wants a future move. It's 100% obvious that's where he wants to go.

It wouldn't be an issue of money if he joins after the World Cup, when his contract is expiring or expired. Barca would stump up the money if they really wanted too. As for his ego, i'm sure he has one, but I think everyone who's a show pony type player does. Most of the gushing and ridiculous over-exaggerations about how good he is has come from Pele and Santos. Pele because he has an anti-Messi/any player who might be considered as good as he was agenda and Santos because they probably know he'll leave one day and they want as much money as they can get.

Obsession of 10 Catalans + Messi is a bizarre statement. There's a fair few non-Catalans in the first team and squad.

Saying he'd be pushed out wide is a stretch. The only proper wide player Barcelona really even have is Dani Alves. Everyone else basically rotates. Sanchez and Villa before him barely spent any sustained periods of time on the wing, they're usually the furthest players forward as Messi usually drops very deep (which is why he is not classified as a striker). He's also very quick and importantly very young, i'm sure he'd have no problem adapting to coming in from the left, like Villa managed to do.

Ganso and Lucas are nowhere near as promising as Neymar. Ganso will probably never leave Brazil because of ownership issues, and Lucas won't get a move to Barca or Madrid, I bet he ends up anywhere it'll be Inter to replace Sneijder.

I would like Neymar, but i'm not overly bothered if he just stays at Santos. The defence is where investment is needed at Barca.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm really hoping Tello keeps developing like he has done since he came to the first team, looks a huge prospect for the future. It will be tough with the likes of Pedro, Villa, Alexis and Afellay, but I think he's got the talent to do it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Does Neymar have the attitude of a Barca player, from what ive seen of him he is very selfish on the ball and has a giant ego basically the opposite of messi. Could disrupt the team, as he would want to be the star of the show all the time.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neymar is definitely a Madrid Player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's got the time to mature, both as a player and a person. It's not like he wouldn't be booted out the door if he wasn't an asshole or disruptive influence anyway (see Ibra, Eto'o, and even Ronaldinho). It's interesting you mention Messi, i've heard they're already friends (or at least know each other), remember reading something about Alves, Neymar and Messi playing together on Playstation or something.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Spain vs Catalonia










Sorted out by place of birth. Who wins?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Spain is the better team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neymar would be better off going to Barcelona, but I think he'll chase the money to be honest and eventually go through the standard Brazilian mid career self destruction. 

Awesome United show just on ITV 4. "Beckham... into Sheringham... AND SOLSKJAER HAS WON IT!" - Greatest moment ever.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why do you think that happens ?

There must be a reason these brazilian players keep doing this same career routine, i.e. become hyped in brazil, move to europe, develop an ego, get fat, move back to brazil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

it's called money.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In other News:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ski-turns-Anzhi-Makhachkala-join-Arsenal.html 

It also looks like Roberto Carlos is retiring, Anzhi have removed him from their squad for the rest of the season.

True legend and my favourite LB of all time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> "I am going to sign a new contract with Real Madrid," Mourinho was quoted as saying in the Daily Mail. "I would like to have a place in the club's history. Real Madrid and I share a project and we are going to carry on with it.
> 
> "Being part of this team is a fantastic and unforgettable experience for a manager like me. Madrid is one of the biggest clubs in the world and I feel happy here. I feel they trust me here and I feel I have the complete support of all the directors and fans."


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

so yeah just back from the MASTERCLASS of Sydney FC/Melbourne Victory.

sheer comedy gold.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


>


I saw this too and it, strangely, appears to all link back to the Daily Mail of all places? Seen people on Twitter saying he didn't say anything like that in his press conference yesterday.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ravel Morrison could make his debut for West Ham today, as he is starting on the bench :side:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayern killing Hoffenheim. 7-0 up after 60 mins.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, Gomez hattrick. Robben on one. Could see a few more goals.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

neymar praising messi/guardiola means practically nothing. all players praise other managers and players. what else is he going to say when asked about barcelona? say messi and guardiola are average? iirc he labelled ronaldo as his "idol". means nothing. i can certainly see that he has hinted at a future move, but until he says he wants a move to barca it's baseless to say he wants to join them. it's like saying anyone who wants a move to another club and has praised certain players wants to move to your club. hazard has praised arsenal, wenger, our players among with a huge host of other players but it's laughable to suggest that hazard is going to come here with 100% certainty. 

i'm quite sure santos would tie neymar down to everything he could and sell him to the highest bidder. i'm also fairly sure barcelona certainly wouldn't be the club to stump up that cash, and madrid definitely would be that type of club. as united 07 says he'll be pissed if he isn't the main man, he won't be at barca and it's likely he would be in madrid. 

i never said ganso/lucas are equal to neymar's talent, but it's silly to discount them. ganso has very much fallen under the radar in comparison to the huge hype surrounding neymar. ganso isn't nearly as flashy but is one of the most effective players in brazil. he is an absolute class act. ganso has a better application and attitude than neymar too, which makes up a lot in the rift of talent. it's still far from certain neymar will live up to his potential on the european stage regardless of his immense talent, but ganso looks ready made to slot straight into a top side and succeed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's not baseless at all, when you come out time and time and time again absolutely gushing over a club, it's pretty obvious you want to join them. Saying he'd go to Madrid and be the main man is laughable. Ronaldo is going to be the main man at Madrid for at least the next 5 years. Neymar's 'exploits' for Santos are practically worthless, it's the fact he's had Brazil pretty much on his back for quite a while and that he's obviously capable of the odd piece of magic that's more impressive about him. Will be interesting to see how he does when/if he eventually moves (idk if Barca will want him tbh).

Better attitude? Ganso is a greedy money grabber, he's already cut ties to the people who helped bring him to where he is today, and he's sold half of his own rights to a sports investment company, like Tevez did. I bet you he never leaves Brazil.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well if he's joining a club to be the main man he can rule out Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fergie has been spotted at the Lyon Vs Lille game today.

Hazard to United...:mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Apparently Neymar has formed a good friendship with both Messi and Dani Alves via playstation online. Neymar wants Barca, it's that simple.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just noticed Madrid are losing to Barca Lite, lets see how long this lasts. Might give this a watch.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wonderful touch by Castro leading towards the Betis Goal

Sounds like a cracking atmosphere aswell, would never of guessed that Betis were big enough to justify having a 56000 seater stadium but then again I am an ignorant twat

Ohhh Castro again this time with a brilliant run


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I remember when Betis beat us 1-0 in the CL in 05. Some dude name Dani scored it for them. This was the time they were rocking Joaquin and others.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Apparently Neymar has formed a good friendship *with both Messi and Dani Alves via playstation online*. Neymar wants Barca, it's that simple.


Tight gits, like me. Wouldn't mind schooling messi on fifa it would be the only thing i could school him in :terry





That boy Ronaldo........


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is such a good game, switch it on if you're not watching it. Betis are always a fun team to watch and have been more than a match for Madrid. Both teams just going gung-ho at each other.

Oh look, Madrid get away with yet another hand ball in their own box :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Disgusting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Disgusting.


Last week against Vallecano, Sergio Ramos elbowed a player in the face and no red card or penalty was given, and the week before Pepe handled it in his own box and no penalty was given. Getting a bit ridiculous now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alonso gets away with murder, even moreso than most Madrid players.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fair play to Ronaldo, he's done nothing the entire game, but he's pounced on those 2 chances. Madrid don't deserve this lead and Betis should've had a penalty, but what can you do.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo is just deadly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao, yet another handball at the end of the game from Ramos, no penalty given, Madrid escape with the 3 points.

Hopefully Madrid get some rotten luck of their own and crash out to Moscow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No wonder Pep wants out of this shit league. 

lolol it's becoming a joke now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Madrid troll. 1st definitely penalty, regardless of whether that went in, Madrid probably would have won. They always do, the amount of points they must gain from losing positions must be absurd. Second one a lot more debatable, hit thigh first, and Ramos would have to put himself in an unnatural position to get down there that quick without balancing himself out with his arm. Having said that in terms of Betis' performance, they definitely deserved a point. Always funny seeing the Barca fans relentlessly complain though. 13 points clear... and I don't think many fans would disagree with Madrid having been a better team by a distance this year.

Fact remains had Barca performed better this year away from home, they would be a lot closer to Madrid regardless of refereeing decisions. And did someone actually say do teams try v Madrid anymore? Smh... just look at tonight's game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Madrid troll. 1st definitely penalty, regardless of whether that went in, Madrid probably would have won. They always do, the amount of points they must gain from losing positions must be absurd. Second one a lot more debatable, hit thigh first, and Ramos would have to put himself in an unnatural position to get down there that quick without balancing himself out with his arm. Having said that in terms of Betis' performance, they definitely deserved a point. Always funny seeing the Barca fans relentlessly complain though. 13 points clear... and I don't think many fans would disagree with Madrid having been a better team by a distance this year.
> 
> Fact remains had Barca performed better this year away from home, they would be a lot closer to Madrid regardless of refereeing decisions. And did someone actually say do teams try v Madrid anymore? Smh... just look at tonight's game.


0/10

You honestly believe it's just Barca fans who are complaining about officiating in la liga? Strong knowledge. 

Nobody in this thread said anything about Madrid not being the most consistent team or about Barca deserving to win the league. I don't know what your ideology behind sport is, but most fans would like to consistency and justice in officiating. Something that is obviously not happening at the moment.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










easy.

when did i ever say it was just barca fans? officiating is shocking across europe. it is also true that barca always complain re madrid decisions. every barca fan i know or follow on twitter complains about every decision that goes for madrid. everyone can see that those penalties (2nd more debatable but personally i would just have to give it, shouldn't move his arm at all if he couldn't get over), doesn't mean it needs to be forced down everyone's throats when i've seen decisions swing in the favour of barca and against madrid this year. madrid's decisions aren't often analysed because they always come back or keep enduring it and win. if barca were in madrid's position then madrid fans would act same way.

if refereeing was on par across europe, all tables would look different. it's a fact of football. most EPL teams have had to endure this for years and years. it's shocking, everyone knows. EPL is as bad as anywhere.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Obvious troll post was obvious, hence the 0/10...:kobe

Most Barca fans have already given up on the league, and even Pep has admitted that it is basically a lost cause right now. I do agree that officiating across Europe is shocking though, you never see any consistency these days. 

That being said, people do have a right to complain about two crystal clear penalties not given in the game. It's just such a massive deciding factor of the entire game in general. And considering just how fucking good that match was, really degraded it's brilliance in the end. 



















:mourinho 

Blind as bats.

If that had happened against Madrid, we would have officials getting stabbed to death in parking lots by Mou.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

oh look, another couple of goals for Ronaldo = No 1 In La Liga 8*D


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cough. Ten penalties. cough. 

He's an amazing goalscorer but that is a ridiculous amount of spotkicks for a league campaign that still has a fair few fixtures remaining.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It is a well known fact that penalties are much harder to score than normal goal. So that puts Ronnie further ahead of messi, little lionel is struggling to keep up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Penalties are penalties, not goals. Ronaldo's penalty taking has been outrageous since joining Madrid.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> It is a well known fact that penalties are much harder to score than normal goal. So that puts Ronnie further ahead of messi, little lionel is struggling to keep up


No they're not, it's just modern day penalty takers are shit. In the past it used to be a shock when a star player missed one. These days it's the norm. 

I'm sure Lionel's just fine thinking about winning the champions league golden boot for the fourth season running (to equal the record by Muller.)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> No they're not, it's just modern day penalty takers are shit. In the past it used to be a shock when a star player missed one. These days it's the norm.
> 
> I'm sure Lionel's just fine thinking about winning the champions league golden boot for the fourth season running (to equal the record by Muller.)


nah hardest thing in the professional game nowadays, i heard at the la masia they get the rids practicing penalties 8 hours a day to try and replicate Cristiano. Ronaldo isnt too worried about the champions league golden boot, he is much more of a team player in the champions league than messi, happy to share the goals out, unlike selfish lionel.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> No they're not, it's just modern day penalty takers are shit. In the past it used to be a shock when a star player missed one. These days it's the norm.
> 
> I'm sure Lionel's just fine thinking about winning the champions league golden boot for the fourth season running (to equal the record by Muller.)


You're getting trolled by a poor troll. :terry

Rumours going around that Pep is going to renew his contract next week. :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Good on him. He's very generous for Portugal too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> You're getting trolled by a poor troll. :terry
> 
> Rumours going around that Pep is going to renew his contract next week. :ex::ex::ex:


Well Utd fans are known for plummeting to any depths to defend Ronaldo so I had to make sure. Second post I was aware but thanks anyway.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Good game, Betis more than deserved something. I don't know what we can say about refs in Spain anymore, there just so bad it isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Psshhh Ronaldo is shit. Poor man's Ric Quaresma.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep always renews for a year. He just likes to be able to put the pressure on the board in order to give him the assurances he requires.

The same stuff will happen next year too.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> *It is a well known fact that penalties are much harder to score than normal goal*. So that puts Ronnie further ahead of messi, little lionel is struggling to keep up


So under your theory The German are the best players in the world?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It is known.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






This should've been goal.  !


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valdés, Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Pedro, Messi & Cuenca

back to 3-4-3 

Should be more than enough though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

3-4-3 with a barely fit Puyol. Hmm.

This game will either a 0-0/1-1, or Barca will score bucket loads. Just need Iniesta and Cesc to play like they did on Tuesday, and Messi will take care of the rest.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How that Juve game ended 0-0 is a mystery. Juve played great stuff.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juve are basically pulling a Barca this season. How many draws is that? I don't think they have been beaten yet this season either (?)

It will be ridiculous if they go undefeated but yet still manage to lose the league to Milan by a large margin.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Juve are basically pulling a Barca this season. How many draws is that? I don't think they have been beaten yet this season either (?)
> 
> It will be ridiculous if they go undefeated but yet still manage to lose the league to Milan by a large margin.


they got 14 draws, they got more draws than wins. that is terrible if u ask me


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They are good to watch though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuuu it looks like a 3-3-4 formation. :shocked:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juve, the Italian Huddersfield. It's Milan's title. They should just give it to them now like Real. It's barely March and their title race's are done & boring. Thank god for the Premiership.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Two footed challenge lol. 

Very lucky to not get a red card.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Aren't Juve the most supported team in italy ?


why do they have a 40,000 seater then ?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Attendances in Italy are appalling aren't they?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi 1-0


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo

Yet another assist for Cesc. Iniesta just running this game, was so unlucky not to score earlier.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pure dominance. 

Everyone is playing well. 

Pedro and Cuenca looking really good out on the wings too.

Xavi's movement for that first goal = fap fap fap


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo

50 for the season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lmao Messi is going to destroy last season's record, he might be able to get 70 goals this season. 

:leo :leo :leo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

uhh, a penalty, how difficult lionel  ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Only 7 to go before he catches Penaldo for the illustrious Ballon D'Penalty award.

This is a better performance than the 7-1, total dominance since the start, could've had several more goals, some superb, flowing football played at times. The 3-4-3 works so well against teams with no threat on the break.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

super sub tello :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh god Pedro why...:leo


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ballon d' penalty lol. Sucks that the Madrid-Barca game is now meaningless as I was very much looking forward to that clash. Champions League final between the two of them would be super intense though and Madrid would definitely have a better chance than over two legs. 

It's pretty remarkable how Juventus have now drawn more games than they've won this season. If they got hold of a world class striker like Tevez or a Suarez who scores goals then they could be a real force in Europe next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Ballon d' penalty lol. Sucks that the Madrid-Barca game is now meaningless as I was very much looking forward to that clash. Champions League final between the two of them would be super intense though and Madrid would definitely have a better chance than over two legs.
> 
> It's pretty remarkable how Juventus have now drawn more games than they've won this season. If they got hold of a world class striker like Tevez or a Suarez who scores goals then they could be a real force in Europe next season.


They've been heavily linked with Higuain, who looks like he wants out of Madrid (refusing to commit himself, several arguments with Mourinho on and off the pitch, playing second fiddle to Benzema, Madrid linked to several other strikers).


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Higuain has a good scoring record and a good goalscorer is basically what they need. They've established a solid defence and can create in midfield, they just haven't found the back of the net enough. I would prefer to see Gomez there tbh but I doubt he wants to leave Munich.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gomez will leave Munich. In 5 years.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Best Messi video I have ever seen. 

GOAT.

edit: 










lulz


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ That gif is lol. Puyol would make a great dad (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Best Messi video I have ever seen.


I still prefer:















edit The goal after Cesc's Cryuff turn (188) seems like it was just a few months ago, and he's scored more than 40 goals since that one :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Basel can do it.

i know they can.

Is that xhaqiri allowed to play against bayern or does the contract he signed not allow it ?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just read that Abidal needs a Liver transplant. Fuck. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Im gutted for King Eric, absolutely dreadful news. Horrifying to think what he will go through in the next few months. The thought that we might never see him play again brings me to the deepest of lows. 

What awful news to start off the day.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bad news about abidal, hope it works out for him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

KING ERIC has been immense this season, our best defender. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

All the best to the guy. One of the most consistent players around.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

All the best To Eric, hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So the Turkish league decided to put a ban on flares.

Result:






:troll


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

that sucks for abidal, wish him all the best and hopefully all goes well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh my god, that free kick my El Maestro. 

13 goals for Xavi this season. God mode.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

An impossible goal by Messi. Mind = Blown.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> So the Turkish league decided to put a ban on flares.
> 
> Result:
> 
> ...


Classic video. Like the avatar too!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is god.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That madrid vs bayern match is gonna be like the penalty world cup. Bayern scored 3 penalties today, so Christiano and his ballon d'penalty better watch out 8*D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA JUVE


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Was his second goal even offside? The useless host broadcaster didn't show a single replay and the whistle was ridiculously late. What was Varas doing on the bench anyway, even if he wasn't in great form, he put in a GOAT performance at the Camp Nou and saved a last minute penalty.

Iniesta 50 Liga games unbeaten


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I love how the replay wasn't even allowed to be played. I don't believe it was offside in the first place.






ep


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It was strange, because he picked up the ball, ran like a quarter of the pitch with it into the empty space, buried it, ran off and celebrated, and then found out he was offside in the first place. Bizarre.

ep


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Iniesta 50 Liga games unbeaten


That has to be some sort of record. Unbelievable.

Edit: Watching and Inter match. I don't know why. 

lol Inter so bad. Milito missed a penalty. Didn't even care afterwards.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's tied Butragueno for the all time record, he'll get it for himself in the week when Barca put 10 past Granada.

:andres


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valencia-Bilbao just starting. Watch if doing nothing else. Should be pretty intense.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Llorente is someone whos gonna be very hot on the bidding market soon enough


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Llorente is someone whos gonna be very hot on the bidding market soon enough


He's not just hot on the bidding market....










:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:

On the topic of inter, it's a disastrous club. Like Chelsea's situation except amplified 1000x. I feel bad for their players, that champions league exit definitely crushed any remaining spirit they had in this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know he's had his injuries and isn't happy at inter but i think united doged a bullet with sneijder this season or it could have went the other way and he would have shown just why he is a world class midfielder.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

sneijder needs to get the hell out

fast


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> sneijder needs to get the hell out
> 
> fast


Be intresting were he would go, big payday at city or psg?

Stay in italy?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> I know he's had his injuries and isn't happy at inter but i think united doged a bullet with sneijder this season or it could have went the other way and he would have shown just why he is a world class midfielder.


Considering Fergie's tendency to bring the best out of players, I don't see how United would have dodged a bullet. 

When that guy is on his best, he's a fucking monster.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dodged a bullet? Yeah, because Man Utd are loaded with world class midfielders.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Dodged a bullet? Yeah, because Man Utd are loaded with world class midfielders.


I was talking about how he has been this season if he was the same if he had signed fucking hell not hard to figure that out was it, obviously he 99% would been completely different plus he has had injuries so he would fit in well with our crocks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

An out of form Sneijder is still easily better than any of your current midfielders.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

From what i've seen of him this season, granted no more than 5 or 6 games he has looked completely out of sorts probably down to been unhappy at inter, clearly he has to move in the summer to get back on track.


Never knew bilbao vs valencia was today, would have liked to have watched that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sneijder will leave Inter this season. I think PSG will take him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

anyone should take him. Honestly, at this point its like Inter are holding him hostage


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm sure he will show his talents in the Euros to anyone who is stupid enough to say he isn't world class.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wesley is awesome. Definitely deserved worlds best player award for the 2010 season. I'd love to see him at Arsenal but he's probably too much money.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^Yeah he was brilliant for jose in the CL and the league also had a great wc campaign.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

brilliant cross from ronaldo to benzema who makes it 1-0


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Monreal just went walkabouts for the goal, it's baffling that he gets in to the Spain squad ahead of Jose Enrique.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HOLY SHIT

What a fucking goal from Cazorla.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

AWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HOLD ON MALAGA!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

WOW. What a strike by Santi Cazorla. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

8 points. #Believe


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Feel bad for Ronaldo, shame he didn't get one of those penalties he's so good at scoring.

8 point gap~! The comeback in on.

!!!!~~


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Feel bad for Ronaldo, shame he didn't get one of those penalties he's so good at scoring.
> 
> 8 point gap~! The comeback in on.
> 
> !!!!~~


real could of had a couple of penalties, obviously the league is corrupt, the ref was probably a Barca fan, who wanted to stop Ronnie getting even further ahead of messi 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> real could of had a couple of penalties, obviously the league is corrupt, the ref was probably a Barca fan, who wanted to stop Ronnie getting even further ahead of messi 8*D


Messi already has 9 more goals than Ronaldo this season though. :hb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










So fucking classy.


And pirlo who dedicated juve's win to him last night.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Messi already has 9 more goals than Ronaldo this season though. :hb


Pfft, like Champions League goals matter anyway.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> So fucking classy.
> 
> 
> And pirlo who dedicated juve's win to him last night.


Great stuff to see. The support it general from everyone in football and fans has been great.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Pfft, like Champions League goals matter anyway.

















Goal of the season contender. Shit like this doesn't even happen in Fifa. 

4th free kick goal scored by Cazorla this season, 2 more than next (Xavi), 3 more than Messi and 4 more than Ronaldo. :hb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

iirc, it's 45 goals in 40 games and 3 straight Golden Boots (soon to be 4) in the CL under ep for :leo

It's a shame that Madrid have finally clocked onto Ronaldo putting every free kick into the stands though, seeming as Xabi Alonso has been taking most of their free kicks in the past few games. Speaking of Ronaldo, did some good work on the wing but lost the ball to Demichelis pretty much every time he cut inside. Same goes for Ozil, who had a terrible game. Benzema just wasted everything after his goal and should've had a hat-trick. Marcelo was Madrid's most dangerous attacker and Kaka was having another good game until he was strangely taken off.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cazorla~!

Finally Pellegrini had some vendetta.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca to close the gap to 3-points before the Camp Nou match. Madrid to beat Barca and win the league at Camp Nou. :mourinho

That would be so cruel to Barca fans...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid wasted a handful of chances. Should've buried that early, but WHAT A GOAL from Santi Cazorla.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Barca to close the gap to 3-points before the Camp Nou match. Madrid to beat Barca and win the league at Camp Nou. :mourinho
> 
> That would be so cruel to Barca fans...


It's actually not as impossible. If you take a look at the rest of Madrid's fixtures, there are many difficult ones. 

That being said Barca aren't going to sweep theirs either, I expect them to drop points on a few. The league is still out of reach but there is still a minuscule chance if everything goes out way from now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jose would commit suicide if they lose the league now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...d-dies-Kilmarnock-beat-Celtic-League-Cup.html

Such a sad story. At least his son can take comfort the fact his dad dies watching him at the highpoint of his career.

Still tragic though and on the same weekend as Muamba.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> I know he's had his injuries and isn't happy at inter but i think united doged a bullet with sneijder this season or it could have went the other way and he would have shown just why he is a world class midfielder.


Completely agreed, he can't play in a 4-4-2 which would mean changing our formation to accomodate him or else moving Rooney out of his best position, they play pretty much in the same place only Rooney is better IMO. He was a great player, but even when fit he's just seemed off this year, even last season I wasn't really impressed with him after coming off a year where he should have been in the top 3 for the ballon d'or.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Top 3 is a given. Only people who should have beaten him for the ballon d'or that year were world cup winners. That was the one season where Messi did not deserve the world player of the year award and I'm still appalled that he won it. 

Snejder strikes me as a player who likes to be "the man" at a club though, an attribute that lots of the Dutch players seem to have in common. I don't know if he would have suited Utd in that sense as the team definitely wouldn't have built themselves around him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes/futbol/20120320/54270987106/messi-gol-cesar.html

So after an official recount, it turns out Messi is only one goal off the record.

:leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep has officially come out and said winning the league title is impossible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

if pep wants to win a title in the future, he needs to come to chelsea next season :terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm sure that will happen just like how Roberto Carlos came out today and said that Anzhi are planning to sign both Ronaldo and Messi by the end of their contracts. I'm starting to believe that their isn't a sane sane Russian in the footballing world.









Also:










Afellay is back. woot! Big Dave will be back next month too to help us win the treble.








planned it all along.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

only way to stop madrid now is simple:

loan out messi to every spanish side madrid will face that week and have him pull double duty each week! :leo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Edit: Double Post?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

To be honest, Sneijder would be a proper fit in our team than United. It's a shame his fee will probably mean a team like PSG will get him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Pep has officially come out and said winning the league title is impossible.


Sure it's just frustration when he's had to put up with stuff like this all season:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp86xe_barcelona-12-penales-no-senalados-en-26-jornadas_sport

Also, if some of these had been given, then maybe Messi would be closer to Ronaldo in the Ballon D'Penalty race :terry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Spanish radio are reporting that Barca have signed Neymar for €59m, and will join in 2014


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

if (when) neymar arrives at barca, where does that leave guys like pedro?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> if (when) neymar arrives at barca, where does that leave guys like pedro?


I would take Pedro over him any day of the week x1000, serious. 

If this is true (far from being confirmed) than it's quite possibly one of the most ridiculous signings the club has made. The reports are saying that Real Madrid pulled out because Perez thought Neymar had an arrogant attitude (LMAO so I guess it makes sense Barca would sign him ep). Either way he can fuck off because he has said in the past that he wants to play for Real Madrid and then switched over to Barca, and he just keeps going back and forth. Whereas players like Sanchez rejected massive amounts of cash from Madrid to play for Barca and receive much less money.

I don't want (and Barca don't need) him. 59 million? It hasn't even hit me (again if reports are valid) yet but I'm sure I will have a panic attack when it does.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

im a huge, huge fan of pedro. one of the most underappreciated wingers in the game (outside of barca fans). i'd have him over hazard tbh. has proven that he has the talent to play in the best team in the world. you cant replace that. that experience of winning things as a team. neymar would do more harm than good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> im a huge, huge fan of pedro. one of the most underappreciated wingers in the game (outside of barca fans). i'd have him over hazard tbh. has proven that he has the talent to play in the best team in the world. you cant replace that. that experience of winning things as a team. neymar would do more harm than good.


Probably my favorite thing about Pedro is how underrated he is, big clubs don't go after him like they do for the likes of Hazard. Even if Pedro is having a poor season, he still deserves a lot of rope for all the hard work and dedication he has put into Barca over the years. 

Agreed about the point about Neymar too. I think it reflects horribly on the club (like Zlatan did). 

All of our young attacking players (Sanchez, Pedro, Messi, Cuenca, Tello, Affellay) cost about 40 million. It looks terrible spending 59 million on Neymar


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

oh and in the ASIAN CHAMPIONS LEAGUE, adelaide utd beat gamba osaka 2-0 due to a DANNY MULLEN brace. first time we've scored against gamba. woo. need to catch the replay.

gamba is the club of well know japanese midfielder yasuhito endo, who is the 2nd most capped player in japanese history


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm dying to see if Neymar can actually make it but that is a ridiculous sum for someone with just potential/the ability to play in a shit league thus far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I wouldn't pay much attention to the Neymar reports. This story come along every couple of months.

It was Neymar that thought Perez was arrogant, not the other way around. My stance on him is still the same: He's obviously going to become a world class footballer, and we need squad depth. Had to resort to playing the likes of Cesc and Adriano up top at times this season. So I would like to have the guy, but I won't be crying if he doesn't sign, as other players are more urgent (Alba + a Centre-Back). Don't think anything will happen at the end of this season anyway, I think they'll wait until there's a year to run on his contract as he will probably be available for less, and I doubt Santos want to sell him in their centenary year.

As for Pedro, he's been awful this season, only got one league goal and it's not like that's a bad reflection of his performances, he's totally lost his form, and that's when he hasn't been injured or unfit. Quality player on his day though and there would definitely still be a place for him.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo = 232 goals


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo :leo :leo :leo :leo

Goal and an assist already, the record is going tonight. Cuenca also in God Mode so far, superb play for both goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao good call on that penalty


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This Dongou kid looks scarily good, Romario-esque. How long before he is in the first team squad?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao good call on that handball.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

OH LAWD MESSI


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo:leo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

GENIUS!!!!!!111mshhfuwnwaaoanhwy282brbf7ei2n7










What a goal for the record.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@Barca fans - 



T-C said:


> This Dongou kid looks scarily good, Romario-esque. How long before he is in the first team squad?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Leeds 3-7 Forest!

:lmao

This is a Forest team that couldn't score for shit that long ago! Lol, Leeds scum!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Broke the record for barca and won all he can for them. When does he sign for city :troll, what a player though, fully deserves the record.



Leeds :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

TELLO YOU FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

TELLLOOOOOO

Fuck Neymar.

@ TC, I've only seen bits and pieces of him on YouTube, but he looks a star in the making. Graham Hunter (who's Barca book i'm reading atm, it's superb) said he's the best player at 16 he's ever seen. Wouldn't be surprised to see him given chances in the Copa games next season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If big Graham says it then it's good enough for me. Top man.

He looks ridiculously good for his age.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

JUST ANOTHER HAT TRICK. 

:leo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo :leo :leo 

Yet another hat-trick, including two sublime goals. Already has an assist (or two?) to go with it, and should've had another one when Tello fucked up that open goal. One of his best ever performances tonight.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*D10S*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Flippin heck, Leeds 3-7 Forest. What happened there Seb?

Before tonight Forest had only scored 15 away goals all season. :barry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUCK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:alves

Lunacy from Alves. Both were penalties, would've been nice if the earlier foul in the box on Sanchez had been noticed though 

Not too bothered about the red, game is over, and it means we get another viewing of Montoya next week :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



steamed hams said:


> Flippin heck, Leeds 3-7 Forest. What happened there Seb?
> 
> Before tonight Forest had only scored 15 away goals all season. :barry


Seb's too busy fapping over Barca these days to care about Leeds right Seb?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves channelling Steven Taylor for the second penalty incident.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The new handball rule in Spain is horseshit.

Messi is god.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We actually only ave 4 options for defenders for next match. 

Flipped over to the Milan/Juve game and saw the Vucnic goal. Holy shit what a strike. 

Just saw that MAXI LOPEZ scored too. LOL.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Montoya - Pique - Mascherano - Puyol will suffice against Mallorca.



Nige™;11177306 said:


> Seb's too busy fapping over Barca these days to care about Leeds right Seb?


I've seen like two Leeds games in the last 3 years. Not sure why that bothers you?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I've seen like two Leeds games in the last 3 years. Not sure why that bothers you?


It was meant in jest cock.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That 3rd goal by Messi was shades of...










Breaks Cesars record and breaks his scoring record from last year in the league. It's insane, and now getting to the point where if he doesn't score a hat-trick in a game it would be considered a disappointing game.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If I had half of Messi's footballing ability I'd be making eighty grand a week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi has certainly done it all now at 25 years of age, trophies, goals, records. Incredible. You run out of words to describe this man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

messi isnt a great unless he's playin a rainy night in stoke. he hasnt been proven in the premiership lads


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> TELLLOOOOOO
> 
> Fuck Neymar.
> 
> @ TC, I've only seen bits and pieces of him on YouTube, but he looks a star in the making. Graham Hunter (who's Barca book i'm reading atm, it's superb) said he's the best player at 16 he's ever seen. Wouldn't be surprised to see him given chances in the Copa games next season.


im reading it too 8*D up to the chapter about pique/puyol. sah good.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> That 3rd goal by Messi was shades of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching when Messi scored his first goal and the commentators said that the club had high hopes for him. He truly is the best player of all time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



For The Win said:


> If I had half of Messi's footballing ability I'd be making eighty grand a week.


More like quarter. That would suffice.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Very true.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JEKingOfKings said:


> I remember watching when Messi scored his first goal and the commentators said that the club had high hopes for him. He truly is the best player of all time.


Not quite there yet.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I agree that he isn't the best player ever yet, but if he isn't at the end of his career something has gone seriously wrong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Leeds getting a 7-3 hiding at home. Must tube that, Barca game and Juve game. A treat indeed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In terms of pure talent and ability he's the GOAT, none of that world cup bullshit please we have heard it all before.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I almost bought the Barca book for a mate on his birthday but instead he got an Enrique Inglesias CD and some scented candles as he is a massive bender/it's funnier seeing him open that in front of a small crowd of friends.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's hard to believe Messi is 24 and already a record breaker. The guy easily has another 10 - 15 years left in him if he stays fit. If he continues his form even for the next 5 years minimum he could easily double that record if not more. 

Fuck the World Cup the guys a GOAT right now with ease. I don't even buy the whole he's be shite without Xavi And Iniesta stuff. While having great players behind you helps it still takes a special player to do stuff like he does.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's Messi or Maradona, take your pick. Both incredibly successful and extraordinary players who have done things no other player has ever been able too. I'll take Diego now, in large part due to Messi's career having not even reached half way yet, but in 5-6 years time when Messi has played through his peak (which he hasn't even reached yet), added further to his ridiculous stats and outrageous goals, and possibly has a few more Ballon D'Ors and Champions League titles to his name, he'll be the GOAT.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What makes Maradona the GOAT for me, is that he took a mediocre team and carried in on his back, while Messi have some of the best players in history around him like Xavi and Iniesta.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> In terms of pure talent and ability he's the GOAT, none of that world cup bullshit please we have heard it all before.


Nail on the head.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONALDOOOO

great goal, well taken after the 1-2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

give it up united, hes never coming back to you

just like mourinho


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

SENNNNNAAAAAA!

De Ja Vu from the weekend :

Plz hold on.

lmao, Jose sent off.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How is Ramos arguing that? :lmao

OZIL off too!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Red Card Ramos is off!

:lmao

Ozil off as well :lmao :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I have to :lmao

Just have to.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jose Off and now Ramos is now off, Madrid are falling apart!

Edit: and Now Ozil is off, come on the Yellow Sudmarine!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

its obvious this league is CORRUPT, the refs want barca and messi to win, discraceful...


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That was the most incredible 3 minutes I've ever watched. I literally turned on the TV to see the free-kick go in, and then an amazing implosion followed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would love a full blown Madrid implosion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not sure who's more stupid, Ramos for leading with his elbow and getting sent off, or Ozil then arguing the decision for no reason and getting sent off.

Mourinho and the Assistant both sent off as well :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> its obvious this league is CORRUPT, the refs want barca and messi to win, discraceful...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jose you fucking retard you have just thrown the league title away you dumb fuck

ok so now come back to chelsea plz we love you

jose <3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You do know he was trolling right egame?


:lol madrid what a pack of twats.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just saw some replays, Villareal had two stone wall penalties not given in the first half, both for shirt pulling, for the second claim the Villareal player was pulled all the way down to the ground.

Gap down to 6. Barca back in full flow atm, and with a couple more results like that for Madrid, who knows?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Blackpool were fortunate to get a draw tonight but still got a chance at the play-off's. I have a horrible feeling we'll lose out to Birmingham though.

Can't believe how Kevin Phillips is still going at his age, still dench too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


>


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> You do know he was trolling right egame?
> 
> 
> :lol madrid what a pack of twats.


Of course, he doesn't have any posts in this thread that aren't troll/Ronaldo tea bagging. :kobe

LMAO I would seriously lol if Madrid blow the league right now. It would be delicious. 

brb ridiculous squad depth 
brb Barca suffering from injuries and player losses all season and being poor away from home

Madrid still have Valencia at home, Atheletic Madrid away, Atheltic Bilbao away and Barca away. ep










I cannot believe Madrid have given us a chance to catch up. loool


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Simpsons sucks large amounts of ass. I said it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> The Simpsons sucks large amounts of ass. I said it.


Season's 1-10 suck? You serious bro?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yea, it was good like 7 years ago. Now it is tired and played out, someone needs to put that show out of its misery. Family Guy too, terrible.

Unlike South Park which just gets better and better.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Ahh another 2 points gone for the second game straight, Barca is too close behind us right now





:frustrate*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Never saw the appeal of The Simpsons. I'm not saying it sucks but it's not all that it's made to be, kind of like Ronaldo!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Medo aren't you a United fan?

Simpsons was good from seasons 3-10 but has been horse shit and should've been cancelled years ago.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I love the Simpsons, even a lot of the episodes of the later seasons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Medo aren't you a United fan?
> 
> Simpsons was good from seasons 3-10 but has been horse shit and should've been cancelled years ago.


I disagree with this like crazy

Seasons 3 to 10 are absolutely perfect, HOWEVER, I know for a fact that while there was a huge decline in the post season 10 era, the show still had numerous gems of jokes and episodes that are genuinely brilliant

Those include the father, the son, and the holy guest star, the regina monologues, my fair willie, you kent always say what you want, Missionary Impossible and even Saddlesore galactica (an episode so intentionally bad its actually funny). Including many more I forgot

Also, the hilarious "Youre gay for moleman" legendary joke came from season 16.

Are many of the episodes unwatchable? hell yes, but nobody is sticking a gun to my head and making me see them. I can choose to ignore them and enjoy the few classics from each season of the post season 10 era and really have a great laugh


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Which Season has the visit to Israel episode?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

hey guys, why is everyone speaking about the simpsons, when everyone should be commenting on the fact that the spanish is league is corrupt to favour barcelona, just like the premier league where everything goes against liverpool


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Either season 22 or 23. Cant remember really. It was a decent one though I guess

a real funny one from the recent times is the christmas episode from last year and that episode where they install cameras all over the city and homer invents the tiny area of pure evil


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I remember that. :lmao

Fuck you guys, Simpsons is awesome.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

South Park >>>>>> Simpsons


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> South Park >>>>>> Simpsons


name your top 5 south park episodes and I'll name the best 5 simpsons episodes and we'll see how they stack up


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> name your top 5 south park episodes and I'll name the best 5 simpsons episodes and we'll see how they stack up


erm off the top of my head, cant decide which one to leave out so i'll put 6

scott tennorman must die
up the down steroid
le petit tourette
the death of eric cartman
make love, not warcraft
trapped in the closet


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> erm off the top of my head, cant decide which one to leave out so i'll put 6
> 
> scott tennorman must die
> up the down steroid
> ...


Christian rock is another for me, anything that revolves around cartman really or randy.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> Never saw the appeal of The Simpsons. I'm not saying it sucks but it's not all that it's made to be, *kind of like Ronaldo!*


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

I agree.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The consistent greatness of South Park since season 5 is incredible. No other comedy show touches it in my opinion.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> In terms of pure talent and ability he's the GOAT, none of that world cup bullshit please we have heard it all before.


You keep hearing it because it's a valid point. If Messi doesn't have a strong world cup with one of the most talented footballing squads in the world he is not the GOAT. Simple as.

Anyway congrats to him for getting the club record - remarkable considering his age. And he could yet get better - a scary thought indeed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would always put much more stock in performances during a 60+ game season than I ever would in a 4 week tournament, but that's just me.

Miro Klose could be the best striker ever judging by World Cups.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

madrid starting to bottle it? two FKs costing them points recently. ozil's assist for ronaldo's goal was magnificent though, work of art. his red card was a laughable decision. awful reffing once again in la liga, all round laughable performance, decisions went against both throughout, pens not given to villareal, no words. 

i still think they'll win it though, pep always has mou's number, but i just have a suspicion mou will pull it out the bag and beat them. doubt they'll crack, they're the type of team when they need to win, they win.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And I would put more stock on how players perform within the most pressurized matches in world football but you know horses for courses and all that. 

When Messi has a solid world cup he'll jump about ten to fifteen places on my list.



> Miro Klose could be the best striker ever judging by World Cups.


That's why all my GOAT contenders are based on players who excelled at both club and national level (Muller, Ronaldo, Zidane, Maradona etc). Messi has not done that.... yet.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You don't get more pressurized than Champions League finals or modern day classicos, Messi always excels.

I just don't like the International football debate in this sort of player discussion as the quality of international football is just so far behind club football now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

so if argentina were magnificent throughout the team, and messi played a part in them winning a world cup, that would make him go up in individual rankings? or would he have to carry argentina to a world cup? don't get this logic.

the quality and passion for intl. football has gone out the window in many cases, club football is at a much higher level these days.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Miro Klose could be the best striker ever judging by World Cups.


(Y)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> > You don't get more pressurized than Champions League finals or modern day classicos,
> 
> 
> Messi always excels.
> ...



If you really believe that then there's no point us wasting time arguing. International tournaments are on another wavelength entirely when it comes to pressure. 

If one was to put club and international football on the same pedestal then I would understand the Messi GOAT talks but for me its too soon.



> so if argentina were magnificent throughout the team, and messi played a part in them winning a world cup, that would make him go up in individual rankings? or would he have to carry argentina to a world cup? don't get this logic.


It's really not that hard to understand. 

The guys I've mentioned all emulated and in some cases (Muller) exceeded their club form at international level. That separates them from Messi as men who performed at the highest standard in every tournament in which they were tested. I don't see how I can compare Messi to them when he has thus far struggled to show his worth in an Argentina shirt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Trash of the Titans
Homer the Great
Last exit to springfield
King Size Homer
The Itchy and Scratchy and poochie show
Treehouse of Horror 5

Other classics are Mr Plow, 30 minutes over tokyo, joy of sect, lisa the vegetarian, The computer wore menace shoes, treehouse of horror 10, a star is burns, lisa's first word, and maggie makes three, the cartridge family, bart sells his soul, homer the heretic, bart vs australia, homer at the bat.

And thats just the icing. Only animation that could possibly match it is futurama. And thats a big if

As for messi, when hes done, he will be the greatest of all time. So much fricking talent. Hopefully argentina sorts their damnn team out


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> If you really believe that then there's no point us wasting time arguing. International tournaments are on another wavelength entirely when it comes to pressure.
> 
> If one was to put club and international football on the same pedestal then I would understand the Messi GOAT talks but for me its too soon.


Oh ok, so you think international football (World Cup) is of a higher standard than the latter stages of the champions league?

Who do you reckon is the best player ever by the way?



Henry Hill said:


> It's really not that hard to understand.
> 
> The guys I've mentioned all emulated and in some cases (Muller) exceeded their club form at international level. That separates them from Messi as men who performed at the highest standard in every tournament in which they were tested. I don't see how I can compare Messi to them when he has thus far struggled to show his worth in an Argentina shirt.


You could say that Maradona was a relative failure in a Barca shirt though, but no one does.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Oh ok, so you think international football (World Cup) is of a higher standard than the latter stages of the champions league?
> 
> Who do you reckon is the best player ever by the way?


I prefer the champions league which is by far and away my favourite footballing event but I don't think it's on the same level as the two big international tournaments. 

Maradona is the GOAT for me. What he did at Napoli was just amazing not to mention his world cup credentials.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maradona was the best to me as well, but watching Messi do what he is doing every week makes me think it is impossible that there has ever been a player this good.

If you were nitpicking at Maradona though, it could be said that he failed at Barca (injury didn't help) and he never won a European Cup.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi can only be considered the greatest of all time if he manages to win the Euro cup with Argentina this summer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi isn't a leader and Argentina is a national team that is constantly in shambles.

For me, just watching him play makes him GOAT. Nobody can do what he does and everything he does is surreal. I personally believe he is near the threshold for human abilities when it comes to football. He is multiple levels above everyone else. 

The fact that most people already consider him the GOAT at 24 years of age, he could still play top level for another decade. Can you imagine what he will have done at the end of his career?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think Messi is already at his peak. Just don't see how he can improve any further to the point of it being noticeable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Maradona was the best to me as well, but watching Messi do what he is doing every week makes me think it is impossible that there has ever been a player this good.
> 
> If you were nitpicking at Maradona though, it could be said that he failed at Barca (injury didn't help) and he never won a European Cup.



True but his run at Napoli speaks for itself. He went to a club that weren't challenging for the title and helped them to become Italian champions twice and a top two league side for pretty much the entire duration of his stint there. Napoli fans were thus completely torn when Argentina had to play Italy in the world cup semi's in 1990.

Remember too that the champions leaugue was once just that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I think Messi is already at his peak. Just don't see how he can improve any further to the point of it being noticeable.


I've thought the same every year for the past 4 seasons. After every season I think there is no way he can possible do better next season. But yet he always does.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

most players peak at 28 and 27

so yeah, just you watch messi go. every game he will develop more physically with more experience


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I've thought the same every year for the past 4 seasons. After every season I think there is no way he can possible do better next season. But yet he always does.


True, but I think he's done even better this season because he has been relied upon more due to Pedro and Villa being injured for so long, not because he has became a better player.

I think he could have done the same last season, but with those two contributing so many goals aswell, he hasn't had to. I agree with you about the human threshold max thing too. Which is why I disagree when people say "imagine how good he'll be at 27." Although, the little bastard will probably end up proving me wrong. :bron3


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> most players peak at 28 and 27
> 
> so yeah, just you watch messi go. every game he will develop more physically with more experience


And I think he is the exception to that rule.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol madrid

saying simpsons has become tired and then saying south park hasnt? hmm notsureifserious

im enjoying new simpsons a bit too. still better than a lot of tv.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










:lmao the reason why this dirty cunt wasn't playing for Madrid today.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Simpsons is shit these days. And it's not a ''Oh, the old days were better'' thing. It really is shit. The old seasons were gold, pure gold. What did they do to Homer? That guy was an actual character you loved, he was a hilarious dufus but with a heart of gold...



















Remember those moments? They were great, Homer is shite these days. He's a nothing character. It's actually sad.

Simspons season 1-8,9,10-ish shits all over South Park.



Oh yeah, Messi won't truly prove himself until he does it in the Premier League.

lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> *Oh ok, so you think international football (World Cup) is of a higher standard than the latter stages of the champions league?*
> 
> Who do you reckon is the best player ever by the way?
> 
> ...


the world cup is actually more important than champions league, and for me the best player ever is maradona, messi is not there yet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


> Simpsons is shit these days. And it's not a ''Oh, the old days were better'' thing. It really is shit. The old seasons were gold, pure gold. What did they do to Homer? That guy was an actual character you loved, he was a hilarious dufus but with a heart of gold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever seen the itchie and poochie show?

After being on for so long, the characters cannot have the same impact, HOWEVER, i can proudly say Ive seen each and every one of 503 simpsons episodes. And do you know what? I still find vast enjoyment in the weaker seasons. Like I said, some are shit. I find it impossible to watch some of those unfunny abortions, but there are still amazing jokes and the characters are almost like family. And like family, sure its often hard and you miss the better days, but the magic is still there

Hell, some of my most quoted episodes was post season 10


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pretty much nail on the head. I'm so invested in these characters by now that even the "weaker" episodes are still of some interested.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The World Cup is definitely more prestigious and if I was a footballer then that is what I'd want to win - however the Champions League, in recent years, is the one that is of a higher quality.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The World Cup IS the end all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> The World Cup is definitely more prestigious and if I was a footballer then that is what I'd want to win - however the Champions League, in recent years, is the one that is of a higher quality.


^ That.

In terms of quality and competition, and even public interest, club football completely dwarfs international football these days.



D'Angelo said:


> madrid starting to bottle it? two FKs costing them points recently. ozil's assist for ronaldo's goal was magnificent though, work of art. his red card was a laughable decision. awful reffing once again in la liga, all round laughable performance, decisions went against both throughout, pens not given to villareal, no words.
> 
> i still think they'll win it though, pep always has mou's number, but i just have a suspicion mou will pull it out the bag and beat them. doubt they'll crack, they're the type of team when they need to win, they win.


Edit: Turns it was a straight red, I thought I saw Ozil shown a yellow before being sent off.

As for no words for those penalties, they're expected nowadays, not even as bad as the Ramos elbowing a Vallecano player in the face a couple of weeks back or Alonso's hand ball last week against Malaga, both in close games which ended up 1-0 and 1-1.



Mr. Snrub said:


> im reading it too 8*D up to the chapter about pique/puyol. sah good.


I read a good chunk of it today, it's a superb read. I'm just part the bit where he talks about Hleb being a lazy shit.

Best part of the book so far was the quote from Guardiola from 1999 to a young Xavi when he was coming through in to the first team "You'll retire me, but Iniesta will retire us both".


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Abidal will undergo a liver transplant next week. Everything indicates this will be the end of his professional career.




Horribly sad, but it was bound to happen. What matters now is that he gets healthy and enjoys his life.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The only people i've seen put club football above international football tend to be the one's with shit national teams, basically the english.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, the nation that can sell out/come close to selling out 80,000 for friendly international games, when most other top countries can't even get half that.

Besides, aren't you Welsh?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yeah, the nation that can sell out/come close to selling out 80,000 for friendly international games, when most other top countries can't even get half that.
> 
> Besides, aren't you Welsh?


Large crowds=BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD! All ENgland need now is a new kit deal.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What is this ?

Its common knowledge that england are shit and that they had to practically give tickets away after the disastrous world cup campaign.

I stick with my comment. If england had a good side and were competetive at World cups, nobody would be putting the CL above it.

And no im not welsh. And my real name isn't cliffy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Large crowds=BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD! All ENgland need now is a new kit deal.


Nah, we beat Spain, therefore we're the best team in the world.












Cliffy Byro said:


> What is this ?
> 
> Its common knowledge that england are shit and that they had to practically give tickets away after the disastrous world cup campaign.
> 
> ...


So where are you from then?

If it's anywhere other than Spain, Germany or Holland, you're a joke for calling England shit. It's actually common knowledge that England gets the best attendance rates (by a long way) for international games.

Edit: and your comment is retarded.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

England is good, but theyre no lebanon

we beat Kuwait, UAE AND South korea


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd love to be a member of the fifa rankings team, their lists are hysterical. 

"Holland won 11-0 last week, we'll say eleven goals equals 55 points to put them just ahead of Spain. Also England won another friendly, they can move up to fourth."

In all seriousness though both on paper and in terms of results England are rounding out the top ten max when it comes to the world pecking order. The comparison that guy made to USA was pretty apt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i want to know how we werent number 1 with this guy leading the strikeforce:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

malta and italy are the best, i miss that guy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> ^ That.
> 
> In terms of quality and competition, and even public interest, club football completely dwarfs international football these days.


That's very naive to say. If you really believe that, then you have no idea of Football outside Europe.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> ^ That.
> 
> In terms of quality and competition, and even public interest, club football completely dwarfs international football these days.


:lmao are u sure?



EGame said:


> Horribly sad, but it was bound to happen. What matters now is that he gets healthy and enjoys his life.


that sucks, what matters more is that he gets healthy and enjoy his life


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> That's very naive to say. If you really believe that, then you have no idea of Football outside Europe.


We're talking about the Champions League here, a competition for European teams. Football outside of Europe in general is of a weaker standard anyway, both at domestic and international level, so I don't see the relevance in that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> That's very naive to say. If you really believe that, then you have no idea of Football outside Europe.


we prefer champions league over world cup too, dont worry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> :lmao are u sure?


The Champions League is entertaining year in year out, with lots of quality teams assembled due to the vast amounts of money spent on players. When was the last _really_ entertaining and competitive international tournament? Probably Euro 2000 when you had superb Portugal, Italy and France teams and plenty of other good teams. Certainly no tournaments i've seen in the last decade where as engaging as the 98 World Cup and Euro 2000. As far as popularity goes, I think a vast amount of football fans don't give a flying fuck about international football outside of the big two tournaments (as shown by the very bad attendance rates at games).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think the biggest point here is that even non-football fans care about the World Cup.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The Champions League is entertaining year in year out, with lots of quality teams assembled due to the vast amounts of money spent on players. When was the last _really_ entertaining and competitive international tournament? Probably Euro 2000 when you had superb Portugal, Italy and France teams and plenty of other good teams. Certainly no tournaments i've seen in the last decade where as engaging as the 98 World Cup and Euro 2000. As far as popularity goes, I think a vast amount of football fans don't give a flying fuck about international football outside of the big two tournaments (as shown by the very bad attendance rates at games).


yes champions league is very entertaining year in year out, but it is still not as good as the world cup, i enjoy the world cup(except for the 2010) much more than any champions league season, it happens every 4 years, and i am sure many people look forward to it. even my cousin and my mother who are non-football fans watch the world cup.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> yes champions league is very entertaining year in year out, but it is still not as good as the world cup, i enjoy the world cup(except for the 2010) much more than any champions league season, it happens every 4 years, and i am sure many people look forward to it. even my cousin and my mother who are non-football fans watch the world cup.


I agree with all of this, I look forward to the World Cup like nothing else too, and it's no doubt the most prestigious football event (and probably in all of sport along with the Olympics), but i'm talking about the actual quality of the matches and the football played, which is better in the Champions League these days.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I agree with all of this, I look forward to the World Cup like nothing else too, and it's no doubt the most prestigious football event (and probably in all of sport along with the Olympics), but i'm talking about the actual quality of the matches and the football played, which is better in the Champions League these days.


yes i agree, but i still prefer the world cup more.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hohenhein said it perfectly.

CL is great, but only football fans watch it. When it comes to the World Cup, everybody watches it. It doesn't matter whether you are a football fan or not. From the most isolated households to the common football fan, everybody anticipates and watches the World Cup. It's the WORLD Cup.

We're not talking about entertainment. We're not talking about quality of the matches either. We're talking about the magnitude of the competition. It doesn't matter if the footballing standard is inferior to Europe elsewhere. That's irrelevant. At the end, more people turn their TVs on to watch a WC match over a CL match. That's the point.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That isn't the point as the point has always been, from the start, that the Champions League is of a higher standard than the World Cup. Whether more people watch it or not is an irrelevant statement in this 'argument'. Every single person in this thread has said that the World Cup is more prestigious but from a quality stand-point it isn't the best footballing competition in the world. Nor has it been for over a decade.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When did I ever argue any of that? Who cares if it's more popular? Champions League provides a much better calibre of football.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

#ElSilencioDeMourinhoEsElGritoDelMadridismo

What does that mean ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's something like "Mourinho's silence is the crying/shouting/screaming of Madrid". It's probably referring to Mourinho not turning up to his press conference whilst the Madrid players cry and whinge to the media.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The World Cup of 2010 was the worst WC tournament I've seen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I've only ever seen 4. I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

World Cup 2010 was pretty fun. Then again, I saw the Germany matches mostly

Spain matches were a cure for insomnia. I mean I understand alot of teams went defensive against them, but my god those matches sucked


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, the Spain matches were pretty terrible.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

94 - I fell asleep in the final. Quite young, no recollection of the rest of the tournament. 

98 - When my passion for football was at its zenith. I adored this tournament from start to finish. Lots of characters, lots of very good sides. 

02 - Horrible. Early games, South Korea screwjob, Brazil getting the easiest draw I've ever seen up to the final and even then that Germany team wasn't exactly brilliant. 

06 - Big improvement but lacking in quality. I enjoyed it but can't really think of many memorable moments aside from Italy beating Germany and Zidane's headbutt. 

10 - Good tournament - Spain were a pleasure to watch and their games were pretty tense and open all the way through even if they always looked comfortable in their play. Holland knocked out Brazil which was awesome and Germany ran rampage whilst Argentina and France lost the plot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Spain didn't even play that well at the World Cup, they were still the best team and deserved to win, but they lost to Switzerland, won most of their matches 1-0 and Villa pretty much carried them to the final. I hated the 2006 World Cup and it didn't help that an extremely defence-centric Italian team won, the 2002 World Cup was fun just because of the England/Argentina game, the two bizarre Korea games and Ronaldo/Rivaldo tearing it up, but there where still no great matches I can remember. 1998 World Cup is hands down my favourite football tournament ever though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wrong. Best team was Germany

They blitzkireged their way through every single team so efficiently that its beautiful. And nobody had even heard of any of their star players in he world cup, asides from Klose and Bastien


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Same. For Months afterwards I was obsessed with killing the ball in the air ala Bergkamp. Lord, what a goal that was.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd say that either Germany or Uruguay was the best team. I'd that their 3rd place final was the game of the tournament. That was some amazing shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Shame Klose couldnt play to wrap up his place as greatest world cup striker ever


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So klose


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So uh, Germany for Euros?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hell yeah, especially since gomez and ozil are getting back into wicked form and Gotze found his place on the left

The hardest part is choosing the formation honestly, soooooooo many fricking good choices. It would be a crime to waste gotze and muller as wingers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Shame Klose couldnt play to wrap up his place as greatest world cup striker ever


I was delighted. Should stay with R9.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Holland for me. Snejder and Robben will deliver the big game goods as usual and now they've got two strikers in incredible goalscoring form heading into the tournament. Don't think they have as impressive an all round side as Germany or Spain but I expect them to be the most deadly force based on their key players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gomez is on fire. Klose is always reliable for Germany and he's performed well for Lazio (well minus that one game last week :|). Podolski's in goal-scoring mode too.

Ozil, Goetze, Muller, Kroos - that's 4 CAMs. Ozil is the best out of them but he's played OKAY on the right wing for Madrid. He often cuts inside, and this might work for Germany since Lahm likes coming forward. Kroos needs to be benched.

Bastien and Khedira are the obvious holding pair.

Hummerls and Badstuber as a back two is a little worrying tho. Both are great but both are young. Lahm being there and Neuer being BOSS will probably see them do well. Boateng can also shift to centreback if one of them pushes forward.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Whatever the outcome, Holland vs Germany is going to be a sick game. Can't believe we're getting it so early on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> I was delighted. Should stay with R9.


BOO URNS.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought Germany were definitely the most entertaining team at the 2010 WC, mainly because like Spain in 2008 Euro, no-one knew quite how to contain them. Spain Euro 2008 fucking ruled.

I fancy Germany to win the Euros, but Spain could easily take it aswell. As an above poster said, Holland will be a serious threat going forward, Robben, Sneijder both quality, and they have two of the most in form strikers in world football in RvP and Huntelaar. They can outscore anybody.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd argue that Podolski and Gomez are just as in form.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

True, Gomez exceptional this year, insane goal scoring record. Podolski is pefect for the Germany counter attacking ethos, quick, direct, I think I remember he played a pivotal part in the England demolition. Excellent for Cologne this year too, not quite scoring records of the top players, but he is doing it for a poor team struggling in the BuLi. Spain - Soldado great goal scoring record, Llorente too.

EDIT: And by no means, as I've been saying for months, discount France. They have a very solid back 5 with plenty of depth in defence, and they'll have M'Vila & Cabaye in front of them. Ahead of them they could have Ribery, Nasri and possibly Martin in front of them. Gonalons and Matuidi other options. Giroud should lead the line, or play him with Benzema, and then they even have Remy. In terms of solidity from back to front, there really aren't many better. With the right management and mentality, they could do great things.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Spanish will win everything until Xavi decides he wants to give other people a turn and stops.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

pepe got banned for two matches for verbally abusing the referee. :lmao what an idiot


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Gomez is on fire. Klose is always reliable for Germany and he's performed well for Lazio (well minus that one game last week :|). Podolski's in goal-scoring mode too.
> 
> Ozil, Goetze, Muller, Kroos - that's 4 CAMs. Ozil is the best out of them but he's played OKAY on the right wing for Madrid. He often cuts inside, and this might work for Germany since Lahm likes coming forward. Kroos needs to be benched.
> 
> ...


Badstuber? Ahead of Mertesacker or Howedes? Really?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If *PM4* is fit then the rest of Europe should forget about it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> Badstuber? Ahead of Mertesacker or Howedes? Really?


Per is kinda useless at times, as well as injured

And as for howedes, Badstuber fits in better, considering he's BFFs and on the same team naturally as Bastien, neuer, boateng, and lahm. They already know each other by heart

Extra german attacking option: Andre Schullre


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Hohenhein said it perfectly.
> 
> CL is great, but only football fans watch it. When it comes to the World Cup, everybody watches it. It doesn't matter whether you are a football fan or not. From the most isolated households to the common football fan, everybody anticipates and watches the World Cup. It's the WORLD Cup.
> 
> We're not talking about entertainment. We're not talking about quality of the matches either. We're talking about the magnitude of the competition. It doesn't matter if the footballing standard is inferior to Europe elsewhere. That's irrelevant. At the end, more people turn their TVs on to watch a WC match over a CL match. That's the point.


wrong. im the only person n my family that has ever seen a world cup match. to say everyone watches the world cup is an incredibly broad and wide sweeping statement.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Everyone I KNOW watches the World Cup. And I don't even know that many people who follow football.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> When did I ever argue any of that? Who cares if it's more popular? Champions League provides a much better calibre of football.


Quality is subjective. I won't argue there but for me 1994 was the first WC I watched and ever since then, all of them have rocked for me.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'd say that either Germany or Uruguay was the best team. I'd that their 3rd place final was the game of the tournament. That was some amazing shit.


Yeah, that match was incredible. The most entertaining team for me was Uruguay. Well, I might be slightly favoring them, but I loved how the underdog nearly went all the way.




Mr. Snrub said:


> wrong. im the only person n my family that has ever seen a world cup match. to say everyone watches the world cup is an incredibly broad and wide sweeping statement.


fpalm

Go to Asia. Go to Latin America. Heck, go to Canada. Go to USA. Go to Mexico. South Americans are huge on club football but nothing tops the WC there. For Asians, WC is the end all of Football. We all know how huge--the largest ever--the coverage of the WC was in North America for the 2010 WC.

If we are going by people around us, most don't watch Football, but everybody watches the WC every time without fail even if their country doesn't qualify.

It's alright to argue from a qualitative standpoint. But the WC is at a much higher pedestal to the CL if we talk in terms of prestige and the ultimate event of world football.

What one prefers is entirely subjective. You can't argue that it is the most watched sporting event in the world.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nearly everyone I know watches the worldcup/Euros even if they don't follow football.

I think I enjoyed the Euros more last time as I had already had the disapointing moment of them not qualifying instead of having the disapointed moment of them losing to Portugal in the QFs AGAIN.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Actually i'm pretty sure Asia has a huge fanbase for teams like Man Utd, Barcelona, Real Madrid, Milan, Liverpool, etc... Not saying it's bigger than the World Cup or anything over there, but it's not the only football they watch, that's for sure.

Popularity was never argued, the discussion was the quality of the football being played when talking about which is the "superior" tournament. Obviously the World Cup trounces pretty much everything in sport in terms of prestige and global appeal.

As for the WC 2010, Spain were the best team and deservedly took the tournament, even if they weren't in their imperious Euro 2008 form. I remember Casillas in particular having a really shaky tournament. They started Torres ahead of Pedro in the earlier games, which was a terrible decision. Xabi Alonso wasn't in the best of form either. They got carried to the final by Villa and Iniesta, imo. Germany definitely played the most entertaining football though and their display against Argentina was the best football I saw and the game of the tournament for me. Uruguay only got to those semi-finals because Suarez catched the ball off the line (and Gyan missed the subsequent penalty), so I always look at their run as a bit tainted.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> I was delighted. Should stay with R9.


Klose is one of my favourite footballers because despite his natural limitations, he's been able to have a sensation career through sheer will and determination. If he had of broken fat Ronaldo's record, I don't see how anyone could begrudge him. Ronaldo is a genetic freak that never really made the most of his talents, whereas Miro is a real trier who has gotten absolutely everything out of his limited ability and then some.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Actually i'm pretty sure Asia has a huge fanbase for teams like Man Utd, Barcelona, Real Madrid, Milan, Liverpool, etc... Not saying it's bigger than the World Cup or anything over there, but it's not the only football they watch, that's for sure.
> 
> Popularity was never argued, the discussion was the quality of the football being played when talking about which is the "superior" tournament. Obviously the World Cup trounces pretty much everything in sport in terms of prestige and global appeal.
> 
> As for the WC 2010, Spain were the best team and deservedly took the tournament, even if they weren't in their imperious Euro 2008 form. I remember Casillas in particular having a really shaky tournament. They started Torres ahead of Pedro in the earlier games, which was a terrible decision. Xabi Alonso wasn't in the best of form either. They got carried to the final by Villa and Iniesta, imo. Germany definitely played the most entertaining football though and their display against Argentina was the best football I saw and the game of the tournament for me. *Uruguay only got to those semi-finals because Suarez catched the ball off the line (and Gyan missed the subsequent penalty), so I always look at their run as a bit tainted.*


Yes, but you cant deny that they we are a very entartaining side in the world cup 2010. diego forlan imo was easily the best player in that world cup.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Thomas Müller or David Villa, imo.

Forlan had a blinder though, definitely the only player who could really handle shooting the Jabulani from long distances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> Klose is one of my favourite footballers because despite his natural limitations, he's been able to have a sensation career through sheer will and determination. If he had of broken fat Ronaldo's record, I don't see how anyone could begrudge him. *Ronaldo is a genetic freak that never really made the most of his talents,* whereas Miro is a real trier who has gotten absolutely everything out of his limited ability and then some.


Well three serious knee injuries (two when you were the best player in the world) would kind of do that to you. Yet, after the first two, he still came back and won the World Cup, broke the goalscoring record at the World Cup and was sensational for Madrid in his first few seasons there.

I want R9 to keep the record for a while, because he is my favourite striker of all time. It's nothing against Klose, who is another striker I like a lot.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://youtu.be/MGSpQcqieh0
this video has some of forlan fantastic goals in that world cup. His goal against ghana was my favourite.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There is a high chance that this will be the last world cup with the current design.

If they stick to there old rule of changing it after a team wins it 3 times then it'll be changed.

Current Design winners since its inception in 74:
Argentina:2 times winners 
Brazil: 2 times winners
Germany: 2 times winnners
Italy: 2 times winners

could see any of those teams winning.


or they could just decide that the current trophy is very iconic looking and so they'll decide to keep it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

we've got the wc in the bag

:cahill


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

who? city or australia?

i can see city winning the world cup, they have the best team in premier league history afterall


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Arsenal won the World Cup in 1998 :wenger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca going for a 3-4-3 away to Mallorca, so this game will be a total goal fest or a 1-1 draw. Disappointed not to see Montoya given a go, he was superb in his last outing. Mallorca are a long way from the team they were last season, though, and they have been making noises about taking on Barcelona in the media, so it should be an open game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:leo :leo :leo

Doesn't look like Alexis got a touch on that. 1-0, could see quite a few more follow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

100 goals in 92 games for ronaldo, fastest ever to reach it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> 100 goals in 92 games for ronaldo, fastest ever to reach it


Amazing record. Ibra is having a pretty good season, 22 goal is 23 games is pretty good. 


real madrid leading 3-1.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Amazing record from ron, Ibra has been class this season.

Celtic can win the title tomorrow vs rangers, should be a fun watch regardless of the poor football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ibra is always class in Serie A. It's CL matches and matches for Sweden that has been the problem. But he has been good in CL this season, tbf to him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Its gunna be incredible to see, coming from an irish family, to see Celtic win the title at Ibrox.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sociedad are so bad defensively. Perfect game for Madrid after consecutive draws. Hopefully Di Maria isn't back in time for the Clasico, think he's still got the most league assists in Europe, and he's only played 15 games (many of them only for 60-70 minutes) this season.

Ibra was woeful in the Emirates game, but other than that he's had a really good CL campaign so far. Lets see how he does on wednesday, now that it's crunch time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Sociedad are so bad defensively. Perfect game for Madrid after consecutive draws.
> 
> Ibra was woeful in the Emirates game, but other than that he's had a really good CL campaign so far. Lets see how he does on wednesday, now that it's crunch time.


He probably won't get sniffs, over 2 legs walk in the park for barca.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> 100 goals in 92 games for ronaldo, fastest ever to reach it


Homeslice needs a smiley.

If it wasn't for this: :leo the guy would be considered the best. Fucking Barca fans. Nothing to do with Messi's greatness, it's the lack of smilies. NEED MOAR.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just seen post about Germany's CB pairing. If Per was fit, I'd start him. Calming influence on the back 4 and knows the German team like the back of his hand. Nearly 80 caps iirc. Badstuber obvious replacement though, already has understanding with other Munich players, and maybe played with Hummels when he was younger (I'm presuming Badstuber came from Munchen youth?)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Homeslice needs a smiley.
> 
> If it wasn't for this: :leo the guy would be considered the best. Fucking Barca fans. Nothing to do with Messi's greatness, it's the lack of smilies. NEED MOAR.


yeah we've got a smiley for this guy :cuenca , but not the best penalty taker in the world and top scorer in la liga :no:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> yeah we've got a smiley for this guy :cuenca , but not the best penalty taker in the world and top scorer in la liga :no:


*Joint top scorer. Best penalty taker in the world? He missed the most important one of his career 8*D

"This guy" is on his way to becoming one of the best in the world and will have won far more trophies than Ronaldo by the end of his career.

:cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Missed the games today as I was at a conference. 

The La Liga handball yellow card rule has to be one of the worst rules in football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> *Joint top scorer.
> 
> "This guy" is on his way to becoming one of the best in the world and will have won* far more trophies than Ronaldo by the end of his career*.
> 
> :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca :cuenca


ronaldo has 2 tonight, goes 1 ahead according to the SSN website 8*D

oh and yeah the spanish press were linking cuenca with united, so yeah he will win a lot of trophies :troll:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cuenca with dem PL titles. 

If Barca-Real is the CL final, the rest of the players should just fuck off and give the people what they want. Ronaldo vs Messi for 90 minutes one on one! RATINGZ!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ Thiago didn't even hand ball it, it hit the top of his shoulder, ridiculous red card. Doesn't matter though.



united_07 said:


> ronaldo has 2 tonight, goes 1 ahead according to the SSN website 8*D
> 
> oh and yeah the spanish press were linking cuenca with united, so yeah he will win a lot of trophies :troll:


Messi scored a 25 yard free kick today, they're on 35 each now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> ^ Thiago didn't even hand ball it, it hit the top of his shoulder, ridiculous red card. Doesn't matter though.
> 
> 
> 
> Messi scored a 25 yard free kick today, they're on 35 each now.


bah, sky sports havent updated their site then, should give it to alexis anyway :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Cuenca with dem PL titles.
> 
> If Barca-Real is the CL final, the rest of the players should just fuck off and give the people what they want. Ronaldo vs Messi for 90 minutes one on one! RATINGZ!


That's what the Man United, Portugal and Real Madrid fans want.

Everyone else just want to see Messi, Iniesta and Xavi.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Vince McMahon wants Ronaldo vs Messi. I bet my life on it.

Vince > Platini


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bit of a late post but good to see Napoli has made the Coppa Italia final. When is the next El Clasico??


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

End of April at the Camp Nou iirc.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Surely Madrid to snatch a win  They've been Barca's whipping boys in recent times.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Thank goodness for Messi. If he wasn't around then we'd have to hear all about Ronaldo apparently being greater than two vastly superior spanish midfielders. 

Congrats to Ronaldo for the 100 goals. How many of them were penalties? Must be around 25%.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow, never thought I'd see the day when someone sneered at a player for getting to 100 La Liga goals the quickest ever. Ludicrous.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Thank goodness for Messi. If he wasn't around then we'd have to hear all about Ronaldo apparently being greater than two vastly superior spanish midfielders.
> 
> Congrats to Ronaldo for the 100 goals. How many of them were penalties? Must be around 25%.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lol :lol absolutey nailed on henry would respond to ronaldo praise.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Truth is 20 years from now people will remember Messi as the ultimate player of this generation, and by a far amount too. 

Ronaldo's legacy will always be massively overshadowed by Messi.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo is a United legend but it was the right thing to do, selling him. He had literally won everything in the top tier of the English game.

At least he's doing the job for RM.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Huntelaar made it 40 in 38 today. Poor how he has gone under the radar to the mainstream. It's an astonishing record.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Speaking of fucks, what is that Ronaldo fella like in bed?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We had no right selling him :no: :gun:

He has tremendous hands henry, great dribbler aswell.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hear that he's a master at all the little things but when it comes to the big climax he loses the plot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Huntelaar, another Dutch player who Real Madrid chucked away when he was doing well for them.

Robben, Sneijder, Van der Vaart, Huntelaar. They also treated Drenthe like shit. This is why RVP won't join them, he knows he'll be given the boot for another big money glamour signing after a year or two.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> I hear that he's a master at all the little things but when it comes to the big climax he loses the plot.


:lol, touche.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Agree Seb, thrown away some class players there. Drenthe obviously not on their level but still a decent player. Seen Madrid are going to bid £25m apparently. Why would RvP join when one of Higuain/Benzema will leave due to lack of regular game time. Why would he join a team where it's sometimes club policy to sign someone, then end up with a manager that doesn't want you, i.e. Sahin. All rumours have no basis atm, as his wife said a couple weeks back, until it comes from Robin, don't believe anything you read.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Starting to think RVP might stay tbh. I'm pretty sure Arsenal won't accept any bid for him this window anyway (unless it's completely ridiculous), and if they sign a couple of big players and actually spend some serious cash (though I say this every year) they might be up there competing next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lack of gomez love in here too. phenomenal scoring record.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

just seen this, the player is john cofie, a united player, out on loan an antwerp


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Congrats to Ronaldo for the 100 goals. How many of them were penalties? Must be around 25%.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Thank goodness for Messi. If he wasn't around then we'd have to hear all about Ronaldo apparently being greater than two vastly superior spanish midfielders.
> 
> Congrats to Ronaldo for the 100 goals. How many of them were penalties? Must be around 25%.


why do you hate cristiano ronaldo so much, most of your postS always bash on ronaldo.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't hate Ronaldo. In fact in terms of style of play he's one of my favorites. I just hate this idea that he's the second best. Because he's not the second best. Xavi or Iniesta are the second best. 

Obvious parody was obvious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

munich are really hitting form now.

i hope dortmund don't bottle it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> I don't hate Ronaldo. In fact in terms of style of play he's one of my favorites. I just hate this idea that he's the second best. Because he's not the second best. Xavi or Iniesta are the second best.


So he's the 4th best?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> So he's the 4th best?


Definitely in the top 4, and there's a long gap to 5th - Robben, Van Persie, Rooney?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo is second best for me. I'm not a fan of the guy, but you have to give credit where it's due. The problem is Messi is in a different level altogether. In fact, Ronaldo is underrated, if anything.

5th is Xabi Alonso or Iker Casillas. Yes, you heard it here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I agree that Ronaldo is second best over both Xavi and Iniesta. If Messi weren't around, the whole world would be in agreement that Ronaldo is the best.

That's not to denegrate Xavi and Iniesta either, two great players. I'd give them 3rd and 4th spot respectively. Ronaldo is a freak of nature though, and as much as I may dislike him, I gotta give credit where it is due.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Joe Hart is better than Casillas.

For me, it's (well, not just for me, it's)

Messi



Ronaldo
Iniesta



Xavi
Others


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dear god the Old Firm match has been a complete and utter fucking farce in the worst way possible.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Casillas isn't as good as he was two years ago; yeah.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So how many times do Xavi and Iniesta have to outperform Ronaldo in a Clasico before they're better than him then? They're the fulcrum of multiple domestic, european, and international winning teams, in which time Ronaldo has guided Madrid to a Copa Del Rey. They're so good at running the game from midfield it's been 5 years since a team had more possession than them in a game that they both played in. That's an unbelievable stat and testament to the pair of them.

Casillas is still superb. It's him or Neuer for the world's best, though Hart (and Valdes) are right behind them.

Xabi Alonso is a good call for fifth, btw. I wouldn't have him there, but he's not far off. Lost a bit of form in the past month or so, but he's been unbelievably good this season. Madrid's most important player, and it's not even a contest.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Craig said:


> Dear god the Old Firm match has been a complete and utter fucking farce in the worst way possible.


How so?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maybe I just don't like Xavi.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well he's put Germany out of the last two international tournaments, so I don't blame you 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If you put Xavi or Iniesta in the Rochdale team, would they still be as effective as Ronaldo probably would be? A lot of it is down to how they play though, both of them are incredible team players whereas Ronaldo is immensely selfish. I personally prefer Ronaldo to them but it is obviously arguable. I'd probably have Rooney as 5th, no bias there though...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why Rochdale? If you put them in the Madrid team for Ronaldo, they'd be a better team. I remember discussing this before - Madrid fans would cut their arm off to swap Ronaldo for Iniesta. It's a stupid, hypothetical argument though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A random shit team. Either of Xavi or Iniesta would be better than Ronaldo in a good team, but Ronaldo would be better in a shit team. Maybe. Not sure who that is a compliment for either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> A random shit team. Either of Xavi or Iniesta would be better than Ronaldo in a good team, but Ronaldo would be better in a shit team. Maybe. Not sure who that is a compliment for either.


Quite possibly, but we'll never know. The best players in the world don't play for shit teams.

Considering they all play for the best two teams in the world, you're basically saying Xavi and Iniesta are better, then.

Out of interest, who would be, lets say, the 10 best players you've seen in your lifetime?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd probably say they are, I just prefer Ronaldo for some reason. Probably the United link.

In no real order as that'll take me ages, I was alive when Maradona was around but I was too young to remember him - same goes for Van Basten, both of whom would be certainties;

Messi
Zidane
Ronaldo
C. Ronaldo
Henry
Bergkamp
Cantona
Xavi
Iniesta
Batistuta

There's a good chance I've been overly biased with a couple of those and I might end up changing things once I've seen other lists and realise who I've forgotten so don't jump on me yet if I've missed an obvious one out, lol.

EDIT: As much as it pains me to say, take Cantona and Batistuta out for Rivaldo and Romario. You said best, not favourites, so I'll have to change them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well everyone has favourites. One of my favourite players is Dani Alves and most people rate him as the best RB in the world - I don't though.

Batistuta :mark:

Ronaldinho and Rivaldo would be on my list for sure. I also would probably have Roberto Carlos on there, he practically revolutionized the full back position by flying up and down the wing every single game for Madrid and Brazil.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck's sake, Bergkamp out for Ronaldinho. Keep forgetting the Brazilians. I wanted Bergkamp in solely for the WC 98 goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bergkamp > Cantona, for me.

That World Cup goal was incredible though, mostly because it was in the last minute and it knocked out the fucking Argentinians.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sadly I'd have to agree. I loved Bergkamp though, the Dutch team of the 90's had some quality players. De Boer brothers, Overmars, Rijkaard, Cocu, Stam. They also had my dad's favourite player, Ronald Koeman, who had a remarkable scoring record given his position.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't remind me of that goal.  Broke my heart. @ Bergkamp's goal.

Batistuta. The best striker of the last 20 years not named Ronaldo. :mark:

The Dutch team was superb in the 90s. Let's not forget Davids and Patty Kluivert.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd say Henry was better than Batistuta but Batigol is definitely my favourite player who never played for United.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Bergkamp > Cantona, for me.
> 
> That World Cup goal was incredible though, mostly because it was in the last minute and it knocked out the fucking Argentinians.


And the Dutch commentator totally going off in his pants. Bergkamp was ice cold. His assist for Ljungberg vs Juve still leaves me in awe.

Arsenal 1998-2006 team was immense. Maybe be my favourite squad ever *ashamed to say*

BATIGOL was amazing. I remember he was linked to us when he was leaving Italy. Didn't care if he was old or not, I was desperate for him to join. That machine gun celebration was just brilliant.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There were rumors that United were after him too. I was so happy to see him in the PL even though I don't like United. Sucks it never happened.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was linked the season after Cantona retired, Batistuta from 97/98 onwards at United? My word.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> I agree that Ronaldo is second best over both Xavi and Iniesta. If Messi weren't around, the whole world would be in agreement that Ronaldo is the best.
> 
> That's not to denegrate Xavi and Iniesta either, two great players. I'd give them 3rd and 4th spot respectively. Ronaldo is a freak of nature though, and as much as I may dislike him, I gotta give credit where it is due.


Is that the same whole world who used to label David Beckham as the best footballer? Ronaldo is rated higher than Xavi and Iniesta because he is a flashy player who scores shit loads of goals. The fact that he rarely brings it in big matches doesn't seem to matter to the press.

Anyway ten from my lifetime:

Bergkamp 
Buffon 
Schmeichel 
Keane 
Nedved
Messi
Xavi
Iniesta 
Zidane 
Ronaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Did anyone see his performance today? Unfuckingbelivable/10


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

top 10 for me has to be


Scholes
Ronaldo
Cantona
Giggs
Schmeichel
Rooney
Keane
RVN
Beckham
Gary Neville

it was a toss up between Neville and Messi, but Gary edges it

8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Never knew dortmund were playing but cracking result they look very good for the league, kagawa is pure class.

D'italia derby on now, wonder how awful inter will be.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Is that the same whole world who used to label David Beckham as the best footballer? Ronaldo is rated higher than Xavi and Iniesta because he is a flashy player who scores shit loads of goals. The fact that he rarely brings it in big matches doesn't seem to matter to the press.
> 
> Anyway ten from my lifetime:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, you used to carry on about Tevez being the best player in the Premier League. I personally find the idea of you rating Xavi and Iniesta over Ronaldo, but also rating Tevez very strange. Both Ronaldo and Tevez are more individual sort of players, and Xavi and Iniesta who carry a far greater team ethic. So if you value the team ethic and tactical cleverness of Xavi and Iniesta to the extend where you rate them over Ronaldo, then how is it that you rate Tevez when he's complete void of any team ethic or tactical thinking.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> If I remember correctly, you used to carry on about Tevez being the best player in the Premier League. I personally find the idea of you rating Xavi and Iniesta over Ronaldo, but also rating Tevez very strange. Both Ronaldo and Tevez are more individual sort of players, and Xavi and Iniesta who carry a far greater team ethic. So if you value the team ethic and tactical cleverness of Xavi and Iniesta to the extend where you rate them over Ronaldo, then how is it that you rate Tevez when he's complete void of any team ethic or tactical thinking.


he actually said tevez was the best in the world


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> he actually said tevez was the best in the world


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Never knew dortmund were playing but cracking result they look very good for the league, kagawa is pure class.
> 
> D'italia derby on now, wonder how awful inter will be.


How does Ranieri get a job in football management?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Ronaldo vs Iniesta/Xavi argument is so ridiculous anyways. It's literally impossible to judge either their value or their abaility in hypothetical scenario's, it's made harder by the fact that Xavi/Iniesta not only play on the same teams, but play with the undisputed best.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> The Ronaldo vs Iniesta/Xavi argument is so ridiculous anyways. It's literally impossible to judge either their value or their abaility in hypothetical scenario's, it's made harder by the fact that Xavi/Iniesta not only play on the same teams, but play with the undisputed best.


Messi doesn't have much to do with it, when they're dominating international midfields and winning Euros and World Cups.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

1.Messi
2.Xavi
3.Iniesta
4.Ronaldo
imo, C.Ronaldo is like Zlatan Ibrahimovic, GREAT player, scores a lot but never brings it on big games.Xavi and Iniesta have been outperforming Ronaldo in classicos ever since he moved to Madrid. Literally Ronaldo has never outperformed Xavi or Iniesta in a classico, ever.

My top 10 is: 
1.Zidane
2.Bergkamp
3.Ronaldo
4.Henry
5.Ronaldinho
6.Rivaldo
7.Messi
8.Kahn
9.Iniesta(ubelievably entertaining to watch)
10.Kaka'(in his prime @ Milan)

Honestly, Zidane is the best out of all these players by quite far and to me he's the greatest midfielder in the history of football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Messi doesn't have much to do with it, when they're dominating international midfields and winning Euros and World Cups.


Yes, they're doing that together, along with other great players which makes it's very difficult to drirectly compare their value to a forward, a completely different player in every way who is also very successful in his own right individually and with United/Madrid.

It's an absolutely ridiculous arguement. They're not comparable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> If I remember correctly, you used to carry on about Tevez being the best player in the Premier League. I personally find the idea of you rating Xavi and Iniesta over Ronaldo, but also rating Tevez very strange. Both Ronaldo and Tevez are more individual sort of players, and Xavi and Iniesta who carry a far greater team ethic. So if you value the team ethic and tactical cleverness of Xavi and Iniesta to the extend where you rate them over Ronaldo, then how is it that you rate Tevez when he's complete void of any team ethic or tactical thinking.


Tevez might not have team ethic like those two individuals but his work ethic is matched by few.



WWE_TNA said:


>



Funny, I pull the same expression every time I hear that Paul "can't tackle" Scholes is one of the best midfielders of the past twenty years.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Well everyone has favourites. One of my favourite players is Dani Alves and most people rate him as the best RB in the world - I don't though.


Out of interest who do you rate best RB? For me it's 
1. Lahm
2. Alves
3. Sagna

then a long way down for 3rd.



Joel said:


> And the Dutch commentator totally going off in his pants. Bergkamp was ice cold. His assist for Ljungberg vs Juve still leaves me in awe.
> 
> Arsenal 1998-2006 team was immense. Maybe be my favourite squad ever *ashamed to say*


Bergkamp was the fucking balls.



EGame said:


> Did anyone see his performance today? Unfuckingbelivable/10


World class performance. Destined for the stars. In a few years Japan will have Kagawa, Honda and Ryo in attack. lol.


I can't do a top 10, too difficult. Too many different types of players in different types of teams in different eras. Bergkamp >>> Cantona for me, easily though. Brilliant team player, link up play with anyone a joy to watch, clinical finisher and always showed up when the occassion demanded it. Top class. I rate Henry above both anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wouldn't say a long way down to 3rd, but yeah, that's my top 3, and in the same order.

Before this season I would've had Alves top every day of the week, the guy is so good going forward and gets so many assists (he's given more career assists to Messi than both Xavi and Iniesta), but he's been defensively susceptible this season and has often left Puyol in 2v1 situations.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kagawa is just quality.

Also how anyone can have Bergkamp, Henry and Rivaldo above Messi is truly baffling.

Plus, in what will probably be seen as a controversial comment by many... Iniesta is above Zidane for me now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Kagawa is just quality.
> 
> *Also how anyone can have Bergkamp, Henry and Rivaldo above Messi is truly baffling.*
> 
> Plus in what will probably seen as a controversial comment by many... Iniesta is above Zidane for me now.


I don't see why it'd be baffling.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I don't see why it'd be baffling.


as messi is being talked about possibly the best player ever, while those others are nowhere near that, 155 goals in 154 games in the past 3 seasons


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I don't see why it'd be baffling.


It's just completely different levels you are talking about. Those three were all great players, but not on the level of the Maradona's, Cruyff's, etc. Messi is. You just need to watch a couple of games this season to see that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yep Inter lost again and del piero is still class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Plus, in what will probably be seen as a controversial comment by many... Iniesta is above Zidane for me now.


They're neck and neck for me. 2nd and 3rd best players i've ever seen. Iniesta is basically a clone of Zidane. The latter was the bigger goal threat, but the amount of defence splitting passes Iniesta pulls off is incredible.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> It's just completely different levels you are talking about. Those three were all great players, but not on the level of the Maradona's, Cruyff's, etc. Messi is. You just need to watch a couple of games this season to see that.


I've watched every Barcelona game since Pep took over and I do agree that Messi has destroyed everything in his path however saying that names like Rivaldo(World champion),Henry(World Champion,European Champion and every other title imaginable) and Bergkamp are above him is quite arguable and not at all a baffling statement, in my opinion of course.

Hey atleast you didn't say he's above Zidane 




Seb said:


> They're neck and neck for me. 2nd and 3rd best players i've ever seen. Iniesta is basically a clone of Zidane. The latter was the bigger goal threat, but the amount of defence splitting passes Iniesta pulls off is incredible.


I think Iniesta misses the influential presence that Zidane had, plus I think Zidane was a level above Iniesta at every aspect(technique etc), however Iniesta is currently the best attacking midfielder on the planet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I've seen some terrible opinions in my time, but Bergkamp, Henry and Rivaldo being better than Messi might be the worst, and Rivaldo is possibly my favourite player ever.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I've seen some terrible opinions in my time, but Bergkamp, Henry and Rivaldo being better than Messi might be the worst, and Rivaldo is possibly my favourite player ever.


I didn't say I support this opinion, I said it's quite an arquable one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

"Better at every aspect" is the sort of logic you see on Goal. But if you really want to go there, it's also false. Iniesta is a better passer and dribbler than Zidane and he's also more influential than Zidane, he has more of the ball and controls it better than Zidane ever did (though Xavi trumps both in this regard, he really is the football equivalent of a conductor). He's also a more versatile player and plays equally well when shafted out on the left to accomodate other players. Zidane was a bigger goal threat and better in the air though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

hey guys giggs is better than both iniesta and zidane



> If Ryan Giggs was born in France, I would never have been able to play a game in the National Team of France"-Zidane


8*D


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> "Better at every aspect" is the sort of logic you see on Goal. But if you really want to go there, it's also false. Iniesta is a better passer and dribbler than Zidane and he's also more influential than Zidane, he has more of the ball and controls it better than Zidane ever did (though Xavi trumps both in this regard, he really is the football equivalent of a conductor). He's also a more versatile player and plays equally well when shafted out on the left to accomodate other players. Zidane was a bigger goal threat and better in the air though.


I think we might have been watching different players because saying Iniesta is more influential than Zidane was is the most hilarious thing I've heard all day, all due respect to your opinion, of course.I disagree with most of everything else in your post but influence mostly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Hey atleast you didn't say he's above Zidane


Messi is above Zidane, by a distance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






This guy for real?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I think we might have been watching different players because saying Iniesta is more influential than Zidane was is the most hilarious thing I've heard all day, all due respect to your opinion, of course.I disagree with most of everything else in your post but influence mostly.


Most hilarious thing you've heard all day?

Xavi and Iniesta have dominated the ball in every single game they've played for the last FIVE YEARS. They control and have so much of the ball it's ridiculous. They're the two most influential players of the last 10-15 years by a country mile. Put Zidane in any team in a game against Barcelona now and he would barely see any of the ball at all, let alone be more influential than those two.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Messi is above Zidane, by a distance.


Have you watched Zidane during his prime ?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I think we might have been watching different players because saying Iniesta is more influential than Zidane was is the most hilarious thing I've heard all day, all due respect to your opinion, of course.I disagree with most of everything else in your post but influence mostly.


Zidane never completely controlled games like Iniesta has been doing recently, so much so that when he was at Madrid he was played on the left most of the time. Iniesta can play on the left, but when he plays in the centre he just runs games. 

Zidane was a wonderful player, almost unmatched as far as elegance is concerned for a man his size, but I sometimes think his career is a tad overrated. He was truly exceptional, but he wasn't at the very top echelon of players. He was right near the top of the second tier though.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Have you watched Zidane during his prime ?


Yes.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Zidane never completely controlled games like Iniesta has been doing recently, so much so that when he was at Madrid he was played on the left most of the time. Iniesta can play on the left, but when he plays in the centre he just runs games.
> 
> Zidane was a wonderful player, almost unmatched as far as elegance is concerned for a man his size, but I sometimes think his career is a tad overrated. He was truly exceptional, but he wasn't at the very top echelon of players. He was right near the top of the second tier though.


Nah, he's at the very top alongside Maradona, Cruyff and possibly Messi.Watch how he was the best player of the tournament at the 2006 World Cup at age 34, taking France by the hand and getting them to the final for a good example of influence.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> This guy for real?


LOL at the mercenary. Unbelievable, seen it a while back and meant to post it. 

Wilkins will put in a word with the old guard.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Nah, he's at the very top alongside Maradona, Cruyff and possibly Messi.Watch how he was the best player of the tournament at the 2006 World Cup at age 34, taking France by the hand and getting them to the final for a good example of influence.


Fully agreed. Zidane has two great world cup performances over Messi and he was no slouch at club level either. Top ten of all time imo along with Fat Ronaldo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

when does yaya the great get mentioned in best ever arguments 8*D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why does every argument be "Player A, B, or C" vs. Xavi/Iniesta? Why can't we just say--Ronaldo vs. Iniesta or Xavi? Sure, both aren't attackers like Messi and Ronaldo, but we have to stop looking at them as a unit. As a unit, those two are unmatched and are the best midfield pair of the past two decades. Nobody would argue that. What we are failing to see is that Iniesta and Xavi are probably more instrumental to a team's success, but individually, Ronaldo is better than both. These are two different things.

I'd rather have Iniesta and Messi in my team--over the chance of playing both Ronaldo and Messi, but that's not a knock at Ronaldo at all. It's just that Messi > Ronaldo, and Iniesta is a complete midfield player. If I were Mancini right now, Ronaldo would be number 1 on my shopping list for the summer. It's a different thing that Ronaldo won't sign for City.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They're just inseparable.










But they'd be fine without each other. If either retired, the other wouldn't be affected, because they have similar (albeit inferior) players to them at both Barcelona and Spain. Individually, team player, etc... however you want to word it, they all equate to the same thing, it all comes down to your performances. Football is not an individual game, it's a team game. A team is better for having Iniesta or Xavi in it, than it is for having Ronaldo in it. Iniesta > Xavi > Ronaldo.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Cesc keeps upping his game, he'll be as good as Iniesta. Only 24, and when he is the maestro in midfield for them he'll probably be lauded as the best midfielder in the world.

As for a team having Iniesta and Xavi in it being better than having Ronaldo in it, then that is true. But it all depends on the context of which team you're putting them in to, if you are talking about putting individual players in.

Comparing x player from y era with z player doesn't make much sense to me, because you simply cannot. All the best players played in different teams, in different eras with different styles. It's impossible to compare the best really. + if you didn't watch Cruyff regular, how can you say he is the best? Ditto Maradona and Pele. How can you compare an all time great defender like Maldini to Messi? This is why comparisons are dumb. Messi is the best player I've ever seen, and I find comparisons with other past greats tiring and menial. Can't we just appreciate a player and not have to compare them to every great?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc has a long way to go to catch Iniesta. 

He's an incredible player, but I would hesitate *even* putting him above Silva or Ozil atm. It was only last year him and Wilshere (who was playing better than Cesc at the time) where given the absolute run around at the Camp Nou.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I wouldn't think much of Cesc of last season. He was busy sulking and having wet dreams over Barcelona, which was elated at the Camp Nou in the second leg of the CL. Probably, the player I was disappointed most with--more than Nasri--because he was a homegrown player for us and was still 23/24, but left for Barcelona when they didn't even need him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc isn't as talented as Iniesta. 

I doubt he will ever reach Andres greatness.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> This guy for real?


Someone mentioned it here the other week (might have been united07) that he is a bit cocky and big headed and a media whore.

Intresting if anything was written on those cards and which teams he was talking about.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

After all the Eden Hazard "adverts," welcome to the blue side of Manchester, Mr. Hazard.

That's the strongest possibility.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Love to know who if any of the teams were he replied to.

the why not, champagne football, "this club makes my eyes go", no i would not go there, i would always go there?.


Barca and real are clearly the "this club makes my eyes go" there or the champagne football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Love to know who if any of the teams were he replied to.
> 
> the why not, champagne football, "this club makes my eyes go", no i would not go there, i would always go there?.
> 
> ...


Nah, that's Liverpool.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would laugh hard if no big teams came in for him and he ended up at Inter as Sneijder's replacement.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Seb, do you think Barca have a chance of winning the La Liga this year given the recent Real Madrid results?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> This guy for real?


:lol

Samba football? He's going to Anzhi.

Really wonder what the 'I don't want to go there' one was. Hope it's Arsenal. :troll HAZARD IS COMING!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm sure we've done it before but what would everyones best ever team be? Given we are on a topic regarding players. Only rule is you have to have seen them in actual games, not youtube or anything like that.

Schmeichel

Thuram - Desailly - Maldini - Carlos

Xavi - Zidane - Iniesta

Messi

Ronaldo - Batistuta

Not the most logical but who cares, interested to see others. Use any formation you would like.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Buffon
Thuram-Nesta-Maldini-R.Carlos
Makelele
Xavi-Zidane
Ronaldinho
Ronaldo-Messi

Some unpopular choices most likely.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Schmeichel

Desailly - Vidic - Maldini

Xavi - Keane 

Messi - Iniesta - Zidane

Henry - Ronaldo


What a formation, obviously alot of players i wanted in but could not find space like ronaldinho for one.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A favourite team would be a bit different;

Schmeichel

Cafu - Stam - Koeman - Carlos

Beckham - Keane - Laudrup - Rivaldo

Batistuta - Cantona

Heavy United bias but still quality that I loved to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> A favourite team would be a bit different;
> 
> Schmeichel
> 
> ...



Why i probably put vidic in mine with personal favourite bias, i'd prob swap him for a prime rio or nesta and have vidic in fave team.


Fave.

Schmeichel

Thuram
Stam
Vidic
Carlos

C.ronaldo
Scholes
Xavi (Unsure was between Nedved and xavi)
Ronaldinho

Ruud
Cantona


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Schmeichel

Cafu - McGrath - Ferdinand - Pearce

Gerrard - Vieira - Xavi

Messi

Henry - Bergkamp​
Probs better players in some of the positions, w/e. Not at LB tho :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Favourite team?

Chilavert

Cafu
Puyol
Carlos

Xavi
Iniesta

Rivaldo
Messi
Henry

Ronaldo

dat formation ep

Shame I couldn't find any room for Batistuta, David Villa, Owen, Gerrard, Vieira, Kahn, and others i'm no doubt forgetting.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

vieira and xavi in the same midfield would rock the foundations of the earth. xavi/iniesta still better but would be so much fun watching those two in troll mode every game.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

GTFI BRAGGAAAAAA!

few more please lads


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Why does every argument be "Player A, B, or C" vs. Xavi/Iniesta? Why can't we just say--Ronaldo vs. Iniesta or Xavi? Sure, both aren't attackers like Messi and Ronaldo, but we have to stop looking at them as a unit. As a unit, those two are unmatched and are the best midfield pair of the past two decades. Nobody would argue that. What we are failing to see is that Iniesta and Xavi are probably more instrumental to a team's success, but individually, Ronaldo is better than both. These are two different things.
> 
> I'd rather have Iniesta and Messi in my team--over the chance of playing both Ronaldo and Messi, but that's not a knock at Ronaldo at all. It's just that Messi > Ronaldo, and Iniesta is a complete midfield player. If I were Mancini right now, Ronaldo would be number 1 on my shopping list for the summer. It's a different thing that Ronaldo won't sign for City.


I always group them together because they are so hard to separate in regards to quality. As individuals they are vastly superior to Ronaldo imo and I would have either one of them in my team on their own before I signed the Flat Track Bully.

Anyway as for best ever/favourite team based on players I've watched:

Buffon 

De Boer
Thuram 
Nesta 
Zanetti 

Nedved
Iniesta 
Xavi 
Messi

Bergkamp
Ronaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Inter sack Ranieri

lol.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gigi Buffon

Dani Alves
Stam
Ferdinand
Maldini

Xavi
Scholes
Iniesta

Cristiano Ronaldo
Messi
Ronaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/90/fran...-cameroon-under-17-international-lionel-messi

in b4 abramovich buys him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

my favourite 11, obviously will be bias towards united players

Schmeichel

vidic ferdinand maldini

keane

zidane scholes 

c.ronaldo cantona giggs

del piero​
ravel morrison and pogba make the sub bench 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Who wants Hazard?






Maybe your team will be lucky enough to chosen by him. What a shithead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Love to know who if any of the teams were he replied to.
> 
> the why not, champagne football, "this club makes my eyes go", no i would not go there, i would always go there?.
> 
> ...


it's all horseshit and used to promote nike, that's all. we've already got him 8*D

plus, what is REALLY the point in sacking ranieri now? their team is utter shit, and has been since eto'o was sold.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, Villas Boas is the new Inter manager for sure now. Unless Capello is interested, which I doubt he would be.




steamed hams said:


> :lol
> 
> Samba football? He's going to Anzhi.
> 
> Really wonder what the 'I don't want to go there' one was. Hope it's Arsenal. :troll HAZARD IS COMING!


I don't want him at Arsenal with that attitude. Sounds like a worse version of Nasri.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, sign Kagawa instead. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOL at all these idiots mouthing off at Hazard. You guys clearly have no idea what sort of character he is. He's actually a top professional, and a very clever kid. I know he's batting his eyelash at the big clubs in Europe, but that's what is going to get the best deal for both himself and Lille. You know what, any club would be lucky to be chosen by him, but I actually think he's smart enough to avoid the temptation of Real Madrid and Barca just yet, and trust me when I say it will come down to him choosing where he wants to go, as there will be plenty of offers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's not good enough for Madrid or Barca, so that won't be an issue anyway. Neither will want him.

His attitude stinks. The season hasn't even finished and he's been whoring himself out to the top clubs all season, culminating in that video. Extremely disrespectful to Lille.

There was even this follow up video






So I guess that means he's staying then 

My guess is he ends up at City, or maybe Inter.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> He's not good enough for Madrid or Barca, so that won't be an issue anyway. Neither will want him.


Both will want him (they always want everyone), but I agree he isn't good enough the crack their first teams, so he'll know not to go there.

EDIT - What I actually meant to say in my first post but completely forgot, was that during last summer when clubs were sniffing around him, he decided to stay at Lille but with an understanding with the management at Lille that he will leave this summer. So I very much doubt this video would offend anyone at Lille, everyone understands that he's got to leave to further his career.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He's not good enough for Madrid or Barca, so that won't be an issue anyway. Neither will want him.


meh, i wouldnt say there was too much of a difference between Hazard and Sanchez


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> meh, i wouldnt say there was too much of a difference between Hazard and Sanchez


Sanchez is better than Hazard, and so is Pedro, and therefore Hazard isn't good enough to justify outlaying £30 million+ on. Every time i've seen Hazard play he's been mostly down the left anyway, and therefore he's up against Villa, or since he's been injured, Iniesta. There's also Cuenca and Tello coming through, who imo will both be better than Hazard in 2-3 years anyway. Cuenca looks like a young Silva and Tello a young Cristiano Ronaldo.

@Banana's, I understand that he wants to leave, and that's okay, but making video's like that, especially whilst the season is still going on, is pretty classless.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Chelsea should go for him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I expect a Chelsea/City fight in the summer for him, but City is the logical choice out of those two clubs at the moment. They're also really in need of a quality wide player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Sanchez is better than Hazard, and so is Pedro, and therefore Hazard isn't good enough to justify outlaying £30 million+ on. Every time i've seen Hazard play he's been mostly down the left anyway, and therefore he's up against Villa, or since he's been injured, Iniesta. There's also Cuenca and Tello coming through, who imo will both be better than Hazard in 2-3 years anyway. Cuenca looks like a young Silva and Tello a young Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> @Banana's, I understand that he wants to leave, and that's okay, but making video's like that, especially whilst the season is still going on, is pretty classless.


hazard was born the same year as both tello and cuenca, so how do you know they will be better than him in a few years, hazard will improve as well in those years


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Obviously because those two players have only just broken in to the first team, unlike Hazard. I don't "know" how good any of them will become in a few years, but I've seen enough of Cuenca and Tello to know I wouldn't swap either of them for Hazard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There is no way we will be going after a new winger. Sanchez, Pedro, Cuenca, Tello, Villa and Affellay are more than enough. 

Priority is as follows: 

left back > center back >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> anything else.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There's also Cesc and Iniesta who have played out wide this season, and Adriano (though he might be off in the summer).

Alba will surely be coming, and then it's just a question of which centre-back. Hoping for Martinez or Thiago Silva.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

we'll end up with one of hazard or lavezzi. we desperately need some width. aj, as much as i love him, just isnt good enough, plus incredibly lazy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello will be better than everybody not named Messi.

Probably not, but wouldn't that be something?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ It would :mark:

I think you'll end up with Hazard, I think Lavezzi will stay as I doubt Napoli will let all their marquee names go.

Some summer transfer predictions:

Alba to Barcelona
Martinez to Barcelona
Adriano to Inter
Higuain to Juventus
Tevez to AC Milan
Cavani to Madrid
Hazard to Man City
Podolksi to Arsenal
Sahin to Dortmund
Albiol to Bayern
Belhanda to Arsenal
Gaitan to Man Utd
Rossi to Liverpool
Barrios to China (no idea which club)
Sneijder to Chelsea
Adebayor back to Man City
Nilmar to Malaga
Remy to Tottenham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

adriano as in fat brazilian adriano? isnt he off to flamengo?

we'll sell tevez, adebayor and possibly dzeko, bring back guidetti and loan out savic. will probably get a backup cb too. idk who though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah, the Adriano at Barcelona. He's been linked away for a while and I expect him to go (he's crap). Utility player who will be handy until we get a new left-back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

forgot he even existed tbh.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Adriano will probably end up in Benfica. My bet. Axel Witsel would be a perfect fit for United, and Gaitan would fit better in Barcelona but he will end up in manchester (will see which one of the 2 will win the race).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yeah, sign Kagawa instead. :side:


(Y)




Bananas said:


> LOL at all these idiots mouthing off at Hazard. You guys clearly have no idea what sort of character he is. He's actually a top professional, and a very clever kid. I know he's batting his eyelash at the big clubs in Europe, but that's what is going to get the best deal for both himself and Lille. You know what, any club would be lucky to be chosen by him, but I actually think he's smart enough to avoid the temptation of Real Madrid and Barca just yet, and trust me when I say it will come down to him choosing where he wants to go, as there will be plenty of offers.


Okay, he makes a "promotional video" over his next move during a crucial stage of the season, but we have no idea...

There will be plenty of offers; precisely, why I wouldn't consider him because we are Arsenal, not City or Madrid.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

united spending 30 mil on a winger would be nothing short of hilarious

plus gaitan isnt better than either nani or valencia.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nani is hot and cold. It would be strange if United didn't make a move for Sahin. Just what they need.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gaitan is better than Valencia, but i agree that united doesn't need a winger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

valencia has been the best winger in the prem. if anything he's even with nani, but not on valencia's level.

i quite like gaitan too, but he's not a 30 mil player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



wizzy said:


> Gaitan is better than Valencia, but i agree that united doesn't need a winger.




valencia has been the best winger in the premier league the past few months, and united's best player, he has been far better than Nani

Gaitan is more of a david silva type winger, and he plays mostly on the left so would be up against Ashley Young, as valencia has never played on the left


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

a david silva type winger?

so he gets pushed out wide in a side with no proper wingers?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> a david silva type winger?
> 
> so he gets pushed out wide in a side with no proper wingers?


we'll a player who will come inside, and can play behind the striker


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

David Silva is no more a winger than Ozil.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gaitan has played all his games on the right side this season. I haven't seen united play for a long time (well since the united-benfica this season), but from what i saw before valencia is not that good, and worst player than Gaitan which will cost around 20-25m i think.

He's coming from an injury and not playing very well know which can dammage his value. From benfica Witsel is the best player, great player.

Rumours in Portugal are saying for a long time that Ferguson really likes Gaitan, and that City wants him too.

We have some very good players, too bad the coach is an idiot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> we'll a player who will come inside, and can play behind the striker


gaitan is a natural winger

silva is a playmaker who plays as a winger occasionally.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



wizzy said:


> Gaitan has played all his games on the right side this season. I haven't seen united play for a long time (well since the united-benfica this season), but from what i saw before *valencia is not that good*, and worst player than Gaitan which will cost around 20-25m i think.
> 
> He's coming from an injury and not playing very well know which can dammage his value. From benfica Witsel is the best player, great player.
> 
> ...


Well that is not true he has been the best player at united this season imo, gaitan is a very good player but i think valencia is better. Valencia has brilliant this season. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exclusive/2012/03/27/2993469/ac-milan-to-make-thiago-silva-captain-to-stave-off-interest-from- 

too bad for barcelona.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

As i said, i haven't seen much from united this season, only the games against benfica and a couple before, and in those games valencia seemed the same i saw last season, and based on that, he didn't seem very good, fast really fast but just that. Not a fan. If he is playing that well this season, than that's great, means he improved and i like united so, great news


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> LOL at all these idiots mouthing off at Hazard. You guys clearly have no idea what sort of character he is. He's actually a top professional, and a very clever kid. I know he's batting his eyelash at the big clubs in Europe, but that's what is going to get the best deal for both himself and Lille. You know what, any club would be lucky to be chosen by him, but I actually think he's smart enough to avoid the temptation of Real Madrid and Barca just yet, and trust me when I say it will come down to him choosing where he wants to go, as there will be plenty of offers.


Agree with you on most things, but disagree here. Of course everyone knew he would leave Lille this season, but that promotional video is laughable and the absolute opposite of a 'top professional'. He should be focussing on an integral part of the season with Lille, not flirting with other clubs. I highly doubt this video would make him get a better deal. He doesn't need to say he is interested in joining every top club, because everyone will make offers for him regardless of what he says. All of the top clubs will fight for him regardless of what Lille or Hazard say or do. Everyone knows his talent, he doesn't need to make a promotional video to prove it. I don't want him at Arsenal, mainly for the money he'd cost when that money could make us a much better team. Secondly, he looks as if he is only interested in getting that one step up from his next club to Madrid, not fighting for CL football here. He'd certainly be interested in getting aid from Wenger to further his career though. I would have taken him last season, but looking at Arsenal's current players, they want to be here, they fight for the crest and not the name on their back, which Hazard would almost certainly do. He was abysmal in the Champion's League, and is still yet to prove his fee on the top stage, is he worth £35 million? Probably not. He has been top quality for Lille, and has helped them cope magnificently well with key losses last summer, and WILL develop into a world class player. This isn't a knock on his talent whatsoever, but if Arsenal are to spend that kind of money on a player we need experience and quality, unless it's Gotze who is the much bigger talent in my view. Kagawa is a better player, and cheaper.

As for where Hazard will end up, I'm not sure, I'm fairly certain he'll end up in the PL, probably at Chelsea before his inevitable Madrid move. Wherever he ends up club-wise, I doubt he'll play on the wing, as he is almost certain to be a player that moves into the #10 position. He certainly isn't good enough for Barca or Madrid now, but he will be eventually.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mata is more of a winger than Silva. In fact, Mata is excellent in both roles of a play-maker and a winger. Similar to Gotze.

Why did Mata even sign for Chelsea!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

admittedly i havent seen a great deal of Gaitan, as Portuguese football isnt on tv, i was just going off news reports which compare him to silva and mata.

Due to Gaitan's agent, Jorge Mendes, his most likely destination is United


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The 2 most common words in football - RANIERI SACKED


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought they were ''Suarez dives.''


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What is everyone's favourite team consisting only of the players of the club that they support? So for me it'd be my favourite United players, Seb's would be Barca... etc.

Schmeichel

Neville - Stam - Vidic - Irwin

Beckham - Keane - Scholes - Giggs

Rooney - Cantona


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gotze has just signed an extension on his contract till 2016


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> Gotze has just signed an extension on his contract till 2016


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Yeah, this is actually real.

The fucking legend.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I lol'd hard.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

OMG SAHIN SIGHTING.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I fucking love Balotelli.

AZ Reserves had their undefeated streak ended. Beaten 1-0 by a team who had a man sent off. 8*D

Fucked two of my bets up though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Good news for Dortmund. Still sticking to my guns on that I think he will gone next summer (2013). The extension gives him a nice little pay rise and gives Dortmund all the cards for future negotiations. Good move for everyone.

If BVB keep a hold of Kagawa their attack will be scary. Reus, Gotze, Kagawa and Lewandowski. Dear lord.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> What is everyone's favourite team consisting only of the players of the club that they support? So for me it'd be my favourite United players, Seb's would be Barca... etc.
> 
> Schmeichel
> 
> ...



Nice team. The central defence would be a freakin rock. 

Based on favourite I'll go:


Buffon 

Zambrotta - Thuram - Tudor

Tacchinardi 

Nedved - Davids - Zidane 

Del Piero

Baggio - Vialli​


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

4-4-2 Diamond, in order;

Neil Moss

Neil Young
Rio Ferdinand
Eddie Howe
Warren Cummings

Carl Fletcher
Anton Robinson
Darren Anderton
Wade Elliott

Jermaine Defoe
Steve Fletcher


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.miostadium.com/opinions/simon-kuper/barcelonas-secret-soccer-success

Good reading on Barca's system and Pep revolutionary tactics. Also echoes my thoughts on why outsiders will rarely fit into the Barca style. La Masia > any blank cheque a benefactor can conjure up.


Arsenal also apparently joining the Next-Gen tournament next year. Great news. 

Article here on what clubs will be joining: http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2012/03/28/nextgen-series-represents-footballs-future-but-what-next-for-the-under-19-champions-league/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

looks like someone read graham hunter's book


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Never read that personally. Wouldn't be surprised if Hunter took just as much off as others, as this piece may off the book. He always comes off as a bit of an idiot on Revista.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

it's a superb book. a lot of personal insight into pique, puyol, messi, xavi, pep and iniesta, as well as all the elections fluff and the la masia.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> What is everyone's favourite team consisting only of the players of the club that they support? So for me it'd be my favourite United players, Seb's would be Barca... etc.
> 
> Schmeichel
> 
> ...


Hm, this could be fun:

Sorensen 
(Montgomery is probably better but i never saw him beyond videos of the '73 final)
Makin - Brown - Craddock - M Gray
Summerbee - Ball - A Johnston
Sessegnon
Phillips - Quinn

Putting Brown really does show how dire some of our CB's have been since I've saw the side. The likes of Phill Babb, Alan Stubbs, Gary Breen, Kenny Cunningham and Steve Caldwell are thankfully just memories now though :side:

Odd how Bent doesn't make the side either, but Quinn and Phillips really were a fantastic duo​


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's the best football book i've ever read (though i'm only a third of the way through) and calling BIG GRAHAM an idiot is absolutely laughable. I'll take him over any football journalist operating in this country, even the better ones like Oliver Holt and Henry Winter.

edit That article was clearly written by an idiot though, I only glanced at it for 10 seconds and immediately saw "Most teams don't worry about possession" and "Pedro isn't a great footballer" fpalm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:lmao



almost as funny as glenn hoddle being tipped by roeder and shearer to be the next england manager.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I just worked out that picture :lmao

People are tipping Hoddle to be the next manager? Seriously?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> It's the best football book i've ever read (though i'm only a third of the way through) and calling BIG GRAHAM an idiot is absolutely laughable. I'll take him over any football journalist operating in this country, even the better ones like Oliver Holt and Henry Winter.
> 
> edit That article was clearly written by an idiot though, I only glanced at it for 10 seconds and immediately saw "Most teams don't worry about possession" and "Pedro isn't a great footballer" fpalm


yeah i didnt actually read the article, i presumed it would be something along the lines of graham hunter. obviously not with those two statements.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I just worked out that picture :lmao
> 
> People are tipping Hoddle to be the next manager? Seriously?


shearer said in one paper this week that if they don't get harry they should give hoddle a call.

Roeder said something similar on goal.com.


surely he can't be a candidate after THAT rant.:sad:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I despise most of our journalists as one week they'll be praising a team and the next week absolutely mauling them - all whilst standing in a circle and wanking themselves off over pictures of Harry Redknapp and Gareth Bale.

Pricks.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

steve howard is like that alot ^^^^^very inconsistent with his opinions.


he seems to go extra hard on arsenal alot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Martin Samuels was my favourite until he predicted Stoke to finish 4th.

Also used to like Paddy Barclay until his apparent De Gea rant that one of the Utd fans posted on here.

Matt "The best footballers in the world, and Xavi" Lawton is another bad one.

Obviously Paul Smith is a complete muppet with dat gelled hair.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

none of these blokes can hold a candle to craig foster. one of the dumbest people i've ever heard. claimed that kompany was the weak link in our defence.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dzeko for Lewandowski in a straight swap ?

i hope not. Roberts worth more than that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

DeBruyne is class. Ever since we bought him he's been on fire. Atleast one goal or assist per game. 22 league games, 8 goals, 10 assists. Belgian league yes, but what a player

Meanwhile, we're still playing Malouda and a midfielder on the wings.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't Milan Jovanovic have a great record in that league too, and Lukaku?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lukaku did have a decent record. Not as good but he was mainly bought for his raw ability

and then we never actually played him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Dzeko for Lewandowski in a straight swap ?
> 
> i hope not. Roberts worth more than that.


i'd rather keep dzeko


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Vader13 said:


> What is everyone's favourite team consisting only of the players of the club that they support?


Only saw this today, can only pick players I've seen.

Flat 4-4-2 formation:

Brad Friedel

Henning Berg
Colin Hendry
Stephane Henchoz
Graeme Le Saux

David Bentley
Tim Sherwood *(c)*
Tugay
Damien Duff

Alan Shearer
Chris Sutton

*Subs:* Tim Flowers, Christopher Samba, Lucas Neill, David Batty, Stuart Ripley, Matt Jansen, Kevin Gallacher.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bilbao - Schalke looks tasty. Bilbao might just edge it.
Atletico Madrid will beat Hannover 96


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dortmund/Stuttgart game tonight was epic 6 goals in 20mins and it ended 4-4 :mark:

But some of the defending :lol :lol, yes even from hummels.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dortmund-Stuttgart was one of the best games I have ever seen. Felt great and bad for both teams at times, crazy insane game.

Can't wait to see this Dortmund side at full strength next season with Reus added and their young players a year older.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is Perisic the best substitute in the world or what?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONALDOOOO!!!

from about 35 yards out, left the keeper flapping

8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Embarrassingly bad goalkeeping.

Benzema's goal was a fucking amazing strike though, goal of the season contender.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So Madrid are back...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just tuned in. 

Those fucking goals though. 

LMAO so much for a cold night in Osasuna.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's a shame that Benzema has gone from a lazy, fat and average player to scoring Van Basten-esque goals in the space of a year.

This should've been a difficult game for Madrid and they're waltzing it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What no pena yet?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMAO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMFAO, what a selfish cunt Ronaldo is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:no: higuain getting in the way of ronaldo going further ahead in the top scorers, discraceful...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :no: higuain getting in the way of ronaldo going further ahead in the top scorers, discraceful...


Lulz I'm pretty sure higuain was in possession.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :no: higuain getting in the way of ronaldo going further ahead in the top scorers, discraceful...


Caring more about personal stats than the team? You're the perfect Ronaldo fanboy 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Good news guys, ive discovered the perfect betting strategy

always bet the opposite of what goal.com says, they are always wrong

like for example, today, they predicted few goals between chelsea and villa, and a difficult night for madrid.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Caring more about personal stats than the team? You're the perfect Ronaldo fanboy 8*D





EGame said:


> Lulz I'm pretty sure higuain was in possession.












99% of my posts in this thread are sarcastic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> 99% of my posts in this thread are sarcastic












I was carrying on your with your sarcasm, but it must've gone over your head.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bundesliga is great isn't it, still can't get over that dortmund game what an epic. I knew it was my 2nd fave league for a reason.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> 99% of my posts in this thread are sarcastic


Really? ep

Barca line up: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Adriano, Busquets, Thiago, Iniesta, Alexis, Tello, Messi

SUPER SUB Tello has now become a SUPER STARTER.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

OMG WHAT A FREEKICK, RONALDO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nice dive from Ronaldo. Really showing all his best traits tonight.

TELLO :mark:

Really looking forward to this game, should be a treat.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bilbao will be cream crackered, barca to run riot (well maybe not run riot, 2-0 or 3-1 perhaps)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

another assist for ronaldo, what a team player, always looks to set people up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bilbao will be cream crackered, barca to run riot (well maybe not run riot, 2-0 or 3-1 perhaps)


Bilbao are still a really tricky team. They almost won the game at the San Mames, albeit on a river of a pitch, only a last minute Messi equalizer rescued a point. An early goal could be crucial, Barca are normally bad starters, but when they do get an early goal the game opens up and several goals usually follow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca will win easy, Bilbao havent won in the league since they beat united, players are probably tired from the game on thursday, you'd never get a premier league playing thursday, then having to play again saturday, bit unfair


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

what team are bilbao fielding? canceled my BTTS bet as im less confident now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bilbao don't have Llorente or Munain playing. 

Still a pretty strong though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No ander either? should be a walk in the park for barca like the milan game was gonna be according to me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOL two yellow cards for dissent


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> another assist for ronaldo, what a team player, always looks to set people up


The player that cares.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I heard Llorente wouldn't start before, but Muniain as well? Will make things a whole lot easier. Fixtures are a bit harsh, but La Liga have always given priority to CL teams in these situations.

It's mind-boggling that someone is stupid enough to get themself sent off for back chat when they're 5-1 down.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is one of the best defensive displays i've ever seen. Barcelona have won Clasico's playing a lot worse than this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dammit this game is already way harder than what was expected.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

OH GOD INIESTA WITH THE ROCKET


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

DON ANDRES

:andres

Finally.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FFS Toquero what a miss.

Athletic bringing on some big guns.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Martinez has been shutting down Messi all night. No one should be doubting him now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi, all he does is score penalties.:no:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

surely that was a dive from tello???

disgraceful from barca, and typical the ref gives them the penalty :no:



....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fucking conspiracy if you ask me. :mourinho


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pique has been in total beast mode tonight, his best performance in a long time.

Decent performance, shame there hasn't been more goals, but Athletic have defended brilliantly, particularly Iraizoz and Ekiza, and Martinez and Iraola have had great games too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Athletic don't deserve to concede more. 

Amazing performance, defensively unbreakable by Masch and Pique. The only way Messi was able to score was when Martinez wasn't in his way.

Athletic were fantastic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I called another one right 3-3 earlier and 2-0 to barca (yes i said or 3-1 but who cares) If only i'd actually lay down bets.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd give more credit to Ekiza, he stole the ball off Messi twice, from behind, when he was set to go 1v1 with the keeper. Martinez had a good game as well though, particularly the opening 30 minutes, though gave away the sloppy penalty.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I'd give more credit to Ekiza, he stole the ball off Messi twice, from behind, when he was set to go 1v1 with the keeper. Martinez had a good game as well though, particularly the opening 30 minutes, though gave away the sloppy penalty.


sloppy penalty? :lmao 

you were having a go at ronaldo earlier for diving, it was a bigger dive from tello to win the penalty, tello even looked embarrassed when he got up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> sloppy penalty? :lmao
> 
> you were having a go at ronaldo earlier for diving, it was a bigger dive from tello to win the penalty, tello even looked embarrassed when he got up


He has his hands over his back and bundles him over. Pause it at 23 seconds. It's sloppy defending. He was never getting the ball from that position.

Ronaldo's was just a dive, plain and simple.

I get that you have a raging man crush on Ronaldo, a player that ditched Man Utd in the prime of his career, but you don't always need to come in and defend his honour and try and discredit Barcelona.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He has his hands over his back and bundles him over. Pause it at 23 seconds. It's sloppy defending. He was never getting the ball from that position.
> 
> Ronaldo's was just a dive, plain and simple.
> 
> I get that you have a raging man crush on Ronaldo, a player that ditched Man Utd in the prime of his career, but you don't always need to come in and defend his honour and try and discredit Barcelona.


:lmao perhaps its because you seem to have a permanent hard-on for barca, it seems they can do no wrong, robbed of all the decisions by refs, none of the players would ever dive...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Both looked like dives, well maybe not a dive but tello was smart felt the defender and went over most players do it. weaker version of the eboue/kuyt? from last season at the emirates.

Speaking of man crushes Toni Valencia :mark: (i know wrong thread and not on topic)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Aye, it was a very soft penalty. He was looking to go down.

Ronaldo is a diver, but this was news in 2003.

Every player dives - Messi, Rooney, RVP, they've all done it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Aye, it was a very soft penalty. He was looking to go down.
> 
> Ronaldo is a diver, but this was news in 2003.
> 
> Every player dives - Messi, Rooney, RVP, they've all done it.



Rooney never ever, he's english.











:troll


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Speaking of man crushes Toni Valencia :mark: (i know wrong thread and not on topic)


It's always on topic.








> Topic


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> It's always on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That man is the sex, wankfest on monday if he tears rovers a new one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :lmao perhaps its because you seem to have a permanent hard-on for barca, it seems they can do no wrong, robbed of all the decisions by refs, none of the players would ever dive...


Except it wasn't a dive, go watch the video on 1/4 speed and you see Martinez with his hands on Tello's back, which then go in a forward motion, i.e. pushing the player. Never had any intention of playing the ball. He goes down easily, but so does everyone when they're in the box.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Except it wasn't a dive, go watch the video on 1/4 speed and you see Martinez with his hands on Tello's back, which then go in a forward motion, i.e. pushing the player. Never had any intention of playing the ball. He goes down easily, but so does everyone when they're in the box.


weird subject, diving would be not getting touched? cheating would be suarez? and then stuff like that tello incident and others were players go down easy are in the middle.

would you agree?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> weird subject, diving would be not getting touched? cheating would be suarez? and then stuff like that tello incident and others were players go down easy are in the middle.
> 
> would you agree?


I would, though Suarez is in a league of his own when it comes to cheating/scumbaggery.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Lunge at leg. Appeal a foul.

:suarez2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Racially abuse player. Claim to be the victim.

:suarez1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

this guy must nearing suarez's level


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

One day he'll reach this guy's level.


































I would call him the most reckless and dangerous tackler i've seen in my lifetime, but...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


>


:lmao 

That is truly brilliant. Selling like champions.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


>


:lmao did you even watch that one, he got the ball and the ref didnt even give a freekick

I seem to recall messi punching the ball into the net and getting away with it, and had been booked other times for handball.

And about the tackling, who has scholes ever seriously injured?

Busquets is a far bigger cheat than scholes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> It's always on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His eyes....they stare into your soul.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Haaland one by Keane wasn't a reckless tackle - he did exactly what he set out to do.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :lmao did you even watch that one, he got the ball and the ref didnt even give a freekick
> 
> I seem to recall messi punching the ball into the net and getting away with it, and had been booked other times for handball.
> 
> ...


Well, I thought we were just poking fun, but if you want to actually break it down, then you posted a disproven racism clip (which i'm sure you knew, but posted it anyway) and the peek-a-boo gif which came after Thiago Motta was legitimately sent off. That last clip, Scholes absolutely flies in to that challenge. Any CL ref would've at least booked him for that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :lmao did you even watch that one, he got the ball and the ref didnt even give a freekick
> 
> I seem to recall messi punching the ball into the net and getting away with it, and had been booked other times for handball.
> 
> ...


He's clutching at straws coz he's actually got nothing. Should've gone with a Roy Keane one instead, would've been a closer thing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wait, just for clarification, do you United fans actually think Scholes wasn't a reckless tackler?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Well, I thought we were just poking fun, but if you want to actually break it down, then you posted a disproven racism clip (which i'm sure you knew, but posted it anyway) and the peek-a-boo gif which came after Thiago Motta was legitimately sent off. That last clip, Scholes absolutely flies in to that challenge. Any CL ref would've at least booked him for that.


it wasnt disproven, there was just a lack of evidence, but it was very suspicious, why did he cover his mouth?

also he got touched on the neck and held his face






also its not a CL game so why are you speaking about a CL ref, it was a derby game you expect those tackles


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was Seb. Not in a hateful way, but he'd kick you if he wanted. 

No problem with that. If most footballers weren't such pussies it wouldn't be an issue. I don't see how this is any way related to cheating.

As for Keane...Clearly got the ball. 8*D


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Wait, just for clarification, do you United fans actually think Scholes wasn't a reckless tackler?


Scholes is and Was a reckless tackler, He has always been beside a Ball winner for a reason, Scholes was never employed to win the ball.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> it wasnt disproven, there was just a lack of evidence, but it was very suspicious, why did he cover his mouth?
> 
> also he got touched on the neck and held his face
> 
> ...


So there wasn't enough evidence, it was forgotten about relatively quickly anyway, and you still want to tarnish him as a racist. Okay then.

He stretched his hand all the way out from his body and made contact with his neck and chin. Busquets made the most of it. Something he does all the time. It was still a red card, I don't think anyone would argue that.

A derby game shouldn't mean anything different for the officials. I mentioned a CL ref because unlike PL refs, they actually clamp down on tackles like that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> It was still a red card, I don't think anyone would argue that.


:mourinho


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can't remember who said it, a former teammate I think anyway, but they said that Scholes knew/knows exactly how to tackle and if he's taking someone out it is because that's exactly what he wants to do.

Come to think of it, that might be from Scholes himself actually.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> :mourinho


He didn't give a shit for long, he was too busy running around the Camp Nou after qualifying via an offside goal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Absolutely brilliant display from Madrid yesterday. Ronaldo was legit beasting (well, except when he tripped up Higuain )


----------



## general92 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Real Madrid looked strong yesterday


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Busquets could be the most underrated player in the world, an incredible prick though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Toronto FC 0-3 to start the MLS season. Ugh. Frings and Frei not in the line-up is killing us.

And yes, I am fully aware that I am probably the only person here who cares about Toronto FC.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Inter 5-4 Genoa

Two red cards and 4 penalties. :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wat.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Inter 5-4 Genoa
> 
> Two red cards and 4 penalties. :lmao


WTF.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Need Schalke, Santos, Corinthians, Sao Paulo & Guarani SP all to win tonight 

Betting on foreign leagues.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would love to catch the replay of Inters match.

Sounds quite entertaining.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Inter 5-4 Genoa
> 
> Two red cards and 4 penalties. :lmao


Who pissed that ref off this morning?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










goat time


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

3 pens for Genoa tho. It's a shame they had such a promising squad the past few seasons but atm take Gilardino, Veloso, Kucka, Palacio and Frey away and the rest is trash. Shame. Always liked Genoa.

Inter are also pretty shite atm tho which is hilarious. Must catch a replay or atleast the goalsarena highlights.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another great result for Ajax.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah Ajax won me money.

Schalke fucked my accumulator drawing 1-1 and now Lyon are fucking my double being beat 1-0. KNEW I should of done BTTS.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Remember Napoli weren't overrated? 8*D

I desperately want United to sign Del Piero next season to replace Berba/Owen, I would cry tears of joy. Wanted him at OT for about 15 years or so...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Remember Napoli weren't overrated? 8*D
> 
> I desperately want United to sign Del Piero next season to replace Berba/Owen, I would cry tears of joy. Wanted him at OT for about 15 years or so...


yeah always been my favourite non-united player


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA JUVE


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Man, Juve tore Napoli apart in that second half. I think their defence might be the best in Europe at the moment, so well organised though probably won't know for sure until they play the big boys in Europe. If they can just get a top goalscorer they are going to be scary good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barzagli + Chiellini is a fantastic combination, the best in Italy by far. Bonnucci is a solid backup and having all 3 playing today was a little unique but worked out well with the two wingbacks. 

Funny that Juve need a goalscorer when they have Vucinic, Borriello, Matri and Quagliarella aswell as Del Piero, strange to see most of them (Matri aside) struggling to score this season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Borriello is awful. Qualiarella hasn't really recovered from his injury he got last season, he was flying before that with Juve. The other two have never really been prolific, I rate Vucinic but he's never going to be a consistent goalscorer.

They need someone reliable. Cavani would be perfect.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Shalke drawing 1-1, fucked over my 21/1 accumulator since every other team won. Won money on my Brazillian accumulator and Boca winning though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I finally got the Barca book today, took forever to deliver. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is that the Hunter one?

If so it is pretty good for the most part.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, I've heard nothing but positive things about it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's typical Hunter, he loves a metaphor and can go a bit overboard, but all in all it's good stuff. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why did I avoid the Sevilla game? Thought it'd be close but they're bossing the game 2-0.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™;11237062 said:


> Barzagli + Chiellini is a fantastic combination, the best in Italy by far. Bonnucci is a solid backup and having all 3 playing today was a little unique but worked out well with the two wingbacks.
> 
> *Funny that Juve need a goalscorer when they have Vucinic, Borriello, Matri and Quagliarella aswell as Del Piero, strange to see most of them (Matri aside) struggling to score this season.*


Tbh all of them are average apart from del piero. Cavani will be perfect for them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Borriello is far from awful, just don't think he suits the system at Juve. He's very much a form player too, once he scores he usually goes on a prolific streak for a while. It's all well and good saying Cavani would be perfect for Juve but he'd cost them a shitload and Napoli likely won't even sell him.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Grumpy, high maintenance or lazy players definitely wouldn't suit them looking at their current situation so a definite no to guys like Suarez, Berbatov or Tevez who would all probably be too expensive anyway. They need a worker who can also score lots of goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid's upcoming fixtures.

Valencia at Home

Atletico away

Sporting home

Bayern away

Barcelona away 

Bayern home

Sevilla home

Bilbao away.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They could drop points at San Mames, and Barca will beat them, but I don't see them dropping anymore sadly. That would be enough though, if Barca win all their games.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

when the BIG MAN, :terry , destroys messi and co Barca will fall apart and become a poor man's swansea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hopefully Madrid give Messi, Iniesta and Xavi a good ol' kicking in their match. Nothing too hard, just some knocks that would keep them out for say... 4 days :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Milan fell to Fiorentina. C'mon Juve.

Elsewhere, MARIO GOMEZ.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Need bremen to win. got them dortmund and the hoff on a coupon with some prem/champ games.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Amauri of all people.:lmao Forza Fuck off Milan!

Juve have the chance to get back to the top of they win later, although I'm sure it'll be a draw. The only problem is I have Rangers in my trebles with Chelsea, Fenerbache & Collingwood (AFL). Chelsea & Fenerbache both need to win to give me some return. At least my UK one is coming off, need Birmingham (3-1), Brentford (1-0), Sheff Utd (2-0), Queen's Park (2-0) & Alloa (4-1) to hold on to their leads. I wish I'd gone for fourfolds not trebles now.8*D


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great the week where Juve can reclaim top spot and ESPN are showing Lazio vs Napoli. I do get to see Bayern vs Dortumund on Wednesday night though so I'm not gonna complain that much. Subscription has definitely been worthwhile.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck sake Southampton


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lazio/Napoli and Juve/Palermo are on at different times.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Lazio/Napoli and Juve/Palermo are on at different times.


Oh yeah i know but for whatever reason Juve's match isn't live on ESPN. Usually Juve or Milan have a live game on there at the wkd.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona (4-3-3): Valdes; Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Adriano; Keita, Thiago, Cesc; Pedro, Messi, Alexis

Interesting selection, I expect Thiago to run the midfield and from there it's all about whether Cesc and Alexis can create enough for Messi. Hopefully Pedro finally finds some form. Four at the back is reassuring when Busquets isn't playing and Xavi isn't there to orchestrate proceedings.

I think Zaragoza have won 3 on the spin, and it's at their place so I expect a tight game.

Edit: Holy shit at Vallecano. Michu really needs to be at a bigger club.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao Zaragoza with a goal straight out of FIFA 12.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona have been unimpressive. Fair to say that Zaragoza do deserve the lead. But it'll end up 3-2 for Barcelona by the end. Midfield trio aren't gelling at all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOOOOOOOOOOB

Strong goal by Puyi


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

PUYOLLLLLLLLL

Such a flat performance, which nearly always happens when Iniesta doesn't play.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MESSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


Holy shit.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nice comeback. Was to be expected. Uninspiring game thus far.

And yeah, they lack Iniesta. No magic up front, and Sanchez is anomynous.

And now a red card. Should end up a 5-1 win now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sanchez has been our best player, it's Pedro that's done nothing. Keita has been useless in the Busquets role, way too attacking minded.

Superb finish from Messi though and the red card means this should be a fun second half.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sanchez being the best player for Barcelona at the moment doesn't really mean much. Would of got him mixed up with Pedro, though. Stream is like 480x260 quality. Messi has been invisible until the goal. Fabregas has been fumbling a few chances and the rest are not worth noting. Haven't seen much of Thiago.

So far, I would of said Alves was the best, seemed to be the only player pressing in the first 20-25 minutes, since then, has gone off a bit. But, no other stand out performance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It shouldn't be this fucking tense with Zaragoza down to 10 men. 

Our midfield today is shaky as can be without any of the usual 3.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I cannot believe what has become of Pedro, literally facepalming right now messing up that play up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nice chip Messi :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

60 goals for the season.

:leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Penalionel Messi


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==

:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

PEDDDDDDDDRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Finally lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






































At LAST a goal for Pedro, really well worked too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona got better after Busquets came on. No surprise. Keita wasn't working.

Lacksture match in quality, though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca relying on red cards and penalties? Standard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was really happy with the performance. Pedro/Messi/Alexis is a pretty sexy combination and did fantastically today, eventhough the midfield was quite poor. Imagine if it was Biscuits/Xavi/Iniesta, we would have scored many more. 

Alexis was awesome today, I hope he can stay consistent for the rest of the reason, and Pedro is definitely working hard and getting back to his old self. The final goal was beautifully played by Pedro and Messi.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Barca relying on red cards and penalties? Standard.



==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==

DAT CONSPIRACY


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pfff messi.

I bet he just put on that display today because he was intimidated by our offside goal and that Torres volley that almost went in


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They will be no disgraces this season, cause we have Satan on our side.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






iper:cody:kane:vince2:russo:Cornetteunk


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> They will be no disgraces this season, cause we have Satan on our side.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Hi Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

pfff..... we have the great satan 

:terry


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I want to see Terry get isolated against Messi. We'd probably see one of Big Man's trademark ''slips''.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










RVP Down :leo to go. ON YOUR KNEES :terry


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

JUVE JUVE JUVE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I cannot believe what has become of Pedro, literally facepalming right now messing up that play up.


i'll gladly swap him for "i dont wanna do this anymore" adam johnson.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i'll gladly swap him for "i dont wanna do this anymore" adam johnson.


Fuck that, Pedro is one of the best wingers in the world.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hey Joel and redead















Chain Gang solider said:


> RVP Down :leo to go. ON YOUR KNEES :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Hey Joel and redead


I aint even scared. I'm like Ace.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That black Barca shirt is sweet.

Would actually buy it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I love that black kit. Shame it's switching to the orange one next season, though that doesn't look too bad either.

Having that gif :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

black, showing the evil in barca

but its ok, chelsea can be evil too


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Hey Joel and redead


Scary gif is a bit...

:kobe :Rock3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



STALKER said:


> Fuck that, Pedro is one of the best wingers in the world.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valencia are going to get murdered today. Heard it here first.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Chances Valencia won't finish top 4 this season?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

50/50.

Will lose tonight. then home games vs betis, osasuna, villareal are all winnable. Away games vs Espanyol no1 seems to like these 11 am kickoffs so thats dodgy. Away to malaga is massive then they should beat Sociedad. So 12 points from last 7 games could be enough.

Levante have Barca, Bilbao and sevilla all to play so id imagine they would be the ones to miss out on the top 4.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i'll gladly swap him for "i dont wanna do this anymore" adam johnson.


Remember people saying he was one of the best wingers in the league halfway through the season? :cahill


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lol at the Valencia line up. They are gonna get stuffed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a miss from Costa.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would like valencia to win, still hope ron plays well and scores though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I lol'd at Mourinho losing his shit when Valencia were getting attempts on goal. 

If he manages to somehow lose the league and the champions league, he will be a broken man and I would love every minute of it.

Kaka will come on second half and Madrid will win it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMAOOOOOOOO 

Pepe just fucking almost cracked Arbeola


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cmon Valencia! Madrid cracking up :


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Benzema has to finish that :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

iwanttobelieve.jpg


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid are going to lose the title and lose to Bayern.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Valencia are going to get murdered today. Heard it here first.


:kobe

Unless you mean literally of course. In that case... R.I.P Valencia.

Arbeloa should've knocked Pepe the fuck out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gerry Armstrong's commentary makes me physically ill.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Madrid are going to lose the title and lose to Bayern.


And then jose to city :no::no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great chances blown by benzema and di maria.

Barca have this. They're winning out, Madrid will crack. Lump on Barca.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

THE SHITTING YOURSELF O METER IS GOING OFF THE CHART!!!!

u mad jose? ep


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh Di Maria.

Good stuff. I'm glad the title race is back on. At least Barca will not rest any of their players now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Madrid put 6 past a stronger Valencia line-up at the Mestalla last season :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

fuck this shit, the league is corrupt, madrid should of had 12 penalties during the match, thats another 12 goals ronnie could have scored, typical, Messi is probably paying off the refs

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==

...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Guaita with the best keeping performance I've seen all season. Absolutely stunning. 

I wasn't even fucking expecting this result, Madrid's fixtures away is where I thought they would points. This was a beautiful bonus! My weekend has been made.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Aw geez, Real away to Atleti in the midweek. Please for the love of god Atleti for once don't fold over like a little bitch so big brother can fuck you in the arse.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Just fuck off Pepe. What a scumbag.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iker's successor playing for us. Damn, so proud of the players. Especially Topal. He had Ronaldo in his pocket all day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMAO pulling a Carroll.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was caught, pretty badly actually too, the next step on his left foot is then when he goes down. If Sky weren't so biased towards Barca they would have pointed it out. Instead they say Saint Messi would have stayed up, which he probably would have, because it's physically easier for him to ride challenges than Ronaldo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Plus Ronaldo is and was always a diver.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't know what you're watching but he gets comfortably away from the defender, at least a couple of metres, and then just throws himself to the ground. It's as laughable as the Carroll dive. You can see it extremely clearly from the behind angle.

Messi would've dinked that right over the keeper and won the game :leo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> LMAO pulling a Carroll.


:busquets


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> :busquets


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's OFFICIAL. Real Madrid
have just handed Barcelona the La Liga Title after tonight's
draw against Valencia. Very
sad. Losing at Nou
Camp is just around the corner,
though one can't tell the
future but they still have
strong opponents in Atl. Madrid, Sevilla etc to face
which makes it really difficult. You just can't afford to
drop points at this crucial stage. -___-


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I don't know what you're watching but he gets comfortably away from the defender, at least a couple of metres, and then just throws himself to the ground. It's as laughable as the Carroll dive. You can see it extremely clearly from the behind angle.
> 
> Messi would've dinked that right over the keeper and won the game :leo


If you watch the replay, as he takes the ball down the defender catches the heel of his foot, the achilles, anyone who's ever had that happen to them in football knows that it fucking hurts too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


>












:busquets


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There's nothing there Jet. The fact he completely burns the defender before diving says it all. Just glad the ref made the right call.



united_07 said:


> :busquets


Exaggerating a clear red card offence is not a dive. There's several examples you could've used, and you still failed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Exaggerating a clear red card offence is not a dive. There's several examples you could've used, and you still failed.


clear red card offence :lmao






:busquets


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> clear red card offence :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, clear red card offence? Believe it or not, stretching your arm out and pushing someone in the face isn't allowed in football. How many times does this have to be explained to you? Also, it's nothing like the Carroll incident whatsoever, whereas the Ronaldo one was, so it was a completely apt comparison, yet you for some reason take the chance to jump straight on Barca (again). Why? Closet Madrid fan or just butthurt over the fistings you got in 09 and 11?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yes, clear red card offence? Believe it or not, stretching your arm out and pushing someone in the face isn't allowed in football. How many times does this have to be explained to you? Also, it's nothing like the Carroll incident whatsoever, whereas the Ronaldo one was, so it was a completely apt comparison, yet you for some reason take the chance to jump straight on Barca (again). Why? Closet Madrid fan or just butthurt over the fistings you got in 09 and 11?


he touched him on the top of the chest/neck

and anyway im just making use of the new smilies



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOL, top of the chest?


Spoiler: spoiler















www.specsavers.com


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> LOL, top of the chest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seb said:


> pushing someone in the face isn't allowed in football


while i clearly said 



> he touched him on the top of the chest/neck


i would say mine is more accurate 8*D

:busquets


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just for that, i'm going to delete the laughing Fergie smiley I made earlier and make a Howard Webb one instead.

ique2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Quality stuff tonight. Hope Madrid blow it completely.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Just for that, i'm going to delete the laughing Fergie smiley I made earlier and make a Howard Webb one instead.
> 
> ique2












:busquets

this busquets smily is enough for me 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is on 60 goals for the season, he needs 8 goals to get the most goals in a season ever, (beating Gerd Muller's record).

And he has 7 La liga games, a Copa Del Rey final and 2-3 Champions League games to do it in.

Penaldo doesn't even matter anymore. :leo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Messi is on 60 goals for the season, he needs 8 goals to get the most goals in a season ever, (beating Gerd Muller's record).
> 
> And he has 7 La liga games, a Copa Del Rey final and 2-3 Champions League games to do it in.
> 
> Penaldo doesn't even matter anymore. :leo


Also:



> Most assists this season (players from top-5 leagues): Messi 24 - Ozil 21 - Cesc 18 - Ribery 17 - Silva 16 - Alves 15


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Ahh Madrid dropped another 2 points, fucking disgusting*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao at the continual defending of ronaldo

guess what, he's gone united fans. dont need to defend him till kingdom come.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol at the assists. didn't know cesc was near the top, and he hasn't even had an outstanding season by his standards. messi is unbelievable, 24 assists! ozil is an assist fiend. surprised ribery is up there too, he has been inconsistent but still one of the best wingers around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fair fucking play to La Liga. They have brought the Clasico forward a day to allow Barca and Madrid an extra day rest before the CL semis.

Fuck you, FA. Fuck you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Loob Penaldo one yellow away from suspension. Imagine he get's it in the match before the clasico. edro

:troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They'd probably play better without him :torres

Or, more likely, he'll take a dive next gave and clean the record



Joel said:


> Fair fucking play to La Liga. They have brought the Clasico forward a day to allow Barca and Madrid an extra day rest before the CL semis.
> 
> Fuck you, FA. Fuck you.


 :redknapp

triffic


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@ Joel

Don't worry. You're going to beat Barca and Bayern/Real anyway, so it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. Remember--#EVILCHELSEACHARGE! :terry


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Smiley fail there redead

:arry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> @ Joel
> 
> Don't worry. You're going to beat Barca and Bayern/Real anyway, so it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. Remember--#EVILCHELSEACHARGE! :terry


This is very true. Even Seb and EGame knows the deal now (Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> Smiley fail there redead
> 
> :arry


I forgot its pronounced 'arry

triffic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> lol at the assists. didn't know cesc was near the top, and he hasn't even had an outstanding season by his standards. messi is unbelievable, 24 assists! ozil is an assist fiend. surprised ribery is up there too, he has been inconsistent but still one of the best wingers around.


Cesc was crap at the weekend but before that for the past couple of months he's been racking the assists up, which is good b/c I think he's only got 1 goal in 16 or something whereas he was knocking them in for fun before his injury at the start of the season. He's been playing some Iniesta-esque killer balls of late, before his injury that kept him out of the Milan first-leg, and I suppose it helps when Messi just buries everything.



EGame said:


> Loob Penaldo one yellow away from suspension. Imagine he get's it in the match before the clasico. edro
> 
> :troll


Sanchez too though, and more importantly, Valdes.



Joel said:


> Fair fucking play to La Liga. They have brought the Clasico forward a day to allow Barca and Madrid an extra day rest before the CL semis.
> 
> Fuck you, FA. Fuck you.


I think your FA cup semi is a day later b/c Liverpool don't want to play on the Hillsborough anniversary. Otherwise you would have 4 games in 10 days, which is the same as Barcelona. Clasico could take a lot out of us though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We should do a sig bet, Seb/EGame.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i can save you the time joel, go find sol campbell's arsecheeks and put them in your sig.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You can have crying John Terry for a week if Chelsea lose the tie, Joel 8*D

lol just realised Messi only needs 16 more goals and assists (from at least 10 games left) and he's got 100 goals/assists for the season :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I demand your support, Kiz.

Seb, which Chelsea player do you hate the most?



Seb said:


> You can have crying John Terry for a week if Chelsea lose the tie, Joel 8*D
> 
> lol just realised Messi only needs 16 more goals and assists (from at least 10 games left) and he's got 100 goals/assists for the season :lmao


That's insane.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

John Obi Mikel.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Really? I woulda figured you hated Terry most, or atleast Bosingwa

I hate malouda most.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ok, I shall photoshop him standing over Messi for you to use when we win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can't hate bosingwa or mikel for been terrible players, unless you're a chelsea fan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mikel has actually been good since coming back from banishment. Great midfield play, tackles, passes and interceptions


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

im not supporting your filthy club joel. i like barcelona. i dont like chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hate the way Snrub thinks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Disappointed in you, Kiz. Very disappointed :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'll be wanting chelsea due to opertaion no el classico final,

Obviously bayern may well beat real.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hey, If Chelsea didnt do so well, those filthy italians would get the english champions league spot!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'll be wanting chelsea due to opertaion no el classico final


You know what... I'm glad United are winning the title now. Because of people like WWE_TNA. Kiz on the otherhand, is a bad apple.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Hey, If Chelsea didnt do so well, those filthy italians would get the english champions league spot!


lol nah.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_coefficient#Current_ranking

Italy are closer to Ukraine's league than they are to the Bundesliga and a 4th Champions League spot. English league is actually top of the pile, though considering La Liga has 2/4 of the CL semi-finalists and 3/4 of the EL semi-finalists this year, they will probably be top for next years competition.

Edit:

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...ll-not-win-anything-in-five-or-six-years-says

:lmao at this completely random moron.

What were Barcelona winning 5 or 6 years ago?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm on board the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE

The thought of :torres knocking out :leo is too good to be true.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Brazil have really gotten retarded since 2006

I blame ronaldinho falling apart and Ronaldo retiring


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Guardiola: "Winning Liga possible now? Never before a team has come back from 10 points behind Madrid. 4 points are still a lot."


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That 2006 final still haunts me. Sad thing was it was always inevitable once Barca scored they'd win. Heroic performance though, we were brilliant with 10 men and Henry had more than enough chances to finish the game off, but it wasn't to be. Would have been a nice little marker to end the brilliance that was Arsenal from 1998-2006.

In terms of Barca's academy being poor, that's absolute bollocks. They have the 2nd best one to Ajax, who, if I'm not mistaken just beat Barca's U17 and U19 sides. I think Arsenal are going to be appearing in a lot more competitions as the academy progresses, it's still a young academy and will be more prominent as the years go on.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We lost the game when Pires was subbed. Any player (except Henry and the defense) and who did Wenger pick? Robert f'kin Pires of all people! Astonishing!

Are Barca still in the CDR? Well, if they are, Treble is on. :shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ugh, don't remind me. Poor decision. Bobby was ridiculously good for us. Him and Henry in 03/04 were just unbelievable. Pires' link up play with Cole was one of the early partnerships that you so often see today in football. Revolutionary.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> We lost the game when Pires was subbed. Any player (except Henry and the defense) and who did Wenger pick? Robert f'kin Pires of all people! Astonishing!
> 
> Are Barca still in the CDR? Well, if they are, Treble is on. :shocked:


Yeah, final against Bilbao at the end of May. Sextuple is still on actually, same as 09. Already won the Spanish and Uefa Super Cups and the Club World Championship.

Not confident about the league (though there's definitely a chance), confident about the CDR and CL though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Henrik Larsson won that game final for Barca, fucking hero that he is.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I think your FA cup semi is a day later b/c Liverpool don't want to play on the Hillsborough anniversary.


FA should've made them, and if they refused, kick them out. :suarez2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Madrid draw/lose before the clasico I will fap myself into a coma....


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Southampton vs Reading on Saturday morning, should be a really entertaining game. If Southampton win they're basically back in the premier league.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

England should take Lambert to the Euro's, guy's a machine.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> England should take Lambert to the Euro's, guy's a machine.


He'd probably screw them over intentionally.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> That 2006 final still haunts me. Sad thing was it was always inevitable once Barca scored they'd win. Heroic performance though, we were brilliant with 10 men and Henry had more than enough chances to finish the game off, but it wasn't to be. Would have been a nice little marker to end the brilliance that was Arsenal from 1998-2006.


I was basically marking out when Campbell scored after the troubled time he had in the year or so before that, and his disallowed goal(s) for England. From a Villa perspective I'm kind of happy each year Arsenal and Chelsea don't win it though, keeps Villa as one of only 4 English clubs who have won it. :troll

Still, if Chelsea were to win it this year and deny Newcastle or Spurs a CL place for next season, that would be the ultimate act of evil to round off the #evilchelseacharge



Irish Jet said:


> Henrik Larsson won that game final for Barca, fucking hero that he is.


Fantastic player, played in Scotland for ages but was good enough to succeed in any league in the world.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When will we win the CL? :argh:

We are due a Madrid-esque run/draw in the CL.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We won't make it the next five years. When these shitty commercial deals can be re-newed in 2014 and our youth system keeps improving, I don't see why we can't do it in the next 7-10 years really.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> When will we win the CL? :argh:
> 
> We are due a Madrid-esque run/draw in the CL.


When wenger leaves we'll have more chance. He's shown time and time again he tactically isnt up to competing at the top level.



D'Angelo said:


> We won't make it the next five years. When these shitty commercial deals can be re-newed in 2014 and our youth system keeps improving, I don't see why we can't do it in the next 7-10 years really.


Another overrater of the Arsenal youth system thats so good we've only produced 1 player from it. Great investment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Chris Forrester take a bow:











The tekkers on that 2nd. :leo like

Only 19 too, could be one to watch out for.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wait, it's IRISH leagues. oh boy, PINNACLE.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> wait, it's IRISH leagues. oh boy, PINNACLE.


Produced more quality players than you'd think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

well if it's 1 player than it's more than i think :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*




























Best of all:



















Heroes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Beat me to it, he's looking right into my soul.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

none compare to










13 goals in 1 international game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Roberto Baggio still in McGrath's pocket.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Haha Autralians.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

umad we produce footballers that can score 13 goals in a single game


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Roy Keane suls.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It is a fine achievement, he should retire with the greatest strike rate of all time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor american samoa, you could get a bunch of sunday league players to put in a better effort


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

plus we also have jesus


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Also the Aussie's have Scott McDonald.:suarez1


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










^Best in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/1...ants-to-be-the-best-ever-first-he-must-become

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd spit in Pele's face if I had the chance, serious.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/1...ants-to-be-the-best-ever-first-he-must-become
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

not pictured: neymar with pele's dick in his mouth


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hope Neymar flops when he moves to europe, on another note he might win the world cup before messi :terry.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi first 80 games for Barca in the league : 31 goals

Neymar's first 80 games for Santons in the league : 40 goals

everyone knows the brazilian league is only a little behind the premier league in being the strongest league in the world. Pele is talking complete sense...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I'd spit in Pele's face if I had the chance, serious.


:busquets


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> Messi first 80 games for Barca in the league : 31 goals
> 
> Neymar's first 80 games for Santons in the league : 40 goals
> 
> everyone knows the brazilian league is only a little behind the premier league in being the strongest league in the world. Pele is talking complete sense...












A full team dedicated to this guy? No wonder Neymar is the best in the world. :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona (3-4-3): Valdes; Puyol, Mascherano, Adriano; Cuenca, Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Sanchez, Messi, Pedro.

Playing as many wingers as defenders. ep

Not to mention Adriano (so that's arguably 4 wingers) and Mascherano aren't even really defenders anyway. I like it. Hopefully an early goal and just a case of how many.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Barcelona (3-4-3): Valdes; Puyol, Mascherano, Adriano; Cuenca, Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Sanchez, Messi, Pedro.
> 
> Playing as many wingers as defenders. ep
> 
> Not to mention Adriano and Mascherano aren't even really defenders anyway. I like it. Hopefully an early goal and just a case of how many.



Adriano at cb? or busquets? anyhow pep is trolling and it will likely payoff.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mascherano at CB. Puyol RB, Adriano LB. At least I assume.

So basically a 3-3-4, and it'll either be a close game after Getafe get an early goal (Barca are often poor in the opening 10 minutes), or Burger King will take a fisting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Valdés
Masch Puyol Adriano
Xavi Busquets Iniesta
Cuenca Alexis Messi Pedro

3-3-4

holy shit. 

Pep must be expecting them to park the bus.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think some of you guys underrate the Brazilian League. Believe it or not but they make pretty decent footballers in Brazil. And if they're saying Neymar is their best talent since Ronaldo, that's a pretty big deal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They said Robinho was their best talent since Ronaldo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

barca should have gone for ganso instead.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ALEXISSSSSSSSSSS AWWW YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messiiii with a fucking unstoppable goal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> They said Robinho was their best talent since Ronaldo.


Robinho's career mightn't have been what many would have expected, but he's won plenty of honours in his career. Not to mention you possibly could argue that Robinho is Brazilian's best forward since Ronaldo. I know you could get into semantics as to whether Ronaldinho or Kaka are forwards, but the point stands all the same.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Robinho was never top level, that's the point.

But yea Pele is a moron.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well if Milan win the Scudetto this season, Robinho will become the only player to ever win consecutive La Liga and Serie A titles. It's one of those bullshit meaningless achievements, but it backs up my argument, so yeah :cool2

Canavarro would have done it too if not for those meddling phone taps.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh lawwwwwwdd Pedro scores again. edro edro edro


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Of all the games on tomorrow, I can't fucking wait for Dortmund-Munich. Should be epic.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Of all the games on tomorrow, I can't fucking wait for Dortmund-Munich. Should be epic.


Holla at this. Hope to god Dortmund win.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Of all the games on tomorrow, I can't fucking wait for Dortmund-Munich. Should be epic.


or perhaps united vs wigan :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm actually glad the United game isn't on live. Will probably try and avoid the score (I fucking hate streams) and wait for MOTD, also gonna watch the MAdrid derby. Fucking epic day of football.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Real bettter win tomorrow*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'll be watching the Dortmund game, then going to a bar for the United game before watching the Madrid derby after when I get home. Should be quality viewing... as long as United win.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/1...ants-to-be-the-best-ever-first-he-must-become
> 
> :lmao


He took the wrong medicine


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I wasn't optimistic about Valenica but they delivered, but there is no way in hell Madrid will lose/draw to athletico though. What's it been like 50 years since Athletico had a decent result with Madrid? Apparently Falcao and Adrian are doubtful for the game too. 

It'll end up being a stuffing.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I wasn't optimistic about Valenica but they delivered, but there is no way in hell Madrid will lose/draw to athletico though. What's it been like 50 years since Athletico had a decent result with Madrid? Apparently Falcao and Adrian are doubtful for the game too.
> 
> It'll end up being a stuffing.


COURTOIS will help you guys out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> I'll be watching the Dortmund game, then going to a bar for the United game before watching the Madrid derby after when I get home. Should be quality viewing... as long as United win.


I'll be watching BVB also but probably won't be able to enjoy it as much since i'll have one eye on the united score, i think it kicks off around 45mins before united though?

Madrid derby should be fun if atletico try.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


That was such a boss promo vid. Some of the pre-game vids Sky produce, particularly for football and darts, are so sick.

I'll be watching the Madrid derby, praying for Atletico to finally pull something out. They're probably the third best team in the league atm, so there's definitely a chance. Hopefully more Arbeloa/Pepe like squabbles and bum finishing from Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> COURTOIS will help you guys out.


Or he could hand Madrid the victory therefore putting even more pressure on Barca heading towards the Chelsea match. 

Madrid won't fuck this match up, I'm really counting on Bilbao to give them a challenge and hopefully drop points.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So is la liga pretty much boiling down to the el classico which is this weekend?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> So is la liga pretty much boiling down to the el classico which is this weekend?


The gap is 1 point at the moment, with Madrid having a game in hand (which is played today) and will likely win and make the gap 4 points today. Assuming we can win the Clasico and reduce the gap down to 1 point and then Madrid fuck up elsewhere, we could win the league. 

If Madrid fuck up today or on the weekend would be the most fucking amazing thing ever, meaning we could take the lead after the Clasico.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Checked the fixtures and on paper madrid have some tough ones bilbao, barca, sevilla and obviously tonight. I'll admit weeks back i said barca would never catch real i guess i was wrong. What a kick in the nuts it would be for madrid if barca won la liga and the cl that would mean jose would be off to city imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

jose's leaving and he's bringing penaldo with him!!!!

if you believe goal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jose coming to City is bad news for the title challengers. It doesn't guarantee them the title but it increases the chances of then winning it, with Jose on the helm.

You mean, Silva, Aguero, Toure, and the likes under Mourinho? :mourinho


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pretty sure Mourinho is off in the summer. Just like it was in Italy, I don't think he has many friends in Spain, the media hates him, referees hate him, his captain hates him, half his squad dislike him, Di Stefano frequently criticises him, he forced Valdano out of the club and his next target appears to be Butragueno so I guess the board doesn't like him. He's booed by his own fans for being too negative in Clasico's. It's different over here though as the media eats up all his antics so if he isn't in the PL next season, he will be the year after. He also still hasn't committed to Madrid despite being asked about it all the time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jose going to city would pretty much rule him out of been Fergie's replacement, jose has always hinted at united since he left chelsea but the money at city would be to much to turn down especially if fergie stays on for another 2-3 years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think he'll stay with Madrid until they win the league, he wants that record of winning in 4 major leagues and wants to knock Barca down a notch before he goes. If they finish 2nd, I can't see him leaving unless he's sacked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

if he doesnt win the league after being 10 points ahead i'd wager he's getting the arse


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He will get sacked if he doesn't win the League now. Unless he can win the CL...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

idk how i'd react if he became our manager. he's a brilliant, brilliant manager, yet an absolute cunt of a person. maybe going up against pep, someone his equal brought out his worst, he'd go livid against meestah fergushon.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Jose went to City they'd instantly win the league imo, he's a genius.
Hopefully we can win against BVB today, this game is decisive as far as the title goes, will be really hard to beat them though, they're immense at home.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Manchester City are furious with UEFA for fining them £25,000 for being late onto the pitch for a Europa League tie.
> 
> City are amazed the penalty imposed on them, for being no more than a minute late onto the pitch at Sporting Lisbon, is more than Porto were fined for their fans' racist chants towards Mario Balotelli.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

uefa getting their priorities straight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That is actually ridiculous. It's like they purposely pull this shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Platini nuff said.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BvB on a 23 match unbeaten streak in the league, but Bayern are in pretty sweet form at the moment. More important, Schweinsteiger in, Gotze out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Platini nuff said.


That. This stuff doesn't surprise me. UEFA seems to hate the EPL & England in general for some reason.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayern cant do shit in this game


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*BIG GAME ROBBEN*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*THE BIGGEST OF BIGGEST GAMES ARJEN ROBBEN*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Defend that Mr. Hill.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow, Borussia's defence had a better chance of scoring in this game than Robben


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

VIVA RONALDO!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo - What a Free Kick for Number 50. Just beautiful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Flat track bully Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just got back from work and I'm astonished Madrid aren't up by at least 3.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tbf Madrid have had some good chances but frankly the only player who looks outright interested out there is Ronaldo. Athletico have just been gash in the final 3rd and could have easily scored if they were better at their finishing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah I'm also shocked that Falcao and Adrian are playing. 

Also, what did Robben do? Lol Bayern losing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

he botched a penalty and couldnt finish with the ball at his feet


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Yeah I'm also shocked that Falcao and Adrian are playing.
> 
> Also, what did Robben do? Lol Bayern losing.


Hit a penalty that made Yakubu look like Matt Le Tissier and then missed an open goal on his left foot from 2 yards. Reliable.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jesus. Doesn't sound like Robben, he was in stunning form just a few weeks ago too. 

Bayern will be gunning hard for the CL now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FALCAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

What a fucking player


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Longggggg Overdue. Bout damn time Athletico scored.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lol, if Madrid draw tonight, they will have succesfully completed a suicide.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Madrid drop points tonight, that would only solidify my comment after they dropped points against Valencia last week. I said after the game that the La Liga is officially Barca's!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOL at this Madrid collapse. Wanted them to win the title, but Pep has sorted the team out at the right time. Spurs type collapse. Mad to think not too long ago Madrid were cruising to the title, and easily playing the most attractive football in the world.

Bayern/BVB was a hell of a game. Robben is a fucking idiot, pretty funny seeing Subotic totally Keown him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

WHAT A FUCKIN GOAL

RONNNNNNNNALLLLLLDDDOOO


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, Ronaldo stepping up in a big game and doing so emphatically.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldoooooooooooo!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo to Messi - Anything You can doo I can do Betterrrr!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Joel last the summer; "Falcao? No thanks, Torres will come good"
Torres this season :torres
Joel now: :sad:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Unstoppable shot.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao

Have a bit of that Barca.8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just. What a player.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

who said penaldo doesn't perform in the big games?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Incredible strikes from Ronaldo, especially the second


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You could make a small montage of wonder goals Courtois has conceded this season. I can think of at least 4 just from Ronaldo and Messi. Atletico can never seem to get anything from Madrid. Haven't beaten them this century.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> I hear that he's a master at all the little things but when it comes to the big climax he loses the plot.





Henry Hill said:


> Robben will deliver the big game goods as usual


Hutz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

AthLOLico Madrid bending over head over heels for Madrid, what else is new lol.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

hattrick for ronaldo, 40 league goals, very impressive


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

C'mon, Courtois. Fuck is that?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Surely over now!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

bending over? not really. even until real shown their class. can't do much about some of the goals.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> C'mon, Courtois. Fuck is that?


The guy's taken a fisting against Barcelona and Madrid this season. Particularly from Messi and Ronaldo. 2 wonder goals each, a hat-trick each, and I think Ronaldo's also put 3 penalties past him.

Wasn't expecting Madrid to slip up here, so i'm not too downhearted. Hopefully it comes down to the game at the San Mames and Bielsa can pull something out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> The guy's taken a fisting against Barcelona and Madrid this season. Particularly from Messi and Ronaldo. 2 wonder goals each, a hat-trick each, and I think Ronaldo's also put 3 penalties past him.


I was more peeved at the Callejon goal. Straight through his legs. Still learning, but still.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Courtois will have better days. 



D'Angelo said:


> bending over? not really. even until real shown their class. can't do much about some of the goals.


Athletico Madrid is probably one of the easiest (if not the easiest) tie Madrid get all season, they haven't beaten Madrid in 15 years. 

Aside from the unstoppable goals, they have been letting Ronaldo walk into the box. Never expected Athletico to get a result today, lol. 

I'm pretty happy Bayern lost (no offense Bayern fans) but they are going to be willing to go to hell for that CL trophy now, I hope they give Madrid a good fisting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In other news the idiot of the year award goes to this guy. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...now-why-barcelona-did-not-sack-guardiola-says


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> *THE BIGGEST OF BIGGEST GAMES ARJEN ROBBEN*
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Defend that Mr. Hill.












SUBO

Great win for Dortmund and bar any major fuck ups they'll win the league easily, i've been watching them any chance i could get over the last few years and i think they're now the best team in Germany, despite Bayern having all the big names. Everyone knows about Kagawa, Gotze and Hummels by now, but the likes of Piszczek, Grosskreutz, Bender and Lewandowski are all fantastic players too who don't seem to be getting the attention they deserve. If they can keep their squad together then i think they'll be a major force in the champions league over the next few years.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Hutz


There are only two big games in the La Liga season. Robben will completely outshine Ronaldo when they face off in the Champions League though admittedly having watched the Bayern game this evening he was completely horrible.

Also Irish Jet, do you not watch international football? Obviously not otherwise you would not label Ronaldo the world's second best player. Portugal flop since 2004.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Laughable to suggest Ronaldo isn't the 2nd best player in the world. Anybody who believes otherwise must not watch any football at all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Question: Who, at international level, has the highest goals per game ratio out of Messi, Robben or Ronaldo?







































Answer:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No, anyone who suggests otherwise watches Xavi and Iniesta on a regular basis. Men who turn up in every type of match in every type of tournament.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Is the second best player in the world. Can't remember the last time he had a bad game. Has run pretty much every game he's played in the past few years on his way to multiple domestic, european, and international tournament wins. Man of the Match in almost every Clasico this season and definitely in the League and Cup games at the Bernabeu. Man of the Match in the 2009 CL final. Man of the match in the World Cup final. Don't know what his unbeaten league game streak is, but it's already the all time La Liga record (over 50) and his last loss was back in August 2010. No doubt in my mind Barcelona would've won 3 straight CL's if he hadn't missed the San Siro leg against Inter.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What's Ronaldo's goal ratio like in international tournaments? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

5 goals in 4 tournament, Messi has only 3 in 4, Robben 4 in 4.










Both ridiculous ways to judge players considering they're a fraction of what they do week in week out for their clubs.

Edit: I'd have Iniesta right up there, I rate him much higher than Xavi and think he's underrated in that regard. Now he is a definition of a big game player, pure class and since he really started to develop both Spain and Barcelona have been unstoppable. I still think Ronaldo and Messi, and the end product which they can provide over the course of the season just seperates them, but I could easily understand the argument for Iniesta. You could argue he's the greatest midfielder of all time, ahead of Zidane and all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo is going to have to win something important soon though, he isn't getting any younger. edro

Next two weeks are going to be stressful as fuck. Both the CL and the League title could be lost if we don't deliver.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't forget that Messi only started one game in the 2006 World Cup and played less than 100 minutes of football in the whole tournament. Not bringing him on against Germany instead of Julio Cruz of all people was an absolute clanger from the Argentina manager. A few months later, the guy got a hat-trick in a Clasico.

As for C Ronaldo, goals are great and all, but trophies and the performances that win them are what matter, what people remember. Which is why Iniesta is the second best for me, and that's why Zinedine Zidane and Ronaldo are considered the best players of the previous generation, whilst someone like Mario Jardel is not (not a literal comparison obviously).


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Viva Madrid, great win 

RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 8*D *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*World Cup head to head *

Ronaldo - 10 games, 2 goals 
Robben - 8 games, 3 goals


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Don't forget that Messi only started one game in the 2006 World Cup and played less than 100 minutes of football in the whole tournament. Not bringing him on against Germany instead of Julio Cruz of all people was an absolute clanger from the Argentina manager. A few months later, the guy got a hat-trick in a Clasico.
> 
> As for C Ronaldo, goals are great and all, but trophies and the performances that win them are what matter, what people remember. Which is why Iniesta is the second best for me, and that's why Zinedine Zidane and Ronaldo are considered the best players of the previous generation, whilst someone like Mario Jardel is not (not a literal comparison obviously).


what happens if ronaldo finishes top scorer in la liga, and madrid go onto win it and they win the champions league, would ronaldo be a deserved player of the year


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iniesta and Xavi are incredible players and other than maybe Zidane they're the 2 best midfielders of my lifetime but they're quite clearly not better then Ronaldo. You don't score 50 league goals in your last 36 appearances and get ranked below any midfielder, no matter how amazing they are. If you're going to use the whole "He doesn't perform on the international stage" rubbish then you may as well use it for Messi as well, but it's a bullshit argument anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> what happens if ronaldo finishes top scorer in la liga, and madrid go onto win it and they win the champions league, would ronaldo be a deserved player of the year


probably, though there's obviously also the euro's to consider this year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Don't forget that Messi only started one game in the 2006 World Cup and played less than 100 minutes of football in the whole tournament. Not bringing him on against Germany instead of Julio Cruz of all people was an absolute clanger from the Argentina manager. A few months later, the guy got a hat-trick in a Clasico.
> 
> As for C Ronaldo, goals are great and all, but trophies and the performances that win them are what matter, what people remember. Which is why Iniesta is the second best for me, and that's why Zinedine Zidane and Ronaldo are considered the best players of the previous generation, whilst someone like Mario Jardel is not (not a literal comparison obviously).


I know that about Messi, honestly I only mentioned it because Hill brought it up, I don't think International is ever the main way a player should be judged, such a lower quality than Champions League anyways.

To be fair, you could use that argument to put Iniesta ahead of Messi as well. 

Ronaldo has plenty of trophies himself, could have stayed with United and won more too no, it's not like he's just a stat machine, his teams are very successful and recently able to compete with maybe the greatest team ever assembled, tough to judge any player on trophies when their direct competition is Barcelona, which is why I also think he's harshly judged, along with any other attacker when he doesn't play well or score against them, teams playing them can never get the damn ball. The only one were I think his criticism was merited was the league derby earlier in the season.

@united07, he probably should win it, but knowing FIFA they may go for someone like Alonso if Spain win the Euro's and Ronaldo doesn't do much. If he wins the trophies and the stats are close you couldn't really argue against him having the better year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> *World Cup head to head *
> 
> Ronaldo - 10 games, 2 goals
> Robben - 8 games, 3 goals


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



kennedy=god said:


> Iniesta and Xavi are incredible players and other than maybe Zidane they're the 2 best midfielders of my lifetime but they're quite clearly not better then Ronaldo. You don't score 50 league goals in your last 36 appearances and get ranked below any midfielder, no matter how amazing they are. If you're going to use the whole "He doesn't perform on the international stage" rubbish then you may as well use it for Messi as well, but it's a bullshit argument anyway.


Sure. It's a bullshit argument. I'm sure Gerd Muller who scored more goals than games for Germany thinks it's all bullshit. I bet Fat Ronaldo with his world cup scoring record thinks it's all bullshit. I bet Snejder who scored as many goals in one world cup as Ronaldo has in all four of his international tournaments thinks he deserved to rank lower that year in the Ballon D'or.

@IrishJet - World cup is grasping at straws? Silly me, here I was thinking it was the most popular sporting event on the planet. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


>


You just quoted facts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> World cup is grasping at straws? Silly me, here I was thinking it was the most popular sporting event on the planet. Thanks for enlightening me.


:

It's more because you went from:

Doesn't do it at international level

to

Doesn't do it in major tournaments

to

Doesn't do it in world cups

Maybe next you judge by who's played better for Holland.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> :
> 
> It's more because you went from:
> 
> ...


World cup is the pinnacle of international football. I don't care about all the international goals Ronaldo scored against the likes of Azerbaijan and Saudi Arabia. He was born to terrorise those sort of defences.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



kennedy=god said:


> Iniesta and Xavi are incredible players and other than maybe Zidane they're the 2 best midfielders of my lifetime but they're quite clearly not better then Ronaldo. You don't score 50 league goals in your last 36 appearances and get ranked below any midfielder, no matter how amazing they are. If you're going to use the whole "He doesn't perform on the international stage" rubbish then you may as well use it for Messi as well, but it's a bullshit argument anyway.


Quite clearly not better than Ronaldo? What? Have you watched a single Clasico since Ronaldo joined Madrid? You don't be the focal point behind your club and national side having more possession than your opponent in EVERY SINGLE GAME you've played in the last 4 years on your way to winning 14 from 16 domestic trophies (soon to be 16 from 19) and a World Cup and get ranked below a player who's won a Copa Del Rey (at the world's biggest club) in that time, no matter how good their goal scoring record is.



Irish Jet said:


> I know that about Messi, honestly I only mentioned it because Hill brought it up, I don't think International is ever the main way a player should be judged, such a lower quality than Champions League anyways.
> 
> To be fair, you could use that argument to put Iniesta ahead of Messi as well.
> 
> ...


I know he's won a lot of trophies (though not recently), but we're comparing to Iniesta and Xavi here. The reason teams can't get the ball, including Madrid (lol 20% possession at the Bernabeu) is because Iniesta, Xavi et' al don't let him have it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iniesta and Xavi should split. For fairness. I'm sure we could fit Iniesta in next to :carrick

There's a bit of Rice/Montana going on at Barca, you can't work out who's making the other look better than they are, only in this case there's 3 of the bastards.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought it was more of a Busquets/Xavi/Iniesta thing anyway, I think they've only lost 1 of 80 games when playing together.

I agree Ronaldo shouldn't have left Man Utd btw. Would've had more trophies and awards in his cabinet.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Quite clearly not better than Ronaldo? What? Have you watched a single Clasico since Ronaldo joined Madrid? You don't be the focal point behind your club and national side having more possession than your opponent in EVERY SINGLE GAME you've played in the last 4 years on your way to winning 14 from 16 domestic trophies (soon to be 16 from 18) and a World Cup and get ranked below a player who's won a Copa Del Rey (at the world's biggest club) in that time, no matter how good their goal scoring record is.
> 
> 
> 
> I know he's won a lot of trophies (though not recently), but we're comparing to Iniesta and Xavi here. The reason teams can't get the ball, including Madrid (lol 20% possession at the Bernabeu) is because Iniesta, Xavi et' al don't let him have it.


You say that as if Iniesta is the only reason for that dominance of possession when that's clearly not the case. Iniesta is a key part of the system at Barca, but he simply is just a part of the whole system, they're the greatest team of all-time because of the whole team and tbh, as amazing as Iniesta is, if they lost him tomorrow they wouldn't be greatly affected. Players like Iniesta & Xavi are unreal footballers but we'll find players like that come and go, C.Ronaldo is a different specimen, for somebody to have the physical and technical attributes he has is something we'll probably never see again.

People should just appreciate players like this while they're here because we're incredibly blessed to see somebody who can do what Ronaldo does on such a regular basis


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi has scored 61 goals this season, god he might even beat the record


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@Seb - I would say he has more chance of winning the champions league with Madrid. I know United knocked out Barca on their way to their 08 win but they looked painfully average against them in the final the next year. It was sad to watch at times. This Madrid team I think have more chance of beating Barca in a one off game on a neutral pitch than the Utd team he left had.



> Players like Iniesta & Xavi are unreal footballers but we'll find players like that come and go,


They most definitely won't. Ronaldo as magnificently talented as he has will no be remembered as fondly as Xavi and Iniesta the way things stand. You're talking about two men who are likely to boast the greatest palmares of all time especially Iniesta who is still relatively young.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Is the second best player in the world. *Can't remember the last time he had a bad game*. Has run pretty much every game he's played in the past few years on his way to multiple domestic, european, and international tournament wins. Man of the Match in almost every Clasico this season and definitely in the League and Cup games at the Bernabeu. Man of the Match in the 2009 CL final. Man of the match in the World Cup final. Don't know what his unbeaten league game streak is, but it's already the all time La Liga record (over 50) and his last loss was back in August 2010. No doubt in my mind Barcelona would've won 3 straight CL's if he hadn't missed the San Siro leg against Inter.


AC Milan vs Barcelona first leg, just a few weeks ago. :troll

Also reposting this for Henry:








8*D



Henry Hill said:


> World cup is the *pinnacle of international football*. I don't care about all the international goals Ronaldo scored against the likes of Azerbaijan and Saudi Arabia. He was born to terrorise those sort of defences.


On one hand I agree...










On the other hand didn't Klose score about 4 goals against Saudi Arabia in 2002 to put him close to Brazilian 'fat' Ronaldo in the leading WC goal scorer charts? :cool2

Anyway it isn't all about who scores the goals, look at David Nugent's only goal for England. :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



kennedy=god said:


> You say that as if Iniesta is the only reason for that dominance of possession when that's clearly not the case. Iniesta is a key part of the system at Barca, but he simply is just a part of the whole system, they're the greatest team of all-time because of the whole team and tbh, as amazing as Iniesta is, if they lost him tomorrow they wouldn't be greatly affected. Players like Iniesta & Xavi are unreal footballers but we'll find players like that come and go, C.Ronaldo is a different specimen, for somebody to have the physical and technical attributes he has is something we'll probably never see again.
> 
> People should just appreciate players like this while they're here because we're incredibly blessed to see somebody who can do what Ronaldo does on such a regular basis


Busquets, Iniesta and Xavi are quite clearly the main components in the dominance of possession, and the team most definitely looks weaker without Iniesta in it. I already threw some justifications out there for that besides just my experience of watching them without him - no league loss in over 50, missed the Inter game, MotM in the CL and WC finals, etc.. The only reason they wouldn't be lost without him is because Cesc could play in his role, but whilst Cesc is one of the best midfielders in the world, Iniesta is one of the best in history.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@steamedhams - I watched the game. Robben cost Bayern big time. It was a horrendous performance. 
The penalty had so little spark it was unreal. He clumsily played a guy onside for the Dortumund goal. He somehow skied a ball in the air when facing an open goal even though he's one of the last footballers you'd ever expect to mess something like that up....


....Hopefully he will make up for it big time against Madrid.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Forza Roma!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

who cares about barca, real, dortmund, and bayern.

FORZA JUVE, UNDEFEATED


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juve are going to be a real force in Europe next season. Conte has done a magnificent job.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> @Seb - I would say he has more chance of winning the champions league with Madrid. I know United knocked out Barca on their way to their 08 win but they looked painfully average against them in the final the next year. It was sad to watch at times. This Madrid team I think have more chance of beating Barca in a one off game on a neutral pitch than the Utd team he left had.
> 
> 
> 
> They most definitely won't. Ronaldo as magnificently talented as he has will no be remembered as fondly as Xavi and Iniesta the way things stand. You're talking about two men who are likely to boast the greatest palmares of all time especially Iniesta who is still relatively young.


You keep going on about trophies when we're judging individuals. Phil Neville has won more trophies then Alan Shearer but that doesn't make him better, i'm talking about actual ability and effectiveness of the 2 players, and they're clearly on different levels in that regard. That makes Ronaldo a better player


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Juve are going to be a real force in Europe next season. Conte has done a magnificent job.


hopefully added with a few new signings as well.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Roma is going to end juve undefeated streak :side: 

Juve need to buy quality strikers, the ones they have now are average.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@kennedy - What poor team has Ronaldo ever been a part of? He has always been surrounded by world class players at club level. Individually Xavi and Iniesta have proven themselves on more occasions and in more difficult matches than Ronaldo has. That's what makes them better.



> hopefully added with a few new signings as well.


Their organisation at the back is tremendous and they have creativity in midfield, they just need a true world class striker.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

hopefully we get higuain or dzeko.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^Ronaldo hasn't been a part of poor teams, he's just never been surrounded by the greatest group of players ever assembled. Iniesta has. Also it's much easier to shine in big games when you're a midfielder as you see a lot more of the ball. That's well known.



Seb said:


> Busquets, Iniesta and Xavi are quite clearly the main components in the dominance of possession, and the team most definitely looks weaker without Iniesta in it. I already threw some justifications out there for that besides just my experience of watching them without him - no league loss in over 50, missed the Inter game, MotM in the CL and WC finals, etc.. The only reason they wouldn't be lost without him is because Cesc could play in his role, but whilst Cesc is one of the best midfielders in the world, Iniesta is one of the best in history.


LOL I'm aware that him and the midfielders a key part of Barca's possession game but possession has nothing to do with one single player, that is basic stuff. The dominance of possession is all down to the entire teams pressing and intelligence on the ball, and that applies to everybody in the team. If you're going to praise one person for Barcelona's possession play, then praise the genius that is Pep Guardiola, but it's laughable to suggest that it's down to Iniesta.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Law said:


> hopefully we get higuain or dzeko.


Haven't seen much of Higuain but I think Dzeko would suit the team for sure. Basically anyone who can score twenty goals a season in serie a.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jesus christ, I enter this thread to see comments like Barca would be fine without Iniesta or players like Iniesta and Xavi come and go. My mind is destroyed. 










Lol, Robben I love you and all but you just lost your team the league. :busquets


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pele alwyays hate on Messi

Messi, better than me? No chance, he's not even as good as Neymar, says Pele

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2128350/Pele-says-Neymar-better-Lionel-Messi.html#ixzz1rmjG6GyX


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pele's just mad because another Argentine is going to end up being held in higher esteem than he is. 

Pele is overrated anyway, Muller was a much better striker.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pele is just a bitter shit cunt who needs to be locked away in a retirement home where the world wont be exposed to his lunacy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ahh @ Robben. But it wasn't just down to him. Ribery was poor, Muller was invisible, Schweinsteiger isn't himself (and came on too late) and Gomez got no service when he was on.

Having said that, the best player on the field was BY FAR David Alaba. 19 years old and probably the best left-backs in the league.

I don't think Dortmund were better last night, but they created more chances. And again, Perisic came on to win them the game. Greatest substitute in the world.

Don't mind losing the title to Dortmund b/c they're a fantastic side. Hopefully, Bayern turn it up in the UCL.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I feel as though we have the same arguments every week in this thread.

"Ronaldo isn't a big game player/isn't in the top 3 players around"

"You're not the best unless you win/perform at a World Cup"

"Pele is a fucking ****."

They're usually the statements with the arguments stemming from them - not much of an argument on the last one though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Jesus christ, I enter this thread to see comments like Barca would be fine without Iniesta or players like Iniesta and Xavi come and go. My mind is destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


subo gets dangerously close to embarrassing himself and heabutting robben's elbow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Should have headbutted that dick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Did Robben dive to win the penalty or something?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No. Clear as day penalty.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HoL thoughts on Juventus and whether they will be a threat in CL next season?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't get why Subotic is all up in his face then. Unless they had some encounters in the game?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Law said:


> HoL thoughts on Juventus and whether they will be a threat in CL next season?


I don't particularly follow the Serie A, but I'm hoping Juventus win the league. As for the CL, I thought Dortmund would boss it this season and they flat out choked. But Juve has a lot more experience in their team, so they'll do well, I guess?



Joel said:


> Don't get why Subotic is all up in his face then. Unless they had some encounters in the game?


Subotic was pretty much marking Gomez (very well too) for the duration he was on. Plus, it was Weidenfeller that gave away the pen.

It's pretty much down to the atmosphere in the Westfalenstadion. From watching the games I've watched of Dortmund's, they must have the best home support in the world.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Weren't Dortmund fans also throwing bananas at Neuer?



Henry Hill said:


> Pele's just mad because another Argentine is going to end up being held in higher esteem than he is.


Tevez?












:jay2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, that was because Neuer used to play for Schalke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

how many matches left in the bundesliga? 

be pretty huge if dortmund wins it


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

4 games left with the Derby on saturday.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hope that miss doesnt come back to haunt him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

it's pretty poor form from subotic tbh. robben did quite well not to punch him in the face


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I will never, ever understand how winning honours give you the edge over someone else individually. Barca have won more than Madrid because they have been a better team, simple as that. Ronaldo can't really change that, and it doesn't make him worse than Iniesta because of honours won. Ronaldo was in a great team at United, and won trophies. It's not always about an individual player. Ronaldo will always be remembered regardless of his trophy haul, just lik Messi would if Barca weren't to win anything. 

While yes, for the most part, if you don't win trophies you won't be remembered. I think it's a crying shame Leverkusen's 01/02 side never gets mentioned, like ever because they didn't win anything and stretched a small squad too far going for it all. Roma in the middle of the decade weren't a *great* team, and they didn't do a hell of a lot, but they won't be remembered for being a pioneer of the 4-6-0. 

As for Dortmund, what they have achieved is nothing short of amazing, once again. They seemed to be losing their way without Sahin running the show, but great credit to them and they pulled it back. They've also done it without Gotze for a while now, which is a huge achievement considering where they are. All their squad players have done fantastically well coming into the side, and even though Munich have the better side (on paper, at least), over this season, Dortmund have played far superior football. I'm mystified as to what has happened to Muller this season, he has been absolute garbage most times I've seen him. They look lost whenever Schweinsteiger isn't in the team, and lack dynamism when their wingers don't perform. Impressed with Leitner too, he'll be a star. Adding Reus next year too, can see them doing it 3 in a row, quite easily.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> it's pretty poor form from subotic tbh. robben did quite well not to punch him in the face


If I was in Robben place i would have punch subotic. 



Mr. Law said:


> HoL thoughts on Juventus and whether they will be a threat in CL next season?


They will be a threat, but they need to buy good strikers first or else i would not be surprised if they are knocked out early next season


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus are a classy outfit. They defend as a team excellently, regardless of how good their defence already looks in terms of personnel. Buffon is still world class, Chiellini is a world class centre back, Bonucci is going from strength to strength, De Ceglie has been quality defensively and offensively. In midfield, Vidal & Pirlo are one of the best duos in world football. Pirlo has never lost it, and Vidal is just as good as I thought he would have been. They need to add some higher quality in offensive positions, but yes, they will be a force in Europe.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juve should go for Huntelaar.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

juve will most likely end up with dzeko, idk if juve have got any wingers but he'll be a 20 goal a season player if he gets the ball put onto his head constantly. as we play the ball to his feet he struggles massively.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus linked with :torres

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...riker-are-Juventus-targets-article889304.html

talian giants Juventus want to gear up for their return to the Champions League with a double summer swoop for Nemanja Vidic and Fernando Torres.

Juve are flying high in Serie A and poised for their first campaign in the European elite since 2009.

Coach Antonio Conte has been promised funds to strengthen his side by the club - owned by the Agnelli family, who run auto giants Fiat - and has identified the Premier League duo as his prime target in a potential £50million-plus package.

Vidic, out until next season as he recovers from a ruptured cruciate knee ligament, has long been subject of the attention of the Serie A big guns although it seems hard to believe Sir Alex Ferguson will let him go despite his Old Trafford contract being due to expire at the end of the 2013-14 campaign.

Chelsea's faith in Torres suggests the Spaniard is unlikely to be surplus to requirements at Stamford Bridge although the Blues have been linked with Porto's Brazilian Hulk, Real Madrid's Gonzalo Higuain and the Napoli pair of Ezequiel Lavezzi and Edinson Cavani.

Juve, set to unload Alessandro Del Piero and Marco Boriello, will look for signs that Torres might have fallen from grace but even then their likely £30m offer would be way short pf a potential Chelsea valuation.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Aye, they're not getting Vidic and can kindly fuck off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ive lost count at how many times vidic has been linked to numerous clubs now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

chiellini/vidic would be an incredibly beastly pairing.

actually, with italy's 2 non eu signings per season allowed, wouldnt vidic take up one of those spots as serbia arent (fully) in the eu yet.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Inb4 Del Piero gets linked with Blackburn or QPR


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Scouted RvP too, as well apparently (not sure why they'd need to...) Can't see them getting the best out of him, think they'd do better with a couple of more conventional forwards and a fresh midfielder rather than building around a player like RvP who has essentially been playing as a midfielder recently.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Juventus are a classy outfit. They defend as a team excellently, regardless of how good their defence already looks in terms of personnel. Buffon is still world class, Chiellini is a world class centre back, Bonucci is going from strength to strength, De Ceglie has been quality defensively and offensively. In midfield, Vidal & Pirlo are one of the best duos in world football. *Pirlo has never lost it*, and Vidal is just as good as I thought he would have been. They need to add some higher quality in offensive positions, but yes, they will be a force in Europe.


You're strictly talking about since he has been at Juve, yeah? Because Pirlo was garbage during his last few seasons at Milan, which is one of the reasons he turned down Milan's contract offer (wanted a fresh start).


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Exactly, people said he had 'lost it'. He has easily been one of the people midfielders this year, so he has proved he hasn't lost it. That's the point I was making.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pirlo is in the perfect spot, he needs to midfielders around him that will do all his running for him as he sort of just drifts through the game in a sort of quarterback role. In Vidal and Marchisio he has the perfect midfield around him, still pisses me off we didn't try and get Vidal. 

Pirlo is one of the best midfielders of his generation, up there with Scholes and Xavi. Amazing player. Lovely hair too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Robben needs to get his own category of being a "trophy deciding game" flop. :busquets 

Afellay has officially cleared to play again. :mark


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

With the emergence of Cuenca and Tello, Affelay would do very well to get a game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



King Kenny said:


> Juventus linked with :torres
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...riker-are-Juventus-targets-article889304.html
> 
> ...


I think they will regret buying :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That article is hilarious.

"Torres might have fallen from grace but even then their likely £30m offer would be way short pf a potential Chelsea valuation"

Like we'd turn down £30m. I'm sure we'd be over the moon for £15m, happy for £10m, settle for £5m, begrudgingly take £1m.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ Please, please, settle for 5 million. We might have a chance then and he might turn out good under the Professor.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's finished, man.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^No he's not, he's a world class player. I'd love to see him leave Chelsea and then find his old form at a new club.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ I would love to see that but tbh he is finished.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's been "out of form" for what? 3 years now? 

He's history tbh.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






What the hell Ray :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ^No he's not, he's a world class player. I'd love to see him leave Chelsea and then find his old form at a new club.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> What the hell Ray :lmao


A wet dream of orgasmic proportions? WHAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Happy Birthday to El Capitan, 34 years old and still the best CB in the world today.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> He's finished, man.


I don't think he will ever return to his old self and in that, I agree, he is finished. However, I do believe that in the right system, Torres would come good and would be a very good option as a back-up striker or the guy playing off the main striker.

I would welcome him at Arsenal. It's very unlikely though.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bad times for Rossi. Done his knee again out for another 6 months in his 1st week back in training after Knee surgery.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> *He's been "out of form" for what? 3 years now?*
> 
> 
> He's history tbh.


:wilkins

Just hitting 2 years now. He got injured around this time and came back just before the WC and since then he's lost it. 

Anyone who thinks at this point he will find is form again needs to give up hope. He may find half of it back but we won't see the Torres at his best again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great comeback from Dortmund here.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RIP Morosini


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh shit, he died?

RIP.

Fuck is going on with footballers?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BVB sealing the title with style. Klopp is a absolutely fantastic manager, and he seems like a great guy too. 

Onto the Real Madrid game. 

10-0


----------



## SecondCitySavior (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RIP Morosini.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> BVB sealing the title with style. Klopp is a absolutely fantastic manager, and he seems like a great guy too.


I truly love that guy. SO fucking passionate too, every goal he jumps about 10 feet in the air.

Dortmund are class, love watching them, so many future stars.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lolol penalty


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Penalty to Sporting.

Ramos you tit.

0-1. Interesting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sporting also handed Mourinho his first ever home league loss :hmm:

#BELIEVE

Ronaldo rocking the full lesbian look tonight, pink boots and black eye shadow ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid gonna kick it up multiple gears now. 

Hilarious result that sporting have 7 defenders on the pitch. It's only a matter of time, interesting nonetheless.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Ronaldo rocking the full lesbian look tonight, pink boots and black eye shadow ique2


you're just jealous that messi couldnt pull that look off 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Ronaldo rocking the full lesbian look tonight, pink boots and black eye shadow


Got nothing on :r9


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The protractor. So much swag.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A draw for Madrid will be lovely tonight. Means Barca will be going at their two next fixtures with real purpose.

#lookingforwaystowin


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

My god what is wrong with Mourniho? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Di Maria and Benzema on. 

Lol Mou must be close to having a heart attack at this point.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iniesta on the bench for a big away game?

http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

plz hold on, heehon


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Does Di Maria ever not dive?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm fucking terrified that Iniesta is on the bench...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RONNNNNNAALDOOOOO!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just a matter of time lulz.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*RONALDO SMILEY*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Iniesta on the bench for a big away game?
> 
> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
> 
> plz hold on, heehon


That is bulshit!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

3-3-4 

I hope this works as well as it did last week.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Reverse Pyramid :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:busquets


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's what happens when you don't play Iniesta. 

Goddammit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:busquets:busquets:busquets


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Turned on my tv and saw Levante leading :balo2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Beyond sluggish. 

Lol the entire team looks like they don't give a shit. Might as well just throw away the trophy if we continue playing like this.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BARCELONA FC clearly distracted by :terry 

Messi's legs are shaking in fear.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Xavi off??! the fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> *Chelsea* clearly distracted by :terry
> 
> Messi's legs are shaking in fear.


:side:

C'mon Barca. Bring on Iniesta and Alves. You need to win this one. Forget about the Champions League, stopping Madrid is a lot more important!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

GOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:messi

Finally a chance for Messi and he buries it. Levante have defended for their lives, one player pushes forward too far on the break and they're punished.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca are gonna draw this match! And then we will finish them by Wednesday at Stamford Brige! *Trololol*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

uefalonalololololololol

Disgraceful.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a load of shit.

Where's that cheaters and refs help them quote.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

CONSPIRACY~! definitely not a soft penalty though. :busquets


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca = Always favoured. Why? Why? Why?!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow just wow, I guess we'll have to get at least one point against Barcelona now, honestly don't fancy our chances.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Abk92 said:


> Barca = Always favoured. Why? Why? Why?!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck me. Thanks gods that's over.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cuenca fouls opponent. Barca fans scream in linesman's ear. Linesman caves and gives the penalty.










On a serious note, Messi dragged Barca out of another sticky situation. Great work for Masch in the build up but Messi provided the cutting edge no-one looked to ever provide during the match. Magician.

Can't wait for the Clasico.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Am I the only person who would of disallowed madrid's 2nd goal because di Maria was faking an injury till the ball came near him. How can you mark a player lying on the ground!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


>


King of UEFAlona.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Cuenca fouls opponent. Barca fans scream in linesman's ear. Linesman caves and gives the penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's been the problem this season though, we've relied on Messi far too much. Even if he is shattering goal scoring records I would much rather have someone else who can score too. 

Kind of blows my mind that Messi has been out ONLY consistent goal scorer this season, and no one else even comes close. When you look at Madrid you have Ronaldo with 53 goals, Benzema with 29, and Higuain with 25. We have nowhere near that and exhaustion is beginning to take it's effect as seen today. 

Next week is going to be fucking hell for Barca, but I believe we are capable of beating Chelsea and Madrid.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RIP Morosini. Wtf is going on with footballers right now?



Magsimus said:


> What a load of shit.
> 
> Where's that cheaters and refs help them quote.


==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-

Chelsea vs. Bayern in the Final. Come on.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST RUSSIAN MAFIA OWNED CHELSEA=-


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-

huh, might as well.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Costa Rican league :wilkins


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



haribo said:


> Costa Rican league :wilkins


Costa Rican league? The same shit happens at the World Cup. :blatter's fault.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I may as well join in

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST AND LOVING CHELSEA=-


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Busquets and Drogba on the pitch at the same time, referee is in for a busy night.

:webb


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> RIP Morosini. Wtf is going on with footballers right now?
> 
> 
> 
> ==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==





Razor King said:


> -=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-
> 
> Chelsea vs. Bayern in the Final. Come on.





Lil'Jimmy said:


> -=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST RUSSIAN MAFIA OWNED CHELSEA=-





Hohenheim of Light said:


> -=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-
> 
> huh, might as well.





Chain Gang solider said:


> -=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA=-





haribo said:


> I may as well join in
> 
> -=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST AND LOVING CHELSEA=-


People power :ace



haribo said:


> Costa Rican league :wilkins


It did not hit the net, therefore no goal.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anybody know if Dani Alves has signed a new contract at Barca? Isn't he in his last year next year?

Forgot to mention how Masch is another jewel in the ep crown. Doubted whether he'd be able to take someone and fully integrate them into the Barca way so dramatically. Who actually believed Masch would be able to go from such a one-dimensional player to one of the best in his position so quickly and change his game so much. Credit to Masch & Pep there, not many more things ep has to do to prove he will be one of the greats of managing.

He did do a similar thing with Alves, but not so dramatically. Alves was a great full back when he joined but he's a lot better than most give him credit for, especially defensively now. 2nd best in the world as RB, and he always changes with Lahm as 1st. Remember when people thought Maicon was better? Dark times.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just caught the 2nd half of the Celtic/Hearts match - love it whenever Celtic or Rangers get beat as I can't stand Rangers as a club and mainly dislike Celtic because of Neil Lennon. The fact that the winner was a controversial 90th minute penalty makes it even better to see the smug cunts beaten.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Great win for Real last night and Ronaldo scored his 41 goal in the Liga, RESPECT*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor decision for the penalty in the Celtic/Hearts game, the guy had no chance to move his hand away. Although an Edinburgh final intreges me more then seeing a Rangers/Celtic win the cup for the billionth time.

Alves is signed to 2015 according to goal.com .


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I am delighted Celtic were beaten. Long live Rangers...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=1611106.html

bit more legit than goal.com


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Everyone knows that uefa just copy and paste from goal.com .

Journalism of the highest quality.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST AND LOVING CHELSEA=-


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Remember when people thought Maicon was better? Dark times.


You always take things to the extreme. Maicon was a brilliant player before the World Cup and people calling him the best RB in the world wasn't silly back then.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Although an Edinburgh final intreges me more then seeing a Rangers/Celtic win the cup for the billionth time.















AJ22 said:


> I am delighted Celtic were beaten.














AJ22 said:


> Long live Rangers...














Vader13 said:


> Just caught the 2nd half of the Celtic/Hearts match - love it whenever Celtic or Rangers get beat as I can't stand Rangers as a club and mainly dislike Celtic because of Neil Lennon. The fact that the winner was a controversial 90th minute penalty makes it even better to see the smug cunts beaten.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Look at this fat ginger scumbag waddling towards the ref after the final whistle. :lol










Ice cream and jelly? I'd rather have a jam tart!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



sayne said:


>


wtf :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maicon under no circumstances has ever been better than Dani Alves. Pure hype and was always overrated from dat Inter run. Alves one of the most consistent players over the past 4 or 5 years, Maicon hasn't had that level of consistency. Maicon was an outstanding player, but never better than Alves who has pretty much been God since joining Barca.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maicon was a way better player before and during the World Cup, however Alves right now is the best with Lahm as second as far as RB's go.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think Alves has always been better than him, but Maicon was a good for a season or two.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



sayne said:


>





iMac said:


> Look at this fat ginger scumbag waddling towards the ref after the final whistle. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, to both... ps.sayne, we wont go bust...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maicon was like a runaway freight train at his peak. It's quite remarkable how much he's declined in a small time period.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody know if Dani Alves has signed a new contract at Barca? Isn't he in his last year next year?
> 
> Forgot to mention how Masch is another jewel in the ep crown. Doubted whether he'd be able to take someone and fully integrate them into the Barca way so dramatically. Who actually believed Masch would be able to go from such a one-dimensional player to one of the best in his position so quickly and change his game so much. Credit to Masch & Pep there, not many more things ep has to do to prove he will be one of the greats of managing.
> 
> He did do a similar thing with Alves, but not so dramatically. Alves was a great full back when he joined but he's a lot better than most give him credit for, especially defensively now. 2nd best in the world as RB, and he always changes with Lahm as 1st.* Remember when people thought Maicon was better? Dark times.*


Maicon was much better than alves before the world cup. So calling the best rb at that time was not silly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Maicon under no circumstances has ever been better than Dani Alves. Pure hype and was always overrated from dat Inter run. Alves one of the most consistent players over the past 4 or 5 years, Maicon hasn't had that level of consistency. Maicon was an outstanding player, but never better than Alves who has pretty much been God since joining Barca.


:lmao, He was one of the best inter players at that time, very important player for inter.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Never said he wasn't, all I'm saying is that Maicon was never better than Alves. Maicon's best season was in 09 (the year Inter won the treble surely? Alves was a top 5 player in the world then. ep






Neymar. :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves was a top 5 player in the world then? You're talking garbage.

Can't believe that was a red card. Seems like they don't want anyone to tackle the poster boy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

alves is a *** and I bet he likes to suck it


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:alves

Alves is a machine, he's the quickest player in the Barcelona squad (or maybe second to Tello) with the stamina to run at that speed non-stop down the right side of the pitch for 90 minutes week in week out. It's astonishing at times, the guy just never gets tired. I also bet there isn't a single right sided player with more assists than him this season. Same goes for last season too. Not bad for a right-back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Never said he wasn't, all I'm saying is that Maicon was never better than Alves. Maicon's best season was in 09 (the year Inter won the treble surely? Alves was a top 5 player in the world then. ep


Wat. :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> :alves
> 
> Alves is a machine, he's the quickest player in the Barcelona squad (or maybe second to Tello) with the stamina to run at that speed non-stop down the right side of the pitch for 90 minutes week in week out. It's astonishing at times, the guy just never gets tired. I also bet there isn't a single right sided player with more assists than him this season. Same goes for last season too. Not bad for a right-back.


His stamina is absolutely ridiculous, I think he's definitely one of the best players on the planet right now. The 1-2's with Messi are lovely to watch too. Maicon was definitely a better player than him in 09' though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Never said he wasn't, all I'm saying is that Maicon was never better than Alves. Maicon's best season was in 09 (the year Inter won the treble surely? *Alves was a top 5 player in the world then*. ep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hutz

Surely you mean top 5 RB's? If not, that's a fairly outrageous statement.

Don't overdose on the viagra, Pele. Neymar deserves to be hacked down for that, even though it wasn't a bad tackle.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> :alves
> 
> Alves is a machine, he's the quickest player in the Barcelona squad (or maybe second to Tello) with the stamina to run at that speed non-stop down the right side of the pitch for 90 minutes week in week out. It's astonishing at times, the guy just never gets tired. I also bet there isn't a single right sided player with more assists than him this season. Same goes for last season too. Not bad for a right-back.



His stamina is amazing but over a 100m there's probably afew ahead of him. He's quick just not that rapid. Tello, Alexis, Montoya and it'd be interesting to see Abidal over a 100. Should be interesting if/when Barca get Jordi Alba.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Alba Alves connection next season will be fucking godly imo. 

4-3-3 in defensive then switch to 2-3-5 on attack. edro 

Kind of worrying too since it would leave us vulnerable on the counter, but I'm sure it will be worked around.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd love to see Neymar play a game at the Britannia, not because I don't think he could handle it, he could easily. I'd just like to see Stoke's ogres kick lumps out of him for 90 minutes, annoying little shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

replace neymar with pele then i agree


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> replace neymar with pele then i agree


Pele would be more than happy to take the kicks for his boy.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> The Alba Alves connection next season will be fucking godly imo.
> 
> 4-3-3 in defensive then switch to 2-3-5 on attack. edro
> 
> Kind of worrying too since it would leave us vulnerable on the counter, but I'm sure it will be worked around.


Oh so Barca are pinching Alba as well :lol

La Liga is as boring if not more boring than the Prem with Barca and Real's individual TV deals etc.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Still got it.

:becks


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maybe he can make a ManU comeback. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

the commentating on that is disgusting.

oh, marvellous. fucking americans. goal deserved better.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






:blatter


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fucking turks, come back to england you legend eboue.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Disgusting behaviour, Turkey has always been a place full of racist fans tho. He's unfortunately not the first and surely not the last to get that awful treatment I'm sure of it :downing


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Maybe he can make a ManU comeback. :side:


Scholes, Giggs & Beckham? Get Keane & Neville and you've got an unstoppable team :jordan2

Also horrible stuff from the Turks. :no:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

interesting article for the people who say ronaldo doesnt score important goals

http://5addedminutes.com/2012/04/16/messi-vs-ronaldo-a-goal-scoring-comparison/


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^^ I seen that. Good article. Also shows how master Xavi scores dem big goalz.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Interesting stats on Ronaldo I discovered too. I might have misjudged him:

Ronaldo contributes more to big games than given credit for


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

interesting :troll



Henry Hill said:


> Current:
> 
> 1.) Carlos T.evez - Supremely skillful and extremely hard working. Goals, assists, great play -he is the perfect player and a great asset for any team.
> 2.) Andres Iniesta
> ...


how come robben didnt make your top 10 then? i thought he was better than ronaldo?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ha, ha, I see you've been digging. No idea why Robben isn't on there as I've been a massive fan since his days at Chelsea. I haven't watched Eto since his big money move, not embarrassed to have put him that high though, he's a quality, quality player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao T-evez at number 1.

Such a cunt. Why do you rate him so highly?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

at the time it wasnt ridiculous to have Tevez top 5. he was rampant. he always is rampant whenever he plays.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I still have T-evez in fifth after the usual suspects. Tevez Won't be long before Kun moves into the top-3.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The top 4 of 09 hasn't moved. Messi, Ronaldo, Xavi, & Iniesta. Alves was in the top 5 at the time as well, and is still easily a top 10 player. Tevez ever being there is a non-starter for me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> The top 4 of 09 hasn't moved. Messi, Ronaldo, Xavi, & Iniesta. *Alves was in the top 5 at the time as well*, and is still easily a top 10 player. Tevez ever being there is a non-starter for me.


No he fucking wasn't. What the fuck are you on? :lmao

Alves is a much better player now than he was in 09.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao T-evez at number 1.
> 
> Such a cunt. Why do you rate him so highly?


1.) I have certain biases towards giving strikers 
2.) He can do unreal things with a football but isn't given enough credit on this because his style is a little peculiar / unorthodox
3.) He never stops working 
4.) He has very few bad games. If he doesn't score he'l still have done something productive for the team. 
5.) His creativity is vastly underrated
6.) His vision is vastly underrated
7.) His prowess as a goalscorer is vastly underrated (his Man City record is very impressive considering all the other stuff he contributes on the pitch.) 

Plus he's just so darn likeable as a person.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

8.) He's always shown loyalty to his clubs
9.) He's got a more than respectable handicap

:torres


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Reading secured promotion back to the Premier League last night, and Southampton are within 1 game of doing the same. The playoffs will be interesting as well.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> ha, ha, I see you've been digging. *No idea why Robben isn't on there* as I've been a massive fan since his days at Chelsea. I haven't watched Eto since his big money move, not embarrassed to have put him that high though, he's a quality, quality player.


He is on there though in the 'honorable mentions' :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> The top 4 of 09 hasn't moved. Messi, Ronaldo, Xavi, & Iniesta. Alves was in the top 5 at the time as well, and is still easily a top 10 player. Tevez ever being there is a non-starter for me.


This is getting ridiculous now. Alves was the best player in the world after Messi, Ronaldo, Xavi and Iniesta? y why WHY


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> 1.) I have certain biases towards giving strikers
> 2.) He can do unreal things with a football but isn't given enough credit on this because his style is a little peculiar / unorthodox
> 3.) He never stops working
> 4.) He has very few bad games. If he doesn't score he'l still have done something productive for the team.
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Alves was in the top 5 at the time as well












Oh deary deary me.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Think Reading will carry their form from this season into next, much like they did the 1st time they got promotion.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Think Reading will carry their form from this season into next, much like they did the 1st time they got promotion.


No chance, how they've gone up this year is beyond me, they will get torn to shreds in the premiership next year. Look at QPR, went up and everybody assumed they would do the best out of the promoted teams last year, have spent quite a bit of dosh, and have tanked, reading have half the squad they do and not much money. Swansea/Norwich have done well, but i dont expect to see Norwich around after next season, Swansea could be a side that consistently place 12-17.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't think they will finish in the top half, just a good run at the start of the season based off the previous seasons end form can almost secure a teams survival even if they have a mediocre second half of the season.I think Hull were a good example of this , had a good start to the season but were piss poor for the second half and managed to stay up, even with Phil Brown in charge.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


Definition of Sarcasm - "a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark."

Examples - Ronaldo is the second best footballer in the world.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Definition of Sarcasm - "a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark."
> 
> Examples - Ronaldo is the second best footballer in the world.


Ronaldo is the second best footballer in the world, deal with it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You're right, what a compelling argument. I will now proceed to "deal with it" and negate all the signs that point otherwise. 

Can't wait to see him be Madrid's hero next week and then take Euro 2012 by storm. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo will score against Bayern next week.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah, can't see it. Madrid lead 1-0 for the majority of the match and then Robben equalises right near the death. Ronaldo cries and then gets revenge on Malaga or someone at the weekend.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I will bet my very existence that doesn't happen.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I will put Ronaldo "world's best player" in my sig if he scores in the match and Robben doesn't. Robben is far more likely to score in this type of match-up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Messi will score against Chelsea next week.


Agreed man.



Henry Hill said:


> I will put Ronaldo "world's best player" in my sig if he scores in the match and Robben doesn't. Robben is far more likely to score in this type of match-up.


:busquets


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo will score against Bayern next week.


*I second that*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Henry Hill that is not a good bet for you, even though Robben is a big match player and Ronaldo isn't.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Always worth betting on this sort of class:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

But not this:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Agreed man.
> 
> 
> 
> :busquets


*0-7*

:terry

Messi u mad?










Oh u mad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ He only needs 1 goal in his next 8 games against :terry and his record will be as good as Ronaldo's ique2

Will be a strange game later, both teams minds surely on the CL fixtures given that they both have to turn around first leg deficits, even though this Clasico could play a big part in who's winning at La Liga this season. Mourinho only needing a draw surely won't deviate from his normal ultra negative tactics. I expect a Barcelona win, but who knows what line ups will go out, so it's harder to predict than usual (i.e. not lost to Madrid over 90 minutes in 14 games and every tie since Jose took over). However, I also think Barca will drop points away again and Madrid will take the league, even if they slip up to Bilbao too.

Also, lmao @ Ribery getting a fine for punching Robben in the face. That's the sort of unity you want to see after pulling off a brilliant win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> ^ He only needs 1 goal in his next 8 games against :terry and his record will be as good as Ronaldo's ique2
> 
> Will be a strange game later, both teams minds surely on the CL fixtures given that they both have to turn around first leg deficits, even though this Clasico could play a big part in who's winning at La Liga this season. Mourinho only needing a draw surely won't deviate from his normal ultra negative tactics. I expect a Barcelona win, but who knows what line ups will go out, so it's harder to predict than usual (i.e. not lost to Madrid over 90 minutes in 14 games and every tie since Jose took over). However, I also think Barca will drop points away again and Madrid will take the league, even if they slip up to Bilbao too.
> 
> Also, lmao @ Ribery getting a fine for punching Robben in the face. That's the sort of unity you want to see after pulling off a brilliant win.


Chelsea rested a lot of players today. Will Barca and Real do the same?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I doubt it. Madrid might play Kaka instead of Ozil, and possibly Higuain over Benzema, though Higuain is a ghost in Clasico's so I doubt it. As for Barca, probably the same team against Chelsea, with Sanchez missing out if he's injured and Pique coming in for either Puyol or Adriano. I just hope I don't see Iniesta shafted on the wing to accomodate Cesc again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao

Bayern resting everybody.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

El Clasico today.....gonna lose


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Portsmouth officially relegated :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

An hour away!

My body is ready. :busquets


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

staying up for this, hoping (knowing) it wont disappoint.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ivan Perisic. Who's buying this guy this summer? Only started a handful of games. Have either scored or created every time he's started + 90% of the time he's been subbed in. MONSTER.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Liniert said:


> Portsmouth officially relegated :lmao


(Y)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm expecting a draw tbh which of course will end the title race. A defeat would really be devastating.

I know I'm going to end up disappointed after this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Mascherano Puyol Adriano - Xavi Busquets Thiago - Tello Messi Iniesta

Iniesta on the wing
No Pedro
No Pique


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Has Madrid's line up been announced yet? No surprise Barca resting a couple guys for Midweek. Expecting Jose to do the same


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona: Valdés, Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Adriano, Busquets, Xavi, Thiago, Iniesta, Messi, Tello.

Real Madrid: Casillas, Pepe, Ramos, Khedira, Ronaldo, Benzema, Özil, Xabi Alonso, Coentrão, Arbeloa, Di María.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh Egame.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Both pretty much full strength. Hoping Coentrao redeems himself tonight, he's a quality player but really struggled against Bayern.

Don't really care who wins, I prefer Madrid but don't want the title race to be over, just don't want the game to be overshadowed by petulance and theatrics.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Barca formation is a bus breaker formation. 

*Valdes
Masch Puyi Adriano 
Busi
Xavi Thiago Iniesta 
Alves Messi Tello​*
Dat speed on the wings!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would've liked to have seen Pedro play instead of Thiago, though as long as Iniesta plays central, it's all good. Madrid going for their best 11, which is surprising as they usually play 4-3-3 with another midfielder alongside Khedira and Alonso, rather than Ozil, though he was MotM in the last Clasico.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

3 at the back. for realz?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Has Madrid's line up been announced yet? No surprise Barca resting a couple guys for Midweek. Expecting Jose to do the same


Alves, Puyol, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta and Messi. I'd say they are starting their important players, which makes me happy.

Now c'mon Barca! Can't be having them thinking they MUST win the CL.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> The Barca formation is a bus breaker formation.
> 
> *Valdes
> Masch Puyi Adriano
> ...


Alexis 

Still... Supporting BARÇA all the way.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Alves, Puyol, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta and Messi. I'd say they are starting their important players, which makes me happy.
> 
> Now c'mon Barca! Can't be having them thinking they MUST win the CL.


Defo starting some key players but also seem to have rested guys like Pedro, Pique & Cesc so probably still keeping an eye on Tuesday. Surprised Cuenca didn't get a shout though


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Save Us.Charisma said:


> Alexis
> 
> Still... Supporting BARÇA all the way.


Yeah I'd like to see him play tbh.

I'm really glad Cesc isn't playing though, I hope he stays off the pitch all night.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm so fucking nervous.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol poor Raul Albiol still can't get a start even with Real having two Champions League games either side of this match. Shame a quality defender is getting shafted but not shocked it's at Madrid after all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

so who's pocket is penaldo slipping into tonight


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Nou Camp is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> so who's pocket is penaldo slipping into tonight


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

penaldo's gonna (go into) pockets


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid outplaying Barcelona in the first 10 min.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck yeah bitches


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Haha, nice dive Cristiano!


GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUCKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ep


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh look, it's a Barca player rolling around on the ground :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










This performance sums up our season perfectly. Complete reliance on Messi, we can have huge amounts of possession but can't score unless Messi gets a chance. The youngsters looks terrible out there, they definitely don't have the mentality for this game. 

Expecting to lose.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The Messi-dependance is looking more and more evident. Puyol should have done better for the goal though, he had to just clear it when he had the chance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> The Messi-dependance is looking more and more evident. Puyol should have done better for the goal though, he had to just clear it when he had the chance.


Valdes should of had it imo. Either way, very stupid goal to concede. 

Lmao Khedira scored at the Camp Nou. What next? :


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I am surprise for the good gameplay of Madrid.They work his ass off during the first half neutralizing Barça. Also shocked for the good performance of both Coentrao and Arbeloa.
I hope this continue this way but anything can happen.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Frankly Tello seems to be the only other player whose trying to really get forward and it's a shame that Arbeloa is in boss mode tonight otherwise he probably would have got past him many times.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would also like to say that Xabi Alonso doesn't get near the credit he desires for being one of the dirtier and more cynical players in world football. Everytime someone runs past him he just tries to take them out, but refs never pull him up on it.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Casillas is showing why Adler isn't fit to tie his boots.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Adler? Where did that come from?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maybe he meant Neuer? Or were Madrid linked with Adler?

I've only seen Madrid linked to Courtois, but I think Mourinho is more likely to leave than Casillas ever will be anyway.

Shitty game so far. Good first 15 mins, both teams have looked pretty average after that, apart from the goal, Ozil's run, and Messi's pass to Xavi.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Adler? Where did that come from?


Fuck, obviously meant Neuer, brain fart on my part.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah right ok. That makes more sense then. Joe Hart is the best of them though.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Think Puyol is getting to that point where Pep needs to consider replacing him IMO. Just seems age is catching up with him now.

I want Barca to win just to keep the title run in more exciting. If Madrid win its more or less in the bag for them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello your career looks short lived son.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tello has been appalling.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Tello your career looks short lived son.


better than Hazard though 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> better than Hazard though 8*D


Who said that?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Tello has been appalling.


Aye, he has had a shocker. Needs to come off pronto.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It should also be noted that Alves is not a right winger.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca are so shit it's unbelievable.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

epep

Jose got his tactics spot on thus far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

tello wasnt even that bad. big stage jitters for someone not ready to start a game, let alone a clasico


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sanchez :mark: They don't have to make it that easy


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Sanchez :mark: They don't have to make it that easy


Lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao




Mr. Snrub said:


> tello wasnt even that bad. big stage jitters for someone not ready to start a game, let alone a clasico


Yeah I thought he did ok but atmosphere probably got the better of him at times.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Immediate impact eh?

Alonso could have been sent off for trying to scythe down Messi on his run for the goal there.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is a class above everyone else on the pitch. So good it's unreal.
EDIT : LOLMAO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

HE DOESNT DO BIG GAMES


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ronaldo is obviously not a big match player? :troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> so who's pocket is penaldo slipping into tonight


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yea, he never does it in the big games... He's just deadly.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

League over.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Such a celebration as well by the way.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao Pretty excellent bit of trolling from Real.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Where's Henry hill when you need him?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc coming on now. 

Pepe's way of saying we're throwing in the towel. :


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wonder what the knock on effect will be for the Champs league game on Tuesday? I reckon Chelski have a decent chance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The last two games (two of the biggest of their season) and Iniesta has been poor, when that happens Messi feels the need to try and do everything.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi has been por today and Mascherano shouldn't be near the Barcelona anymore.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid haven't even played well, which is the annoying thing. Awful performance, just created nothing, just reliant on Messi like has been the case for most of the season. Hopefully the team can redeem themselves on tuesday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

barca just look tired. especially iniesta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> El Clasico today.....gonna lose


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Arbeloa man of the match without a doubt in my mind, Casillas great too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> barca just look tired. especially iniesta


Hardly an excuse. If you can't battle through tiredness as a professional footballer playing in a clasico then you need to take a look at yourself.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Seb has now seen Coentrao play well for Madrid.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think Bayern will knock them out now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Hardly an excuse. If you can't battle through tiredness as a professional footballer playing in a clasico then you need to take a look at yourself.


You make it sound so simple unk2. Seriously though Yeah I get what your saying but it when you've been playing a shit load of football it's not always easy to just find the energy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Goodbye Iniesta's record breaking unbeaten league run.
Goodbye 54 unbeaten run at home.
Goodbye 14 game normal time unbeaten run against Madrid. 
Goodbye Ronaldo not delivering in big games against title rivals, 4 in 5 after something like 3 in 28 against Barca and Chelsea.
Goodbye La Liga.

Only 5 out of 6 trophies this year then ep


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

YES! YES! YES!
Fucking beautiful. A masterpiece by Madrid.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BIG GAME RONALDO

get the fuck in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep completely outclassed by Jose tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's disappointing but incredibly expected to be honest. 

After watching the game against Chelsea you could just tell the team was depleted. 

Anyways, fair play to Madrid, I have no complaints about their tactics tonight. It was a clean game, and the better team walked away today the winner. 

The last few months have definitely been indication that it's time to rebuild.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i think it's time for the xavi trophies pic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Thiago Silva, Jordi Alba, Robin Van Persie and the seemingly inevitable Pep renewal.

plz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lose two games. Sign everyone.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Seb, do you think that RVP would fit in the Barcelona formation and if so whose place in the starting 11 would he take?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i think it's time for the xavi trophies pic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

RVP is good enough to play anywhere along the front line. Idk where, but we need another goalscorer. Where would we be if Messi lost form at any point. I think he'll resign with Arsenal anyway.

Been linked with a new CB all season, and obviously need a new LB now that Abidal's career is likely over.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Van Persie would be a retarded signing, they'd be much better off sticking with Villa who would be content to play out wide. RVP would not.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not really. RVP spent years playing wide for Holland, and it's not like Barca players are fixed to their position anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lulz, we don't have 100 million to spend, we aren't City/Real. :

Desperately need a new CB and a LB though. 

As much as I would like to hav an actual striker on this team, I don't think we could afford it. Losing David Villa really destroyed our season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Major credit to the Real Madrid back 4. Worked tremendously hard all night and they earned the team the victory.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You make it sound so simple unk2. Seriously though Yeah I get what your saying but it when you've been playing a shit load of football it's not always easy to just find the energy.


Iniesta especially hasn't started every game recently though. I don't get the tiredness excuse just.

I don't think Van Persie is a Barca player. He has thrived recently because it is clear that he is the main at the club, he would never be that at Barca. Plus he doesn't have the pace or dynamism to play in one of the wide berths in the 4-3-3.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'll allow Iniesta a sloppy Clasico after his MotM performances in the two Bernabeu games earlier in the season.

Alba is out of contract, and there's apparently 50 million in the bank. Don't expect a new striker to come in anyway, just would like the extra option.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Not really. RVP spent years playing wide for Holland, and it's not like Barca players are fixed to their position anyway.


And never had the scoring record he has now. He needs to play through the middle to get the best out of him, you'd be much better off sticking with Villa IMO. He's been every bit the goalscorer RVP has throughout his career and isn't too much older.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> And never had the scoring record he has now. He needs to play through the middle to get the best out of him, you'd be much better off sticking with Villa IMO. He's been every bit the goalscorer RVP has throughout his career and isn't too much older.


He also wasn't the player he is now. I'm not suggesting Villa should go anywhere, but the squad depth just isn't there at the moment. It would be a luxury signing like Cesc was, the real strengthening is needed at CB and LB.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

would barca really want to splash the cash on a, when the season starts, 29 year old, with a history of injury problems?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No, they won't sign him. It's just a player I would like to see, who could be getable in the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What happened with the neymar to barca stuff?

Just a lb and cb would suit barca, alba been out of contract is quite a coup, shame barca want him united could have done with him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

YES! This is a moment I've been waiting for for years and I'm glad that it was such a great match too. We have the league secured, now all we need is focus for the München match and the rest of the league matches will pretty much be taking it easy while preparing for the CL final if we hopefully get there!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> What happened the neymar to barca stuff?
> 
> Just a lb and cb would suit barca, alba been out of contract is quite a coup, shame barca want him united could have done with him.


Neymar is already the best player in the world and playing in one of the strongest leagues in the world why would he want to leave?


...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neymar would have scored 8 tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Chill out bitches. I'm here.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

An unreal celebration. Top man.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anyone here thought about this? If Madrid go on to win all their remaining four matches, they'll end the league with a century of points, 100!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Choke2Death said:


> YES! *This is a moment* I've been waiting for for years and I'm glad that it was such a great match too. We have the league secured, now all we need is focus for the München match and the rest of the league matches will pretty much be taking it easy while preparing for the CL final if we hopefully get there!








Said it for months that I thought Mou would pull it out the bag, he did. Madrid played really well, Ozil & Pepe two in particular that were outstanding, but everyone played well and put in a proper shift. Barca lacked ideas, most of the time just passing the ball to Messi in the hope he'd so something, which he did when his run led to the goal I suppose. Good thing is Barca will surely now go for the CL, all out. Oh, and did someone honestly say Tello was better than Hazard? Someone who has played 100 consecutive Ligue 1 games for Lille, and has won several accolades during his time in France? Oh dear.

Oh, and as for CR7 not showing up in the big games - 3 goals in his last four clasicos. Messi has none. Unfounded myth, he scored the biggest goal of the season right there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Horrible result for Chelsea. We had a small chance of surviving the Camp Nou before, now we have virtually no chance, because Barca are going to be out for blood :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wait, what? someone said tello was better than hazard.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Horrible result for Chelsea. We had a small chance of surviving the Camp Nou before, now we have virtually no chance, because Barca are going to be out for blood :sad:












Chill out Joel. 

Seriously though I dunno if this is a blessing or a bitch for Chelsea. Depends on how Barca react. They could either let it get to their head and deflate them or come out looking to finish the season on a high. For Chelsea I hope it's the former and not the latter. 

At the same time though guys like Iniesta & Messi are likely to be a bit more tired so that's a plus too.

As for that Ronaldo goal I have to say it was probably the biggest fuck you he could ever give. People say he doesn't score in big games and he goes and scores the winning goal in the El Clasico that more or less gives Madrid the league title.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lolz no one said Tello was better than Hazard. : I don't know where people are bringing this up.

The problem with Tello is that he is a very one dimensional player. He's fast, and is a very good impact sub coming on late in a game as he can burn past defenders. Problem is he is basically a player like Walcott, and if he didn't have his pace, he would basically be nothing. I still think the kid can develop into a great player, this is debut season in the first team after all. He shouldn't have been on the pitch today, lolz the guy looked like he was going to throw up in the tunnel. He was scared, nervous and definitely not in the mentality to play today, Pedro should have started.

Edit: I don't think you need to be worried Joel, we are seriously worn out, exhausted and unmotivated. I can easily see us getting eliminated on Tuesday


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I've seen enough of Cuenca and Tello to know I wouldn't swap either of them for Hazard.


8*D, perhaps he didnt say they were better but he said he would rather have them instead of hazard

if you take tello out of the barca team and put him in a team like Lille i dont believe he would make the impact that hazard has in the last couple of years


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Sanchez is better than Hazard, and so is Pedro, and therefore Hazard isn't good enough to justify outlaying £30 million+ on. Every time i've seen Hazard play he's been mostly down the left anyway, and therefore he's up against Villa, or since he's been injured, Iniesta. There's also Cuenca and Tello coming through, who imo will both be better than Hazard in 2-3 years anyway. Cuenca looks like a young Silva and Tello a young Cristiano Ronaldo.





> Obviously because those two players have only just broken in to the first team, unlike Hazard. I don't "know" how good any of them will become in a few years, but I've seen enough of Cuenca and Tello to know I wouldn't swap either of them for Hazard.


Yeah, what an outrageous opinion that is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Edit: I don't think you need to be worried Joel, we are seriously worn out, exhausted and unmotivated. I can easily see us getting eliminated on Tuesday


Meh, you're still Barcelona. You will start of strong and if you score early, then we are screwed. We need to get into half time level. If we're behind it's over.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona were poor for their high standards today, they rarely tested Casillas. If they play like they did today I could see Chelsea sneaking away with a result which will take them to the CL final


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca don't lose 3 in a row but chelsea could sneak a draw.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca don't lose 3 in a row but chelsea could sneak a draw.


We can get through on a loss on the night. They'll get through though. They'll bounce back. 3-1.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> We can get through on a loss on the night. They'll get through though. They'll bounce back. 3-1.


Good point 2-1 or a 3-2 type scoreline would put you through.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


>


Lol, that's a classic right there! 



Joel said:


> Horrible result for Chelsea. We had a small chance of surviving the Camp Nou before, now we have virtually no chance, because Barca are going to be out for blood :sad:


Look at it positively instead. Barcelona could also be 'down and out' after two big defeats which will help Chelsea get the better of them. I think they will be a bit tired as most of them, specially Messi, have tried their hardest to get some results but failed in the last two matches. Come Tuesday, they might either enter with a positive, winning attitude or still tired and bitter about the two losses. Sometimes such defeats can really get to a person and kill their passion and will. We shall see how it is in Tuesday. I am hoping for a draw and a 1-0 for Real so my dream final can become true!

I expect either a draw (0-0 or 1-1) or a 2-1 victory for Barcelona. Chelsea are not exactly the easiest team to come back at with a vengeance, and with how well they did last week, I can see them coming out to the field more confident than ever.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Yes Yes Yes 

Ronaldooooooooooooooo is the man, the Liga is coming home  *


----------



## TheBest93 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

today was like a dream now real madrid are going to beat bayren, i think barcelona were thinking of real madrid in thier match with Chelsea, and in the match with real madrid they were thinking about Chelsea lol. mou wanted to win here but didn't wanna win in the CL unlike barca they wanted a good result away from home soo they could play easily in el clasico .. i think Chelsea has a chance only and i say ONLY if they score a goal then they can defend and hope barca only scores two goals. Ronaldo finaly shut the haters up .. the man wouldn't give up .. most people would just lay down and say Messi is better than me, but ronaldo for me has proven he is better 42 goals atest to that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca don't lose 3 in a row but chelsea could sneak a draw.


Apparently Barca don't lost at the Camp Nou either. ep 

Just going by our run in form, I definitely can see us losing the on Tuesday. Not to mention RDM has somehow managed to transform Chelsea's defence into one of the most unbreakable defences in Europe. They just have to follow the same tactics they used at the bridge. Drogba is the perfect striker to go against the current Barca, with his strength he can out muscle Puyi and Masch all day. 

Cannot wait until we get a new LB and CB, two definite signing that need to made in the summer. I'd even take that Brazilian clown Neymar at this point if it meant we could relieve the amount of dependence on Messi, it's just so sad that we cannot do anything without the Messi. 

If Madrid didn't have Ronaldo this season, they would still win La Liga. If Barca didn't have Messi this season, we wouldn't even qualify for the CL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ Yeah, I saw that stat. Take away Messi's goals and assists and you find Barca in 6th position. Absolutely bonkers. Just shows his influence on the team.

I think the problem isn't that the others can't step up, but more that they have just got so comfortable with letting Messi takeover, that they allow it all the time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> If Barca didn't have Messi this season, we wouldn't even qualify for the CL.


Yeah, that's a stretch. To say the least.

You'd have to change up your system but the goals would spread out more.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not a stretch at all, who else is going to score goals consistently? Messi has 63 goals this season, the next is Cesc with 15 and I don't think Cesc has scored a goal in months. 

Pedro having he worst season ever with about 3 league goals due to injuries and loss in confidence. 
Sanchez being inconsistent/injured with about 14 goals.
Xavi is one of our top goal scorers this season (lol). 
David Villa out which was probably our biggest blow 
And Tello and Cuenca are too young and are still developing. 

And all of these players have had significant playing time (minus Villa)










We would be in 6th place lol. I don't doubt it, especially with La Ligas high calibre football quality this year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca won't get Thiago Silva, Milan wouldn't sell him, it'd take a shitload for them to even consider. 

Also pretty sure I read Alba is out of contract 2013 not the end of this season. :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can't see Hummels parting with Dortmund at this point either, although he'd be a perfect fit for the Barca defence with his ability in surging forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah alba's runs out in 2013, same with guys like rvp, llorente, cech, robben, huntelaar, kagawa. some great talents who may not resign.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Terrible result. I now Barcelona was not winning the game but I wasn't expecting Madrid getting the three points in the nou Camp. Hopefully now Messi destroys Chelsea this week. 

On the subject Messi i hope Barcelona realise they can't relay on him scoring all the goals. They should invest in buy a winger who has the abilty to score 15+ goals in a season. I quite like the currents wingers they have but this season they either have not scored enough and been injured for must of the season.

Also in my opinion Barcelona needs to get a new centre back and lack back because with i see Eric retiring a new centre back is needed and Puyol is ageing now so a replacement for him is needed.

My ideal signings for Barcelona for me are;

CB- Silva or Hummels 
lb- Alba or Baines
winger - Van persie


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can't see Barca getting Hummels, Silva or RVP.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Me neither, but as i said they will be my ideal target for them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cesc carrying the "trophy-less" virus to Barca. ep

I wanted to Barca to win so that the race heats up, but Mou does it again. Now, I'd be scared (as Joel stated) if I were a Chelsea fan because Camp Nou will be all about violence on Tuesday.

Barcelona a one man team? :messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

barca throwing cash at players, ruining football


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

As I said Friday, our big hope is to secure an early away goal, and then swarm Messi for the remainder of the game


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't know if any watched the A-League Grand Final here, but damn I feel bad for Perth. A 94th minute dive and penalty won Brisbane the game. And before anyone says anything, I know, the A-League sucks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

didnt see it but not surprised it was berisha, a huge scumbag


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> didnt see it but not surprised it was berisha, a huge scumbag


lol when he challenged the sydney fc guy to a fight in the locker room. my serbian friend said all albanians are scumbags, so i wasn't suprised either. lolol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

For A-League standards it was a very good game, and Perth should feel very cheated. Props to Brisbane though, back-to-back titles.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

a league can never be taken seriously if penalties get given basically every time someone goes down in the box. the reffing is absolutely horrific here. continual awful decisions


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Cesc carrying the "trophy-less" virus to Barca. ep
> 
> I wanted to Barca to win so that the race heats up, but Mou does it again. Now, I'd be scared (as Joel stated) if I were a Chelsea fan because Camp Nou will be all about violence on Tuesday.
> 
> Barcelona a one man team? :messi


It's gonna be hostile for sure.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Fargerov said:


> I don't know if any watched the A-League Grand Final here, but damn I feel bad for Perth. A 94th minute dive and penalty won Brisbane the game. And before anyone says anything, I know, the A-League sucks.


yea, it was bullshit.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can see Chelsea scoring at the Nou Camp. Problem is that I cant see Barca scoring more than 2 goals against this stubborn Chelsea defence. I have a feeling that Chelsea will get the result they need but it will be tight. 

David Villa missing is a massive blow for Barca. Say what you want about the guy but when he is on form, the man is a goal machine. Clearly missed his cutting edge against Chelsea and Real.

As for Real, Maureen has finally got one over Barca in the league. Wouldnt surprise me to see Real do a league and champs cup double like he did with Inter and Porto. However the Bavarians are going to be very dogged and determined. They are gonna want to play on home turf in the final and have more than enough in their locker to hurt Madrid. Can certainly see them scoring at the Bernabeau especially with Mario Gomez being a goal machine. However they do have a shite defence which Ronaldo, Ozil and Co can exploit. 

I dont think the el classico final will be happening this year. I expect either one to fail at the S/F stage. Wouldnt surprise me to see a Bayern v Chelsea final either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rewatch the first leg and tell me again that Bayern have a "shite" defence.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

True they had a good game against Madrid but just generally over the course of the season from what I have seen, havent been convinced.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They have the best defence in the league i.e. conceded the least goals this season. Stats are just stats but there you go.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I can see Chelsea scoring at the Nou Camp. Problem is that I cant see Barca scoring more than 2 goals against this stubborn Chelsea defence. I have a feeling that Chelsea will get the result they need but it will be tight.
> 
> *David Villa missing is a massive blow for Barca. Say what you want about the guy but when he is on form, the man is a goal machine. Clearly missed his cutting edge against Chelsea and Real.
> *
> ...


His goals + his ability to run through channels and drive defenders away and create space for Messi are truly unappreciated gems. I think it's pretty evident that Barca really took Messi for granted by not having any back up strikers on the team. 

We have 50 million to spend this summer with a left back being the signing of utter most importance. Then followed by a center back and then a striker. If you consider someone like Thiago Silva alone it would cost almost the entire transfer budget. I'm not expecting RVP ir Silva, some depth would be really useful though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Rewatch the first leg and tell me again that Bayern have a "shite" defence.


The defending for Real's goal was awful. Whoever it was who was or in the case, wasn't marking Ozil needed shooting. He was standing inbetween him & Ronaldo. Awful, cost you the away goal they got which could come back and haunt you. Other than that they were solid but it was an awful goal to give away, especially with the significance of an away goal in a tie such as this.

Oh yeah, Barca.:lmao

The wheels might be coming off the bandwagon right about now. Let's hope Chelsea finish their season off on Tuesday. Watch them all jump on Real's back afterwards!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

With £50m who would you sign EGame? Realistically


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alba (15 million)
Javi Martinez (25-30 million)

Both might be available for less, and therefore any other money on a striker, obviously including money from any player sales (Afellay?). Assuming 50 million because that's what the club treasurer said is available.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Said it for months that I thought Mou would pull it out the bag, he did. Madrid played really well, Ozil & Pepe two in particular that were outstanding, but everyone played well and put in a proper shift. Barca lacked ideas, most of the time just passing the ball to Messi in the hope he'd so something, which he did when his run led to the goal I suppose. Good thing is Barca will surely now go for the CL, all out. Oh, and did someone honestly say Tello was better than Hazard? Someone who has played 100 consecutive Ligue 1 games for Lille, and has won several accolades during his time in France? Oh dear.
> 
> Oh, and as for CR7 not showing up in the big games - 3 goals in his last four clasicos. Messi has none. Unfounded myth, he scored the biggest goal of the season right there.


Lol. Awesome video. DAMN! At the end was awesome


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> The defending for Real's goal was awful. Whoever it was who was or in the case, wasn't marking Ozil needed shooting. He was standing inbetween him & Ronaldo. Awful, cost you the away goal they got which could come back and haunt you. Other than that they were solid but it was an awful goal to give away, especially with the significance of an away goal in a tie such as this.
> 
> Oh yeah, Barca.:lmao
> 
> The wheels might be coming off the bandwagon right about now. Let's hope Chelsea finish their season off on Tuesday. Watch them all jump on Real's back afterwards!


You expect Barca fans to go an support Real if they win the league? :



Chain Gang solider said:


> With £50m who would you sign EGame? Realistically


Alba (10-15 million) would be the only certain one. 

I don't know how much we could get Silva, Hummels or Martinez for, but if we could get either for around 20-25 million then absolutely.

Strikers I don't know tbh, I think RVP would be a VERY risky buy though. Arsenal would drag us to hell and back to get him and he's so goddamn injury prone it would be risky to rely on him. 

My dream signing would have been Falcao though....dat player!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It wasn't an unfounded myth, 3 goals in 28 against the two title rivals he's faced in his career before this season and his lacklustre CL scoring record, but he's turned that on it's head now, it's not 3 goals in the last 4 Clasico's, it's actually 4 in the last 5. Wouldn't say it was the biggest goal of the season by any means, Barca were never going to score a second anyway. His second against Atletico when the game was 1-1 with 70 minutes gone and a draw would've put Barcelona just two points behind might be the most important goal of the season, for Madrid at least.

Now let's see if he can deliver in Madrid's biggest game of the season on wednesday.

As for Messi, 3 goals and 5 assists in the 6 Clasico's this season. Took the record with that too:


> Most assists in clasicos: Messi 10 - Molowny (Madrid 46-57) 9 - Basora (Barcelona 46-58)


http://lockerz.com/s/203102275

If this was the other way round, Mourinho would be out harping on about conspiracies and UNICEF again.

Instead: ep "First of all, congrats to Madrid". Class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh and it's TOTY time.

Guaita

Ramos Ballesteros Martinez Alba

Alonso Busquets Iniesta

Benzema Messi Ronaldo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Can certainly see them scoring at the Bernabeau especially with Mario Gomez being a goal machine. However they do have a shite defence which Ronaldo, Ozil and Co can exploit.


Bayern have a shite defense? :downing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> The defending for Real's goal was awful. Whoever it was who was or in the case, wasn't marking Ozil needed shooting. He was standing inbetween him & Ronaldo. Awful, cost you the away goal they got which could come back and haunt you. Other than that they were solid but it was an awful goal to give away, especially with the significance of an away goal in a tie such as this.


Definitely. I think pretty much all the Bayern players were stunned that Cristiano missed that sitter and couldn't regain their focus enough to get organized. What happened was that Bayern had both their fullbacks forward when the counter attack started. Schweinsteiger giving away the ball like he did was the first mistake, Ronaldo getting in behind the defence the second. The scrambling at the end was more an after-effect.

But I do think we'll get a goal at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> It wasn't an unfounded myth, 3 goals in 28 against the two title rivals


You realise how inflated that number is from early in his career, when he was a right winger and very rarely scored. He also had some MOTM performances in big games, without scoring against Chelsea which I can think of at the top of my head. The 3-0 at OT comes to mind. It was always harsh to suggest he never performed in big games, he has, just not at the rate Messi has.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

kudos to Ronaldo, beautifully taken goal in a big moment of the biggest match of the domestic season. Henry Hill's laugh is going to be raping these "unfounded myth" quotes though if he flops again against Munich.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just so we're clear, your argument is that Ronaldo doesn't perform in EVERY BIG GAME? K then.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> You expect Barca fans to go an support Real if they win the league? :


Actual Barca fans, no. The English bandwagoners who have jumped on in the last couple of years who think buying a Barca shirt and crawling up Messi's arsehole makes them a fan when they're clearly not.

It's like the clowns who have jumped onto City. At least they're an English club and they might go and watch a few games unlike the deluded idiots who wank over Barca 24/7.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

nige why do you always sound incredibly bitter


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Italians are absolutely mental. Disgrace to football those "fans".


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> Actual Barca fans, no. The English bandwagoners who have jumped on in the last couple of years who think buying a Barca shirt and crawling up Messi's arsehole makes them a fan when they're clearly not.
> 
> It's like the clowns who have jumped onto City. At least they're an English club and they might go and watch a few games unlike the deluded idiots who wank over Barca 24/7.


It'd be like Liverpool supporters switching over to United because they haven't won anything in awhile, it just doesn't happen to fans who have an ounce of appreciation for football. I wouldn't even call people who do that to be fans tbh.

I do agree though, those people will probably jump onto Madrid now . :


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yep i expect seb to have this in his sig next season


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> It'd be like Liverpool supporters switching over to United because they haven't won anything in awhile, it just doesn't happen to fans who have an ounce of appreciation for football. I wouldn't even call people who do that to be fans tbh.
> 
> I do agree though, those people will probably jump onto Madrid now . :


hey, carling cup win resets the trophy count to 0 years :downing

but yeah, no one is going to switch to supporting a massive rival


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That is the best celebration I have seen in a long time, it doesn't get old.

@Rush have you seen that Medo character? He loves it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah but Medo isn't a real fan. He just likes Ronaldo and KUN.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah, a player supporter. No wonder he likes Madrid then.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Fuck is that supposed to mean?


The Madrid comment?

It clearly means that it makes sense that someone who supports players over clubs would like Madrid because that is Perez's business model for the club. Sign big names so that people are more attracted to the club. That's what I meant.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Applause for Perez then. Worked on me with Ozil.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

As long as you see my point.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Please anybody with a gif image of Ronaldo's celebration last night? Thanks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Been posted numerous times.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It should be posted on every page of the thread due to it's brilliance....


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Have to post it at least once.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sorry lol. Fucking slow net shows me still images that's why. Thanks guys.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Player supporters are pretty popular over here. I have a friend who used to love Inter about four years ago when Zlatan played there, then when Barcelona bought him, he switched to Barcelona and now he's a AC Milan fan.

It's not really fun to support whichever team your favorite player plays for. A lot better when you support one team (or two) from the get-go and stick with them for the rest of your life. Happened with me when it comes to national teams as I randomly picked Germany and have become a huge supporter of theirs ever since. It's been frustrating putting up with them coming to the semi's and losing for a decade, though. But hopefully one day soon, either the World Cup or the Euro Championship will be won again!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Isnt the 'once a blue, always a blue' what rooney said back in his everton days?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Choke2Death said:


> Player supporters are pretty popular over here. I have a friend who used to love Inter about four years ago when Zlatan played there, then when Barcelona bought him, he switched to Barcelona and now he's a AC Milan fan.
> 
> It's not really fun to support whichever team your favorite player plays for. A lot better when you support one team (or two) from the get-go and stick with them for the rest of your life. Happened with me when it comes to *national teams as I randomly picked Germany* and have become a huge supporter of theirs ever since. It's been frustrating putting up with them coming to the semi's and losing for a decade, though. But hopefully one day soon, either the World Cup or the Euro Championship will be won again!


Location: Sweden 

:downing


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I genuinely lol'd at "randomly picking Germany". :busquets


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

For me, Chelsea has been my no. 1 club since I got into soccer back in 2004. Currently my second is Madrid. My no. 2 club depends on Jose Mourinho. I support whichever club he's coaching and I think every Chelsea fan fathoms why. I hated Ronaldo back then in his Man U days but I like him now.



redeadening said:


> Isnt the 'once a blue, always a blue' what rooney said back in his everton days?


Yes, it was.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I liked Mourinho before he took over at Madrid and started hypocritically complaining about ref decisions, even confronting one ref in a car park, employed ultra negative and sometimes borderline violent tactics, questioned Barcelona's relationship with a children's charity, poked a (severely ill) Tito Vilanova in the eye, other twatish acts like refusing to answer Catalan questions in press conferences, even for Espanyol games, etc.... Massive ego, unbelievably sore loser, complete dick in general in all honesty. Glad Txiki and whoever else realised this and didn't give him the Barcelona job.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

sure jose is talented, but he's no RDM

Notice jose only beat Barca whenn using DiMatteo's improved tactics and shaving his head like RDM

coincidence? i think not


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Just as I read in one of goal.com's articles, he seems to instill the 'us against the world' spirit in his players. Explains why his teams are so much hated in the outside world. Nevertheless, I still believe he's the best tactician in the world.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> I liked Mourinho before he took over at Madrid and *started hypocritically complaining about ref decisions, even confronting one ref in a car park, employed ultra negative and sometimes borderline violent tactics, questioned Barcelona's relationship with a children's charity, poked a (severely ill) Tito Vilanova in the eye, other twatish acts like refusing to answer Catalan questions in press conferences, even for Espanyol games, etc.... Massive ego, unbelievably sore loser, complete dick in general in all honesty.* Glad Txiki and whoever else realised this and didn't give him the Barcelona job.


Ironically I disliked him until all that.8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

well, in a way every coach has that 'us against the world' mentality

sure jose is good, but i stand by that RDM and terry comment


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho is a dickhead, a successful dickhead, but a huge dickhead nonetheless.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Rush said:


> Location: Sweden


I've liked Germany even before I lived in Sweden. Why I chose them? I don't really remember, but I do remember that my favorite teams back when I was about 7 where based on silly things such as what color they wear. It has just stuck with me since then. Also what's with the "only support your own national team" mentality? Does someone who lives in Guam have to support them just because an unwritten rule says so?

And EGame, do you get a boner over that Busquets icon or what? It's on about every single one of your posts.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He is right though

how do people go about picking which team to support?

I mean i lucked into germany because I saw them in the 2002 world cup final and disliked how everyone was dickriding brazil


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Choke2Death said:


> I've liked Germany even before I lived in Sweden. Why I chose them? I don't really remember, but I do remember that my favorite teams back when I was about 7 where based on silly things such as what color they wear. It has just stuck with me since then. Also what's with the "only support your own national team" mentality? Does someone who lives in Guam have to support them just because an unwritten rule says so?
> 
> And EGame, do you get a boner over that Busquets icon or what? It's on about every single one of your posts.


Biscuits is the heart and soul of modern football, he deserves to be recognized in every post.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well you can't really help which country you are born in. You can help which club you support though. I'll never get on the backs of anyone who supports a team that isn't in their local area/country or whatever but I can't say I agree with supporting a different national team to the country you live in.

Unless that country is San Marino.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

what if your national team never made it to a world cup


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

International football is shite so I tend to zone out a bit when it's an international break. It was nice when Northern Ireland beat Spain and England though....

During a World Cup I just support whoever I put money on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't really care about international football, in fact I mostly just watch it to see Barca players play. 

Club football >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> International football.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

international still gets more casual attention though


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I always preferred international football, I guess it's mainly because when it's a big event, it really is big and it also happens a lot less than club football which we see about every week.

The world cup is just on another level IMO.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What do people think of football being in the Olympics? 

I might give it a watch depending on the quality of the teams.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i think its pointless

i mean, seriously, who gives a shit?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well you should always support your own national team over another, e.g if Malta play Italy then don't be cheering for the Italians. But there's nothing wrong with wanting Germany to win a World Cup or the Euros if your nation isn't in it. I'll be doing exactly that when England go out in the group stages.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Choke2Death said:


> I always preferred international football, I guess it's mainly because when it's a big event, it really is big and it also happens a lot less than club football which we see about every week.
> 
> The world cup is just on another level IMO.


The quality is just so much lower than top level club games though, and come tournament time it is usually just so cagey and defensive that it's hard to watch.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There's no event in the world that gets me as excited as the World Cup does, even with the below par tournaments we've had the past couple of times. The feeling I had throughout World Cup '98 is possibly something that may never be replicated - my first ever international tournament that I watched basically the entirety of on holiday in Spain. Only way I can see that being beaten is if I attended a few games, given the next World Cups are in Brazil, Russia and Qatar I can't see that happening soon.

But yeah, nothing is beating World Cup '98.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh godddd Vidal on dat GOAT time. 

He's the GOAT midfielder on FIFA too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> The quality is just so much lower than top level club games though, and come tournament time it is usually just so cagey and defensive that it's hard to watch.


I admit, when it comes to quality matches, Champions League and the hottest league matches deliver better than most of the international matches but with the right teams, you can always get some highly entertaining matches in Euro or World Cup. For instance, I would put my money on Holland and Germany delivering had they been in the finals in 2010.

I do understand your complaint that once a team leads, it becomes very defensive, though. Happens quite a lot.

And I don't agree with "support your own national team". I don't really feel like I 'represent' any country as Sweden is not even my real nationality so I think I should be free to choose whoever I want. Like in the 2006 WC, I was rooting for Germany when they beat Sweden in the quarter finals. I do root for Sweden in other occasions, though.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Oh godddd Vidal on dat GOAT time.
> 
> He's the GOAT midfielder on FIFA too.


We need Vidal after the suspension he had. He's playing great. I think along with Alexis, they are the best players of my country. I think you can add Suazo, but the guy hasn't been playing regularly on Mexico.

Now that we've got to face Bolivia and Venezuela, having Vidal at this level make us very optimistic for the future.

I think Chile should play with:

Bravo.
O. Gonzalez - M. Gonzalez - J. Rojas.
Figueroa (Isla, sadly he's injured) - Vidal - Medel - Mena.
Mati Fernandez.
Alexis - Suazo.

I think Vidal needs to focus on his game because he's a very immature player who can be one of the best players on the team but usually he's involved in a lot of crappy decisions.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The fact that we didn't go after Vidal is nothing short of laughable. Fucking joke how perfect he was for us.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah juve 4-0 buddy. 3 points clear of Milan now


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Convicted rapist Ched Evans named in League 1 team of the year. 

Hutz

You stay classy, PFA. Suppose the votes were done ages ago, but still they could've removed him.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Just so we're clear, your argument is that Ronaldo doesn't perform in EVERY BIG GAME? K then.


Just so we're clear, every time Ronaldo has a big match performance despite coming after several occasions where he has under-performed in big occasions it suddenly averages itself out to make him a confirmed big match star. K then. 

You judge on consistency, not form. Enough of you were in here slating Robben when he underperformed against Dortmund and used that one match as evidence that he wasn't a big match player despite previous form suggesting otherwise.

Of course I'm going to get on Ronaldo's case if he flops against Munich just like several on here will proceed to do if Robben flops also. This argument, for better of for worse had always been based on a match by match basis.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Robben flopped in a World Cup final and a Champions League final as aswell though. Matches don't get much bigger than that and he failed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Robben flopped in a World Cup final and a Champions League final as aswell though. Matches don't get much bigger than that and he failed.



He was also hugely influential in getting both those sides to those finals.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> He was also hugely influential in getting both those sides to those finals.


Well Ronaldo has been hugely influential in getting Real to where they are and was hugely influential when he was at United too. I just don't get how you can call Robben a big game player and then say Ronaldo isn't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In all fairness Penaldo has had two bad games this season (El Clasico at the Bernabeu and Bayern). He's scored in the previous 3 clasicos because he's gained confidence playing against Barca. It would be unfair to call him out on this argument.

Gonna feel good when we get the squad back up to full strength and cut him back down to size though. edro


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Robben flopped in a World Cup final and a Champions League final as aswell though. Matches don't get much bigger than that and he failed.


He didn't flop in the CL final. Cesar pulled some amazing saves to keep Robben out. In fact, Robben was literally Bayern's only threat in that game.

Choked like a bitch in the World Cup final though. That can't be excused.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> You judge on consistency, not form.


This is rich. Ronaldo isn't consistent? 42 goals in La Liga is not consistent? You flippin.



> Enough of you were in here slating Robben when he underperformed against Dortmund and used that one match as evidence that he wasn't a big match player despite previous form suggesting otherwise.


Why would I be slating a player from my team? Nobody was more disappointed than I that Robben didn't bury his chances against Dortmund.



> Of course I'm going to get on Ronaldo's case if he flops against Munich just like several on here will proceed to do if Robben flops also.


You realize this only happens b/c of you. You keep insisting that Robben is a BIG MATCH PLAYER and Ronaldo isn't. People are only harping on about either of these things b/c you bring it up every two posts.



> This argument, for better of for worse had always been based on a match by match basis.


Then you should be arguing that Ronaldo/Robben did/did not perform in the LAST big game. Ridiculous.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

When was the last time Barcelona lost at home?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

55 games ago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's 55 home games ago right? Shiiiit, not a good stat for a Chelsea fan lol.

Title is Madrid's now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, 55 home games. Chelsea have a chance. Barca looks dead tired. If Chelsea can score one goal, then it looks good for them. I can't see them stopping Barca from scoring again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yea we got lucky in the first leg which we capitalized on, thankfully. If we can hold them to a draw or at least score one goal then we definitely can pull of a major upset, not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

couldnt understand not going for a different team than australia. im australian, why would i support anyone else?

for stuff like euro i just pick the team i like the most. spain it is.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> couldnt understand not going for a different team than australia. im australian, why would i support anyone else?
> 
> for stuff like euro i just pick the team i like the most. spain it is.


Yeah, but over here you have wankers who support a particular team because of "heritage"... Which basically means they have a distant great aunt from the country in question. It seems to be particularly true with Italians, Serbs and Croats.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Matador said:


> When was the last time Barcelona lost at home?


2 days ago.

Also, anyone who supports another country over their own is a joke.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> 2 days ago.
> 
> Also, anyone who supports another country over their own is a joke.


Obviously I was talking about the time before that. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Start of last season then, almost 2 years ago, lost to both Rubin Kazan or Hercules in quick succession, can't remember which was first.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona have lost two back-to-back games in a span of 5 days. ep


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wenger saying Messi isn't as sharp as he was, when he has almost twice as many goals as Van Persie

:wenger


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Wenger saying Messi isn't as sharp as he was, when he has almost twice as many goals as Van Persie
> 
> :wenger


Pretty sure he just meant from now compared to earlier in the season. Which is fair Messi has declined a little but considering he's played 53 games so far this season it's understandable.

RVP has been poor (by his standards) since the start of April in deserate need of a rest.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He has 29 goals in his last 17 games and just scored in 10 successive league games.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

doesnt score in 1 game. he's shit.

not at gunner btw, just a shockingly popular consensus right now on garbage like twitter

saying that ronaldo has scored 3 in 3, ignoring he's scored 5 in 15, while messi has like 15 in 18.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

NO TOTTI NO PARTY. Terrible performance. 

Vidal is a fantastic player.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> He has 29 goals in his last 17 games and just scored in 10 successive league games.


But scoring a goal doesn't indicate match performance or match sharpness. Like going back to RVP he's been ineffective in his last 7 games he's still scored in 2 of them.

at least 3 of his last 7 goals have also been penalties and anyone can score a penalty regardless of whether they are playing up to their maximum potential or not. It just shows that even on a bad day Messi can still score 

(unless he's playing R.Madrid clearly not a big game player)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, Messi has overplayed this season and Barca have been terribly reliant on him. I hope he gets a nice rest during the summer. I'm not sure though because he might play for Argentina in the Olympics.

van Persie terribly needs a rest and we can't afford to rest him anymore. I think we should bench him against Stoke and bring him on at the start of the second half. We're losing at the Britania anyway, so it won't matter much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

barca have been reliant on him cos he's been their only real threat upfront. villa going down hurt massively, alexis has been injured at time, pedro hasnt fired at all and guys like cuenca/tello arent ready to step up and play entire games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ Messi will play in the Olympics. He has dat gold medal to defend. At least Barcelona scraped their Asia tour.

You don't score 29 goals in 17 games without being 'sharp'. It's not comparable to RvP scoring 2 goals in 7 games.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> ^ Messi will play in the Olympics. He has dat gold medal to defend. At least Barcelona scraped their Asia tour.
> 
> You don't score 29 goals in 17 games without being 'sharp'. It's not comparable to RvP scoring 2 goals in 7 games.


But again what he was doing 17 games ago in january has f'#k all to Wenger's comment of in recent games he hasnt looked as sharp. Thats like me saying England are world class because we won the world cup in 66.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> barca have been reliant on him cos he's been their only real threat upfront. villa going down hurt massively, alexis has been injured at time, pedro hasnt fired at all and guys like cuenca/tello arent ready to step up and play entire games.


It also helps that he's better than all of them combined.




Seb said:


> ^ Messi will play in the Olympics. He has dat gold medal to defend. At least Barcelona scraped their Asia tour.


Yeah, I know. I want him to rest though. With the amount of games he is playing every year, if he loses form in 2014 or can't make it, I'm going to be mad as hell.

Messi is my ONLY hope for 2014.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

selling villa extremely short there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What? It's not 17 games ago, it's every game of the last 17 - e.g. scoring in 10 successive league games. 29 goals is only a few off what RvP has scored in the entire season. Wenger's comments were also in the context comparing Barcelona this season to last season.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> What? It's not 17 games ago, it's every game of the last 17 - e.g. scoring in 10 successive league games. 29 goals is only a few off what RvP has scored in the entire season. Wenger's comments were also in the context comparing Barcelona this season to last season.


Ye 1 goal from open play in his last 3 games. Clearly as sharp as he was in january. (Y)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus to be a force in Europe next season.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats like me saying England are world class because we won the world cup in 66.


That's what your media says before the start of every tournament.

8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck the Olympics tbh, Messi needs the summer off. Also glad that FCB aren't doing this shitty summer world tour anymore this summer, fuck that. 

I wish the Barca players weren't even play in the Euros, I don't even want to take the chance to risk injury to our key players, so fuck that too. 



/rantover


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Also, anyone who supports another country over their own is a joke.


I'm a joke with the FORZA TWINS :terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Also, anyone who supports another country over their own is a joke.


Completely agreed.

I know a lot of people think it's cool these days to cheer against their own country because they don't want to be seen as 'nationalistic' ect. It winds me up. I'm not saying everyone needs to cheer their country fervently, but at least pay your own country and countrymen a bit of respect.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't support my own country. Then again, I don't support any other country.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can't believe I didn't notice it before, but I can guarantee to you Barca fans that Messi won't play in the Olmypics. However much he might want to, he can't because Argentina didn't qualify :cool2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> This is rich. Ronaldo isn't consistent? 42 goals in La Liga is not consistent? You flippin.


I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall here. *CONSISTENT IN BIG GAMES!* Which before the season started you definitely couldn't say Ronaldo was and can't suddenly say he is now based on a few performances. The average doesn't suddenly change based on a few matches, he still flopped against Munich, he could well flop against Munich again and he might have a shitty Euro 2012. Does he remain a big match player after that? My point was that you don't suddenly emerge as a big match player based on a few games. I reiterate, *it's about consistency not form. * Robben's average definitely dropped after the Dortmund fiasco but he still on average is more of a big match player than Ronaldo and I don't see how you can argue with that.

I'm sure you will though because most of you were arguing that Ronaldo was a big match player even before the season started. But apparently that's my fault for making the valid point that Robben usually rises to the occasion more than Ronaldo does. Sorry for stating facts then, I guess. Let's see what Action Man contributes on Wednesday.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

what do you have against ronaldo and madrid henry hill?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Just a reminder*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Medo said:


> *Just a reminder*


Win.

So in conclusion, Ronaldo doesn't perform in big games. Except when he does.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*







Lose. 

So in conclusion you're talking bullshit.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wow


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Lose.
> 
> So in conclusion you're talking bullshit.


Regardless of your agenda, there is no debating the factual nature of my statement.

Calm yourself.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Regardless of your agenda, there is no debating the factual nature of my statement.
> 
> Calm yourself.



We'll see how calm you are on Wednesday night. Here's a little appetiser for you from the archives of my agenda:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bullshit game. Fiorentina were robbed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow. Calm dude. I know you've got an agenda but still relax. Here this might help:






Just Robben finishing off the game in a world cup semi-final. No big deal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






thats probaly my favourite robben goal


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> what do you have against ronaldo and madrid henry hill?


I have hatred Madrid ever since I was young and they defeated Juventus in the champions league final. I then hated the fact that for so many years they were still being hailed as the worlds best team long after they had stopped winning important trophies. 

I do not hate Ronaldo. I hate the idea that he is rated ahead of Xavi and Iniesta who have achieved so much in so many different tournaments.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



God™ said:


>


:wilkins


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

hey Henry Hill, how did your boy Robben do in the World Cup final tho? Oh that's right...






:troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall here. *CONSISTENT IN BIG GAMES!* Which before the season started you definitely couldn't say Ronaldo was and can't suddenly say he is now based on a few performances. The average doesn't suddenly change based on a few matches, he still flopped against Munich, he could well flop against Munich again and he might have a shitty Euro 2012. Does he remain a big match player after that? My point was that you don't suddenly emerge as a big match player based on a few games. I reiterate, *it's about consistency not form. * Robben's average definitely dropped after the Dortmund fiasco but he still on average is more of a big match player than Ronaldo and I don't see how you can argue with that.
> 
> I'm sure you will though because most of you were arguing that Ronaldo was a big match player even before the season started. But apparently that's my fault for making the valid point that Robben usually rises to the occasion more than Ronaldo does. Sorry for stating facts then, I guess. Let's see what Action Man contributes on Wednesday.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> hey Henry Hill, how did your boy Robben do in the World Cup final tho? Oh that's right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair there was f'n Casillas.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



God™ said:


>


fucking hell :lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


>


It was 1 game, he meant *CONSISTENCY*.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh, you're right. Ronaldo has only scored in 1 game.

Plus, it wasn't a direct response anyway. Just fluff.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fat Ronaldo > Christiano Ronaldo

Fat Ronaldo has two WCs and a WCs runner's-up medal. What does "Thin" Ronaldo have? (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Fat Ronaldo > Christiano Ronaldo
> 
> Fat Ronaldo has two WCs and a WCs runner's-up medal. What does "Thin" Ronaldo have? (Y)


A Champions League medal which he ROBBED from us. That's right, ROBBED.

It's a travesty that R9 does not have a Champions League winners medal. I blame Juve and Henry Hill.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Oh, you're right. Ronaldo has only scored in 1 game.
> 
> Plus, it wasn't a direct response anyway. Just fluff.


No, i was just trying to tell you what Henry Hill meant.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> A Champions League medal which he ROBBED from us. That's right, ROBBED.
> 
> It's a travesty that R9 does not have a Champions League winners medal. I blame Juve and Henry Hill.


Personally, it does't matter honestly. He has a Golden Boot as well as a Golden Ball for the WCs as well.

Ronaldo didn't rob you. :terry did.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Penaldo missed his penalty iirc ique2

Pretty sure he missed one in the semi's against Barcelona too. Can't even score penalties in the big games :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Personally, it does't matter honestly. He has a Golden Boot as well as a Golden Ball for the WCs as well.
> 
> Ronaldo didn't rob you. :terry did.


R9 is probably my favourite player, so I'm not going to argue against him 

Indeed. Why Terry must fall at the most crucial times, I do not know.



Seb said:


> Penaldo missed his penalty iirc ique2
> 
> Pretty sure he missed one in the semi's against Barcelona too. Can't even score penalties in the big games :terry


BIG PETE scared the hell out of him. God, I remember going nuts when that happened. All for it to be taken away.

:terry & Anelka :no:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> R9 is probably my favourite player, so I'm not going to argue against him


Loved Serie A in the 90s. Him and Batistuta raped the Italian defense. I started watching Serie A just because of Batistuta. He was my idol. 

I still feel terrible that Batistuta didn't win the WC with Argentina. I was so gutted when Argentina went out to Holland in 1998.  And, Bergkamp of all people scored that goal. :no:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Loved Serie A in the 90s. Him and Batistuta raped the Italian defense. I started watching Serie A just because of Batistuta. He was my idol.
> 
> I still feel terrible that Batistuta didn't win the WC with Argentina. I was so gutted when Argentina went out to Holland in 1998.  And, Bergkamp of all people scored that goal. :no:


Batigol was so much class. His machine gun celebration was nuts.

I was more pissed when Argentina went out in 2002. Group stages? Really? Fucking Sweden.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

2002 was pathetic honestly. Argentina was the pre-tournament favorites. fpalm


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lamela is banned for three matches for spitting Lichtsteiner. fpalm


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


>


*Consistency* - The achievement of a level of performance that does not vary greatly in quality over time.

Just so we're clear - 

*Consistency* - The achievement of a level of performance that does not vary greatly in quality over time.

And once more, just in case:

*Consistency* - The achievement of a level of performance that does not vary greatly in quality over time.

And so you can manage to stay focused on the argument:

*Big Match consistency* - The achievement of a level of performance against tough opposition that does not vary greatly in quality over time. 


In b4 someone brings up those 42 goals again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Biggest :troll EVA


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


>







The Ronaldo big match anthem.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Same boring shit happens every week regarding this same discussion. There's no point in it even happening as there's nothing constructive coming in, just the same thing said every single time. People have their opinions, there's no use trying to force it on everyone at every opportunity - regarding both sides of this argument. Just move on and talk about something else instead of this repetitive shit.

Although


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Biggest :troll EVA


I wouldn't say you were the biggest. Top 5 maybe. 

Meanwhile here's some more world cup Robben.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

At least he's stopped shoving managers with that hand.










Don Andres doesn't stand for that shit.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Loved Serie A in the 90s. Him and Batistuta raped the Italian defense. I started watching Serie A just because of Batistuta. He was my idol.
> 
> I still feel terrible that Batistuta didn't win the WC with Argentina. I was so gutted when Argentina went out to Holland in 1998.  And, Bergkamp of all people scored that goal. :no:


Fuck that. We were robbed against Argentina with the Sol Campbell disallowed goal that meant we missed out on playing Holland instead of them. It still hurts seeing it now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So yeah, we need a new defence. Puyol shouldn't be playing 3 games in 6 days, and Mascherano simply exposed over the past 3 matches. Abidal's career likely over, and Adriano is crap.

Martinez/Silva and Alba, please.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ Also, there is no need to overplay Messi and should be kept away from all games not in the League or the CL.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> ^ Also, there is no need to overplay Messi and should be kept away from all games not in the League or the CL.


yeah thats what i dont get, even when they are something like 4-0 up he still wont be subbed


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Penaldo missed his penalty iirc ique2
> 
> Pretty sure he missed one in the semi's against Barcelona too. Can't even score penalties in the big games :terry


:leo :messi :leo :messi

:shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca simply suffering with over-playing Xavi & Messi. Can't expect Messi to perform at the highest level after rarely missing a minute and Xavi is not a player who should be starting as much as he does at his age, regardless of how good he is. If they remedied those problems maybe their defence wouldn't have been exposed as much. They need a new centre back, and a left back but they don't need a major overhaul. Pique should come back after having a disappointing season (he was my #1 CB last year...)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Forza Novara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

All i'm seeing is leaks and rumours from the Catalan press that Guardiola will announce he's not renewing tomorrow


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is he going to Bolton to prove himself?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maybe he can do the same for N'GOD as he did for Messi.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

JUVE

Win again.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Lawls said:


> JUVE
> 
> Win again.


Will you buy borrielol after this game, pls buy him, he is crap


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

olic off to wolfsburg

thoughts hol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> olic off to wolfsburg
> 
> thoughts hol


Good decision.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> olic off to wolfsburg
> 
> thoughts hol


He's a good striker but can't get a start with Gomez being Gomez. So it's a good decision from him. Guess that means we need to buy a back-up center forward b/c Peterson isn't up to par, at least, not yet.

In other news, we're getting Dante from Gladbach. :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

pep coming to the team that beat him next fall :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Huh?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep taking dat sabbatical.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So, who is going to be Pep's ideal replacement?

I hear Rafa is available. (Y)

Honestly though, who would Barca fans want as his successor for the job?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Guillem Balague just on talksport now saying Pep will announce he is leaving tomorrow, he also said Barca want to sell Alves in the summer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> So, who is going to be Pep's ideal replacement?
> 
> I hear Rafa is available. (Y)
> 
> Honestly though, who would Barca fans want as his successor for the job?


Marcelo Bielsa. No-one else. 

Pep leaving really would be the final blow in a shitty week. Alves and his sylvester and tweety tattoo won't go anywhere.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

not too surprising, he looks tired, he's done everything there is to do and deserves a break.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Honestly though, who would Barca fans want as his successor for the job?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Apparently his mum said to the media you only have to look at his hair to see how stressful he finds the job.



















Would be surprised if he left, though. Thought he would stay for one more year, even more so after the CL heartbreak.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


>


ratings


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

in b4 redknapp announces from his land rover in the camp nou car park that he's snagged neymar for 15 million and a couple of faulty stereos. triffic.

:redknapp


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can't talk about leaving Spurs for other jobs but Barca have some triffic players and I'd love to go there. :arry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

'arry? never heard of him, but he's a triffic lad and we'd love to have him at barca

ep










:arry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BIG SAM. Perfect fit!










TOTAL football


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> BIG SAM. Perfect fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As BIG SAM said, he'd win the league every season if he was at a Barca, Madrid, Inter, etc.

BIG SAM


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a coincidence. We were talking about Pep not being a great manager just yesterday. Way to prove us that he's a actually a great manager by having success at another club. Chelsea, anyone?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep can have a break and take over from Arsene when his contract runs down in 2014. ep


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> Pep can have a break and take over from Arsene when his contract runs down in 2014. ep


But Arsene has DAT CONSISTANCY :wenger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exc...a-set-sights-on-bielsa-as-exhausted-guardiola

Well this would soften the blow of losing Pep a bit. Didn't know he was out of contract. Shame it's only Goal.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exc...a-set-sights-on-bielsa-as-exhausted-guardiola
> 
> Well this would soften the blow of losing Pep a bit. Didn't know he was out of contract. Shame it's only Goal.


How about this man, Seb?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Luis Enrique is the favourite.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep to take a few years off and the take over from Fergie? 

Yes please.

I think the next Barca manager will be Bielsa or Valverde.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There's only one person fit to do the Barca job.

:kean

Like Pep, so young & so talented. Easy decision really, but I'll be gutted to see him go.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I reckon Pep will come to united next season and work as the assistant to the assistant manager










just helping out micky phelan with his duties


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> There's only one person fit to do the Barca job.
> 
> :kean
> 
> Like Pep, so young & so talented. Easy decision really, but I'll be gutted to see him go.


If anyone can make :mourinho look like a fool it's :kean


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Pep to take a few years off and the take over from Fergie?
> 
> Yes please.
> 
> I think the next Barca manager will be Bielsa or Valverde.


SAF is never retiring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










I'LL NEVER RETIRE, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> SAF is never retiring.


That would be perfect.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hey we can make 3D holograms now. Even after Death SAF can mastermind Man U


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bit surprised that Guardiola has struggled with the lifestyle of the Barcelona job, after about 4 years in management. There are guys like Ferguson and Wenger, who have coached at a high level for, one, 3 decades, and another, just about 2 decades. I haven't seen them complain about the workload, and lets face it, coaching at their level for that long is a bit harder than the current Barcelona job.

There is also Mourinho, a decade at a high level. But, he is showing the stress of his job. Maybe its the media involved in Spain, the extreme expectations of fans, and for these two, the strive to beat the other.

Its probably all down to personallity. Guardiola is humble, quiet and well behaved. And losses, like the ones to Chelsea and Real Madrid, in the style that they dominated, probably ate him up.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Unfortunate to see Pep leave, he built a great Barca team, a team that won't be the same next year I can guarantee you that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's official, Pep will leave Barca at the end of the season. Wonder how they'll cope without him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> It's official, Pep will leave Barca at the end of the season. Wonder how they'll cope without him.


If they get Bielsa, i dont think it would be problem for barca.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Odd he decided to leave at this moment. Would have thought he would stick around for one more season at least. Especially after 3 bad results for the team. Is he taking time off or looking to move to another team?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Taking time off. He's exhausted. Mentally battered.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tito Vilanova announced as new Barca coach, Pep's assistant


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Tito Villanova, currently assistant manager, will be the man in charge next season.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That is not surprising since it was his first job and he started right at the top. Hopefully he comes back soon.

Villanova has got some huge shoes to fill. The pressure will be on him to get results immediately.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know Barca like to promote from within nowadays, but maybe Vilanova has been appointed because Pep is coming back for 2013-14?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mentally battered from what though? He's had the best team in the world for years, put someone random like Mick McCarthy in front of the group and they'd still perform well. I do know Guardiola has put his stamp on the group but come on, like someone else said guys like Wenger and Mourinho have had it worse. This looks a bit lame; he loses against Real, and doesn't go to the CL Final and he immediately leaves. Finally Barca don't cruise through the competition, boo hoo, suck it up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mentally battered from building arguably the best team in club football? If he needs a rest, he needs a rest.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It his decision, he wants a break so he had to make this decision.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Exactly he didn't really inherite the current team he built it. Some of the guys were there (Valdes, Iniesta, Xavi & Messi most notably) but he still brought in guys like Alves, Pedro, Busquets & Villa. Made huge decisons to get rid of guys like Ronaldihno, Eto'o & Zlatan and building the team around Messi and created a huge success for himself in a short space of time. With that huge success comes huge pressure especially in somewhere like Spain. I could go into greater but I'm sure Seb will be on soon and say it all anyway. 

Plus I'm sure :wenger has spoken about how stressful being a manager is. The guy is just bit drained plus he's young and started right out at the top. Doubt he will be out for long anyway. Year two max I'd say.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Exactly he didn't really inherite the current team he built it. Some of the guys were there (Valdes, Iniesta, Xavi & Messi most notably) but he still brought in guys like Alves, Pedro, Busquets & Villa. Made huge decisons to get rid of guys like Ronaldihno, Eto'o & Zlatan and building the team around Messi and created a huge success for himself in a short space of time. With that huge success comes huge pressure especially in somewhere like Spain. I could go into greater but I'm sure Seb will be on soon and say it all anyway.
> 
> Plus I'm sure :wenger has spoken about how stressful being a manager is. The guy is just bit drained plus he's young and started right out at the top. Doubt he will be out for long anyway. Year two max I'd say.


Which team do you think he will coach after his break?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If it wasn't for the fact that Fergie is never gonna retire I would say Man U but the only other place I see him heading is Chelsea. Can't see him at Man City or Arsenal and those 4 are the only options for him I'd say.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep Guardiola, won 13 titles in
about 4 years, couldn't win his
last three matches, leaves
Barcelona. Amazing.

FUN FACT: Barcelona have never
beaten Chelsea with Guardiola in
charge. Drawing 3 and losing
one.

Overall a remarkable achievement. Built one of greatest teams of all time. Sure the core players were there, but he brought in and made numerous players that would go on to become huge part of the club. I'd say Vilanova has a big void to fill. Wish him goodluck and I'll love to see Pep prove himself elsewhere.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well, I'm sorry for the Barça fans. He is a legend and one of best coachs of the history.
The only one that can cope with that and not even close imo is Bielsa. Good luck. I don't think that Tito has "it".


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He will probably end up at Chelsea. Abramovich is desperate to get him and although he probably won't this summer, at the rate at which they go through managers there I can see him taking the job after a season or two. It would definitely be good for Guardiola to let some time pass before heading to Stamford Bridge since there is still this big control the "old guard" seem to have there and Guardiola is a big advocate for bringing in youth. Let the likes of Lampard fall down the order and then start the job of rebuilding properly.

Not many people knew what Guardiola was capable of right after he took the job so have to wait and see what Villanova brings to the side. The framework of the team is already established. He just needs to correct some aspects of the team to keep them at the top.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And what about a national team? I hear that he maybe coaches England. I don't give any any credit to this but it is a possibility.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think he'll probably come right back to Barcelona tbh.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He would do well to avoid the England job. That is a minefield even a coach of his caliber might not be able to cross safely.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I see him going to Chelsea whenever he returns. With him taking a sabatical from from football, that means RDM might get the job next season irrespective of Chelsea winning the UCL. RDM definitely deserves at least a season and should be assessed at the end. If he becomes successful, then chances of Pep are slim, but if he flops, then that's the perfect time for Pep to come in.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE forcing Guardiola to retire early due to stress. :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

pep obviously had this planned for a while. no way was this done in the spur of the moment.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah he said on his press conference he told Barca officials in October he wanted to leave


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> Mentally battered from what though? He's had the best team in the world for years, put someone random like Mick McCarthy in front of the group and they'd still perform well. I do know Guardiola has put his stamp on the group but come on, like someone else said guys like Wenger and Mourinho have had it worse. This looks a bit lame; he loses against Real, and doesn't go to the CL Final and he immediately leaves. Finally Barca don't cruise through the competition, boo hoo, suck it up.


Suck it up and do what??

Win the title?? - done it three times.
Win copa del rey - Done it 
Win European super cup - done it twice
Win Spanish super Cup - Done it three times
Win fifa world club cup - done it twice.
Win the Champions League - done it twice.

He's done it got told it wasnt his team so went and did it all again to prove it to be no fluke. He's nothing left to prove at Barcelona. He has two choices he can stay and just be like Ferguson and rack up an amazing record of trophies at one club or he can be like Mourinho and constantly change his challenge constantly having to prove himself on a new stage win everything possible then go to a new country and start again. I know if i was Pep id be leaving for a new challenge aswell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Quasi Juice said:


> Mentally battered from what though? He's had the best team in the world for years, put someone random like Mick McCarthy in front of the group and they'd still perform well. I do know Guardiola has put his stamp on the group but come on, like someone else said guys like Wenger and Mourinho have had it worse. This looks a bit lame; he loses against Real, and doesn't go to the CL Final and he immediately leaves. Finally Barca don't cruise through the competition, boo hoo, suck it up.


:lmao stupid post is stupid.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Gunner14 said:


> Suck it up and do what??
> 
> Win the title?? - done it three times.
> Win copa del rey - Done it
> ...


Very well said. I'm by no means underrating his achievement, but I'd like to see him go onto other clubs to prove his worth.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Going gets tough and Pep gets going


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Scott Button said:


> Going gets tough and Pep gets going


ique2


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Some people are looking at this the wrong way. You shouldn't be looking at the job he's leaving for reasoning but the man himself. It's been stated a few times since he first became manager that Pep has an obsessive personality and the stress would eventually get to him. If you take someone with that kind of personality and put him in charge of his childhood club, a club with the sheer expectation of Barca no less then this is bound to happen.

Saying he is weak or running away is asinine. That whole obsessiveness and desire to win is the reason why Guardiola is as good as he is. I'm not a Barca fan but I can definitely say I'll miss him as coach of Barcelona and hope he ends up there again at some point.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Kun10 said:


> Some people are looking at this the wrong way. You shouldn't be looking at the job he's leaving for reasoning but the man himself.


This should be unbelievably obvious to everyone, but i'm not surprised it isn't.

Hopefully he's back in charge the season after next, and Vilanova can handle the job however long he's in charge, but I really wanted Bielsa :/


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sad the hear Pep leaving, he done a great done for Barcelona. Thank god Rafa not getting the job.


Seb said:


> This should be unbelievably obvious to everyone, but i'm not surprised it isn't.
> 
> Hopefully he's back in charge the season after next, and Vilanova can handle the job however long he's in charge, but I really wanted Bielsa :/


When looking for replacements i never thought about Vilanova, he is doing a great job at the moment and could be a great replacement for Pep.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

still cant believe that people think he's left cos he lost the league and stuff. how naive


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bielsa to win the Europa League and become the next Chelsea manager. Is it summer 2011 again? :hmm:

Imagine if Di Matteo won the Champions League, but they still went for Bielsa :lol


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't blame him for leaving, he's achieved everything at Barcelona and shouldn't have to still prove himself to the critics/Catalan media. His record speaks for itself, if people want to dismiss his achievements because he was working with several great players, he'll never get the recognition he deserves without a change of scenery anyway.

I think he'll return to Barcelona at some point, but will take a job abroad next as his next challenge. Can't see him accepting the Chelsea job personally. If he moves to England, I think it will be to replace Fergie or Wenger at Man Utd or Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

take a year off
bobby has one year left on his contract


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A big thanks to Pep Guardiola for the show he's been providing us with for 4 years now. Arguably created the greatest team in history, 13 trophies in 4 years, soon to be more but most importantly he has remained down to earth and respectful.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> A big thanks to Pep Guardiola for the show he's been providing us with for 4 years now. Arguably created the greatest team in history, 13 trophies in 4 years, soon to be more but most importantly he has remained down to earth and respectful.


Yea pretty amazing accomplishment.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I would have been stunned if Bielsa would have taken over. They rate Oscar Garcia highly so he'd be a candidate, as would Luis Enrique.

Pep did an amazing job. If he wins the cup this season, he'll have averaged 3 trophies a season. Amazing. I've called him leaving after this season for a while now when the rumours started flying about.

Can't see him at Chelsea, he isn't motivated by money at all. If I recall correctly he wouldn't even be in the TOP 10 of highest paid managers in England. If he takes over any English clubs, it's likely to be Fergie's or Wenger's successor, and I can't see him taking over here as Wenger will more than likely choose someone of his own in a few years time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> I would have been stunned if Bielsa would have taken over. They rate Oscar Garcia highly so he'd be a candidate, as would Luis Enrique.
> 
> Pep did an amazing job. If he wins the cup this season, he'll have averaged 3 trophies a season. Amazing. I've called him leaving after this season for a while now when the rumours started flying about.
> 
> Can't see him at Chelsea, he isn't motivated by money at all. If I recall correctly he wouldn't even be in the TOP 10 of highest paid managers in England. If he takes over any English clubs, it's likely to be Fergie's or Wenger's successor, and I can't see him taking over here as Wenger will more than likely choose someone of his own in a few years time.


It won't be about money at Chelsea though. If we want him, we'll be asking him to help us redevelop the whole club (on the pitch). First team, reserves and the academy/youth. He'd be able to build the club in his vision, as Abramovich is desperate for the entertaining style.

And if we win the CL on May 19th, the pressure that is currently on managers at this club will reduce a hell of a lot.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

But isn't that what you asked of AVB? You wanted to inject youth all across the squad and start a new Chelsea side. Then he got sacked. I'd be amazed if Pep walked in-to a club with such a delicate balance. It was always like that at Barca; but that's his club and he was destined to do that job. Pep's vision will take time. It won't bring immediate success and it's unlikely that Roman will understand it. He won't inherit nearly the quality of player he got at Barca to that of Chelsea. It's a massively different job. Pep didn't have to re-invent the youth systems at Barca because he knew what they'd played like as he'd played it himself. Chelsea don't have that identity.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pep Guardiola has done it all at Barca; achieved what most managers never have and never will. He has such a class that is missing in most of the top managers today and deserves great credit for the success he's had in his reasonably short managerial career thus far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> But isn't that what you asked of AVB? You wanted to inject youth all across the squad and start a new Chelsea side. Then he got sacked. I'd be amazed if Pep walked in-to a club with such a delicate balance. It was always like that at Barca; but that's his club and he was destined to do that job.


That is true about AVB. But the problem with him was he wan't intelligent enough. He didn't move in phases. Look at Pep's first season at Barca. He wanted to get rid of Eto'o, but he wasn't going to do it straight away, because he knew that wouldn't benefit the team. Compare that to what AVB done, which was try to distance himself from all the veterans and make radical changes all at once. Realise it wasn't working, but pursue with it, even if the club was suffering on the pitch. He was dumb, plain and simple.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I completely agree with Joel, AVB made plenty of mistakes in his time at Chelsea. You can't have a team that was fighting for the title last season to fight to get to the top 4. AVB tried to implement a style of play that simply isn't suitable for Chelsea considering their roster and the aged veterans it mostly consists of. Guardiola would be great for Chelsea, can't see him going there though.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hats off to Pep Guardiola. That bastard screwed Milan 2 times in the Champions league. He earned a well deserved break.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

it's unfair on so many levels to compare avb to pep. avb got given about 8 months to try and win the league with a squad that is incapable of doing so. he never got a fair go. sure he made some mistakes, but he also didnt get much of a chance to right them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was too arrogant to try to right his mistakes though. Didn't think he had to explain things to anyone. He was awful and I have no sympathy for him. Hopefully he'll use this as a learning curve, because he has no idea how to manage a top team in a top league.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i think he should just have let terry and co manage the club until summer, then gut the club and eliminate the old guard

although at this point, I dont see how we could do without them. definition of big game players. genuine hearts of champions. seeing that incredible teamwork and last ditch defending, inch perfect passes from lampard, and drogba getting one chance and burying it, it brings a tear to your eye. its why i want these guys specifically to win the champions league, not just Chelsea. they were our golden generation

here's hoping the next crop of lads are half the players they are. already inlove with what ramires did though


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well said, Joel. He was far too arrogant. He wanted everything his own way. One awful decison he made that springs to my mind was when he kept A.Cole on the bench against Napoli in the first leg and started with Bosingwa. I initially thought Cole wasn't match fit but I was wrong. I read he was cleared for the match. That's plain bullshit. An away UCL game starting with a makeshift left back when you have arguably the best left back in the world? I mean, c'mon.. 



redeadening said:


> i think he should just have let terry and co manage the club until summer, then gut the club and eliminate the old guard
> 
> although at this point, I dont see how we could do without them. definition of big game players. genuine hearts of champions. seeing that incredible teamwork and last ditch defending, inch perfect passes from lampard, and drogba getting one chance and burying it, it brings a tear to your eye. *its why i want these guys specifically to win the champions league, not just Chelsea.* they were our golden generation
> 
> here's hoping the next crop of lads are half the players they are. already inlove with what ramires did though


Same here, and they absolulety deserve it for working their asses off over the years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> its why i want these guys specifically to win the champions league, not just Chelsea. they were our golden generation


I completely agree with this. It'd make me really sad if Drogba, Lampard, Cole, Cech, the cunt and Essien couldn't win a Champions League together.

I honestly felt so guilty when we didn't win the Champions League with Ballack, because that was one of the reasons he came to us. He was desperate to win that trophy.

Fingers crossed it's May 19th.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Shame about Ballack, I miss that guy. Hell of a midfielder. Also miss Carvalho as centreback, or atleast sub


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> I completely agree with this. It'd make me really sad if Drogba, Lampard, Cole, Cech, the cunt and Essien couldn't win a Champions League together.
> 
> I honestly felt so guilty when we didn't win the Champions League with Ballack, because that was one of the reasons he came to us. He was desperate to win that trophy.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's May 19th.


This is the reason why i want chelsea to win the champions league this season. Who is the cunt?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:terry


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> :terry


Oh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

tbf (in reply to joel's earlier post) avb owes no one an explanation. he's the manager, he did what he thought was right.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Seriously rate the chances that Chelsea are going to upset Bayern in their own home ground. It's very slim.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> tbf (in reply to joel's earlier post) avb owes no one an explanation. he's the manager, he did what he thought was right.


That's kind of naive. You can't be coming to a club, dropping players left, right and centre and then saying "I don't have to explain to anyone". Erm, yes you do, mate. These players have been constant fixtures in the first team for years. If you want to drop them, then fine, but for what they have done for this club (which was not completely fuck it as AVB did), they are owed an explaination.

He was arrogant. He lost the dressing room through his own doing. He deserved to go.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Seriously rate the chances that Chelsea are going to upset Bayern in their own home ground. It's very slim.


They've said that about Chelsea all season in the Champions League. I'm not too bothered how our chances are rated. People will point to our missing players and so on, but the big reason why we are in the final is because since RDM has taken over we have played as a team. Not as individuals.

Bayern at home have a big advantage, but it can also turn into a disadvantage very quickly. The pressure is all on them. Pressure can lead to mistakes. And in a one off game, mistakes kill you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

May 19th?


Maybe Kane will come out and chokeslam NEUER to give Chelsea victory.

:kane


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Seriously rate the chances that Chelsea are going to upset Bayern in their own home ground. It's very slim.


Not at all, I give bayern a 55% chance for the to win cl and chelsea 45%. People should stop underestimating chelsea after what they have done in cl this season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Feels more like people are underrating Bayern tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

personally i feel ribery and robben will fuck up a makeshift defense.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Looks like Southampton are going up to the Premier League in the automatic spot, winning 2-0 already, i'd rather it be southampton than west ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's not really makeshift though (unless one of Cahill or Luiz fails a fitness test). Everyone will be playing in their normal positions.

-Luiz has been brilliant under Di Matteo and Cahill was good vs Barca and Arsenal.
-Cole is a GOAT (no the animal :side.
-Bosingwa is the weak link. But if you watched him vs Barca, then you wouldn't believe he is a liability. So he can turn it on as long as he concentrates.

We have the weaker team, no doubt. But I don't see Bayern ripping us apart at all. If we lose, I don't see it being by a lot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayern game tonight. Heynckes might try a setup system or something. Should be interesting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We did the impossible and came back against Napoli and beat and tied Barca

Bayern are favourites, easily, but I think we've proven that when the chips are down, we can do miracles


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Luiz would have been starting anyways had it not been for injury, honestly think he's their best centre half.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Apparently Barca have agreed a deal for Jordi Alba, €13m


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Seriously rate the chances that Chelsea are going to upset Bayern in their own home ground. It's very slim.


It's slim but the thing is Chelsea were just about to slip out at the group stages and had to go to Valencia and done the deed, They came back in a big way against Napoli and when they drew Barca people said they would get owned in the first leg and they went and won. Then people said it dont matter Barca will win at the Camp Nou and they went and drew and knocked them out. Tbh part of me believe Chelsea will do it even if everything is against them. Like I said in a previous post maybe it's because they remind me of Us Cicra 2005 I dunno but I just have a feeling they could do it.

Edit

Seb & EGame wll :mark: like bitches if that Alba rumor is true


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alba will be good for Barca, especially with Abidal gone (poor guy)


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bye Bye Npower Championship


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

13 million fucking Euros?

What a crock of shit that would be.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Last year of his contract. He's probably made it clear that he will go to Barca at the end of his contract if they don't sell now.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

West Ham, Birmingham, Blackpool & Cardiff are in the play-offs.. who do you guys think is gonna get promoted?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Suley said:


> West Ham, Birmingham, Blackpool & Cardiff are in the play-offs.. who do you guys think is gonna get promoted?


West ham.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought it was obvious Alba was going to Barca at the end of the season?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kaiserslautern vs. Dortmund is hella entertaining.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

West ham are nailed on to get promoted.

Although it would be quite hilarious to see them miss out and their arrogant fan base have to deal with another year in the championship.

there's no point blues going up as they won't have any money to spend.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So about selling Lucas Barrios..

Also, another game of :mark: for IVAN PERISIC.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Suley said:


> West Ham, Birmingham, Blackpool & Cardiff are in the play-offs.. who do you guys think is gonna get promoted?


I want Blackpool to go up because I think Holloway can go do alot better with his 2'nd chance after learning his lessons from the first time around and I think if they do go up they won't be playing the same "Gung-Ho" style of football we saw from there first Premier League Campaign,

If West Ham don't pick up a win at Cardiff then I can see Cardiff going to Upton Parkand maybe sneaking a win because of West Ham's poor Home Form but if West Ham do win at Cardiff then I think West Ham will go all the way


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Cliffy Byro said:


> West ham are nailed on to get promoted.
> 
> Although it would be quite hilarious to see them miss out and their arrogant fan base have to deal with another year in the championship.
> 
> *there's no point blues going up as they won't have any money to spend*.


fair point however, our football has much improved and we have fixed our main problem that being scoring goals. It's going to be Blues vs West Ham in the final, I'm pretty confident of us beating Blackpool. I reckon we could go on to nick it at the final, as our previous encounters have been pretty close and at times we could have easily won. But if we don't make it, I'd love to see Villa get relegated.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dortmund are so fucking awesome to watch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FCUM 0-0 atm in the Evo-Stik play off semi final.

Bradford PA likely to face the winners as they're 2-0 up in the other semi, we've got a notoriously bad record away at them but did win 4-2 at their gaff last season to get to the play off final so here's hoping. A good 2000 FC in the ground today though despite only getting an 1100 allocation, you'd think we were the home team with the support they've got.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I kinda want all 4 to come up 

West Ham - I like to see London clubs in the Premier League. I wouldn't even wish relegation on Spurs.
Birmingham - I like Hughton.
Blackpool - I like Holloway and found Blackpool entertaining last season.
Cardiff - I would like to see the two Welsh sides battle each other in the top flight.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

GET THE FUCK IN. 1-0 FC, NORTON.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

cardiff vs swansea in the pl ?


riots would occur.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BARRIOS is back. Much more natural finisher than Lewandowski, just needed a game to get his confidence back and now he's got it, I wouldn't be surprised to see him become first choice at BVB again.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Back in the premiership at last!


united_07 said:


> Apparently Barca have agreed a deal for Jordi Alba, €13m


Good deal for barcelona, with them needing a new left back.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The attendance at this Roma game must be abysmal. Italians sure do love their football, eh?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> The attendance at this Roma game must be abysmal. Italians sure do love their football, eh?


They all watch on TV. Like we have extra subscriptions to watch on ESPN or skysports in Italy you can buy a subscription to your club and see every game so the majority of fans do that thats why most games have for Roma around 30,000 fans.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

great finish from Raul Garcia in the Villareal Osasuna game. Great 1st touch flick before a perfect strike into far side of goal. Superb finish.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™ said:


> BARRIOS is back. Much more natural finisher than Lewandowski, just needed a game to get his confidence back and now he's got it, I wouldn't be surprised to see him become first choice at BVB again.


I think Barrios is class too, but the guy has already signed on to play in China next season, which is a massive shame imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I didn't know he'd actually agreed a deal, just thought that was a rumour. Massive shame.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah, the money. Waste of a career for him heading to China. But, before this weekend, hes had a rather poor season, with Lewandowski in tremendous form, and the team settles better around him. I am sure Barrios could of got a decent deal in Italy. Instead, China. Yikes. I understand that football is becoming more about the money, rather than the desire to play the game itself. But, doesn't take away that hes wasted his career.

Wasn't Anelka getting paid about £15million a year in Shanghai? Ridiculous. Wonder if his T-Shirt sale revenue or name value even adds to the team. Maybe around £3-4million at most, anymore and the Chinese are a ridiculous folk. I am also sure a Argentinian player moved from, Fluminese/Sao Paolo(?) to China, and was getting paid around £10million per annum. Very silly money.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another game, another goal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Should've had a lot more tho. Score should be 5 - 2.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao this ref certainly doesnt want ronaldo scoring any penalties today, could have given 3 or 4 so far


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barrios would never take Lewandowski's place anyway. Lewandowski is vital to BVB and covers about 3 different roles for them. An absolute class act who has more to his game than Barrios (who is an excellent finisher).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barrios had Lewandowski's place last season bro, and he had not been out injured so long this season could still be first choice. Credit to Lewandowski tho he's improved immeasurably this season, coz last season he didn't look like a leading striker.

Nocerino has been a great signing for Milan, scored his 10th goal in Serie A today as they smashed Siena, and to think they got him for hardly anything.

Juve are on fire tho and finally Vucinic and Borriello are starting to score and play like they're capable of. And also Barzagli is one of the most underrated defenders around. Fantastic all round CB.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

+100000 on Barzagli. He has been the shit this season and probably Juve's most consistent player. With Buffon behind him, Chiellini alongside him, Pirlo/Vidal in front of them & possibly Cavani in front of them all next season they could be a terrifying prospect for anyone to play. His signing was what, 300,000-700,000 euros or something. What a signing by Conte.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™;11378317 said:


> Barrios had Lewandowski's place last season bro, *and he had not been out injured so long this season *could still be first choice. Credit to Lewandowski tho he's improved immeasurably this season, coz last season he didn't look like a leading striker.


When was this? I thought he had spent the majority of the season on the bench, not on the injury table.

Co-sign D'Angelo's post, from the limited amount i've seen of Dortmund over the past two seasons.

Montoya starting for Barca, another chance to have a look at a great player of the future.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not quite understanding what you're asking?

Re Barrios' injury, I know he was out for a while at the start of the season and Lewandowski made the role his own. I don't think Barrios scored his first goal until February. It's sad that he is going to China considering he'd be good for a lot of teams.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Moving to China is just throwing your career away.

COURTOIS :

Horrendous keeping. How have Atletico lost this.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUCKING COURTOIS. Are you kidding me? Atletico bottled this big time.


FALCAO!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> How have Atletico lost this.


My bad. There were 2 minutes left on the clock and I forgot to accomodate for Falcao's brilliance.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why did Falcao move sideways? He could be at a top team knocking 40-50 in a season.

:lmao clear foul from busquets not given as a pen.


holy shit: neymar only has to score 4 more goals to become Santos' record goalscorer post Pele. he is barely 20. incredible player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

But can he do it in on a rainy day in Stoke?

This Barca line-up looks so much more fresh than the team I saw play against Madrid. Messi and Pedro are raping. Vallecano away is usually a very tough game. Dat assist for the third goal was unbelievable. Very entertaining game thus far.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hope to see Jueventus win the league, just like the old good days. Massive football club that has been through tough times for the past 8 years.

Can't believe no English club showed huge interest in Vidal, quality player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Falcao wanted to join us.

But we kept faith in :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We dont need no stinking falcao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

God some unbelievable team goals tonight. Apart from the Valencia game where Messi scored 4 and Diego Alves was still the best player on the pitch, this is the best i've seen the team play since before Christmas, at least. Shame it's too little too late for the league, but good to see a performance like that regardless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah, shame now is the game they found form 

:torres


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How do I post those head images?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

go on 'go advanced' then on the smileys and click 'more' or whatever. i just use the ones i know.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> go on 'go advanced' then on the smileys and click 'more' or whatever. i just use the ones i know.


 :batista4 Cheers, :cool2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

why was puyol pissed at the celebration


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> *When was this? I thought he had spent the majority of the season on the bench, not on the injury table.*
> 
> Co-sign D'Angelo's post, from the limited amount i've seen of Dortmund over the past two seasons.
> 
> Montoya starting for Barca, another chance to have a look at a great player of the future.


Start of the season he was out for something like 3 months or so which gave Lewa the chance to become the starting striker, something which he took well and has made his own position. I've always liked Barrios tho shame he's gonna waste his talent in China and he's only 27 :no:

Oh and that Argentine player getting 10m per year in China is Dario Conca. Classy player.

Yeah Barzagli cost Juve the same Nocerino cost Milan I think, and they've been the biggest bargains this season. Barzagli kinda stalled his own career going to Wolfsburg over Juve and Fiore in 08/09 when Fiore had a strong team in the making and could've done big things with him there. One great season with Wolfsburg then an average one to follow before faling behind Kjaer and Madlung in the pecking order.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> God some unbelievable team goals tonight. Apart from the Valencia game where Messi scored 4 and Diego Alves was still the best player on the pitch, this is the best i've seen the team play since before Christmas, at least. Shame it's too little too late for the league, but good to see a performance like that regardless.


who's the leading goal scorer? Messi Or Ronaldo


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Top stuff from Puyol. (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> why was puyol pissed at the celebration


I don't think he was in the mood to party after the week Barcelona have had.

Apparently the bench had the same reaction.



Matador said:


> who's the leading goal scorer? Messi Or Ronaldo


Messi 65 in 56 with 29 assists.

Ronaldo 57 in 52 with 14 assists.

Both have 43 in La Liga, the highest anyone has scored in a top European League since Dixie Dean like 80 years ago.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™;11383508 said:


> Start of the season he was out for something like 3 months or so which gave Lewa the chance to become the starting striker, something which he took well and has made his own position. I've always liked Barrios tho shame he's gonna waste his talent in China and he's only 27 :no:
> 
> Oh and that Argentine player getting 10m per year in China is Dario Conca. Classy player.
> 
> Yeah Barzagli cost Juve the same Nocerino cost Milan I think, and they've been the biggest bargains this season. Barzagli kinda stalled his own career going to Wolfsburg over Juve and Fiore in 08/09 when Fiore had a strong team in the making and could've done big things with him there. One great season with Wolfsburg then an average one to follow before faling behind Kjaer and Madlung in the pecking order.


Remember when Kjaer was rated as one of Europes's best young CBs? His fortune has drifted somewhat. Barzagli must be pushing for a European XI this year. Can't remember me watching a Juve game in that he dropped below his usual level. Not their best player, but their most consistent one surely, and that's saying something when Buffon is in the side.



http://swissramble.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/truth-about-debt-at-barcelona-and-real.html

^^Great article on Madrid/Barca financial situations by The Swiss Ramble. Excellent as always.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

my favourite part is how teams like madrid, barca, inter and others have been allowed to splash cash for over a decade, yet NOW is the time for financial fair play. laughable. basically what that first comment at the end of the article states.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus are looking the goods to go undefeated and win Serie A


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> my favourite part is how teams like madrid, barca, inter and others have been allowed to splash cash for over a decade, yet NOW is the time for financial fair play. laughable. basically what that first comment at the end of the article states.


Is this one of those 'it only happens to Manchester City' comments?

Its a rather pointless and silly comment. Looking at the world transfer market, worldwide debt, and then countries like Spain that give these clubs the extremely low interest rate on their inflated debt that cause it.

Clubs like Inter Milan are paying for their extreme spending. They are trash at the moment, will probably have to sell Sneijder, and will need to buy young, buy cheap to keep themselves in European contention.

And yeah, while it does affect Manchester City, it'll also affect Roma, Paris St-Germain, Atletico Madrid, and 1-2 other European teams. Especially Russian ones.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Desecrated said:


> Is this one of those 'it only happens to Manchester City' comments?
> 
> Its a rather pointless and silly comment. Looking at the world transfer market, worldwide debt, and then countries like Spain that give these clubs the extremely low interest rate on their inflated debt that cause it.
> 
> ...


no it's a why is it only coming in now not 10-15 years ago comments


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Remember when Kjaer was rated as one of Europes's best young CBs? His fortune has drifted somewhat. Barzagli must be pushing for a European XI this year. Can't remember me watching a Juve game in that he dropped below his usual level. Not their best player, but their most consistent one surely, and that's saying something when Buffon is in the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky for Kjaer is he's still young enough to improve to what he was rated to become. Barza is one of Juve's best players actually along with Chiellini, Buffon and Vidal. No weaknesses in his game either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

anybody else seen the flags/banners from the old firm game at the weekend ?

amazing !!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So apparently Barca want to offload Villa and Alves in the summer, surely there will be some takers for them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No earthly idea why they would want rid of Villa but Juventus please?

Also does anyone know if the league winners (from the big four European leagues) become top seeds for the champions league group stage draw? If not then Juve are going to spoil someones party.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> So apparently Barca want to offload Villa and *Alves* in the summer, surely there will be some takers for them.


:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They don't, seeding are based off co-efficient points earned over the past 6 years or so. Hence why Dortmund were in pot 4 in this years tournament after they won the Bundesliga last year.

And I'm just saying what the Spanish press is reporting.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well quite frankly that sucks. It's called the freakin champions league, it used to just be for the champions and now they aren't even seeded. You shouldn't be able to come 4th domestically and still be a top seed unless you're the defending champion or something.

Given how I think this season will end this is who I think the seeds should be next season:

*Defending Champion:* Bayern Munich 
*Premiership Winners:* Man City *La Liga Winner:* Real Madrid * Bundesliga winner:* Borussia Dortmund *Serie A Winner:* Juventus 

And then three track record placings for Barcelona, Man Utd and Chelsea. 

Much better system.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Well quite frankly that sucks. It's called the freakin champions league, it used to just be for the champions and now they aren't even seeded. You shouldn't be able to come 4th domestically and still be a top seed unless you're the defending champion or something.


Juve are yet to be champions, anything can happen in the next 3 games. 

The last cl spot for serie a is exciting, inter, napoli, udinese and lazio have 55 points and roma 51.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh yeah they could easily draw twice. Can't see them losing though and Milan are going to have their work cut out for them against Inter. Conte and Di Matteo have been the managers of the season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pardew > Di Matteo tbh. 

Conte has seemingly done wonders at Juve though I gotta say. Would be an amazing feat if they did manage to go undefeated.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Di Matteo for me. He came into a sinking ship filled with brats and then got the brats to do the steering towards a shore that no-one even thought was there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Di Matteo's done a brilliant job but I'd rate Padrews last 9 months over Di Matteo's two. Who would have predicted Newcastle to be within touching distance of Champo league position back in August? You would probably have gotten laughed at for even suggesting them to finish top 6 let alone potential Champo League.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

For me conte has been the manager of the season, he has resurrected the old lady. Di matteo has done a brilliant job too. No one can deny that pardew did wonders at newcastle.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Di Matteo's done a brilliant job but I'd rate Padrews last 9 months over Di Matteo's two. Who would have predicted Newcastle to be within touching distance of Champo league position back in August? You would probably have gotten laughed at for even suggesting them to finish top 6 let alone potential Champo League.


Well I thought Ba was a quality player the first time I saw him play for West Ham and that he'd be a great asset to the club that bought him. I admit however that I did not expect them to be where they are now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Well quite frankly that sucks. It's called the freakin champions league, it used to just be for the champions and now they aren't even seeded. You shouldn't be able to come 4th domestically and still be a top seed unless you're the defending champion or something.
> 
> Given how I think this season will end this is who I think the seeds should be next season:
> 
> ...


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Di Matteo's done a brilliant job but I'd rate Padrews last 9 months over Di Matteo's two. Who would have predicted Newcastle to be within touching distance of Champo league position back in August? You would probably have gotten laughed at for even suggesting them to finish top 6 let alone potential Champo League.


The savior of Chelsea


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exclusive/2012/04/29/3068554/neymar-has-overtaken-messi-as-worlds-best-says-clodoaldo 

:lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Read that yesterday. Hes getting that over-hyped, I think the only thing he can manage now is to disappoint people. Hes a great player, there is no doubt. He'd come to Barcelona, Real Madrid, and do a great job. But Clodoaldo, Pele, and whomever need to get this into their head. The further they hype him up, the higher the expectations will be, the more he is under pressure. And at 19/20, he doesn't need that in his head. He carries the hope of an entire nation for the next 10-15 years. 

As for Pardew/di Matteo, the former needs another season before he can be claimed as a class coach & manager. The latter will need time to usher in his vision before I can credibly rate him. No doubt they've both done spectacular things this season. Newcastle's success can be down to their excellent scouting, though. And Chelsea, di Matteo is playing the style of play they had under Mourinho and Ancelotti. I'd give them more time before they are critically acclaimed.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A question to Barca followers and also the rest: Should you guys have got a striker on loan during the January transfer window? With Villa out and the rest of the players not delivering on front, Messi was overburdened and at the end, it cost you guys the CL as well as the League. Could a similar setup to what Real Madrid did (with Adebayor) last season have worked out better for Barcelona? Of course, the availability of such a striker is another question.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i can understand villa being available. they could get a very good fee for him, he's getting on in age and he's had a serious injury. still a world class player though, but they could get a younger world class player. alves though is utterly baffling.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i can understand villa being available. they could get a very good fee for him, he's getting on in age and he's had a serious injury. still a world class player though, but they could get a younger world class player. alves though is utterly baffling.


There have been a few run-ins between Pep and Alves this season, Alves has been ate back from Brazil duty, too many headlines involving him and his girlfriend and an argument that involved Pep telling him that his job is to defend. Pep has now told the club that he should be sold and the club agrees, Vilanova wants rid of him as well so Pep's backing on the issue is seen as almost a leaving gift for Tito.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i guess it's similar to the ronaldinho situation then. idk who would be capable of replacing him. no one comes to mind right now


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Montoya is a good player who would get in most teams that aren't Barca, plus Alves has been poor the last 4 months or so I reckon.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Montoya is a good player who would get in most teams that aren't Barca, plus Alves has been poor the last 4 months or so I reckon.


Still selling alves would be stupid, he is one of the best full backs in the world if not the best.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We are not going to get a cl spot this season


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not sure which club you're referring to.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves doesn't get back enough, inexcusable really for a player of his pace and stamina. So many times he's left Puyol exposed, Carles can handle anyone running at him but when attackers are doubling up on him because Alves is stuck up the pitch, his lack of pace and age becomes exposed due to Alves. He's incredible going forward though, better than 99% of right wingers let alone any other right back, and has a telepathic understanding with Messi, so I definitely wouldn't want to see him go, even if I think he's been at fault for a lot of goals conceded this season. Compare that to Abidal who was absolutely faultless before his illness struck again. Montoya has been outstanding every time i've seen him play and is already better defensively (than Dani Alves), and seems to fit in effortlessly. Even if Alves is a better player, maybe the team would be better with Montoya in it. Definitely no need to buy a replacement if he does go, though I would personally much, much rather see Adriano out the door, and obviously Alba coming in. Villa though, he won't be going anywhere. Incredible miss this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

guangzhou announce they have signed barrios for 6.9 mil. utter bargain


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Probably paying him upwards of £150k a week though. 



For anyone wanting to know just how integral Alves has been for Barca: (note this was written in January of 2011) 

http://www.zonalmarking.net/2011/01/21/dani-alves/

As it says, pretty much tailor made for Barca, and his lack of 'traditional' defending is overshadowed by the other great work he does in all aspects of Barca's game.

Obviously, he hasn't been up to those high standards lately, but you can't forget what an incredible footballer he has been for Barca. I've never seen that Sid Lowe rated him as the 2nd best player in the world in 08/09, and while I think that's an exaggeration he certainly wasn't far off the mark.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I never rated Barrios too highly during his time at Dortmund, Lewandowski is twice the player that he ever was.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought that I should share this, apologies if WW2.

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/7850531/espn-magazine-sportingintelligence-global-salary-survey-espn-magazine

Some absolutely eye watering figures in there. Barcelona are well in the lead, they pay almost $80 million more than Manchester United in annual wages. You just know that football (and sports in general) is a in a mess when $138 million is considered a modest annual wage bill! Is it really any wonder that match ticket prices are so high for top level matches?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*WELL FUCK.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AndreBaker said:


> I thought that I should share this, apologies if WW2.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/7850531/espn-magazine-sportingintelligence-global-salary-survey-espn-magazine
> 
> Some absolutely eye watering figures in there. Barcelona are well in the lead, they pay almost $80 million more than Manchester United in annual wages. You just know that football (and sports in general) is a in a mess when $138 million is considered a modest annual wage bill! Is it really any wonder that match ticket prices are so high for top level matches?


by my rough estimates removing adebayor, bridge and roque santa cruz should remove 16.9 mil per year in wages. add in tevez and that becomes 27.3 mil.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> *WELL FUCK.*


The water threw you back?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Probably paying him upwards of £150k a week though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been his fan since his Sevilla days. You just can't deny his quality. Great player. Have always enjoyed watching him. Attacking wise, he's a player you'd just love to have in your team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> The water threw you back?


:mcbain

What a week to be away though. 

Pretty sad about Pep to be honest, really hit me when I saw it on TV. The guy has the best footballing philosophy I have ever seen but it has a serious burn out side effects attached to it, especially at a club like FCB. I really hope he does well elsewhere, and I definitely expect him to move out of Spain to coach elsewhere. I'll be watching him every week and will be supporting him on whatever he does. Also, lol @ the idiots who thought he quit because of the Liga and CL losses.

Pep was never a long term solution to Barca, but the ideology that he implemented into the club during those 4 years cannot be eroded. I definitely expect Tito to keep up what we currently have going. Really looking forward to next season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

pep was the definition of a long term solution


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> by my rough estimates removing adebayor, bridge and roque santa cruz should remove 16.9 mil per year in wages. add in tevez and that becomes 27.3 mil.


Until City buy more players and pay them higher wages, then loan them out again ique2

Hazard it at it again tonight. Another assist, this time a lovely cross after beating a couple of players with a Cruyff turn. He is in fabulous form, can only think his price is going up and up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^ Can't wait to see Hazard in the Prem next season as I don't see a lot of Ligue One.

Messi now has more league goals than Liverpool this season ique2


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He's a great player Seb. Doubted whether he was going to be able to carry the extra burden of Lille with key players from last year leaving with Gervinho (who contributed to like 25 goals), Cabaye (obv important), Rami & then Sow leaving in January. He has done it admirably though as they are only 7 points off the top which is huge credit to Hazard. He started slowly I thought but in 2012 he has just been ripping the league up. 17 goals & 15 assists is incredible in a team like Lille who are very much suffering from 'second season syndrome' (in terms of quality of player, anyway) after winning the league last year.

Just a thought, the Belgium attack will be scary in a few years. Hazard, Mertens & Lukaku in a front 3.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A shame Belgium didn't qualify for Euro 2012 , would have liked to see Hazzard.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Same. They'd have a great team too. Shocked they haven't qualified. Quality from back to front.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

68 and counting. See ya Gerd.

:messi


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another penalty from messi :messi


is the balon de'pénalité award slipping away


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pessi scoring dem pens.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ronaldo doesnt want to be top scorer with just penalties like messi, thats why he just passed the penalty straight down the middle for the keeper to easily save :side:











edit: brilliant cross from ronaldo there to ozil


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Damn, I flicked over to the Spurs game. Sounded like a lolworthy penalty. 










Madrid winning 2-0 anyway :downing


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Didn't expect Madrid to go up by 2-0 this early.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is a magician, greatest player of all-time without a doubt in my mind, and this is coming from a Real Madrid supporter.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'd LOL if Madrid got to 100 points to eclipse Barca's total. And to think they surrendered that lead they had too. If they didn't do that they'd be on 100 already ique2 Madrid's era :torres


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Messi is a magician, greatest player of all-time without a doubt in my mind, and this is coming from a Real Madrid supporter.


Not quite....






Greatest Serie A player of all time
Greatest World Cup Tournament of all time
Greatest Goal of all time 

The GOAT


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

DAMMIT Cristiano, how could you miss that?

Oh well, the 32nd one is coming home!

LOL @ the whistle at 2 minutes even though 3 minutes were given.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats Real Madrid.

Come home now, Jose.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congratulations to Madrid, congratulations to Jose Mourinho!




Joel said:


> Congrats Real Madrid.
> 
> Come home now, Jose.


I wish he would.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Now it's time for Ronaldo to top Messi, the 100 points and the CL next year!

Jose is smart, he's taking it easy. First year it was Copa del Rey, second year is La Liga, next year it's time for the Champions League!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Choke2Death said:


> Now it's time for Ronaldo to top Messi, the 100 points and the CL next year!
> 
> Jose is smart, he's taking it easy. First year it was Copa del Rey, second year is La Liga, next year it's time for the Champions League!!!


Or rather time for the treble next year? :cool2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How long till Seb changes his sig to a Cristiano one :torres


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Abk92 said:


> Or rather time for the treble next year? :cool2


Hopefully. 

Either that or only the CL next year, then all three together the year after that!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats to Madrid.

And LOL at Ronaldo's reaction at the end. Messi is the better player but I prefer Ronaldo so much more he makes me laugh. Can't stand Messi's personality. Happy for Ronaldo, even though I prefer Barca as a team I'd like to throw in, btw.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats Real madrid. 

Serie a is damm exicting atm.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D17 said:


> Congrats to Madrid.
> 
> And LOL at Ronaldo's reaction at the end. Messi is the better player but I prefer Ronaldo so much more he makes me laugh. Can't stand Messi's personality. Happy for Ronaldo, even though I prefer Barca as a team I'd like to throw in, btw.


Same here, I like Ronaldo more, but Messi is better than him overall. Messi's attitude is just flawless. Great player he is. One step away from becoming the GOAT. That step is winning the world cup. If you're talking about individual skill, then I think he's easily the GOAT!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid domestic team of the season without a doubt. Could have been Juve though if they hadn't drawn so many god damn games. With a striker they'd have wrapped Serie A up ages ago.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats to Madrid, an unstoppable team this year and by far. Wonderfully consistent and dominated pretty much everyone that stood in their path. 

Messi gonna Messi though. This record is probably going to win him the Ballon D'Or again even if Ronaldo won the league title. In terms of individual players, Messi overshadows Ronaldo again.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Depends on the Euros. 

If Cristiano cantscoreapenaldo has a good tournament there then he's got it in the bag. 

Then you've got the Bayern players who are likely to shine at the Euros too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*We are the champions, Yes :hb

Hope Jose stay with us.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho - 4 different leagues in 4 different countries. Just like Robben. Obviously the best in the world at what they do.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck Madrid.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Fuck Madrid.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm delighted for Ronaldo, but fuck the club. 

What a celebration.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

_*@ CGS*_ :lmao


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FACK the Ronaldo, Fack the Mourinho and Fack the Real Madrid. Facking Bullshit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

stop hating on Madrid.

Lionel Messi, what a legend. 68 goals. The new record holder.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


Greatest reply ever. Lol.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Amazing achievement by Messi but he is not now the greatest goalscorer of all time like some reports are making out. Muller achieved the previous record in less than 50 games, however what makes Messi's stat so amazing is how many assists he has contributed along the way.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Amazing achievement by Messi but he is not now the greatest goalscorer of all time like some reports are making out. Muller achieved the previous record in less than 50 games, however what makes Messi's stat so amazing is how many assists he has contributed along the way.


Barca have a new club record of 105 goals in a season, Messi has been involved in nearly 100 of those goals. 

No player in the history of this sport has ever been so prolific infront on goal in one season than Messi. Definite GOAT.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can get behind Messi much more as I have been able to watch his career thus far, as well as I presume everyone here won't have grown up watching Pele, Muller and Maradona (although the latter is likely to have been seen towards the end of his). I'd much rather go off what my own eyes tell me than what comes from highlights and stats from 30 years ago, which is usually why I say that Messi, Zidane and Ronaldo (Brazil) are the best three footballers that I've seen.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Barca have a new club record of 105 goals in a season, Messi has been involved in nearly 100 of those goals.
> 
> No player in the history of this sport has ever been so prolific infront on goal in one season than Messi. Definite GOAT.


Not even close to being the GOAT until he shines at international level.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi would be the GOAT if not for Papiss Cisse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

robben signs a new contract until 2015.


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How does Cisse do it anyway? He came out of nowhere last year at Freiburg and that mofo just keeps scoring and scoring and scoring since joining Newcastle he's made Liverpool look like clowns for spending all of that money on Carroll. I wonder what he eats for breakfast I definitely need some of that. Oh and I can't help myself (sorry Barca fans, you still have the Copa Del Rey to look forward to) HALA MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Play-offs tonight~!

Think West Ham will win this leg despite it being at Cardiff. They are in good form and have a pretty great away record this season, whilst Cardiff are a decent side like they showed vs Liverpool, but they have made a habit of choking in the play-offs in recent seasons and any team with Kenny Miller up front isn't going to score many.

:bramble


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would hate for West Ham to come up. Fat Sham is right where he belongs, and with the way they're run it would be more than humorous if they failed completely. 

Birmingham plz. If not, then Blackpool.


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

West Ham are definitely a club that should be in the Premier League. And they were getting there but yet they managed to let it slip and man Reading's resurgence has been absolutely phenomenal. Weren't they like at 16th or 17th place after the first 3, 4 games following Long's departure to West Brom?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm routing for West Ham, and failing that Blackpool.








Blues


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

fuck west ham.

fuck their fans and fuck sam allardyce.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I love this time of season, rooting for Blackpool this year

going for a 1-1 draw for tonight's match


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Routing for Malky Mackay's Cardiff; true Norwich legend and an all round great bloke. Would be funny if he showed up Dave Jones, Craig Bellamy and Jay Bothroyd after their bottle job last season. If they don't go up then I wouldn't mind Paul Lambert signing Peter Whittingham, he's a dangerous player with great technique.

As for West Ham, surely they'll be fucked if they don't go up this season? I mean, they've had a big outlay for a champs team this season, Nolan, Vaz Te, Maynard, Baldock and Taylor must have all cost a fair wedge, then you have to factor in that they were already in huge debt. I don't think that dildo Dave is that rich.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

1-0 to West Ham. :barry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

These Dani Alves leaving rumours that are getting bigger by the day have got me terrified.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

where would he go


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



KagStar13 said:


> West Ham are definitely a club that should be in the Premier League. And they were getting there but yet they managed to let it slip and man Reading's resurgence has been absolutely phenomenal. Weren't they like at 16th or 17th place after the first 3, 4 games following Long's departure to West Brom?


Yeah they were almost bottom of the table around September time.

As for West Ham, and any club that is; no team deserves to be in the Premier League by devine right. They were relegated fair & square last year, close to dropping for a few years before too. That's why they're in the Championship and they didn't do enough to get up automatically.

They're a fairly big club, no doubt, but so are other clubs that are in the same league & some below like Sheff Wednesday. You have to earn you right to be in the Premier League, something we won't be in next season unfortunately, and thanks to our clueless owners it's all of our own doing and we might be there for a while, maybe forever.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> where would he go


Apparently that nothing but money club Anzhi have lined up a massive bid for him this summer. City and PSG are reportedly interested too. 

A lot of stories going around that Dani hasn't been the same since his divorce. He's been frustrated and apparently got into a few heated arguments with Pep. It would be ridiculous to sell him, simply because there isn't anyone out there to replace him. And as silly as it sounds, getting rid of Messi's best friend at the club probably isn't a good idea at the moment, especially considering Pep's departure.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

As good as Alves is (and that's arguably the best RB in the world (arguably because of Lahm), if Anzhi came in with a monster bid (£25m upwards), I think Barca should accept.

Purely because their financial situation isn't that good and Dani is hitting 29. He still has years as an elite player (Cole is showing that), but his value will start to go down.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> Yeah they were almost bottom of the table around September time.
> 
> As for West Ham, and any club that is; no team deserves to be in the Premier League by devine right. They were relegated fair & square last year, close to dropping for a few years before too. That's why they're in the Championship and they didn't do enough to get up automatically.
> 
> They're a fairly big club, no doubt, but so are other clubs that are in the same league & some below like Sheff Wednesday. You have to earn you right to be in the Premier League, something we won't be in next season unfortunately, and thanks to our clueless owners it's all of our own doing and we might be there for a while, maybe forever.


I don't want to be a doom merchant, but Blackburn could go down to league one within the next few years, there's a big possibility of that happening if Venkys are still running the club. Darker times could be ahead.

We (Norwich) had a massive downward spiral between 2005-2009 due to our then shit chief executive (Neil Doncaster, who is now destroying the SPL) and weak chairman (Roger Munby) who were unable to effectively advise the honest yet clueless pairing of Delia Smith and Michael Wynn Jones. Since the boardroom had a massive turnover in the summer of 2009 the club has had a massive rise in fourtunes, our new chief executive David McNally was responsible for the ruthless yet correct sacking of Bryan Gunn, he also personally head hunted Paul Lambert, the first time our club has taken this approach since Robert Chase was chairman! Our new chairman Alan Bowkett has managed to bring our debts down from nearly £30 million to just £6 million in three years, that's a massive achievement when you bare in mind that one year was spent in league one and another in the champs, Paul Lambert has also been well backed financially that whole time. 

I really believe that a club can't function properly if it doesn't have a quality board. How did the Venkys pass the fit and proper owners' tests? Baffling.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Apparently that nothing but money club Anzhi have lined up a massive bid for him this summer. City and PSG are reportedly interested too.
> 
> A lot of stories going around that Dani hasn't been the same since his divorce. He's been frustrated and apparently got into a few heated arguments with Pep. It would be ridiculous to sell him, simply because there isn't anyone out there to replace him. And as silly as it sounds, getting rid of Messi's best friend at the club probably isn't a good idea at the moment, especially considering Pep's departure.


if you want, we could give you bosingwa for 5 million. or whatever you have in the back of your car and a stick of gum


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Stop hating on Bos, redead. We gotta believe in him until after Munich.

THE BOS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Not to mention Barca will probably take that deal and turn him into a £30m player :terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> As good as Alves is (and that's arguably the best RB in the world (arguably because of Lahm), if Anzhi came in with a monster bid (£25m upwards), I think Barca should accept.
> 
> Purely because their financial situation isn't that good and Dani is hitting 29. He still has years as an elite player (Cole is showing that), but his value will start to go down.


Thing is Alves has such amazing stamina, even if he slows down he will still be such a force. I don't see what the use is in selling a defender when we are already stretched to the limit in terms of defender. 



redeadening said:


> if you want, we could give you bosingwa for 5 million. or whatever you have in the back of your car and a stick of gum


That unibrow is worth at least double that. 

By the way....


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/584/brazil/2012/05/01/3073311/neymar-is-already-better-than-cristiano-ronaldo-says-luis

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Best thing for Neymar would be to spend 3-4 years at a club like PSG and then move on to an elite club.

Gotta love Ganso's bit about Neymar on their lol.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

With Alves getting on, it'll be hard to keep on as he does so excellently, as it requires his burning pace and stamina, but he still has two years at the top so I'd definitely keep hold of him. Alves is definitely the best RB for Barca, even if individually I rate Lahm over him. 












AndreBaker said:


> Routing for Malky Mackay's Cardiff; true Norwich legend and an all round great bloke. Would be funny if he showed up Dave Jones, Craig Bellamy and Jay Bothroyd after their bottle job last season. If they don't go up then I wouldn't mind Paul Lambert signing Peter Whittingham, he's a dangerous player with great technique.
> 
> As for West Ham, surely they'll be fucked if they don't go up this season? I mean, they've had a big outlay for a champs team this season, Nolan, Vaz Te, Maynard, Baldock and Taylor must have all cost a fair wedge, then you have to factor in that they were already in huge debt. I don't think that dildo Dave is that rich.


True. Their average wage bill is higher than Newcastle's, Bilbao's & Napoli's wage bill. Bonkers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

David Villa to start training next week...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AndreBaker said:


> I don't want to be a doom merchant, but Blackburn could go down to league one within the next few years, there's a big possibility of that happening if Venkys are still running the club. Darker times could be ahead.


I know. It's a distinct possibility as long as they're in charge. We've not been strong financially since Jack Walker died, but we were only one of four or five clubs turning a profit until Venky's took over.

Our finances were managed well when John Williams was in charge. Now we're in deep shit. Those cunts have re-mortgaged the stadium and have already borrowed on what they thought would be next year's Premier League money. Our wage bill was dramatically cut in January with Roberts, Nelsen, Samba, Andrews all moved on. We still need to shift Grella & Salgado who are on big money and who don't play. Fortunately we've got a good academy that has helped us out and still could. We've just got to the Youth Cup Final and there's a couple of players already touted for big futures.



AndreBaker said:


> I really believe that a club can't function properly if it doesn't have a quality board. How did the Venkys pass the fit and proper owners' tests? Baffling.


Fuck knows. They've not been back in the country since they got some stick from the fans going into the DW Stadium in December. In 18 months they've managed to turn us into a laughing stock and take us down a division when they were so sure they could get us into the Champions League on a £5m budget. Absolute arseholes.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nice to hear Villa is training.


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

if blackburn go down that's going to be a hard one to accept but with the goal difference as it is QPR do have a definite edge. I just wonder since Southampton replicated Norwich's feat of back to back promotions do you guys think they'll have as good a first season back in the BPL as Norwich did? oh and it's Birmingham v Blackpool now, think the tangerines can just scrape through to the playoff final.(Y)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well yesterday's play off match didn't go the way I want it, hopefully Blackpool can pull out a win tonight as much as I like Hughton I just can't stand the football Birmingham play

Edit: I believe Southampton can stay up next season, they've got a manager who i believe will be England manager one day, they've also got a centre foward who could potentially score tham 15+ goals in the premiership in Ricky Lambert and I think they are finincially secure with a fair bit to spend 

Can see Reading staying up next season aswell with the finincial backing they have got since they got took over althought I did say the same about QPR earlier this season


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



KagStar13 said:


> if blackburn go down that's going to be a hard one to accept but with the goal difference as it is QPR do have a definite edge. *I just wonder since Southampton replicated Norwich's feat of back to back promotions do you guys think they'll have as good a first season back in the BPL as Norwich did?* oh and it's Birmingham v Blackpool now, think the tangerines can just scrape through to the playoff final.(Y)


It depends on quite a few variables:

1) *How many of Southampton's squad can make the step up?* Out of last season's Norwich championship squad John Ruddy, Russell Martin, Marc Tierney, Adam Drury, Zak Whitbread, David Fox, Andrew Surman, Wes Hoolahan and Grant Holt have all started at least a dozen prem games each this season while looking adequate at worst. That's nine players that players that we already had that were good enough. It's important to have a decent base number of prem quality players already in the squad in order to maintain continuity and overcome potential dressing room schisms and cashflow problems. So what potential players do saints have? Who knows! The problem is that you could assume that Ricky Lambert, Adam Lallana and Kelvin Davis would all make the step up, but the transition from quality champs player to coping in the premiership isn't that natural. Some players may even suprise Saint's fans in a positive way, not many Norwich fans expected Marc Tierney to become such a revelation in the prem before getting injured, he looked average in the champs. Another Norwich left back Adam Drury also suprised many of the City faithful by rolling back the years with his brilliant individual defensive performances, many had written off Adam due to years of long term injury problems.

You could compare Ricky Lambert to Holt by saying that the former scored more than the latter in the champs, but it doesn't mean that Lambert's qualities will be appropriate for the prem. Holt scores a lot of self created goals and also makes great runs into the box which has given our more than capable attacking midfielders an outlet. From what I've seen, Lambert scores a lot of headed goals and long rangers, his ability to continue scoring these will heavily rely on the quality of Southampton's wingers and full backs in the final third (can they step up?), I also suspect that we see him score a lot less screamers due to the massive change in quality of the keepers he will be facing and defenders that will be marking him. Jason Scotland and Sylvain Ebanks-Blake are great examples of strikers who scored a lot of goals in the championship yet failed to make it in the prem. Only time will tell with Lambert.

Expanding on the idea of the great gap in quality between champs and prem keepers, let's consider Kelvin Davis. The Saint's keeper has easily been the best shot stopper in the champs this season and was rightly voted into te division's PFA team of the year. What does this mean for his chances in the prem? Will let's rewind back to the 2005/2006 season when Davis was playing for Sunderland and was horribly out of his depth, why was this? Davis has always been a good shotstopper but has massive shortcomings on collecting high balls/crosses and dominating his area, most prem managers are smart enough to exploit his lack of height/physical presence and know to target him with difficult high balls in to the six yard box. Davis also has below average positional sense and fails to fulfill the sweeper keeper role that top flight teams need, he generally stays rooted to his line and fails to read/cut out long balls over the top of his defence. A keeper that fails to stop the route one supply and long balls towards the channels forces his defence to come back deeper, forcing even more pressure on himself and his team mates. Davis' lack of height and below average positional sense also combines in leaving him susceptible to long range shots, ironic considering my point about ricky Lambert! I feel that Southampton will need a new keeper unless Nigel Adkins has the tactical nouse to support Kelvin Davis' weaknesses, which brings me to...

2) *Does Nigel Adkins have the tactical nouse to deal with the premier league?* Norwich's 2004/2005 premier league squad was far better than our current 2011/2012 squad, on paper at least, yet the current team has outperformed Robert Green, Darren Huckerby, Damien Francis, Youssef Safri, Dean Ashton and the rest due to one major factor. Paul Lambert is tactically far more superior than Nigel Worthington. When Worthy managed us in the prem every game was set up playing for a draw, regardless of whether we were home, away or playing a top or bottom side. We played for draws, so we generally got draws, unless we were playing the top half sides, then we would usually get hammerings! Worthington had one game plan which rarely worked, Paul Lambert has a plan A, B, C and D. It's impossible to predict a current Norwich City line up in regards to personel, formation or tactics, Lambert has created a flexibility within the squad that has enabled us to adapt to most opposition sides. The simple difference between a good paper side under achieving and an average paper side over acieving is great tactics and man management. Does Nigel Adkins have the knowledge to maximise his squad's potential? Is he a Lambert or a Worthington?

3) *Will Nigel Adkins be backed financially and bring in the right players?* I'm guessing that Adkins will be backed because he has been so far, so will he bring in the correct type of player? I'm guessing that he will based on his signings so far, he seems to target young gems from the lower leagues and looks capable of getting the best out of players who have previously failed at other similar sized clubs (Billy Sharp). If Nigel Adkins can avoid making the mistakes that QPR made last summer when they ripped apart their squad while throwing in a few arrogant overpaid tossers then he will have done okay.

As you can see, Southampton's future next season is hardly a foregone conclusion, there are far too many variables to make a solid prediction either way. *If there's a Saint's fan on the boards reading this then it would be nice to recieve some information that could fill in the gaps!*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Southampton should do fine next year. Adkins has done a brilliant job at the Saints, the fact we are back in the premiership when we was not excepted to up this year. 

The squad it self is fine but I do hope throughout the transfer window we buy at least a side back, a centre back and possible a winger. From what i understand the owners are pretty rich so i except Nigel to get at least £10 mill to spend on players.

As for Rickie i reckon he should do fine in the premiership. The reason i say this is because people said he won't hack the championship but he did. I know the premiership is harder then the championship but i reckon Rickie will able to cope with it.

by the way AndreBaker nice post.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Derby between the milan teams tommorow should be interesting. Lets hope Roma get to the europa league at least, so we must win tommorow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto, Montoya, Puyol, Mascherano, Adriano, Keita, Busquets, Thiago, Iniesta, Messi and Pedro.

Last home game with Pep as manager.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Busquets and Messi seem to be the only ever-presents.

No surprise to see Keita given a lot of game time either in the past few weeks, Pep's best chum. Catalan derby, great occassion for Pep's last Camp Nou game. Hopefully it'll be the Iniesta show like it was against Malaga. Can Messi get to 50 league goals?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a banner for Pep. Brings tears.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi with dem free kicks

AWWWW YEAHHHH stunning.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Madrid probably playing their worst match?
Poor in every department. Sloppy defence very well dealt with by Granada.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*70 goals in a season is fucking nuts and there's still 2 and a bit games left for him to add to that total.*



EGame said:


> Pinto, Montoya, Puyol, Mascherano, Adriano, Keita, Busquets, Thiago, Iniesta, Messi and Pedro.
> 
> Last home game with Pep as manager.


*Thoughts on Alves and Fabregas this season?*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If Messi can finish the season with 50 La Liga goals and 75 goals overall, the OCD in me would be very pleased.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi is too good, they should be forced into finding a way to handicap him, it's just unfair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

70 goals for Messi this season. Nobody will beat this record except for Messi himself. 



Seabs said:


> *70 goals in a season is fucking nuts and there's still 2 and a bit games left for him to add to that total.*
> 
> 
> *Thoughts on Alves and Fabregas this season?*


Alves- Poor defending good on attack. 

Fabregas- Horrendous. 

MESSSI AGAIN! 

71 goals, 20 hat tricks. 

Goodnight.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi 71 goals. 29 assists. 100 goals contributed to.

Calling Cesc "horrendous" is a bit strong. He's contributed to more goals than anyone else in the Liga (for Barca) barring Messi ofc.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Okay Messi, 1 more goal in the league, and then a hat-trick in the Copa. Argh, who am I kidding? He's going to score too many goals


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi 72 goals 29 assists


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOL.. DDT there by Ronaldo


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

the awkward moment when i type 70 goals 29 assists. then messi scores another, i edit the post to change it to 71 goals then see he scores again. :messi


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Special momemt after that goal.*



EGame said:


> 70 goals for Messi this season. Nobody will beat this record except for Messi himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I was talking about their form this season with my brother and yeah I agree that Fabregas has had a bad season despite being their 2nd top scorer. Looked extremely ordinary this season alongside Xavi and Iniesta and even compared to Thiago, Keita and Busquets.

I think Alves has had a poor season too. Obviously isn't the team primarily for his defending but I don't think he's been anywhere near good enough going forward to make up for it. Plus he really hasn't delivered in the important matches for me.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fabregas is a talented midfielder, he's just not showing it. 

Alves is rumoured to be on his way out. To be fair though, I'm would love to have a strong fullbacks who are more defence oriented than attack. 

Someone like David Alaba would be a dream signing for me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LOLOLOLOL! Granada's defender!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm tearing up.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alaba will be a midfielder, he has played the full back role very well, but he will be a midfielder.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I didn't watch the Barca game. Congrats to Messi for all his contributions this season. Absolutely G.O.A.T in club football. Only one trophy away from becoming the G.0.A.T of all time, and that's the World Cup. Fuck Pele! butt-hurt over Messi's achievements. 

Madrid were way below average tonight. Poor display by the whole team. First half was cluster fuck, but they waked up in the second. Also a big LOL at the Granada player that threw a bottle hitting the ref. Wtf was wrong with him?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wow, 50 goals in the league, i bet he is going to enjoy lifting the La Liga trophy at the end of the season


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Special team. Special players. Special manager. Special moment.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Funny thing is, Ronaldo would probably swap La Liga for the Pichichi :downing

Goodbye sweet Pep. As for Messi, run out of superlatives :leo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I doubt that about the title swap....

This Madrid team will never be remembered like Pep's Barca though.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well Madrid aren't winning the champions league anytime soon so no comparison will ever need to be made. Robben remaining at Bayern till 2015 = Munich replacing Barcelona as the best team in Europe.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayren Munich aren't even the best team in their own country...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's cool, they'll settle for being the best in Europe instead. You know the reason the champions league concept was created.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> That's cool, they'll settle for being the best in Europe instead. You know the reason the champions league concept was created.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yep, I get that, but Dortmund will still carry on beating them pretty much everytime they play eachother and will get the league title having played better football for the time being.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If you beat the best Europe has to offer you are best team in Europe. Simple as that. Munich have beaten City, outclassed Marseille, embarrassed Basle, outplayed Madrid and now have got to get the job done against Chelsea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Well Madrid aren't winning the champions league anytime soon so no comparison will ever need to be made. Robben remaining at Bayern till 2015 = Munich replacing Barcelona as the best team in Europe.





Henry Hill said:


> That's cool, they'll settle for being the best in Europe instead. You know the reason the champions league concept was created.












Even if Bayern or Chelsea win I'd still say Barca are the best team in Europe.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They still can't beat Dortmund at home though, just saying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow @ Messi. This motherfucker is unstoppable!

Oh well, at least we should be getting our 100 points thanks to that own goal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dortmund are a great team with a rosy future but Bayern are on another level in Europe at the moment and are one match away from overshadowing their rivals achievements.



> Even if Bayern or Chelsea win I'd still say Barca are the best team in Europe.


You can say it. Terry or Lahm lifting the trophy on the biggest night of the domestic season is a more powerful statement though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> You can say it. Terry or Lahm lifting the trophy on the biggest night of the domestic season is a more powerful statement though.


It wont be Terry, but hopefully the winners will be wearing blue that night!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought he had been permitted to lift the trophy now.....


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yea, I thought I read that too...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> I thought he had been permitted to lift the trophy now.....


Really? Well, it's good for him if true.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> You can say it. Terry or Lahm lifting the trophy on the biggest night of the domestic season is a more powerful statement though.


But heres the thing. If Chelsea finish 5th & still win the trophy does it still mean they can be considered the best team in europe even though they are not even the 4th best team in their own country?

And yeah Terry is permitted now I believe


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In my book yes. How many premiership teams would have had the steel to take it to Barca like Chelsea did over the two legs? No team domestically matched that type of performance in England. The champions league is a far more intense tournament and much harder to win. The fact that it has yet to be defended only adds to its mystique. 

I can't think of any league winner of 2012 who wouldn't swap their season for Chelsea's should Chelsea go on to win the champions league. As a fan I'd take ninth place if it meant winning the most prestigious prize in club football. Obviously this isn't the case for everyone though, I do understand where you're coming from.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Honestly, I'd rather United won the league every year with the rest being a bonus, the Champions League being a huge bonus. But since we won't win the league this year I'd swap our season for winning the cup and Champions League yea.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fair enough, I'm no longer invested week in week out with a club so I've forgotten what that feels like during the course of a domestic season. 

I still don't think the premiership is over though, City have a very hard match tmr and go into it with a very poor away record.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> In my book yes. How many premiership teams would have had the steel to take it to Barca like Chelsea did over the two legs? No team domestically matched that type of performance in England. The champions league is a far more intense tournament and much harder to win. The fact that it has yet to be defended only adds to its mystique.


But at the same time couldn't you say that that is more of RDM getting his tactics spot on as well as Chelsea being very motivated and playing well on the days rather than Chelsea being potentially the best team in Europe?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If only avb was sacked in january


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> But heres the thing. If Chelsea finish 5th & still win the trophy does it still mean they can be considered the best team in europe even though they are not even the 4th best team in their own country?


RDM hasn't been in charge all season though. If he had been, Chelsea wouldn't be 5th. They've improved immeasurably since he took over.

Champions League is the daddy. If you win it, you've been the best team in Europe that season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If we do win the Champions League, Terry better allow Lampard to be the one to raise it first.

For some reason I get confident about the final each day. Not because we're better than them, because we're not. But it just feels like it's time.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Chain Gang solider said:


> But at the same time couldn't you say that that is more of RDM getting his tactics spot on as well as Chelsea being very motivated and playing well on the days rather than Chelsea being potentially the best team in Europe?


To be the best you've got to beat the best, whatever way it has to be done. City/United aren't becoming the best in Europe by dominating their national league and neither are Madrid or Dortmund. Champions League is the ultimate test of big teams taking on the big teams to find out which team is the best in the big situations.

Barca I think still have the best team on paper and play the highest quality football but they didn't take their chances against a Chelsea team who stood firm over three hours in a courageous manner befitting of being labelled Europe's finest team of 2012.

As far as Villas Boas is concerned I think the reinvigorated Chelsea team has far less to do with the old guard being allowed back into the team and much more to do with the improved atmosphere since those members of the old guard decided to stop acting like spoilt brats when Boas departed. That's not to say that Boas didn't get things wrong because he did but the players need to take a look at themselves in the mirror too. Their behaviour was appalling.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> In my book yes. How many premiership teams would have had the steel to take it to Barca like Chelsea did over the two legs? No team domestically matched that type of performance in England. The champions league is a far more intense tournament and much harder to win. The fact that it has yet to be defended only adds to its mystique.
> 
> I can't think of any league winner of 2012 who wouldn't swap their season for Chelsea's should Chelsea go on to win the champions league. As a fan I'd take ninth place if it meant winning the most prestigious prize in club football. Obviously this isn't the case for everyone though, I do understand where you're coming from.


Totally disagree. The league is every team's base. It's played over a very long period, against many different styles in different circumstances, especially in England where the opposition is so diverse. I just fail to see how someone can be classed as the best team in Europe from winning the CL alone, particularly when Chelsea have had their fair share of luck on their way to the final. We got to the final in 05/06, were we we the 2nd best side in Europe? Absolutely not. We scraped CL football on the last day domestically. Dortmund are a better side than Munich right now, they've proved it with setting the new benchmark of 81 points in a BuLi season, over 34 games. They finished 8 points above Munich, and a massive 10 points above last season, with Bayern finishing 3rd last season, 2nd this, and BVB have beaten them 4 times in a row in the league, playing better football. I don't think there is much disputing that they are the better side with such domination over Munich over the last 2 years, regardless of Bayern's European exploits.

I agree with you saying about RDM though. As good as he has been, a lot has also come down to him playing the way Chelsea know rather than anything individually exceptional, and as you say the players stop acting like spoilt bitches. AVB will always be portrayed as the villain but the conduct of some of the players was unaccpetable. Saying they would have done x or y had he been in charge of the side at the start of the season is nonsense as the job was a completely different prospect at the start of the summer, rather than salvaging something in the second half of the season, which he has done very well. The true qualities of RdM will be seen when he has a full season. He has probably earned the job now, but it's still scpetical whether he can give them the changes they need, which is why AVB was brought in in the first place. Changes are still very much needed regardless of their recent very good form. They just need to be done more sensibly and with more foresight than trying to change the philosophy of the club in 5 minutes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I dont get how were lucky to make it to the final

FA cup and the league? we're had our luck, but we fought for every inch of the champions league


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> RDM hasn't been in charge all season though. If he had been, Chelsea wouldn't be 5th. They've improved immeasurably since he took over.
> 
> Champions League is the daddy. If you win it, you've been the best team in Europe that season.


Questionably. Quite a few managers tend to do better when they take over from someone half way through the season simply because it's something fresh and morale tends to be slightly higher. Remember Kenny Last Jan - May. We were screaming for him to take over In April and now look. 




Henry Hill said:


> To be the best you've got to beat the best, whatever way it has to be done. City/United aren't becoming the best in Europe by dominating their national league and neither are Madrid or Dortmund. Champions League is the ultimate test of big teams taking on the big teams to find out which team is the best in the big situations.
> 
> Barca I think still have the best team on paper and play the highest quality football but they didn't take their chances against a Chelsea team who stood firm over three hours in a courageous manner befitting of being labelled Europe's finest team of 2012.
> 
> As far as Villas Boas is concerned I think the reinvigorated Chelsea team has far less to do with the old guard being allowed back into the team and much more to do with the improved atmosphere since those members of the old guard decided to stop acting like spoilt brats when Boas departed. That's not to say that Boas didn't get things wrong because he did but the players need to take a look at themselves in the mirror too. Their behaviour was appalling.


Agree with you on saying that teams like United/City are not becoming the best by dominating their league (even though I think it helps to an extent) but surely you can't base who the best team in Europe is on one season? Barca bossed the league for 3 years and have been at least in the Semis since 2008. Even this year while they didn't win either the Champo League or League I believe they have won 3 trophies thus far and potentially four while finishing 2nd in the league & Semi's of Champo League. Hardly a sharp decline to cost them the title of best team in Europe if you ask me. Really think it was more of Chelsea getting the right tactics over the legs.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Totally disagree. The league is every team's base. It's played over a very long period, against many different styles in different circumstances, especially in England where the opposition is so diverse. I just fail to see how someone can be classed as the best team in Europe from winning the CL alone, particularly when Chelsea have had their fair share of luck on their way to the final. We got to the final in 05/06, were we we the 2nd best side in Europe? Absolutely not. We scraped CL football on the last day domestically. Dortmund are a better side than Munich right now, they've proved it with setting the new benchmark of 81 points in a BuLi season, over 34 games. They finished 8 points above Munich, and a massive 10 points above last season, with Bayern finishing 3rd and have beaten them 4 times in a row in the league, playing better football I don't think there is much disputing that they are the better side with such domination over Munich over the last 2 years, regardless of Bayern's European exploits.


Credit to Dortmund, I'm not denying that's impressive but if Munich win the champions league having defeated and outplayed Madrid along the way then that quite frankly is a far superior achievement. Until Dortmund replicate their league form in Europe I don't think they can be considered in the same class as Munich regardless of their results against one another. Champions League doesn't give you the same breathing room as the league, a few mistakes and you're on the plane back home. On the other hand look how many times the title has been up for grab this season not to mention the race for 3rd and 4th place.

@chaingang - Aren't tactics a crucial part of what decides which team is better?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Over one game yes. When it comes to deciding a years worth of build up. I don't think so.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

But the one game thing is where I would use my argument to say that it's more impressive. It isn't like the league where Barca could afford to lose to Chelsea and then recover points against other European teams like you can domestically. It was all centered around 3 hours of highly intense, football with everything on the line and tactics absolutely crucial in determining who progressed as the better team. Barca might have played better football but in the end they were not the better team. Chelsea were, they beat the best team in Europe where City / United would most likely have crumbled.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can't go along with any theory that suggests Liverpool were the best team in Europe in 2005 :blatter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barcelona gets a penalty/penalties every game, cheap.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can understand that winning the Champions League brings more glamour, fame and publicity to your club. In 2005 when we won the league for the first time in 50 years, it was talked about, until Liverpool who finished 5th went and won the Champions League.

But I don't think it makes you the best. How can you be the best when you can't even keep up in your league?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If only RDM had managed at the start, who knows.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We need to win the champions league for the reasons in the following order

1) We've never done it. It would be epic and cement us a great club in history
2) It will give us a position of power for next season and the transfer market 
3) Take the pressure off the players and managers immensely from now on
4) great reward for a hell of a crop of players who always came so close but no dice


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> I can understand that winning the Champions League brings more glamour, fame and publicity to your club. In 2005 when we won the league for the first time in 50 years, it was talked about, until Liverpool who finished 5th went and won the Champions League.
> 
> But I don't think it makes you the best. How can you be the best when you can't even keep up in your league?


Because the league is about consistent results against a huge variety of opponents featuring a number of clubs who are familiar/have a history with one another. The Champions League is about taking out the best Europe has to offer in a far more pressurized situation (especially since they abolished the second group stage) where the opponents are far less familiar with one another. 

Simply put Chelsea beating Barca and Bayern would be more impressive than anything City and United have done this season and if they do so they more than deserve to be hailed as Europes best team. Not the best quality maybe but the best for finding ways to beat arguably 2 of the 3 best teams on paper in the whole of Europe.



> If only RDM had managed at the start, who knows.


Or perhaps if the inmates weren't constantly allowed to run the asylum making it incredibly difficult for any new manager to come in and maintain authority.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi has scored 72 goals thus far this season.RLY, 72? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's pretty amazing. Someone is going to have to really shine at the Euros to stop him from winning world player of the year again.

Very important few months coming up for Big Match Robben.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BIG GAME ROBBEN

He said that if Bayern can't win the Champions League, then he is happy that it will be us to win it. Once a blue...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

didnt he hate us? or was it just mourinho he hated


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Their relationship slowly and slowly got worse. Mourinho wanted him to play near the end of the season, but he wasn't 100% and didn't want to risk further injury, so Mourinho saw that as him not fighting for the team.

Then in the second season, Mourinho got annoyed at his constant injury problems. But he was still a key player for us when fit.

Then in first half of Robben's last season, Ballack and Shevchenko arrived, Duff was sold, Joe Cole got a lengthy injury and Wright-Phillips sucked with us, so the shape changed to accommodate 4 midfielders (Makelele at CDM, Essien at RCM, Lampard at LCM and Ballack at CAM) with Sheva and Drogba up front together. Which left Robben on the bench a lot until it changed back in the second half of the season when Mourinho had enough with Sheva's shit form.

Robben was on the last year of his contract and didn't show any signs to resign and his father who is his agent was whoring him everywhere, so we decided to sell to Madrid.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The team you had back then was absolutely immense. Just a shame that Robben and Duff were so injury prone. People forget just how brilliant Duff was for a few years.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I still like Duff nowadays


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We are shit


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> It's pretty amazing. Someone is going to have to really shine at the Euros to stop him from winning world player of the year again.
> 
> Very important few months coming up for Big Match Robben.


I honestly don't believe anyone has a chance. Penaldo would have to put on the performance of his life, but in reality it's unlikely he will even get past the group stages :. 

It's almost astonishing to believe that we will likely not live long enough to see this record get beaten or if it ever will that is.

inb4 Messi breaks it next season. 

Also, that snake Rosell has said that the door will always be open for Pep if he choses to return in the future. A lot of people believe he will come back to Barca one day (me including), but I'm glad the club has come out to say this and allow him to return on his own terms if he choses to.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Prediction for Serie A.
Inter 1-2 Milan 
Cagliari 2-2 Juve


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> We need to win the champions league for the reasons in the following order
> 
> 1) We've never done it. It would be epic and cement us a great club in history
> 2) It will give us a position of power for next season and the transfer market
> ...


Terry,Lampard,Drogba,Cech,Cole all deserve a Champions League, this is their best chance other than 2008.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Prediction for Serie A.
> Inter 2-1 Milan
> Cagliari 2-2 Juve


fixed :torres


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> The team you had back then was absolutely immense. Just a shame that Robben and Duff were so injury prone. People forget just how brilliant Duff was for a few years.


Duff was just amazing for us. I was gutted when he left and we missed him more than I imagined we would, which was a hell of a lot. It's a pity he had so many injuries because he was fantastic.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Matador said:


> Terry,Lampard,Drogba,Cech,Cole all deserve a Champions League, this is their best chance other than 2008.


No Terry deserves fuck all. His "world class" reputation was built by the media and he's fortunate to have already achieved the things he has. 


The others I agree with however.

(Snowman if you're reading buddy please don't red rep for me this one. I don't think my pride can take it.)


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Who has had more penalties this season, Messi or Ronaldo? It has to be close.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Who has had more penalties this season, Messi or Ronaldo? It has to be close.


Ronaldo, i think ronaldo has 13 while messi 12 with messi missing 2 and ronaldo 1, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Does that mean that they have had the same amount only Messi has missed more or that Ronaldo has had one more penalty than Messi?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I thought you didn't like Lampard either, Henry Hill?

Yeah, our 04-05 squad was immense. 04-05, Duff and Robben absolutely running rampant on the Premier League. Duff was brilliant. Pace, skill, assists and goals. But like Robben, he was injury prone too. Joe Cole used to boss it as well. When he came on he always played as he had something to prove and would do something really good.

Defence was solid. Least goals conceded in Premier League history. Cech in best in the world form. Ferreira playing his best football. Riccy, Terry and Gallas filling the other spots. Midfield of Claude "THE GOAT" Makelele, Lampard scoring from everywhere and the industrious Tiago. And up front, Drogba, who was still settling in and wasn't so much the goalscorer he is now, but worked so hard for the team.

That season was special and if Robben didn't get injured in that away game at Blackburn, we'd have won the Champions League, imo.

Edit: Holy shit, how could I forget, Eidur Gudjohnsen?! Guy was such a good player for us. Linked up midfield and attack so well.

His and Hasselbaink's partnership prior to the Abramovich era :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Does that mean that they have had the same amount only Messi has missed more or that Ronaldo has had one more penalty than Messi?


Ronaldo has 13 penalties and he converted 12 and messi had 12 and converted 10. I guess so.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Thanks for the stats, exceptionally close anyway.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> I thought you didn't like Lampard either, Henry Hill?
> 
> Yeah, our 04-05 squad was immense. 04-05, Duff and Robben absolutely running rampant on the Premier League. Duff was brilliant. Pace, skill, assists and goals. But like Robben, he was injury prone too. Joe Cole used to boss it as well. When he came on he always played as he had something to prove and would do something really good.
> 
> ...


Re: Lampard - I never said I didn't like him as a player, I just never rated him as world class. Unlike Terry, his contributions to the team haven't been based on empty praises like "leader of men" and "brave to the bone." His goalscoring record is outstanding.

And yeah Gudjohnsen was awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Damien Duff at his peak was one of my favourite players to watch. He was SO good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anyone watching the Milan derby? Inter are completely killing AC Milan. :lmao

Diego Milito on goat time once again. I love the guy.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol at Julio Cesar trying to play some mindgames with Ibra. Then Ibra talking some stuff back after the goal. Can tell there is no hard feelings. Just some fun between old friends.

Should never have been a penalty though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah this milan match is awesome, no way it's finishing 11 v 11


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Inter are getting screwed. Disallowed goal that looks like it went over the line and then one of the stupidest penalties ever.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

JUVE IS FIXING THE LEAGUE

UEFALONA IS BEHIND THIS


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Inter are getting screwed. Disallowed goal that looks like it went over the line and then one of the stupidest penalties ever.


Those goals are always impossible for a ref to spot. Its a good decision to rather disallow something that isnt clear then to allow it.
Stupid penalty though. But Cesar should be lucky he didnt get his second yellow card for his antics before the penalty. 
It was clear as day. But I think the ref felt the pressure from the penalty that he didnt dare to send him off.

Im gonna say it ends 2-2. Milan isnt impressing anyone tonight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

From the refs angle and the way prince went over i can understand why he gave the penalty


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

IBRAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol Inter. smh.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wesley holy shit


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

PENALTY

holy shit what a game

MILIIIIIIIITTOOOO GOAT.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is fantastic :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another pen!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

DIEEEEEEGOOO MILITO hat trick!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Amazing 70-yard burst from that Inter player, powered past four AC players with an impressive mix of speed and ball control.

Can't quite make out the name on the back, looks like...err...ZANETTI?!

Edit: WHACK! Gollllaaazoooo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

MAICONNNNNNNNNN

UNREAL.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Maicon screamer!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That Maicon goal was immense.

Congratulations Juventus.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Chiellini getting raped by the fans :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Haha fuck you Zlatan. Enjoy you're nothingness. 

I genuinely feel bad for Allegri though, class manager.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHH FORZA JUVEEEEE SCUDETTO IS OURS


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well that was the most entertaining Serie A match I've watched all year. Great to see Snejder looking back to his old self again just in time for the Euros. 

Also Zlatan's best ever season and for once he fails to win the league lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats juventus. Abate is so overrated, he is such a shit right back, cant believe people say he is good. Inter deserve to beat milan, maicon goal was amazing. Milito is a boss. At least zlatan did not flop in a big game lol. I hope Snejder keeps up these form, i would love to see Netherlands win the euros.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Napoli to get 4th champions league spot?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Decided not to watch the Milan game, didn't think it would be worth my time. From these comments it looks like I was wrong. 

Is that most of the top leagues decided now? Just France that isn't certain?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This game was one of the best serie a games i watch this season. I really enjoyed it as a neutral.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Suley said:


> Napoli to get 4th champions league spot?


There is no 4th spot

Germany stole it


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> There is no 4th spot
> 
> Germany stole it


Oh.. my bad


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If it wasnt us, i wanted napoli to get the 3rd spot, too bad they probably won´t.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Im still wondering who the hell Udinese are


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Inter are getting screwed. Disallowed goal that looks like it went over the line and then one of the stupidest penalties ever.


Are you sure that disallowed goal was really a goal? cause i am not sure. 

Ibra probably had his best season in his career. His second goal was class. Too bad his 8 year winning streak comes to an end. That is an amazing record.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Magsimus said:


> Decided not to watch the Milan game, didn't think it would be worth my time. From these comments it looks like I was wrong.
> 
> Is that most of the top leagues decided now? Just France that isn't certain?


PSG have just took the first place from Montpellier tonight after a 4-3 win at Valenciennes (12th). But Montpellier are playing tomorrow away at Rennes, it will be a tough game for them. 2-3 games left. (3 for Montpellier, 2 for PSG)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Im still wondering who the hell Udinese are


They are a football club. An italian club.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Probably the best club around in the transfer market since Monchi's great spell at Sevilla.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao the fans mobbed Chellini.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> Ibra probably had his best season in his career. His second goal was class. Too bad his 8 year winning streak comes to an end. That is an amazing record.


He had one hell of a season. Top Scorer in Serie A with 28 goals.
Quite a feat to win 8 league titles with 5 different teams in 3 different leagues. Dont think many has that on their record. 
The only motivation left I think is the Champions League. But dont see him getting that anytime soon, since he most likely only has about 2 more European seasons in him.

But hopefully he can keep this play up for the Euro´s. Sweden sure as hell needs its.


This yeas Milan was way too injury prone to win anything. Its remarkable how well they did in the end. Ibra really held that club on their shoulders this season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats Juventus


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



JasonLives said:


> He had one hell of a season. Top Scorer in Serie A with 28 goals.
> Quite a feat to win 8 league titles with 5 different teams in 3 different leagues. Dont think many has that on their record.
> The only motivation left I think is the Champions League. But dont see him getting that anytime soon, since he most likely only has about 2 more European seasons in him.
> 
> ...


If ibra keeps up this form, sweden will do well in the euros. Milan had a lot of injuries this season and i am really surprised they still got 2nd. Ibra really carried them this season, he really is a fantastic player. He also started to perform in big games recently which is good for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lets not forget sweden have SMALL LEAGUE DESTROYER GUIDETTI playing (hopefully)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sweden won't do shit at the Euros if they get past the group stage, which they might with us missing Rooney for our two key games. When they come up against the likes of Spain, Germany, Holland, they'll need a lot more than just Zlatan to get by, and his record at international level and major tournaments is pretty poor to say the least.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

is Jack still out?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> is Jack still out?


Yep.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






fuck this is glorious


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










One of the better feel good moments of the season. Should have got him harder if anything really.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lol

Did he get sent off? To be fair he did play a ball. Justice is done if you believe the stories (don't know the facts). No more little Emre's running around that's for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

is that emre the lovely racist


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Only got a booking, the ref knew what was up


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> One of the better feel good moments of the season. Should have got him harder if anything really.


Awesome


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> One of the better feel good moments of the season. Should have got him harder if anything really.


:blatter

Fucking Brilliant


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Puyi needs surgery and will be out for 6 weeks. 

I feel bad for the guy but I'm happy he wont be at the Euros.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

would you say spains defence is better and deeper than barcas?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Definitely. 

As much as I hate to admit it cunts like Ramos and Arbeloa have been fantastic. When you consider that Martinez can also play defence kind of nullifies the debate. 

Don't care at all for spain though, if it were up to me I'd take every Barca player out of that squad and tell Del Bosque to fuck off.


----------



## GetReady2Fly (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Does the Scottish PL count in this thread?

Does anyone apart from me give a shit about it?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It counts so feel free to talk about it but you're also right on the other point - I'm not sure many people are arsed about the SPL.


----------



## GetReady2Fly (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The only part I think anyone cares about in the SPL is how screwed Rangers are.

Are they coming back as a newco? Are they headed to division 3?

WHERE ARE THEY?

Otherwise, we only know that Celtic will win every title, the best clubs are always in Glasgow, Aberdeen's best days are behind them, and only one club is relegated every year.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Puyol will be having a press conference tomorrow regarding his injury and future (rumours are he is announcing his international retirement).

I have a sickening feeling about this, I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Terrified of what? Him playing less games for Spain? Sounds a good thing for Barca to me....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

he needs one more game

hes at 99 caps


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Terrified of what? Him playing less games for Spain? Sounds a good thing for Barca to me....


The rumor is he is going to announce his international retirement, but there is also speculation that he could announce retirement from football altogether.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Puyol said he wants to play until he's 40 earlier this season. He's probably announcing he's out of the Euro's.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

@EGame Ah, can't see that. Sounds like one of those things that would've started on twitter.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Spain should be fine without Puyol. Unlike Barca they actually have defensive depth

Casillas for captain im guessing?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Spain should be fine without Puyol. Unlike Barca they actually have defensive depth
> 
> Casillas for captain im guessing?


Casillas is already the captain, and Xavi is actually the vice-captain ahead of Puyol.

Word is that Casillas and Xavi have been extremely important keeping harmony between the Madrid and Barca players since Mourinho's reign started.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Casillas is captain, no?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I can imagine, the before last classico, Casillas looked half ready to punch out puyol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Puyol said he wants to play until he's 40 earlier this season. He's probably announcing he's out of the Euro's.





T-C said:


> @EGame Ah, can't see that. Sounds like one of those things that would've started on twitter.


Pray these are right, I don't think I will be able to breathe if Puyi leaves. 



redeadening said:


> Spain should be fine without Puyol. Unlike Barca they actually have defensive depth
> 
> Casillas for captain im guessing?


Yeah. VDB was never going to make a Barca player first captain. 

Casillas and Xavi are very good friends apparently, although their friendship has apparently gone through some rough patches over the past 2 years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They are good friends, Iker is also the saint of that Madrid team, he's literally shoved Madrid players away from referee's in Clasico's in the past couple of years and I gather after getting very angry about being made to complain about referee's in a press conference, being dropped for the SBT game after a phone call to Puyol, and consistent and heavy rumours of a arguing and rows, he's got basically no relationship with Mourinho now. I've even seen Madrid linked with other keepers this season, including Courtois. I have an enormous amount of respect for Casillas, one of the good guys of football.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> No Terry deserves fuck all. His "world class" reputation was built by the media and he's fortunate to have already achieved the things he has.
> 
> 
> The others I agree with however.
> ...


lol fair enough


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There is a reason why Casillas is called Saint Iker. He really is one.

I used to like Mourinho before but ever since he's gone to Madrid, he's just done the best job of demonstrating his inferiority complexes and insecurities as a person. If he returns to Chelsea in the summer, I sure will be pissed because we will have a manager within the EPL--who thinks he is bigger than the club and all of football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Casillas is by far the Madrid player I respect most.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/2898/eu...l-i-dont-want-to-retire-in-the-operating-room

And Puyol is my most respected player in the world. A natural born winner.



Razor King said:


> There is a reason why Casillas is called Saint Iker. He really is one.
> 
> I used to like Mourinho before but ever since he's gone to Madrid, he's just done the best job of demonstrating his inferiority complexes and insecurities as a person. If he returns to Chelsea in the summer, I sure will be pissed because we will have a manager within the EPL--who thinks he is bigger than the club and all of football.


He's the biggest cunt in all of football. A bitter, sore loser who will always be drowning in his own pool of misery. Cannot wait until he is out of Spain.





*
"Today, tomorrow and always—I will have Barcelona in my heart."*

: : :


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Razor King said:


> There is a reason why Casillas is called Saint Iker. He really is one.
> 
> I used to like Mourinho before but ever since he's gone to Madrid, he's just done the best job of demonstrating his inferiority complexes and insecurities as a person. If he returns to Chelsea in the summer, I sure will be pissed because we will have a manager within the EPL--who thinks he is bigger than the club and all of football.


But he's always been like that. It's just the English media love it, so painted it in a funny view. But the Italians and Spanish hate him, so they won't be so complimentary.

Mourinho doesn't think he is bigger than a club. And he shows all his old clubs nothing but respect during press conferences. What he does is try to bring every negative feeling towards him, to guard his players.

I remember when we had to play Barca in 2006, he got out of the coach first and was getting booed. He walked around and took them and then minutes later the rest of the team got out and they were no boos, because Mourinho had taken all of them, so his players could enter the building peacefully.

People think he does this all for his ego. No, he does not. He loves his players and would die for them. You just have to watch his goodbye at Inter where him and Materazzi are embraced and crying. That's the effect he has on his players and they have on him.



EGame said:


> Casillas is by far the Madrid player I respect most.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/2898/eu...l-i-dont-want-to-retire-in-the-operating-room
> 
> ...


He was desperate to replace Rijkaard. Probably couldn't believe that they picked a guy working in the academy over him. Hurt his pride more than anything.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can't split Blackpool and Birmingham, should be a great game with two attacking teams.

Don't think either will get past West Ham in the final though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lmao @ Serie A not being in the thread title.

#InvincibleJuve


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> Mourinho doesn't think he is bigger than a club. And he shows all his old clubs nothing but respect during press conferences. What he does is try to bring every negative feeling towards him, to guard his players.


Yeah, questioning Barcelona's relationship with a children's charity after a couple of decisions went against Madrid in a game where they played football that was borderline violent and could've finished the game with half their team sent off is definitely showing respect.

EGame summed it up, biggest cunt in football. No question. I had nothing but respect for him before he went to Madrid, but he's shown himself to be a bitter, arrogant and pathetic individual. I wonder if he'll be poking Tito in the eye again any time soon.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He was a colossal dickhead before he went to Madrid, it's what he does and is pretty much paramount in the way he works. It's been successful but he is a scumbag as far as the way he operates in football goes.

Suarez is a bigger cunt though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why is Suarez a cunt? For the handball? For calling Evra a nig? I don't see it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He dives like no tomorrow, he gives the finger to crowds, he plays dirty, he hits dangerous tackles, he's racist

his face also looks like this










Also, lol, i found the funniest site

http://thekop.liverpoolfc.tv/_Suarez-Racist-/blog/5324116/173471.html


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I don't think he's a dirty or dangerous player, he plays for fouls at times but you can say that about the majority of footballers today, nothing wrong with giving the finger to crowds, and I don't understand how you or anyone else (Patrice Evra included) can say for sure that he's a racist.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Where is that gif of his where he hits a double legged drop kick at top speed from behind and then acts like he got fouled?

Hes a pretty damn dangerous player. And racist or not, hes a dick


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

A dick maybe, but cunt is a tad harsh. I'm probably biased because I like him. And if I see Evra in public I'm definitely going to racially abuse him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I liked suarez too

Hell, I actually liked him more than ever after what he did in the world cup and thought people were too harsh on him

But every time I see him play or talk, I just think, hes a dick. Hugely talented, but a dick.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™;11430991 said:


> Why is Suarez a cunt? For the handball? For calling Evra a nig? I don't see it.


Have you ever watched him play football?

Being the worst diver in the league, racism, hair pulling, ridiculous fouls, biting an opponent. Is that a good enough list?

Here are a few examples - 
















































I hope that is enough.

To call him not dirty or dangerous is beyond ridiculous, the word cunt in this sense was pretty much invented for him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

- Rafael (or is that Fabio?) is a little twat. I would also pull his hair.
- Get up Ivanovic. He barely rested his arm over his shoulder.
- Accidental imo.
- That one was a bad dive but he doesn't make any harmful contact on the other guy.
- Dive. Ronaldo, Drogba and Ribery do similar shit.
- Don't feel like loading up that video.

Never really heard anyone give Suarez a bad rap before this ridiculous situation with Evra. Evra's a little girl not a man and the FA were in my view pathetic for punishing Suarez the way they did.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™ said:


> . And if I see Evra in public I'm definitely going to racially abuse him.




erm.........wat?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

i dont see how suarez kicking that guy in the stomach is understandable. he had zero chance of winning that ball. 

And that double legged tackle couldve destroyed the other guy. Most times thats a straight red

Did anyone mention the biting? Or do other players bite as well?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ok, so at least I learned from all this to never take anything this Ownage guy says seriously. He is obviously either blind or has brain function issues.

The video is him biting something, but you will probably look at it and think he is kissing him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> erm.........wat?


You heard me. 

Let me ask you a question, how many people do you think get called ****** in football on a weekly basis? It's a fucking contact sport, as far as I'm concerned a player can say anything he wants. Evra should've been a fucking man and either retorted verbally or with a tackle, not run and cry to the FA like the pussy he is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ANTOINE FERDINAND, YOU KNOW WHAT YOU AREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:terry

no snitchin' mothafucker


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Ok, so at least I learned from all this to never take anything this Ownage guy says seriously. He is obviously either blind or has brain function issues.
> 
> The video is him biting something, but you will probably look at it and think he is kissing him.


Dude, you posted like 5 incidents of Suarez being dirty, some of which I disagree with. I'm sure I can find 5 incidents of Steven Gerrard being dirty (the dive against Milan in the CL final springs to mind), are you going to call him a dirty player? Of course not, because he's not.

And I just admitted that I might be biased with regards to Suarez because I'm a fan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know exactly what you mean Ownage, Im a fan of the leader of men

:terry

He's still a bit of a douche


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> ANTOINE FERDINAND, YOU KNOW WHAT YOU AREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> :terry
> 
> no snitchin' mothafucker


My problem with the whole racism thing in football is that there is no way to accurately and consistently punish it. In the Terry case then fine because you can clearly see what he says in the video, but the vast majority of the time the referees won't hear it or the cameras won't catch it and it becomes a case of black guy's word v white guy's word.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Suarez does at least one thing that is cunty every game, plus Gerrard has never racially abused or bit another player to my knowledge. That's the difference, if you like him though that's up to you. I'm ok with it.

Plus you do realise that Suarez admitted that what he said to Evra right?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Oh, so its fine to discriminate against Terry but not against Suarez?

nice bro, real cool

I have only seen Terry be a dick on the pitch twice in history. And to be fair, the last time it happened, Sanchez was messing with Terry's broken ribcage. Which he knew was broken and was doing on purpose


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Suarez does at least one thing that is cunty every game, plus Gerrard has never racially abused or bit another player to my knowledge. That's the difference, if you like him though that's up to you. I'm ok with it.


I'll backtrack. Suarez is a cunt.

But where's the proof of him racially abusing anyone? Evra's word is proof? I've heard he called him 'negrito' which in Latin America is a perfectly normal thing to call black people and isn't interrupted as offensive or insulting.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Oh, so its fine to discriminate against Terry but not against Suarez?
> 
> nice bro, real cool
> 
> I have only seen Terry be a dick on the pitch twice in history. And to be fair, the last time it happened, Sanchez was messing with Terry's broken ribcage. Which he knew was broken and was doing on purpose


What are you talking about? There is video footage that clearly shows what Terry said to Ferdinand. Is there any such proof against Suarez? I'm not discriminating. If there was no proof of what Terry said I would be against punishing him as well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™;11431137 said:


> My problem with the whole racism thing in football is that there is no way to accurately and consistently punish it. In the Terry case then fine because you can clearly see what he says in the video, but the vast majority of the time the referees won't hear it or the cameras won't catch it and it becomes a case of black guy's word v white guy's word.


if you read the FA report on the suarez incident you would have seen liverpool's account of the interview changed a lot, and didnt fit with the video evidence, while united's was conistant. And they took several people's account of what happened.



Ownage™;11431165 said:


> I'll backtrack. Suarez is a cunt.
> 
> But where's the proof of him racially abusing anyone? Evra's word is proof? I've heard he called him 'negrito' which in Latin America is a perfectly normal thing to call black people and isn't interrupted as offensive or insulting.


no that wasnt the term, read the report


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

John Terry is innocent until proven guilty, And even when found guilty, its still cool. Just as long as he puts in performances like he did vs liverpool

Apparently messi called someone in spain the N word a few times

:suarez2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™ said:


> I'll backtrack. Suarez is a cunt.
> 
> But where's the proof of him racially abusing anyone? Evra's word is proof? I've heard he called him 'negrito' which in Latin America is a perfectly normal thing to call black people and isn't interrupted as offensive or insulting.


Read the report on the matter then. Suarez admitted he said it and it wasn't 'negrito'. They had Urugauayan culture experts look at the incident and put in the report that it was not in anyway friendly and was said with intent to provoke.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> if you read the FA report on the suarez incident you would have seen liverpool's account of the interview changed a lot, and didnt fit with the video evidence, while united's was conistant. And they took several people's account of what happened.


I don't think any of that truly constitutes cold hard proof but I'll take your point.

I don't doubt that Suarez said something about Evra's skin colour.

T-C you just said Suarez admitted to what he said. Didn't he admit he called him 'negrito' or something like that?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gotcha. Evra's still a giant puss though. Are there laws in England against using racial slurs?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

He didn't use the term 'negrito', that was some twitter rumour that was made and then everyone latched on to it. Read the report and it goes into what he said, all the changes of stories between him, Kuyt and Comolli and the Uruguayan culture experts take on the matter.

And yes, racial slurs a crime in the UK. Hence the criminal charges against John Terry.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nah I'm definitely not reading the report. Waste of time. I've already conceded that he's a cunt. I don't think one act of verbal racism within the context of a football match necessarily makes you a racist though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Exactly, just because John Terry says racist things, that doesnt make him racist


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Exactly, just because John Terry says racist things, that doesnt make him racist


I agree. I don't recall saying he was a racist.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was joking, but I think we stumbled into something true here

Does saying racist things make you a racist?

Honestly, i think the term 'racist' is way too overused nowadays


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Depends on the context. In a football match with your adrenaline pumping and lots on the line I don't think it necessarily makes you a racist, but obviously different instances of verbal racism would definitely indicate that someone's a racist. I don't really feel like getting into this..

So topic change, most complete centre mid in the world right now: Arturo Vidal.

He's even better box-to-box than Yaya Toure.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Vidal is pretty fabulous

And so is ramires. Damn I love that guy


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, they would be the top 3 box-to-box. Vidal, Yaya and Ramires.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ramires' developing technique is exciting me. I think we bought him at the right time - just as Essien began to was fade.

On the subject of Yaya, can't believe he is going to be 29 in a few days. Honestly thought he was still around 26 or so.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Talking about racism, Messi called Drenthe a negrito a few times. Messi is a cunt :terry

Why did yaya toure leave barcelona? He is better than busquets imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Because Pep favoured Busquets. Tbf, Busquets was probably on half the wages Yaya was on and he does everything Barca need him to do.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> Talking about racism, Messi called Drenthe a negrito a few times. Messi is a cunt :terry
> 
> Why did yaya toure leave barcelona? He is better than busquets imo.


Busi is technically better than Yaya and has better vision so ultimately he is a better fit for Barca. 

Yaya is a powerhouse of a player but he wouldn't be starting with Busi around. And a player of his talent does deserve to be starting so he took off elsewhere. 

We definitely need more players like him though, his strength alone would be a god send to our current team.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Who are Barca looking at as potential signings for next season?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jordi Alba is apparently close to being done and Seb continues to say Javi Martinez from Bilbao and Thiago Silva from Milan are being chased too. Good luck to them getting Silva he'd be way too expensive but I can see them signing the other two.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

toure owns vidal's little bitch ass.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

no way bro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> toure owns vidal's little bitch ass.


:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> Talking about racism, Messi called Drenthe a negrito a few times. Messi is a cunt :terry
> 
> Why did yaya toure leave barcelona? He is better than busquets imo.


He might be a better player (I would still argue otherwise), but he's not a better defensive midfielder nor passer of the ball than Busquets. He's perfect in the pivot role he plays, no-one could do it better.

Yaya was and still is a fabulous player though, but he's much more of a Patrick Vieira than Claude Makelele. Was sad to see him go as he's a world class player and has got even better at City, though he hasn't proved a massive loss as midfield is the one and only area of the Barcelona team that has both quality and depth.



Renegade™ said:


> Jordi Alba is apparently close to being done and Seb continues to say Javi Martinez from Bilbao and Thiago Silva from Milan are being chased too. Good luck to them getting Silva he'd be way too expensive but I can see them signing the other two.


Alba seems like a formality, the other two have been linked and seem like good fits. Don't see Barca forking out the money for Thiago Silva though, unless they can do some sort of cash and swap with Keita.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

vidal is good but toure is an absolute monster. after the newc game is now BIG GAME YAYA. fa cup semi final, fa cup final, a brace in possibly the most important game for our season. vidal has nothing on him right now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

You probably don't watch much Serie A. Vidal has more quality and is just as good as Yaya on the defensive side of the ball, if not better. The amount of times he wins the ball back per game is ridiculous. Yaya is physically more impressive, that's it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Toure is the perfect midfielder in term of Box to Box. Vidal, Busquets etc can't really manage what Toure does in the final third of the pitch. Hes got the complete strength to maintain the ball, hes a very solid passer, with a excellent finishing product, can create and find space, and knows where every player on his team is. Hes weaker defensively, but he can still get the job done, very well mind. I don't really see Toure as a defensive midfielder. 

Its probably too soon to say that Vidal is anything above very good. Hes had a fantastic season for Juventus, but they had no European football, hes got Pirlo, and a very solid defence behind him. Needs another 2-3 seasons before hes compared to the likes of other world class defensive midfielders.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™ said:


> You probably don't watch much Serie A. Vidal has more quality and is just as good as Yaya on the defensive side of the ball, if not better. The amount of times he wins the ball back per game is ridiculous. Yaya is physically more impressive, that's it.


but yaya is a much better attacker. if he's equal defensively and better attacking-wise, he must be a better b2b mid, no? yaya barely plays as a true dm anyways, barry plays that deeper role.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Um, how bout Big Game Anti-Barca Ramires? The man who tore Barca two new assholes, playing 3 different positions, scored a hell of a goal and hit an epic burst to set up another

Right back, winger, central, he doesnt give a shit. He will run all 90 minutes covering every blade of grass 5 times, tackle hard, actually developing technical skill and his finishing is miles better than the garbage it was.

I tell ya, this ramires kid is gonna be something special.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They're pretty similar in their end product, both will get around 10 goals per season. I think Toure is probably the more powerful while I'd give the edge to Vidal technically, they're both immense players. Couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Desecrated said:


> Toure is the perfect midfielder in term of Box to Box. Vidal, Busquets etc can't really manage what Toure does in the final third of the pitch. Hes got the complete strength to maintain the ball, hes a very solid passer, with a excellent finishing product, can create and find space, and knows where every player on his team is. Hes weaker defensively, but he can still get the job done, very well mind. I don't really see Toure as a defensive midfielder.
> 
> Its probably too soon to say that Vidal is anything above very good. Hes had a fantastic season for Juventus, but they had no European football, hes got Pirlo, and a very solid defence behind him. Needs another 2-3 seasons before hes compared to the likes of other world class defensive midfielders.


Busquets is a holding defensive midfielder, Toure and Vidal pretty much define the term box to box midfielder. 

Vidal was absolutely brilliant for Lervekuson and has been outstanding at international level, he's no one season wonder, he's maintain and improve his level of play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Erm Vidal has scored quite a few goals this season, think he's actually score the same amount of league goals as Yaya has. I'd hardly say Toure's a better attacking player than Vidal, they're both pretty even across everything except Toure's obviously got a bigger physical presence.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nocerino is also an box to box midfielder and in term of attacking, he is probably the best. He scored 10 goals in serie a and 1 goal in the champions league. 



Seb said:


> He might be a better player (I would still argue otherwise), but he's not a better defensive midfielder nor passer of the ball than Busquets. He's perfect in the pivot role he plays, no-one could do it better.
> 
> Yaya was and still is a fabulous player though, but he's much more of a Patrick Vieira than Claude Makelele. Was sad to see him go as he's a world class player and has got even better at City, though he hasn't proved a massive loss as midfield is the one and only area of the Barcelona team that has both quality and depth.
> 
> ...


I would rather have Yaya in my team instead of Busquets


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I remember during Yaya's first year at Barca, I didn't rate him. The extent to which he's proved me wrong is rather annoying. Barca used him almost exclusively as a holding midfielder then, and I think he's much better further up the pitch.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> Nocerino is also an box to box midfielder and in term of attacking, he is probably the best. He scored 10 goals in serie a.


Nocerino is the best winger in the world. I mean only nocerino is capable of dribbling three defenders in the Serie A and scores. And i am totally being humble in saying that nocerino is a better dribbler than messi. I mean messi cant even get past an old nesta and can only score against milan with penalties.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA BIAS ique2

Who needs Robben when you have Ronaldo Nocerino.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

fuck yes he's back


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Nocerino is the best winger in the world. I mean only nocerino is capable of dribbling three defenders in the Serie A and scores. And i am totally being humble in saying that nocerino is a better dribbler than messi. I mean messi cant even get past an old nesta and can only score against milan with penalties.


This is amazing. Obvious troll/alias, but amazing nonetheless.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Busquets is a holding defensive midfielder, Toure and Vidal pretty much define the term box to box midfielder.
> 
> Vidal was absolutely brilliant for Lervekuson and has been outstanding at international level, he's no one season wonder, he's maintain and improve his level of play.


Hes improved yeah, from Leverkusen to Juventus. Isn't the biggest jump in the world. He plays similar roles, but he has improved, nonetheless. My point wasn't that he was a one season wonder, but hes had 2-3 great years for two clubs that haven't battled exclusively in Europe, but needs another 2-3, and some European football before hes really classed as a fantastic player. I like the guy, and I hope he has some great years in him. Past few seasons have lacked fantastic box to box midfielders, and classic strikers. Great to see both roles having some fantastic players in great form this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

How many years of consistent brilliance do you need before being considered a fantastic player? Vidal has to be considered so already. His first season in Italy, which can be hard to adapt too, has been brilliant. He's got to be considered World Class. There aren't many better central midfielders in the World than him at his moment in time.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Why does everyone in this forum overrate that pussy vidal. He is the worst diver in the history of the serie a i hate pussy divers he probably has become a good diver just like busquets maybe he should go to barcelona because everyone there is a diver. however maybe he is still in the right place because conte is a pussy manager he has already set up a school of diving in juventus


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> How many years of consistent brilliance do you need before being considered a fantastic player? Vidal has to be considered so already. His first season in Italy, which can be hard to adapt too, has been brilliant. He's got to be considered World Class. There aren't many better central midfielders in the World than him at his moment in time.


He has not been tested in Cl yet if i am not wrong, so he needs one more season if he is to be considered world class.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> How many years of consistent brilliance do you need before being considered a fantastic player? Vidal has to be considered so already. His first season in Italy, which can be hard to adapt too, has been brilliant. He's got to be considered World Class. There aren't many better central midfielders in the World than him at his moment in time.


I wouldn't really use Serie A as a testament to a players ability. Look at Juan Sebastian Veron. Absolutely class player in Argentina, in Italy. But he struggled to adapt to the English play. Really rated the guy when he headed to Manchester. Was sad to see him struggle.

But yeah, his current form is great. If he can keep it up at the higher level Juventus will play at next year, even better. But I wouldn't say he is Juventus' best player, let alone midfielder currently. Will be fantastic to see them once again on TV next season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Vidal is easily Juve's best midfielder. Nothing against Marchisio who is also a brilliant player and Pirlo has shown he's still got it, but Vidal is their best mid and probs their best player alongside BOSSargli and Chiellini.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> But he's always been like that. It's just the English media love it, so painted it in a funny view. But the Italians and Spanish hate him, so they won't be so complimentary.
> 
> Mourinho doesn't think he is bigger than a club. And he shows all his old clubs nothing but respect during press conferences. What he does is try to bring every negative feeling towards him, to guard his players.
> 
> ...


He was always like this? Was he always a person who poked on the eye of the opposition Assistant Manager; kicked players lying down on the floor, and encouraged/set-up his side to play semi-violent football on the pitch?

That's why I said he has done the best job of _demonstrating_ his inner complexes at Madrid because yes, he was always like that, but Barcelona forced him to show all of that. People don't change overnight and previously, Mourinho was a big-mouth who was so full of himself that he didn't care for the rest. People actually thought he could back that up on the pitch. He still can but nobody expected him to incorporate the unethical and immoral tactics he has against Barca on and off the pitch. He did and that obviously shows that he was always like that.

On the part of him caring for his previous clubs, I don't believe so--no matter how much he pretends to care for his old clubs in the press conferences.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The only reason Ramires is so neglected is because hes black

there, i said it :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> The only reason Ramires is so neglected is because hes black
> 
> there, i said it :side:


Not proud to be black though, he's like Evra.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Renegade™;11432930 said:


> Vidal is easily Juve's best midfielder. Nothing against Marchisio who is also a brilliant player and Pirlo has shown he's still got it, but Vidal is their best mid and probs their best player alongside BOSSargli and Chiellini.


Lol, have you seen juventus matches? Pirlo is easily the best midfielder of juventus atm. Without him, they are nothing. I agree that vidal is better than marchisio though. Pirlo is the best juventus player atm.




Irish Jet said:


> Not proud to be black though, he's like Evra.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I just rate Vidal higher coz he's the complete midfielder whilst Pirlo is mainly a playmaker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The good thing about the Pirlo-Vidal-Marchisio trio is that they complement each other so well. If not for Vidal's superhuman energy levels, then Pirlo's own limitations would be highlighted all the more. Pirlo's own performances this season have been absolutely sensational, they way he can completely control a football game is truly unique to him. But there is the argument that he couldn't do what he does without the likes of Vidal and Marchisio screening him. Or Lichsteiner always offering the out ball. At the end of the day, arguing between who the best midfielder at Juve is pointless, as they're all great, but most of all the credit should go to Conte for building this superb team that works like clockwork.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> but yaya is a much better attacker. if he's equal defensively and better attacking-wise, he must be a better b2b mid, no? yaya barely plays as a true dm anyways, barry plays that deeper role.


But Yaya isn't a better attacker... Vidal is a better passer and overall has a more complete skill set. Vidal has scored 7 league goals this season, Yaya 6.

Don't get me wrong, Toure is a fantastic player, just don't think he's as good as Vidal. Arturo has been THE complete midfielder for Juve this season. Unbelievable energy levels and ball winning capabilities as well as pure quality in the attacking third whether it be dribbling, shooting, passing or crossing. Take a look at his goal in the 3-0 win over Napoli. Pure class. His 8 minute brace against Roma was pretty stunning too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I like Vidal. A lot. Be he's gonna have to produce in Europe next season for me to be calling him the best box to box around. I just can't call someone that who hasn't tested themselves against the best.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> I would rather have Yaya in my team instead of Busquets


Yeah and I would rather have Xavi in my team than Yaya, which is a much more apt comparison.

As for Pirlo, he's been underrated his entire career. He was like a better version of Scholes in his prime, and he's still heavily influencing games in the twilight of his career (just like Scholes has also been doing).


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pirlo surely has to be best buy of the year.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



STALKER said:


> Pirlo surely has to be best buy of the year.


:downing


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pirlo is the transfer of the season for sure. 

Seb you support Barca?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™;11434636 said:


> Pirlo is the transfer of the season for sure.
> 
> Seb you support Barca?


Yeah, myself and EGame are the resident Cules. I remember when we were discussing the world's best midfielders before the CL final in 09 and everyone thought us and Tony were crazy for rating Xavi and Iniesta above players like Lampard and Fabregas. Seems crazy now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know so many people who hate Barca because of their domination of club football over the last 6 years but I don't get it at all. There's the Uefalona crap I guess but when I see Barca put out a team in a Champions League semi-final with 9 of the 11 starters having come through their youth system I just have to like them, especially because of how they play the game. And Messi. Probably also has something to do with the fact that I hate Madrid (and Man Utd) so I'm all for Barca being on top.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Ownage™ said:


> I know so many people who hate Barca because of their domination of club football over the last 6 years but I don't get it at all. There's the Uefalona crap I guess but when I see Barca put out a team in a Champions League semi-final with 9 of the 11 starters having come through their youth system I just have to like them, especially because of how they play the game. And Messi. Probably also has something to do with the fact that I hate Madrid (and Man Utd) so I'm all for Barca being on top.


People always find a way to hate the best team though, it's just the way it is. 

When you're on top of the world you become enemy #1. 

That being said, 98% of those people don't know how much hard work and effort the everyone at FCB put into winning in the past 4 years. Haters gonna hate, but when it comes down it we earned every single bit of it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Santos are absolutely killing Bolivar.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Just enjoying this massacre.

Universidad de Chile 6 - 0 Deportivo Quito.

My favourite team playing in beasts mode. The second, fourth and fifth goals were great.

Santos, just bring it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Yeah and I would rather have Xavi in my team than Yaya, which is a much more apt comparison.
> 
> As for Pirlo, he's been underrated his entire career. He was like a better version of Scholes in his prime, and he's still heavily influencing games in the twilight of his career (just like Scholes has also been doing).


But Yaya was playing as a holding midfielder in barcelona. 

Pirlo was and still is underrated.



Save Us.Charisma said:


> Just enjoying this massacre.
> 
> Universidad de Chile 6 - 0 Deportivo Quito.
> 
> ...


It was amazing, they overcame a 4-1 defeat. That is brilliant. 
Would love to see Universidad de Chile win the Copa Libertadores.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Save Us.Charisma said:


> Just enjoying this massacre.
> 
> Universidad de Chile 6 - 0 Deportivo Quito.
> 
> ...


have you heard anything on the rumour about united having first option on Angelo Henriquez

i know he has met with united


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> It was amazing, they overcame a 4-1 defeat. That is brilliant.
> Would love to see Universidad de Chile win the Copa Libertadores.


Yeah, that was one huge defeat in Ecuador, but we managed to get over the fact almost everyone was thinking we were going to be eliminated.

I think only the players, the manager and the fans knew we could get through Quito and we did it in a fantastic way.

I love to win the Libertadores, but it's really hard.

Boca Juniors (ARG) vs. Fluminense (BRA).
Universidad de Chile (CHI) vs. Libertad (PAR).
Vasco Da Gama (BRA) vs. Corinthians (BRA).
Santos (BRA) vs. Velez Sarsfield (ARG).

The best south american teams will face. Hopefully we can get through semifinals.



united_07 said:


> have you heard anything on the rumour about united having first option on Angelo Henriquez
> 
> i know he has met with united


Yes, Angelo is a solid striker. He's very young (18 years old) and have a bright future ahead. United indeed have the first option and Angelo goes to train at least one time every year.

He has been top class for us this season scoring in games against Godoy Cruz in Argentina and in Chile, against Colo Colo (classic rival), and now against Quito.

He can do wonders because he's like a Van Persie but he's more active and he can work with every pass you can give to him. In a couple of years I think he can be one of the best strikes - at least - in South America. He had a bright future and I think he's going to be called to the chilean national team.

You guys should be optimistic.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Not proud to be black though, he's like Evra.


Copying my line eh bro.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










FUCKING YES~!

Love this guy , 38 goals this season now.Just need a solid home performance on tuesday, but 2-0 is the most stick or twist scoreline in football so it won't be easy.

But if we do, WEMBLEY.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Luiz Enrique is leaving Roma at the end of the season. I wonder who will be our new coach.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wow milan let nesta, inzaghi, seedorf and gattuso go.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I admit I rooted for Chelsea to beat Barca, just because I don't like one team dominating football for too long. Nothing against Barca, if it was Real, Arsenal, whoever, I'd still root against them after dominating for a long time, but that's just me. I also think Barca's cock gets sucked too much at times. They have spent a shitload of money the last few years like any other top team yet don't get any shit for it. I also hate whenever a Barca player like Busquets or Mascherano rolls around 20 times whenever they get tapped on the shoulder or ankle, there's no need for it.



Cliffy Byro said:


> wow milan let nesta, inzaghi, seedorf and gattuso go.


About time, all of them except for Seedorf have nothing to add anymore. Especially Gattuso and Inzaghi are useless these days.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anyone watching Bayern and BVB? Good game so far. 

Fergie is at the game lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kagawa :mark:

SIGN THAT MAN


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

kagawa impressing dat fergie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Penalty bayern, stone wall.

Robben gets his payback.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ROBBENNNNNN

BIG MATCH TIME


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

BIG GAME ROBBEN


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

one thing is clear from this game

Cech needs to be brave as fuck for this game, because we NEED someone whos tough enough to charge at gomez and robben and catch a through ball


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Another penalty! Terrible challenge from Boateng.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Swagtastic Mats Hummels


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

think cech has the guts to meet those through balls decisively?

that fucking injury


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMAO Bayern getting ripped to shreds.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

SO FUCKING GOOD 

GET GET GET


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

this is just an appetizer for what we are gonna do to bayern :torres


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> this is just an appetizer for what we are gonna do to bayern :torres


Hopefully. Come on Dortmund, do it even more in the second half!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Astonishing result so far. 

Bayern looks extremely blunt, one wek before the CL final. Their defence is just begging for a Torres hat trick if they continue to play like this. :


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

their defence is gonna be even softer when they face us, i think van buyten is coming back from the dead


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They're playing their best team and having a tough game, while Cech, Cole, Lampard, Mata, Drogba and a few others will have been resting for two weeks :

Drogba goona rape next week.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

People don't realise just how good this Dortmund team is, they always beat Bayern. It's a shame that Kagawa is more than likely leaving them as if they all stuck together (with the signing of Reus in the summer) they would probably be the best team in Europe to watch next season. Getting rid of deadweight like Barrios will only help as well. Top side.

Heja BVB!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Badstuber, Boateng, and Alaba are terrible today. Ribery and Robben completely neutralized and therefore Gomez is really getting nothing. 

BVB's tactics are golden. 

This team is going to get Reus next year, Bayern should be terrified lol.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LEEEEEWAAANNNDOWWWWWWSSSSKKIIIIIIIIIII

Bayern are annihilated!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Really hope Dortmund make a good run in the CL next year. I love their players and how they've all made a name for themselves from nowhere, I love watching them play, and their kit is probably my favourite since the Brazil away kits in the mid-noughties. Shame they lost Sahin who's being wasted by Mourinho.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kagawa will be a huge loss if he goes though, unless Gotze can step up in his position that is....

Gundongan has stepped into Sahin's shoes fantastically the last 5 months.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I love watching this Dortmund team but fuck that, please let United sign Kagawa.

They've got fucking Mario Gotze to replace him with. They'll be fine.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well people thought BVB would fall apart if Sahin left, I'm sure they will recover with the loss of Kagawa. 

This team is a goldmine at the moment.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Kagawa is more important than Sahin to me. Gotze will probably make the step up though, and Reus has played that position brilliantly this season too. Klopp can't be praised enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Well people thought BVB would fall apart if Sahin left, I'm sure they will recover with the loss of Kagawa.
> 
> This team is a goldmine at the moment.


They certainly struggled initially without Sahin, I think it was a big part of why they were so poor in the CL. Once they adjusted, they went on an incredible run, with Kagawa at the heart of it, is that unbeaten run still going? They've just been tearing through the league for months and playing great football in the process.

Klopp is working wonders there, if Gotze develops like he should and stays committed to there project then they'll be a force at any level. With or without Kagawa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

They are 26 games unbeaten I'm pretty sure. 

So they haven't been beaten yet in 2012.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Fuck Chelsea vs Bayern

I want to see Dortmund vs WIGAN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Nice goal from Ribery.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a goal from Ribery.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Great goal from Ribery.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

LMAAOOOOOOOO the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Neuer you bin lid. Delighted for Lewandowski, great season for him, a better player than Gomez for me. 

Here comes the best substitute in the world....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If De Gea had done that...:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bayern better not get any silly ideas about bouncing back next weekend. Take another beating and then rebuild for next season!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lahm's interview was a joke, someone needs to slap him and tell him to wise up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Lahm's interview was a joke, someone needs to slap him and tell him to wise up.


What did he say?

:busquets with a brilliant header. Lmao, probably the only goal we've scored directly from a corner this season? I can't recall any others.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> :busquets with a brilliant header. Lmao, probably the only goal we've scored directly from a corner this season? I can't recall any others.


Puyol against Madrid.

:busquets


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Using my somewhat limited German it seemed like he said something along the lines of, "When you look at the 90 minutes we were clearly the better team but we lost 5-2."

Idiot.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

5-2... how awesome! Dortmund reminds me of Wolfsburg a few years ago. They went from nothing to winning the league and destroying Bayern. I know Dortmund have been a huge and successful in the past, though, something Wolfsburg had not quite had when they won in 2009.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Puyol against Madrid.
> 
> :busquets


Ahh yes. :cool2



T-C said:


> Using my somewhat limited German it seemed like he said something along the lines of, "When you look at the 90 minutes we were clearly the better team but we lost 5-2."
> 
> Idiot.


:

Pretty terrible, perhaps he's still in disbelief of just how bad Bayern got raped today.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Come on Bayern, bend over for Didier

This game also made me realise our most important players will be Mata to hit some epic through balls (which bayern are pretty bad at defending), Drogba for kicking ass, Cech for meeting out Bayern's through balls, and Cole for making Robben his bitch

It seems bayern are incapable of passing any direction but right, which is wonderful since we have BIG GAME COLE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mascherano THE WALL. 

Cannot stress how good this guy has been for us this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> Come on Bayern, bend over for Didier
> 
> This game also made me realise our most important players will be Mata to hit some epic through balls (which bayern are pretty bad at defending), Drogba for kicking ass, Cech for meeting out Bayern's through balls, and Cole for making Robben his bitch
> 
> It seems bayern are incapable of passing any direction but right, which is wonderful since we have BIG GAME COLE


Ribery vs Bosingwa though. Oh Branni :sad:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

OMG, missed a whole lot today. I just checked Goal.com only to see Dortmund thump Bayern 5-2. How was the game? Was it a complete domination by Dortmund? Lol Bayern just can't beat Dortmund.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alves you total fucktard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pathetic from Alves, especially on Pep's last league game. 

Completely utterly stupid.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

His last act in the shirt?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What did he do (to get the red card)?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's nice that Keita gets the last goal of Pep's reign.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Beauty from Keita.

There's still the cup final to go T-C :hmm:

@ Joel, Flew recklessly into a challenge in a needless area of the pitch for a second yellow. Just total stupidity.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah, forgot about the cup final. Still I hope Athletic win that and that Keita goal is the last one...

The defending for both Betis goals tonight wasn't far off schoolboy stuff.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> What did he do (to get the red card)?


A stupid tackle in no area of danger either. Walked off the pitch like he didn't even give a fuck either. 



T-C said:


> It's nice that Keita gets the last goal of Pep's reign.


Still the CDR final to be played. 

I'm so pissed off right now, the match didn't matter but Pep deserved a better effort than that. Fucking awful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

but alves has DAT TATTOO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> What did he do (to get the red card)?





redeadening said:


> but alves has DAT TATTOO












We only have 3 official first team defenders available now because I think Alves might be suspended for the CDR: Adriano, Masch, and Pique. Montoya too, but he's still officially on the B team. : 

Oh how things have come to be...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Still one more game to send pepy off in style


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Sky Sports commentary said Alves would be suspended for the first league game of next season rather than the Cup Final. Fitting end to the season for Alves. Liability. Gotta get rid of him to Anzhi and get a world class RB in. Pique's defending on the second goal was laughable. Super ball in by Montoya for the second. Looks a top player from what I've seen of him this season. Keita's massively underrated too.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

wasnt alves being hailed as not only one of the best right backs on earth, but one of the best player just a month ago?

then again, that was before he got Drogba'd and Ramires'd


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Abk92 said:


> OMG, missed a whole lot today. I just checked Goal.com only to see Dortmund thump Bayern 5-2. How was the game? Was it a complete domination by Dortmund? Lol Bayern just can't beat Dortmund.


It was an awesome game from a neutral perspective. Bayern just defended appallingly and Dortmund gave new meaning to the word clinical. Gomez was completely off the pace and had one of the poorest games I've ever seen him in but then the majority of the Bayern players didn't turn up either. Ribery's goal however was absolutely sensational.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I believe in Alves though, he's going through some rough patches in his life and it's obviously effecting his performance on the pitch. I'm definitely opposed to selling the guy, he has said he wants stay with Barca and he has earned my patience to recover from his slump. 

Montoya is the future RB of Barca/Spain, the kid is immense. But I don't think he should be in the starting XI just yet, which is why we still desperately need Alves. 

We've lost one of the best LBs in the world this season. I'm not ready to lose our RB, it would be a massive blow because when you think of it, there isn't anyone out there to replace him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

In a way, Eric Abidal is the nutella that held your defence crepe together

also, im hungry for a chocolate crepe


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lol, i just woke up and saw that Dortmund destroyed bayern 5-2. Unbelievable



T-C said:


> People don't realise just how good this Dortmund team is, they always beat Bayern. It's a shame that Kagawa is more than likely leaving them as if they all stuck together (with the signing of Reus in the summer) they would probably be the best team in Europe to watch next season. Getting rid of deadweight like Barrios will only help as well. Top side.
> 
> Heja BVB!


Juve is the best team to watch next season in Europe imo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Our defence was fantastic with Alves/Pique/Puyol/Abidal because there was everything you could hope for in that defence. Pace and technicality with Puyol and Alves and strength and height with Abidal and Pique. 

We've completely lost that balance this season.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



T-C said:


> Kagawa is more important than Sahin to me. Gotze will probably make the step up though, and Reus has played that position brilliantly this season too. Klopp can't be praised enough.


It might sound crazy but i don't think losing Kagawa would be a huge loss to this Dortmund team, Gotze will slot right into Kagawa's position next season with Reus or even KUBA who has been fantastic the last few months on the right and Grosskreutz/Perisic on the left.

On a side note, not that anyone gives a fuck, come on St Johnstone tomorrow. If we beat Rangers(in what is likely there last ever game before a name change or relegation8*D) and Celtic beat Hearts then we'll qualify for Europe for the only the 3rd time in our history. I'd pack my bags but we'll probably end up drawing some semi-professional Welsh team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



SJFC said:


> It might sound crazy but i don't think losing Kagawa would be a huge loss to this Dortmund team, Gotze will slot right into Kagawa's position next season with Reus or even KUBA who has been fantastic the last few months on the right and Grosskreutz/Perisic on the left.
> 
> On a side note, not that anyone gives a fuck, come on St Johnstone tomorrow. If we beat Rangers(in what is likely there last ever game before a name change or relegation8*D) and Celtic beat Hearts then we'll qualify for Europe for the only the 3rd time in our history. I'd pack my bags but we'll probably end up drawing some semi-professional Welsh team.


Is it really that bad for Rangers? Haven't heard much else on it since the American guy withdrew his bid for the buyout


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I really can't see BVB missing Kagawa all that much. Marco Reus will slot straight in there, who in my opinion is already a better player. Gundogan & Leitner are progressing nicely and will continue to do so. They will probably only lose Kagawa this summer and they'll be even stronger next year as Klopp is looking at bringing in a few more players to add on top of Reus. +Klopp said during the celebrations when Kagawa was asked about his future that Wenger should have been at the stadium. Legend.

Disagree with him being more important than Sahin. BVB are much more prepared for the loss of Kagawa than they were for Sahin where they didn't have a real world class player to drop in straight away, but they've recovered brilliantly anyway. 

On the actual game, Bayern's defending was unbelievably poor, and BVB's attack was relentless with its intensity. Great to watch. Lewandowski proved yet again how he is developing into one of the most complete strikers in world football. BVB become the second team in history to beat Munich 5 times in a row. Klopp has got their number. We beat BVB at home fairly comfortably too... fairly underrated result at the time.

Alves hasn't been great lately, but one season doesn't change how good a player he still is. He deserves to be given more time after years of sensational service. 

So... does whoever wins the CL final mean they are the best in Europe still? Both have suffered 4-1 & 5-2 defeats in the last week :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> So... does whoever wins the CL final mean they are the best in Europe still? Both have suffered 4-1 & 5-2 defeats in the last week :troll


At least we played a shitty team. Bayern went all out 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> I really can't see BVB missing Kagawa all that much. Marco Reus will slot straight in there, who in my opinion is already a better player. Gundogan & Leitner are progressing nicely and will continue to do so. They will probably only lose Kagawa this summer and they'll be even stronger next year as Klopp is looking at bringing in a few more players to add on top of Reus. +Klopp said during the celebrations when Kagawa was asked about his future that Wenger should have been at the stadium. Legend.
> 
> Disagree with him being more important than Sahin. BVB are much more prepared for the loss of Kagawa than they were for Sahin where they didn't have a real world class player to drop in straight away, but they've recovered brilliantly anyway.
> 
> ...


I think it says a lot about how good Kagawa is that since Gotze has been injured for the second half of the season himself and Gundogan have taken on the creative responsibility and Dortmund haven't been beaten. I would also say that for the last 4 months that Gundogan has been better than Sahin was last season. Reus is more of a goal threat than Kagawa but I don't think he has the same ability to pick up the important space when the ball breaks yet, but that will come. Dortmund will still be great to watch anyway.

Lewandowski's progress has helped them hugely, as I think they almost carried Barrios at times when he was the front man, I never rated him and the fee they got for him is brilliant.

I'm amazed that Liverpool aren't sniffing around Klopp, not that I think he would go at this stage mind.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Allegri, you stupid motherfucker why dont you play Pippo Inzagui you idiot. By the way, Del piero, LEGEND.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

PIPPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PIPPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PIPPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

INZAGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU WILL FOREVER BE IN OUR HEARTS


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:lmao

It's Inzaghi not Inzagui you tit. Forever in your heart? You don't even know how to spell his name!

Del Piero though, what a player.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






Goodbye Villarreal. Please come back soon.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

100 points!

At least we had something to get out of the last couple of matches!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's Inzaghi not Inzagui you tit. Forever in your heart? You don't even know how to spell his name!
> 
> Del Piero though, what a player.


I lol'd. 

Messi wins the pichichi! 

Also no CL for pathetico! Falcao will probably leave now, I hope we can sign Adrian too as a backup player.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Never cried like this in my life. Thank you, Del Piero.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wow villareal relegated, can rossi leave in the summer if he is injured? surely he cant pass a medical


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Incredible celebration. Probably cost more to put together a lot of Spanish teams' starting XI*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Messi wins the pichichi!
> 
> Also no CL for pathetico! *Falcao will probably leave now*, I hope we can sign Adrian too as a backup player.


U rang?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> U rang?


He can join you guys and win his 3rd Europa League in a row ique2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Rossi to Juve would make a lot of sense now. I figure they'll be interested in RVP, but if he decides to stay, then Rossi would be a good alternative.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

fuckin hell Real dragging this out a bit


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

What a celebration by Real Madrid. Amazing! Congrats to Madrid, congrats to the Special One, Jose Mourinho. What a season. Fully deserved the trophy. A record breaking season for that matter. 121 goals (I stand to be corrected), a record, 32 wins out of 38, a record, and 100 points in a single season, a record!

Coming towards individual achievements, Ronaldo's 60 goals, a career high, scored against every single club in La Liga, a record, scored in 7 successive league games. Great season for him. 
And finally, Jose Mourinho, he did it again in Spain. That's 7 league trophies in 4 different countries. Love him or hate him, he deserves full praise. Please come back to where you belong, Mou!


CONGRATS TO ALL MADRID FANS OUT THERE, IT WAS A HELL OF A SEASON ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE A TEAM LIKE BARCA IN THE SAME LEAGUE!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> So... does whoever wins the CL final mean they are the best in Europe still? Both have suffered 4-1 & 5-2 defeats in the last week



So are Barcelona still the best team in Europe? They lost to the team who could only come 6th in their domestic league. It's a stupid argument you're trying to make, two completely different competitions testing two different styles of play. Yes Dortmund have owned Bayern this season but could they have beaten City and Madrid? Probably not. Similarly how many of the teams who beat Chelsea in the league this season could have knocked out Barcelona? 

Champions League is the test of Europes best teams against one another. The winner has every right to be called the best in Europe. Dortmund would swap their first double for another champions league trophy in a heartbeat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> So are Barcelona still the best team in Europe? They lost to the team who could only come 6th in their domestic league. It's a stupid argument you're trying to make, two completely different competitions testing two different styles of play. Yes Dortmund have owned Bayern this season but could they have beaten City and Madrid? Probably not. Similarly how many of the teams who beat Chelsea in the league this season could have knocked out Barcelona?
> 
> Champions League is the test of Europes best teams against one another. The winner has every right to be called the best in Europe. Dortmund would swap their first double for another champions league trophy in a heartbeat.


Disagreed. How can Chelsea be called the best team in all of Europe if they can't even come close to being champions of their own country? 

If the likes of Bayern, Barca, or United won the CL I would say it would be fair to call them the best in Europe seeing as they competed valiantly for their league title and lost it at the end of the season but came close to being champions of their own countries. 

Chelsea though? I don't think many people (including their own fans) would admit that Chelsea are the best in Europe if they won.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Disagreed. How can Chelsea be called the best team in all of Europe if they can't even come close to being champions of their own country?
> 
> If the likes of Bayern, Barca, or United won the CL I would say it would be fair to call them the best in Europe seeing as they competed valiantly for their league title and lost it at the end of the season but came close to being champions of their own countries.
> 
> Chelsea though? I don't think many people (including their own fans) would admit that Chelsea are the best in Europe if they won.



Defeating Barcelona and Munich would be far more impressive than coming runners up domestically. The champions league specifically tests the best teams in Europe in a series of big match situations where mid table teams aren't involved. It's the highest level of club football and the team who wins at the end have proven to be better than any other team representing any other league in Europe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

We may not be the best in Europe, but if we win, it still makes us pretty goddamn epic

Hell, the fact we're in the final makes us awesome


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

If one sees the champions league as by far the biggest prize in club football then it's hard not to claim that the winners are the best team in Europe. They have won the tournament designed to test exactly that. 
If Chelsea win it then in twenty years time no-one is going to rmbr how poor they were domestically (okay hardcore fans might but most won't.)


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know maybe this doesn't concern every member of the forum but giving the fact we are so close to June, I wanted to post this video about my team, Universidad de Chile. We've got one of the best teams in the history of our country and it's a shame that we've got to sell important pieces of the team.

Vargas already went to Napoles and now Diaz will go to the Basel. Perhaps Rodriguez will go to the Benfica and they are looking for Mena from Italy so probably the legacy of this team will come to an end.






This video relates all the goals from the amazing team we were having last years. We went to beat Nacional (URU), Flamengo and Vasco (BRA) and Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito (ECU). We've got some really beautiful goals all around (the last against Flamengo, the second against Arsenal in the second video, etc.), so I hope you can enjoy this video alongside with me and support this team to win the Copa Libertadores this year.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think the CL winner is definitely the best team. I'd rather proudly celebrate beating the best clubs of European football than beating a bunch of low budget, mid-table teams that can never make it to the big stage. And I'd take a CL victory in a heartbeat next to getting a 6th position in the league rather than winning the league and getting knocked out in the CL. Looking back at it now, not many remember Liverpool had a rather bad season in the EPL back in 2005 as they managed to shock everyone and win the Champions League. Similarly, that's how it'll be for Chelsea in a decade.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Choke2Death said:


> I think the CL winner is definitely the best team. I'd rather proudly celebrate beating the best clubs of European football than beating a bunch of low budget, mid-table teams that can never make it to the big stage. And I'd take a CL victory in a heartbeat next to getting a 6th position in the league rather than winning the league and getting knocked out in the CL. Looking back at it now, not many remember Liverpool had a rather bad season in the EPL back in 2005 as they managed to shock everyone and win the Champions League. Similarly, that's how it'll be for Chelsea in a decade.


Exactly. History doesn't rmbr the ins and outs of a season but it will rmbr who lifted the biggest prize on the last club game of the season.

Now if Chelsea lose and find themselves in the Europa League next season, that may well be remembered as a truly low point of what has generally been a very fruitful era.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Villareal got relegated, lol.
At least lazio did not get the cl spot. 
Del piero and Inzaghi are legends.



EGame said:


> Disagreed. How can Chelsea be called the best team in all of Europe if they can't even come close to being champions of their own country?
> 
> If the likes of Bayern, Barca, or United won the CL I would say it would be fair to call them the best in Europe seeing as they competed valiantly for their league title and lost it at the end of the season but came close to being champions of their own countries.
> 
> Chelsea though? I don't think many people (including their own fans) would admit that Chelsea are the best in Europe if they won.


Well if di matteo was the chelsea coach at the begining of the season, thing could have gone different.

Portsmouth got relegated to English league one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I wouldn't consider Chelsea best in Europe if they won, but i wouldn't discount their achievement in the slightest. Like back in 05, i never thought we were best in Europe despite our epic final against milan but it was a magnificant achievement.

Wonder if villarreal will keep the same core squad or if players will decide to up and leave. Can't see to many of their stars being content to be in the 2nd tier.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Villarreal will lose alot of good players. Rossi, Nilmar, Bruno, Cani, Zapata, Diego Lopez, Valero, De Guzman, Mario, Marchena, Mussacchio and Gonzalo Rodriguez all surely won't be happy in the 2nd division. Feel sorry for them, a team with these players in it shouldn't be going down.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can't see Rossi leaving next season, he's still out for another 8-9 months with his knee so it will be a January transfer if he does go. I reckon he'll probably stay at least until the year is done, if they stay down then he's gone. No club will really want to risk a player who's shredded his knee a few times.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I am excited about the Oman Mobile league.


I just want to say GO FANJA!!! Fanja better win the league, and win against Al - Ouruba tonight.









*Fanja​*
*VS​*









*Al - Ouruba*​


*Winner Becomes 1st Place!!!​*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*LMAO at the idea that Chelsea will be the best team in Europe this season if they win the Champions League. You don't finish 6th in your domestic league if you're the best team in Europe. Don't get me wrong if they beat Bayern (which I don't think they will) then it's a great achievement for them to win the competition but that doesn't make them a better team than Man City/Man Utd/Barca/Madrid. 

You might have more of an argument if the CL was in a league format where all the tops team played each rather over the season than it being knockout format. Are Chelsea the best team in England because they won the FA Cup? No. Man City are because they won the league over the course of an entire season.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So City and Utd are two of the best teams in Europe despite failing to get the past the group stage in the competition designed to test the best teams in Europe? Okay then. You can't use the 6th place argument and then also promote the achievements of two teams who completely flopped in Europe.


You could just as easily "lmao" at the fact that the premiership champions couldn't even negotiate their way around Napoli and that the runners up struggled against outfits like Benefica and Basle. 6th place is no less embarrassing than that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

City and not one of the best teams right now no. United I still have them at third, Arguably fourth in Europe behind Barca, Madrid & Maybe Bayern but not 100% on that just yet. Even with their shitty year this year they have still proved over the last 5 - 10 years to be one of the best teams around one slightly less great season doesn't change that fact. They still were joint top of their league and just about lost the title on goal difference. 

We've had this discussion before as well :lmao. If Man U or Barca had gone on to win it or even if Bayern do indeed win it maybe you can make a claim of them being the best in europe (although I would disagree with that too) but you cant basically take what they did against 19 other teams who even though in the same country all have different playing styles and basically say that has no real meaning in this. Just because they beat Barca & maybe beat Bayern doesn't mean they automically take the title after from Barca who not only won the trophy 2 years straight, won the league 3 years straight and made the semis every year since 2008 I believe. If your going by the champo league winner is the best then you would probably have a different "best in the Europe" every year". Not going to discount Chelsea's win if they did win it because they deserved it but still wouldn't class them as best in Europe after one great European campaign while having a horrible league campaign. 

Also another question for Henry Hill. If winning the trophy makes you the best in Europe then does that make the runner up 2nd best? or the Semi finalist 3 & 4th best etc...?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus clearly guys come on, undefeated and only conceded 20 goals all season :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Doing well in a 38 game season makes you a better team than doing well in a knockout tournament where you don't all play the same teams. Don't see how that can be argued. Winning the CL is a great achievement but it doesn't instantly make you the best team in Europe if you perform like shit in your domestic league. If the CL was in a league format where all the best teams from the top domestic leagues played each other and Chelsea won that then I'd concede that made them the best team in Europe.

United and City's poor performances in Europe obviously don't cover them in glory and definitely hurts their claim for being the best in Europe but they finished with 89 points in the Premier League. Chelsea finished with 64. I'm not saying either City or United are the best in Europe right now but to say that if Chelsea beat Bayern then they will is soooo wrong.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Save Us.Charisma said:


> I know maybe this doesn't concern every member of the forum but giving the fact we are so close to June, I wanted to post this video about my team, Universidad de Chile. We've got one of the best teams in the history of our country and it's a shame that we've got to sell important pieces of the team.
> 
> Vargas already went to Napoles and now Diaz will go to the Basel. Perhaps Rodriguez will go to the Benfica and they are looking for Mena from Italy so probably the legacy of this team will come to an end.
> 
> ...


Vargas will be a star at Napoli. People will see if Cavani leaves and he drops in.



Renegade™;11447951 said:


> Villarreal will lose alot of good players. Rossi, Nilmar, Bruno, Cani, Zapata, Diego Lopez, Valero, De Guzman, Mario, Marchena, Mussacchio and Gonzalo Rodriguez all surely won't be happy in the 2nd division. Feel sorry for them, a team with these players in it shouldn't be going down.


I'd take Nilmar & Borja Valero in a second. A lot of clubs will circling.



Seabs said:


> *Doing well in a 38 game season makes you a better team than doing well in a knockout tournament where you don't all play the same teams. Don't see how that can be argued. Winning the CL is a great achievement but it doesn't instantly make you the best team in Europe if you perform like shit in your domestic league. If the CL was in a league format where all the best teams from the top domestic leagues played each other and Chelsea won that then I'd concede that made them the best team in Europe.
> 
> United and City's poor performances in Europe obviously don't cover them in glory and definitely hurts their claim for being the best in Europe but they finished with 89 points in the Premier League. Chelsea finished with 64. I'm not saying either City or United are the best in Europe right now but to say that if Chelsea beat Bayern then they will is soooo wrong.*


I'd agree with that. It's also hard to gauge how 'good' a team is when judging them against teams from other countries. The English game is completely different to Spain, and both present very different challenges.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Lawls said:


> Juventus clearly guys come on, undefeated and only conceded 20 goals all season :side:


They also got 15 draws.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> Villareal got relegated, lol.
> At least lazio did not get the cl spot.
> Del piero and Inzaghi are legends.
> 
> ...


That's an impossible excuse. 

Chelsea had an equal opportunity to win the league just as much as everyone else in England, but in the end they weren't even close. That's what is so fantastic about the league competition, it provides everyone the same opportunity. I would say the CL is less balanced, provides teams that are not as strong to progress further. 

Anyways, the only _definite way _ to call a team the best in Europe is f you win the league and the CL. Then there is no objection.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Doing well in a 38 game season makes you a better team than doing well in a knockout tournament where you don't all play the same teams. Don't see how that can be argued.


Completely disagree. There is a reason why the champions league hasn't been defended in its current format, it's because it's the most challenging, intense, pressurized competition in club football. You can't rely on other results, you have to go out and beat the best teams in Europe. 

If the champions league was done as a league format it wouldn't have anywhere near the same element of pressure and subsequently wouldn't be as prestigious.

@chaingang - Big difference between winning and losing in any format. If Chelsea lose to Bayern they go a long way down the pecking order given how poor they finished domestically. But my point is that winning the champions league dwarfs everything else. Not everyone is of that same opinion which is fine.

Also Barca didn't win the champions league two years straight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pffff..... we beat City once, we have the FA cup and if we win the champions league, that must make us like the top 3 in europe

or something


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I support Chelsea and if we beat Bayern I wouldn't consider us the best team in Europe. Hope we put it as a badge on our kit anyroad, but it would still be pure hyperbole.

Were Porto the best team in Europe when they won it? Or is it more to do with the fact that anything can happen in a knockout cup contest?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Wait wait wait. So if they beat Bayern they are the best in Europe. But if they don't win they are not even considered 2nd best? Really dont see the logic tbh. So your only going to count League form if they lost, But if they win League form is irrelevant? 

Also my mistake forgot Inter took it in 2010.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Here's a question then. Would you really regard Juventus as Italy's greatest ever team just because they've won more league titles than Milan? 

Of course not. Milan have built a reputation as one of the greats of club football by being able to go out and beat the best in Europe on multiple occasions even when they were not successful domestically.


Chelsea winning the champions league is not just a great accomplishment for themselves but it is also a great advert for English football where another one of their teams have been able to defeat the toast of Europe. It would put England tied with Italy and just one trophy behind Spain as the nation with the most European wins. 

Similarly, Bayern winning a fifth title improves the prestige of their club and gives the Bundesliga another win and further recognition.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think we can all agree that Englands greatest ever team is aston villa


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And that Celtic have a better team than Man City because they won the European Cup in 1967.

I get what you are saying man, I just don't think you can say anyone is better than anyone for winning the Champions League one year. I would be ecstatic if we beat Bayern on the 19th, but do I think it means we have a better squad and team than Barcelona, Madrid, United, City etc. currently?. No I don't. Consistent success along the lines of Barcelona and Man United is where I feel true success can be garnered, anyone can have a shit season.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

1.) We're not arguing about who has the best team which is Barcelona by a long shot. 

2.) Knocking out defending champions Real Madrid and beating Inter in the final is a better accomplishment than winning a domestic title on goal difference.

3.) "Anyone can have a shit season" True. But not "anyone" can win the champions league. Everyone points to that Liverpool team but the fact is they beat the two sides who were on paper probably the best two teams in Europe at that point.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Completely disagree. There is a reason why the champions league hasn't been defended in its current format, it's because it's the most challenging, intense, pressurized competition in club football. You can't rely on other results, you have to go out and beat the best teams in Europe.
> 
> If the champions league was done as a league format it wouldn't have anywhere near the same element of pressure and subsequently wouldn't be as prestigious.
> 
> ...


I don't think that's what he said. Basically the CL is tougher to win, but the league is more of a reflection of the best club. Over a 38 game season the best will be at the top, in the CL there are far too many factors for that to be possible all of the time. 

I personally prefer the league. But I can easily understand either arguement.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

well yeah, but this football, all people care about is what you did last week

also of note, so far we've beaten teams in spain, portugal, italy and now germany

we're international baby!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't think that's what he said. Basically the CL is tougher to win, but the league is more of a reflection of the best club. Over a 38 game season the best will be at the top, in the CL there are far too many factors for that to be possible all of the time.
> 
> I personally prefer the league. But I can easily understand either arguement.


I get your point but how many times does the best team not win the champions league. It doesn't happen often. Utd were definitely not the best team against Munich in 99 and Barca were lucky to beat Chelsea in 09 but usually the best team wins the competition. And by best team, I don't mean playing the nicest football or getting the most possession, I mean the team that becomes the best by incorporating the appropriate playing style to beat the best in Europe. 

Also in the league there have been occasions where very dubious decisions have cost teams titles. 

I don't think either competition has a 100% record of always rewarding the best team with the trophy.

I use history as my ultimate argument because in my view Madrid, Milan, Liverpool, Barca and Bayern are the five greatest teams in club football history based on what they've accomplished in Europe. Now granted if one of those sides had only won five domestic titles it wouldn't look as good.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Are Atletico the 2nd best team in Europe? :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> well yeah, but this football, all people care about is what you did last week
> 
> also of note, so far *we've beaten teams in spain, portugal, italy and now germany*
> 
> we're international baby!


Never thought of it that way... We need to win.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> 1.) We're not arguing about who has the best team which is Barcelona by a long shot.
> 
> 2.) Knocking out defending champions Real Madrid and beating Inter in the final is a better accomplishment than winning a domestic title on goal difference.
> 
> 3.) "Anyone can have a shit season" True. But not "anyone" can win the champions league. Everyone points to that Liverpool team but the fact is they beat the two sides who were on paper probably the best two teams in Europe at that point.


You asked this question on the last page. Which evidently is asking about which team is the best. 

"So are Barcelona still the best team in Europe?"

Ok then. Yes. 

Porto won the Champions League, Monaco got to a champions league final. Liverpool beat two outstanding sides, great. That proves they beat two fantastic sides, does it automatically mean they had a fantastic side themselves? No. By that logic Wigan Athletic are great due to beating a raft of top Prem clubs lately. I don't know how you can say not "anyone can win the Champions League". They evidently can. Do I expect Shaktar Donetsk or Bate Borisov to win it next year, not really. But coud it happen? Of course. I wasn't exactly expecting a Porto vs Monaco final in 2004 either.

It all comes down to how you view competitions really. Personally I rate Arsenal very highly because they have won the top 4 trophy for years in a row now :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Djimi Traore has never in his life played for the best team in any competition, ever ever ever.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



5th-Horseman said:


> You asked this question on the last page. Which evidently is asking about which team is the best.
> 
> "So are Barcelona still the best team in Europe?"
> 
> ...



No I'm a Juventus fan and happily admit that they are not in the same league as Milan when it comes to the greats of club football. Similarly Pool are still ahead of United because of their superior record in Europe. 

Also defeating a fantastic team over two legs in a hugely intense situation when everyone is waiting for you to be humiliated (something Wigan didn't have to contend with) makes you a pretty fantastic team yes. Chelsea did to Barca what no other team in the premiership could have done.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> No I'm a Juventus fan and happily admit that they are not in the same league as Milan when it comes to the greats of club football. Similarly Pool are still ahead of United because of their superior record in Europe.
> 
> Also defeating a fantastic team over two legs in a hugely intense situation when everyone is waiting for you to be humiliated (*something Wigan didn't have to contend with*) makes you a pretty fantastic team yes. Chelsea did to Barca what no other team in the premiership could have done.



They would have been relegated if they hadn't have won several of those games. How is that not intense?

I don't know about that idea that only Chelsea could have done it either. Stoke City away...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



5th-Horseman said:


> They would have been relegated if they hadn't have won several of those games. How is that not intense?
> 
> I don't know about that idea that only Chelsea could have done it either. Stoke City away...


No I mean they didn't have to deal with the pressure of being humiliated. Everyone thought Barca were going to destroy Chelsea something wicked. Now that can either ruin a team before they go on a pitch (yes I'm looking at you Levekursen) or it can spur them on to prove people wrong. Having the mental fortitude to believe that you can beat a superior side on paper is part of the ingredients of what makes a fantastic team. Look at how Utd recovered from the 6-1 humiliation as another example. 

Barca would have been fine against Stoke as long as they rested Messi


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's not that someone with a better history is better now, but in total and everything accounted for they're the best, like us, Rangers FC the most successful club in the world.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> No I mean they didn't have to deal with the pressure of being humiliated. Everyone thought Barca were going to destroy Chelsea something wicked. Now that can either ruin a team before they go on a pitch or it can spur them on to prove people wrong. Having the mental fortitude to believe that you can beat a superior side on paper is part of the ingredients of what makes a fantastic team. Look at how Utd recovered from the 6-1 humiliation as another example.
> 
> Barca would have been fine against Stoke as long as they rested Messi




How is relegation not humilating then?? Even as a Chelsea fan I would have taken loosing to Barca 8-0 over the indignity of ever being relegated. 


Barca could'nt deal with the Rory Delap thow in. Plus Peter Crouch is about 2 foot taller than most of the team.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



5th-Horseman said:


> How is relegation not humilating then?? Even as a Chelsea fan I would have taken loosing to Barca 8-0 over the indignity of ever being relegated.
> 
> 
> Barca could'nt deal with the Rory Delap thow in. Plus Peter Crouch is about 2 foot taller than most of the team.


Chelsea had to go face to face with the prospect of humiliation over a three hour period. Wigan had several games to try and avoid relegation. It's a different type of pressure. How I'd rank the crop of Europe if Chelsea win on Saturday:

1.) Chelsea - Beat the best in Europe against the odds though certainly not a patch on the Barca teams of 09 and 11. 

2.) Real Madrid - record points haul and champions league semi-finalists. 

3.) Borussia Dortmund - record points haul but disappointing in Europe. 

4.) Man City - Won first premiership title, dumped out of the champions league in a tough group stage. 

5.) Juventus - Undefeated all season. Didn't play in Europe.

6.) Bayern Munich - Outclassed by Dortmund domestically but knocked out Madrid in Europe before losing in yet another European final.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> Djimi Traore has never in his life played for the best team in any competition, ever ever ever.


But but but Henry Hill said the winners are the best team in Europe. So he played for the best team in Europe in 05 :torres

Edit

Barca Not even top 6? :hesk1


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This is the Barcelona era still but by their own standards this has been an awful season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AJ22 said:


> It's not that someone with a better history is better now, but in total and everything accounted for they're the best, like us, Rangers FC the most successful club in the world.


Actually, winning the Scottish league doesn't equate to success in the eyes of anyone outside Scotland. The Scottish league is an absolute joke. Rangers and Celtic are Championship standard and the rest of the teams are League Two/Blue Square standard.

Edit: Sorry if the truth is a little blunt.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Actually, winning the Scottish league doesn't equate to success in the eyes of anyone outside Scotland. The Scottish league is an absolute joke. Rangers and Celtic are Championship standard and the rest of the teams are League Two/Blue Square standard.




To be fair it _used_ to mean quite a bit. I wouldn't even equate it to winning the Championship now though. The Championship has miles more depth than the SPL and probably better clubs than Rangers and Celtic in terms of squads.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

lol scottish football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



5th-Horseman said:


> To be fair it _used_ to mean quite a bit. I wouldn't even equate it to winning the Championship now though. The Championship has miles more depth than the SPL and probably better clubs than Rangers and Celtic in terms of squads.


In my lifetime I can only think of one great player i've seen in the SPL, and that pretty much covers the entire PL era.

The Championship is also extremely competitive, probably more so than any other league, it's extremely difficult to predict where a lot of teams will place and who gets promoted (apart from Cardiff always losing in the play offs). I wouldn't fancy Rangers or Celtic to get out of that league for at least a few years should they ever switch.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> Actually, winning the Scottish league doesn't equate to success in the eyes of anyone outside Scotland.


not true, loyalists and republican football fans in ireland disagree with you.


Seb said:


> In my lifetime I can only think of one great player i've seen in the SPL, and that pretty much covers the entire PL era.


the celtic squad circa 2000 was a quality team, some top players in that team, definitely mid table to 5th place about premier league quality at least. 

enjoy retirement ruud. legend


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jelavic probably has a better goals to game ration in England than he did in Scotland.... People are too quick to right off the quality of player in that league. Yes, the standard isn't the greatest overall but there are still good players there, the likes of Kayal would still walk into most Premiership midfields in my opinion.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There were some brilliant players in the Scottish league in the 90's/early 00's. None as good as Larsson, who is *THE* fucking BOSS, but the likes of Laudrup, Di Canio (albeit for one season), Gatusso, Arteta, Petrov, van Bronckhorst etc.

As for Ruud, one of my all time favourites. One of the best out and out strikers of the past decade and probably the best finisher I've seen in the PL and for United. So clinical in front of goal and his movement in an around the box was unmatched. Could have became our all time leading scorer had he finished his career with United, sad that things ended the way they did. His brace against Villa in our 3-2 comeback is one of my favourite games of all time.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> lol scottish football.


you wouldn't have said that 5 - 10 years ago boyo. The rangers - Celtic rivalry was the talk of the town back then.

pubs were jammers at midday for the old firm matches back then.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I know it's more impressive to win a 'big' league, but for Celtic to have won all the competitions they've won and for us (Rangers) to have won over 100 trophies takes nothing away from those successes, to us Celtic are Barcelona, and were Celtic's Real Madrid, because that's the level were at, so it is just as hard for us to win the SPL as it is, for Real Madrid to win La Liga, in our terms of quality...

And there are quite a lot of football fans in England who have a favorite team between Rangers and Celtic, like Celtic, with Man Utd and Liverpool and us with Chelsea, and Newcastle (kind of)...

It means loads to fans in N.Irealand and Ireland, and it might not be an amazing quality but it doesn't take anything away from Scottish teams' success domestically, because it's our 'premiership' level. It's not like the Old Firm have changed loads, we've always over-achieved outside of Scotland and punched above our weight in Europe, even now, for the size of the country and the money in Scottish football, there's only so much we can do with money, from Sky, which is about 20x less for SPL teams, compared to English clubs.

Scottish football also hasn't changed much, it's just football as a whole has and so finances and the gap between the major European leagues has.

EDIT: We've had amazing players at some points, Gascogine, Goram, Woods, Butcher, Gough, Amoruso, Mols, Caniggia, Reyna, Van Bronckhorst, Laudrup, Arteta, Ricksen, R. De Boer, Wilkins, Hateley, etc. haha...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Rangers and Celtic had really hot teams in the late 90's/early 00's. Nowadays though they're extremely average and irrelevant. Celtic and Rangers would be struggling to avoid relegation in the Premier League, more likely be Play Off area in the Championship. The rest of them are League 1 standard maximum right now. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cl is more important than the league but to be regarded as the best in europe you need to win the champions league and at least stay top 3 in your domestic league. Well imo.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seabs said:


> *Rangers and Celtic had really hot teams in the late 90's/early 00's. Nowadays though they're extremely average and irrelevant. Celtic and Rangers would be struggling to avoid relegation in the Premier League, more likely be Play Off area in the Championship. The rest of them are League 1 standard maximum right now. *


It's because the money in other countries has increased, because of where companies are based and stuff, so without the same levels of money coming in, that's like commercially controllable, the standards will always be a gap, until it's leveled out.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> Chelsea had to go face to face with the prospect of humiliation over a three hour period. Wigan had several games to try and avoid relegation. It's a different type of pressure. How I'd rank the crop of Europe if Chelsea win on Saturday:
> 
> 1.) Chelsea - Beat the best in Europe against the odds though certainly not a patch on the Barca teams of 09 and 11.
> 
> ...



This is the thing. I answer your points and then you seem to then edit your posts to counter what I have said below. 

Where in gods name is the consistency in that list by the way????

Europe is the biggest indicator of sucess according to you but Juventus weren't in Europe and rank higher than Athletico Madrid (who won a European competition), Bayern (who would have had absolute no silverware if they lose to us, but were in a European final), Barcelona (Who won a domestic cup and got beaten in the CL semi finals)and yet rank lower than Dortmund and City (Who won there respective leagues in arguably a less impressive manner and were ball achingly shite in Europe consisdering the squads). So are Dortmund and City better than Juventus solely because they were in Europe?? So by this logic you can be dreadful in Europe but as long as you play in a European competition then you rank higher than a team that won a domestic league without getting beaten and is in a cup final. 

I don't get it.


In regards to Scottish football, yeah the funding has played an issue to be fair. And despite the fact that Rangers and Celtic are clearly _the_ clubs it only breeds a loss in quality when the rest of the teams are so, so bad. 

I would agree with Samoon, winning the Champions League is fine. But doing it and actually maintaining a good league position (when we sadly have not) is a mixed bag of a season. Especially when your entire hopes of Europe's best competition hinges on one match we probably will lose on balance.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

edinburgh is a big city isn't it ?

In an ideal world hearts and possibly aberdeen aswell would be taken over by billionaires.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Insane amount turned up for the montreal-Galaxy game.

Footballs making strides in the north west and canada.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



5th-Horseman said:


> This is the thing. I answer your points and then you seem to then edit your posts to counter what I have said below.
> 
> Where in gods name is the consistency in that list by the way????
> 
> ...



The Europa League means very little and is now becoming like the domestic cups where a lot of teams actually prefer the prospect of being knocked out so they can focus on the league. 

The list follows in line with my argument that winning a tough domestic league is commendable but that a champions league trophy dwarfs it. Barca didn't win either and so are not featured. I think it's better to win the league than to go far and lose in the champions league and never said otherwise.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






quite enjoyed watching this


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










On the Rhodes to Wembley~!

Rhodes' goal tally is almost as high as the Wembley ticket prices.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I hope you win. Fuck Sheffield United and their last minute goals :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That Booker T gif is incredible.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Irish Jet said:


> There were some brilliant players in the Scottish league in the 90's/early 00's. None as good as Larsson, who is *THE* fucking BOSS, but the likes of Laudrup, Di Canio (albeit for one season), Gatusso, Arteta, Petrov, van Bronckhorst etc.
> 
> As for Ruud, one of my all time favourites. One of the best out and out strikers of the past decade and probably the best finisher I've seen in the PL and for United. So clinical in front of goal and his movement in an around the box was unmatched. Could have became our all time leading scorer had he finished his career with United, sad that things ended the way they did. His brace against Villa in our 3-2 comeback is one of my favourite games of all time.


How dare you mention brilliant players of Scottish football without mentioning the World's greatest ever +100kg footballer.










BIG DUKES!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Apparently we've signed Jordi Alba for 12m. for such a little guy he has big shoes to fill, I hope he does well. 

Now onto a CB


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Come on BLACKPOOL!.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Have a good feeling about today, we're fucking boss in play-off's. West Ham are miles better than us and deserve to be playing Premier League football over us any day of the week, just have a very good feeling about it, it's no pressure, everyone is expecting West Ham to win.

Expect Ollie to tacticalise Fat Sam.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Have a good feeling about today, we're fucking boss in play-off's. West Ham are miles better than us *and deserve to be playing Premier League football over us any day of the week*, just have a very good feeling about it, it's no pressure, everyone is expecting West Ham to win.
> 
> Expect Ollie to tacticalise Fat Sam.


That's only true if they win today. At this moment, West Ham do not deserve it more than Blackpool.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Joel said:


> That's only true if they win today. At this moment, West Ham do not deserve it more than Blackpool.


They finished 11 points ahead of us and beat us 4-0 at their place and 4-1 at Bloomfield Road, they have had the better season and deserve it more than us.

I'd love it it we win and I actually think we will just don't wanna get to downhearted if we don't.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Blackpool, Hearts and Chelsea, the 3 big final's for me today because I live in Scotland... I'm a Rangers fan but Hearts are getting my support today, I've always liked them except when they play against us...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Come on Blackpool, can't have Fat Sham ruining the Prem again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*West Ham will lose a ton of players and money if they lose today. Don't think they will. Too many quality players to not get promoted. If Blackpool win then I'd put money on them going straight back down unless they can make some Cisse/Ba/Cabaye quality signings out of nothing.

Had a bet on West Ham to win at the start of the Play Offs to so I'm naturally supporting them.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Cmon Blackpool.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Would have preferred to see Blackpool go up, West Ham usually was a difficult place to go for United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*West Ham should be just fine next season if they strengthen up their defense. Strong effort from Blackpool but West Ham's superior quality got them the win.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Blackpool did play some nice stuff, but they poor defensively. West Ham had some nervy moments too, but their defence didn't have the sort of gaps that the Blackpool one did, and their midfield was more solid in protecting the defence too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gutted, thought we were the better team but guess it just wasn't to be. Hope we can keep hold of Ince next season, the lad is quality.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I was also hoping for a Blackpool win, I love the way they play football and Holloway is brilliant and was a real highlight last season when it came to Manager press conferences. However, I didn't mind a West Ham win but I just wanted Blackpool to win more.

Still, I thought Blackpool were the better team overall but they just didn't take the numerous chances they created. West Ham though, credit to them, took their chances well and got the goal at the very end. It will be nice to see West Ham back in the Premier League next season but a real shame for Blackpool. I'd love to see them get another crack in the Premier League.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gutted, just got back from Lytham and felt so bad for the Blackpool fans. Had Matt Phillips taken the chances he had in the first half and Dobbie in the second, they'd have been cruising before the time Vaz Te popped in the winner. That's the difference that cost them. West Ham tucked away their chances and got the job done. It's sad but Sam being back in the Premiership and us down in the Championship reinforces what a ludicrous decision it was by Venky's to sack him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Delighted for West Ham, some of the best and most passionate fans around. Definitely a club that belongs in the Premier League.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

My dad is a West Ham fan, he will be delighted


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

joe cole back 2 west ham


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So Juve vs Napoli tmr night in the Italian Cup Final. Should be a great game with the added emotion of it being Del Piero's final match for the club. Would be so cool for one of Juve's all time greats to depart after winning the Double.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Henry Hill said:


> So Juve vs Napoli tmr night in the Italian Cup Final. Should be a great game with the added emotion of it being Del Piero's final match for the club. Would be so cool for one of Juve's all time greats to depart after winning the Double.


Yeah i will rooting for juventus tommorow, i want see del piero leave with a trophy before he leaves juventus. I think del piero is the greatest juventus player ever.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Samoon said:


> Yeah i will rooting for juventus tommorow, i want see del piero leave with a trophy before he leaves juventus. I think del piero is the greatest juventus player ever.


He's most definitely up there though it's hard to look past Platini. Only at the club five years but in that time won three consecutive European Player of the Year awards and finished Serie A top scorer three years running. Absolute legend. 

What a career Del Piero has had though. Countless important wins, finals and goals.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Big Well Done to York City who have just been promoted back into the Football League 

Means Luton however will spend there 4'th season in the Blue Square Prem,


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This end to Ligue 1 is ridiculous. 8 teams can still go down, and Hazard has just scored a farewell hat-trick. Montpellier set to win the league.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Montepellier match being temporarily halted due to crowd trouble and them throwing stuff onto the pitch. Classy stuff.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Auxerre angry about relegation. No need for this though.

Pastore scores for PSG...


Penalty for Napoli!!!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Juve/Napoli final has been dire so far too.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Go on Napoli. I like Juve too. Del Piero - class act.

Commentator says "it could be Cavani's last game". Did he not sign a new contract in recent times?

*Thanks Seabs. I don't keep up with these talent show people so!*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

CAVANI!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hamsik just finished the game.

2-0.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hamsik, you beauty. Why did I ever sell you to Bayern Munich! (in PES)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

*Napoli 2-0 up. Game won.

Auxerre/Monetepllier match halted again. Flares being thrown onto pitch right by the keeper.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

This Auxerre/M'Pellier match is madness. Flare on the pitch. Trying to empty the end where trouble is so match can be resumed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Savage would've been happy with that elbow, eh Fabio Q?

* 1 Year since Savage's passing *


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

25 years - well done.

Del Piero - come to Utd


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Back underway. Enthralling finale expected. If Montpellier lose, the title is PSG's.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> This end to Ligue 1 is ridiculous. 8 teams can still go down, and Hazard has just scored a farewell hat-trick. Montpellier set to win the league.


Didn't something similar happen last year? Something crazy like 10 points seperated 6th place and 17th


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Can't remember. Probably. A more entertaining league than it's given credit for, even if it is a feeder league.

UTAKA SCORES AGAIN! Get in!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That is a bummer there. Watch Juventus collect their medals then as Napoli walk up the link ceases as does all other links.

Watch the Auxerre-Montpellier game I guess.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congratulations Montpellier, champions of France. Well deserved. A great story for them, a club that is usually an average midtable side winning the league amongst big spending PSG.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It's a blue year for sure.

Man City - English Champions
Chelsea - European Champions
SSC Napoli - Coppa Italia winners

France - Euro 2012???


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

^Greece, Euro 2012 :troll
you heard it here first.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

congrats to Montpellier, but I fear their team will lose most of their key players for next season;s CL

there was also a shock winner in the Danish league, FC Nordsjaelland, who automatically qualify for the Champions League as well, will probably be the smallest club in the competition, I would even argue smaller than APOEL Nicosia from this season's edition


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Santos Laguna are the Mexican Clasura champions, defeating Monterrey 3:2 on aggregate


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus unbeaten run is over. Well imo napoli deserve to win.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The better team on the night^^


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hajduk1911 said:


> congrats to Montpellier, but I fear their team will lose most of their key players for next season;s CL
> 
> *there was also a shock winner in the Danish league, FC Nordsjaelland*, who automatically qualify for the Champions League as well, will probably be the smallest club in the competition, I would even argue smaller than APOEL Nicosia from this season's edition


The danish league is not done yet, but FC Nordsjælland is leading with one game to go.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is this for real?










lolol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

looks like a tequila sunrise.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










Looks like a multi-flavored icy pole.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Congrats to Napoli btw.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



D'Angelo said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not real. 

These will be pretty much the official shirts for next season, although they are still horrendously terrible. 










The shorts for the home kit will be dark blue while the shorts for the away kit will be black not orange. At least I pray not.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Gradients have no place on any sports jersey ever. They look absolutely awful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

congrats barca, you have a worst kit than united's tablecloth's. congrats


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

United's home kit is far worse, I don't mind that away kit tbh, even though it's not as nice as the black one currently being used. Not a fan of that home kit, but at least it is striped and not just two colours, like this one:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

seriously, they are fucking disgusting. whoever came up with it should be shot. awful

it's much more offensive than united's cos united's doesnt try to murder my eyes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca's is worse, simply because their jersey is so hard to fuck up to begin with.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

United's home kit is terrible, but Barca's away kit is horrifying.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










On second thoughts, God it's hideous. Far brighter than in that other picture, which I saw the other day.

Not over the moon about the home kit, but I think it's better than this season's one, really didn't like the crooked stripes and much preferred last seasons home kit.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't think the home kit is that bad. The away kit is the real botch.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Best kit I've seen is Wolfsburgs,


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

rangers's kit is nice


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Nas said:


> Best kit I've seen is Wolfsburgs,


That is epic. I always like their kits actually.



EGame said:


> Not real.
> 
> These will be pretty much the official shirts for next season, although they are still horrendously terrible.
> 
> ...



ique2 LOL

There are always horrible kits every season in top football and I wonder why people in the club and maybe even top players don't have a say in them. They seem to be completely dependent of the ideas of the sponsor and man do they come up with shit sometimes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Is that Rangers kit some sort of historical tribute in their memory?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I really like the Rangers top, going to get it when it comes out, it's commemorating winning the cup winners cup in 1972...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I'm absolutely furious with our kits, it's a disgrace to the entire club that Nike would do such a shit job. 

Nike is amazing because they manage to make everything look like complete utter shit, from their hideous hot pink boots to their gradient and picnic table pattern kits. Fuck them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

really not looking forward to our next kit, our first from nike.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Are there any good nike kits? Seems like most of the best looking ones are adidas or umbro.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

enaldo giving himself a 10/10 for the season and his team only a 9/10 :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Completely agree that most Nike kits coming out recently are rubbish. That Barca kit design looks like something you'd see from the early 90s when the designs got a bit experimental. 'ooooh look what we can do, fade between colours'. Nike have done the similarly bad for Man United checkered kit.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Going off the image that the official Barca twitter just posted, the Barca away shirt is the one above but the shorts will be yellow - not black. So enjoy looking like an ice lolly.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That away kit is probably why Pep left. Jesus christ.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Actually, after looking again - it isn't exactly the same shirt. Actually don't think it looks as bad. Picture is massive so click the link.

http://a.yfrog.com/img611/4549/besyf.jpg


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Im liking our new kit

classic with gold letters

just hope they dont mess up our away kit and make it cursed again

damn you black kit!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Mourinho signs a contract extension till 2016. 

The guy really wants to win that 10th CL title for Real Madrid. :


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And he probably will.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> enaldo giving himself a 10/10 for the season and his team only a 9/10 :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I guess the La Liga title built some bridges between Mourinho and all the people who opposed him at Madrid. He'll be on a lot of pressure to bring the Champions League to Madrid next season though.

Year 1 - Copa Del Rey
Year 2 - La Liga
Year 3 - Champions League Supercopa

:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> And he probably will.


You sure? We've been hearing that Real Madrid would win their 10 CL title every year for past 10 years now. :

I wouldn't bet on them to win it next year though.

Teams like Barca, United, Bayern, Milan and Chelsea will be rebuilding and strengthening their squads. Not to mentions teams like City and Juve will also be strengthening theirs. 

I don't expect Real Madrid to have as good of a team as they did this year because truthfully they were stacked more than any other team in the world. With players like Higuain, Kaka and Sahin are rumoured to leave in search of first team football. If anything, I expect them to have less depth than they did this year. 

Of course it wouldn't be a surprise though if they did win it with their resources either.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Anji to win the Champions league 2012/13... but they should at least be in it seriously. Maybe Montpellier will win it... It's going to be a cool year in the Champions league, at lot of new found success teams, I like it more when there is a lot of variety.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

APOEL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> APOEL


They're only in the Europa League season 

Teams that are in it next season: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012–13_UEFA_Champions_League

Will be strange not to see Inter. We better not end up shit like them :no:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

No, I meant variety in the CL this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Ah I see. My bad.

First time I am seeing scenes of the Real Madrid title celebration and the Mourinho's hugs to Ramos and Casillas didn't look very good. As I said, maybe they have got past this now which made him decide to sign the new deal.

I hope Higuain doesn't leave Real Madrid, because they'll probably go out and sign either Falcao or Cavani.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



AJ22 said:


> Anji to win the Champions league 2012/13... but they should at least be in it seriously. Maybe Montpellier will win it... It's going to be a cool year in the Champions league, at lot of new found success teams, I like it more when there is a lot of variety.


that might be difficult when they're only in the europa 2nd round qualifiers. finished 20 points behind zenit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I think Manchester City will be a serious contender to win CL next year. Don't let the fact that we run through them so easily this year fool you.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Mr. Snrub said:


> that might be difficult when they're only in the europa 2nd round qualifiers. finished 20 points behind zenit.


Oh.. I was just joking anyway, their progress will slow down soon anyway... But even with teams like Montpellier the variety is always good and getting to see teams you wouldn't see normally.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Sadly can't see Montpellier being much of a force. Looks like their three stars in Giroud, Belhanda & Yanga-Mbiwa could all be leaving. It would be nice if they stayed though, although I reckon it's unlikely.

If Juve recruit a clinical striker this year, I could see them doing some damage in the CL. It's hard to judge how good they will be as they've only had to deal with the league this year though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Dortmund will be coming back with a vengeance as well.

BAYERN MUNICH! Make it all the way to the final and lose to PSG. KEWL.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Jose will bring that 10th CL to Real Madrid. It's inevitable. Next season? I think Madrid will make it to the Final of the CL next season and from my knowledge, Jose hasn't lost a Final.

I don't care who wins the CL because we sure aren't winning it. :wenger

Dream final for next year's CL? Anyone? Mine is Arsenal vs. Real Madrid.

Never mind, if possible, please, please UEFA--make this happen:

Group whatever

Real Madrid, Arsenal, Juventus, PSG

We never do well in the CL, so might as well get all the exciting games in the group stages. I'd also be glad if we crashed out to Europa League. We don't have the legs to compete in the CL + PL, so let's just focus on the PL next season, which I have a gut feeling--we will do very well.

On a different note, Cesc just said that van Persie should stay at Arsenal and help Arsenal win trophies. :cesc I guess somebody is regretting the legendary status he dumped to move to Barca.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Arsenal vs. Bayern Munich. CHOKETIME


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

gets worse and worse every time a new pic comes out


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iniesta busting out the holiday clothes!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

how can don andres model that with a serious look on his face

owait he isnt 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That Barca kit is one of the worst that I've ever seen.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arsenal vs. Bayern Munich. CHOKETIME


Or Bayern vs Juventus. Talk about chockers :hhh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Makes me sick just looking at it. 

That fucking gradient with the exact colors is one of the standard gradients that comes pre-installed with photoshop for fucks sake. There is no way someone took more than 30 seconds to make it with 10 of those seconds being used to open up the program.

It's such bullshit, you can just tell those lazy fucks at Nike put all their effort into making quality Euro kits and then just shit all over the club kits. 










FFS.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca with dem Word Art gradients.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










THE GREEN


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> gets worse and worse every time a new pic comes out


:lmao. Tied with Man U for worst kit of the season tbh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

There isn't a chance the United kit is worse than that. It's horrifically shit but it is nowhere near as bad as the WordArt sunrise.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> THE GREEN


german scumbags

but the meaning behind that irish green kit is nice.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

you are a scumbag.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Won't be able to watch CDR final tomorrow as I will be on a flight across country.  Don't really care about CDR title, but it would be a nice sending off for Pep. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...t-have-to-come-back-in-six-months-as-vilanova

Pep leaving the doors for a return. :stuff


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Very curious about Vilanova at the Barcelona helm. Not much known about him to the world outside the Barcelona dressing room. No previous managerial experience. But I'm sure the players will trust and respect him. Will definately add an interesting dynamic to next season, but I think he'll struggle late on when the pressure gets tough, and the mindgames from Jose Mourinho begins.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah, I don't think anyone expects TITO to boss every competition like Pep did when he started. 

Great thing is that Tito knows Pep's philosophy and will continue to use it with Barca. I'm not expecting much next season, but then again I don't really know too much about Tito either. 

I just have this feeling that it's going to be a long season without Pep.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hoping Tito continues Pep's philosophy (which is mostly an extension of what Cruyff had in mind), but adds his own touch to mix

Not every barca players need to be total football and a passing God. Villa and Eto'o both brought a killer edge to Barca in the face of deadlocks.

Llorente wouldnt be a bad signing at all. Maybe some defensive depth too


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Crujff would of been the perfect mentor for Vilanova if Rosell didn't oust him. Believe he was the one who helped Guardiola in his first year, and also Guardiola's main idol. I'm sure the current board with offer Vilanova full support, though.

No doubt his appointment was made to allow continuity. Last season, they didn't have the best away form. Expect it to be a little worse this year.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah Cruyff wil never step into FCB at least until Rosell is gone. 

I really do despise Rosell, there is nothing but dollar signs in the mans eyes. The only positive the man has done is make fantastic signing for the club over the years.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



EGame said:


> Won't be able to watch CDR final tomorrow as I will be on a flight across country.


That usually indicates you lose :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

haribo makes a good point

i blame egame for all of barca's losses


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah I was thinking about that actually. 

As well a CDR loss isn't going to destroy me. If we win it though we will achieved the QUADRUPLE for this season. 

Which basically means we will still have won more trophies than any other club this season. 

u mad? :busquets


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

quadruple?

did you win the illustrious "2nd place in spain" trophy? :wenger


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



redeadening said:


> quadruple?
> 
> did you win the illustrious "2nd place in spain" trophy? :wenger


Nah we've won the Supercopa, European Super Cup and Club World Cup so far this season. 

:stuff


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

And yet somehow the kit deal cup and "we beat our former player nasri" cup still sound more impressive


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Hey redeadening, we're going after those cups next season (Supercopa = Community Shield), don't knock them too hard :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

The only single thing I remember from the super copa is Jose ric Flairing tito


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That's unfortunate as the Camp Nou leg was one of the games of the season.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Poor Kenny getting fired after his League Cup and kit deal double.


:kenny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Seb said:


> That's unfortunate as the Camp Nou leg was one of the games of the season.


I'll be honest, I was just trying to undermine the value of the trophy

match was great though, everyone kept using that match to prove how close real is to beating Barca


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I have a weird thing where I can barely ever remember anything that happens in a Super Cup format match (including Charity Shields, etc.). Off the top of my head I can think of a Paul Scholes handball, Kanoute celebrating a goal by pointing to the sky in honour of Puerta, and a terrible penalty by Evra. It's weird cause I usually watch those games each season, but my brain never retains any memory of them.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

It should be funny to see the monarchical anthem being booed the hell out of the Calderon. I cannot wait to see the Prince's face and all the media barking. 
Also I hope that Athletic win his well deserved cup.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



united_07 said:


> gets worse and worse every time a new pic comes out


Fuck Nike.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That was quick. Just over 2 mins, 1-0 Barca. Pedro the scorer.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Definately think the second Bilbao get a chance on target, its going in. Pinto is a clown. Terrible distribution early on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

2-0. Gameover. Messi.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Pinto's distribution may be woeful, but he's a very good shot stopper. Though I do fancy Athletic to score.

Not that it will matter though...

:messi :messi :messi


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

2-0

Bilbao can't string 2 passes together.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

edro

He's back baby. Form has gone through the roof in the past 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Game beyond doubt now. Sweet shot by Pedro.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Should have been a pen and a red card for pique there.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Barca blowing Bilbao away here. Good send off for Pep.

Not sure why that wasn't a red for Pique and a pen. Not a hard decision. Only possible way for Bilbao to get back now gone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Iniesta is making Javi Martinez look like a school boy.

:andres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Messi... Gets tackled, keeps ball. Would have been an amazing goal if he finished that run.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

I missed my boy Pedro going back to god mode.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

An appropriate goodbye to Pep who deserved every bit of it. For 4 years now Barca has produced the most beautiful football I've ever seen so kind of sad to see the architect of this great team leave.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

penalty shootout in the league 1 playoff is terrible, 6 out of 8 missed so far

edit: scored another one


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

ique2 LOL This penalty shoot-out is hilarious.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

now it gets to sudden death and all the players who didnt want to take one are all scoring :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Smithies wins it. 11 pens :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Well played Huddersfield, I look forward to seeing you in the Championship next year!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

That penalty shoot out was class.

Congrats Huddersfield. Congrats Lil' Jimmy (Y)

Suck a dick Sheffield United. That's what you get for knocking out Stevenage


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*






The assists are better than the goals :messi


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

yeah, I'll get bored watching that after a mintue. ep


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*










This was easily my happiest day in football.Just sheer passion and tension during the whole match and thats why football is the number 1 sport in the world, it can't be matched.It just means so much to the club and the town , we can really see progress on and off the field now . Being in arguably one of the most competative leagues in the world now is a great thing to have on the horizon for the club. No more Yeovil or Walsall at home , 3rd round of the FA cup guaranteed , and no fucking Johnstons paint trophy.

The game was tight as to be expected in a final, and the heat was so intense ( although I did get a nice tan) so didn't help matters. Overall , I felt we had the best chances and you could see how much Utd missed Ched Evans, you wouldn't believe that this team had scored so many goals and ammased 90 points in the league, similar to us last year going the upto the final being unbeaten in the league , only being piped by almost the same team which lead the championship for the majority of the year in Southampton.The sheer idea that this time next year we could be in the premiership ( I can dream can't I?) is breathtaking.

Anyone who argues that a penalty shootout isn't the most captivating thing in sport is wrong lol.



But most importantly we have increased our chances of signing this man now. :hesk2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Congrats man, I'll look forward to playing you guys next season!

I have to be honest and say it was one of the shittest games I've ever sat through but the shoot-out was captivating. Why Jordan Rhodes only took the 6th I don't know but glad to see Huddersfield go up.

It's interesting to see that after the shock of Megson & Clark getting sacked when they were in the top 3/4, both clubs went up!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Yeah when a 40 goal striker isn't in your 1st five penalty takers something is wrong, although there wasn't anyone who I would want taking one in a sudden death situation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Lazio captain arrested for match fixing. You stay classy Serie A.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



> Italy's preparations for Euro 2012 has been disrupted by the news that a number of high-profile figures are under investigation for their role in the Scommessopoli scandal.
> 
> Italian police have arrested Lazio skipper Stefano Mauri, who has been capped 11 times for Italy, for his alleged role in the match-fixing scandal, while former Genoa midfielder Omar Milanetto was among the 19 others arrested, authorities have revealed.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

if juve get ANOTHER title taken i'll laugh so hard


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

FORZA ITALIA, best in the world!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if juve get ANOTHER title taken i'll laugh so hard


This FORZA ITALIA. Gotta love them


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Don't think Conte's stuff affects Juventus. This is extracted from BBC website.

Police said Conte was being investigated on suspicion of sporting fraud and fraudulent association over allegations concerning a match between his previous club Siena and Novara in April 2011.

But, another matchfixing scandal for Italy. Their league keeps on taking hits. As long as the top dogs keep it clean, I won't give a shit about the lower parts of the division.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juve are in no way involved in any of the investigations. They've very much learnt their lessons from last time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

So neither club could potentially get kicked out of Europe etc. ?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juventus coach arrested! KICK EM OUT OF EUROPE


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Cookie Monster said:


> Juventus coach arrested! KICK EM OUT OF EUROPE


Source?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*



Bananas said:


> Juve are in no way involved in any of the investigations. They've very much learnt their lessons from last time.


Completely different thing. Last time it was the clubs influencing match officials. This time its criminal gangs and Ultras paying off / threatening players.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Conte's arrest is completely to do with his time at Siena, not Juve.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Juve had an ungodly amount of draws this season.


Just saying....


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Bonucci(juve player) is under investgation too. Some reports say he was also involved in that scandal.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

_BBC_*

Manuel Preciado dies 24 hours after being appointed Villarreal coach*

_Former Sporting Gijon coach Manuel Preciado has died of a heart attack, aged 54.

His death comes just 24 hours after he agreed a deal with relegated Villarreal to take over for the 2012-13 season.

Preciado was sacked by Sporting Gijon in January after twice earning them promotion into Spain's top flight.

In April 2011, his Gijon team ended Jose Mourinho's nine-year unbeaten home league record when they defeated Real Madrid._




Surreal timing. R.I.P, that man. :sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

:sadpanda


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

WE'RE BACK! FORZA SAMP!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Glad to see Sampdoria back to serie a, hopefully they dont get relegated next season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Better get used to using this thread now we're a Championship club, and just when you think are owners can't get any worse.

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._ticket_farce_as_fans_are_turned_away/?ref=mr



> Blackburn Rovers are the only club in all four English divisions to not have next campaign’s season tickets now on sale - as fans continue to get turned away from purchasing one.
> 
> After the early bird deadline expired at the end of April, Rovers fans have been left in the dark about the new price structure with season tickets not on sale to anyone, almost a month since their Premier League relegation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official thread for La Liga, Ligue 1, A-LEAGUE, Bundesliga, English lower leagues*

Alcorcón, from a commuter city near Madrid that two years go played in 2B Division will face Valladolid in the finals of the playoffs to promote to First Division.


----------

